# Hermes Apple watch



## Helloitsjackk

Apple is releasing a double wrap Hermes &#63743; watch, with an Hermes watch face!!


----------



## SunSurfSand

Helloitsjackk said:


> Apple is releasing a double wrap Hermes &#63743; watch, with an Hermes watch face!!



I need one....!! Hoping for more details...!


----------



## speedyraven

Yeah I just read this [emoji33][emoji33]

http://iphone.appleinsider.com/arti...e-watch-sport-colors-accessories-partnerships


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I love it!!  I won't be buying one, though.  Already have enough technology without putting more on my wrist.  I'd never get a break!


----------



## bagidiotic

Excited  already lol


----------



## barbie444

hermes nuttynut said:


> i love it!!  I won't be buying one, though.  Already have enough technology without putting more on my wrist.  I'd never get a break!


+1


----------



## HGT

Thanks so much for the info!!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

*Apple announces partnership with Hermes for the Watch*


Hayley Tsukayama 
· 
September 9, 1:16 PM 
Aha. Apples senior vice president of Operations, Jeff Williams, announces from the stage that Apple has paired with Hermes to release new Watches  perhaps helping launch Apple into that fashion echelon that it seems to want to hit with the Watch.
A quick video shows Watches with leather bands. Williams also says Apple will start offering Gold and Rose Gold in anodized aluminum  for the Sport version. That means that if you want that expensive look at a cheaper price, you can have it.
Watch OS2 goes live Sept. 16. The new finishes are on sale today.


----------



## mistikat

It's a good fit, and in keeping with what Hermes has done with other brands. Their Leica partnership created some very covet-worthy cameras!


----------



## Helloitsjackk




----------



## Zookzik

.


----------



## Helloitsjackk




----------



## ouija board

I must be losing my mind when I see the price tag and think, "That's really cheap for an Hermes watch!" I was avoiding getting an Apple Watch for the same reason as Hermes Nuttynut, but I might have to spring for one of these.


----------



## Goldfox

Ah. I've never wanted an Apple Watch. Until now. I really love Barenia.


----------



## BalLVLover

Goldfox said:


> Ah. I've never wanted an Apple Watch. Until now. I really love Barenia.




Same for me....oh why did Apple have to go and do this to me??? Now I'm going to want one.


----------



## H.C.LV.

Haha, first time hubby offered to buy something Hermes


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Helloitsjackk said:


> View attachment 3122926
> View attachment 3122927
> View attachment 3122928
> View attachment 3122930
> View attachment 3122931
> View attachment 3122932



I love the box!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

ouija board said:


> _*I must be losing my mind when I see the price tag and think, "That's really cheap for an Hermes watch!" *_ I was avoiding getting an Apple Watch for the same reason as Hermes Nuttynut, but I might have to spring for one of these.



I thought the same thing!!


----------



## Senbei

Apple and Hermes know something about their customers. 
But I think I actually want the iPad pro more!


----------



## ceci

LOL. DH just text me about this new collaboration! He's super excited for it!

http://www.engadget.com/2015/09/09/apple-leather-hermes-watch/

Apple reveals new Watch colors and a leather Hermes band
blogger-avatarbySteve Dent | @stevetdent | 3 Hours Ago


Apple is trying to put a bit more style and choice into its Watch, so it has just announced an assortment of new bands. The company partnered with French luxury goods maker Hermes to create a hand-stitched leather model (above) that might appeal to folks looking for something more classic than plastic or metal. The priciest version is a "Double Tour" Watch model that wraps twice around your wrist and runs $1,250 (38mm Watch only), while the Single Tour for 38mm and 42mm Watch models starts at $1,100. To complete the effect, there are also matching Hermes watch faces, which we'd hope are included for those prices.


----------



## Love_Cam

ouija board said:


> I must be losing my mind when I see the price tag and think, "That's really cheap for an Hermes watch!" I was avoiding getting an Apple Watch for the same reason as Hermes Nuttynut, but I might have to spring for one of these.





Haha I thought the same thing! And that's when I only thought it was the band!

I am so exited about this- I love my Apple Watch! My two favorites combining!


----------



## jennyliu87

Here are the details regarding pricing and color options: 

http://www.apple.com/apple-watch-hermes/


----------



## Madam Bijoux

After all due meditation and deliberation, I decided to wait until they make one with lots of diamonds on it.


----------



## gracekelly

Madam Bijoux said:


> After all due meditation and deliberation, I decided to wait until they make one with lots of diamonds on it.



hahahaha! You go girl!  I am with *ouija board* in that I thought 1250 for the double tour was cheap!

The answer is that we have lost our minds!


----------



## merrydish

Truly this is the first time I've been tempted to buy an Apple watch. Will decide for sure when I see it at the boutique.


----------



## sleepykitten

Goldfox said:


> Ah. I've never wanted an Apple Watch. Until now. I really love Barenia.



Same here! Can't wait


----------



## sleepykitten

Are these going to be retailed at both Hermes and Apple stores? Or just Apple stores?


----------



## 6310254

I never wanted any Apple product until I saw this


----------



## TAZxSPIN

Senbei said:


> Apple and Hermes know something about their customers.
> But I think I actually want the iPad pro more!



+1 I want the iPad Pro!


----------



## matt-g

sleepykitten said:


> Are these going to be retailed at both Hermes and Apple stores? Or just Apple stores?


It looks like it will be available in only a few H stores and a few Apple stores.  The store list can be found on the bottom of this page:

http://www.hermes.com/applewatchhermes/en/?c=US

If one of the custom faces was an Arceau moonphase I'd have to get the cuff one, but no such luck.  I wish there were more colors to choose from.  (Actually, I don't as I prefer my current watches and would hate another justification to consider getting this!)


----------



## Jujuma

I stopped by here because I couldn't find a price and I knew you ladies would know. When I saw the first numbers I was all set to tell hubby, who has been after me to get an Apple watch, to sign me up ASAP...then I read on. Such a tease, but it really makes me want one.


----------



## Jujuma

I wonder how they decided what stores got them? My mall has an Apple store and an Hermes and neither got anything. I'd be much more likely to buy it if I could see it. But that's just me. Please post pics if anybody gets one.


----------



## rosebud_7

This is amazing!!  I've been actually looking at buying either an Apple watch or Cape Cod!! Does anyone who has an Apple watch had good luck with theirs?  Are they built to last?  

I wonder if the watch bands can be interchanged!

I'm going to visit my Apple Store and call my H SA tomorrow!!  I'm not in an area where they will be available, so I'm hoping they can call one in!

I'm excited!


----------



## louboutal

As a girl who works tech who loves Hermes I can't NOT get one! I'm so excited.


----------



## sleepykitten

matt-g said:


> It looks like it will be available in only a few H stores and a few Apple stores.  The store list can be found on the bottom of this page:
> 
> http://www.hermes.com/applewatchhermes/en/?c=US
> 
> If one of the custom faces was an Arceau moonphase I'd have to get the cuff one, but no such luck.  I wish there were more colors to choose from.  (Actually, I don't as I prefer my current watches and would hate another justification to consider getting this!)



Thank you! Glad to see there are a few store options in the Los Angeles area


----------



## catsinthebag

rosebud_7 said:


> This is amazing!!  I've been actually looking at buying either an Apple watch or Cape Cod!! Does anyone who has an Apple watch had good luck with theirs?  Are they built to last?
> 
> I wonder if the watch bands can be interchanged!
> 
> I'm going to visit my Apple Store and call my H SA tomorrow!!  I'm not in an area where they will be available, so I'm hoping they can call one in!
> 
> I'm excited!



I wondered the same thing about the bands... it would be too easy for them to be the same size as regular H watch bands, wouldn't it?


----------



## afsweet

hate apple watches (or all those smart watches for that matter). want the box though lol.


----------



## hermes_obsessed

stephc005 said:


> hate apple watches (or all those smart watches for that matter). want the box though lol.



I'm with you on this one; I have a lovely everyday watch and one for special occasions, both with traditional faces. Do love the box, but I'm also worried about the quality of the bands, won't the mass production deplete quality? Interested to see what people think!


----------



## SunSurfSand

hermes_obsessed said:


> I'm with you on this one; I have a lovely everyday watch and one for special occasions, both with traditional faces. Do love the box, but I'm also worried about the quality of the bands, won't the mass production deplete quality? Interested to see what people think!



http://www.hermes.com/applewatchhermes/en/?c=US

Scroll down and there are some photos where the bands are hand stitched - doesn't look like they will be "mass produced".


----------



## Les Tambours

I work in IT and I'm no technophobe but I think the Apple watch is - aesthetically - hideous. It is MUCH better with an Hermes designed face and strap but I think it's really interesting that Hermes have collaborated on this at the same time as bringing out their 'slim' watch which is pared down watchmaking simplicity rather than tech for its own sake.  

For those who haven't seen the Autumn/Winter Monde d'Hermes Brieuc's blog contains the details
http://brieuc75.fr/soundtracktomylife/2015/09/le-monde-hermes-n67-automne-hiver-2015-2016/
and the picture of its ghostly moon-like face.

I suppose I'm just old fashioned - I want a watch to be a watch!


----------



## temps

ouija board said:


> i must be losing my mind when i see the price tag and think, "that's really cheap for an hermes watch!" i was avoiding getting an apple watch for the same reason as hermes nuttynut, but i might have to spring for one of these.




+1


----------



## etoupebirkin

I just bought an H watch. I decided against the Apple watch because the functionality does not really suit my life style. All it gives you is a pedometer function and a watch. 

If it could really be a phone and a watch in which you can receive and make calls in and of itself and make the iPhone unnecessary--that would be something I would buy.


----------



## Monceau

Something to keep in mind is the watch face on the Apple watch goes black when not in use, just like an 
iPhone or iPad, then you just have  a big ugly black screen on your wrist.

 IMO, the Apple watch is just another tech gadget, it's not a beautiful watch and it's not the most useful tech accessory. For most apps, you have to have your phone with you as well, the Apple watch is not a stand alone piece of technology, it piggybacks off of the watch. 

For me, it would just be cumbersome and redundant tech, and get in the way of my h bracelets!


----------



## arhient

actually looks really nice!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Monceau said:


> Something to keep in mind is the watch face on the Apple watch goes black when not in use, just like an
> iPhone or iPad, then you just have  a big ugly black screen on your wrist.
> 
> IMO, the Apple watch is just another tech gadget, it's not a beautiful watch and it's not the most useful tech accessory. For most apps, you have to have your phone with you as well, the Apple watch is not a stand alone piece of technology, it piggybacks off of the watch.
> 
> For me, it would just be cumbersome and redundant tech, and get in the way of my h bracelets!


Agree with this. I don't like that i still need my phone to run the Watch. However, I was about to get a Apple Watch anyway as what I DO like is that you can leave your phone in your bag, in a drawer, whatever while you play with your kids or focus on other things, and like a Ringly or similar wearable tech, you can set it to get only crucial messages.

As a techie, I also watched the whole Apple presentation and liked some of the possible new applications for the Watch. I just don't think it's as impressive a release as many other previous Apple products. I miss Steve Jobs. (But I can listen to Jony Ive talk for hours......)


----------



## Kitty S.

That's a great price for Apple watch and Hermes! Too bad I have already bought my Apple watch back in April. I can't justify for getting a H version just for the strap Hopefully they will continue with the collaboration with the next generation of Apple watch (or better yet, if H can come out with a replaceable strap for my current Apple watch). On a second thought, maybe I can get my Hermes Apple watch and give my old one to DH...


----------



## birkel

not  my thing but !!! i love that Hermes is always so avant so in tune with the times while its so beyooond classic !!!!!


----------



## debbah

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I love it!!  I won't be buying one, though.  Already have enough technology without putting more on my wrist.  I'd never get a break!




I've had my stainless steel Apple Watch now for about 2 months and what's surprised me most is I actually am now LESS attached to my phone, because I know my Watch will notify me if anything truly important needs my attention. 

I just hope they offer the Hermes bands separately.  I am desperate for the Double Tour!


----------



## Txoceangirl

birkel said:


> not  my thing but !!! I love that hermes is always so avant so in tune with the times while its so beyooond classic !!!!!


+1


----------



## andee

I  am such a Luddite and have no idea what the Apple watch is .What does it tdo and why do you have one?

I could not tell you where my cell phone is at the moment. I just stopped using it much about 5 years ago. I have it for ease and emergencies. I never give out the number.


----------



## Grande Latte

6310254 said:


> I never wanted any Apple product until I saw this



+1. But if I'm only interested in Hermes, I think I should just get an Hermes watch. Forget about technology, cuz that watch will just be outdated soon and I'd only be left with the straps!


----------



## Camperdown9

I have bought a new iPhone every year. We have iPad's and MacBooks etc so I am a bit of an Apple fanboy. 

I haven't bought an Apple Watch but thought about it a few times. I really like Hermés version so might just get one. Have to think a little longer.


----------



## Kitty S.

debbah said:


> I've had my stainless steel Apple Watch now for about 2 months and what's surprised me most is I actually am now LESS attached to my phone, because I know my Watch will notify me if anything truly important needs my attention.
> 
> I just hope they offer the Hermes bands separately.  I am desperate for the Double Tour!



Totally agree. Love my watch because I can leave my phone in my purse while on the go and not have to worry about missing a call or text. And wish they offer Hermes bands for it too...


----------



## LaChocolat

Two of my fave brands but I'm (thankfully) not into watches.


----------



## Camaro Chic

I may be required to get one now  

http://www.wsj.com/articles/BL-268B-1856


----------



## Vintage Leather

I think my problem with the Apple watch and the Hermes iPad cases and everything is - what do you do with them when the Apple product (or other tech product) breaks?  

So, you buy an Apple Watch and you wear it.  And two years from now, battery corrodes inside the watch, or they offer a new one in a different size or the screen stops working and they no longer have replacements in stock or... it goes bad. 
At that point, do you throw away the Hermes?  Do you try to reuse it? 

I buy Hermes so that I will have Hermes in twenty years or even fifty years.  I'd love to see if anyone still has their Hermes Apple Watch in five years, and if it works.


----------



## doves75

I like the cuff style. I don't hv apple watch and I don't really know what it does. I'm tempted to buy, but I think I might wait until the reviews comes out. I don't think they make these watch in a short quantity. For me, getting a croc CDC is harder than the watch. I hope the strap/cuff can be interchangeable, coz with croc cuff it will look so gorgeous. [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## temps

Vintage Leather said:


> I think my problem with the Apple watch and the Hermes iPad cases and everything is - what do you do with them when the Apple product (or other tech product) breaks?
> 
> So, you buy an Apple Watch and you wear it.  And two years from now, battery corrodes inside the watch, or they offer a new one in a different size or the screen stops working and they no longer have replacements in stock or... it goes bad.
> At that point, do you throw away the Hermes?  Do you try to reuse it?
> 
> I buy Hermes so that I will have Hermes in twenty years or even fifty years.  I'd love to see if anyone still has their Hermes Apple Watch in five years, and if it works.




A very good point... I hadn't thought about this... Thank you!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Vintage Leather said:


> I think my problem with the Apple watch and the Hermes iPad cases and everything is - what do you do with them when the Apple product (or other tech product) breaks?
> 
> So, you buy an Apple Watch and you wear it.  And two years from now, battery corrodes inside the watch, or they offer a new one in a different size or the screen stops working and they no longer have replacements in stock or... it goes bad.
> At that point, do you throw away the Hermes?  Do you try to reuse it?
> 
> I buy Hermes so that I will have Hermes in twenty years or even fifty years.  I'd love to see if anyone still has their Hermes Apple Watch in five years, and if it works.



This is so true.  If someone REALLY wants an Apple watch, they can get the regular version and wear it with an Etriviere double tour.  When the watch becomes obsolete, they won't be throwing out the baby with the bath water.


----------



## theITbag

I die...[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;. Can't wait!!!


----------



## louboutal

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This is so true.  If someone REALLY wants an Apple watch, they can get the regular version and wear it with an Etriviere double tour.  When the watch becomes obsolete, they won't be throwing out the baby with the bath water.




That is really clever! Have you tried to see if it will fit the watch?


----------



## theITbag

Did some research with a trip to the Apple Store.  All apple watch bands are interchangeable.  So in a couple years if there is a new model, we can buy the cheap plastic version and swap out with the Hermes band.


----------



## lara0112

I really want this and I also never thought about the Apple Watch LOL


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

louboutal said:


> That is really clever! Have you tried to see if it will fit the watch?



No. What I mean is to wear the watch *stacked* with the Etriviere .


----------



## Hermes Only

This is a "Pass" for me. I prefer to have a timeless and classic watch such a Cape Cod or Cartier Tank that will never go out of style and doesn't need an upgrade to applewatch 2.0, 3.0 and so on for years to come.


----------



## doves75

Hermes Only said:


> This is a "Pass" for me. I prefer to have a timeless and classic watch such a Cape Cod or Cartier Tank that will never go out of style and doesn't need an upgrade to applewatch 2.0, 3.0 and so on for years to come.




I did not think of this Hermes Only. What a good point!! I hate yearly/biannual  upgrades on watches...is not like I can get it for $199 with ATT contract ..LOL


----------



## GoStanford

There's a nice article about the collaboration behind this project in this week's magazine section of the Financial Times.  This week's magazine is focused on menswear but the technology articles apply to everybody, of course.


----------



## theITbag

doves75 said:


> I did not think of this Hermes Only. What a good point!! I hate yearly/biannual  upgrades on watches...is not like I can get it for $199 with ATT contract ..LOL




The watches are removable, so you can buy the $349 version and switch out the band. It won't have the Hermes dial, but maybe they will in the future.


----------



## cheeks6

If this release has done anything, it's made me appreciate my cape cod tonneau double tour a lot more and will be even more pleased to be wearing that a lot more now! 

I'll pop into my local Hermes store and order a barrenia strap to exchange with my etoupe strap as and when.

Interestingly the straps can now be interchanged easily without having visit the store so I'm happy to STICK with my classic 100% Hermes.


----------



## babielovah

Is it for sale at Apple only? Or Hermes boutiques will carry it too?


----------



## debbah

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This is so true.  If someone REALLY wants an Apple watch, they can get the regular version and wear it with an Etriviere double tour.  When the watch becomes obsolete, they won't be throwing out the baby with the bath water.




Oh I wish - I have the Stainless Apple Watch and have been scouring the web for a quality double wrap band since the announcement as I LOVE that look. The problem with the band you showed is it goes behind the back of the watch, which is where all the Apple Watch sensors are to track activity and heart rate. The Watch has to stay fairly snug to your wrist in order to function properly.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I don't think I made my point clearly.  It's not such a great idea anyway.


----------



## RyukkuX

babielovah said:


> Is it for sale at Apple only? Or Hermes boutiques will carry it too?



if you go to the apple website or the hermes website there's a list of all the stores that will be carrying it. 

http://www.apple.com/apple-watch-hermes/ (it's at the bottom of the page)

per my SA, the initial launch will be at the listed apple and hermes stores, but it should be expanding later on to other H stores.


----------



## babielovah

RyukkuX said:


> if you go to the apple website or the hermes website there's a list of all the stores that will be carrying it.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.apple.com/apple-watch-hermes/ (it's at the bottom of the page)
> 
> 
> 
> per my SA, the initial launch will be at the listed apple and hermes stores, but it should be expanding later on to other H stores.




Thank you so much!


----------



## Caramella-thing

I have been trying to look through the previous posts but didn't see the answer to my question - apologize if this has been ducked before.
*Will Hermes / Apple be selling hermes bands separately for those (like me) who already bought the apple watch a few months ago?*
Thank you so much!


----------



## doves75

theITbag said:


> The watches are removable, so you can buy the $349 version and switch out the band. It won't have the Hermes dial, but maybe they will in the future.




Thanks theITbag....That's good but I still have to catch up w new ones if I want to be up to date. I tried the reg Apple watch yesterday...it's cool. For now I'll just stick w my iPhone and let's see what H come up with in the future. [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## theITbag

Caramella-thing said:


> I have been trying to look through the previous posts but didn't see the answer to my question - apologize if this has been ducked before.
> *Will Hermes / Apple be selling hermes bands separately for those (like me) who already bought the apple watch a few months ago?*
> Thank you so much!




I don't think so right now.  I hope they do though because I have my eye on the fauve and the blue jean bands.  Can't decide.

Can you give your apple watch to someone as a gift so you can get the Hermes one?


----------



## Caramella-thing

theITbag said:


> I don't think so right now.  I hope they do though because I have my eye on the fauve and the blue jean bands.  Can't decide.
> 
> Can you give your apple watch to someone as a gift so you can get the Hermes one?



Ugh...thats so frustrating  if i knew they would be coming out with H apple watch I would've waited. I do like my watch a lot and love my magnetic leather bracelet, but Double tour is so beautiful! Dammit


----------



## theITbag

Caramella-thing said:


> Ugh...thats so frustrating  if i knew they would be coming out with H apple watch I would've waited. I do like my watch a lot and love my magnetic leather bracelet, but Double tour is so beautiful! Dammit




Maybe sell it on eBay and recoup some of the funds for the Hermes one?  There is a special Hermes face for the watch and each watch is tagged with serial number to identify it as a Hermes watch.


----------



## lara0112

the infos I found so far:

they wont sell the bands separately
for now no online sales in EU: they won't even ship from shops, you have to go there in person and at least in Europe it is only a few places that are selling them
the Euro price is quite a bit higher than US $ for example the double tour watch costs 1500 Euro but only $1250

I love it but am a bit put off by the logistics so I think I may pass


----------



## Caramella-thing

lara0112 said:


> the infos I found so far:
> 
> they wont sell the bands separately
> for now no online sales in EU: they won't even ship from shops, you have to go there in person and at least in Europe it is only a few places that are selling them
> the Euro price is quite a bit higher than US $ for example the double tour watch costs 1500 Euro but only $1250
> 
> I love it but am a bit put off by the logistics so I think I may pass



Oh well!!! Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Jadeite

Well that's a first... Usually euro prices are lower.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Really tempted by this. I have a regular watch but it isn't specific enough for me to know what minute it is so I can catch my train! I'm always holding my phone and running! But I had to stop by myself as it seemed like a ridiculous reason to buy an Apple Watch. I do walk and text though. The Apple Store rep told me that the Siri talk to text is much better than on the iphone, which has never worked for me.

Now this is really sending me over the edge!! The double tour strap! Swoon!

However, as technology changes so quickly, will it become obsolete quite quickly? Like who still uses the first or second generation ipad despite it still working for apps and surfing the internet etc? 

While all watch straps are interchangeable, that is for the current watch. I would think that the form is likely to change, just like every generation of iphone, ipad, i-everything - which would mean this strap wouldn't fit new watch models of a upgraded form factor.


----------



## Taro

I never wanted an Apple watch at all, but now... 

Since I am carrying my Kelly more these days I really think something like Apple watch is useful to me because then I can theoretically leave my phone in my bag and not have to fiddle with the straps as much to check messages etc. (I like my Kelly fully closed) Excited to see this in stores, definitely. Love the double tour barenia!


----------



## HoyaLV

I know, weird!


----------



## perlerare

*NYC Princess* said:


> Really tempted by this. I have a regular watch but it isn't specific enough for me to know what minute it is so I can catch my train! I'm always holding my phone and running! But I had to stop by myself as it seemed like a ridiculous reason to buy an Apple Watch. I do walk and text though. The Apple Store rep told me that the Siri talk to text is much better than on the iphone, which has never worked for me.
> 
> Now this is really sending me over the edge!! The double tour strap! Swoon!
> 
> However, as technology changes so quickly, will it become obsolete quite quickly? Like who still uses the first or second generation ipad despite it still working for apps and surfing the internet etc?
> 
> While all watch straps are interchangeable, that is for the current watch. *I would think that the form is likely to change, just like every generation of iphone, ipad, i-everything - which would mean this strap wouldn't fit new watch models of a upgraded form factor.*



Speculations....

My speculation: Hermes might have asked Apple to avoid changing the attachment system so their bracelets can live longer than one watch life ?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

perlerare said:


> Speculations....
> 
> My speculation: Hermes might have asked Apple to avoid changing the attachment system so their bracelets can live longer than one watch life ?



That would be good!


----------



## ssangit

I've gone back and forth on this...I'm not gonna lie, this piece is very appealing to both the tech and fashion side of me.  I did walk into Apple the other day just to have a little chit chat about this... The impression that the SA in the Apple store had was that Apple would not be changing the configuration of this watch in terms of hardware as they are also looking to make this a timeless piece and that the way the watch was built, it was broad enough to take software upgrades vs hardware upgrades.  This is still yet to be seen as we all know technology moves so quickly.  Right now, for those who do not live next to a store, it will be more difficult to purchase, so with that in mind,  I'm not sure how this will work or maybe they were going for the exclusivity of it?  Not sure.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

ssangit said:


> I've gone back and forth on this...I'm not gonna lie, this piece is very appealing to both the tech and fashion side of me.  I did walk into Apple the other day just to have a little chit chat about this... The impression that the SA in the Apple store had was that Apple would not be changing the configuration of this watch in terms of hardware as they are also looking to make this a timeless piece and that the way the watch was built, it was broad enough to take software upgrades vs hardware upgrades.  This is still yet to be seen as we all know technology moves so quickly.  Right now, for those who do not live next to a store, it will be more difficult to purchase, so with that in mind,  I'm not sure how this will work or maybe they were going for the exclusivity of it?  Not sure.




Yea that sounds great in theory that it's not
obsolete so quickly but I feel like Apple has gotten people used to new generations every year for all their products, and I'm not sure why this would be different. The competition will be constantly upgrading their smart watches, and I feel like Apple will need to stay current to remain competitive.


----------



## ssangit

*NYC Princess* said:


> Yea that sounds great in theory that it's not
> obsolete so quickly but I feel like Apple has gotten people used to new generations every year for all their products, and I'm not sure why this would be different. The competition will be constantly upgrading their smart watches, and I feel like Apple will need to stay current to remain competitive.



I agree they have gotten people used to upgrades every year so I'm not sure how they are going to swing this either.  I guess we will have to just wait and see how this one plays out.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Helloitsjackk said:


> View attachment 3122926
> View attachment 3122927
> View attachment 3122928
> View attachment 3122930
> View attachment 3122931
> View attachment 3122932


Want them all


----------



## chicinthecity777

I have just been informed that the launch in H stores is "by appointment" only. Has anybody heard this? Is this for those sold at Apple stores too?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have just been informed that the launch in H stores is "by appointment" only. Has anybody heard this? Is this for those sold at Apple stores too?



It is available at certain Apple stores and Hermes stores. I called the Hermes Madison Ave store, and the first associate that I spoke to said it would be available both walk-in and by appointment. However, when she switched me to the watch department for an appointment, the associate there told me that they were not taking appointments due to the limited number. 

She could not comment on the inventory that Apple would have but she said that the nationwide availability for Hermes stores (I think only four locations) is 3,000 across all models. She took my name and desired watch model, and called it a "wish list", and I would be called if there were inventory. :[

I called the Apple store, but the associate I spoke to didn't have much information, and didn't even have the October 5 launch date. She believes it will also be an appointment type arrangement but said more information should be available closer to launch.


----------



## rdgldy

Monceau said:


> Something to keep in mind is the watch face on the Apple watch goes black when not in use, just like an
> iPhone or iPad, then you just have  a big ugly black screen on your wrist.
> 
> IMO, the Apple watch is just another tech gadget, it's not a beautiful watch and it's not the most useful tech accessory. For most apps, you have to have your phone with you as well, the Apple watch is not a stand alone piece of technology, it piggybacks off of the watch.
> 
> For me, it would just be cumbersome and redundant tech, and get in the way of my h bracelets!



I must agree.  If I need my phone anyways, I don't really understand the reasoning.  I also am missing the connect between Hermes and Apple-to me they are on opposite ends of the spectrum-truly classic with of the moment (and sure to change quickly).


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

*NYC Princess* said:


> It is available at certain Apple stores and Hermes stores. I called the Hermes Madison Ave store, and the first associate that I spoke to said it would be available both walk-in and by appointment. However, when she switched me to the watch department for an appointment, the associate there told me that they were not taking appointments due to the limited number.
> 
> She could not comment on the inventory that Apple would have but she said that the nationwide availability for Hermes stores (I think only four locations) is 3,000 across all models. She took my name and desired watch model, and called it a "wish list", and I would be called if there were inventory. :[
> 
> *I called the Apple store, but the associate I spoke to didn't have much information, and didn't even have the October 5 launch date. She believes it will also be an appointment type arrangement but said more information should be available closer to launch*.



Sounds like Hermes corporate has given Apple employees a little "training class".


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Sounds like Hermes corporate has given Apple employees a little "training class".




What do you mean? It doesn't sound like Apple had any information? Not even the Oct 5 launch date.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

*NYC Princess* said:


> What do you mean? It doesn't sound like Apple had any information? Not even the Oct 5 launch date.



It sounds like an answer from an Hermes SA when the new season's scarves are about to be released.  

I can't believe Apple's employees, at least the ones in management, don't have info about the watch.  They can't possibly be waiting until the last minute to inform their staff.  

Or maybe they are?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> It sounds like an answer from an Hermes SA when the new season's scarves are about to be released.
> 
> I can't believe Apple's employees, at least the ones in management, don't have info about the watch.  They can't possibly be waiting until the last minute to inform their staff.
> 
> Or maybe they are?




Ha I see. But in this case the Hermes staff passed along info!


----------



## sleepykitten

When is the official release date, I asked an apple staff was told 10/11, any confirmation?


----------



## periogirl28

I was told October 5th at my store and the SAs have to invite you to make an appointment, whatever that means. It only came up because my SA has something on hold for me and she is expecting a crowd at the store.


----------



## avillazon

They look beautiful, but not a huge fan. Would rather a regular H watch instead.


----------



## kevintheking

My Hermes store called with an appt. first they offered Tuesday then after I told them to look up my customer profile they said ok Monday at 2:30 which I think is late in the day


----------



## replayii

kevintheking said:


> My Hermes store called with an appt. first they offered Tuesday then after I told them to look up my customer profile they said ok Monday at 2:30 which I think is late in the day




May I know what's the date of your appointment? Did you mean next week? October 5th? Thanks


----------



## *NYC Princess*

I had called and signaled interest, and the store called me today to set up an appointment. My appointment is next Tu Oct 6 afternoon.

I wonder if Hermes will launch before Apple if Apple still claims to not know the date. Or will it be just "surprise"!?


----------



## lalaland!!!

sleepykitten said:


> When is the official release date, I asked an apple staff was told 10/11, any confirmation?


 
Hi,


No it is October 5th for sure in the stores that would carry it. Not all stores will have them. I was offered to make an appointment if I want one. So not sure if walk-ins will have a shot at it. At least not on the first few days.


----------



## kevintheking

replayii said:


> May I know what's the date of your appointment? Did you mean next week? October 5th? Thanks



Yes October 5th. They said a line will be outside and an appointment would avoid it, but that means to me they will sell some to non appointments. They also made it very clear threatened gaurenteeing you your choice of sir model or leather.

I can't stand the u clarity of this all. Allie refuses to release a date I bet it's just gonna show up on the 5 at the select Apple stores or they will let Hermes have it as an exclusive for a week


----------



## cdcd1983

I'm planning on getting the double tour but not sure if I should go for fauve or etain.  Fauve looks great in Apple's ad but I wear a lot of grey, black and navy suits.  Thoughts?


----------



## Cyph3r

cdcd1983 said:


> I'm planning on getting the double tour but not sure if I should go for fauve or etain.  Fauve looks great in Apple's ad but I wear a lot of grey, black and navy suits.  Thoughts?


I'm in the same situation as you. I want the DT but they don't offer DT straps in noir.  As a result, I want Fauve and Etain straps; Etain for work for the very same reasons you outlined, and Fauve for fun, but do not want two separate Apple watches. I just wish they would make the straps interchangeable as they have done with other H watches. (I did make that suggestion but we shall see if they include SO colors, exotics, etc in the future). It's a dilemma, but I'm leaning to Fauve (adore Barenia) because I do have plenty of other watches.


----------



## bedhead

I stopped into Madison Ave the other day to pick up a scarf and one of the SMs told me they'd been super busy setting up appointments for next week. They are expecting long lines despite the appointments. I can't decide whether to avoid the store entirely on Monday or show up to see if they really get lines around the block like the Apple store does on release day!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I wonder if the Hermes strap is available with the solid gold version.  

http://www.apple.com/shop/buy-watch/apple-watch-edition


----------



## theITbag

Very weird convo I had with an Apple rep.  He said that they will be having the double tour bands sold separately.  He said he couldn't find the price but he does see it as future inventory.  I asked him if this was the watch he was talking about and he said no, it is separate. There is the Hermes Apple Watch with prices available but not yet released, and he also sees the double tour band separate but no price attached.  Interesting...


----------



## chloe-babe

theITbag said:


> Very weird convo I had with an Apple rep.  He said that they will be having the double tour bands sold separately.  He said he couldn't find the price but he does see it as future inventory.  I asked him if this was the watch he was talking about and he said no, it is separate. There is the Hermes Apple Watch with prices available but not yet released, and he also sees the double tour band separate but no price attached.  Interesting...




Apple genuinely have been given no information. I called Selfridges UK as they are listed as one of the suppliers and they had no idea that the release date is Monday and have no details or prices - its really really weird !!!!!!!


----------



## aizawamegamill

Why did Hermes agree to collaborate with Apple? I will not buy this. It will go out of style soon. Then unless you can't take off the Barenia wrist band and put it on your cape cod, then it's money down the toilet.


----------



## debbah

So not Hermes but I did find that Lucrin (Switzerland) carries beautiful leather double tour bands for about $250 US. Since I already have the Apple Watch this seemed like the best compromise for me. I've been lusting after that look since I saw the Hermes Apple ads! I ordered the red-should be here next week. I'll let everyone know how they look!


----------



## euniqueD

Madam Bijoux said:


> After all due meditation and deliberation, I decided to wait until they make one with lots of diamonds on it.




Hahahahhahahahha - love it

I actually love the double wraparound leather cuff, am very excited to see it in person!


----------



## hinick

hi does anyone know the prices? Thank you.


----------



## janeeta

hinick said:


> hi does anyone know the prices? Thank you.




Depends on the country you live in but in the US it's as follows:

Apple Watch Hermès starts at $1,100 (US) for the 38 mm stainless steel case with the Single Tour, $1,150 (US) for the 42 mm stainless steel case with the Single Tour, $1,250 (US) for the 38 mm stainless steel case with the Double Tour and $1,500 (US) for the 42 mm stainless steel case with the Cuff. 

Convert and add 2-300 more for other countries. It's looking to be almost double the price in Canadian dollars.


----------



## hinick

janeetai said:


> Depends on the country you live in but in the US it's as follows:
> 
> Apple Watch Hermès starts at $1,100 (US) for the 38 mm stainless steel case with the Single Tour, $1,150 (US) for the 42 mm stainless steel case with the Single Tour, $1,250 (US) for the 38 mm stainless steel case with the Double Tour and $1,500 (US) for the 42 mm stainless steel case with the Cuff.
> 
> Convert and add 2-300 more for other countries. It's looking to be almost double the price in Canadian dollars.



Thanks for your information.


----------



## ModernDistrict

Hermès Zurich informed me with the following prices for Switzerland:

*38mm*

Double Tour: CHF 1480.00
Single Tour: CHF 1300.00

Hope this helps.


----------



## janeeta

Okay as a head count, how many people on here are from Canada and will be going in tomorrow morning for the watch?


----------



## chupachups1

just an update from Apple IFC HK:
double tour: approx. HKD10,000
cuff: approx. HKD12,000

all colors but cappuccine are sold out for the double tour.


----------



## sleepykitten

Would love to check it out on the launch day tomorrow, but it's gonna be after work, hope it's still available!


----------



## Suzie

I tried one on in the Apple Store st Bondi Junction in Sydney and the SA told me that it was going to be a permanent line. The double tour in red looked a bit too big for me so if I get one I might get the single strap. The price here was $1950 for the double tour and $1750 for the single strap.
The only one sold out was the Barina double tour.


----------



## chloe-babe

Ok I got mine this morning - so excited and they are very beautiful in real life &#10084;&#65039;

I went for the single strap - but the cuff is stunning !!!

If you are in the UK prices are

Single strap 38mm £1000
Double strap 38mm £1150
Cuff is £1350

I loved the tan best - the white stitching makes it look so much more special - I went in ranting black - came out with tan &#128525;

Apple stores have more stock than Hermes stores


----------



## periogirl28

chloe-babe said:


> Ok I got mine this morning - so excited and they are very beautiful in real life [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> I went for the single strap - but the cuff is stunning !!!
> 
> 
> 
> If you are in the UK prices are
> 
> 
> 
> Single strap 38mm £1000
> 
> Double strap 38mm £1150
> 
> Cuff is £1350
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the tan best - the white stitching makes it look so much more special - I went in ranting black - came out with tan [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Apple stores have more stock than Hermes stores




Congrats! May we see a picture, I am avoiding NBS today. Received an email from Dover Street Market, they have them too.


----------



## chloe-babe

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats! May we see a picture, I am avoiding NBS today. Received an email from Dover Street Market, they have them too.



Will take one when u get home from London &#128522;&#128522; Apple Covent Garden were brilliant - seem straight away and have stock of each design


----------



## periogirl28

chloe-babe said:


> Will take one when u get home from London &#128522;&#128522; Apple Covent Garden were brilliant - seem straight away and have stock of each design



Thank you, safe journey!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Went to 5th avenue Apple Store and they are taking appointments to let people try them on at 9am. But they have only a few in stock, not even the complete collection. No double tour! What an anticlimactic launch for the flagship store! I have an appointment at Hermes but not until tomorrow afternoon. Kind of like the single your but feel it doesn't look that distinctive as double tour. I have a small wrist though.


----------



## janeeta

*NYC Princess* said:


> Went to 5th avenue Apple Store and they are taking appointments to let people try them on at 9am. But they have only a few in stock, not even the complete collection. No double tour! What an anticlimactic launch for the flagship store! I have an appointment at Hermes but not until tomorrow afternoon. Kind of like the single your but feel it doesn't look that distinctive as double tour. I have a small wrist though.




Oh no! I've been waiting two hours outside of the Yorkdale Apple, still an hour left till opening but I really hope they have the double tour! That's such a let down though, especially for such a big store like 5th Avenue.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

The 18K solid gold version is available to order online now.  You need to inquire if it's available with the Hermes straps.  Looks like the watch lugs are the same.  Ships in 3-5 days.  $17,000 USD.  Now THAT'S  an Apple Watch at an Hermes price!!  Not for me, though.  DEFINITELY NOT for me!!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

janeetai said:


> Oh no! I've been waiting two hours outside of the Yorkdale Apple, still an hour left till opening but I really hope they have the double tour! That's such a let down though, especially for such a big store like 5th Avenue.




I know!! They were just unboxing them minutes before launch and at first said they didn't know what was in stock. Then they said they only have single tour in fauve and black, forget if anything else. No Apple Store in NY has double tour. Couldn't comment on Hermes but someone else said the Hermes store only got single tour. I did try them on though since I was there. 

The 5th ave store is 24/7 so there wasn't a wait outside but several of us waiting for the 9am launch. Some people just left when they heard there were no double tour. One said can't tell you inventory over phone, another said they could but it could be gone by time you come in. [emoji35]


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Some pics in store

They did have all the styles and colors to try on though. I like the double tour in fauve best, which I'm sure is the most popular.


----------



## chloe-babe

Some piccies for you - picked up in London this morning from The Apple Store - no queuing at all &#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## chloe-babe




----------



## chloe-babe




----------



## amber_j

chloe-babe said:


> Some piccies for you - picked up in London this morning from The Apple Store - no queuing at all .




Absolutely gorgeous! Thank you so much for sharing your pics, and enjoy your new beauty.


----------



## kayb

Did anyone in NY get the watch today? I went to 74th/Mad and 5th Ave Apple stores to try on the watches but left disappointed. They said they didn't receive any stock of the double tours and cuffs. They took my contact info so hopefully I get a call soon. However, they do have the single tour if anyone is interested.   I didn't bother checking with Hermes on Madison because the line was around the corner.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

kayb said:


> Did anyone in NY get the watch today? I went to 74th/Mad and 5th Ave Apple stores to try on the watches but left disappointed. They said they didn't receive any stock of the double tours and cuffs. They took my contact info so hopefully I get a call soon. However, they do have the single tour if anyone is interested.   I didn't bother checking with Hermes on Madison because the line was around the corner.




The Hermes store did get them all but only very limited in double tour and cuff. A guy I talked to on the line said the general manager at the soho store said they were getting a shipment between 1-3 today. The Hermes store does allow you to put your name down and they will call you to pick up when it arrives, said 2-4 weeks.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

The Hermes store did say though that the bands would be sold separately at a later point.


----------



## theITbag

kayb said:


> Did anyone in NY get the watch today? I went to 74th/Mad and 5th Ave Apple stores to try on the watches but left disappointed. They said they didn't receive any stock of the double tours and cuffs. They took my contact info so hopefully I get a call soon. However, they do have the single tour if anyone is interested.   I didn't bother checking with Hermes on Madison because the line was around the corner.




They only had the single tour at the 5th Ave store.  They refused to take contact info at the 5th Ave store which is ridiculous.  The Madison Apple Store did not have anything in stock by the time I got there, but they were taking contact info.  What a let down and complete waste of time.  Have an appointment tomorrow at Hermes Madison but doesn't seem like the double tour is available anywhere.  Lame launch.


----------



## periogirl28

chloe-babe said:


>




Thanks for posting the photos and congrats! Looks cool!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

theITbag said:


> They only had the single tour at the 5th Ave store.  They refused to take contact info at the 5th Ave store which is ridiculous.  The Madison Apple Store did not have anything in stock by the time I got there, but they were taking contact info.  What a let down and complete waste of time.  Have an appointment tomorrow at Hermes Madison but doesn't seem like the double tour is available anywhere.  Lame launch.




I know, such an anticlimactic launch. The Apple Store didn't know inventory in morning because they were "unboxing"...why wouldn't inventory have shipped before the launch!? Not morning of...

So Madison Apple Store was taking reservations?


----------



## theITbag

*NYC Princess* said:


> I know, such an anticlimactic launch. The Apple Store didn't know inventory in morning because they were "unboxing"...why wouldn't inventory have shipped before the launch!? Not morning of...
> 
> So Madison Apple Store was taking reservations?




Not reservations but they will take contact info and when supply comes in they will call or email. First come first serve.   Better than nothing and better than the 5th Ave store refusing to provide any customer service.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

theITbag said:


> Not reservations but they will take contact info and when supply comes in they will call or email. First come first serve.   Better than nothing and better than the 5th Ave store refusing to provide any customer service.




I see, Hermes was taking reservations but said estimated 2-4 weeks. I talked to a purported nephew of DVF today on the line lol. The customer service was a little better there, offered flat/sparkling water while waiting. People asked us on line what we were waiting for and looked at us like we were crazy.


----------



## theITbag

*NYC Princess* said:


> The Hermes store did say though that the bands would be sold separately at a later point.




That's what I thought too.  The apple call center guy told me that he saw it in his inventory but no price so I am assuming it will be a later release.  But when I asked the Apple Store geniuses, they didn't know anything.  Definitely not geniuses.  How completely disorganized is this launch.  Definitely not accustomed to this sort of customer service ever.  Apple is bringing down Hermes.


----------



## janeeta

So this is what was happening at Yorkdale in Canada:

I saw so many of y'alls posts so I got up at 4 am, drove an hour to Yorkdale and arrived by 5:30. There was no one there and it was clear that it was going to be a looooong day. Around 9:00 am a small group of people started to gather around for the watch. Since I was first, a genius took my name and said I would be the first to go in and buy. At 10 I went inside, tried them on, and chose the one I liked the best. They had all of the colours and styles but it was clear that the staff literally knew nothing and just got the shipment this morning. One girl who worked there didn't even know they were going to be releasing today! By the time I left, there were literally only 30 people there. 

The entire thing was lovely and the staff was super nice about it but prior to opening, the chaos, misinformation and secrecy was truly annoying. It's a watch not a top secret mission! 

Here is a pic of the first one sold in Canada! [emoji4]


----------



## *NYC Princess*

I'm truly annoyed that NY seems to have gotten stiffed. Seems like other countries had the whole line. Happy for those of you who had a much more organized experience.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

janeetai said:


> So this is what was happening at Yorkdale in Canada:
> 
> I saw so many of y'alls posts so I got up at 4 am, drove an hour to Yorkdale and arrived by 5:30. There was no one there and it was clear that it was going to be a looooong day. Around 9:00 am a small group of people started to gather around for the watch. Since I was first, a genius took my name and said I would be the first to go in and buy. At 10 I went inside, tried them on, and chose the one I liked the best. They had all of the colours and styles but it was clear that the staff literally knew nothing and just got the shipment this morning. One girl who worked there didn't even know they were going to be releasing today! By the time I left, there were literally only 30 people there.
> 
> The entire thing was lovely and the staff was super nice about it but prior to opening, the chaos, misinformation and secrecy was truly annoying. It's a watch not a top secret mission!
> 
> Here is a pic of the first one sold in Canada! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148882




Ha sorry we scared you for nothing! Enjoy your new watch! Wish ours was as organized.


----------



## Onthego

janeetai said:


> So this is what was happening at Yorkdale in Canada:
> 
> I saw so many of y'alls posts so I got up at 4 am, drove an hour to Yorkdale and arrived by 5:30. There was no one there and it was clear that it was going to be a looooong day. Around 9:00 am a small group of people started to gather around for the watch. Since I was first, a genius took my name and said I would be the first to go in and buy. At 10 I went inside, tried them on, and chose the one I liked the best. They had all of the colours and styles but it was clear that the staff literally knew nothing and just got the shipment this morning. One girl who worked there didn't even know they were going to be releasing today! By the time I left, there were literally only 30 people there.
> 
> The entire thing was lovely and the staff was super nice about it but prior to opening, the chaos, misinformation and secrecy was truly annoying. It's a watch not a top secret mission!
> 
> Here is a pic of the first one sold in Canada! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148882


 Love this and I love your persistence. Please can you take a picture modeling  the watch and can you tell if the band is small or normal size. Thank you.


----------



## my peko

janeetai said:


> So this is what was happening at Yorkdale in Canada:
> 
> I saw so many of y'alls posts so I got up at 4 am, drove an hour to Yorkdale and arrived by 5:30. There was no one there and it was clear that it was going to be a looooong day. Around 9:00 am a small group of people started to gather around for the watch. Since I was first, a genius took my name and said I would be the first to go in and buy. At 10 I went inside, tried them on, and chose the one I liked the best. They had all of the colours and styles but it was clear that the staff literally knew nothing and just got the shipment this morning. One girl who worked there didn't even know they were going to be releasing today! By the time I left, there were literally only 30 people there.
> 
> The entire thing was lovely and the staff was super nice about it but prior to opening, the chaos, misinformation and secrecy was truly annoying. It's a watch not a top secret mission!
> 
> Here is a pic of the first one sold in Canada! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148882




Congratulations! 
Do you mind sharing how are they priced in Canada?


----------



## janeeta

Onthego said:


> Love this and I love your persistence. Please can you take a picture modeling  the watch and can you tell if the band is small or normal size. Thank you.




Here are the pics. I also took one to compare the watch size to my 36mm Rolex to give you an idea of how it fits on a wrist. I wear the smallest size in the Hermes bracelets so it fits quite well. Super adjustable with 9 holes to size with.


----------



## Notorious Pink

kayb said:


> I didn't bother checking with Hermes on Madison because the line was around the corner.




What time were you there? My friend and I went in around 12:45 to look at scarves, the line was fairly short and moving pretty well. By the time we left 20 minutes later, there was no line at all!


----------



## janeeta

my peko said:


> Congratulations!
> Do you mind sharing how are they priced in Canada?



I'm not sure about the others since I was just after the Double Tour but mine was 1700 CAD pre tax  Its almost the same with the USD to CAD conversion, maybe just add anywhere from 50-100 dollars more (probably customs and import fees).


----------



## my peko

janeetai said:


> I'm not sure about the others since I was just after the Double Tour but mine was 1700 CAD pre tax  Its almost the same with the USD to CAD conversion, maybe just add anywhere from 50-100 dollars more (probably customs and import fees).




Thanks! So I am ready if it hits the west coast


----------



## Onthego

janeetai said:


> Here are the pics. I also took one to compare the watch size to my 36mm Rolex to give you an idea of how it fits on a wrist. I wear the smallest size in the Hermes bracelets so it fits quite well. Super adjustable with 9 holes to size with.
> View attachment 3149051
> 
> View attachment 3149053


 Perfect, thank you so much. Here on Lincoln Road mall in Miami at the apple store I called at like 12;30 and they said they were sold out of double tour and only a few of the single band. Yesterday the person at apple on the phone actually told me I could reserve on the website, but that info proved totally wrong. Oh well maybe I can get to the store sometime tomorrow just to check it out. Our H store wont get any until Nov 5 I think.


----------



## Jadeite

Congrats on everyone whose efforts paid off and found a watch to bring back home. 

Now more reports on how well the watch is working for you please... I'm looking forward to those.


----------



## Celia_Hish

It seems a nice price for a Hermes apple watch esp with a DT in barenia leather, now i have to add this to my bucket list, sigh..... looks like it's a never ending list for me...LOL


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Was waiting in line at Madison H store. Left with no Orange bag. Very disappointed...


----------



## theITbag

LOUKPEACH said:


> Was waiting in line at Madison H store. Left with no Orange bag. Very disappointed...




Did you have an appointment?  And did you reserve a watch?


----------



## chloe-babe

Have used the watch for 24 hours now - oh it is completely awesome!

I know its a novelty but taking a call through your wrist is so great!
I have been playing with it and learning more all the time
You can swipe up and quickly see notifications (texts, emails etc) control your music through it, double click the square button for apple pay - swipe up to glance at your apps - its just brilliant


----------



## SandySummer

I tried on the double tour at the Madison boutique yesterday. I spoke to my SA about it two weeks ago and I was under the impression that appointment = watch reserved but was mistaken.  
My usual SA was not equipped to sell me the watch and referred me to another one who was. I felt like I was at the Genius Bar at the apple store actually. 

Anyway, that SA informed me that they did not have any double tours in stock and in fact did not receive any shipment of it. He took out samples of the two colors I was interested in for me to try on. WARNING: it is VERY small. I wear a size Small in CDCs, clic-clacs and KdT and on this watch I was on the last two holes. Still then it was very tight and no additional holes can be punched because it was at the very end already.  (Or maybe I need to lose weight???)

Anyway I am still debating because it might be too small. I put my name on the list anyway for Etain and was given a 2-5 week estimated shipment date.


----------



## purselover888

SandySummer said:


> I tried on the double tour at the Madison boutique yesterday. I spoke to my SA about it two weeks ago and I was under the impression that appointment = watch reserved but was mistaken.
> My usual SA was not equipped to sell me the watch and referred me to another one who was. I felt like I was at the Genius Bar at the apple store actually.
> 
> Anyway, that SA informed me that they did not have any double tours in stock and in fact did not receive any shipment of it. He took out samples of the two colors I was interested in for me to try on. WARNING: it is VERY small. I wear a size Small in CDCs, clic-clacs and KdT and on this watch I was on the last two holes. Still then it was very tight and no additional holes can be punched because it was at the very end already.  (Or maybe I need to lose weight???)
> 
> Anyway I am still debating because it might be too small. I put my name on the list anyway for Etain and was given a 2-5 week estimated shipment date.



Wow, strange!  I was told the DT is running really big- will report back later


----------



## kayb

BBC said:


> What time were you there? My friend and I went in around 12:45 to look at scarves, the line was fairly short and moving pretty well. By the time we left 20 minutes later, there was no line at all!



It was around 10:10am.


----------



## Monceau

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> The 18K solid gold version is available to order online now.  You need to inquire if it's available with the Hermes straps.  Looks like the watch lugs are the same.  Ships in 3-5 days.  $17,000 USD.  Now THAT'S  an Apple Watch at an Hermes price!!  Not for me, though.  DEFINITELY NOT for me!!


$17,000?!?

I'm amazed that people will pay such a price for something that will be obsolete in 2-3 years.
Unlike a fine mechanical timepiece, these are tech gadgets with a short lifespan. Apple has a history of doing major hardware upgrades every two years, so today's gadget will have limited functional ability in just a few years time.
Rumors are already flying that the Apple Watch 2 will have a FaceTime camera and be untethered from the iPhone,
So 17k for something that will be technically inferior in less than a year is crazy.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Monceau said:


> $17,000?!?
> 
> I'm amazed that people will pay such a price for something that will be obsolete in 2-3 years.
> Unlike a fine mechanical timepiece, these are tech gadgets with a short lifespan. Apple has a history of doing major hardware upgrades every two years, so today's gadget will have limited functional ability in just a few years time.
> Rumors are already flying that the Apple Watch 2 will have a FaceTime camera and be untethered from the iPhone,
> So 17k for something that will be technically inferior in less than a year is crazy.



If anyone's willing to put out $17K for an Apple Watch, they probably don't care if the technology will be obsolete in a couple years.


----------



## peppers90

38mm double tour


----------



## peppers90

Modeling pic of the 38mm double tour


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

peppers90 said:


> Here is another pic of the 38mm double tour



It looks great on you!!   The barenia double tour is fabulous!! I like it very much.  I just haven't been bitten - yet.


----------



## ForeverInPink

peppers90 said:


> 38mm double tour







peppers90 said:


> Modeling pic of the 38mm double tour




Beautiful!


----------



## ForeverInPink

Monceau said:


> $17,000?!?
> 
> I'm amazed that people will pay such a price for something that will be obsolete in 2-3 years.
> Unlike a fine mechanical timepiece, these are tech gadgets with a short lifespan. Apple has a history of doing major hardware upgrades every two years, so today's gadget will have limited functional ability in just a few years time.
> Rumors are already flying that the Apple Watch 2 will have a FaceTime camera and be untethered from the iPhone,
> So 17k for something that will be technically inferior in less than a year is crazy.







Hermes Nuttynut said:


> If anyone's willing to put out $17K for an Apple Watch, they probably don't care if the technology will be obsolete in a couple years.




The first generation could become collectors items, just like the very first generation of Apple computers? (I'm guessing?)


----------



## lipeach21

I tried the 2 sizes in double tour and single band today. I find the single band fits better on my small wrist. The double tour makes it look like there are too many leather and its just sitting over the watch.


----------



## theITbag

I'm so over this. NYC is devoid of double tour. I'll get it whenever.


----------



## peppers90

Thank you very much *HermesNuttynut* and *ForeverInPink*!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

theITbag said:


> Did you have an appointment?  And did you reserve a watch?


No I did not expect that the watch will be so "Exclusive". And yes I did leave my info of what kind of strap and color I want. 

Anyway I am not into this kind of arrangement from Hermes that makes everything seem so difficult to get....


----------



## LOUKPEACH

peppers90 said:


> Modeling pic of the 38mm double tour


Wow so gorgeous!!!


----------



## peppers90

LOUKPEACH said:


> Wow so gorgeous!!!



Thank you so much &#128536;


----------



## replayii

Just found out that these straps are actually removable, you can change to any of the non Hermes straps. That's pretty cool. It's giving me more motivation to get it.


----------



## merrydish

Great news about removable straps!


----------



## nana9026

Monceau said:


> $17,000?!?
> 
> I'm amazed that people will pay such a price for something that will be obsolete in 2-3 years.
> Unlike a fine mechanical timepiece, these are tech gadgets with a short lifespan. Apple has a history of doing major hardware upgrades every two years, so today's gadget will have limited functional ability in just a few years time.
> Rumors are already flying that the Apple Watch 2 will have a FaceTime camera and be untethered from the iPhone,
> So 17k for something that will be technically inferior in less than a year is crazy.




Initially I planned get an H Apple Watch, after reading your post, I have to agree that it is doomed to be obsolete after maybe 1 to 2 years..... which made my purchase on hold. I might save the money for buying H bag or watch instead....
Ambivalent whenever seeing those beautiful pics of H Apple Watch though[emoji13]


----------



## Lifeisgreat

I've had my iPhone 4 for years.  Not sure the watch would be obsolete quickly.  I'm sure there will be upgrades, like with the phone. I was considering iWatch before I knew it would be possible to purchase an Hermes branded version. Now I think I'm obsessed. Especially after seeing Pepper90's modeling pic.  It's pretty gorgeous.


----------



## justdefend

Picked up the 42mm Single Tour in Noir and am loving it so far. The whole timepiece from packaging to the Made in France watch straps to the Hermes engraving on the back of the stainless steel case makes it a winner for me. 

The watch ships with watchOS2 which is the latest software update to the Apple Watch. 

For those wondering if you can use it just as a digital time piece without the iPhone, you can, however it just has to be paired and setup with an iPhone first. After that, it never has to be near an iPhone to simply tell time.

As far as it becoming obsolete, Apple will likely release an updated version of the Apple Watch next year, however those who need to update can always remove the Hermes straps from the current model and place it on the new version. The new version will not have the exclusive Hermes watch face unless they decide to do another collaboration with the new model. But no matter which Apple Watch hardware you own Apple will provide the most current software update to all devices.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

justdefend said:


> Picked up the 42mm Single Tour in Noir and am loving it so far. The whole timepiece from packaging to the Made in France watch straps to the Hermes engraving on the back of the stainless steel case makes it a winner for me.
> 
> The watch ships with watchOS2 which is the latest software update to the Apple Watch.
> 
> For those wondering if you can use it just as a digital time piece without the iPhone, you can, however it just has to be paired and setup with an iPhone first. After that, it never has to be near an iPhone to simply tell time.
> 
> As far as it becoming obsolete, Apple will likely release an updated version of the Apple Watch next year, however those who need to update can always remove the Hermes straps from the current model and place it on the new version. The new version will not have the exclusive Hermes watch face unless they decide to do another collaboration with the new model. But no matter which Apple Watch hardware you own Apple will provide the most current software update to all devices.



This looks great on you!!


----------



## replayii

I have been calling the Apple stores across US, none of the store has any double tours left. They all told me there hasn't been any shipment after the first day of launch and they don't know when or if they will get more.

Is this a super limited edition? Why did they make so few? Anyone has any insight? TIA


----------



## justdefend

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This looks great on you!!



Thanks!!


----------



## Jadeite

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> If anyone's willing to put out $17K for an Apple Watch, they probably don't care if the technology will be obsolete in a couple years.




That will be the Chinese.


----------



## ModernDistrict

Here is my fauve double tour


----------



## katstoy

replayii said:


> I have been calling the Apple stores across US, none of the store has any double tours left. They all told me there hasn't been any shipment after the first day of launch and they don't know when or if they will get more.
> 
> Is this a super limited edition? Why did they make so few? Anyone has any insight? TIA



I spoke with the watch specialist at an H store who said the watches are an on going item and not to fret.  At the training they received from Apple they were told to expect sales to be crazy at first, then taper down picking up again to a frenzy around the holidays.  So unless I want to line up at 8:00 a.m. next Monday (when it appears that more are being shipped to the stores) I can wait a couple, three weeks to get one.


----------



## Cyph3r

peppers90 said:


> 38mm double tour


Love this!


----------



## Cyph3r

justdefend said:


> Picked up the 42mm Single Tour in Noir and am loving it so far. The whole timepiece from packaging to the Made in France watch straps to the Hermes engraving on the back of the stainless steel case makes it a winner for me.
> 
> The watch ships with watchOS2 which is the latest software update to the Apple Watch.
> 
> For those wondering if you can use it just as a digital time piece without the iPhone, you can, however it just has to be paired and setup with an iPhone first. After that, it never has to be near an iPhone to simply tell time.
> 
> As far as it becoming obsolete, Apple will likely release an updated version of the Apple Watch next year, however those who need to update can always remove the Hermes straps from the current model and place it on the new version. The new version will not have the exclusive Hermes watch face unless they decide to do another collaboration with the new model. But no matter which Apple Watch hardware you own Apple will provide the most current software update to all devices.


Lovely, and informative!


----------



## peppers90

Thank you Lifeisgreat and Cyph3r!!


----------



## peppers90

One more with Chaine d ancre today....


----------



## sleepykitten

peppers90 said:


> One more with Chaine d ancre today....


 
Looks great!!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

peppers90 said:


> One more with Chaine d ancre today....



VERY Hermes!!  :urock:


----------



## peppers90

Thank you both sleepykitten & Hermes Nuttynut &#128536;


----------



## krawford

ModernDistrict said:


> Here is my fauve double tour


 It looks fabulous on you.  I already have an apple watch, but may consider the Hermes as well.  Does anyone know how many apple watches can be paired to the iPhone?


----------



## my peko

krawford said:


> It looks fabulous on you.  I already have an apple watch, but may consider the Hermes as well.  Does anyone know how many apple watches can be paired to the iPhone?




One at a time. You can unpair and pair to swap between watches.


----------



## merrydish

peppers90 said:


> One more with Chaine d ancre today....




Wowie! Looking at my wrist with the Chaine d'Ancre bracelet it just cries out for the exact watch you have in your photo!!!!! 

Truly spectacular and thanks to your photo I'm convinced!!!!!


----------



## justdefend

Cyph3r said:


> Lovely, and informative!



Thank you!


----------



## peppers90

merrydish said:


> Wowie! Looking at my wrist with the Chaine d'Ancre bracelet it just cries out for the exact watch you have in your photo!!!!!
> 
> Truly spectacular and thanks to your photo I'm convinced!!!!!



Thank you merrydish! They make a nice combo


----------



## Althea G.

Wow! These are amazing! Just when I thought I didn't want an Apple watch...


----------



## katherinedvm

I'm going to south coast plaza today to pick up a limited edition LV SLG...I'm going to have to stop by the Apple Store now to put in my order! So excited!


----------



## ssangit

Would love to also see pics of the cuff version if anyone has picked this up!!!


----------



## romea.

Caramella-thing said:


> I have been trying to look through the previous posts but didn't see the answer to my question - apologize if this has been ducked before.
> *Will Hermes / Apple be selling hermes bands separately for those (like me) who already bought the apple watch a few months ago?*
> Thank you so much!





not at this point. 

the watches that come with the straps also have a kind of 'special software' which gives you the choice of various hermès faces. (3 different fonts as well as the choice to display all 12 numbers, 4 or just 1 [# 12, obviously ]. so that gives you 9 different hermès faces...)

http://www.hermes.com/applewatchhermes/en/?c=CA
scroll down to "collection". underneath the three watches, you can see (and change) the colours as well as the "customizable watch face(s)". click on the various words (clipper, cape cod, espace) and numeral dispalys (12, 4, 1) to see the/m change.


----------



## romea.

has anyone seen the straps/bands in person? 

i am interested in the double tour but can't decide between the 4 colours (and no, i will not be getting all 4 ).

i currently have the possibility to get the capucine... which is the only one without contrasting stitching. hmm...

does anybody have any thoughts on that band/colour?


----------



## jmaemonte

ssangit said:


> Would love to also see pics of the cuff version if anyone has picked this up!!!



I'll have my cuff on Tuesday and will post pics.


----------



## replayii

romea. said:


> has anyone seen the straps/bands in person?
> 
> 
> 
> i am interested in the double tour but can't decide between the 4 colours (and no, i will not be getting all 4 ).
> 
> 
> 
> i currently have the possibility to get the capucine... which is the only one without contrasting stitching. hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> does anybody have any thoughts on that band/colour?




Etain doesn't have the white contrast stitching either


----------



## romea.

replayii said:


> Etain doesn't have the white contrast stitching either




good point... not sure why i missed that.


----------



## gagabag

A couple of H watch videos...

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Gwjulbd4i5k&feature=youtu.be

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AEuwPv3DWhc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Irene7899

Hi, anyone own the Kelly watch, I wanted to buy one but is it easily to get scratch.

Thanks


----------



## katherinedvm

Update from my trip to the South Coast Plaza (Orange County CA) Apple store today:

They have all of the models there, but only one of each for display. They don't actually have any to sell. They didn't actually get any of the double tours in at all. They got only a few (like 3-4) of the single strap watches that sold out the first day.

They won't take a waitlist. You cannot prepay or order one. You must be in the store when the shipment comes in, but they have no idea when that will be and how many they will get. The manager told me I could call each morning to see if they got any in, but it doesn't sound promising.

Also the band is very short. Even on my slender woman wrist, I had to fasten it on the last hole! The guy who was helping me said that everyone has been complaining about the length of the band. He also is hopeful they will release a longer band, but he had no information about release date or if that would even happen.

I asked if it was a limited release, i.e.: were they getting more or was that it once they sold out? He was advised by apple corporate that the collaboration was just seasonal and they were not planning to extend it. All in all, it was very disappointing and his answers seemed to make little sense. Why have a big launch if they don't plan to restock? I'm bewildered and disappointed...


----------



## romea.

katherinedvm said:


> Update from my trip to the South Coast Plaza (Orange County CA) Apple store today:
> 
> They have all of the models there, but only one of each for display. They don't actually have any to sell. They didn't actually get any of the double tours in at all. They got only a few (like 3-4) of the single strap watches that sold out the first day.
> 
> They won't take a waitlist. You cannot prepay or order one. You must be in the store when the shipment comes in, but they have no idea when that will be and how many they will get. The manager told me I could call each morning to see if they got any in, but it doesn't sound promising.
> 
> Also the band is very short. Even on my slender woman wrist, I had to fasten it on the last hole! The guy who was helping me said that everyone has been complaining about the length of the band. He also is hopeful they will release a longer band, but he had no information about release date or if that would even happen.
> 
> I asked if it was a limited release, i.e.: were they getting more or was that it once they sold out? He was advised by apple corporate that the collaboration was just seasonal and they were not planning to extend it. All in all, it was very disappointing and his answers seemed to make little sense. Why have a big launch if they don't plan to restock? I'm bewildered and disappointed...




wow - that sure is sobering! 
thank you for your report, katherine!


----------



## katherinedvm

katstoy said:


> I spoke with the watch specialist at an H store who said the watches are an on going item and not to fret.  At the training they received from Apple they were told to expect sales to be crazy at first, then taper down picking up again to a frenzy around the holidays.  So unless I want to line up at 8:00 a.m. next Monday (when it appears that more are being shipped to the stores) I can wait a couple, three weeks to get one.




Hmmm, that is not what the manager at the Apple Store in OC told me yesterday. Which store told you that? My guy had no information about when or even if they can get more stock. They never even received the double tour at all, and you can't be put on an order list or a wait list. He said the collaboration was extremely limited and they had no idea there would be such demand. This reminds me of when missoni partnered with target and then target corporate acted like they had no idea they would sell out in hours. Did they not realize people would want this?!?


----------



## jeanhsiung

I have been following this thread and find it quite interesting.  I live in Shanghai and went to one of the Apple Stores on the second day of the launch.  The store had everything in stock.  Went home with nothing as the double tour really does not look too good on my small wrist.  (I wear XS regular Hermes leather bracelet). The Sales person even told me that they will probably not run out of stock on anything since they were not sold out on the first and second days.  A friend also had no problem getting her double tour in Hong Kong.  Do they purposely send all shipments to Asia as the prices are much cheaper in the US?


----------



## katherinedvm

SandySummer said:


> I tried on the double tour at the Madison boutique yesterday. I spoke to my SA about it two weeks ago and I was under the impression that appointment = watch reserved but was mistaken.
> My usual SA was not equipped to sell me the watch and referred me to another one who was. I felt like I was at the Genius Bar at the apple store actually.
> 
> Anyway, that SA informed me that they did not have any double tours in stock and in fact did not receive any shipment of it. He took out samples of the two colors I was interested in for me to try on. WARNING: it is VERY small. I wear a size Small in CDCs, clic-clacs and KdT and on this watch I was on the last two holes. Still then it was very tight and no additional holes can be punched because it was at the very end already.  (Or maybe I need to lose weight???)
> 
> Anyway I am still debating because it might be too small. I put my name on the list anyway for Etain and was given a 2-5 week estimated shipment date.




Yes! I had the same experience with the strap! And I can wear the small enamels in H. My sales guy (at the Apple Store) said they gave feedback to corporate to make a longer double tour strap and he was optimistic that one would be coming. That being said, he also contradicted himself by saying that they wouldn't be continuing the collaboration beyond its limited release so I just don't know...

Also you were able to put your name on an order list? They wouldn't let us do that in CA! We couldn't even be put on a wait list and they definitely wouldn't let us prepay...is yours shipping to you once they do get it?


----------



## replayii

jeanhsiung said:


> I have been following this thread and find it quite interesting.  I live in Shanghai and went to one of the Apple Stores on the second day of the launch.  The store had everything in stock.  Went home with nothing as the double tour really does not look too good on my small wrist.  (I wear XS regular Hermes leather bracelet). The Sales person even told me that they will probably not run out of stock on anything since they were not sold out on the first and second days.  A friend also had no problem getting her double tour in Hong Kong.  Do they purposely send all shipments to Asia as the prices are much cheaper in the US?




I just went to the Hermes flagship store in Shanghai 2 days ago, all the double tours are sold out


----------



## katherinedvm

theITbag said:


> Very weird convo I had with an Apple rep.  He said that they will be having the double tour bands sold separately.  He said he couldn't find the price but he does see it as future inventory.  I asked him if this was the watch he was talking about and he said no, it is separate. There is the Hermes Apple Watch with prices available but not yet released, and he also sees the double tour band separate but no price attached.  Interesting...




That is weird! My guy said they would get longer double tour straps, because the current one (if you can even get it! I haven't been able to get one!) is so short. He just said "in the future" but had no info or guarantee if or when a longer strap was coming...


----------



## jeanhsiung

replayii said:


> I just went to the Hermes flagship store in Shanghai 2 days ago, all the double tours are sold out




It was the Apple Store in IAPM that I went to, not the Hermes Store.  Maybe you should try going there...


----------



## katherinedvm

*NYC Princess* said:


> I know!! They were just unboxing them minutes before launch and at first said they didn't know what was in stock. Then they said they only have single tour in fauve and black, forget if anything else. No Apple Store in NY has double tour. Couldn't comment on Hermes but someone else said the Hermes store only got single tour. I did try them on though since I was there.
> 
> The 5th ave store is 24/7 so there wasn't a wait outside but several of us waiting for the 9am launch. Some people just left when they heard there were no double tour. One said can't tell you inventory over phone, another said they could but it could be gone by time you come in. [emoji35]




The same in CA! None of the stores here got the double tour either. My guy said they aren't permitted to do preorders or wait lists. You can call each day to ask for stock info but that's about it...


----------



## katherinedvm

theITbag said:


> They only had the single tour at the 5th Ave store.  They refused to take contact info at the 5th Ave store which is ridiculous.  The Madison Apple Store did not have anything in stock by the time I got there, but they were taking contact info.  What a let down and complete waste of time.  Have an appointment tomorrow at Hermes Madison but doesn't seem like the double tour is available anywhere.  Lame launch.




The California apple stores refuse to take info too, I think because the wait list would be in the hundreds. Apple launch was indeed super lame.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

They're on e-bay.  What a surprise.  Some sellers have more than one available.


----------



## Lifeisgreat

Irene7899 said:


> Hi, anyone own the Kelly watch, I wanted to buy one but is it easily to get scratch.
> 
> Thanks



I have a Kelly watch. I've had it about 4 years and wear it at least three times a week. It has held up very well. The lock watch and the band hardware will get scratches since the watch moves around. In my experience the scratches are tiny and not very visible.  I have 3 bands - red and white single, and black double.  I wear the black the most. The watch never fails to elicit compliments.


----------



## katherinedvm

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> They're on e-bay.  What a surprise.  Some sellers have more than one available.



Gross. That didn't take long. I wonder what store sold these scammers multiples when the inventory is so limited.


----------



## katstoy

katherinedvm said:


> Hmmm, that is not what the manager at the Apple Store in OC told me yesterday. Which store told you that? My guy had no information about when or even if they can get more stock. They never even received the double tour at all, and you can't be put on an order list or a wait list. He said the collaboration was extremely limited and they had no idea there would be such demand. This reminds me of when missoni partnered with target and then target corporate acted like they had no idea they would sell out in hours. Did they not realize people would want this?!?



Either the left hand at Apple does not know what the right hand is doing, or the SA are making it up as they go along!  I haven't gone down to the SCP location, but have been on the phone with them many times.  I was told that you can call and if they have one they will hold it for you.  And I am also supposedly on a list that when the watch I want comes in they will call me.  I also called the Grove location in LA and was told that if it is in stock, they will hold one for me.

Reading between the lines, I think the H watch is not a "limited time only" as there is no notation of that on either the H the Apple site.  I think if it were in limited quantities the price points would be significantly higher.  Why would an Apple store dedicate display space for all the H watches if they weren't going to carry it long term?  Also, if you look on the Apple site under the H watch band sizing, it notes "coming soon" for the large double tour size.  So I read this as the product will always be there (at least until the next gen watch) and that they will release the bands individually at some point.

If you ask the same question to two different Apple store employees you will generally get two different answers, some really don't know what's up.  For example, I already have an Apple watch and really want the H; I asked three different SA at an Apple store (on different trips) and one on line if you could pair more than one watch to one phone at a time.  The responses were "no" (which at the present is the correct response it turns out), "yes" and "gee, that's a good question, I don't know."  The on line response was "not at this time, but maybe in near the future." 

My surmise is that since both companies are notorious for creating hype and not having product available during the first few weeks of a launch that they are not deviating from their usual game plan for this watch.

Edit update - just got off the phone with Apple, told the watch is an ongoing item, but that the three Apple stores out here are out of stock.  More is coming they just don't know when.


----------



## bluerosespf

Big thank you to everyone who's keeping us up to date on this thread. For those of us who don't live close to one of the stores that are selling this, it's so helpful.


----------



## katstoy

Just got off the phone with BH store - they have the cuff model if anyone is interested!  Received a shipment today and that was the only model they got.


----------



## Lifeisgreat

Can any of you who are near stores and going in to make inquiries find out if there will be any way for those of us who don't live near stores to purchase?  I understand they aren't being sold online - which is silly since both regular Hermes watches and regular Apple watches are available online - but can those of us in not near a store order through a store and have it shipped?


----------



## jmaemonte

Lifeisgreat said:


> Can any of you who are near stores and going in to make inquiries find out if there will be any way for those of us who don't live near stores to purchase?  I understand they aren't being sold online - which is silly since both regular Hermes watches and regular Apple watches are available online - but can those of us in not near a store order through a store and have it shipped?



I used a concierge service in San Francisco.  She was able to get me the cuff on Friday and ship it to me.  I will receive it tomorrow.  Of course, you will have to pay for their fees but it was worth it to me.  There are these services located all over the country.  Hope that helps and good luck!


----------



## mistikat

Irene7899 said:


> Hi, anyone own the Kelly watch, I wanted to buy one but is it easily to get scratch.
> 
> Thanks



If you could please do a search, there are a lot of photos and posts/threads on the Kelly watch; this thread is for the new Apple watch (which is very tempting!)

Thanks!


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Although I don't own any Hermes I think the Apple-Hermes collabo is stunning!  I am particularly fond of the "Cuff" style.   I love the fauve Barenia and would definitely want that one.    I wonder if the cuff will eventually be interchangeable because I'd also love to have it in capucine as red is my color.   I'll be glad when Apple is able to give definitive answers.  Inquiring minds want to know. 

Thank you ladies for all the research, links and for the lovely pictures of the watches.  Love, love, LOVE.
*


----------



## katherinedvm

katstoy said:


> Either the left hand at Apple does not know what the right hand is doing, or the SA are making it up as they go along!  I haven't gone down to the SCP location, but have been on the phone with them many times.  I was told that you can call and if they have one they will hold it for you.  And I am also supposedly on a list that when the watch I want comes in they will call me.  I also called the Grove location in LA and was told that if it is in stock, they will hold one for me.
> 
> Reading between the lines, I think the H watch is not a "limited time only" as there is no notation of that on either the H the Apple site.  I think if it were in limited quantities the price points would be significantly higher.  Why would an Apple store dedicate display space for all the H watches if they weren't going to carry it long term?  Also, if you look on the Apple site under the H watch band sizing, it notes "coming soon" for the large double tour size.  So I read this as the product will always be there (at least until the next gen watch) and that they will release the bands individually at some point.
> 
> If you ask the same question to two different Apple store employees you will generally get two different answers, some really don't know what's up.  For example, I already have an Apple watch and really want the H; I asked three different SA at an Apple store (on different trips) and one on line if you could pair more than one watch to one phone at a time.  The responses were "no" (which at the present is the correct response it turns out), "yes" and "gee, that's a good question, I don't know."  The on line response was "not at this time, but maybe in near the future."
> 
> My surmise is that since both companies are notorious for creating hype and not having product available during the first few weeks of a launch that they are not deviating from their usual game plan for this watch.
> 
> Edit update - just got off the phone with Apple, told the watch is an ongoing item, but that the three Apple stores out here are out of stock.  More is coming they just don't know when.



I think you are right! I don't think they are told what to say, so depending on who you talk to, they just make it up. I called the 800 apple number today and got totally contradictory information to what I had yesterday. Online support said they are not limited release but they are handmade so they only come in limited quantities at a time. When you ask anything on the phone, they are just directing everyone to go into the stores. Unfortunately when I was in the SCP store, they refused to take down my contact info. I wonder what list they let you get put on? They wouldn't put me on any list.

As far as calling SCP or the Grove, I was told we could call each morning to check inventory and if they get one, they will set it aside for you that day (not hold it long term, but at least the day). It's just a hassle to call every morning, and it could be weeks of that! At least they anticipate there will be shipments slowly trickling in...

If you have the time to call each day, then you certainly deserve to get one!


----------



## kayb

For those interested in the Cuff.  NYC Apple stores in soho and 5th ave received a shipment of Cuffs. As of 7pm in soho, cuffs were low in stock. No double tours and they only had the single tour in black. 

At first I thought the 42mm cuff would be too bulky but it fits just fine. Love the edginess style and most of all the option to wear it with the single band. However Its not easy and does take a bit of maneuvering to get the buckle passed through the slot.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

^Nice!  Would you show more shots/angles please?  It's good to know the single band will accommodate the watch also.  Of course that begs the question of will the Hermes watch bands be sold separately-eventually?


----------



## katstoy

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *Although I don't own any Hermes I think the Apple-Hermes collabo is stunning!  I am particularly fond of the "Cuff" style.   I love the fauve Barenia and would definitely want that one.    I wonder if the cuff will eventually be interchangeable because I'd also love to have it in capucine as red is my color.   I'll be glad when Apple is able to give definitive answers.  Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> Thank you ladies for all the research, links and for the lovely pictures of the watches.  Love, love, LOVE.
> *


According to the SA at H you can convert the cuff into a single tour.   The cuff only comes in the 42 mm size which for me is too big.  The straps are easy to swap out.   I have an apple watch that I can swap bands in about 10 seconds - it's an awesome system.   Conjecture has it that extra bands will be available at some point.  But if you get the cuff you are limited to the 42 mm bands, the 38 won't work.


----------



## katstoy

katherinedvm said:


> I think you are right! I don't think they are told what to say, so depending on who you talk to, they just make it up. I called the 800 apple number today and got totally contradictory information to what I had yesterday. Online support said they are not limited release but they are handmade so they only come in limited quantities at a time. When you ask anything on the phone, they are just directing everyone to go into the stores. Unfortunately when I was in the SCP store, they refused to take down my contact info. I wonder what list they let you get put on? They wouldn't put me on any list.
> 
> As far as calling SCP or the Grove, I was told we could call each morning to check inventory and if they get one, they will set it aside for you that day (not hold it long term, but at least the day). It's just a hassle to call every morning, and it could be weeks of that! At least they anticipate there will be shipments slowly trickling in...
> 
> If you have the time to call each day, then you certainly deserve to get one!


Although I call the number for SCP apparently the store is so busy that you are connected to an apple person in some other location.  Depending on how nice they are they will check stock at SCP, the grove and Santa Monica.  I call about every other day to check.  The person I spoke with last week took my name and number and said they'd call when what I wanted would be in.  This was a person from the other location and not SCP.  My guess is she took the info and that's all.   

I'm just going to call the BH store as the SA appears to be much more knowledgable and helpful.   Besides it's always more fun to walk out of a store with and orange paper shopping bag then a white plastic one!


----------



## katherinedvm

katstoy said:


> Although I call the number for SCP apparently the store is so busy that you are connected to an apple person in some other location.  Depending on how nice they are they will check stock at SCP, the grove and Santa Monica.  I call about every other day to check.  The person I spoke with last week took my name and number and said they'd call when what I wanted would be in.  This was a person from the other location and not SCP.  My guess is she took the info and that's all.
> 
> I'm just going to call the BH store as the SA appears to be much more knowledgable and helpful.   Besides it's always more fun to walk out of a store with and orange paper shopping bag then a white plastic one!




On the you tube reveal it comes with a special orange Apple Watch bag. I wonder if that is just for the H stores or for all stores?

http://youtu.be/AEuwPv3DWhc




Hopefully someone on the thread who was able to get one already can comment on the packaging. I'm definitely hoping they all do because I love H orange boxes and bags!


----------



## replayii

katherinedvm said:


> On the you tube reveal it comes with a special orange Apple Watch bag. I wonder if that is just for the H stores or for all stores?
> 
> http://youtu.be/AEuwPv3DWhc
> 
> View attachment 3155974
> 
> 
> Hopefully someone on the thread who was able to get one already can comment on the packaging. I'm definitely hoping they all do because I love H orange boxes and bags!




The Orange bag only comes with the purchase at Hermes. I was giving a white Apple Watch paper bag at the Apple Store. It doesn't matter to me


----------



## katherinedvm

replayii said:


> The Orange bag only comes with the purchase at Hermes. I was giving a white Apple Watch paper bag at the Apple Store. It doesn't matter to me




Oh shoot. I feel that if we are spending that much, we deserve to get the packaging too.

I'm torn now, I was going to try to get it from the Apple Store so I could get apple care at the same time, but I want the bag and box!


----------



## chupachups1

Interesting....I got the Hermes paper bag with my purchase at the Apple Store...may be it depends on the availability?

I was told to call the Apple Store in the morning as soon as it opens to put down my name. When I got through, I was told there are single digits of the cappucine double tour in stock. They could hold the stock until the end of day if I give them my iCloud account ID.

The lady also told me they got a few double tours back each day by they quickly ran out again by mid day. They ran out of stock on the first two days. I finally get to reserve mine on the third day.  When I picked it up I was told it the last double tour watch (hopefully for that day).


----------



## replayii

katherinedvm said:


> Oh shoot. I feel that if we are spending that much, we deserve to get the packaging too.
> 
> I'm torn now, I was going to try to get it from the Apple Store so I could get apple care at the same time, but I want the bag and box!




I was told you can purchase the Apple care any time within 60 days of purchase


----------



## katherinedvm

replayii said:


> The Orange bag only comes with the purchase at Hermes. I was giving a white Apple Watch paper bag at the Apple Store. It doesn't matter to me




I just called 800 Apple support in the US and they said that the orange bag and box packaging should be included with all of them, regardless of where you purchased. I would check with your store again, maybe in the rush to sell the first models they hadn't received the bags yet? It's been a disaster with shipments at the stores here so I wouldn't be surprised if the orange bags got delayed or misplaced the stockroom.


----------



## kayb

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> ^Nice!  Would you show more shots/angles please?  It's good to know the single band will accommodate the watch also.  Of course that begs the question of will the Hermes watch bands be sold separately-eventually?




I'm not sure if the bands will be sold separately. But here are some some more pics.  I'm on the second to last hole with the cuff on. With the single band I'm on the last hole and it's a little loose.  And the watch did come with the Hermes bag at the Apple Store.


----------



## mibonbon

I got my Hermes Apple Watch with an orange bag at the Apple Store but not at first. After I politely requested one, the apple sales did grab one for me while apologizing for not giving me one in the first place. The funny thing is, when we were chatting, he said he had never heard of H. [emoji38]


----------



## katherinedvm

pearliiee said:


> I got my Hermes Apple Watch with an orange bag at the Apple Store but not at first. After I politely requested one, the apple sales did grab one for me while apologizing for not giving me one in the first place. The funny thing is, when we were chatting, he said he had never heard of H. [emoji38]




Never heard of it! Haha

My financial advisor probably wishes I'd never heard of it too! Lol


----------



## Love_Couture

katherinedvm said:


> never heard of it! Haha
> 
> my financial advisor probably wishes i'd never heard of it too! Lol



+1...


----------



## periogirl28

kayb said:


> I'm not sure if the bands will be sold separately. But here are some some more pics.  I'm on the second to last hole with the cuff on. With the single band I'm on the last hole and it's a little loose.  And the watch did come with the Hermes bag at the Apple Store.
> 
> View attachment 3156080
> View attachment 3156082
> View attachment 3156083
> View attachment 3156085
> View attachment 3156086



Thai you for the pics, this is so cool and so Hermes!


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

katstoy said:


> According to the SA at H you can convert the cuff into a single tour.   The cuff only comes in the 42 mm size which for me is too big.  The straps are easy to swap out.   I have an apple watch that I can swap bands in about 10 seconds - it's an awesome system.   Conjecture has it that extra bands will be available at some point.  But if you get the cuff you are limited to the 42 mm bands, the 38 won't work.



*Thank you for this.  Yes, I'm aware that the Cuff watch only comes in 42MM.  I think I'd prefer the 42MM over the 38MM as any degree of a larger screen would help my aging eyes.   I like watches that allow one to swap bands which is why I so relish the Michele watches. *


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

kayb said:


> I'm not sure if the bands will be sold separately. But here are some some more pics.  I'm on the second to last hole with the cuff on. With the single band I'm on the last hole and it's a little loose.  And the watch did come with the Hermes bag at the Apple Store.
> 
> View attachment 3156080
> View attachment 3156082
> View attachment 3156083
> View attachment 3156085
> View attachment 3156086


*kayb, thank you so very much for the extra shots!  So can the Cuff be worn two ways, with and without the thicker leather band?  If so, that makes it even more awesome!  Again, thank you.*


----------



## katherinedvm

kayb said:


> I'm not sure if the bands will be sold separately. But here are some some more pics.  I'm on the second to last hole with the cuff on. With the single band I'm on the last hole and it's a little loose.  And the watch did come with the Hermes bag at the Apple Store.
> 
> View attachment 3156080
> View attachment 3156082
> View attachment 3156083
> View attachment 3156085
> View attachment 3156086




Thank you for the modeling pics! I didn't realize the cuff came apart and could be worn as a single strap as well.

I'm set on the double tour but if they end up releasing straps for sale separately and make the cuff to fit the smaller 38 watch, I could certainly see picking one up in that style to change up my look!


----------



## katstoy

And . . . does everyone know that you can buy an adaptor (search on amazon) where you can put your own watch strap - or an H watch strap - on the apple watch?  The adaptors are the metal part that slips into the watch at each end.  You can put your own strap on the adaptor.  The 38mm adaptor can fit a strap up to 22mm.  So you can buy an extra strap from H, or anywhere else, and put it on your apple watch.

I don't have one yet (for my regular apple watch) and from what I've seen there are different ones with varying quality.  I also don't know if H makes replacement straps that are 22mm or not.  But it may be worth some follow up!


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^Good to know!

Just learned the nearest Apple Store to me is 150+ miles away...  I guess I'll be waiting for the day when this Apple-Hermes Watch (AHW) can be ordered online or via phone, if ever.  

I love the look of the watch but I'm not liking: 1) the secrecy or ill attempt at it, 2) the not knowing what's going on in the stores (getting different info from various SA's), 3) not getting one's orange bag when the buyer is entitled to one and 4) the over all seemingly incompetent attempt at exclusivity.  From reports I've read in the past, Apple needs to sell these watches because the masses haven't rallied behind the product the way the company anticipated they would.   Does anyone agree with me or am I just ranting?

Moreover, the adapter available on Amazon sweetens the deal on a regular Apple watch-at least until I see the Cuff in red.    Hopefully by then purchasing the watch will be easier.  It sure would be nice if the Michele straps could work with the adapter-I've got a jewelry drawer full of those...
*


----------



## sleepykitten

tried on the double tour in store today and I'm in love! Unfortunately they don't have anything left in stock. I love Barenia, it's a lot better than the black colored single tour strap. I have a very small wrist and the double tour works


----------



## ssangit

kayb said:


> I'm not sure if the bands will be sold separately. But here are some some more pics.  I'm on the second to last hole with the cuff on. With the single band I'm on the last hole and it's a little loose.  And the watch did come with the Hermes bag at the Apple Store.
> 
> View attachment 3156080
> View attachment 3156082
> View attachment 3156083
> View attachment 3156085
> View attachment 3156086


thanks for posting this!  super gorgeous!


----------



## katherinedvm

After all my negative experiences earlier this week, I have good news to report!

I went to Maxfields in LA, a designer boutique on Melrose in West Hollywood. They are one of the stores carrying the watch. They have the entire display and you can try on all models. It is a much better shopping experience than at the zoo that is an apple store.

And they will let you preorder! They said they are the only store taking prepayments and waitlists. They allowed me to prepay (in full, came to over $1300 with tax) for the barenia double tour, in the longer strap! They told me they couldn't make any promises of when the longer strap would be in, but that they are on order. I was on the last hole of the first edition double tour display model, so without trying it on, I am hoping the longer strap will be a better fit for me. They have the measurements of the longer strap but no samples of it.

This way, I have secured mine with payment (they stamped the receipt FINAL SALE! eek) so I am sure to get one. I sure hope it comes with the orange bag since it is coming from a boutique outside of hermes or apple, but I think it will.

I am so excited! If anyone is in LA, don't even bother with the other stores. Just go to Maxfields! Oh and they have free valet parking out front. Sorry this ordering is not accessible to TPFers outside of LA, but happy shopping fellow Angelos!


----------



## sleepykitten

katherinedvm said:


> After all my negative experiences earlier this week, I have good news to report!
> 
> I went to Maxfields in LA, a designer boutique on Melrose in West Hollywood. They are one of the stores carrying the watch. They have the entire display and you can try on all models. It is a much better shopping experience than at the zoo that is an apple store.
> 
> And they will let you preorder! They said they are the only store taking prepayments and waitlists. They allowed me to prepay (in full, came to over $1300 with tax) for the barenia double tour, in the longer strap! They told me they couldn't make any promises of when the longer strap would be in, but that they are on order. I was on the last hole of the first edition double tour display model, so without trying it on, I am hoping the longer strap will be a better fit for me. They have the measurements of the longer strap but no samples of it.
> 
> This way, I have secured mine with payment (they stamped the receipt FINAL SALE! eek) so I am sure to get one. I sure hope it comes with the orange bag since it is coming from a boutique outside of hermes or apple, but I think it will.
> 
> I am so excited! If anyone is in LA, don't even bother with the other stores. Just go to Maxfields! Oh and they have free valet parking out front. Sorry this ordering is not accessible to TPFers outside of LA, but happy shopping fellow Angelos!


 
Thank you for sharing! Do they take phone orders too? I'm in LA, but can't visit the store until the weekend  Did they mention how many people are in front of you on the wait?


----------



## sleepykitten

jeanhsiung said:


> I have been following this thread and find it quite interesting.  I live in Shanghai and went to one of the Apple Stores on the second day of the launch.  The store had everything in stock.  Went home with nothing as the double tour really does not look too good on my small wrist.  (I wear XS regular Hermes leather bracelet). The Sales person even told me that they will probably not run out of stock on anything since they were not sold out on the first and second days.  A friend also had no problem getting her double tour in Hong Kong.  Do they purposely send all shipments to Asia as the prices are much cheaper in the US?


 
Hi, how much is the retail price for the double tour in china? I'm visiting Shanghai end of this month


----------



## jeanhsiung

sleepykitten said:


> Hi, how much is the retail price for the double tour in china? I'm visiting Shanghai end of this month




It is RMB9,888


----------



## chloe-babe

katherinedvm said:


> On the you tube reveal it comes with a special orange Apple Watch bag. I wonder if that is just for the H stores or for all stores?
> 
> http://youtu.be/AEuwPv3DWhc
> 
> View attachment 3155974
> 
> 
> Hopefully someone on the thread who was able to get one already can comment on the packaging. I'm definitely hoping they all do because I love H orange boxes and bags!



I purchased on the day of release in London from the Apple Store and they gave me the H orange bag and said every watch would be sold with this bag


----------



## anpanmanlover

Goldfox said:


> Ah. I've never wanted an Apple Watch. Until now. I really love Barenia.


me too here. After I saw it, I really want one now. LoL


----------



## katherinedvm

sleepykitten said:


> Thank you for sharing! Do they take phone orders too? I'm in LA, but can't visit the store until the weekend  Did they mention how many people are in front of you on the wait?




I think you have to go into the store, but the best part is it doesn't matter how many people, because you pay in full now so they guarantee you will get one. Go this weekend and you should be golden!


----------



## Luvbolide

I just saw the entire line in a lovely display case in the SF H boutique.  No one was looking at them, tho I understand that they have been selling well.  They looked nice - but I am more likely to just go with an H watch - old fashioned, I guess!

If you are in SF, definitely try the H boutique instead of Apple!


----------



## katstoy

katherinedvm said:


> After all my negative experiences earlier this week, I have good news to report!
> 
> I went to Maxfields in LA, a designer boutique on Melrose in West Hollywood. They are one of the stores carrying the watch. They have the entire display and you can try on all models. It is a much better shopping experience than at the zoo that is an apple store.
> 
> And they will let you preorder! They said they are the only store taking prepayments and waitlists. They allowed me to prepay (in full, came to over $1300 with tax) for the barenia double tour, in the longer strap! They told me they couldn't make any promises of when the longer strap would be in, but that they are on order. I was on the last hole of the first edition double tour display model, so without trying it on, I am hoping the longer strap will be a better fit for me. They have the measurements of the longer strap but no samples of it.
> 
> This way, I have secured mine with payment (they stamped the receipt FINAL SALE! eek) so I am sure to get one. I sure hope it comes with the orange bag since it is coming from a boutique outside of hermes or apple, but I think it will.
> 
> I am so excited! If anyone is in LA, don't even bother with the other stores. Just go to Maxfields! Oh and they have free valet parking out front. Sorry this ordering is not accessible to TPFers outside of LA, but happy shopping fellow Angelos!




Looks like I'll be heading to LA this weekend.  SCP is much more convenient, and I do adore going into an H store, but sounds like Maxfield doesn't lend itself to the Apple and H hype!

Did they have any of the watches in stock for immediate sale?


----------



## katstoy

CHANGE OF PLANS!  Hermes BH got in  shipment this afternoon and my watch is now reserved for me to pick up tomorrow!!!  Opting for the 38mm single tour in fauve and if they sell straps separately in the future will pick up a double tour or two!


----------



## sleepykitten

katstoy said:


> CHANGE OF PLANS!  Hermes BH got in  shipment this afternoon and my watch is now reserved for me to pick up tomorrow!!!  Opting for the 38mm single tour in fauve and if they sell straps separately in the future will pick up a double tour or two!



Woooot congrats! Do you know if they received any double tour?


----------



## sleepykitten

jeanhsiung said:


> It is RMB9,888





katherinedvm said:


> I think you have to go into the store, but the best part is it doesn't matter how many people, because you pay in full now so they guarantee you will get one. Go this weekend and you should be golden!



thank you


----------



## katstoy

sleepykitten said:


> Woooot congrats! Do you know if they received any double tour?



I didn't ask but when I go in tomorrow I will report back what they have.


----------



## katherinedvm

katstoy said:


> I didn't ask but when I go in tomorrow I will report back what they have.




I'm excited for you! Post pics when you get it


----------



## ModernDistrict

kayb said:


> I'm not sure if the bands will be sold separately. But here are some some more pics.  I'm on the second to last hole with the cuff on. With the single band I'm on the last hole and it's a little loose.  And the watch did come with the Hermes bag at the Apple Store.
> 
> View attachment 3156080
> View attachment 3156082
> View attachment 3156083
> View attachment 3156085
> View attachment 3156086



How did you manage to take off the cuff? At Zurich Hermes store they said its impossible to take it off from the strap..?


----------



## LionM

This is the one I got from the H store last week.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Love it!


----------



## xilej

ModernDistrict said:


> How did you manage to take off the cuff? At Zurich Hermes store they said its impossible to take it off from the strap..?



It's easier than it looks. You just have to gently push the strap end with the buckle, through the slot beside it, to the front first, and then guide the buckle through the second slot. The second slot is much easier as it is wider. If you do it carefully, you will not crease the leather.


----------



## kayb

ModernDistrict said:


> How did you manage to take off the cuff? At Zurich Hermes store they said its impossible to take it off from the strap..?



I was able get the buckle passed the slot with some stretching through the slot. I actually don't recommend taking the band out of the cuff. You risk stretching the slot or worse ripping the the leather. The width of the  buckle and strap connector are wider than the slot.  But with that said, I will mostly likely take the band out every now and then. I just like the option of a different look.


----------



## katstoy

sleepykitten said:


> Woooot congrats! Do you know if they received any double tour?



No double tour.  The SA stated that so far they've only received 3 double tours on the first day of the launch.  They have the single tour (no capucine) in both sizes and the cuff.  She said they have a wait list for the double tour of about 150 people.

All of the watches in each color are on display.  The capucine is more orange then red and the blue jean is just gorgeous.  Just for fun I attempted to try on a double tour - it did not even come close to fitting!!  I hope that they will eventually release just the straps in the future as I would buy each color and style!

Photos to come!


----------



## WilliamLion

Luvbolide said:


> I just saw the entire line in a lovely display case in the SF H boutique.  No one was looking at them, tho I understand that they have been selling well.  They looked nice - but I am more likely to just go with an H watch - old fashioned, I guess!
> 
> If you are in SF, definitely try the H boutique instead of Apple!



May I ask if there's any new shipment in SF store??


----------



## katstoy

Photos!

Packaging:  The orange H bag with the Apple logo in it.  When the SA went in the back to get the watch she brought out the bag as well.  A gentleman was also buying an Apple watch and his SA brought out the special bag, too.  When I bought my regular Apple watch at the Apple store a few months ago they had a special white glossy paper shopping bag that specifically said the watch.

Box:  Big, orange square box with lovely almost suede like interior.  The watch is presented in the round.   The box for the regular Apple watch is a long white one, the watch is presented laying flat.

And I have no idea why my photos are showing up sideways


----------



## katstoy

Deeper into the box:


----------



## katstoy

And the watch and card you get so you can purchase the Apple care.  (Just did that over the phone right now.)


----------



## romea.

in canada, the watch is only sold at 2 (in words: two) apple stores. both are located in toronto. seriously, apple? 

in any event: i got the double tour capucine and this is how it looks on me.

(i love the fact that the capucine picks up on the colour of the second.)

i am 171 cm, 60 kg and my wrist is 16 cm (+/-). to all the gals in the US: that translates into 5&#8217;6&#8221;, 132 pounds, 6.3" wrist.

first, i was wearing it in the 4th hole counting from the end of the strap. today, i used the 5th hole. it is snug but comfortable and i can slightly move the band - so i am not having any issues regarding the length of the strap.

while not everybody is familiar with the colour &#8220;capucine&#8221; (at least i wasn&#8217;t since i am not into Hs' handbags :giggles, i have photographed the watch with a few of my H scarves that sport the same colour (or are close to it) here.


----------



## Luvbolide

Honestly, I was in the store picking up something else and didn't even ask about the stock.  Was a bit surprised that no one was looking at them, but other counters were hopping!

Try giving them a call?  They often don't discuss stock over the phone but it may be worth a try...


----------



## averagejoe

romea. said:


> in canada, the watch is only sold at 2 (in words: two) apple stores. both are located in toronto. seriously, apple?
> 
> in any event: i got the double tour capucine and this is how it looks on me.
> 
> (i love the fact that the capucine picks up on the colour of the second.)
> 
> i am 171 cm, 60 kg and my wrist is 16 cm (+/-). to all the gals in the US: that translates into 56, 132 pounds, 6.3" wrist.
> 
> first, i was wearing it in the 4th hole counting from the end of the strap. today, i used the 5th hole. it is snug but comfortable and i can slightly move the band - so i am not having any issues regarding the length of the strap.
> 
> while not everybody is familiar with the colour capucine (at least i wasnt since i am not into Hs' handbags :giggles, i have photographed the watch with a few of my H scarves that sport the same colour (or are close to it) here.



May I please ask which two Apple stores in Toronto sell the watch? Is it Eaton Centre and Yorkdale?


----------



## romea.

averagejoe said:


> May I please ask which two Apple stores in Toronto sell the watch? Is it Eaton Centre and Yorkdale?



yes, exactly.
however, i might have picked up the last capucine and/or double tour but trust that new stock will come in.


----------



## averagejoe

romea. said:


> yes, exactly.
> however, i might have picked up the last capucine and/or double tour but trust that new stock will come in.



Thanks a million! At least I won't look in the wrong store when I want to see it in person.


----------



## romea.

averagejoe said:


> Thanks a million! At least I won't look in the wrong store when I want to see it in person.



you're very welcome! 
hint: it might make sense to call first. they will reserve a watch for a day.


----------



## janeeta

romea. said:


> in canada, the watch is only sold at 2 (in words: two) apple stores. both are located in toronto. seriously, apple?
> 
> in any event: i got the double tour capucine and this is how it looks on me.
> 
> (i love the fact that the capucine picks up on the colour of the second.)
> 
> i am 171 cm, 60 kg and my wrist is 16 cm (+/-). to all the gals in the US: that translates into 5&#8217;6&#8221;, 132 pounds, 6.3" wrist.
> 
> first, i was wearing it in the 4th hole counting from the end of the strap. today, i used the 5th hole. it is snug but comfortable and i can slightly move the band - so i am not having any issues regarding the length of the strap.
> 
> while not everybody is familiar with the colour &#8220;capucine&#8221; (at least i wasn&#8217;t since i am not into Hs' handbags :giggles, i have photographed the watch with a few of my H scarves that sport the same colour (or are close to it) here.


I'm so glad that you finally got the one you wanted and that it fits comfortably! The Capucine looks beautiful on you!  Congrats!!!


----------



## elva1989

WilliamLion said:


> May I ask if there's any new shipment in SF store??



I was in SF store yesterday, lots of interesting things but nothing "special" if you are looking for something specific.


----------



## sleepykitten

katstoy said:


> And the watch and card you get so you can purchase the Apple care.  (Just did that over the phone right now.)
> 
> View attachment 3158460
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158461



Thank you for the detailed update! And congratulations on the watch, it looks great on you


----------



## WilliamLion

elva1989 said:


> I was in SF store yesterday, lots of interesting things but nothing "special" if you are looking for something specific.



Thank you so much!! May wanna go and check if they have Togo Azap wallet in blue colors and also wanna see that apple watch counter



Luvbolide said:


> Honestly, I was in the store picking up something else and didn't even ask about the stock.  Was a bit surprised that no one was looking at them, but other counters were hopping!
> 
> Try giving them a call?  They often don't discuss stock over the phone but it may be worth a try...



My sales never gave me a call only except a croc CDC...maybe I was going there too frequently LOL. But maybe this weekend I should go and see her myself  But still, thank you!


----------



## Luvbolide

WilliamLion said:


> Thank you so much!! May wanna go and check if they have Togo Azap wallet in blue colors and also wanna see that apple watch counter
> 
> 
> 
> My sales never gave me a call only except a croc CDC...maybe I was going there too frequently LOL. But maybe this weekend I should go and see her myself  But still, thank you!






I'm sorry, I assumed you were asking about the Apple watches.  My experience was very different from Elva's - there were about 10 CDCs, including at least one exotic on the womens' side and three on the men's side.  A few new scarves, but some have been pulled for the NYC sale.  Lots of bags, but nothing I found appealing.  One bag style I have never seen but didn't get a chance to ask about.  Lots of enamel bracelets, including the one I had waiting from H.com which of course wasn't in the store.  Not so many clic clacs.  A bunch of the new hinged bangles.  They were still putting some stuff out when I was there as it was morning.

I have no idea what the stock of the Apple watches are - there is one of each in a nice big case right in the middle of the floor.

Definitely go in and see if anything appeals - I rarely find myself leaving empty handed, I must admit!!


----------



## Luvbolide

elva1989 said:


> I was in SF store yesterday, lots of interesting things but nothing "special" if you are looking for something specific.





Have to disagree - I guess "special" is in the eye of the beholder, no?!?


----------



## WilliamLion

Luvbolide said:


> I'm sorry, I assumed you were asking about the Apple watches.  My experience was very different from Elva's - there were about 10 CDCs, including at least one exotic on the womens' side and three on the men's side.  A few new scarves, but some have been pulled for the NYC sale.  Lots of bags, but nothing I found appealing.  One bag style I have never seen but didn't get a chance to ask about.  Lots of enamel bracelets, including the one I had waiting from H.com which of course wasn't in the store.  Not so many clic clacs.  A bunch of the new hinged bangles.  They were still putting some stuff out when I was there as it was morning.
> 
> I have no idea what the stock of the Apple watches are - there is one of each in a nice big case right in the middle of the floor.
> 
> Definitely go in and see if anything appeals - I rarely find myself leaving empty handed, I must admit!!



Sounds really appealing! Thank you for your info and I really appreciate that!


----------



## theITbag

It's really interesting that the Apple Store app no longer features the Hermes Apple Watch. I even tried to do a search for it in the App and nothing comes up.  It's still shows up on google search though.


----------



## romea.

janeetai said:


> I'm so glad that you finally got the one you wanted and that it fits comfortably! The Capucine looks beautiful on you!  Congrats!!!






thank you! i also like the fauve and find it very classic. (cant wait for hermès to release individual straps )

i noticed that my pictures make the apple watch look fairly huge - so for anybody interested, i have taken a picture of some of my contemporary watches in comparison:




the omega constellation is 38mm, the rolex pearlmaster is 34mm.

here are my two apple watches side by side and although they are the same size (38mm), i find the stainless steel case makes the watch appear slightly smaller:




here is another size comparison to the more ubiquitous swatch sistem51:


----------



## mrs.hu

Hi,
I haven't been able to see the watches IRL yet but was wondering if the double tour and single straps were interchangeable at all. There was some talk about the straps not being removable but some people were mentioning that they are hoping hermes will sell individual straps. So does that mean they are removable? I'm just a little confused and hope someone can help shine some light on the situation for me. Thank you!!!


----------



## debbah

katstoy said:


> Photos!
> 
> Packaging:  The orange H bag with the Apple logo in it.  When the SA went in the back to get the watch she brought out the bag as well.  A gentleman was also buying an Apple watch and his SA brought out the special bag, too.  When I bought my regular Apple watch at the Apple store a few months ago they had a special white glossy paper shopping bag that specifically said the watch.
> 
> Box:  Big, orange square box with lovely almost suede like interior.  The watch is presented in the round.   The box for the regular Apple watch is a long white one, the watch is presented laying flat.
> 
> And I have no idea why my photos are showing up sideways
> View attachment 3158420
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158421
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158422
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158423




Actually, it's only the aluminum Sport model that's sold in the flat box. The stainless Watch is sold in a square white box with insert not dissimilar to what you've shown with the orange H box. 

As an aside, I received my beautiful leather double tour band from Lucrin in Switzerland this week, as I already have a Watch and am too impatient to find out if they will ever sell the H double tour bands separately. Granted it's not H but it is handmade and I'm pleased with the quality.


----------



## katstoy

mrs.hu said:


> Hi,
> I haven't been able to see the watches IRL yet but was wondering if the double tour and single straps were interchangeable at all. There was some talk about the straps not being removable but some people were mentioning that they are hoping hermes will sell individual straps. So does that mean they are removable? I'm just a little confused and hope someone can help shine some light on the situation for me. Thank you!!!



Yes, the straps are removable and you can interchange so long as you have the same size strap (ie. either 38mm or 42 mm - so the double tour won't fit the 42mm size watch).  All Apple watches are set up that way.

There is a small "button" on each side of the back of the watch that you press and the band slides out.  Any Apple watch band will fit (again so long as the size of the band matches the size of the watch).  There are also bands made by other manufacturers that will fit the watch and there are adaptors (the metal part of the band) that you can buy to put pretty much any strap on the watch.


----------



## sleepykitten

katstoy said:


> Yes, the straps are removable and you can interchange so long as you have the same size strap (ie. either 38mm or 42 mm - so the double tour won't fit the 42mm size watch).  All Apple watches are set up that way.
> 
> There is a small "button" on each side of the back of the watch that you press and the band slides out.  Any Apple watch band will fit (again so long as the size of the band matches the size of the watch).  There are also bands made by other manufacturers that will fit the watch and there are adaptors (the metal part of the band) that you can buy to put pretty much any strap on the watch.
> 
> View attachment 3159308
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159310
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159311


Thanks for sharing! This is very helpful


----------



## mrs.hu

katstoy said:


> Yes, the straps are removable and you can interchange so long as you have the same size strap (ie. either 38mm or 42 mm - so the double tour won't fit the 42mm size watch).  All Apple watches are set up that way.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a small "button" on each side of the back of the watch that you press and the band slides out.  Any Apple watch band will fit (again so long as the size of the band matches the size of the watch).  There are also bands made by other manufacturers that will fit the watch and there are adaptors (the metal part of the band) that you can buy to put pretty much any strap on the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159310
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159311




Thank you!!! [emoji8][emoji8] this was so helpful and informative. Thanks again!!


----------



## romea.

debbah said:


> Actually, it's only the aluminum Sport model that's sold in the flat box. The stainless Watch is sold in a square white box with insert not dissimilar to what you've shown with the orange H box.
> 
> As an aside, I received my beautiful leather double tour band from Lucrin in Switzerland this week, as I already have a Watch and am too impatient to find out if they will ever sell the H double tour bands separately. Granted it's not H but it is handmade and I'm pleased with the quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159184
> View attachment 3159186




if it doesn't have to be a strap from hermès (or if you want to switch the looks of your existing hermès), some stores on etsy also offer alternatives. these bands are quite a bit more rugged but it's still nice craftsmanship, me thinks - plus, in most instances, you are supporting a 'local' store... 

here is what a search for apple watch "double strap" yields.

personally, i find this store quite intriguing...





... and i am liking the fact that the stitching can be individualized. :sunnies





(pictures are copied from the store.)


----------



## theITbag

Don't worry ladies.  This is a classic apple move.  They have a release date that is way too early (similar to the Apple Watch which was not available until one month after its release date), so I am sure in a few more weeks the supplies of Hermes Apple Watch will start arriving.  Typical Apple launch...they should just call these pre-launches in the future.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

romea. said:


> if it doesn't have to be a strap from hermès (or if you want to switch the looks of your existing hermès), some stores on etsy also offer alternatives. these bands are quite a bit more rugged but it's still nice craftsmanship, me thinks - plus, in most instances, you are supporting a 'local' store...
> 
> here is what a search for apple watch "double strap" yields.
> 
> personally, i find this store quite intriguing...
> 
> View attachment 3160046
> View attachment 3160054
> 
> 
> ... and i am liking the fact that the stitching can be individualized. :sunnies
> 
> View attachment 3160047
> View attachment 3160055
> 
> 
> (pictures are copied from the store.)



I like these better than the Hermes strap.  _LOVE_ the colored stitching!!  

(I have no affiliation with the shop.)


----------



## romea.

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I like these better than the Hermes strap.  _LOVE_ the colored stitching!!
> 
> (I have no affiliation with the shop.)




*grin*
in most instances, these etsy stores are also happy/willing to further customize your order. don't find the (leather)colour you like? want spikes added?  hubby's name stitched?  it might be worth to ask.

and, btw, i don't have any affiliation with the store either!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

romea. said:


> *grin*
> in most instances, these etsy stores are also happy/willing to further customize your order. don't find the (leather)colour you like? want spikes added?  hubby's name stitched?  it might be worth to ask.
> 
> and, btw, i don't have any affiliation with the store either!



I don't have an Apple watch, but if I did, I'd get this strap.


----------



## romea.

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I don't have an Apple watch, but if I did, I'd get this strap.



these straps can also (be made to) fit 'normal' watches.


----------



## theITbag

FYI...just at the Apple 5th Ave store...they have some single tour black available for those interested.  No double tour still.


----------



## Lovehermes89

Interested in getting on in my upcoming europe trip. Mind sharing the price for the single tour and double tour? And where can I get one of these watches in Paris? Thanks!!


----------



## atomic110

ouija board said:


> I must be losing my mind when I see the price tag and think, "That's really cheap for an Hermes watch!" I was avoiding getting an Apple Watch for the same reason as Hermes Nuttynut, but I might have to spring for one of these.



That's exactly what I said to SA when I heard the price.. guess we are too "use" to high price tag from H.. might not be a good sign... lol







Goldfox said:


> Ah. I've never wanted an Apple Watch. Until now. I really love Barenia.




1+






Camperdown9 said:


> I have bought a new iPhone every year. We have iPad's and MacBooks etc so I am a bit of an Apple fanboy.
> 
> I haven't bought an Apple Watch but thought about it a few times. I really like Hermés version so might just get one. Have to think a little longer.




same here... always a big fans on  their everlasting design and reliable product 






lipeach21 said:


> I tried the 2 sizes in double tour and single band today. I find the single band fits better on my small wrist. The double tour makes it look like there are too many leather and its just sitting over the watch.



I actually have an opposite experience.. the single band is still loose on my wrist although it is already the last hole. But the double tour fit better.. I guess it is because I can loop a bigger circle ? I was told that the watch is suppose to sit next to the strap, not over it. This help to stay in touch your skin for detecting  heart beat








jeanhsiung said:


> I have been following this thread and find it quite interesting.  I live in Shanghai and went to one of the Apple Stores on the second day of the launch.  The store had everything in stock.  Went home with nothing as the double tour really does not look too good on my small wrist.  (I wear XS regular Hermes leather bracelet). The Sales person even told me that they will probably not run out of stock on anything since they were not sold out on the first and second days.  A friend also had no problem getting her double tour in Hong Kong.  Do they purposely send all shipments to Asia as the prices are much cheaper in the US?



I doubt so because no more stock in my home country singapore since the first day launch...


----------



## atomic110

just to share my experience here...thanks 

the minute I landed home, first thing I do is heading down to one and only H store that sell apple watch in my country Singapore. as predicted, no stock available  anyway trying is allowed once I filled up the so-call appointment card. 

Love the Barenia strap but realised Blue jean double tour works better on my wrist. I was told by the SA that they are not allow to punch extra holes in the strap, as per company's policy. and the purchase of Apple watch will not be consider as "accumulated" purchase :weird:

anyway I've put up my order in waiting list and hopefully the stock is coming soon.


----------



## partialtopink

I must admit, I'm not a fan of the Apple watch, but I do think the Hermes version is nice. I like the face on the watch. I don't think I'll be purchasing one, as I recently purchased a rather expensive gold Rolex. I just can't get behind the whole Apple watch thing, and the fact that I can't get a drop of water on it.


----------



## katstoy

So has the hype died down at all?  Are you finding that the watch is in stock?

Hopefully they will soon be selling the bands separately!


----------



## xilej

I've made a reservation last weekend and was told 3 days later that my set has arrived.


----------



## katherinedvm

xilej said:


> I've made a reservation last weekend and was told 3 days later that my set has arrived.




Oh nice! Where and which band?


----------



## xilej

katherinedvm said:


> Oh nice! Where and which band?


Singapore. They must've gotten new stock of the Cuff (and a couple of Single Tour in Noir, I heard). Double Tour and popular Single Tour bands will take a while.


----------



## bedhead

For those who want only a strap, Hermes does sell watch straps separately for regular watches. You don't have to own one of their watches to buy them, but I was told that some of the SMs don't like that H straps are being worn on non-H watches! I am a watch collector as well as a handbag collector and have 4 H straps thus far.

Unfortunately they are not available online, so you have to get them in-store.


----------



## Love_Couture

bedhead said:


> For those who want only a strap, Hermes does sell watch straps separately for regular watches. You don't have to own one of their watches to buy them, but I was told that some of the SMs don't like that H straps are being worn on non-H watches! I am a watch collector as well as a handbag collector and have 4 H straps thus far.
> 
> Unfortunately they are not available online, so you have to get them in-store.



Good to know.  Do you know if I get the regular apple watch, can I just get the strap and put on to the Apple watch?  The reason is I don't like stainless steel on the Hermes Apple Watch, but I like the band.


----------



## bedhead

Love_Couture said:


> Good to know.  Do you know if I get the regular apple watch, can I just get the strap and put on to the Apple watch?  The reason is I don't like stainless steel on the Hermes Apple Watch, but I like the band.



My SA told me they are not selling the Apple Watch straps separately, but she thinks they might in the future. The Apple Watch has a proprietary strap attachment, which is why regular watch straps won't fit on it.


----------



## romea.

romea. said:


> if it doesn't have to be a strap from hermès (or if you want to switch the looks of your existing hermès), some stores on etsy also offer alternatives. these bands are quite a bit more rugged but it's still nice craftsmanship, me thinks - plus, in most instances, you are supporting a 'local' store...
> 
> here is what a search for apple watch "double strap" yields.
> 
> personally, i find this store quite intriguing...
> 
> View attachment 3160046
> View attachment 3160054
> 
> 
> ... and i am liking the fact that the stitching can be individualized. :sunnies
> 
> View attachment 3160047
> View attachment 3160055
> 
> 
> (pictures are copied from the store.)



i noticed today that the etsy store linked in my post does not exist any longer. however, i did find the website online. so for anyone interested, here is the updated info:
http://www.oleksynprannyk.com

p.s.: i still have no affiliation with the store...


----------



## romea.

Love_Couture said:


> Good to know.  Do you know if I get the regular apple watch, can I just get the strap and put on to the Apple watch?  The reason is I don't like stainless steel on the Hermes Apple Watch, but I like the band.



once the hermès bands are sold separately, you will certainly be able to put the strap on any apple watch (be that aluminum, stainless steel or gold). 
bands for the apple watch are usually sold with the connectors/adaptors, also called "lugs". if not, you can detach the lugs of the existing watch and open them by unscrewing the small screws in the back of the lug. that requires a special tool/screwdriver which shouldn't be hard to get.

google "apple watch lugs". then search images and you will see what i am talking about.


----------



## katstoy

Love_Couture said:


> Good to know.  Do you know if I get the regular apple watch, can I just get the strap and put on to the Apple watch?  The reason is I don't like stainless steel on the Hermes Apple Watch, but I like the band.



There are various brands of the apple watch band ends for sale on amazon.  All you need to do is add the strap.  There appears to be several different manufacturers each with different methods of attaching the watch strap.


----------



## dorres

Can someone help me find out how much the hermes apple watch are in Japan and any update on availability? 

Thank you!


----------



## katherinedvm

I just got a call from Maxfield LA and they have my double tour with the long strap in stock! I pick it up this weekend! Pictures to come


----------



## ssangit

katherinedvm said:


> I just got a call from Maxfield LA and they have my double tour with the long strap in stock! I pick it up this weekend! Pictures to come




Can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## JadeFor3st

My hubby owned an Apple Watch and have been asking me to get one for the longest time. I had no interest in getting one until I learned of the collaboration between Apple and Hermes. I had my doubt on how much I would really like it, but since Hubby convinced me on getting a pair so we could match, I called my store and had my name down for a 42mm Single Tour and a 38mm Double Tour. I picked them up last weekend and have been playing around with mine for a week. I'm loving the watch!! The Hermes look makes it more special, but the watch itself is actually quite useful.


----------



## JadeFor3st

It comes with its own Hermes watch bag and Hermes watch ribbon.


----------



## JadeFor3st

I have a very small wrist, but it fits quite nicely. 
I also ordered a white Apple Watch band so I could use the watch while at the gym. The watch has a workout app that can track my exercise activities. I also like it that with the changes in the strap, it offers a very different look.


----------



## ssangit

Purdue1988 said:


> View attachment 3175644
> 
> View attachment 3175645
> 
> 
> I have a very small wrist, but it fits quite nicely.
> I also ordered a white Apple Watch band so I could use the watch while at the gym. The watch has a workout app that can track my exercise activities. I also like it that with the changes in the strap, it offers a very different look.




Congrats!!!  Both straps are really beautiful!   Hope the stores start to have more inventory soon...


----------



## miumiuaddict27

xilej said:


> Singapore. They must've gotten new stock of the Cuff (and a couple of Single Tour in Noir, I heard). Double Tour and popular Single Tour bands will take a while.




How much is it in SG?


----------



## antarctica

Hey Guys,

I have a question about traveling with the apple watch! If you were to go to a foreign country, and you have no phone service, but you leave your phone connected to the wifi at the hotel/resort/apartment and go out and about with the watch, would you be getting the notifications on your watch? That would be brilliant.


----------



## RyukkuX

antarctica said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have a question about traveling with the apple watch! If you were to go to a foreign country, and you have no phone service, but you leave your phone connected to the wifi at the hotel/resort/apartment and go out and about with the watch, would you be getting the notifications on your watch? That would be brilliant.




The range of Bluetooth connection is way too short for that. I can barely go from bedroom to living room without losing connection.


----------



## JadeFor3st

antarctica said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have a question about traveling with the apple watch! If you were to go to a foreign country, and you have no phone service, but you leave your phone connected to the wifi at the hotel/resort/apartment and go out and about with the watch, would you be getting the notifications on your watch? That would be brilliant.



The two devices has to be on the same wifi. But wouldn't it be great if that was possible. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## JadeFor3st

ssangit said:


> Congrats!!!  Both straps are really beautiful!   Hope the stores start to have more inventory soon...



Thank you! It seems inventory for the Double Tour is still limited, but Single Tour was available when we were there.


----------



## katherinedvm

ssangit said:


> Can't wait to see it!!!




False alarm! It wasn't the longer strap so I'm on the list for when those do come out...patience is a virtue, right? [emoji6]


----------



## theITbag

Purdue1988 said:


> The two devices has to be on the same wifi. But wouldn't it be great if that was possible. [emoji5]&#65039;




They both have to be on the same wifi always?  What about Bluetooth?  Or same service network?


----------



## romea.

Purdue1988 said:


> The two devices has to be on the same wifi. But wouldn't it be great if that was possible. &#9786;&#65039;



the watch is a bluetooth device. it does not connect to wifi - it connects/pairs to the phone. so when the phone is out of reach, the bluetooth connection will get lost. however, everything is uploaded and stored when your phone is connected and that information can then be retrieved even without the phone around and/or connected. 

also, you are able to upload 1 GB of music (which are quite a few songs) as well as a number of pictures onto the watch itself. (to listen to the music, you need wireless headphones [bluetooth] to pair with the watch.) 

so in short: the update of notifications will only work with the phone in some proximity and while the phone is connected to the internet. however, recent uploads of notifications, calendar, weather app and other data/apps including emails, news etc. are stored and can be retrieved without wifi connection. all data will be updated again once the phone is on wifi (be that in the hotel or a café... ).

(update: i just learned that it does connect to wifi - although in a very limited way - for now. )


----------



## romea.

theITbag said:


> They both have to be on the same wifi always?  What about Bluetooth?  Or same service network?



see my post above.
hope this helps.


----------



## theITbag

romea. said:


> see my post above.
> 
> hope this helps.




Phew!  Thanks.


----------



## antarctica

Purdue1988 said:


> The two devices has to be on the same wifi. But wouldn't it be great if that was possible. &#9786;&#65039;



Duh. How could I not think of that?


----------



## antarctica

romea. said:


> the watch is a bluetooth device. it does not connect to wifi - it connects/pairs to the phone. so when the phone is out of reach, the bluetooth connection will get lost. however, everything is uploaded and stored when your phone is connected and that information can then be retrieved even without the phone around and/or connected.
> 
> also, you are able to upload 1 GB of music (which are quite a few songs) as well as a number of pictures onto the watch itself. (to listen to the music, you need wireless headphones [bluetooth] to pair with the watch.)
> 
> so in short: the update of notifications will only work with the phone in some proximity and while the phone is connected to the internet. however, recent uploads of notifications, calendar, weather app and other data/apps including emails, news etc. are stored and can be retrieved without wifi connection. all data will be updated again once the phone is on wifi (be that in the hotel or a café... ).



I was actually doing research about this last night and found that the watch does indeed connect to wifi but you will only get push data from the iphone if they are both under the same wifi network. In a way, it connects to wifi when it's close to the phone and the phone is on wifi.


----------



## romea.

antarctica said:


> I was actually doing research about this last night and found that the watch does indeed connect to wifi but you will only get push data from the iphone if they are both under the same wifi network. In a way, it connects to wifi when it's close to the phone and the phone is on wifi.



you prompted me to look into this and you are right. the watch is more capable than i thought. nice!
i am assuming that a future version will be more independent and able to switch/make connections on its own.

for now, apple support has this to say: https://support.apple.com/en-ca/HT204562


----------



## antarctica

romea. said:


> you prompted me to look into this and you are right. the watch is more capable than i thought. nice!
> i am assuming that a future version will be more independent and able to switch/make connections on its own.
> 
> for now, apple support has this to say: https://support.apple.com/en-ca/HT204562



I know! It would make it a no brainer for me to go and buy it. I guess I am struggling with the fact that I would be spending $1100+ for a piece of technology that might not last over 2 years.


----------



## romea.

antarctica said:


> I know! It would make it a no brainer for me to go and buy it. I guess I am struggling with the fact that I would be spending $1100+ for a piece of technology that might not last over 2 years.



with $1100+ i guess you are referring to the price of the hermès edition. it might ease your pain to see it as a two part investment: into the watch AND the band, into apple AND hermès. 
so once the watch becomes obsolete, the band can be taken off and attached to the new model and for a year of joy, you 'only' lost half of the initial investment.

romea, enabler


----------



## antarctica

romea. said:


> with $1100+ i guess you are referring to the price of the hermès edition. it might ease your pain to see it as a two part investment: into the watch AND the band, into apple AND hermès.
> so once the watch becomes obsolete, the band can be taken off and attached to the new model and for a year of joy, you 'only' lost half of the initial investment.
> 
> romea, enabler



haha, you are very good at it.

My only concern is that Apple will change the way the bands/system works and that the band will no longer fit the newer watches.


----------



## romea.

antarctica said:


> haha, you are very good at it.
> 
> My only concern is that Apple will change the way the bands/system works and that the band will no longer fit the newer watches.



that's unlikely. not only would every apple-watch-user be upset and probably quite vocal about it, it is also not really what happened in the past.

the connections will, at some point, change and the old adaptors won't fit any longer as everything becomes thinner and lighter (and maybe even flexible in the not too distant future) but i don't see that happen within the next 2 maybe 3 years. 
and, quite honestly, depending on the amount of wear: after 3 years, a watch band can look past its prime (i think - but then again, i never had any leather item made by hermès [my double tour band is a first]).


----------



## antarctica

romea. said:


> that's unlikely. not only would every apple-watch-user be upset and probably quite vocal about it, it is also not really what happened in the past.
> 
> the connections will, at some point, change and the old adaptors won't fit an longer as everything becomes thinner and lighter (and maybe even flexible in the not too distant future) but i don't see that happen within the next 2 maybe 3 years.
> and, quite honestly, depending on the amount of wear: after 3 years, a watch band can look past its prime (i think - but then again, i never had any leather item made by hermès [my double tour band is a first]).



That's very true.

I just had to replace my leather band on my montblanc watch after about 4-5 years. And that is fancy watch that I don't wear eveyrday. The apple watch is something I'd like to wear non-stop. 

STOP ENABLING ME.


----------



## atomic110

romea. said:


> with $1100+ i guess you are referring to the price of the hermès edition. it might ease your pain to see it as a two part investment: into the watch AND the band, into apple AND hermès.
> so once the watch becomes obsolete, the band can be taken off and attached to the new model and for a year of joy, you 'only' lost half of the initial investment.
> 
> romea, enabler



That's a very convincing sales pitch &#128521;


----------



## antarctica

Another silly question for those who have purchased the single tour:

Does it come with 2 bands S/M &M/L like the regular ones do?


----------



## romea.

atomic110 said:


> That's a very convincing sales pitch &#128521;




first and foremost, i had to convince myself...


----------



## romea.

antarctica said:


> Another silly question for those who have purchased the single tour:
> 
> Does it come with 2 bands S/M &M/L like the regular ones do?



nope. i doubt there even is a size-option at this point.


----------



## katstoy

antarctica said:


> Another silly question for those who have purchased the single tour:
> 
> Does it come with 2 bands S/M &M/L like the regular ones do?



No, and the H bands run small.   My wrist is 7" around.  I can use the last hole on the S/M apple watch sport band.  I bought the H single tour 38 and am on the last hole!  I think the band on the single tour 42 may be longer.  The double tour band did not even come close to fitting!  The end of the strap was about .5 inch from the buckle!


----------



## antarctica

katstoy said:


> No, and the H bands run small.   My wrist is 7" around.  I can use the last hole on the S/M apple watch sport band.  I bought the H single tour 38 and am on the last hole!  I think the band on the single tour 42 may be longer.  The double tour band did not even come close to fitting!  The end of the strap was about .5 inch from the buckle!



Oh wow!

I read there were several complaints about this and that Hermes was going to modify them and make them longer. How long ago did you purchase?


----------



## katstoy

antarctica said:


> Oh wow!
> 
> I read there were several complaints about this and that Hermes was going to modify them and make them longer. How long ago did you purchase?


I bought it the second week the watch was out, October 15th to be exact.


----------



## ssangit

Is it odd that we are about a month out of initial launch and still struggling with inventory? Any ideas as to why??


----------



## gagabag

ssangit said:


> Is it odd that we are about a month out of initial launch and still struggling with inventory? Any ideas as to why??




I reckon it's a marketing strategy - less supply, more coveted


----------



## katstoy

ssangit said:


> Is it odd that we are about a month out of initial launch and still struggling with inventory? Any ideas as to why??



It's Apple and Hermes - two of the companies that are most proficient at creating hype and controlling supply!  Dangerous combo - but the watch is truly awesome!  When the regular Apple watch first came out in the spring and if you wanted to buy it in a store you first had to make an appointment to do so.  Now you can just walk in and buy.  I think eventually that will happen with the H version as well.


----------



## katstoy

Got tired of waiting to see when H and A will be releasing just the H watch bands, so I bought one from Lucrin that will do in the interim!!  Gives me more options that just my fauve single tour strap.  I may just buy another in orange!


----------



## antarctica

katstoy said:


> Got tired of waiting to see when H and A will be releasing just the H watch bands, so I bought one from Lucrin that will do in the interim!!  Gives me more options that just my fauve single tour strap.  I may just buy another in orange!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177637




How did you get the H watch face without buying the H watch?!


----------



## katstoy

antarctica said:


> How did you get the H watch face without buying the H watch?!



I did buy the H watch, a 38 mm single tour in fauve.  I then bought an after market strap from Lucrin to change it up every so often. I'm hoping that at some point in the future H and A will sell the Hermes straps separately.


----------



## antarctica

katstoy said:


> I did buy the H watch, a 38 mm single tour in fauve.  I then bought an after market strap from Lucrin to change it up every so often. I'm hoping that at some point in the future H and A will sell the Hermes straps separately.



Gotcha


----------



## romea.

i also wanted to change bands and not be 'married' to my capucine but i didn't care much for the lucrin bands and decided to give ebay a try.
they arrived yesterday and i am pleasantly surprised:













(huh?!? i did not insert the e.b.a.y link above! unfortunately, i can not remove it either...)


----------



## theITbag

Woohoo!!!  Just got this!!!  This is how I stack!!!  So happy.


----------



## Chanchan

theITbag said:


> Woohoo!!!  Just got this!!!  This is how I stack!!!  So happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178509



This is so fabulous!!  Now if only I can get my hands on one........


----------



## romea.

here is a direct comparison between the e.b.a.y band and my double tour capucine:




you can see the difference in length (15 mm longer) and that it does not taper down. therefore the brown band appears more rugged (which i don't mind in this colour - and i am wondering if such a band might be a good choice for people with larger wrists).
also, it does not have a reinforcement in the middle which i don't feel it would need as the leather is thicker. btw: the stitching is amazingly accurate - which really surprised me.

please note: my earlier pictures (two posts up) are a bit misleading in that the close-ups have a slight fisheye effect, making the bands/watch look larger on my wrist than they actually are. although they are longer and have more give, they are not humongous in mho. 

if anyone wants to got the e.b.a.y-route: i took my time comparing seller's feedbacks and pictures. for the obvious reasons, did not care for pictures copied from promotional material but searched for sellers showing the actual bands they are selling.


----------



## LeMonde

romea. said:


> thank you! i also like the fauve and find it very classic. (cant wait for hermès to release individual straps )
> 
> i noticed that my pictures make the apple watch look fairly huge - so for anybody interested, i have taken a picture of some of my contemporary watches in comparison:
> 
> View attachment 3159125
> 
> 
> the omega constellation is 38mm, the rolex pearlmaster is 34mm.
> 
> here are my two apple watches side by side and although they are the same size (38mm), i find the stainless steel case makes the watch appear slightly smaller:
> 
> View attachment 3159126
> 
> 
> here is another size comparison to the more ubiquitous swatch sistem51:
> 
> View attachment 3159127



This is very helpful! Thank you romea! Still debating... one moment I think I really want it, the next I don't LOL I do like it a lot, I just don't know if I'm ready to have it on my wrist. 

And thank you all for all the info and observations. Much appreciated!


----------



## COMME_DES_MASON

Absolutely love everyone's so far. Thinking about if I really NEED one myself. I love the design so much, but I just wonder if I would use that small screen that much... hmmm


----------



## theITbag

Playing around with my H Apple watch in bed on a wonderful Sat morning.


----------



## romea.

LeMonde said:


> This is very helpful! Thank you romea! Still debating... one moment I think I really want it, the next I don't LOL I do like it a lot, I just don't know if I'm ready to have it on my wrist.
> 
> And thank you all for all the info and observations. Much appreciated!



thank you!


----------



## theITbag

Changed the band to navy rubber so that I can exercise with it.  This is the greatest watch ever.


----------



## Blanterns

Just got my cuff and it's still in the box! How do you like it so far? I'm deciding whether to sell it or not.


----------



## theITbag

Blanterns said:


> Just got my cuff and it's still in the box! How do you like it so far? I'm deciding whether to sell it or not.




Love it.  Buy extra plastic bands so that you can change them out for exercising and don't ruin your h band.


----------



## merrydish

That's a great idea when using the watch while exercising. That way you don't ruin the pricey Hermes band. When I get my watch that's exactly what I'm going to do. So appreciate the excellent tip!!!


----------



## theITbag

merrydish said:


> That's a great idea when using the watch while exercising. That way you don't ruin the pricey Hermes band. When I get my watch that's exactly what I'm going to do. So appreciate the excellent tip!!!




It's great!  The sports band is awesome too and seems like many different watches.


----------



## ssangit

theITbag said:


> It's great!  The sports band is awesome too and seems like many different watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182049


I love that you can switch out the bands on this!  Thanks for posting the lovely pics...I sure do hope they restock soon...


----------



## aquafina

I may consider getting an H Apple Watch based on the photos on this thread .


----------



## romea.

theITbag said:


> Love it.  Buy extra plastic bands so that you can change them out for exercising and don't ruin your h band.



can you use just the band that holds the watch by itself so that you basically have a single tour as well?


----------



## theITbag

romea. said:


> can you use just the band that holds the watch by itself so that you basically have a single tour as well?




Not sure what that means.  I got the 38 mm double tour watch. So any 38 mm bands can be used.  I'm pretty certain that Hermes/Apple will release in the future the H bands as to be sold separately.  They marked up the price quite a bit when they merged the two brands. A double tour H band at Hermes cost about $400. The Apple sports watch cost $400.   They are charging $1250 for the Hermes Apple double tour and $1100 for single tour, so they are making a profit. 

Of course, Ebayers reselling these watches for $2K and above are also making a profit.   Guess everyone is making money from us H lovers.


----------



## romea.

theITbag said:


> Not sure what that means.  I got the 38 mm double tour watch. So any 38 mm bands can be used.  I'm pretty certain that Hermes/Apple will release in the future the H bands as to be sold separately.  They marked up the price quite a bit when they merged the two brands. A double tour H band at Hermes cost about $400. The Apple sports watch cost $400.   They are charging $1250 for the Hermes Apple double tour and $1100 for single tour, so they are making a profit.
> 
> Of course, Ebayers reselling these watches for $2K and above are also making a profit.   Guess everyone is making money from us H lovers.




so sorry for the confusion!
i was reading your response to blanterns and was assuming that you, too, have a cuff... so i was wondering if - on the cuff - the band that attaches to the watch can be wiggled off the cuff (obviously without forcing it too much).

however, your price comparison is very interesting! as for the watch that hermès is using for its band, that is not the aluminum version ("sport" & starting at $349 USD) but the stainless steel one (named "watch" - starting at $549 USD).
(... not that this takes away much from the profit margin for everybody... )


----------



## theITbag

romea. said:


> so sorry for the confusion!
> 
> i was reading your response to blanterns and was assuming that you, too, have a cuff... so i was wondering if - on the cuff - the band that attaches to the watch can be wiggled off the cuff (obviously without forcing it too much).
> 
> 
> 
> however, your price comparison is very interesting! as for the watch that hermès is using for its band, that is not the aluminum version ("sport" & starting at $349 USD) but the stainless steel one (named "watch" - starting at $549 USD).
> 
> (... not that this takes away much from the profit margin for everybody... )




Yes you can change the bands on the cuff.  The cuff is 42 mm so you have to buy other 42 mm bands.   In the back of the watch there are two linear buttons on each side.  Press it down and slide the band out and slide in the other band.  Very easy to do.


----------



## romea.

theITbag said:


> Yes you can change the bands on the cuff.  The cuff is 42 mm so you have to buy other 42 mm bands.   In the back of the watch there are two linear buttons on each side.  Press it down and slide the band out and slide in the other band.  Very easy to do.



right... i forgot that the original hermès cuff only comes in 42 mm...
as for the switching of bands altogether: apple makes that very easy. they certainly have figured out how to get people to buy into their accessories...


----------



## Blanterns

Finally, I decided to keep my cuff! Wearing it to college for the first time


----------



## theITbag

Blanterns said:


> Finally, I decided to keep my cuff! Wearing it to college for the first time




Gorgeous!  I get so many compliments on my double tour.  You'll surely get many on your cuff.  Looks amazing.


----------



## sleepykitten

Blanterns said:


> Finally, I decided to keep my cuff! Wearing it to college for the first time


Looks amazing! congrats!


----------



## hownice2bhappy

Hi there, I'm a newbie here, love this forum instantly


----------



## atomic110

hownice2bhappy said:


> Hi there, I'm a newbie here, love this forum instantly



Welcome~ 
It's quite addictive though... be prepare


----------



## hktaitai

Blanterns said:


> Finally, I decided to keep my cuff! Wearing it to college for the first time



It looks amazing on you! Congrats!!

If you don't mind, may I ask your wrist size? Mine is 5.5 inches - I'm very tempted to get the cuff but am not sure if it fits... Many thanks in advance.


----------



## misshufflepuff

antarctica said:


> Oh wow!
> 
> I read there were several complaints about this and that Hermes was going to modify them and make them longer. How long ago did you purchase?



I'm glad this didn't happen! I have tiny wrists and have a single tour I wear on the tightest hole and it stretched after some wear and now slides a good bit down my arm. I wish it were smaller!


----------



## chloe-babe

Has anybody heard any updates as to when the straps on their own might be released?

Cant wait to change mine over to a different strap


----------



## Redenkeew

romea. said:


> right... i forgot that the original hermès cuff only comes in 42 mm...
> as for the switching of bands altogether: apple makes that very easy. they certainly have figured out how to get people to buy into their accessories...



I don't think she get what you mean lol. I'm very curious about that as well. I mean it'd be sweet if by buying the cuff you get both the cuff and the single tour.


----------



## romea.

Redenkeew said:


> I don't think she get what you mean lol. I'm very curious about that as well. I mean it'd be sweet if by buying the cuff you get both the cuff and the single tour.





yap, i got the idea that i was still not quite getting my point across&#8230; 

on the other hand, i mentioned several times that there are alternatives available on e.b.a.y  (as well as more artistic versions on etsy) that are not just copies but actually fill a void - e.g. cuffs in various colours AND for the 38mm model. 
i read somewhere that the cuff does not look nice on the smaller watch but i humbly disagree. i bought a blue cuff for my 38mmm hermès watch and am liking it - something i can not say for the original version. when looking at pictures of the hermès cuff on a slender woman's wrist, the whole thing looks completely out proportion to me. 

and, as for the question if my e.b.a.y  cuff can be transformed into a single tour: yes, it can.


----------



## ssangit

Anyone know if inventory levels have increased on the watches?


----------



## castiel

Ugly design, totally waste of $$ from my view


----------



## mrs.hu

I got a double tour Apple Watch and have been wearing it for a couple of weeks. I find it fabulous and love it! ...I feel bad because now I don't want to wear any of my other watches. [emoji38]


----------



## my peko

Rumors are the next generation of Apple Watch will have a round face, wonder if the existing straps fit.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

.


----------



## gagabag

The speculation for the next gen coming out soon is the only thing that stops me from getting one now. I hate apple for doing this to my sanity! Lol!


----------



## Uula

gagabag said:


> The speculation for the next gen coming out soon is the only thing that stops me from getting one now. I hate apple for doing this to my sanity! Lol!



Same here, I would love the cuff in gold leather, but I don't want to end up with an obsolete £1500 watch in a few months time.


----------



## romea.

will this collaboration continue? i haven't seen any news with regards to that - so a "next gen" apple watch *with* an hermès band (and watch-face) may or may not happen.


----------



## HermesAmasser

Awaiting for news on this too! Latest ive read is that they will be available for online purchase next week...


----------



## LittleMsMelody

Most of todays reports are saying the the Hermes version hits the Apple online store tomorrow and that the Apple Watch 2 release may have been pushed back to September (rather than March). So I dont think our first gen watches will be obsolete quite yet. Ive seen the photos of the round faced watch on the internet but all speculation is pointing toward no change in case design or band compatibility. One rumor is that it may have GPS which would be amazing! I bought the sport version during the pre-sale and I like it but would love the convenience of not needing to be within 20 feet of my phone for it to fully function. So, do I buy the H version online tomorrow or not? Ugh!!!! Decisions, decisions...


----------



## gagabag

LittleMsMelody said:


> Most of todays reports are saying the the Hermes version hits the Apple online store tomorrow and that the Apple Watch 2 release may have been pushed back to September (rather than March). So I dont think our first gen watches will be obsolete quite yet. Ive seen the photos of the round faced watch on the internet but all speculation is pointing toward no change in case design or band compatibility. One rumor is that it may have GPS which would be amazing! I bought the sport version during the pre-sale and I like it but would love the convenience of not needing to be within 20 feet of my phone for it to fully function. So, do I buy the H version online tomorrow or not? Ugh!!!! Decisions, decisions...




I'm thinking the same thing! The thing is all of these are just that - speculations and we'll never know the real deal until they make their announcements. Oh this is killing me lol!


----------



## LittleMsMelody

I think Im going to do it. One of my friends randomly asked about my sport version earlier because she was thinking about buying one. So I think shes just going to buy mine. Its a sign! Now, what color double tour to get


----------



## gagabag

LittleMsMelody said:


> I think Im going to do it. One of my friends randomly asked about my sport version earlier because she was thinking about buying one. So I think shes just going to buy mine. Its a sign! Now, what color double tour to get




Yay! Definitely a sign! I'm happy for you! Post her here when you get her


----------



## romea.

LittleMsMelody said:


> Most of todays reports are saying the the Hermes version hits the Apple online store tomorrow and that the Apple Watch 2 release may have been pushed back to September (rather than March). So I dont think our first gen watches will be obsolete quite yet. Ive seen the photos of the round faced watch on the internet but all speculation is pointing toward no change in case design or band compatibility. One rumor is that it may have GPS which would be amazing! I bought the sport version during the pre-sale and I like it but would love the convenience of not needing to be within 20 feet of my phone for it to fully function. So, do I buy the H version online tomorrow or not? Ugh!!!! Decisions, decisions...





hm... either cupertino is still asleep - - - or the online release has been delayed - - - or...
everything is open for speculations again.


----------



## LittleMsMelody

I know! No one ever gave a sale time. I'm sure they did this on purpose to keep us guessing. I guess we'll have to wait and see. Does anyone know if an H store that isn't on the original list of stores carrying them can order one for me?


----------



## LittleMsMelody

Just ordered the fauve double tour! Theyre available on H.com now. http://usa.hermes.com/watches/apple-watch-hermes.html


----------



## romea.

LittleMsMelody said:


> Just ordered the fauve double tour! Theyre available on H.com now. http://usa.hermes.com/watches/apple-watch-hermes.html





of course! it's on hermes.com, not apple.com... what was i thinking!! :lolots:


----------



## LittleMsMelody

romea. said:


> of course! it's on hermes.com, not apple.com... what was i thinking!! :lolots:


I was stalking both sites all morning! The fauve double tour sold out in about 15 minutes. I was holding my breath that my order went through. It says the payment is still processing but they did assign a tracking number so I think I got it.  My husband thinks theyre trying to see how many sell on hermes.com before they release them on apple.com. Maybe thats why no sale times were released.


----------



## LittleMsMelody

They&#8217;re giving length options for the double tour on apple&#8217;s site. That&#8217;s interesting! Good news for people with larger wrists. http://www.apple.com/shop/buy-watch/apple-watch-hermes


----------



## lvusr1

I just ordered my Double Tour in Fauve from the apple website! So excited to receive it !


----------



## meridian

I just ordered on Apple.com as well. Fauve double tour!  So excited!!


----------



## katherinedvm

LittleMsMelody said:


> Theyre giving length options for the double tour on apples site. Thats interesting! Good news for people with larger wrists. http://www.apple.com/shop/buy-watch/apple-watch-hermes




Oh that's awesome! Yea the long straps are available finally!


----------



## gagabag

Ooh I don't know what size to buy! For those of you who have love bracelet size 17, which size is better: S/M or L?


----------



## theITbag

gagabag said:


> Ooh I don't know what size to buy! For those of you who have love bracelet size 17, which size is better: S/M or L?




I wear a love 16 and have the H Apple small/med band with 3 holes left.


----------



## mrs.hu

theITbag said:


> I wear a love 16 and have the H Apple small/med band with 3 holes left.




Ditto here.  I am a size 16 for the love bracelets and the original double tour strap that came with my Apple Watch fits great with 3-4 holes left also. I assume the straps that came with the initial apple watches were S/M?


----------



## gagabag

theITbag said:


> I wear a love 16 and have the H Apple small/med band with 3 holes left.




Thank u! How many holes all up are there?


----------



## kcavatu

Thanks for the heads up. I got a fauve double tour too from Apple.com as well


----------



## theITbag

gagabag said:


> Thank u! How many holes all up are there?




9 holes total.


----------



## gagabag

theITbag said:


> 9 holes total.




Many thanks! Ordering takes 1-3 weeks. Why sooo looong! Lol!


----------



## theITbag

gagabag said:


> Many thanks! Ordering takes 1-3 weeks. Why sooo looong! Lol!




It's worth the wait.  Your Rolexes and other watches will feel abandoned.  You should consider buying a couple of sports band for when working out.  I got the navy and white ones.


----------



## kcavatu

On apple.com, I was told that the watch would be delivered to my home this Thursday


----------



## LittleMsMelody

So exciting! I can&#8217;t wait to see photos of everyone&#8217;s new watches in action. It looks like we&#8217;ll all be matching. 

TheITbag, you&#8217;re so right. I sold my sport version today and dug the Rolex back out. I hadn&#8217;t even realized that I was barely wearing it anymore. I know it&#8217;s going to be even worse when my H version arrives next week and it goes back in the drawer!

Kcavatu, did you order SM/MD? I noticed that they did say were shipping immediately and the LG straps said 1-3 weeks. My order from hermes.com says it&#8217;ll be delivered Wednesday, probably because they went on sale and got packed up earlier in the day.


----------



## katherinedvm

For those who ordered from online, can you tell us if it comes with the orange Hermes apple bag and packaging box?


----------



## gagabag

theITbag said:


> It's worth the wait.  Your Rolexes and other watches will feel abandoned.  You should consider buying a couple of sports band for when working out.  I got the navy and white ones.




Hehehe that's a very good point. I'll keep wearing them then until the AW arrives


----------



## kcavatu

LittleMsMelody said:


> So exciting! I can&#8217;t wait to see photos of everyone&#8217;s new watches in action. It looks like we&#8217;ll all be matching.
> 
> TheITbag, you&#8217;re so right. I sold my sport version today and dug the Rolex back out. I hadn&#8217;t even realized that I was barely wearing it anymore. I know it&#8217;s going to be even worse when my H version arrives next week and it goes back in the drawer!
> 
> Kcavatu, did you order SM/MD? I noticed that they did say were shipping immediately and the LG straps said 1-3 weeks. My order from hermes.com says it&#8217;ll be delivered Wednesday, probably because they went on sale and got packed up earlier in the day.


I did order the SM/MED; and that is probably why it's shipping earlier


----------



## MahoganyQT

I can't wait to see everyone's watches.


----------



## Rocket_girl

gagabag said:


> The speculation for the next gen coming out soon is the only thing that stops me from getting one now. I hate apple for doing this to my sanity! Lol!


^^^ This. Waiting eagerly for when next model comes out. Bought original 42mm stainless JUST before Hermes version was announced.

So happy to see that these are now available online!


----------



## BalLVLover

katherinedvm said:


> For those who ordered from online, can you tell us if it comes with the orange Hermes apple bag and packaging box?




I got mine from H.com today and it came with the watch box and ribbon but not the bag.


----------



## BalLVLover

chloe-babe said:


> Has anybody heard any updates as to when the straps on their own might be released?
> 
> Cant wait to change mine over to a different strap




I'd like to know this too, I'd like to get a single tour band in black. I bought the double your in etain.


----------



## Camswife

. Here's my double tour etain. Love it


----------



## meridian

Camswife said:


> View attachment 3253551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Here's my double tour etain. Love it



Love!!  Can't wait to receive mine!!


----------



## LittleMsMelody

It looks great on you, Camswife! It's really nice with your skin tone. I sure hope they sell the bands separately at some point. The etain is killer. I couldn't decide between etain and fauve so I let the hubby decide and he chose fauve.


----------



## gagabag

Camswife said:


> View attachment 3253551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Here's my double tour etain. Love it




Looks fab! Enjoy! 
What size wrist are you? I'm 15cm and I'm worried that s/m might be short and large too big...


----------



## MahoganyQT

Camswife said:


> View attachment 3253551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Here's my double tour etain. Love it




Very nice


----------



## LittleMsMelody

Look what FedEx just brought! No orange bag but I wasn't expecting one. 



The SM/MD strap is definitely small. Maybe it'll loosen up with wear but I'm wearing it on the second to last hole and my wrist measures exactly 6" or 15.5cm.


----------



## MSO13

LittleMsMelody said:


> Look what FedEx just brought! No orange bag but I wasn't expecting one.
> View attachment 3254103
> 
> 
> The SM/MD strap is definitely small. Maybe it'll loosen up with wear but I'm wearing it on the second to last hole and my wrist measures exactly 6" or 15.5cm.
> View attachment 3254104



Yes, it's small on me too which surprises me because I wear a small in other H double tours and the second to smallest hole on a CDC. Looks great on you! Did you happen to read that info about tattoos affecting the heart rate monitor? It wasn't affecting every person with tattoos so I'm curious how you find it after some use.


----------



## LittleMsMelody

MrsOwen3 said:


> Yes, it's small on me too which surprises me because I wear a small in other H double tours and the second to smallest hole on a CDC. Looks great on you! Did you happen to read that info about tattoos affecting the heart rate monitor? It wasn't affecting every person with tattoos so I'm curious how you find it after some use.




Oh yes, I heard all about it! My husband was the first person out of everyone we know to get an Apple Watch and he was getting non stop messages from everyone asking if his watch worked. Our watches both sit on top of tattoos and neither of us have had any issues. Since we got ours several friends with tattooed arms have gotten them and theirs work fine too. I haven't personally known anyone who's had a problem with the heart rate monitor.


----------



## MSO13

Here's my Etain Swift Double Tour 38mm

I'm absolutely obsessed with it. I've been wearing a Fitbit (not on my wrist for years) and this is so much more functional for me. I haven't worn a watch in forever but I love this one. 

I've ordered some straps from Lucrin to mix it up and got a Sport Band for working out. 

I've been thinking about it and I don't think H will sell just the bands separately, similarly to not selling belt buckles without straps. They want control over the end use as much as possible and there would be no incentive for regular watch owners to buy the H branded watch. Maybe I'm wrong but if it were me, I'd keep them as a set only. 

Anyway, I ordered from Apple's site late Friday evening and it was in my office Tuesday at 3PM all the way from China with free shipping. 

Hope everyone is enjoying their watches!


----------



## MSO13

LittleMsMelody said:


> Oh yes, I heard all about it! My husband was the first person out of everyone we know to get an Apple Watch and he was getting non stop messages from everyone asking if his watch worked. Our watches both sit on top of tattoos and neither of us have had any issues. Since we got ours several friends with tattooed arms have gotten them and theirs work fine too. I haven't personally known anyone who's had a problem with the heart rate monitor.



well that's good to know, there's so much "hate" on Apple out there it's hard to figure out what is accurate! 

I don't have any tattoos on the top of my wrist, I have bracelet sleeves on both arms but I would be bummed if it didn't work for me as I'm using it primarily for fitness.


----------



## MahoganyQT

LittleMsMelody said:


> Look what FedEx just brought! No orange bag but I wasn't expecting one.
> View attachment 3254103
> 
> 
> The SM/MD strap is definitely small. Maybe it'll loosen up with wear but I'm wearing it on the second to last hole and my wrist measures exactly 6" or 15.5cm.
> View attachment 3254104




Gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LittleMsMelody

MrsOwen3 said:


> Here's my Etain Swift Double Tour 38mm
> 
> 
> 
> I'm absolutely obsessed with it. I've been wearing a Fitbit (not on my wrist for years) and this is so much more functional for me. I haven't worn a watch in forever but I love this one.
> 
> 
> 
> I've ordered some straps from Lucrin to mix it up and got a Sport Band for working out.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about it and I don't think H will sell just the bands separately, similarly to not selling belt buckles without straps. They want control over the end use as much as possible and there would be no incentive for regular watch owners to buy the H branded watch. Maybe I'm wrong but if it were me, I'd keep them as a set only.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I ordered from Apple's site late Friday evening and it was in my office Tuesday at 3PM all the way from China with free shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their watches!




Beautiful!

I'm sure you're probably right about the bands...sigh. We can dream, right?


----------



## meridian

BalLVLover said:


> I got mine from H.com today and it came with the watch box and ribbon but not the bag.





Camswife said:


> View attachment 3253551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Here's my double tour etain. Love it





LittleMsMelody said:


> Look what FedEx just brought! No orange bag but I wasn't expecting one.
> View attachment 3254103
> 
> 
> The SM/MD strap is definitely small. Maybe it'll loosen up with wear but I'm wearing it on the second to last hole and my wrist measures exactly 6" or 15.5cm.
> View attachment 3254104





MrsOwen3 said:


> Here's my Etain Swift Double Tour 38mm




BalLVLover, Camswife, LittleMsMelody, and MrsOwen3

Did your watches come with a partial charge?  Mine arrived today and I'm used to iPhones and iPads that come with a partial charge so that you can play with them right out of the box but my watch won't turn on at all.  I have yet to charge it, just want to make sure there isn't some battery/charge problem before I do too much with it.


----------



## LittleMsMelody

Mine came partially charged but I thought it was kind of weird because I'm pretty sure my sport version came with no charge.


----------



## meridian

LittleMsMelody said:


> Mine came partially charged but I thought it was kind of weird because I'm pretty sure my sport version came with no charge.


Thanks for the feedback.  I'm chatting with Apple Support now to see if there's a problem...


----------



## LittleMsMelody

meridian said:


> Thanks for the feedback.  I'm chatting with Apple Support now to see if there's a problem...




Good idea. Hopefully there's not a problem! I asked my husband and he thought our sport versions did have partial charge.


----------



## meridian

LittleMsMelody said:


> Good idea. Hopefully there's not a problem! I asked my husband and he thought our sport versions did have partial charge.


Just finished my chat with Apple.  They had me charge it and said they'd call me back tomorrow to check in to make sure there's not a fast draining battery issue


----------



## MSO13

meridian said:


> BalLVLover, Camswife, LittleMsMelody, and MrsOwen3
> 
> Did your watches come with a partial charge?  Mine arrived today and I'm used to iPhones and iPads that come with a partial charge so that you can play with them right out of the box but my watch won't turn on at all.  I have yet to charge it, just want to make sure there isn't some battery/charge problem before I do too much with it.




Mine was partial charged. maybe about 60%, it took an hour or so to fully charge. 

today I've been wearing it since 6am with a workout and I've still got 34% left. I'm pretty happy with the battery life!


----------



## meridian

MrsOwen3 said:


> Mine was partial charged. maybe about 60%, it took an hour or so to fully charge.
> 
> today I've been wearing it since 6am with a workout and I've still got 34% left. I'm pretty happy with the battery life!


Hmmm, I'm getting a not so great feeling about this...But, it's so great to hear that you guys are loving yours.  So looking forward to wearing mine tomorrow.  Have you all found that it's pretty good at counting your steps?  I'm trying to get better about getting in my 10,000 steps per day...


----------



## ouija board

meridian said:


> Hmmm, I'm getting a not so great feeling about this...But, it's so great to hear that you guys are loving yours.  So looking forward to wearing mine tomorrow.  Have you all found that it's pretty good at counting your steps?  I'm trying to get better about getting in my 10,000 steps per day...




Mine came with no charge, and I believe my husband's watch (non-H version) came the same way. The good thing is, it takes only about an hour to fully charge from zero. Hopefully that's all it is, and you can enjoy your new watch tomorrow!


----------



## meridian

ouija board said:


> Mine came with no charge, and I believe my husband's watch (non-H version) came the same way. The good thing is, it takes only about an hour to fully charge from zero. Hopefully that's all it is, and you can enjoy your new watch tomorrow!


Thank you.  I'm feeling encouraged because I've been wearing the watch for a couple of hours now and charge is at 98%.


----------



## BalLVLover

meridian said:


> BalLVLover, Camswife, LittleMsMelody, and MrsOwen3
> 
> Did your watches come with a partial charge?  Mine arrived today and I'm used to iPhones and iPads that come with a partial charge so that you can play with them right out of the box but my watch won't turn on at all.  I have yet to charge it, just want to make sure there isn't some battery/charge problem before I do too much with it.




Mine came partially charged....


----------



## Seedlessplum

Dear ladies and gentlemen, I am toying over the idea of getting an apple hermes watch. For the members who had it, any pros and cons of this watch ? I dont use iphone, so i am not sure if the watch can work on its own. Hope to hear some feedbacks. Thanks!


----------



## gagabag

LittleMsMelody said:


> Look what FedEx just brought! No orange bag but I wasn't expecting one.
> View attachment 3254103
> 
> 
> The SM/MD strap is definitely small. Maybe it'll loosen up with wear but I'm wearing it on the second to last hole and my wrist measures exactly 6" or 15.5cm.
> View attachment 3254104




Etain looks so awesome! 
Do u mind showing us photos of the hole strap when worn? We have the same wrist size and I want to gauge how mine would look like. I ordered s/m but now I'm thinking that maybe I should change? TIA!


----------



## gagabag

Seedlessplum said:


> Dear ladies and gentlemen, I am toying over the idea of getting an apple hermes watch. For the members who had it, any pros and cons of this watch ? I dont use iphone, so i am not sure if the watch can work on its own. Hope to hear some feedbacks. Thanks!



Hi Seedlessplum! &#8986;&#65039; solely relies on iphone to work. I don't think it will work on its own (unless you only use it as a watch and not as a gadget as it's supposed to be). I am still waiting for mine to arrive. Others who already have theirs will likely give you their feedbacks soon.


----------



## Seedlessplum

gagabag said:


> Hi Seedlessplum! &#8986;&#65039; solely relies on iphone to work. I don't think it will work on its own (unless you only use it as a watch and not as a gadget as it's supposed to be). I am still waiting for mine to arrive. Others who already have theirs will likely give you their feedbacks soon.



Thank you for your reply, gagabag! Really appreciate it. Hope to hear more about your experience with your new watch.


----------



## MSO13

Seedlessplum said:


> Dear ladies and gentlemen, I am toying over the idea of getting an apple hermes watch. For the members who had it, any pros and cons of this watch ? I dont use iphone, so i am not sure if the watch can work on its own. Hope to hear some feedbacks. Thanks!




I'm sorry to say, it would be just a normal watch for you. All the apps and capabilities are fed to it from the iPhone. As cool as it is from H, I wouldn't buy it without switching to iPhone. My DH is interested in mine but is currently using a Samsung and he's probably not going to switch just for the watch.


----------



## LittleMsMelody

gagabag said:


> Etain looks so awesome!
> Do u mind showing us photos of the hole strap when worn? We have the same wrist size and I want to gauge how mine would look like. I ordered s/m but now I'm thinking that maybe I should change? TIA!




If I had known they were going to make a longer option I would have ordered the longer option so I could wear it tighter or looser if I wanted.

Second to last - 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Last -


----------



## Seedlessplum

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm sorry to say, it would be just a normal watch for you. All the apps and capabilities are fed to it from the iPhone. As cool as it is from H, I wouldn't buy it without switching to iPhone. My DH is interested in mine but is currently using a Samsung and he's probably not going to switch just for the watch.



Thanks for the advise, MrsOwen. I would also just wait to see if i am going to switch over to iPhone. I just went to H to check the watches and was informed about the long wait list. Didn't know this watch was so sort after till now. For the time being, i guess i will just stick to buying their accessories, scarves and shoes...


----------



## Seedlessplum

LittleMsMelody said:


> If I had known they were going to make a longer option I would have ordered the longer option so I could wear it tighter or looser if I wanted.
> 
> Second to last -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254894
> View attachment 3254895
> 
> 
> Last -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254896
> View attachment 3254897



Very cool watch. And love the tattoos on your hand!


----------



## LittleMsMelody

Seedlessplum said:


> Very cool watch. And love the tattoos on your hand!


Thank you! If you do decide to switch to iPhone and get the watch you can order directly from hermes.com. It seems that they have every color back in stock. The wait list may be because they&#8217;re still only sold in a limited number of stores. The online sales just started on Friday. If you&#8217;re interested in the double tour and want the longer strap (I&#8217;d recommend the longer from wrists over 15cm) then it looks like you would have to order from apple.com.


----------



## MSO13

Seedlessplum said:


> Thanks for the advise, MrsOwen. I would also just wait to see if i am going to switch over to iPhone. I just went to H to check the watches and was informed about the long wait list. Didn't know this watch was so sort after till now. For the time being, i guess i will just stick to buying their accessories, scarves and shoes...



They are available online in the US H.com and they seem fairly available through Apple.com as well so perhaps they'll be available on the Europe websites too. 

I ordered mine from Apple and the only difference is no H ribbon but that's ok, I have enough ribbon to wrap around the moon at this point and my cats can only play with so much 

I think the little frenzy of tPF members buying was because they suddenly were available online!


----------



## Seedlessplum

LittleMsMelody said:


> Thank you! If you do decide to switch to iPhone and get the watch you can order directly from hermes.com. It seems that they have every color back in stock. The wait list may be because theyre still only sold in a limited number of stores. The online sales just started on Friday. If youre interested in the double tour and want the longer strap (Id recommend the longer from wrists over 15cm) then it looks like you would have to order from apple.com.



Thanks for the lead. I was actually interested in the bigger case but it didnt have double tour strap. I tried it on and it seems that i need to punch extra holes (which the SA said its not allowed?!?!?!) So i guess i will settle for the smaller one with double strap. I will check out the apple.com to order online after i switch my phone to apple   thanks!


----------



## Seedlessplum

MrsOwen3 said:


> They are available online in the US H.com and they seem fairly available through Apple.com as well so perhaps they'll be available on the Europe websites too.
> 
> I ordered mine from Apple and the only difference is no H ribbon but that's ok, I have enough ribbon to wrap around the moon at this point and my cats can only play with so much
> 
> I think the little frenzy of tPF members buying was because they suddenly were available online!



Ahhhh. I see, thanks for your clarifications.
And i hope to see action shots of your watch in near future. By the way, is it in barenia? I heard this is the most sort after style


----------



## Lexgal

I need the collective wisdom of everyone,  I want to look at the watch and try it on before I purchase it. I'm thinking of the single 38 in red or black but am intrigued by the blue jean double wrap strap. I'm headed to the city this morning and thought I'd strike out to the 5 ave Apple Store tonight or tomorrow.  Is it better to go to the boutique on Madison or the Apple Store?


----------



## gagabag

LittleMsMelody said:


> If I had known they were going to make a longer option I would have ordered the longer option so I could wear it tighter or looser if I wanted.
> 
> Second to last -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254894
> View attachment 3254895
> 
> 
> Last -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254896
> View attachment 3254897



Thank you, these are very helpful! Will definitely have to change my order!


----------



## LittleMsMelody

gagabag said:


> Thank you, these are very helpful! Will definitely have to change my order!


You&#8217;re very welcome!


----------



## atomic110

Seedlessplum said:


> Thanks for the advise, MrsOwen. I would also just wait to see if i am going to switch over to iPhone. I just went to H to check the watches and was informed about the long wait list. Didn't know this watch was so sort after till now. For the time being, i guess i will just stick to buying their accessories, scarves and shoes...


Oh yes my dear Seedlessplum, I've placed my order at 'S' store  3 months ago and I'm still waiting for delivery &#128529;&#128528; guess I should make a call and check what happened


----------



## LittleMsMelody

There are new rumors circulating that there will be new hermes band colors released this year. I guess we&#8217;ll find out for sure in March. So if you&#8217;re not too excited about the current color offerings and haven&#8217;t bought one yet you might want to wait!


----------



## wantitneedit

may i please ask if the H apple watch bands are interchangeable with the Apple sport ones?  DH is considering the apple watch, specifically the H version. Though he has yet to try on, i wanted to ask ahead in case he decides he needs variety!


----------



## LittleMsMelody

wantitneedit said:


> may i please ask if the H apple watch bands are interchangeable with the Apple sport ones?  DH is considering the apple watch, specifically the H version. Though he has yet to try on, i wanted to ask ahead in case he decides he needs variety!


Yes! All apple watch bands are interchangeable, the H version has the same lugs as the regular apple models. Having so many band options and being able to change them so easily is part of the fun. There are tons of aftermarket versions on amazon and other sites and you can even buy the lug adapters to use a regular watch band.


----------



## wantitneedit

LittleMsMelody said:


> Yes! All apple watch bands are interchangeable, the H version has the same lugs as the regular apple models. Having so many band options and being able to change them so easily is part of the fun. There are tons of aftermarket versions on amazon and other sites and you can even buy the lug adapters to use a regular watch band.



Yay! Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## romea.

Seedlessplum said:


> Dear ladies and gentlemen, I am toying over the idea of getting an apple hermes watch. For the members who had it, any pros and cons of this watch ? I dont use iphone, so i am not sure if the watch can work on its own. Hope to hear some feedbacks. Thanks!



nope, won't work. not even as a watch since you need an iphone to set it up.
maybe you know someone who has an iphone so you could have him/her set it up for you but after that, all this will be for you is a watch without any of the other gadget-functions... such as automatic breakfast delivery... (joking!)

oops... i'm a bit late to the party... (just seeing the other replies now...)


----------



## Seedlessplum

atomic110 said:


> Oh yes my dear Seedlessplum, I've placed my order at 'S' store  3 months ago and I'm still waiting for delivery &#128529;&#128528; guess I should make a call and check what happened



3 months? Thats a long wait! I agree that u should call. 
Please show us when u got it!! &#128521;


----------



## Seedlessplum

romea. said:


> nope, won't work. not even as a watch since you need an iphone to set it up.
> maybe you know someone who has an iphone so you could have him/her set it up for you but after that, all this will be for you is a watch without any of the other gadget-functions... such as automatic breakfast delivery... (joking!)
> 
> oops... i'm a bit late to the party... (just seeing the other replies now...)



Lol! 'Automatic breakfast delivery'. Thats a good one! Thanks for your advise. Really appreciate it!


----------



## LittleMsMelody

If automatic breakfast delivery comes with version 2 I will upgrade in a heartbeat! [emoji23]


----------



## PrestigeH

LittleMsMelody said:


> If automatic breakfast delivery comes with version 2 I will upgrade in a heartbeat! [emoji23]




[emoji16][emoji16] I also hope that it will have automatic breakfast feeding too. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## atomic110

Seedlessplum said:


> 3 months? Thats a long wait! I agree that u should call.
> Please show us when u got it!! &#128521;


Er.. just learned that there will be newer version of colors available in March.. maybe not a bad idea to wait and see &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## gagabag

atomic110 said:


> Er.. just learned that there will be newer version of colors available in March.. maybe not a bad idea to wait and see &#128521;&#128521;



This!
I called yesterday to change my order strap to large but now the est delivery could take up 6-8 weeks! It may arrive after the March launch! So I canceled and have decided to wait, again! &#128513;


----------



## lvusr1

I received my Large Double Tour & it is perfect ! I love that it can be worn loose, but still feel secure on my wrist. Can't wait to set it up today


----------



## gagabag

Anyone got bleu jean? Please share here, would love to see


----------



## gagabag

lvusr1 said:


> I received my Large Double Tour & it is perfect ! I love that it can be worn loose, but still feel secure on my wrist. Can't wait to set it up today



Congrats! What wrist size are you? Could you post some pics, please? I had to let go of my s/m order, waiting for large strap. TIA


----------



## katherinedvm

This is a random question, but are any of the online orders shipping with the orange Hermes Apple bag and the special Apple Watch Hermes ribbon? Or was that just for the initial launch...

Pictures from a blog last fall:


----------



## meridian

I know watches purchased at an Hermes boutique did come with the bag and ribbon. Not sure about those coming from H.com. I know that those from Apple come with the box but not the bag or ribbon.


----------



## BalLVLover

katherinedvm said:


> This is a random question, but are any of the online orders shipping with the orange Hermes Apple bag and the special Apple Watch Hermes ribbon? Or was that just for the initial launch...
> 
> Pictures from a blog last fall:
> 
> View attachment 3256506
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256507




My order from H.com came with the Apple Watch ribbon, but no bag.


----------



## LittleMsMelody

BalLVLover said:


> My order from H.com came with the Apple Watch ribbon, but no bag.




Same here. I would think that bags are reserved for carrying the box out of the store anyway so I assumed they would arrive without them. I wonder if people who purchased them from Apple stores got bags. I'm guessing they probably got apple bags but I'm not sure.


----------



## meridian

I'm happy to report back that I've had no problem with my watch holding a charge, it has been great since it's first long charge.  So for anyone else whose watch arrives with the battery completely drained, don't panic (like I did )


----------



## MSO13

meridian said:


> I'm happy to report back that I've had no problem with my watch holding a charge, it has been great since it's first long charge.  So for anyone else whose watch arrives with the battery completely drained, don't panic (like I did )




that's great, I've been really happy with how long mine holds the charge. 

today I got a navy sport band at the local Apple Store and the SAs were all checking out my watch, they agreed that the H bands are not likely to be sold separately but the admitted the stores that didn't sell the H watch don't know much about it.


----------



## Etak14

Can I ask those who've got the H watch has the watch only got the Hermes faces on and not the apple  ones? I'm really tempted to buy one, I've got an apple sport already but I'm quite attached to my Mickey Mouse watch face.


----------



## MSO13

Etak14 said:


> Can I ask those who've got the H watch has the watch only got the Hermes faces on and not the apple  ones? I'm really tempted to buy one, I've got an apple sport already but I'm quite attached to my Mickey Mouse watch face.




All the regular watch face options are available, there's three additional options for the H faces included.


----------



## Rocket_girl

Coveting all your H watches, ladies. They're breathtaking.

I'm dying to get the H Apple watch. First one came out *R I G H T* after the exchange window closed on my purchase of 42mm stainless Watch model (/sigh/...). If only i'd known what was coming...

I'll wait until next watch release to buy H (and will be first in line when it comes out). Hoping it will have standalone features - to work without iPhone nearby. 

In the meantime, i've found a way to make the wait more bearable - AND as a bonus, discovered a non-Apple band that actually fits, unlike Apple's own bands, which are just too darn big even on smallest setting. Small women who want the larger 42mm size are out of luck with Apple bands- i've made do with a classic buckle on smallest setting, but it flops around. 

I've fallen back in love with my watch with this band- it finally fits the way it should (who knew how comfortable that could be). And, it looks great...

Until next H watch is released, behold:


----------



## MahoganyQT

Rocket_girl said:


> Coveting all your H watches, ladies. They're breathtaking.
> 
> I'm dying to get the H Apple watch. First one came out *R I G H T* after the exchange window closed on my purchase of 42mm stainless Watch model (/sigh/...). If only i'd known what was coming...
> 
> I'll wait until next watch release to buy H (and will be first in line when it comes out). Hoping it will have standalone features - to work without iPhone nearby.
> 
> In the meantime, i've found a way to make the wait more bearable - AND as a bonus, discovered a non-Apple band that actually fits, unlike Apple's own bands, which are just too darn big even on smallest setting. Small women who want the larger 42mm size are out of luck with Apple bands- i've made do with a classic buckle on smallest setting, but it flops around.
> 
> I've fallen back in love with my watch with this band- it finally fits the way it should (who knew how comfortable that could be). And, it looks great...
> 
> Until next H watch is released, behold:
> 
> View attachment 3260079




Nice alternative. I can't find decent bands to fit my 38mm. My wrists are 5 inches.


----------



## Etak14

MrsOwen3 said:


> All the regular watch face options are available, there's three additional options for the H faces included.


Thank you for your answer, they're so much cheaper in the US than here in the UK even with the exchange rate at the mo' and sales tax etc so I'll be looking when on holiday in July.


----------



## gagabag

It's been really quiet here. How is everyone liking their AW?


----------



## MSO13

I'm still really happy with mine. I was waiting to share the two bands I ordered from Lucrin which should arrive this week but my Etain is breaking in nicely and loosened up a bit. 

I mentioned that I'm using it primarily for fitness and I've lost a few pounds in the last couple of weeks and I'm definitely enjoying the activity apps to try to beat my records. 

Will share the bands when they arrive!


----------



## LittleMsMelody

If I'm being completely honest, I don't find the band very comfortable. I probably should have tried to cancel my order and gotten the longer strap.


----------



## gagabag

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm still really happy with mine. I was waiting to share the two bands I ordered from Lucrin which should arrive this week but my Etain is breaking in nicely and loosened up a bit.
> 
> I mentioned that I'm using it primarily for fitness and I've lost a few pounds in the last couple of weeks and I'm definitely enjoying the activity apps to try to beat my records.
> 
> Will share the bands when they arrive!




Thank u MrsOwen3! Very happy for u that your fitness program is working! Does your [emoji355]&#65039; give u much visual incentives?



LittleMsMelody said:


> If I'm being completely honest, I don't find the band very comfortable. I probably should have tried to cancel my order and gotten the longer strap.




Sorry to hear that LittleMsMelody. Was it just too tight? Thanks again for your fair warning - you prevented me from doing the same. Sometimes when  impatience strucks, I'll show the photo from the website to my DH. Then he'll tell me that if H shows a photo of their watch hooked to the second to the last hole, then that's how it must be worn. Then I'd say to myself yes he's got a good point but then sometimes I think, he must be saying that just to stop my ruminating [emoji38]


----------



## LittleMsMelody

gagabag said:


> Thank u MrsOwen3! Very happy for u that your fitness program is working! Does your [emoji355]&#65039; give u much visual incentives?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that LittleMsMelody. Was it just too tight? Thanks again for your fair warning - you prevented me from doing the same. Sometimes when  impatience strucks, I'll show the photo from the website to my DH. Then he'll tell me that if H shows a photo of their watch hooked to the second to the last hole, then that's how it must be worn. Then I'd say to myself yes he's got a good point but then sometimes I think, he must be saying that just to stop my ruminating [emoji38]




I'm sure that's part of it. On the last hole it's loose enough to flop around a bit and it still bothers me. Maybe it's just that it somewhat restricts my wrist movement. I'm used to wearing a stainless oyster bracelet on my 36mm datejust so I was surprised that the edges of this strap felt sharper than a metal bracelet. Maybe it'll just take some more getting used to.


----------



## MSO13

Hi all,

Wanted to share my two bands from Lucrin.

I ordered their Natural smooth leather double tour and got the unbleached stitching and Black smooth with black stitch in their Elegant. They are super stiff compared to the Swift strap but I'm sure they'll break in. 

They're nice but definitely not as nice as H leather. I would say their smooth is comparable to Tadelakt from H. The double tour is a little longer than the H double but it has more holes so it has a bigger range. The both need a good amount of breaking in for sure. I would say they feel a bit overpriced but to be honest I haven't worn a watch in a million years so I have no idea what a band should cost.

I'm happy to have a color option for all my daily wear outfits. I would love an Alligator strap from H, just putting it out there in case anyone is reading this thread from H


----------



## sydneywd

double tour in blue jean


----------



## theITbag

sydneywd said:


> double tour in blue jean




Love!!!


----------



## gagabag

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to share my two bands from Lucrin.
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered their Natural smooth leather double tour and got the unbleached stitching and Black smooth with black stitch in their Elegant. They are super stiff compared to the Swift strap but I'm sure they'll break in.
> 
> 
> 
> They're nice but definitely not as nice as H leather. I would say their smooth is comparable to Tadelakt from H. The double tour is a little longer than the H double but it has more holes so it has a bigger range. The both need a good amount of breaking in for sure. I would say they feel a bit overpriced but to be honest I haven't worn a watch in a million years so I have no idea what a band should cost.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy to have a color option for all my daily wear outfits. I would love an Alligator strap from H, just putting it out there in case anyone is reading this thread from H




Very helpful review! Both looks good on you! Are they good enough to quench your H bands fix or do u think you'd rather get the real thing if they become available?


----------



## gagabag

sydneywd said:


> double tour in blue jean




Finally a bleu jean! Very lovely!


----------



## deadly

Hi I was going to order the fauve double tour  and was wondering is there any advantage to other either from Herme.com or from Apple.com 
It is available at both sites 
Thanks for any help


----------



## Dealsteal

Hi I have a capuchine strap ( double tour) and within two months the strap has cracked at the edges in multiple places. Is this expected? Can any of the double tour owners please comment?


----------



## romea.

Dealsteal said:


> Hi I have a capuchine strap ( double tour) and within two months the strap has cracked at the edges in multiple places. Is this expected? Can any of the double tour owners please comment?



i, too, have a capucine double tour since mid october 2015: no problems here.
can you please post pictures?

p.s.: most likely this will be covered by warranty.


----------



## meridian

deadly said:


> Hi I was going to order the fauve double tour  and was wondering is there any advantage to other either from Herme.com or from Apple.com
> It is available at both sites
> Thanks for any help



I ordered from Apple.com with the thought that if there were any issue with the watch it would more likely by a tech problem rather than the leather. I'd just rather deal directly with apple with any tech issue.


----------



## MSO13

meridian said:


> i ordered from apple.com with the thought that if there were any issue with the watch it would more likely by a tech problem rather than the leather. I'd just rather deal directly with apple with any tech issue.




+1


----------



## deadly

meridian said:


> I ordered from Apple.com with the thought that if there were any issue with the watch it would more likely by a tech problem rather than the leather. I'd just rather deal directly with apple with any tech issue.



great point! thank you so much


----------



## theITbag

deadly said:


> Hi I was going to order the fauve double tour  and was wondering is there any advantage to other either from Herme.com or from Apple.com
> It is available at both sites
> Thanks for any help




Apple has a return policy.  Hermes has a store credit policy.  You can get AppleCare at either location.  You can bring to apple for any tech issues.  You build your Hermes profile if you are looking to score a K or B or C in your future.


----------



## theITbag

My Hermes SA confirmed to me that they will be selling the H bands separately...probably in May...[emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]


----------



## mrs.hu

theITbag said:


> My Hermes SA confirmed to me that they will be selling the H bands separately...probably in May...[emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]




This is great news!! I hope they will eventually offer new color options too!


----------



## Garolinigirl

mrs.hu said:


> This is great news!! I hope they will eventually offer new color options too!



I hope this is the case because I was worried about buying the watch and having it be obsolete! Would love to just get some beautiful bands have the luxury of swapping out the watch when the new one comes out.


----------



## Katelynsc

theITbag said:


> My Hermes SA confirmed to me that they will be selling the H bands separately...probably in May...[emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]


Any thoughts, guesses, ideas on the price of stand alone straps? and will they only sell them to people who have a Hermes watch? I've got an Apple Watch but would love a double tour strap.


----------



## theITbag

Katelynsc said:


> Any thoughts, guesses, ideas on the price of stand alone straps? and will they only sell them to people who have a Hermes watch? I've got an Apple Watch but would love a double tour strap.




Not certain the price but guesstimate is that the bands will be around $500.  I've been told that there will be 6 colors to select from, so they've added new colors.  Also been told that they will have the double tour for the 42 watch.  I don't think they care if you have a H watch or not.  Not sure if this is exclusively a H thing or if they will sell through Apple as well.


----------



## mrs.hu

theITbag said:


> Not certain the price but guesstimate is that the bands will be around $500.  I've been told that there will be 6 colors to select from, so they've added new colors.  Also been told that they will have the double tour for the 42 watch.  I don't think they care if you have a H watch or not.  Not sure if this is exclusively a H thing or if they will sell through Apple as well.




Do you know when they will start selling the bands separately?


----------



## theITbag

mrs.hu said:


> Do you know when they will start selling the bands separately?




I was told some time in May.


----------



## emkim

New bands, colors, and can buy online!

Single and Double Tour bands will be available in Bleu Paon, Bleu Saphir, Blanc, and Feu starting April 19th. 
Bands can now be purchased separately. 
Single Tour, 38mm: $340
Single Tour, 42mm: $340
Double Tour, 38mm: $490
Double Long Tour, 38mm: $490
Cuff, 42mm: $690


----------



## xolinlevh

I'm really annoyed the double doesn't come in 42. I've had my eye on that since they first were announced. I'm also curious about the watch faces, as I understood it the ones from Hermes had a special face in the Hermes font. Wondering if that will somehow come with the stand alone bands


----------



## MSO13

xolinlevh said:


> I'm really annoyed the double doesn't come in 42. I've had my eye on that since they first were announced. I'm also curious about the watch faces, as I understood it the ones from Hermes had a special face in the Hermes font. Wondering if that will somehow come with the stand alone bands



I do not think that the bands will come with access to the Hermes faces, they are built into the Hermes branded steel watches.


----------



## gagabag

emkim said:


> New bands, colors, and can buy online!
> 
> 
> 
> Single and Double Tour bands will be available in Bleu Paon, Bleu Saphir, Blanc, and Feu starting April 19th.
> 
> Bands can now be purchased separately.
> 
> Single Tour, 38mm: $340
> 
> Single Tour, 42mm: $340
> 
> Double Tour, 38mm: $490
> 
> Double Long Tour, 38mm: $490
> 
> Cuff, 42mm: $690





Great news! Thanks for posting these! I'm glad they made it epsom leather!


----------



## MSO13

Is anyone else that has a H Apple Watch a little annoyed that the bands are going to be widely available? You can buy the band and put it on a Sport model watch and save about $360 or buy the Steel watch and save $160. 

I'm happy to have some more bands because I do not like the ones I got from Lucrin but this is taking away a bit of the luster of owning the Hermes version of the watch. I know I have the faces, the box and the etching on the back but I liked the exclusivity too.


----------



## xolinlevh

MrsOwen3 said:


> I do not think that the bands will come with access to the Hermes faces, they are built into the Hermes branded steel watches.



From a technical standpoint (AFAIK) the only real difference is software sided. There is no physical or hardware differences between the 'normal' and 'Hermes' ones so far as i know


----------



## MSO13

xolinlevh said:


> From a technical standpoint (AFAIK) the only real difference is software sided. There is no physical or hardware differences between the 'normal' and 'Hermes' ones so far as i know



The Hermes watches are etched with "Hermes" on the back of the watches along with the Apple branding.

I understand it's just software that allows for the Hermes faces but as someone who paid the $1250 for my steel watch and double wrap band to get the Hermes version, I will be extremely annoyed if the only thing left that distinguishes the watch from the less expensive version is available for download with the watch band purchase. 

As an early adopter and very loyal Hermes customer, I am annoyed by the decision to not tie the purchase of the straps to the watch as Hermes maintains such tight control over their other items like belt kits etc.


----------



## ouija board

I see your point, but I'd hate to have to buy a second watch just to get a second H band. I have a double tour watch, and it's a bit cumbersome to wear while exercising, so I'm getting a single tour band. I can't say I'd be too bothered if others can get access to the H watch face, but DH may have a minor coronary since he's quite bitter about having to fly to a different state to buy my H watch in person. I didn't even tell him that the watches are available on H.com...


----------



## seasounds

When I bought my H Apple watch, I knew they were coming out with the option of just the straps.  I'm not annoyed, as I think the Hermes face sets my watch apart from my DH's regular Apple watch. Plus, I noticed that my phone recognizes my watch as Hermes 38.  Thus, I expect that you don't get the Hermes watch face with the band.


I think the black box for the single tour will be stunning and would love DH to have one as a father's day gift.


----------



## MSO13

ouija board said:


> I see your point, but I'd hate to have to buy a second watch just to get a second H band. I have a double tour watch, and it's a bit cumbersome to wear while exercising, so I'm getting a single tour band. I can't say I'd be too bothered if others can get access to the H watch face, but DH may have a minor coronary since he's quite bitter about having to fly to a different state to buy my H watch in person. I didn't even tell him that the watches are available on H.com...



I guess I just wanted the bands to only be made available to owners of the H watches but writing it out, that sounds ridiculous  . I certainly don't want to buy a new watch component every time I want a band.  I guess what I'm dealing with is feeling like a sucker, I bought into the branding/hype and exclusivity and that's gone now and the bands will likely sell out in a minute, end up on eBay for double and I won't even get them. My boutique says they can't order them for me. 

On the flip side, I bought an Apple Sport Band to exercise with-at $49 they seem like an absolute bargain! Your DH sounds sweet, it's nice he made the effort for you!


----------



## MSO13

Ok, so I emailed H Customer Service because I was, as you can see by my posts today-frustrated.

Turns out the new bands will NOT work unless you have an Hermes Apple Watch according to this email. I am not entirely sure how this works because I have no trouble pairing my H Apple Watch with any of the other bands but this is what they're saying. 

I'll paste the text and I'm attaching a screenshot. 

Bonjour,

Thank you for visiting Hermes.com.
We apologize for any confusion regarding the sale of the watch bands. The bands will be sold separately beginning this month, however they will only be compatible with the Hermès Apple watch. This will give our customers more variety for the watch they already own. They will not be able to be used on the regular Apple watch. Again, we apologize for any confusion and if you have any further questions or concerns please feel free to contact us.
Again, thank you for your interest in Hermès. We look forward to your next visit with us.


----------



## seasounds

MrsOwen3 said:


> Turns out the new bands will NOT work unless you have an Hermes Apple Watch according to this email. I am not entirely sure how this works because I have no trouble pairing my H Apple Watch with any of the other bands but this is what they're saying.


 
That's interesting.  I'll have to compare my watch with DH's, although they are different sizes, to see how they differ with respect to the strap attachment.


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## gagabag

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ok, so I emailed H Customer Service because I was, as you can see by my posts today-frustrated.
> 
> Turns out the new bands will NOT work unless you have an Hermes Apple Watch according to this email. I am not entirely sure how this works because I have no trouble pairing my H Apple Watch with any of the other bands but this is what they're saying.
> 
> I'll paste the text and I'm attaching a screenshot.
> 
> Bonjour,
> 
> Thank you for visiting Hermes.com.
> We apologize for any confusion regarding the sale of the watch bands. The bands will be sold separately beginning this month, however they will only be compatible with the Hermès Apple watch. This will give our customers more variety for the watch they already own. They will not be able to be used on the regular Apple watch. Again, we apologize for any confusion and if you have any further questions or concerns please feel free to contact us.
> Again, thank you for your interest in Hermès. We look forward to your next visit with us.



Thanks for letting us know. Very interesting indeed! Not sure how they won't fit. I would like to find out too before buying online the black box for my DH's "regular" SS.


----------



## seasounds

Just compared my and DH's watches. The mechanisms for swapping bands looks identical.


----------



## MSO13

seasounds said:


> Just compared my and DH's watches. The mechanisms for swapping bands looks identical.




I would agree after comparing the hardware from my H band against the Lucrin leather bands I bought. H.com isn't exactly known for their product knowledge so I guess we'll just have to wait and see when they are released.


----------



## ouija board

MrsOwen3 said:


> I would agree after comparing the hardware from my H band against the Lucrin leather bands I bought. H.com isn't exactly known for their product knowledge so I guess we'll just have to wait and see when they are released.




I'm intrigued as well, although I would be more surprised if Hermes made their bands available to all Apple Watch owners. It would be so unlike Hermes to be so accommodating, lol.


----------



## ouija board

MrsOwen3 said:


> I guess I just wanted the bands to only be made available to owners of the H watches but writing it out, that sounds ridiculous  . I certainly don't want to buy a new watch component every time I want a band.  I guess what I'm dealing with is feeling like a sucker, I bought into the branding/hype and exclusivity and that's gone now and the bands will likely sell out in a minute, end up on eBay for double and I won't even get them. My boutique says they can't order them for me.
> 
> 
> 
> On the flip side, I bought an Apple Sport Band to exercise with-at $49 they seem like an absolute bargain! Your DH sounds sweet, it's nice he made the effort for you!




I hear you on the hype and feeling like a sucker. I don't mind that DH paid a higher price for the Hermes version, just that he paid a higher price to get it the Hermes way (in person, no guarantees that the watch would even still be in stock when he arrived, lots of stress and hassle). And then less than a month later, they're all available online..

DH told me that he chose the double tour because it seemed more distinctive and more Hermes to him. He didn't see the point in paying extra if the watch face (asleep) and band look like any other Apple Watch at first glance. Of course, my response would've been that the beautiful leather and colors on a single tour band make it all worthwhile even if only to my eyes, but he's a guy who likes to get the most bang for his buck so such subtleties baffle him [emoji1] I do get a lot of people noticing the uniqueness of the double tour band, but nobody ever gets close enough to see that the watch face is different.

$49 for a Sport strap...a bargain, indeed! I might need to go that route for my workouts, and get another double tour strap from H when they come out.


----------



## gagabag

I am not bothered by H  &#63743; watch straps being available to everyone. They will still be limited only to those who could afford them. Double tour is definitely an eye catcher, I was drawn to it too! But my wrist was in between sizes of the 2 bands and wearing the regular size was a little too pinch while the longer size too loose for my liking. The sport bands were really comfy, esp on work-outs. Yes, I like it still & wears it at work but probably won't get another DT. Instead, I'll order ST this time (and a matching one for DH &#65533;&#65533. So to me, having these whole new set of band options are really great, without having to oder another watch to come with it.


----------



## romea.

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ok, so I emailed H Customer Service because I was, as you can see by my posts today-frustrated.
> 
> Turns out the new bands will NOT work unless you have an Hermes Apple Watch according to this email. I am not entirely sure how this works because I have no trouble pairing my H Apple Watch with any of the other bands but this is what they're saying.
> 
> I'll paste the text and I'm attaching a screenshot.
> 
> Bonjour,
> 
> Thank you for visiting Hermes.com.
> We apologize for any confusion regarding the sale of the watch bands. The bands will be sold separately beginning this month, however they will only be compatible with the Hermès Apple watch. This will give our customers more variety for the watch they already own. They will not be able to be used on the regular Apple watch. Again, we apologize for any confusion and if you have any further questions or concerns please feel free to contact us.
> Again, thank you for your interest in Hermès. We look forward to your next visit with us.




interesting! thank you for sharing, MrsOwen!

whoever replied to you had no product knowledge (as you already indicated). i have swapped bands on my apple-H-watch and also changed the connectors (bought online separately) in order to use 3rd-party bands with my H-watch. 

since i also own a second apple watch (rose gold aluminum), i happen to know that the strap that came with the hermès watch also fits that watch just fine (and therefore all other apple watches of the same size)...

the only way H could 'control' sales would be through proof of ownership - and i doubt very much that this level of control can be implemented for the additional H-straps soon available online.
apart from the wo/manpower necessary to execute this: say someone received the watch as a gift and has no receipt... or decides to sell the strap at a later date... 

in short: this is wishful thinking.


----------



## Redenkeew

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ok, so I emailed H Customer Service because I was, as you can see by my posts today-frustrated.
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out the new bands will NOT work unless you have an Hermes Apple Watch according to this email. I am not entirely sure how this works because I have no trouble pairing my H Apple Watch with any of the other bands but this is what they're saying.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll paste the text and I'm attaching a screenshot.
> 
> 
> 
> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for visiting Hermes.com.
> 
> We apologize for any confusion regarding the sale of the watch bands. The bands will be sold separately beginning this month, however they will only be compatible with the Hermès Apple watch. This will give our customers more variety for the watch they already own. They will not be able to be used on the regular Apple watch. Again, we apologize for any confusion and if you have any further questions or concerns please feel free to contact us.
> 
> Again, thank you for your interest in Hermès. We look forward to your next visit with us.




The CS can't be any more wrong lol. The Hermès Apple Watch has exactly same hardware as the Stainless Steal version. The straps are interchangeable with any Apple Watch, be it Sport, SS, Edition or Hermès, as long as you have the same sizing for the watch face and the strap (38mm or 42mm).


----------



## katherinedvm

romea. said:


> interesting! thank you for sharing, MrsOwen!
> 
> 
> 
> whoever replied to you had no product knowledge (as you already indicated). i have swapped bands on my apple-H-watch and also changed the connectors (bought online separately) in order to use 3rd-party bands with my H-watch.
> 
> 
> 
> since i also own a second apple watch (rose gold aluminum), i happen to know that the strap that came with the hermès watch also fits that watch just fine (and therefore all other apple watches of the same size)...
> 
> 
> 
> the only way H could 'control' sales would be through proof of ownership - and i doubt very much that this level of control can be implemented for the additional H-straps soon available online.
> 
> apart from the wo/manpower necessary to execute this: say someone received the watch as a gift and has no receipt... or decides to sell the strap at a later date...
> 
> 
> 
> in short: this is wishful thinking.




+1! Even if that was the case, how would they enforce it? You bring up an excellent point.


----------



## romea.

katherinedvm said:


> +1! Even if that was the case, how would they enforce it? You bring up an excellent point.



maybe there is a secret H-force police thingy out there and we just don't know about it...
*searching-sky-for-drones-wrapped-with-twillys* 

:robot:


----------



## theITbag

There is not going to be a H-force police.  Hermes is selling the bands at about or above the price of the double tour bracelets sans watch.  They are making money for selling the bands separately.  For those who loves the brand, they will buy the original H Apple Watch.  The face is distinctively Hermes.  I love my H watch and can't wait to get different H bands to coordinate with my H bags.


----------



## MSO13

theITbag said:


> There is not going to be a H-force police.  Hermes is selling the bands at about or above the price of the double tour bracelets sans watch.  They are making money for selling the bands separately.  For those who loves the brand, they will buy the original H Apple Watch.  The face is distinctively Hermes.  I love my H watch and can't wait to get different H bands to coordinate with my H bags.



Actually the Hermes watch costs $160-$360 more than putting an H band on a regular Apple watch. We loyal H customers paid that much more for the packaging and 3 watch faces. That is why I am annoyed but I see that I'm the only one, that's fine. 

I also feel that this is an unusual move for H considering the measures they take to control their product. I understand that the price will be prohibitive for most people and I don't begrudge H making money but that's not exactly an issue for them. 

I too am happy to have more options, provided I'm actually able to get them before they are snapped up and put on eBay.


----------



## Nicolas' Mommy

Regarding the new H Apple bands that will be available on April 19th...are these color bands being sold as just the band or combo band with watch? I do not yet have the Apple Watch and I am interested in buying the Apple Watch with the Feu double tour watch so my question is if I want the Feu band on the19th can I buy the watch with Feu band or do I need to buy a watch w strap (as currently available) AND the Feu band? It's late so my apologies if this makes no sense[emoji6]


----------



## Redenkeew

Nicolas' Mommy said:


> Regarding the new H Apple bands that will be available on April 19th...are these color bands being sold as just the band or combo band with watch? I do not yet have the Apple Watch and I am interested in buying the Apple Watch with the Feu double tour watch so my question is if I want the Feu band on the19th can I buy the watch with Feu band or do I need to buy a watch w strap (as currently available) AND the Feu band? It's late so my apologies if this makes no sense[emoji6]




No words yet on any new combo so for now it looks like you need to get the Apple Watch first and then get the feu band. If you don't mind missing the Hermès engraved at the back and the custom watch face, you can even buy the sport watch for $250 or the stainless steel for around $500 and get the feu band.


----------



## katstoy

The watch bands and some colors and pricing info are on the H website.  Just can't buy them yet.  Not too bad, US$340 for a single tour. I want the orange one!


----------



## Katesreport

i bought the double tour and use it over a Twilly. Love it.


----------



## chupachups1

hermes watch over twirly is such a great idea! it would be great if we get to see it in action! has anyone bought the new double tour band in new colors yet?


----------



## MSO13

The bands are now available on Hermes.com for order!!!

just got my order placed!


----------



## ouija board

MrsOwen3 said:


> The bands are now available on Hermes.com for order!!!
> 
> just got my order placed!




Thanks for the heads up! I just ordered mine too! I even checked last night, and they weren't available. Fingers crossed it gets fulfilled..you never know with H.com!


----------



## allyrae

MrsOwen3 said:


> The bands are now available on Hermes.com for order!!!
> 
> just got my order placed!




Thanks for the heads up! Enjoy your new band! I'm still waiting and hoping for a 42mm double tour! [emoji21][emoji37]


----------



## mrs.hu

Was looking at the double tour options and seems like several of the colors are already sold out on H.com. There are still several color options on Apple.com though. I was debating on where to buy from but one advantage to H.com is the 30 day return policy (compared to Apple.com's 14 day policy).


----------



## katstoy

Just ordered the orange 38mm single tour off Hcom!


----------



## chenchen_chikis

I ordered one from each website with overnight shipping! Should have mine tomorrow, will definitely give an update.


----------



## katstoy

More color selections in the 38mm large double tour on the Apple site.  Just ordered a blue jean one.  I saw the blue jean double tour at H in Beverly Hills when the watches first came out in October.  It was just absolutely gorgeous!

I noted on the Apple site they said some colors may be no longer available.  I wonder if that means there is a limited supply of the separate bands?

I wish they made a cuff for the 38mm!!!


----------



## theITbag

Just picked these up...black box 38 single tour (left); bleu saphire Epsom 38 double tour.


----------



## Kitty S.

allyrae said:


> Thanks for the heads up! Enjoy your new band! I'm still waiting and hoping for a 42mm double tour! [emoji21][emoji37]




Me too [emoji20]


----------



## mrs.hu

theITbag said:


> Just picked these up...black box 38 single tour (left); bleu saphire Epsom 38 double tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333608




Nice!!! How do you like the blue double tour band? I was debating on whether to get that color or not. [emoji13] I bought the etain double tour band and currently own the fauve.


----------



## theITbag

mrs.hu said:


> Nice!!! How do you like the blue double tour band? I was debating on whether to get that color or not. [emoji13] I bought the etain double tour band and currently own the fauve.




I love navy. It's my favorite color. Unfortunately they don't sell the blue jean bands alone but bleu saphire is awesome.  Waiting for the white to come in.  My fauve band is getting all raggedy so time to take it to the spa for cleaning.


----------



## gagabag

theITbag said:


> I love navy. It's my favorite color. Unfortunately they don't sell the blue jean bands alone but bleu saphire is awesome.  Waiting for the white to come in.  My fauve band is getting all raggedy so time to take it to the spa for cleaning.




Have you checked your &#63743; store? Mine offers it online (just the strap), although out of stock at the moment...


----------



## meridian

theITbag said:


> I love navy. It's my favorite color. Unfortunately they don't sell the blue jean bands alone but bleu saphire is awesome.  Waiting for the white to come in.  My fauve band is getting all raggedy so time to take it to the spa for cleaning.



I ordered the blue jean at apple online so if you're still interested, that's an option.  The wait time is 1-3 weeks.  Blue is my favorite color so I was debating the two - Bleu sapphire looks great on you.  

I'm glad you mentioned spa for the band.  Didn't know that was a possibility. My fauve is getting a little raggedy too...


----------



## theITbag

meridian said:


> I ordered the blue jean at apple online so if you're still interested, that's an option.  The wait time is 1-3 weeks.  Blue is my favorite color so I was debating the two - Bleu sapphire looks great on you.
> 
> I'm glad you mentioned spa for the band.  Didn't know that was a possibility. My fauve is getting a little raggedy too...




Thanks for the heads up!  I just ordered the blue jean and capucine since the H store will not be carrying them.  Yeah!  In 1-3 weeks.


----------



## Onthego

MrsOwen3 said:


> The bands are now available on Hermes.com for order!!!
> 
> just got my order placed!


 Which color did you get? I have double tour blue jean. I am deciding double tour blue paon or capuccine...


----------



## MSO13

Onthego said:


> Which color did you get? I have double tour blue jean. I am deciding double tour blue paon or capuccine...



I went a little nuts and got: 
Fauve Double Tour
White Simple Tour
Black Box Simple Tour

I hate my Lucrin bands, they're stiff and uncomfortable so I'm getting these as I've been rotating through these colors to match my other H jewelry and bags.


----------



## meridian

theITbag said:


> Thanks for the heads up!  I just ordered the blue jean and capucine since the H store will not be carrying them.  Yeah!  In 1-3 weeks.



LOL!  We'll be twins 3 ways around!  I have fauve and ordered blue jean and capucine as well!!  Now, with blue being my favorite color and all, do I need the bleu sapphire too...


----------



## theITbag

meridian said:


> LOL!  We'll be twins 3 ways around!  I have fauve and ordered blue jean and capucine as well!!  Now, with blue being my favorite color and all, do I need the bleu sapphire too...




Yes!  Bleu saphire is beautiful...


----------



## Onthego

MrsOwen3 said:


> I went a little nuts and got:
> Fauve Double Tour
> White Simple Tour
> Black Box Simple Tour
> 
> I hate my Lucrin bands, they're stiff and uncomfortable so I'm getting these as I've been rotating through these colors to match my other H jewelry and bags.



Oh this is great now I can justify getting 2 yay.
Which color did you get originally?


----------



## chenchen_chikis

It came so beautifully wrapped! gorgeous! This is one is from H.com.  The one that I ordered from apple has not even shipped!


----------



## MSO13

Onthego said:


> Oh this is great now I can justify getting 2 yay.
> Which color did you get originally?



Etain Double Tour with the 38mm watch


----------



## theITbag

Just got an email from Apple that the watch bands blue jean and capucine just got shipped and will be delivered by Friday!!  [emoji126][emoji126][emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]


----------



## gagabag

theITbag said:


> Just got an email from Apple that the watch bands blue jean and capucine just got shipped and will be delivered by Friday!!  [emoji126][emoji126][emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]




Wow that was quick! I ordered single tour blu sapphire for me and a matching black box with DH and estimated shipping is in 3 weeks! You're so lucky!


----------



## gagabag

chenchen_chikis said:


> It came so beautifully wrapped! gorgeous! This is one is from H.com.  The one that I ordered from apple has not even shipped!




Love the packaging! Enjoy!


----------



## theITbag

From a different post, but love the black box 38 single tour H watch.


----------



## ouija board

Darn it. I only ordered the Barenia strap, and now I'm wanting the black box and blue jean, too, after seeing these pictures! The black box strap really dresses up the watch.


----------



## theITbag

ouija board said:


> Darn it. I only ordered the Barenia strap, and now I'm wanting the black box and blue jean, too, after seeing these pictures! The black box strap really dresses up the watch.




Order them before they get sold out.  I have 7 H bands and 3 A sports bands.  The original barenia is at the spa now.


----------



## katstoy

Yippee!!  The blue jean double tour ordered from Apple should be here tomorrow!  The fire single tour ordered from H.com should be here Tuesday!!


----------



## chenchen_chikis

Question to anyone who purchased directly from apple:  does your box say: "designed by Apple in California, made in china"?  Is it referring to the box or the band?


----------



## chenchen_chikis

Anyone with the etain watch band, how to you like the color?


----------



## theITbag

Feu Epsom double tour 38 today!  So fun to mix and match to my outfits.


----------



## MSO13

chenchen_chikis said:


> Anyone with the etain watch band, how to you like the color?



I got the Etain double tour and love it, it's my favorite band but I do have 3 more on their way to me today! I have an Etain Kelly and love the matchy match look.


----------



## MSO13

So happy my bands are here! I thought it would be next week!
Barenia Double, White and Black Simple Tour


----------



## katstoy

chenchen_chikis said:


> Question to anyone who purchased directly from apple:  does your box say: "designed by Apple in California, made in china"?  Is it referring to the box or the band?



Yes indeed the box does say that.  I am taking that to mean that the strap was made in China. Which if it is true is pretty disappointing for an H product.  I have a Feu single tour on its way to me from the H.com site.  I have a feeling we will be seeing the same thing on the box.

But, my Blue Jean double tour from the Apple store is just lovely!!  When I originally bought the watch saw the BJ-DT and fell in love, but figured the Fauve single tour would be more versatile.  Now I have both!!!

Here's a photo of the back of the box.  Could not find any other country of original markings on the band or in the printed materials.  China.  Bummer.


----------



## MSO13

katstoy said:


> Yes indeed the box does say that.  I am taking that to mean that the strap was made in China. Which if it is true is pretty disappointing for an H product.  I have a Feu single tour on its way to me from the H.com site.  I have a feeling we will be seeing the same thing on the box.
> 
> But, my Blue Jean double tour from the Apple store is just lovely!!  When I originally bought the watch saw the BJ-DT and fell in love, but figured the Fauve single tour would be more versatile.  Now I have both!!!
> 
> Here's a photo of the back of the box.  Could not find any other country of original markings on the band or in the printed materials.  China.  Bummer.



The Apple Watch component is made in China, the Hermes bands are not made in China. Hermes makes products in several places around the world but I do not believe they would be manufacturing their leather goods in China, even watch bands. 

My guess would be the straps were sent to China for packaging and assembly to ship as a set. My new bands from Hermes do not say Made in China. I will go through the brochure included more closely later this evening but there is no country of origin stamp on the outside of the box like on the photo you posted.


----------



## seasounds

MrsOwen3 said:


> The Apple Watch component is made in China, the Hermes bands are not made in China. Hermes makes products in several places around the world but I do not believe they would be manufacturing their leather goods in China, even watch bands.
> 
> My guess would be the straps were sent to China for packaging and assembly to ship as a set. My new bands from Hermes do not say Made in China. I will go through the brochure included more closely later this evening but there is no country of origin stamp on the outside of the box like on the photo you posted.


 
The back of my strap says, "HERMES PARIS BRACELET MADE IN FRANCE"


----------



## katstoy

mrsowen3 said:


> the apple watch component is made in china, the hermes bands are not made in china. Hermes makes products in several places around the world but i do not believe they would be manufacturing their leather goods in china, even watch bands.
> 
> My guess would be the straps were sent to china for packaging and assembly to ship as a set. My new bands from hermes do not say made in china. I will go through the brochure included more closely later this evening but there is no country of origin stamp on the outside of the box like on the photo you posted.



:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## katstoy

seasounds said:


> The back of my strap says, "HERMES PARIS BRACELET MADE IN FRANCE"




So apparently I did not look at the very tip of the strap!  Behold - there it is - Made in France.  Feel much better now about spending over $500 on a watch band!!


----------



## Suzie

Can you change the watch straps easily yourself?


----------



## seasounds

Suzie said:


> Can you change the watch straps easily yourself?



Yes, the bands are very easy to change yourself.


----------



## Suzie

seasounds said:


> Yes, the bands are very easy to change yourself.



Good to know.


----------



## theITbag

While the fauve is at the spa, which to wear today???


----------



## Katesreport

Great collection!


----------



## xolinlevh

Ugh i wish the double tour wasnt 38 only


----------



## Freckles1

xolinlevh said:


> Ugh i wish the double tour wasnt 38 only




I know. I wanted the 42 but just purchased the 38 because of this very reason!!!


----------



## Nicolas' Mommy

I purchased the H watch with the double tour long band in blue jean but am dying to get my hands on the long double tour band in Feu. I was at the Madison store last Tuesday and was told they did not receive any Feu bands and I have been calling them and checking H.com and Apple.com ever since. Does anyone have any Intel on where/when I can get my hands on a Feu long double tour strap? Feu is like a unicorn Thank you!!


----------



## MSO13

Nicolas' Mommy said:


> I purchased the H watch with the double tour long band in blue jean but am dying to get my hands on the long double tour band in Feu. I was at the Madison store last Tuesday and was told they did not receive any Feu bands and I have been calling them and checking H.com and Apple.com ever since. Does anyone have any Intel on where/when I can get my hands on a Feu long double tour strap? Feu is like a unicorn Thank you!!




You can order it from Apple now and it says ships in 4-6 weeks, I would do that rather than wait for H to restock. Sorry, just realized you want the long. They may not have made all the colors in long. 

I think the orange bands were a big hit. Next round I'm hoping for gators and Rouge H!


----------



## loveLuxhandbags

theITbag said:


> While the fauve is at the spa, which to wear today???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336594



We can send the band to spa at Hermes? Love all the colors.  I just got my new one, capuchins, couple days ago and loving it too.  See your collections wanting to get one more....


----------



## loveLuxhandbags

MrsOwen3 said:


> You can order it from Apple now and it says ships in 4-6 weeks, I would do that rather than wait for H to restock. Sorry, just realized you want the long. They may not have made all the colors in long.
> 
> I think the orange bands were a big hit. Next round I'm hoping for gators and Rouge H!



I ordered mine; Apple Watch Hermès - 38mm Capucine Double Tour Band - Small/Medium; via Apple.com on the 19th and received it on the 22nd...... Even though it said 1 to 3 weeks.


----------



## katstoy

My Feu single tour arrived today!  Pic with my Pico:


----------



## amber_j

Does anyone have any idea if the H watch will also feature among Apple Watch 2 releases? I usually wait for the 3rd Gen of Apple products but might bite the bullet sooner if the straps are the only H-related product that will continue to be updated/available post-2017. 

TIA!


----------



## Redenkeew

amber_j said:


> Does anyone have any idea if the H watch will also feature among Apple Watch 2 releases? I usually wait for the 3rd Gen of Apple products but might bite the bullet sooner if the straps are the only H-related product that will continue to be updated/available post-2017.
> 
> TIA!




This is a tough question because Apple is known for being very secretive about their future product releases. I do hope the collaboration goes on to the newer generation of Apply Watch though, the straps Hermès is making for the watch are so amazing.


----------



## amber_j

Redenkeew said:


> This is a tough question because Apple is known for being very secretive about their future product releases. I do hope the collaboration goes on to the newer generation of Apply Watch though, the straps Hermès is making for the watch are so amazing.




It would be great if the collaboration continued. I'm doing my best to be patient and wait and see what September brings (lots of tech bloggers think Watch 2 will drop then). I'll just admire everyone's beauties in this thread in the meantime.


----------



## Redenkeew

amber_j said:


> It would be great if the collaboration continued. I'm doing my best to be patient and wait and see what September brings (lots of tech bloggers think Watch 2 will drop then). I'll just admire everyone's beauties in this thread in the meantime.




Me too. I'm on the same boat with you, waiting.


----------



## xolinlevh

My guess is they will continue. If not, the bands will work in all likelihood between all generations, so even if they dont do a Hermes watch 2, you could buy the 2nd watch and use the straps from the current generation.


----------



## amber_j

xolinlevh said:


> My guess is they will continue. If not, the bands will work in all likelihood between all generations, so even if they dont do a Hermes watch 2, you could buy the 2nd watch and use the straps from the current generation.




I love the look of the H faces so here's hoping they feature in the next gen offering. But you're right, the straps will probably be interchangeable so they'll be an option to consider in the absence of an H Watch 2.


----------



## Freckles1

My watch came!


----------



## seasounds

Freckles1 said:


> My watch came!
> View attachment 3341174
> View attachment 3341175


 
Beautiful!  I really like the red.  Do you know which red it is?  Thanks.


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> My watch came!
> View attachment 3341174
> View attachment 3341175



Congrats Freckles! Have fun with it, the straps look great on you!


----------



## Freckles1

seasounds said:


> Beautiful!  I really like the red.  Do you know which red it is?  Thanks.




It is capucine!!


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Congrats Freckles! Have fun with it, the straps look great on you!




MrsO how long does your battery last before you need to charge your watch again?
Thanks!


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> MrsO how long does your battery last before you need to charge your watch again?
> Thanks!




I charge overnight and it lasts the day from 6am -10/11pm. if I'm very active and using the workout apps it gets pretty low by the end of the day but most days it uses about 50% of the juice. Personally I'm really pleased with the battery life and it also doesn't drain my phone.


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> I charge overnight and it lasts the day from 6am -10/11pm. if I'm very active and using the workout apps it gets pretty low by the end of the day but most days it uses about 50% of the juice. Personally I'm really pleased with the battery life and it also doesn't drain my phone.




Thank you!


----------



## xolinlevh

Question for all the owners:

Do you all use the H watch face all the time? I have the non H 42mm stainless model and I'm a huge fan of the Modular face so i can get a ton of info at a glance. Id love to have the H face to go with the bands, but given how it doesnt have many complications on it....i cant say id use it that often.


----------



## MSO13

xolinlevh said:


> Question for all the owners:
> 
> Do you all use the H watch face all the time? I have the non H 42mm stainless model and I'm a huge fan of the Modular face so i can get a ton of info at a glance. Id love to have the H face to go with the bands, but given how it doesnt have many complications on it....i cant say id use it that often.



I have never used any of the other faces, once I modified the H face to the font I liked I've left it alone. 

I just looked at the Modular face you use but that one would stress me out. I just like the time at a glance, I can look for the other info if I need it. It's a good design because we can each use it how it works best for us!


----------



## katstoy

xolinlevh said:


> Question for all the owners:
> 
> Do you all use the H watch face all the time? I have the non H 42mm stainless model and I'm a huge fan of the Modular face so i can get a ton of info at a glance. Id love to have the H face to go with the bands, but given how it doesnt have many complications on it....i cant say id use it that often.



I first had an the sport model and would change the face almost daily.   I'd match the face color to my outfit or the band - have multiple bands in different colors. I'd also use the photo option.  I have about 10 favorite photos that would alternate in the face.   However-- since getting the H version i almost exclusively  use the H faces.  The only time I change it is when I go to Disneyland, then I have to use the Mickey Mouse face!


----------



## theITbag

I use the H face only.


----------



## merrydish

While in N.Y.C. last week I was able to get the Hermes watch which was an anniversary present from dear DH. Well, I absolutely love it!!!!!!!

Since changing the bands is so easy, I got both the "feu" and the "blanc" double tour bands plus Apple's new "Milanese Loop" black stainless steel band with the magnetic closure for everyday and working out at the gym.

Well, I must say my head was spinning after Apple demonstrated a bunch of features. While their online tutorials are excellent I found the "watch basics" workshop I took in the Apple store yesterday both fun and a huge help. I've also signed up for an upcoming workshop pertaining to the watch's "activity" features.


----------



## WingNut

Hi there, hoping to soon join the H Apple Watch club as I've been admiring it for awhile! I have small wrists...I think about 6" around. Can those of you who have the double-tour tell me their wrist size and whether the long or regular strap fit best for you?


----------



## ouija board

WingNut said:


> Hi there, hoping to soon join the H Apple Watch club as I've been admiring it for awhile! I have small wrists...I think about 6" around. Can those of you who have the double-tour tell me their wrist size and whether the long or regular strap fit best for you?




My wrists are about the same as yours. I don't have a measuring tape handy, but I wear a 7" VCA 5 motif bracelet and the PM Clic Clac. The regular double tour is the perfect length. I wear it on the fifth hole, which is the middle hole. Usually, H watch bands are an inch too long on me unless I special order them, so this was a nice surprise.


----------



## merrydish

My wrists are 6" in circumference and the "regular" double tour fits me perfectly with a couple of extra holes to spare. No, with that size wrist you definitely do not want the "long" size double tour.


----------



## WingNut

ouija board said:


> My wrists are about the same as yours. I don't have a measuring tape handy, but I wear a 7" VCA 5 motif bracelet and the PM Clic Clac. The regular double tour is the perfect length. I wear it on the fifth hole, which is the middle hole. Usually, H watch bands are an inch too long on me unless I special order them, so this was a nice surprise.







merrydish said:


> My wrists are 6" in circumference and the "regular" double tour fits me perfectly with a couple of extra holes to spare. No, with that size wrist you definitely do not want the "long" size double tour.




Oh thank you I'm so glad I asked! I was ready to go for the long.....


----------



## gagabag

WingNut said:


> Hi there, hoping to soon join the H Apple Watch club as I've been admiring it for awhile! I have small wrists...I think about 6" around. Can those of you who have the double-tour tell me their wrist size and whether the long or regular strap fit best for you?




My wrist is 15cm, wears PM clic clac & size 17 love bracelets. The regular is just right (had to return the long strap as it was just too long on me).


----------



## Ksyusha

I have double tour and it's little bit tight, my i made an extra hole so it's ok now

Want to buy a band, but  H.com doesn't have sizes, just one...

This is mine btw)


----------



## katstoy

Have you tried the on line Apple Store?    They have the double tour in two sizes.  Or at least they did.


----------



## merrydish

If you can get to an Apple store that carries the Apple watch, they should have lots of bands in both sizes. At least that was the case in NYC.


----------



## Ksyusha

katstoy said:


> Have you tried the on line Apple Store?    They have the double tour in two sizes.  Or at least they did.



i checked, they don't have green


----------



## Ksyusha

merrydish said:


> If you can get to an Apple store that carries the Apple watch, they should have lots of bands in both sizes. At least that was the case in NYC.



we don't have Hermes apple watch in Houston( Went there yesterday


----------



## larkbunting

My Apple Watch 42mm single tour and two additional bands.  They sold out super fast, so glad I was able to order the bands online on day one.  The Bleu Saphir is stunning, almost an indigo.  The Feu is your classic Hermes orange.  I hope they do more colors now that they see the demand for them.


----------



## misshufflepuff

The bands only come in one size. The 38mm vs 42mm is the size of the Apple Watch, not the band length. 

Most, if not all, of the Hermes single tour bands are sold out on Apple's website, but I was able to snag a teal one on H.com this weekend.


----------



## Mariquita

Does anyone know if there will be an H version of the Apple Watch 2? I searched the news stories and found references to the current H watch, but no mention of an upgrade. Thanks in advance!


----------



## larkbunting

Mariquita said:


> Does anyone know if there will be an H version of the Apple Watch 2? I searched the news stories and found references to the current H watch, but no mention of an upgrade. Thanks in advance!


Since and Apple Watch 2 has not even been announced, I doubt we'd know anything concrete regarding bands until there is.


----------



## MSO13

Mariquita said:


> Does anyone know if there will be an H version of the Apple Watch 2? I searched the news stories and found references to the current H watch, but no mention of an upgrade. Thanks in advance!



The Hermes Apple watch has been hugely successful so I have no doubt that when they release a new version of the Apple watch they will do a new Hermes version along with another collection of bands. I believe this collaboration has helped H reach customers that were previously unaware of the brand. I haven't heard of a new watch yet though.


----------



## Redenkeew

Ksyusha said:


> I have double tour and it's little bit tight, my i made an extra hole so it's ok now
> 
> Want to buy a band, but  H.com doesn't have sizes, just one...
> 
> This is mine btw)



Gorgeous look. May I ask for the brands of that top and pants? You look absolutely effortless and so chic.


----------



## Ksyusha

Redenkeew said:


> Gorgeous look. May I ask for the brands of that top and pants? You look absolutely effortless and so chic.


Thanks! 
It's Theory


----------



## LittleMsMelody

Ksyusha said:


> we don't have Hermes apple watch in Houston( Went there yesterday



We do now! They came in at the H store last week and they have stock of extra bands as well. 

I asked about when new colors would be available and my SA said they would be offering new colors seasonally. So that hints that the Apple/Hermes relationship will continue indefinitely.


----------



## Ksyusha

LittleMsMelody said:


> We do now! They came in at the H store last week and they have stock of extra bands as well.
> 
> I asked about when new colors would be available and my SA said they would be offering new colors seasonally. So that hints that the Apple/Hermes relationship will continue indefinitely.


Yeah i know! Was there today! Didn't like anything((( Waiting for new colors (hope it's going to be some roses)


----------



## MSO13

Ok I vote we start a list of colors we wish they would make here, you guys know they read this forum, right? 
I would like:
Rouge H Epsom
ALLIGATOR anything please but really black and rouge H
Craie Swift
Gris Tourterelle Swift

What do you guys _need_?


----------



## LittleMsMelody

Ksyusha said:


> Yeah i know! Was there today! Didn't like anything((( Waiting for new colors (hope it's going to be some roses)



I feel ya. I dropped in yesterday to pick up a scarf and had planned to grab a single tour band but none of the colors made my heart sing in person. MrsOwen3's wish list would though!


----------



## Ksyusha

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ok I vote we start a list of colors we wish they would make here, you guys know they read this forum, right?
> 
> What do you guys _need_?


I'm trying not to think about it because (as usual) it will be absolutely different colors


----------



## larkbunting

LittleMsMelody said:


> I feel ya. I dropped in yesterday to pick up a scarf and had planned to grab a single tour band but none of the colors made my heart sing in person. MrsOwen3's wish list would though!



I absolutely love my Sapphire band.  It's a very deep blue that looks great in sunlight.


----------



## MommyDaze

larkbunting said:


> I absolutely love my Sapphire band.  It's a very deep blue that looks great in sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395706


I love the sapphire!  I'm debating between that and the blue paon in double tour.


----------



## LittleMsMelody

larkbunting said:


> I absolutely love my Sapphire band.  It's a very deep blue that looks great in sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395706



This was the color I liked best out of all the options but I can figure out how to work it in to my wardrobe to get much use out of it. If they made a 38mm single tour in etain I'd buy it in a heartbeat. 

I think the ones currently out are supposed to be the FW line so maybe the SS colors will be announced in Sept at Apple's next product launch? I'm hoping anyway.


----------



## bagidiotic

larkbunting said:


> I absolutely love my Sapphire band.  It's a very deep blue that looks great in sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395706


Indeed such rich elegant blue


----------



## hinick

Anyone knows any shop in Singapore has Apple Watch single tour 38cm in white or Bleu Saphir colour? (Strap only) Thanks very much.


----------



## lvmk

Vintage Leather said:


> I think my problem with the Apple watch and the Hermes iPad cases and everything is - what do you do with them when the Apple product (or other tech product) breaks?
> 
> So, you buy an Apple Watch and you wear it.  And two years from now, battery corrodes inside the watch, or they offer a new one in a different size or the screen stops working and they no longer have replacements in stock or... it goes bad.
> At that point, do you throw away the Hermes?  Do you try to reuse it?
> 
> I buy Hermes so that I will have Hermes in twenty years or even fifty years.  I'd love to see if anyone still has their Hermes Apple Watch in five years, and if it works.



Apple keeps parts in stock for a minimum of 7 years after a product has been discontinued, and during those  7 years they will service the product. In fact, they will service the product after 7 years as long as there are parts left.


----------



## Vintage Leather

lvmk said:


> Apple keeps parts in stock for a minimum of 7 years after a product has been discontinued, and during those  7 years they will service the product. In fact, they will service the product after 7 years as long as there are parts left.




I know; I love my apple products and I keep them running as long as I possibly can.  But my newest purse is 9 years old, and I have plenty that are around 40 years old.  

7 years to 15 years is a ridiculously short period of time for Hermes.  I do have a LV Palm Pilot case from the 90s, and it's a struggle to figure out what to do with it.


----------



## LVLover

Does anyone know if the single tour watch strap for 38mm Apple Watch are still available in: blue sapphire, cappicune, and blue paon? They are not online and "sold out" at my store. They are also sold out at Apple.com and the two Apple stores near me. Will there be more stock coming? Thanks!!!


----------



## larkbunting

LVLover said:


> Does anyone know if the single tour watch strap for 38mm Apple Watch are still available in: blue sapphire, cappicune, and blue paon? They are not online and "sold out" at my store. They are also sold out at Apple.com and the two Apple stores near me. Will there be more stock coming? Thanks!!!


They seem to be slow to restock/manufacture the bands that they sold out.  Although if it gives you any hope, the Fire (orange) single tour for 42mm was out of stock for months and they now have them available.  So it seems they are still trying to produce them.  I imagine they want to build up a large supply before offering them online or in stores.  They are handmade, so it must take a while to make a few hundred.


----------



## ailoveresale

Hi everyone! My wonderful DH just bought me an H Apple Watch double tour. [emoji4]. I thought I wanted Etain but he felt the Fauve looked more classic Hermes. I kind of agree with him but I already have a Cartier tank with a tan strap so I want to have something in a dark color to wear with blacks and greys. I'm thinking of getting an extra strap. What would you all recommend - get the Etain even though DH didn't like it? I also think the Bleu Saphire looks gorgeous. Or mix it up and get Capucine? TIA! [emoji16]


----------



## LovEmAll

ailoveresale said:


> Hi everyone! My wonderful DH just bought me an H Apple Watch double tour. [emoji4]. I thought I wanted Etain but he felt the Fauve looked more classic Hermes. I kind of agree with him but I already have a Cartier tank with a tan strap so I want to have something in a dark color to wear with blacks and greys. I'm thinking of getting an extra strap. What would you all recommend - get the Etain even though DH didn't like it? I also think the Bleu Saphire looks gorgeous. Or mix it up and get Capucine? TIA! [emoji16]



I think blue sapphire or capucine would both be fun.  Blue paon would be stunning too.  Any one of those would go great wit darker colors so you have a bit of a pop.  Another alternative is to get a different Cartier strap for your tank (that's what I did for mine [emoji87][emoji85])

Good luck deciding dear!


----------



## ailoveresale

LovEmAll said:


> I think blue sapphire or capucine would both be fun.  Blue paon would be stunning too.  Any one of those would go great wit darker colors so you have a bit of a pop.  Another alternative is to get a different Cartier strap for your tank (that's what I did for mine [emoji87][emoji85])
> 
> Good luck deciding dear!



Thank you! I decided to go with the blue sapphire because I think it will be fun but also versatile. Thanks!


----------



## katstoy

New band colors!   On the apple site but not available yet.   New cuff band for 38mm too!!!


----------



## replayii

New bands available in Anemone! Along with Etoupe, Blue Agate and Rose Jaipur


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

New style strap.







http://www.apple.com/shop/buy-watch...reSelect=false&product=MNQ72LL/A&step=detail#

PHOTO FROM APPLE.COM


----------



## ouija board

I love the new colors!! My first set of bands was all neutrals (etain and Barenia), so I'm going for super bright Anemone and RJ this time [emoji41]


----------



## LittleMsMelody

The new strap style is pretty cool. Does anyone know when they will go on sale?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

LittleMsMelody said:


> The new strap style is pretty cool. Does anyone know when they will go on sale?



Late September.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

There's an Hermes orange sport band with every Hermes Apple Watch purchase!!


----------



## replayii

I'm in love with this new strap style [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MSO13

Thanks to everyone for sharing the new info, alas they did not take any of our suggestions we all posted in this thread. None of these new colors are calling to me. I was hoping for Craie and Rouge H. Maybe next Fall...


----------



## koshi13

For current H Apple Watch owners...what is the tiny dot under the H logo on the watch face? Is it a complication? For what...moon phases? I can't find an answer and it's driving me bonkers. 

I think I'm finally going to succumb and get the H Apple Watch. Can't resist étoupe!


----------



## MSO13

koshi13 said:


> For current H Apple Watch owners...what is the tiny dot under the H logo on the watch face? Is it a complication? For what...moon phases? I can't find an answer and it's driving me bonkers.
> 
> I think I'm finally going to succumb and get the H Apple Watch. Can't resist étoupe!



It's moon phases on mine.


----------



## mibonbon

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> There's an Hermes orange sport band with every Hermes Apple Watch purchase!!



I'm going a little nuts over this sport band too! Haha!


----------



## koshi13

MrsOwen3 said:


> It's moon phases on mine.



Thank you!


----------



## ailoveresale

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> There's an Hermes orange sport band with every Hermes Apple Watch purchase!!



Waah I want one! DH just got me an H Apple Watch, I wonder if they will have this available for current owners??


----------



## ssv003

ailoveresale said:


> Waah I want one! DH just got me an H Apple Watch, I wonder if they will have this available for current owners??



I do hope so! I recently got mine, too.


----------



## gagabag

I like this new single tour strap 



View attachment 3461472


----------



## xolinlevh

I'm loving the new Hermes bands, but i also really love the ceramic edition one. Does anyone think it would be possible to pull of the bright white of the ceramic watch with any of the Hermes bands?


----------



## itorresmd

I'm Hermes Apple Watch crazy now. 
Help me decide: 
Series 2 double tour eutope or barenia?
I have a Lindy 30 eutope and also have Evelyn PM barenia. 
I will also get additional Hermes bands, can I get a Rouge G band?
Thanks in advance


----------



## bedhead

itorresmd said:


> I'm Hermes Apple Watch crazy now.
> Help me decide:
> Series 2 double tour eutope or barenia?
> I have a Lindy 30 eutope and also have Evelyn PM barenia.
> I will also get additional Hermes bands, can I get a Rouge G band?
> Thanks in advance


I would go for the Barenia strap. I have a Barenia watch strap for my Slim d'Hermes and it's so soft and comfy to wear.


----------



## Susangria

Never mind that I bought the single tour watch with the Barenia strap last year... I've gone ahead and ordered the Series 2 Hermes single tour with the Rose Jaipur strap, an additional single tour strap in the Bleu Agate (STILL annoyed I missed out on that brilliant blue strap this past spring!), and a double tour strap in the Etoupe.  I have no Hermes purses yet, but I hope to one day. I love reading this site and seeing your lovely items.

If I'm not mistaken, it appears there are new Hermes faces on the Series 2 also, particularly the colors of the numbers, as shown in the picture with the Hermes orange sport strap. 

Happy timekeeping!


----------



## LittleMsMelody

Susangria said:


> Never mind that I bought the single tour watch with the Barenia strap last year... I've gone ahead and ordered the Series 2 Hermes single tour with the Rose Jaipur strap, an additional single tour strap in the Bleu Agate (STILL annoyed I missed out on that brilliant blue strap this past spring!), and a double tour strap in the Etoupe.  I have no Hermes purses yet, but I hope to one day. I love reading this site and seeing your lovely items.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, it appears there are new Hermes faces on the Series 2 also, particularly the colors of the numbers, as shown in the picture with the Hermes orange sport strap.
> 
> Happy timekeeping!



You're going to have such a nice variety with those strap choices! I'm a little jealous that we didn't get a rubber strap with series one. [emoji22] The orange numbers are definitely a new option. The other faces looked the same as series 1 unless I missed some pictures. I hope you post modeling shots when they arrive.


----------



## ailoveresale

I couldn't help myself... I originally wanted the etain double tour but DH talked me into getting the fauve because it looks "more Hermes." I ended up getting a blue sapphire double tour strap as well. Now that etoupe is out, well I had to finally get something in a grey tone so I got a single tour band. DH is going to wish he had just bought me the etain in the first place! Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## mrs.hu

Does anyone know if they will sell the orange Hermes sport band separately?


----------



## chymera

mrs.hu said:


> Does anyone know if they will sell the orange Hermes sport band separately?



I haven't read that they will, but maybe eventually?


----------



## chymera

Too the plunge and preordered the 38mm in rose Jaipur single tour!


----------



## katstoy

I hope the new watch faces will be in the new OS upload. The last time they updated the OS it included different watch faces.  So if there are new Hermes faces I hope we can get them!


----------



## koshi13

chymera said:


> Too the plunge and preordered the 38mm in rose Jaipur single tour!


Me too!  Etoupe double tour and extra anemone double tour strap.


----------



## Susangria

I was just looking at the Apple website and it appears none of the Hermes Apple watches are available any longer for pre-order. Whether they are sold out for the time being or something else is going on, I don't know. Congrats to those who ordered already! Mine says it will be delivered by September 30. The bands all appear to be available for order.

ETA: It appears the Single Tour with a Rose Jaipur band is sold out, the Double Tour with the Etoupe band is sold out (both in 38mm), the Single Tour with the Feu band (42 mm) is still available, as are the Series 2 models with Fuave Barenia bands, except for the 42mm style with the new Single Tour deployment bucket. Sorry for the alarm!


----------



## mibonbon

Correct me if I'm wrong, but we can't buy the series 2, 38mm single tour in etoupe? I don't see an option for this. So if I want a single tour in etoupe, I have to buy something other color band with the series 2 and swap it on? Confused...


----------



## chymera

pearliiee said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but we can't buy the series 2, 38mm single tour in etoupe? I don't see an option for this. So if I want a single tour in etoupe, I have to buy something other color band with the series 2 and swap it on? Confused...



The Australian website doesn't show the etoupe as single tour either, only double. 
You can buy and swap any strap as long as you buy the correct size.


----------



## mibonbon

chymera said:


> The Australian website doesn't show the etoupe as single tour either, only double.
> You can buy and swap any strap as long as you buy the correct size.



Yes i am actually looking at the Australian website. I just wonder if it's not showing up because it's sold out or they just don't sell that combination. [emoji848]


----------



## LittleMsMelody

pearliiee said:


> Yes i am actually looking at the Australian website. I just wonder if it's not showing up because it's sold out or they just don't sell that combination. [emoji848]



According to the US Apple site the single tour is only available in Fauve Barenia and Rose Jaipur Epsom with the 38mm watch. Yet again they've found ways to make us buy more products!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3466082


----------



## mibonbon

LittleMsMelody said:


> According to the US Apple site the single tour is only available in Fauve Barenia and Rose Jaipur Epsom with the 38mm watch. Yet again they've found ways to make us buy more products!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466082



Oh gosh...there goes my hard earned cash...LOL
I actually was just on the phone with them and they confirmed that they don't have the combo I wanted so I will have to buy the etoupe band if I wanted it. -____-


----------



## Susangria

katstoy said:


> I hope the new watch faces will be in the new OS upload. The last time they updated the OS it included different watch faces.  So if there are new Hermes faces I hope we can get them!



There are no new watch face for H in the new WatchOS but there is the option now to make the numbers orange or white, rather than white only. The orange is nice, but a little dark. I suspect it will appear much brighter on the Series 2 watches, which have increased brightness.


----------



## katstoy

Susangria said:


> There are no new watch face for H in the new WatchOS but there is the option now to make the numbers orange or white, rather than white only. The orange is nice, but a little dark. I suspect it will appear much brighter on the Series 2 watches, which have increased brightness.


Just updated the watch and now have the orange face!  Like the new Minnie Mouse faces as well!  Just need to decide if I want the anemone strap or not!  I have the original fauve barenia single tour that came with the watch, an orange single tour, a blue jean double tour and a dark grey (like the etain) double tour from Lucrin.   Also have four colors of the apple rubber strap (white, red, pink and light blue) and the steel mesh strap (which is one of my favorites).  So do I really need yet another strap?

Love the way you can configure the faces on your phone then just add to the watch!


----------



## replayii

Has anyone got the series 2 Apple Watch Hermes? I called the Apple Store this morning and was told the series 2 watches are all sold out! It's a little hard to believe. Are they launched today along with the iPhone 7?


----------



## MSO13

replayii said:


> Has anyone got the series 2 Apple Watch Hermes? I called the Apple Store this morning and was told the series 2 watches are all sold out! It's a little hard to believe. Are they launched today along with the iPhone 7?



I preordered with Apple on their website last week and it was listed as 9/30 arrival but they charged my card today so maybe they are shipping today. 

Apple stores are probably sold out and if they get stock in, they won't know till the day it arrives. Your best bet is to place an order on the Apple website as they are shipping in 2-7 weeks. 

My advice for anyone if you want one, don't try to get them through Hermes as they carry more limited stock of the watches unless you're at Madison. Just place an order on Apple's website and they will ship it to you as soon as it's available. If you want straps, order those from Hermes.com. Just my experience for getting what I wanted and dealing with Hermes' crazy transfer policy.


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Hermes has convinced me to dip my toes into the Apple Watch world - just preordered the double tour Fauve Barenia. No idea what the watch actually does apart from tell the time


----------



## ailoveresale

MrsOwen3 said:


> I preordered with Apple on their website last week and it was listed as 9/30 arrival but they charged my card today so maybe they are shipping today.
> 
> Apple stores are probably sold out and if they get stock in, they won't know till the day it arrives. Your best bet is to place an order on the Apple website as they are shipping in 2-7 weeks.
> 
> My advice for anyone if you want one, don't try to get them through Hermes as they carry more limited stock of the watches unless you're at Madison. Just place an order on Apple's website and they will ship it to you as soon as it's available. If you want straps, order those from Hermes.com. Just my experience for getting what I wanted and dealing with Hermes' crazy transfer policy.



I preordered the single tour etoupe strap from the Apple Store and it shipped yesterday, scheduled to arrive Monday!


----------



## argcdg

xolinlevh said:


> I'm loving the new Hermes bands, but i also really love the ceramic edition one. Does anyone think it would be possible to pull of the bright white of the ceramic watch with any of the Hermes bands?


This is what I'm trying to figure out!  Had trouble deciding between the Hermes watch and the ceramic. I ultimately ordered the ceramic watch, which should arrive Tuesday. I just ordered the Hermes double tour strap in etoupe. Not sure how they will look together but I guess I can return the strap?


----------



## MSO13

ailoveresale said:


> I preordered the single tour etoupe strap from the Apple Store and it shipped yesterday, scheduled to arrive Monday!



exciting, mine says processing but still ships in 2 weeks. Hopefully sooner. i got the 38mm Barenia Single. 

I find the double tour uncomfortable so i'm going to part with my old watch and the gorgeous Etain double band. i'm sad to say goodbye to the color but i work with my hands and the double is a little limiting in my wrist movement.


----------



## Susangria

MrsOwen3 said:


> exciting, mine says processing but still ships in 2 weeks. Hopefully sooner. i got the 38mm Barenia Single.
> 
> I find the double tour uncomfortable so i'm going to part with my old watch and the gorgeous Etain double band. i'm sad to say goodbye to the color but i work with my hands and the double is a little limiting in my wrist movement.



I preordered the 38mm with the Rose Jaipur strap and it says it will arrive by September 30, but my bank called me yesterday to verify the charge on my credit card  as Apple processed it. Not sure if it will arrive sooner but Apple usually doesn't charge until an item ships. 

I was in Hermes today to look at scarves and they had the Apple watches on display. I didn't inquire if any were available but after viewing them i'm more excited about the Rose Jaipur and less excited about the Etoupe double tour band I ordered that arrives Monday. I think I'll return the Etoupe strap and get a scarf and scarf ring instead. ALSO - the Anemone is beautiful in person. Much nicer than is pictured on Apple's website.


----------



## chymera

Susangria said:


> I preordered the 38mm with the Rose Jaipur strap and it says it will arrive by September 30, but my bank called me yesterday to verify the charge on my credit card  as Apple processed it. Not sure if it will arrive sooner but Apple usually doesn't charge until an item ships.
> 
> I was in Hermes today to look at scarves and they had the Apple watches on display. I didn't inquire if any were available but after viewing them i'm more excited about the Rose Jaipur and less excited about the Etoupe double tour band I ordered that arrives Monday. I think I'll return the Etoupe strap and get a scarf and scarf ring instead. ALSO - the Anemone is beautiful in person. Much nicer than is pictured on Apple's website.



Have you seen the rose in real life? I haven't and that's what I ordered. I hope it suits me! I have very fair skin and wear a lot of black and white and jeans so hopefully it will all go together.

In Australia Apple charged me the second I ordered which was on the 11th. Hermes website and Apple website show officially the watch isn't available til the 23rd so won't be receiving until after that date. My Apple account says my ETA is October 11!!


----------



## Susangria

chymera said:


> Have you seen the rose in real life? I haven't and that's what I ordered. I hope it suits me! I have very fair skin and wear a lot of black and white and jeans so hopefully it will all go together.
> 
> In Australia Apple charged me the second I ordered which was on the 11th. Hermes website and Apple website show officially the watch isn't available til the 23rd so won't be receiving until after that date. My Apple account says my ETA is October 11!!



I DID see the Rose and it's stunning. Bright and saturated with color.  I am on the verge of purchasing my first Hermes scarf to match it. Take note, people, you're watching someone take the first exit onto the ramp of addiction...


----------



## mrs.hu

Are the first generation Hermes/Apple Watch bands still available? I can't seem to find them on the apple website.


----------



## ouija board

mrs.hu said:


> Are the first generation Hermes/Apple Watch bands still available? I can't seem to find them on the apple website.



I wonder if the Hermes stores might still have them. I think they've already received the second generation watches, but it wouldn't hurt to call and ask.


----------



## mrs.hu

ouija board said:


> I wonder if the Hermes stores might still have them. I think they've already received the second generation watches, but it wouldn't hurt to call and ask.



Thanks! Does that mean they are discontinuing the other color straps?


----------



## mibonbon

I tried on a couple of bands today at the apple store. Originally was considering the RJ in single tour or the etoupe in double tour. But after I tried on the new double buckle, I find it quite interesting! Any thoughts on the new double buckle cuff? Also does anyone know if we buy from Hermes, what is the policy on repairs of the watch itself? If we need to get it fixed, do we take it to Apple or Hermes?


----------



## bruintscherl

argcdg said:


> This is what I'm trying to figure out!  Had trouble deciding between the Hermes watch and the ceramic. I ultimately ordered the ceramic watch, which should arrive Tuesday. I just ordered the Hermes double tour strap in etoupe. Not sure how they will look together but I guess I can return the strap?


Could you please post pictures! I'm thinking about exactly this combination, but not sure if the Ceramic case looks good with the band. Thanks!


----------



## MSO13

pearliiee said:


> I tried on a couple of bands today at the apple store. Originally was considering the RJ in single tour or the etoupe in double tour. But after I tried on the new double buckle, I find it quite interesting! Any thoughts on the new double buckle cuff? Also does anyone know if we buy from Hermes, what is the policy on repairs of the watch itself? If we need to get it fixed, do we take it to Apple or Hermes?
> 
> View attachment 3470548
> View attachment 3470549
> View attachment 3470550
> View attachment 3470551
> View attachment 3470552
> View attachment 3470553
> View attachment 3470554
> View attachment 3470555
> View attachment 3470556
> View attachment 3470557



Personally, I'm not a fan of the double buckle, the cuff or the double tour. I don't find them as comfortable to wear daily. I've worn my Apple watch every single day since January 28th but prior to that I hadn't worn a watch in years so maybe I just wasn't used to it. I find the thick bands or double wrap limit wrist movement whereas my single tours-I forget I have them on. My black box is by far my most worn and favorite. 

As for repairs if needed, I would say watch component to Apple and leather straps to Hermes.


----------



## ailoveresale

Got my etoupe single tour band today and love it! The single tour sits easier on my wrist but the double tour makes it more secure. Love the etoupe in swift. [emoji4][emoji1360]


----------



## mibonbon

MrsOwen3 said:


> Personally, I'm not a fan of the double buckle, the cuff or the double tour. I don't find them as comfortable to wear daily. I've worn my Apple watch every single day since January 28th but prior to that I hadn't worn a watch in years so maybe I just wasn't used to it. I find the thick bands or double wrap limit wrist movement whereas my single tours-I forget I have them on. My black box is by far my most worn and favorite.
> 
> As for repairs if needed, I would say watch component to Apple and leather straps to Hermes.



Yes agreed. I have the single tour in Fauve and it's definitely the more comfortable compared to the double tour. I'm just very intrigued by the double buckle cuff. Hope someone can chime in on how comfortable it is once they receive it[emoji4]


----------



## xolinlevh

argcdg said:


> This is what I'm trying to figure out!  Had trouble deciding between the Hermes watch and the ceramic. I ultimately ordered the ceramic watch, which should arrive Tuesday. I just ordered the Hermes double tour strap in etoupe. Not sure how they will look together but I guess I can return the strap?



Please post photos once you get it! A friend mentioned to me the problem may be more the links that dont match well. IE the bright white of the watch with the silver (or other color) links where the band connects to it. Finds me wondering how my milanese loop, or product red bands will look if i went that route.


----------



## ouija board

MrsOwen3 said:


> exciting, mine says processing but still ships in 2 weeks. Hopefully sooner. i got the 38mm Barenia Single.
> 
> I find the double tour uncomfortable so i'm going to part with my old watch and the gorgeous Etain double band. i'm sad to say goodbye to the color but i work with my hands and the double is a little limiting in my wrist movement.



I've only bought the double tour straps so far because it seemed to make the price tag more "worth it" and it looks more distinctly Hermes compared to the other Apple leather straps. But I went for a Rose Jaipur single tour strap this time, and OMG, it is so much more comfortable! Especially in the hot, humid weather that we're having here, the extra leather on the double tour makes my wrist that much sweatier. I do like the look of the double tour, but I may have to add more single tour straps. And by add, I mean one of each color...[emoji28]


----------



## argcdg

That may be exactly right - I will definitely post pictures.  The reason I went with the ceramic is that I wear a lot of gold and I don't love the way the stainless watch looks with it; I thought the white would be better.  The silver links may create the same problem; I kind of like the clean look of the sport band.  What I really, really want is the Hermes orange sport band but of course that is not sold separately!


----------



## DreamingPink

ailoveresale said:


> View attachment 3471254
> 
> View attachment 3471256
> 
> 
> Got my etoupe single tour band today and love it! The single tour sits easier on my wrist but the double tour makes it more secure. Love the etoupe in swift. [emoji4][emoji1360]



May I ask if etoupe looks more grey or brown irl? My husband wants a grey one and is planning to get the etoupe band too, but here I see it's more on the brown side? Thanks!


----------



## ailoveresale

MiniNavy said:


> May I ask if etoupe looks more grey or brown irl? My husband wants a grey one and is planning to get the etoupe band too, but here I see it's more on the brown side? Thanks!



It depends on the lighting...it falls more in the beige category with grey undertones. Definitely greige. Not as grey as etain but this has contrast stitching which makes it look more distinctly Hermes. Hope that helps!


----------



## argcdg

MiniNavy said:


> May I ask if etoupe looks more grey or brown irl? My husband wants a grey one and is planning to get the etoupe band too, but here I see it's more on the brown side? Thanks!


It's exactly at the midway point between brown and grey.  Hope this doesn't offend, but I think of it as being a somewhat feminine color (especially with white stitching).  I have two bags in etoupe and I love them because the color is very versatile; it goes equally well with navy and with black.


----------



## DreamingPink

argcdg said:


> It's exactly at the midway point between brown and grey.  Hope this doesn't offend, but I think of it as being a somewhat feminine color (especially with white stitching).  I have two bags in etoupe and I love them because the color is very versatile; it goes equally well with navy and with black.



Thank you so much for the information, it is great help! Too bad there is no 42mm etain strap, so the best bet is to go try it on at the store and see how DH likes it... thank you again!


----------



## DreamingPink

ailoveresale said:


> It depends on the lighting...it falls more in the beige category with grey undertones. Definitely greige. Not as grey as etain but this has contrast stitching which makes it look more distinctly Hermes. Hope that helps!



Yes I like the white stitching too, he is still deciding between a regular Apple Watch or H one, since there is no true grey from H.. of course I want him to get the H apple watch hehe!


----------



## Susangria

I received my Agate Bleu single tour strap and my Etoupe double tour strap yesterday and I received notice a short while ago that my Series 2 Hermes 38mm with the Rose Jaipur band would arrive on the 27th, rather than the 30th as I was quoted at the time of the order.  Very excited!


----------



## DesignerNewbie

When I ordered mine, the delivery date was the 5th of October. Today i received an email saying it had shipped and is due here tomorrow (23rd September)! That's one way to manage expectations!


----------



## MSO13

Got my shipping confirmation! Should have my barenia single by Monday!


----------



## Susangria

MrsOwen3 said:


> Got my shipping confirmation! Should have my barenia single by Monday!



My Apple notification says the 27th - but UPS tells me Monday the 26th. It left China today.


----------



## argcdg

bruintscherl said:


> Could you please post pictures! I'm thinking about exactly this combination, but not sure if the Ceramic case looks good with the band. Thanks!



I'm sorry, put it on and took it off so fast that I didn't even post pictures!  I love the ceramic watch.  I hate the ceramic watch with the double tour band - it looked silly and was completely uncomfortable.  The band is going back.  I think the whole point of the ceramic watch is the very clean look with the sport strap; it didn't look right with the leather band, and it lost all the ease of use.


----------



## gagabag

Found this photo in the net. Ceramic with barenia doesn't look good at all imo [emoji51]


----------



## Susangria

argcdg said:


> I'm sorry, put it on and took it off so fast that I didn't even post pictures!  I love the ceramic watch.  I hate the ceramic watch with the double tour band - it looked silly and was completely uncomfortable.  The band is going back.  I think the whole point of the ceramic watch is the very clean look with the sport strap; it didn't look right with the leather band, and it lost all the ease of use.



The ceramic, IMO, won't look good with any band that isn't the rubber or has a ceramic band attachment.  I'll bet Apple comes out with a ceramic band soon.


----------



## chymera

My series 2 Hermes watch Arrived this morning. The Rose Jaipur is very pretty but I'm scared to get sweaty in it lol.

Excuse the sub par photos - baby was sooking while I was trying to play with my new toy!


----------



## mibonbon

chymera said:


> My series 2 Hermes watch Arrived this morning. The Rose Jaipur is very pretty but I'm scared to get sweaty in it lol.
> 
> Excuse the sub par photos - baby was sooking while I was trying to play with my new toy!
> 
> View attachment 3473681
> View attachment 3473682
> View attachment 3473683
> View attachment 3473684
> View attachment 3473685
> View attachment 3473686
> View attachment 3473687
> View attachment 3473688



Congrats on your new RJ! The color looks stunning! Can we see how you look with the sports band if you don't mind?[emoji51]


----------



## chymera

Thank you!

Here is the sports band.

There are several faces and options... I chose these randomly.

**Again, excuse the background and dry skin :\


----------



## mibonbon

chymera said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here is the sports band.
> 
> There are several faces and options... I chose these randomly.
> 
> **Again, excuse the background and dry skin :\
> 
> View attachment 3473698
> View attachment 3473699
> View attachment 3473700



I really like the first face paired with the sports band! Can't wait to get mine. Thanks for the pictures!!


----------



## chymera

pearliiee said:


> I really like the first face paired with the sports band! Can't wait to get mine. Thanks for the pictures!!



No problem 

That is also my favourite face! Loving it with the Milanese band.


----------



## argcdg

Susangria said:


> The ceramic, IMO, won't look good with any band that isn't the rubber or has a ceramic band attachment.  I'll bet Apple comes out with a ceramic band soon.



This is exactly right.  The ceramic watch looks nice with the rubber and I hope they will come out with a ceramic band; but the combination of the ceramic watch with the Hermes band was just wrong, wrong, wrong.  Just awful.  Don't do it.

That said, I LOVE the Hermes watch with the orange Hermes sport band that Chymera just posted.  Beautiful!

I think mixing and matching is overrated.


----------



## argcdg

Susangria said:


> My Apple notification says the 27th - but UPS tells me Monday the 26th. It left China today.


BTW mine took an extra couple days to get from China to NYC - by way of Korea, Anchorage, then back to Korea, then Louisville . . . Keep an eye on the tracking.


----------



## DesignerNewbie

My Double Tour series 2 arrived today (ordered it a week ago). Love it! Not a fan of the orange sports band though. Will get another for sport etc.


----------



## hoot

DesignerNewbie said:


> My Double Tour series 2 arrived today (ordered it a week ago). Love it! Not a fan of the orange sports band though. Will get another for sport etc.


Curious to know the reason you do not like the orange sports band. Thanks! Would love to see photos of your double tour


----------



## LVoeluv

I was hoping to order the anemone strap but that only comes in 38mm and I thought I'll want the 42mm for bigger screen size. Now, do I pick anemone or get etoupe instead as that one is available for 42mm? Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## twinstar633

To the double tour owners : do you fin this comfortable for day long wear? Do you still use it regularly? Thanks!


----------



## DesignerNewbie

hoot said:


> Curious to know the reason you do not like the orange sports band. Thanks! Would love to see photos of your double tour



Just not a fan of the colour! Tried it on but wasn't convinced.


----------



## changsu3141

My contribution: went to local boutique and hauled several bands. Went nuts..... Will head back to grab the double buckle cuff when it becomes available:


----------



## mibonbon

changsu3141 said:


> My contribution: went to local boutique and hauled several bands. Went nuts..... Will head back to grab the double buckle cuff when it becomes available:



Amazing!!![emoji7] Please share with us when you get the double cuff![emoji1360]


----------



## changsu3141

pearliiee said:


> Amazing!!![emoji7] Please share with us when you get the double cuff![emoji1360]



Absolutely! I feel the double cuff is the most comfortable one when I tried it on.


----------



## chymera

DesignerNewbie said:


> Just not a fan of the colour! Tried it on but wasn't convinced.



This looks great on you!


----------



## hoot

DesignerNewbie said:


> Just not a fan of the colour! Tried it on but wasn't convinced.


Good to know, thanks!

The double tour band fits you perfectly and looks great on!


----------



## ailoveresale

twinstar633 said:


> To the double tour owners : do you fin this comfortable for day long wear? Do you still use it regularly? Thanks!



I think I'm in the minority but I actually prefer the double your for day long wear. I have small wrists and the watch is big (even 38mm). The double tour helps balance it out and sit more securely on my wrist. [emoji1360]


----------



## twinstar633

Thanks! You seem to have both etoupe and barenia. Which Color do you prefer?


----------



## ailoveresale

twinstar633 said:


> Thanks! You seem to have both etoupe and barenia. Which Color do you prefer?



Good question - after getting the etoupe, I realized I could have saved DH a lot of money and just had him wait 1 month for the series 2. I would have bought the etoupe double tour and a single tour in a fun color and I would have been content. I love the etoupe color, it's a great neutral given the colors I usually wear, and his criticism of the etain was that it didn't have contrast stitching. [emoji20]


----------



## ailoveresale

Also the barenia is much more delicate - it develops a patina which is nice, but also picks up discoloration and scratches more easily (like when my toddler wipes her hand on it). [emoji15]


----------



## Babsiegirl

Does anyone know why there are no bands available on Hermes.com?


----------



## lvmk

Babsiegirl said:


> Does anyone know why there are no bands available on Hermes.com?


+1, I don't think the watches are even listed anymore.


----------



## replayii

lvmk said:


> +1, I don't think the watches are even listed anymore.



Does it mean they are all sold out?


----------



## Susangria

I got a fantastic surprise on Saturday when my watch arrived around noon. Apple estimated it would arrive 9/30 but upon shipping gave me a date of 9/27. UPS estimated its arrival on 9/26. Imagine my surprise and delight when I received notice on Saturday morning that my 9/26 delivery would be 'delayed' and arrive later that same day. 

I have to say I love the orange strap more than I would have guessed. True Hermes orange. I bought the single tour in Rose Jaipur. The extra bands arrived several days ago and after much contemplation I returned the Bleu Agate single tour. Color is very subtle and didn't pop with me. I kept the Etoupe double tour as it was much lovelier in person than on the website or in the Hermes case.


----------



## DreamingPink

The Hermes Apple watch was supposed to be released last Friday, DH and I went to the SF store just to find out due to weather issue in China the shipment got delayed, my SA told me even Hermes and Apple don't have an exact date of when the watch will arrive, then later I find out they took it off H.com too! Really really hope the watch can be here soon!!


----------



## lvmk

MiniNavy said:


> The Hermes Apple watch was supposed to be released last Friday, DH and I went to the SF store just to find out due to weather issue in China the shipment got delayed, my SA told me even Hermes and Apple don't have an exact date of when the watch will arrive, then later I find out they took it off H.com too! Really really hope the watch can be here soon!!


Are the straps made in China too?


----------



## DreamingPink

lvmk said:


> Are the straps made in China too?



I don't own it yet but I believe it must be made in France!


----------



## MSO13

lvmk said:


> Are the straps made in China too?



No, the straps are made in France.


----------



## LittleMsMelody

twinstar633 said:


> To the double tour owners : do you fin this comfortable for day long wear? Do you still use it regularly? Thanks!



I have a 6.5" wrist and the regular length double tour fits me on last hole. I do wear it when I go out sometimes but most of the time I have a silicone strap on it. I love the way the double tour looks but it starts to drive me crazy after a few hours. I'm hoping to add a single tour at some point.


----------



## footlocker

lvmk said:


> Are the straps made in China too?


No.  The straps are made in France (save and except the orange sport band that comes with the watch).  Dont get misled by what printed on the box.


----------



## footlocker

LittleMsMelody said:


> I have a 6.5" wrist and the regular length double tour fits me on last hole. I do wear it when I go out sometimes but most of the time I have a silicone strap on it. I love the way the double tour looks but it starts to drive me crazy after a few hours. I'm hoping to add a single tour at some point.


there is a long version for double tour if you order it on apple store online.  however, the color available is etoupe only.


----------



## replayii

Apple Watch series 2 available on Hermès.com now.

Only 1 double cuff 38mm left, hurry!

http://m.usa.hermes.com/watches/app...hermes-manchette-double-sangle-38-118656.html


----------



## RealMenWearLV

I want to add an Apple Watch to my collection soon, and I was wondering if anyone has paired the champagne gold sports model (pictured above) with the Hermès bands/how they look together? I'm a big fan of Hermès bands, but a gold Apple Watch would be preferable for me since it would match all of my other Apple products, and I tend to prefer gold hardware in general. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## kkaate

Hello Apple watch Hermes lovers! 

I am a new proud owner of a series 2 double tour, which will replace my series 1 apple sport watch. But now I have a dilemma. I'm right-handed, and I've always worn my apple watch on my left wrist. It's accompanied by my Cartier YG 4 diamond love bracelet. I prefer both on the left hand since (1) I read somewhere that it's more accurate to have a fitness watch on your non-dominant hand, and (2) both the watch and the Love bracelet will suffer less wear and tear if worn on my non-dominant hand.

This combo worked fine in the past because my apple watch was a "single tour" sport band. Now that I have the double tour, it takes up more real estate on my wrist and pushes up my Love bracelet to a slightly awkward position. If I reposition the Love bracelet such that it sits between the Apple watch and my hand, I run the risk of the Love bracelet banging into the Apple watch's crown all day long. 

Does anyone else wear bangles 24/7 in combination with a double tour Apple watch? Which hand is your dominant hand, and on which wrist do you wear your jewelry and/or double tour apple watch? TIA!


----------



## mibonbon

I wear my Cartier bracelet 24/7 on the right hand and my apple hermes watch double tour on my left hand. I would imagine if i wore them together, it would be too much and probably not so comfortable.[emoji12]



kkaate said:


> Hello Apple watch Hermes lovers!
> 
> I am a new proud owner of a series 2 double tour, which will replace my series 1 apple sport watch. But now I have a dilemma. I'm right-handed, and I've always worn my apple watch on my left wrist. It's accompanied by my Cartier YG 4 diamond love bracelet. I prefer both on the left hand since (1) I read somewhere that it's more accurate to have a fitness watch on your non-dominant hand, and (2) both the watch and the Love bracelet will suffer less wear and tear if worn on my non-dominant hand.
> 
> This combo worked fine in the past because my apple watch was a "single tour" sport band. Now that I have the double tour, it takes up more real estate on my wrist and pushes up my Love bracelet to a slightly awkward position. If I reposition the Love bracelet such that it sits between the Apple watch and my hand, I run the risk of the Love bracelet banging into the Apple watch's crown all day long.
> 
> Does anyone else wear bangles 24/7 in combination with a double tour Apple watch? Which hand is your dominant hand, and on which wrist do you wear your jewelry and/or double tour apple watch? TIA!


----------



## MSO13

kkaate said:


> Hello Apple watch Hermes lovers!
> 
> I am a new proud owner of a series 2 double tour, which will replace my series 1 apple sport watch. But now I have a dilemma. I'm right-handed, and I've always worn my apple watch on my left wrist. It's accompanied by my Cartier YG 4 diamond love bracelet. I prefer both on the left hand since (1) I read somewhere that it's more accurate to have a fitness watch on your non-dominant hand, and (2) both the watch and the Love bracelet will suffer less wear and tear if worn on my non-dominant hand.
> 
> This combo worked fine in the past because my apple watch was a "single tour" sport band. Now that I have the double tour, it takes up more real estate on my wrist and pushes up my Love bracelet to a slightly awkward position. If I reposition the Love bracelet such that it sits between the Apple watch and my hand, I run the risk of the Love bracelet banging into the Apple watch's crown all day long.
> 
> Does anyone else wear bangles 24/7 in combination with a double tour Apple watch? Which hand is your dominant hand, and on which wrist do you wear your jewelry and/or double tour apple watch? TIA!



I mix things up but in general I find it a lot easier to wear the double tour on it's own and move my bracelets to my right hand. I have a thin H chain bracelet that I wear and I'm adding a JUC and thin CDC over the next few months and think that will only work with the watch with a single band. Since the Love is harder to remove, I would just push it up past the leather or you can try reversing the double wrap so that the leather is in between the crown and the Love. That might be more comfortable and I've tried it and it doesn't push the buttons too much.  I prefer to leave my right wrist available for my leather bracelets.


----------



## ailoveresale

RealMenWearLV said:


> View attachment 3479140
> 
> I want to add an Apple Watch to my collection soon, and I was wondering if anyone has paired the champagne gold sports model (pictured above) with the Hermès bands/how they look together? I'm a big fan of Hermès bands, but a gold Apple Watch would be preferable for me since it would match all of my other Apple products, and I tend to prefer gold hardware in general. Thanks in advance for the help!



My mom has the rose gold sport watch so I tried it out with my etain band, at least with that color it looks ok:


----------



## MSO13

RealMenWearLV said:


> View attachment 3479140
> 
> I want to add an Apple Watch to my collection soon, and I was wondering if anyone has paired the champagne gold sports model (pictured above) with the Hermès bands/how they look together? I'm a big fan of Hermès bands, but a gold Apple Watch would be preferable for me since it would match all of my other Apple products, and I tend to prefer gold hardware in general. Thanks in advance for the help!



The hardware that attaches the bands to the watch is silver toned on all H bands, not sure if that will bother you. I also don't think Apple's gold looks like real gold.


----------



## kkaate

Thank you for your input ladies. (And MrsOwen3, love that H chain bracelet!) I moved my Love bracelet to the right wrist just as you ladies recommended, and I liked it! It wasn't bothersome at all like I'd imagined. Problem solved. 

Even though the combo of the watch + the bracelet isn't practical, I think it's very pretty! Here's a photo I snapped before I moved the bracelet to the other wrist 







mibonbon said:


> I wear my Cartier bracelet 24/7 on the right hand and my apple hermes watch double tour on my left hand. I would imagine if i wore them together, it would be too much and probably not so comfortable.[emoji12]






MrsOwen3 said:


> I mix things up but in general I find it a lot easier to wear the double tour on it's own and move my bracelets to my right hand. I have a thin H chain bracelet that I wear and I'm adding a JUC and thin CDC over the next few months and think that will only work with the watch with a single band. Since the Love is harder to remove, I would just push it up past the leather or you can try reversing the double wrap so that the leather is in between the crown and the Love. That might be more comfortable and I've tried it and it doesn't push the buttons too much.  I prefer to leave my right wrist available for my leather bracelets.
> 
> View attachment 3479520


----------



## LittleMsMelody

kkaate said:


> Hello Apple watch Hermes lovers!
> 
> I am a new proud owner of a series 2 double tour, which will replace my series 1 apple sport watch. But now I have a dilemma. I'm right-handed, and I've always worn my apple watch on my left wrist. It's accompanied by my Cartier YG 4 diamond love bracelet. I prefer both on the left hand since (1) I read somewhere that it's more accurate to have a fitness watch on your non-dominant hand, and (2) both the watch and the Love bracelet will suffer less wear and tear if worn on my non-dominant hand.
> 
> This combo worked fine in the past because my apple watch was a "single tour" sport band. Now that I have the double tour, it takes up more real estate on my wrist and pushes up my Love bracelet to a slightly awkward position. If I reposition the Love bracelet such that it sits between the Apple watch and my hand, I run the risk of the Love bracelet banging into the Apple watch's crown all day long.
> 
> Does anyone else wear bangles 24/7 in combination with a double tour Apple watch? Which hand is your dominant hand, and on which wrist do you wear your jewelry and/or double tour apple watch? TIA!


I’ve never thought about fitness trackers being more accurate on your dominant hand. It definitely makes sense. I wear my watch and bracelets on my non dominant hand. With the double tour bracelets feel awkward worn above it but constantly push the crown or side button when worn between the watch and my hand. 

I’m thinking "out loud" here… Since I don’t use the crown very often I wonder if I could fix the problem by flipping the display and wearing it with the crown facing toward my elbow rather than my hand. Would that look super weird?


----------



## kkaate

LittleMsMelody said:


> I’ve never thought about fitness trackers being more accurate on your dominant hand. It definitely makes sense. I wear my watch and bracelets on my non dominant hand. With the double tour bracelets feel awkward worn above it but constantly push the crown or side button when worn between the watch and my hand.
> 
> I’m thinking "out loud" here… Since I don’t use the crown very often I wonder if I could fix the problem by flipping the display and wearing it with the crown facing toward my elbow rather than my hand. Would that look super weird?



It never occurred to me until I heard it as well! I guess your dominant hand is constantly doing things even if you're stationary, while your non-dom hand is a closer match to the actual activity level of your body?

Your idea has potential! Take a pic so we can all see!


----------



## jpezmom

kkaate said:


> Thank you for your input ladies. (And MrsOwen3, love that H chain bracelet!) I moved my Love bracelet to the right wrist just as you ladies recommended, and I liked it! It wasn't bothersome at all like I'd imagined. Problem solved.
> 
> Even though the combo of the watch + the bracelet isn't practical, I think it's very pretty! Here's a photo I snapped before I moved the bracelet to the other wrist
> 
> View attachment 3480915


kkaate - this is a really beautiful shot of your watch and love bracelet - makes we want to go out and buy both ASAP!  It looks like it would also work to have the love next to your new watch so great to have options to wear the love on both wrists.  Congrats on your new H watch!


----------



## gagabag

Hmmmn... my idea of the fitness tracker is that it tracks the whole body activity, not just the hand


----------



## RealMenWearLV

MrsOwen3 said:


> The hardware that attaches the bands to the watch is silver toned on all H bands, not sure if that will bother you. I also don't think Apple's gold looks like real gold.



I agree with you regarding the color. I just thought it'd likely be a better companion to YG pieces than the other aluminum or stainless steel Apple watch casings.



ailoveresale said:


> My mom has the rose gold sport watch so I tried it out with my etain band, at least with that color it looks ok:
> 
> View attachment 3479932



Thanks for the pic! I'll have to see what they look like together after I buy one next time I'm in H.


----------



## LittleMsMelody

kkaate said:


> It never occurred to me until I heard it as well! I guess your dominant hand is constantly doing things even if you're stationary, while your non-dom hand is a closer match to the actual activity level of your body?
> 
> Your idea has potential! Take a pic so we can all see!



I have to admit, wearing it backwards has actually been more convenient. I've only accidentally summoned Siri a couple of times. Normally, I'm hitting the crown and button constantly.


----------



## MSO13

gagabag said:


> Hmmmn... my idea of the fitness tracker is that it tracks the whole body activity, not just the hand



All fitness trackers are supposed to track the whole body activity but all of them also suggest using the non dominant hand because of how much additional movement we make with our hands even while sitting. FitBit in particular had a problem with adding extra steps due to active hand movement. 

I find my Apple watch to be much more accurate to my daily activity than the previous trackers I've tried. I was very loyal to Fitbit but see now that it was giving me too many activity calories. I've lost and kept off 20lbs since getting my Apple Watch.


----------



## gagabag

MrsOwen3 said:


> All fitness trackers are supposed to track the whole body activity but all of them also suggest using the non dominant hand because of how much additional movement we make with our hands even while sitting. FitBit in particular had a problem with adding extra steps due to active hand movement.
> 
> I find my Apple watch to be much more accurate to my daily activity than the previous trackers I've tried. I was very loyal to Fitbit but see now that it was giving me too many activity calories. I've lost and kept off 20lbs since getting my Apple Watch.



Yes I think that might be true only for those trackers with less neurons in them... the AW having a more sophisticated OS, apparently does it better. While it may initially detect some excessive movements when worn on the dominant arm, it will eventually calibrate and "learn" to differentiate your usual activities (resting calories) from a more strenuous ones (active calories).

I think it's really great in telling me that I need to get active more and that going up & down several flights of stairs in the hospital is just my baseline and not enough of an exercise [emoji51]


----------



## CoastalCouture

I'm considering the Anemone band. Anyone who has one, could you be so kind as to post a mod shot?


----------



## Freckles1

My watch stopped working ;(
It wouldn't take a charge so Apple sent it back and I am getting a new watch ( under warranty) I hope this watch doesn't go bad!! 
Boo!!


----------



## mrs.hu

Freckles1 said:


> My watch stopped working ;(
> It wouldn't take a charge so Apple sent it back and I am getting a new watch ( under warranty) I hope this watch doesn't go bad!!
> Boo!!



Mine did the same thing! They sent it back too and now we wait and see!


----------



## footlocker

LittleMsMelody said:


> I have to admit, wearing it backwards has actually been more convenient. I've only accidentally summoned Siri a couple of times. Normally, I'm hitting the crown and button constantly.
> 
> View attachment 3484096



I totally agree.  If I wear the loop at the front, the strap from time to time presses the turn-knob unintentionally.


----------



## footlocker

I ordered a longer double tour strap from Apple Online and pair it with my 42mm watch.  Yes. It works. 38mm strap can fit a 42mm watch.


----------



## CoastalCouture

CoastalCouture said:


> I'm considering the Anemone band. Anyone who has one, could you be so kind as to post a mod shot?



Answering my own question. I now have a gorgeous Anemone Double Tour giving my Space Grey Sport Watch a fabulous new look.


----------



## koshi13

Finally received my Hermes Apple Watch and so far loving it! I have two double tour straps (etoupe and anemone) and a single tour strap in black box and for me personally the double tours are more comfortable to wear. Debating if I should get another double tour strap in blue jean....


----------



## CoastalCouture

These are fabulous! You must feel great wearing them!


----------



## janeeta

So quick question, I had bought the original double tour that had come out. At the time, there was no such thing as a sports band. If I want the orange Hermes one, how do I get it?


----------



## MSO13

janeetai said:


> So quick question, I had bought the original double tour that had come out. At the time, there was no such thing as a sports band. If I want the orange Hermes one, how do I get it?



you have to buy the new watch or see if someone is selling theirs separately somewhere


----------



## janeeta

MrsOwen3 said:


> you have to buy the new watch or see if someone is selling theirs separately somewhere



Wow really? That's so unfair to the people who bought theirs in the first go. Why are we being punished for being their first supporters? There wouldn't even be a second edition if people hadn't bought and supported the first one!


----------



## MSO13

janeetai said:


> Wow really? That's so unfair to the people who bought theirs in the first go. Why are we being punished for being their first supporters? There wouldn't even be a second edition if people hadn't bought and supported the first one!



the new watches were $50 more or so to account for the extra band. 

just the messenger here but I don't think it's punishment. i got a second one because the new watch is better.


----------



## janeeta

MrsOwen3 said:


> the new watches were $50 more or so to account for the extra band.
> 
> just the messenger here but I don't think it's punishment. i got a second one because the new watch is better.



Personally, I'd pay 50 dollars (or even 200-300) to get that sports strap. Wish they would do something like you have to show you own an Hermes Apple Watch and be eligible to get it. Just for exclusivity. 

I like certain features of the series 2 watches like the waterproof aspect but with the OS3 being available for me to download on my current Hermes watch, I can't justify getting a second one just for a band and a few minor changes.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Hello all! I don't tend to post in the H thread watch but would really appreciate your expertise.
I have the 'standard' cape cod watch GM (29X29) and accumulated a lot of straps over time, mostly double tour and also a red crocodile single strap that I adore. I also have an apple watch (series 1) which I wear all the time, so my cape cod doesn't get much of an outing anymore. I have been wondering about selling both to get the H apple watch (I don't like owning too many things, and financially its much more viable this way), but wonder if it is a good idea in the long term. I've made a list of pros and cons!
Pros:
I don't wear my cape cod anymore (maybe only a few outings a year) due to wearing my apple watch, so this would combine my love for the cape cod and the practicality and use of apple watch

Cons:
I'd need to sell my cape cod watch
My straps would be redundant due to the difference in sizing (this kills me!) wish I could still use them with the apple H watch!!

Thank you for your opinions!


----------



## bedhead

Harper Quinn said:


> Hello all! I don't tend to post in the H thread watch but would really appreciate your expertise.
> I have the 'standard' cape cod watch GM (29X29) and accumulated a lot of straps over time, mostly double tour and also a red crocodile single strap that I adore. I also have an apple watch (series 1) which I wear all the time, so my cape cod doesn't get much of an outing anymore. I have been wondering about selling both to get the H apple watch (I don't like owning too many things, and financially its much more viable this way), but wonder if it is a good idea in the long term. I've made a list of pros and cons!
> Pros:
> I don't wear my cape cod anymore (maybe only a few outings a year) due to wearing my apple watch, so this would combine my love for the cape cod and the practicality and use of apple watch
> 
> Cons:
> I'd need to sell my cape cod watch
> My straps would be redundant due to the difference in sizing (this kills me!) wish I could still use them with the apple H watch!!
> 
> Thank you for your opinions!


I will propose a third option: get an Hermès strap for your existing Apple Watch. They sell them separately. As far as I understand, the only other difference besides the strap with the H edition Apple Watch is that you get a couple of extra dial options on the screen.

If you sell the Cape Cod, I would suggest trying to sell it with the extra straps to get a better price.


----------



## Harper Quinn

bedhead said:


> I will propose a third option: get an Hermès strap for your existing Apple Watch. They sell them separately. As far as I understand, the only other difference besides the strap with the H edition Apple Watch is that you get a couple of extra dial options on the screen.
> 
> If you sell the Cape Cod, I would suggest trying to sell it with the extra straps to get a better price.


Thank you. I think I might just try a cape cod strap on the watch


----------



## bedhead

Harper Quinn said:


> Thank you. I think I might just try a cape cod strap on the watch


It probably won't fit but they do sell Apple Watch straps separately too. Just bought one for my daughter for Xmas. She loves it.


----------



## Harper Quinn

bedhead said:


> It probably won't fit but they do sell Apple Watch straps separately too. Just bought one for my daughter for Xmas. She loves it.


They do! I tried on an etoupe double tour. Yes it doesnt look as good as the original H apple watch, as that has a stainless steel rim, and mine is black, but it still looks all right and I can wear my beloved double tour strap! Will post pics later


----------



## bedhead

Harper Quinn said:


> They do! I tried on an etoupe double tour. Yes it doesnt look as good as the original H apple watch, as that has a stainless steel rim, and mine is black, but it still looks all right and I can wear my beloved double tour strap! Will post pics later


Awesome! I got my daughter a Barenia double tour strap. She has a black watch too but it still looks nice. She loves the leather too. Hope I haven't created a monster!


----------



## MSO13

Harper Quinn said:


> Hello all! I don't tend to post in the H thread watch but would really appreciate your expertise.
> I have the 'standard' cape cod watch GM (29X29) and accumulated a lot of straps over time, mostly double tour and also a red crocodile single strap that I adore. I also have an apple watch (series 1) which I wear all the time, so my cape cod doesn't get much of an outing anymore. I have been wondering about selling both to get the H apple watch (I don't like owning too many things, and financially its much more viable this way), but wonder if it is a good idea in the long term. I've made a list of pros and cons!
> Pros:
> I don't wear my cape cod anymore (maybe only a few outings a year) due to wearing my apple watch, so this would combine my love for the cape cod and the practicality and use of apple watch
> 
> Cons:
> I'd need to sell my cape cod watch
> My straps would be redundant due to the difference in sizing (this kills me!) wish I could still use them with the apple H watch!!
> 
> Thank you for your opinions!



I am totally addicted to my Apple Watch and have collected many bands so I understand not wanting to give those up. I know @bedhead gave you some good suggestions but another thought, keep your Cape Cod component and look online for hardware modifiers that adapt watch straps for the Apple fitting. They definitely exist as that's how all the suppliers are making their own bands too. I wouldn't suggest anything that "ruins" the H straps but if there is a compatible type of fitting then you can use all your bands with your Apple Watch and still hang on to the Cape Cod to use with the straps if you ever fall out of love with wearing the Apple Watch. Post here if you find something because I would LOVE to get a gator watch strap that could work with my Apple Watch


----------



## Harper Quinn

MrsOwen3 said:


> I am totally addicted to my Apple Watch and have collected many bands so I understand not wanting to give those up. I know @bedhead gave you some good suggestions but another thought, keep your Cape Cod component and look online for hardware modifiers that adapt watch straps for the Apple fitting. They definitely exist as that's how all the suppliers are making their own bands too. I wouldn't suggest anything that "ruins" the H straps but if there is a compatible type of fitting then you can use all your bands with your Apple Watch and still hang on to the Cape Cod to use with the straps if you ever fall out of love with wearing the Apple Watch. Post here if you find something because I would LOVE to get a gator watch strap that could work with my Apple Watch


Oh my goodness that's such a brilliant  idea! Thank you, thank you!!!  I love my gator and blue double strap especially... Will research now! They exist as you say as there are third parties selling apple watch straps.  I have had a quick look online and ordered some from amazon. I will post the developments here!....Do you have the H apple watch?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Harper Quinn said:


> Oh my goodness that's such a brilliant  idea! Thank you, thank you!!!  I love my gator and blue double strap especially... Will research now! They exist as you say as there are third parties selling apple watch straps.  I have had a quick look online and ordered some from amazon. I will post the developments here!....Do you have the H apple watch?



Please do let us know! I have been on the fence about getting an H Apple Watch since they came out, but the possibility of an exotic strap may just clinch it for me.


----------



## MSO13

Harper Quinn said:


> Oh my goodness that's such a brilliant  idea! Thank you, thank you!!!  I love my gator and blue double strap especially... Will research now! They exist as you say as there are third parties selling apple watch straps.  I have had a quick look online and ordered some from amazon. I will post the developments here!....Do you have the H apple watch?



I do, I actually have both generations of the H version and all neutral straps in single and double tour. I am really obsessed with it. I would love to buy an exotic strap from H to put on it if I could modify it to work. I don't think they will come out with one because exotic leather because this watch is targeted at a much wider audience than the luxury market but you never know.


----------



## MSO13

BBC said:


> Please do let us know! I have been on the fence about getting an H Apple Watch since they came out, but the possibility of an exotic strap may just clinch it for me.



If I get the chance to visit that counter at FSH where you can do made to order or dream projects I am going to ask for one. I have a few things to "pitch" them to see if they will make for me.


----------



## bedhead

MrsOwen3 said:


> I do, I actually have both generations of the H version and all neutral straps in single and double tour. I am really obsessed with it. I would love to buy an exotic strap from H to put on it if I could modify it to work. I don't think they will come out with one because exotic leather because this watch is targeted at a much wider audience than the luxury market but you never know.


I was told that the straps for the Apple Watch are manufactured in a separate métier than regular watch straps, so the leathers and colors available are different. Of course, you never know with H!


----------



## Harper Quinn

I am making some progress. I ordered the adapters from amazon and have put them on my blue double tour strap. I just need to put the metallic fastener bit on the strap (I'm not good with watch parts) and I need to get that done at H or get the watch tool to do this myself then we are good to go!! 
My in-laws are staying with us this weekend so I don't have any time to myself otherwise I'd have sorted it by now but watch this space  I will put some detailed photos soon!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Harper Quinn said:


> I am making some progress. I ordered the adapters from amazon and have put them on my blue double tour strap. I just need to put the metallic fastener bit on the strap (I'm not good with watch parts) and I need to get that done at H or get the watch tool to do this myself then we are good to go!!
> My in-laws are staying with us this weekend so I don't have any time to myself otherwise I'd have sorted it by now but watch this space  I will put some detailed photos soon!



Thanks for the update! Looking forward to the pics - have a great weekend!


----------



## Harper Quinn

These are the adapters- I ordered the silver ones for 38mm. They also have options for the 42 mm dial and also come in charcoal grey.


----------



## MSO13

Harper Quinn said:


> I am making some progress. I ordered the adapters from amazon and have put them on my blue double tour strap. I just need to put the metallic fastener bit on the strap (I'm not good with watch parts) and I need to get that done at H or get the watch tool to do this myself then we are good to go!!
> My in-laws are staying with us this weekend so I don't have any time to myself otherwise I'd have sorted it by now but watch this space  I will put some detailed photos soon!


that's awesome, i can't wait to see the results whenever you get a chance to experiment!


----------



## Harper Quinn




----------



## Harper Quinn

Happy new year! The pin and one of the adapters from the box are above. It's very easy, you just slide in the springy pin through the leather loop and attach the adapter. Easier than switching the strap on the actual cape cod watch. I need that special watch tool to remove the metal buckle and attach it to the blue strap which I need to order, otherwise I can take it to H. I don't want to improvise with something else at home as I don't want to cause any damage to the watch or the leather strap. Will post more when I get it.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Success! (nearly)
I used the watch adapters as above.
I had the etoupe watch strap from my apple watch but being a novice I didn't dare remove the hermes
watch buckle so I used an old watch buckle (a lacoste watch buckle) to add it to the red gator strap. 
And voila....


----------



## Harper Quinn

I might get a spare metal buckle to add to my blue izmir strap. Then I can easily chop and change 
As you see it's fairly easy. I have ordered a specialist watch tool from amazon to make it easier to remove the springs from watch straps and metal buckles. Until then, I will get a spare metal buckle and then have 3 straps- etoupe, blue izmir and red gator  You can do it too! Yay I am so sad!


----------



## MSO13

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3562602
> View attachment 3562605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might get a spare metal buckle to add to my blue izmir strap. Then I can easily chop and change
> As you see it's fairly easy. I have ordered a specialist watch tool from amazon to make it easier to remove the springs from watch straps and metal buckles. Until then, I will get a spare metal buckle and then have 3 straps- etoupe, blue izmir and red gator  You can do it too! Yay I am so sad!



That's awesome news,  I'm definitely going to speak to my SA about ordering a gator watch strap. So if I understand your post correctly, H straps don't come with a buckle piece? you have to switch them from strap to strap?


----------



## Harper Quinn

MrsOwen3 said:


> That's awesome news,  I'm definitely going to speak to my SA about ordering a gator watch strap. So if I understand your post correctly, H straps don't come with a buckle piece? you have to switch them from strap to strap?


That's correct-H straps don't have a buckle piece. I think apple H straps have them though...


----------



## jayne01

Just got the double buckle strap in bleu agate, now just have to wait a week for my watch to get delivered!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Now if they would only make the buckles with GHW or RGHW! I realized that it's only PHW, which I don't wear [emoji19]


----------



## lanit

Hello H Apple Watch lovers. I had an Apple Watch with white sports band and loved it. Then DD borrowed it during the holidays and loved it so much she asked if she could have for Xmas. I think it was a 38 size but not sure. My H SA showed me the new watch 2 in Barenia double tour and it is gorgeous, but seemed smaller than the one I had. I also tried on th 42 size and it seems bigger than the one I had, and also did not fit comfortably with the leather strap. I am wondering what size do most people prefer. Is 38 okay for reading and functionality And easier to wear? It is already selling quickly at our store so I'd love to make a decision on this. I also loved the orange sports band, though the white seems more versatile as a color for me for everyday.


----------



## MSO13

lanit said:


> Hello H Apple Watch lovers. I had an Apple Watch with white sports band and loved it. Then DD borrowed it during the holidays and loved it so much she asked if she could have for Xmas. I think it was a 38 size but not sure. My H SA showed me the new watch 2 in Barenia double tour and it is gorgeous, but seemed smaller than the one I had. I also tried on th 42 size and it seems bigger than the one I had, and also did not fit comfortably with the leather strap. I am wondering what size do most people prefer. Is 38 okay for reading and functionality And easier to wear? It is already selling quickly at our store so I'd love to make a decision on this. I also loved the orange sports band, though the white seems more versatile as a color for me for everyday.



The 38 is definitely the right size for a woman's wrist, I think the 42 is too bulky.  I have both the first and second generation watches and there's no difference in the body but if you had the Sport model, there is a difference with the H version as it's the steel model with Sapphire face so it may appear a bit different. I think they're very useful and I love the H bands.


----------



## lanit

MrsOwen3 said:


> The 38 is definitely the right size for a woman's wrist, I think the 42 is too bulky.  I have both the first and second generation watches and there's no difference in the body but if you had the Sport model, there is a difference with the H version as it's the steel model with Sapphire face so it may appear a bit different. I think they're very useful and I love the H bands.



Thanks MrsO., now I really have no clue and need to ask, what is the sapphire face you are referring to? My apple watch was a black face with stainless case and white sports band. After a year of wearing it, the rubber is still clean as a whistle. I love orange, but the white band was super comfy in the summer and worked with everything I wore. Of course Barenia double tour is a total winner for me too. Thinking I might try to get a white sport band from Apple as well.


----------



## MSO13

lanit said:


> Thanks MrsO., now I really have no clue and need to ask, what is the sapphire face you are referring to? My apple watch was a black face with stainless case and white sports band. After a year of wearing it, the rubber is still clean as a whistle. I love orange, but the white band was super comfy in the summer and worked with everything I wore. Of course Barenia double tour is a total winner for me too. Thinking I might try to get a white sport band from Apple as well.



It's the glass on the face but it would be the same for your previous model. Sounds like it may just have looked different with the leather band and perhaps the clock face screen was different. Also, let's not forget that H lighting is not the best!  I have a white sport band too and it's great, I wear it for working out. It's definitely worth getting the extra strap. I'm not an orange person so my orange sport band is still in the packaging. I have a navy sport band also. I like my H single tour bands over my double, I wear my black box strap almost all the time.


----------



## lanit

MrsOwen3 said:


> It's the glass on the face but it would be the same for your previous model. Sounds like it may just have looked different with the leather band and perhaps the clock face screen was different. Also, let's not forget that H lighting is not the best!  I have a white sport band too and it's great, I wear it for working out. It's definitely worth getting the extra strap. I'm not an orange person so my orange sport band is still in the packaging. I have a navy sport band also. I like my H single tour bands over my double, I wear my black box strap almost all the time.



Ok that makes sense. And I have the double tour Barenia on reserve for me. The orange was fun, but I think I will love the white more too. I already am used to double your cape cod so it felt fine when I tried it on. Can't wait to get this new watch charged and start tracking my walking and jogging routine again! And DD just loves my old watch lol!


----------



## lanit

Wow, this is a gorgeous watch. The only thing I noticed is that the Barenia strap seems a bit short but it just fits the last hole and my wrist is a bit on the smaller size. It would be an issue for people with large wrists, but then my leather straps on my cape code did stretch out a bit. Did anyone have a problem with the double tour size being too small?


----------



## MSO13

lanit said:


> Wow, this is a gorgeous watch. The only thing I noticed is that the Barenia strap seems a bit short but it just fits the last hole and my wrist is a bit on the smaller size. It would be an issue for people with large wrists, but then my leather straps on my cape code did stretch out a bit. Did anyone have a problem with the double tour size being too small?



I never thought I had large wrists till I got the double tour! Yes, they run small in the double tour. They released a longer version in a few colors. I wear a CDC on the 2/3 slots and I wear my watch on the 2 to last hole on the double tour. They do stretch out though.


----------



## lanit

MrsOwen3 said:


> I never thought I had large wrists till I got the double tour! Yes, they run small in the double tour. They released a longer version in a few colors. I wear a CDC on the 2/3 slots and I wear my watch on the 2 to last hole on the double tour. They do stretch out though.



Thanks for confirming Mrs.O. Already the band fit has moved one over so I guess it being new and stiff made a difference! I think we must wear similar size. I am a small in CDC and also fit the 2/3 slot on my Barenia one. At least it is snug enough that it does not move around like my regular cape cod. I wonder if I will use them as equally as before or if I decide to use the Apple Watch more now that I have the double tour band.


----------



## lanit

Finally wearing my new watch and it has been terrific so far. Love the two band options. Since it has been raining I have enjoyed the orange sports band quite a bit! Pardon my dish pan hands.


----------



## loubielova998999

lanit said:


> Finally wearing my new watch and it has been terrific so far. Love the two band options. Since it has been raining I have enjoyed the orange sports band quite a bit! Pardon my dish pan hands.
> View attachment 3573378
> 
> View attachment 3573379


Its gorgeous!! How is the leather holding up? I've been thinking about buying one for the last several months. Do you wear it everyday?


----------



## lanit

loubielova998999 said:


> Its gorgeous!! How is the leather holding up? I've been thinking about buying one for the last several months. Do you wear it everyday?



Thank you! 

I just got it, and have been doing a ton of house chores, so used the sports band three days in a row. The Barenia is beautiful and today is literally the first day I've tried it. I had a previous I watch and used it roughly 60-70 % of the time. When I needed to decompress from communications I used my cape cod or lassales. I love my vintage lassales so I do switch out for fun. I think my use of this new H Apple Watch will likely be more like 80-90 % for daytime.


----------



## hclubfan

lanit said:


> Finally wearing my new watch and it has been terrific so far. Love the two band options. Since it has been raining I have enjoyed the orange sports band quite a bit! Pardon my dish pan hands.
> View attachment 3573378
> 
> View attachment 3573379


Both straps look amazing on you lanit!  I am so in love with this watch, and so tired of looking at my ugly FitBit tracker on my wrist!!  Enjoy your new watch!


----------



## lanit

hclubfan said:


> Both straps look amazing on you lanit!  I am so in love with this watch, and so tired of looking at my ugly FitBit tracker on my wrist!!  Enjoy your new watch!


It's a great tool for fitness dear.  Jog every morning and Zumba three times a week. I like that it reminds me to stand and breathe. You can get this with regular I watch but the H face and straps are great. If DD has not spirited mine away for her hospital rotations I would have been happy to use the older model with H straps. It was a great excuse to get the upgrade!


----------



## hclubfan

lanit said:


> It's a great tool for fitness dear.  Jog every morning and Zumba three times a week. I like that it reminds me to stand and breathe. You can get this with regular I watch but the H face and straps are great. If DD has not spirited mine away for her hospital rotations I would have been happy to use the older model with H straps. It was a great excuse to get the upgrade!


You've completely sold me on it, lanit!! It looks amazing on you (and you look amazing too!!)


----------



## MSO13

lanit said:


> It's a great tool for fitness dear.  Jog every morning and Zumba three times a week. I like that it reminds me to stand and breathe. You can get this with regular I watch but the H face and straps are great. If DD has not spirited mine away for her hospital rotations I would have been happy to use the older model with H straps. It was a great excuse to get the upgrade!



I agree, I find it to be incredible useful! I lost 10lbs in December by aiming for a perfect activity month and this year I'm trying to get a perfect year! I've been sick so my activity goal is set low but starting tomorrow, I'll be back to my daily workouts and higher activity goal.


----------



## applebeary

Since we can purchase just the strap, does that mean i can save more if i buy apple watch from apple store and just buy the hermes strap? Is there a different functionality between the watch from h store and apple store?


----------



## Redenkeew

applebeary said:


> Since we can purchase just the strap, does that mean i can save more if i buy apple watch from apple store and just buy the hermes strap? Is there a different functionality between the watch from h store and apple store?



The Hermès Apple Watch will come installed with exclusive watch faces, which I think is super gorgeous. If you don't care about the face, then yea, you can just buy a stainless steel model and get the  Hermès strap. There's no physical difference looking from the outside.


----------



## Bucsfan1973

Does anyone know of a way to purchase the orange Hermes sport strap only?


----------



## MSO13

Bucsfan1973 said:


> Does anyone know of a way to purchase the orange Hermes sport strap only?



The orange strap is not sold separately, it's an exclusive with the 2nd Generation watch


----------



## applebeary

MrsOwen3 said:


> The orange strap is not sold separately, it's an exclusive with the 2nd Generation watch



So if i buy the 2nd gen, i will get 2 strap, right? My leather choice and orange sport band. It seems what the web implied and i assume i will get these too i i buy from h store directly?


----------



## MSO13

applebeary said:


> So if i buy the 2nd gen, i will get 2 strap, right? My leather choice and orange sport band. It seems what the web implied and i assume i will get these too i i buy from h store directly?



Yes, if you buy the Hermes Apple Watch from either H or Apple you will get a large orange watch box, the steel watch component with the built in Hermes faces, the strap you choose already attached and a sleeve with the orange rubber sport band in the package. It also comes with the charging cord and wall plug and paperwork. 

If you buy the items separately, you can save a bit and get a steel watch component with a sport band and buy whatever H bands you like but you will not get the faces or the orange band. 

I prefer to buy the watch through Apple because if there's a problem with it, H is just going to give it to them to fix anyway. I've ordered both my H watches via the Apple site and bands through H.com Purchase from Apple do not come with Hermes ribbon however.


----------



## lanit

I happened to have a store credit, so used it to buy my watch. You can also register for Apple Care as well of course, which is what I do on all my Apple products, especially small electronics. i would go to Apple for any issues,anyway. I doubt our store would be much help unless there was a real problem like a lemon. Even then, I think Mrs. O is right, Apple will likely service it for H.


----------



## jayne01

Bleu agate double buckle cuff:


----------



## nikkisharif

jayne01 said:


> Bleu agate double buckle cuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591842



OMG....that's beautiful[emoji7][emoji813]️[emoji813]️


----------



## festus

Hello all, I think I'm ready to pull the plug and get the H Apple Watch thanks to everyone's enabling photos and feedback. Would someone kindly answer this question: are the standard Apple Watch faces also available on the H version or doese the H watch only have the H faces? I'm thinking of times when one would want to be very much under the radar, a la "what, this old thing...?"


----------



## Babsiegirl

festus said:


> Hello all, I think I'm ready to pull the plug and get the H Apple Watch thanks to everyone's enabling photos and feedback. Would someone kindly answer this question: are the standard Apple Watch faces also available on the H version or doese the H watch only have the H faces? I'm thinking of times when one would want to be very much under the radar, a la "what, this old thing...?"



Yes, it also has the standard faces.


----------



## festus

Thanks for your super fast reply!


----------



## CCLVshopaholic

Hi all! 
I tried to look online to see if there was any scoop... do any of you know if Hermes/Apple are discontinuing colors? There's only one available online at both Apple and Hermes.
I was thinking about getting the normal Apple Watch and then purchasing the band (I just sent justify the whole watch right now), but noticed the colors are very limited. And then Hermes only has one color of the actual watch available as well.
Btw I was only looking at the double tour...

Thanks!


----------



## wheihk

Does anyone know if the stain is removable? I guess the stain comes from the sunblock


----------



## lanit

wheihk said:


> View attachment 3605385
> 
> Does anyone know if the stain is removable? I guess the stain comes from the sunblock


Barenia leather will patina naturally with body oils, handling and normal wear. You could take it to the h store craftsman and ask if the band could be evened out. But it will be darker if they do this. Eventually this type of leather will become deeper and richer with time. Please refer to the Ode to Barenia thread or reference library about Barenia care.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-barenia-please-show-your-bags-and-accessories-o.318633/


----------



## ouija board

wheihk said:


> View attachment 3605385
> 
> Does anyone know if the stain is removable? I guess the stain comes from the sunblock



I clean my Barenia band periodically with Lexol wipes. It should work on sun block, but the safest thing is to take it to Hermes for cleaning. I stopped wearing my Hermes bands when I workout because the leather would darken temporarily with sweat. That's what I thought the problem was when I first saw your photo. Good luck!


----------



## wheihk

ouija board said:


> I clean my Barenia band periodically with Lexol wipes. It should work on sun block, but the safest thing is to take it to Hermes for cleaning. I stopped wearing my Hermes bands when I workout because the leather would darken temporarily with sweat. That's what I thought the problem was when I first saw your photo. Good luck!





lanit said:


> Barenia leather will patina naturally with body oils, handling and normal wear. You could take it to the h store craftsman and ask if the band could be evened out. But it will be darker if they do this. Eventually this type of leather will become deeper and richer with time. Please refer to the Ode to Barenia thread or reference library about Barenia care.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-barenia-please-show-your-bags-and-accessories-o.318633/


thank you so much!


----------



## chenchen_chikis

NEW WATCH BANDS TODAY!


----------



## larkbunting

chenchen_chikis said:


> NEW WATCH BANDS TODAY!


Already ordered 42mm in Lime and Colvert!  Arrive Friday!!!  Squeeeee


----------



## chenchen_chikis

larkbunting said:


> Already ordered 42mm in Lime and Colvert!  Arrive Friday!!!  Squeeeee


I purchased the Colvert too. Now I'm debating Lime.  mmmmm


----------



## larkbunting

chenchen_chikis said:


> I purchased the Colvert too. Now I'm debating Lime.  mmmmm


I think the Lime looks like a creamy yellow.  A delicious lemon custard color, very unique...I'll post pics when mine arrives tomorrow.


----------



## stdrop

larkbunting said:


> I think the Lime looks like a creamy yellow.  A delicious lemon custard color, very unique...I'll post pics when mine arrives tomorrow.



Any pictures or comments once they arrived? Am considering lime or Colvert and can't decide! TIA


----------



## Ksyusha

they also have Blue Zephyr 




So already 2 colors online


----------



## nicole0612

Is it difficult to remove the leather band and attach the sports band? Is this something I could do every day after work before I go running?


----------



## MommyDaze

nicole0612 said:


> Is it difficult to remove the leather band and attach the sports band? Is this something I could do every day after work before I go running?


It is really easy to change out the straps. You could totally do it everyday between work and workout.


----------



## nicole0612

MommyDaze said:


> It is really easy to change out the straps. You could totally do it everyday between work and workout.



Thank you so much! That is great to hear.


----------



## nicole0612

I am about to order but am delayed by this question. Size 38 single tour fits my petite wrist the best, but I also wanted to buy another strap for variety and it seems like size 38 single tour band sells out in all "colors".  I wonder if I should I buy the second strap in double tour or wait until more colors are available again for single tour?


----------



## gagabag

I want lime single tour to add to my straps too. Is that available for 42 only? I don't see it on apple or H website. Thanks!


----------



## nicole0612

gagabag said:


> I want lime single tour to add to my straps too. Is that available for 42 only? I don't see it on apple or H website. Thanks!



The Hermes website only has Barenia, etoupe and tatouge print available in the 38 single tour. I just called Apple customer service to see if they have other options in 38 single tour and they only have "Toupe" =etoupe I assume and "Fog", which she described as "saddle brown", so I assume it is barenia. She confirmed that they only have lime (as well as Feu and Colvert) in size 42 for single tour. Both places have more color options for 38 double tour.


----------



## gagabag

nicole0612 said:


> The Hermes website only has Barenia, etoupe and tatouge print available in the 38 single tour. I just called Apple customer service to see if they have other options in 38 single tour and they only have "Toupe" =etoupe I assume and "Fog", which she described as "saddle brown", so I assume it is barenia. She confirmed that they only have lime (as well as Feu and Colvert) in size 42 for single tour. Both places have more color options for 38 double tour.



Thank you so much! x


----------



## Ksyusha

have you seen this?


----------



## Nanami_S.

Yes!!
AND Double Tour in Etoupe in available again on Hermes.com since last night.


----------



## nicole0612

Ksyusha said:


> have you seen this?
> View attachment 3696855
> View attachment 3696856
> View attachment 3696857



Yes! I was about to buy it last month but then I saw the leopard on the underside and wasn't sure... Did you get it?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Ksyusha said:


> have you seen this?
> View attachment 3696855
> View attachment 3696856
> View attachment 3696857



Yes. It's been available for a while.  I don't have an Apple Watch, but it's making me want one.


----------



## Ksyusha

nicole0612 said:


> Yes! I was about to buy it last month but then I saw the leopard on the underside and wasn't sure... Did you get it?


 just saw it yesterday for the first time) I would like it be green instead black. i'm looking some summer colors(
But i really like the idea with print)


----------



## nicole0612

Ksyusha said:


> just saw it yesterday for the first time) I would like it be green instead black. i'm looking some summer colors(
> But i really like the idea with print)



Wouldn't it be great if they had several different prints available based on scarves? Or if they had several colorways at least?


----------



## Ksyusha

nicole0612 said:


> Wouldn't it be great if they had several different prints available based on scarves? Or if they had several colorways at least?


O yes! I wish))


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

nicole0612 said:


> Wouldn't it be great if they had several different prints available based on scarves? Or if they had several colorways at least?



An Equateur strap is available.

http://usa.hermes.com/watches/apple-watch-hermes-straps/band-apple-watch-simple-tour-38-98804.html#





.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

The orange Hermès sport strap can't be purchased separately from Hermès, but I happened to be looking for watch straps, and found this generic orange sport strap.  I don't know the quality, nor am I affiliated with the seller, but for the price you can try it.

https://www.mrimportsllc.com/collec...tch-replacement-38mm-42mm?variant=28709638920


----------



## odette57

Do you guys have any info if there will be new fall colors for the straps? Thanks!


----------



## krawford

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> An Equateur strap is available.
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/watches/apple-watch-hermes-straps/band-apple-watch-simple-tour-38-98804.html#
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710631
> 
> .


I bought this strap. It looks nice


----------



## wheihk

http://applewatchhermes.hermes.com/en/?c=SG

some new stuff


----------



## Elaria

wheihk said:


> http://applewatchhermes.hermes.com/en/?c=SG
> 
> some new stuff


Love the new designs. i am not sure if I should get the rallye or Eperon d'or. Any suggestions? The black of course goes with more, but the uniqueness of the printed calfskin in an iconic H design is tempting.


----------



## nikkisharif

wheihk said:


> http://applewatchhermes.hermes.com/en/?c=SG
> 
> some new stuff



Very nice...Thanks for sharing[emoji5]


----------



## gagabag

Anyone upgrading to series 3?


----------



## DR2014

Is it possible to change the face of the watch when you get it from Hermes?  TIA!


----------



## krawford

I am thinking about it.  I like that I don't have to my phone with me at all times


----------



## nicole0612

krawford said:


> I am thinking about it.  I like that I don't have to my phone with me at all times



I am too, for the same reason.


----------



## nikkisharif

gagabag said:


> Anyone upgrading to series 3?



I think I'll bite the bullet this time. I've been holding off but I'm sold on the fact that it has cellular.


----------



## gagabag

I ordered! But ETA is not until 2-3rd week of Oct! Oh pooo! Such a long wait!


----------



## Rocket_girl

gagabag said:


> I ordered! But ETA is not until 2-3rd week of Oct! Oh pooo! Such a long wait!



Same! So long to wait!


----------



## krawford

I ordered also. the Single tour Eperon d'Or 38mm  Same waiting time.  I like the red crown on this model.


----------



## chupachups1

Does anyone know why apple Hermes series 3 are not being sold in Hong Kong Apple Online Store? I checked the store a few days ago and the employees do not have any idea as well.


----------



## DrTr

Hello all - I too ordered the 38mm single tour Eperon d'Or last night on Apple and got a ship date of 10/13-20. Congrats to all for getting one, the band looks lovely and it's an exact match to the Eperon shawl on h.com right now!!

Chupachups1, I saw the keynote, and it appeared they were only releasing the Apple Watch three in a few countries right now because phone carriers have to be involved, but release will widen soon to more countries. Sorry, they look very cool and sound so convenient. Now when I forget my phone and go to work, I can still be in touch. Can't wait to get it!!


----------



## DrTr

nikkisharif said:


> I think I'll bite the bullet this time. I've been holding off but I'm sold on the fact that it has cellular.


And good for you nikkisharif!  I've had one since the first release, and I loved it even without cellular. Now I can use my old one for the messier workouts, and wear this one for work and events out!  Can't wait to hear what you order


----------



## DrTr

Elaria said:


> Love the new designs. i am not sure if I should get the rallye or Eperon d'or. Any suggestions? The black of course goes with more, but the uniqueness of the printed calfskin in an iconic H design is tempting.


Hi Elaria - I ordered the Eperon, primarily because I love the scarf design, and it's unique. The Rally is very cool too, but I ordered the 38 and Rally only comes in 42. Good luck with your decision!!


----------



## krawford

I wish the Rally came in 38.  I like it.


----------



## DrTr

krawford said:


> I wish the Rally came in 38.  I like it.


Me too krawford!!


----------



## Dany_37

I ordered first thing Friday morning and mines arrives on the 22nd


----------



## Eilene

I have been wearing an Apple Watch since they first came out. I love it! Now I'm really excited because I just ordered the Hermes Double Tour from H.com in Barenia!!! I can't wait!


----------



## FrenchieKisses

Picked up the fauve double tour in Costa Mesa today! I was planning on getting the single tour in the navy color but, after I tried it on, I found the double tour and contrast stitching to be more interesting.


----------



## wheihk

chupachups1 said:


> Does anyone know why apple Hermes series 3 are not being sold in Hong Kong Apple Online Store? I checked the store a few days ago and the employees do not have any idea as well.



Is the LTE version out in hk? The H series 3 only comes with LTE so if the hk mobile network is not compatible Apple won’t be selling it in hk.


----------



## EllenTsai

They don't have it in SG either
So I got the S2 yesterday since without LTE they are quite similar and I wanted to get an Apple Watch ASAP
I've heard however the LTE version has issues with connectivity and battery life being extremely short if you use LTE
So...


----------



## krawford

I got notice this morning that my watch has shipped and should be delivered by the 27th.  Much earlier than originally planned.


----------



## uhpharm01

wheihk said:


> Is the LTE version out in hk? The H series 3 only comes with LTE so if the hk mobile network is not compatible Apple won’t be selling it in hk.



No. Maybe it will later. But here's a link with a list of countries that is currently selling the Hermes LTE Apple watches.
https://www.apple.com/watch/cellular/


----------



## uhpharm01

EllenTsai said:


> They don't have it in SG either
> So I got the S2 yesterday since without LTE they are quite similar and I wanted to get an Apple Watch ASAP
> I've heard however the LTE version has issues with connectivity and battery life being extremely short if you use LTE
> So...


You can only get one hour battery life if you make an one hour long phone call with it.  If you need to talk that long it's just best to use your iPhone at that point.


----------



## EllenTsai

Initially I was thinking whether to get a regular series 3 for now and wait for Series 3 H. Cause at the moment what I need ASAP is to be able to call cops without having to find my phone in the house/bag.
I was pretty surprised to hear that battery lift can be this short. If say I left my phone at home by accident, then answers a phone call for 15min oursode, check messages... etc. Then it might die while I'm out running errands... lol


----------



## Rocket_girl

Got Rallye in store yesterday (Chicago). Another woman buying same watch when I was there. Stock seemed plentiful.

It’s huge, but thanks to this design, I can buckle through Rallye holes rather than buckle holes for a perfect fit!

Most Series 3 except a couple aluminum styles have LTE. I’ll skip activating LTE to use without. Far fewer options to buy without LTE capability, yet no requirement to connect/ use it!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I read that the new watches are having some connectivity issues and Apple is working on the problem.  It might be better to wait a while before getting the new watch.


----------



## uhpharm01

Madam Bijoux said:


> I read that the new watches are having some connectivity issius


Apple is working on a fix for that problem that will come out in an upcoming update.


----------



## uhpharm01

Madam Bijoux said:


> I read that the new watches are having some connectivity issues and Apple is working on the problem.  It might be better to wait a while before getting the new watch.


I heard about that, Some people with the ATT grandfathered plan are having problems. I think there may be a work around for that issue. Some people are not having any problems, that sounds really good and promising, e.g. Verzion customers.


----------



## uhpharm01

EllenTsai said:


> They don't have it in SG either
> So I got the S2 yesterday since without LTE they are quite similar and I wanted to get an Apple Watch ASAP
> I've heard however the LTE version has issues with connectivity and battery life being extremely short if you use LTE
> So...



Here's a link to Apple Watch Series 3 Battery information. 
Source: Apple Website about the Battery Life
*All-Day Battery Life*
*Up to 18 hours*
All-day battery life is based on 18 hours with the following use: 90 time checks, 90 notifications, 45 minutes of app use, and a 30-minute workout with music playback from Apple Watch via Bluetooth, over the course of 18 hours. Apple Watch Series 3 (GPS) usage includes connection to iPhone via Bluetooth during the entire 18-hour test. Apple Watch Series 3 (GPS + Cellular) usage includes a total of 4 hours of LTE connection and 14 hours of connection to iPhone via Bluetooth over the course of 18 hours. Testing conducted by Apple in August 2017 using preproduction Apple Watch Series 3 (GPS) and Apple Watch Series 3 (GPS + Cellular), each paired with an iPhone; all devices tested with prerelease software. Battery life varies by use, cellular coverage, configuration, and many other factors; actual results will vary.


https://www.apple.com/watch/battery.html


----------



## MSO13

EllenTsai said:


> Initially I was thinking whether to get a regular series 3 for now and wait for Series 3 H. Cause at the moment what I need ASAP is to be able to call cops without having to find my phone in the house/bag.
> I was pretty surprised to hear that battery lift can be this short. If say I left my phone at home by accident, then answers a phone call for 15min oursode, check messages... etc. Then it might die while I'm out running errands... lol



You should get a panic button from an alarm/security company that can alert the police immediately. I have one for my office when working late at night. They make them wearable in lots of ways. When you trigger it, the company calls the police.

I love my Apple watch but I wouldn't rely on it for my personal safety.


----------



## MSO13

Personally I wouldn't worry much about the battery life, if you've ever talked on the phone via the watch-it's terrible  and not a great way to have a conversation. I also think it looks ridiculous to talk to my wrist.  

I have had both H versions of Series 1 and 2, I'm getting 3 in the next few days.  I love feeling free from my phone, especially if I'm carrying a Kelly. I get my alerts, can quickly answer a call and I love using the health and fitness apps. 

I was bummed to have to get the printed strap but the 38m only comes with Barenia or the print in single tour and I already have a Barenia strap. I'm likely going to rehome the sport strap/printed strap. 

I have lots of straps but mostly wear my black box, H if you're reading: Please bring back Black straps, swift or box, even alligator please!


----------



## uhpharm01

Customers will be able to order Apple Watch Series 3 (GPS + Cellular) in Australia, Canada, China, France, Germany, Japan, Puerto Rico, Switzerland, the UK and the US, with other countries following next year.


----------



## pursecrzy

DR2014 said:


> Is it possible to change the face of the watch when you get it from Hermes?  TIA!



I'm curious about this too


----------



## uhpharm01

pursecrzy said:


> I'm curious about this too


Yes you can 

https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT205536


----------



## Oleandered

pursecrzy said:


> I'm curious about this too



Of course, you can use any face.
I’m stuck with modular 

Using series 3 - with Eperon d’Or strap - since 22, no AT&T LTE yet *ugh. Absolutely in love with it!


----------



## pursecrzy

uhpharm01 said:


> Yes you can
> 
> https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT205536





Oleandered said:


> Of course, you can use any face.
> I’m stuck with modular
> 
> Using series 3 - with Eperon d’Or strap - since 22, no AT&T LTE yet *ugh. Absolutely in love with it!



Thank you!


----------



## DR2014

pursecrzy said:


> I'm curious about this too


I got it!  Yes, you can use any of the other faces that come with the apple watch, plus, of course, the special Hermes faces.  I love it!!


----------



## Eilene

Did anyone get their Hermes Apple Watch from H.com?


----------



## DrTr

Eilene said:


> Did anyone get their Hermes Apple Watch from H.com?


 Yes I ordered mine from H.com. It showed a delivery date of mid October, but it is out on the UPS truck for delivery today. I can’t wait! It was fun to watch it ship from China to Japan to Anchorage to Louisville and then to me! My watch is a giant world traveler before even gets to me ⌚️


----------



## krawford

DrTr said:


> Yes I ordered mine from H.com. It showed a delivery date of mid October, but it is out on the UPS truck for delivery today. I can’t wait! It was fun to watch it ship from China to Japan to Anchorage to Louisville and then to me! My watch is a giant world traveler before even gets to me ⌚️


My says out for delivery as well. I ordered from apple.com


----------



## terithegreat

My Hermès double-tour arrived today. I’m kind of crushed at how tight it fits/feels on my wrist. Does anyone have any experience with the leather stretching out at all or adding additional holes to the band?


----------



## krawford

I thought I had just a regular sized wrist until I got the double tour.  Mine was tight as well.  I ended up getting the longer one on H.com in the Fauve Barenia


----------



## ouija board

terithegreat said:


> My Hermès double-tour arrived today. I’m kind of crushed at how tight it fits/feels on my wrist. Does anyone have any experience with the leather stretching out at all or adding additional holes to the band?




The double tour strap has the padding which makes it initially hard to bend around the wrist, but all of my double tour bands eventually relax and need to be worn one hole tighter than when new. My single tour straps stretch even more, by 1-2 holes, just from normal movement of the wrist. Unless your strap is so tight that you can't even buckle it on the first hole, I'd stick with the one you have now.


----------



## krawford

ouija board said:


> The double tour strap has the padding which makes it initially hard to bend around the wrist, but all of my double tour bands eventually relax and need to be worn one hole tighter than when new. My single tour straps stretch even more, by 1-2 holes, just from normal movement of the wrist. Unless your strap is so tight that you can't even buckle it on the first hole, I'd stick with the one you have now.


I should have given mine a chance then.  That being said, now I want the double tour in bleu jean


----------



## terithegreat

krawford said:


> I thought I had just a regular sized wrist until I got the double tour.  Mine was tight as well.  I ended up getting the longer one on H.com in the Fauve Barenia



I must be missing something, but I can't seem to find an option for length or a longer double-tour band on H.com. Is it only in certain colors?


----------



## terithegreat

ouija board said:


> The double tour strap has the padding which makes it initially hard to bend around the wrist, but all of my double tour bands eventually relax and need to be worn one hole tighter than when new. My single tour straps stretch even more, by 1-2 holes, just from normal movement of the wrist. Unless your strap is so tight that you can't even buckle it on the first hole, I'd stick with the one you have now.



Thanks for your reply! That really makes me feel better... I didn't think I had such a chunky wrist, but here we are anyway.


----------



## krawford

It is not always available on h.com.  It is on apple.com
I saw it in fauve barenia and etoupe


----------



## SwiftyTK

How cautious do I need to be with the straps and water, specifically washing my hands? I have 4 young kids and wash my hands - a lot! I live in my Apple Watch but it is often wet. Wondering if it is a mistake to upgrade to the H 3.


----------



## krawford

What a beauty ❤️  Color is darker in real life.


----------



## anntt

krawford said:


> View attachment 3835601
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a beauty ❤️  Color is darker in real life.


Ahh it looks so good! I was so close to getting this one yesterday but they didn't have one for me to try on so I went with the Fauve Barenia instead. Gorgeous purchase, congratulations!


----------



## Uyen4570

Loving my new series 3 Hermes watch!  It is so convenient to have the SIM card and not have to carry your phone everywhere!


----------



## Uyen4570

SwiftyTK said:


> How cautious do I need to be with the straps and water, specifically washing my hands? I have 4 young kids and wash my hands - a lot! I live in my Apple Watch but it is often wet. Wondering if it is a mistake to upgrade to the H 3.


I have several of the DT bands and the epsom hold ups better than the swift


----------



## DrTr

krawford said:


> View attachment 3835601
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a beauty ❤️  Color is darker in real life.


krawford I love it!  A beauty indeed.  Thanks for sharing the photo. Unfortunately, I had the same watch coming from Apple directly, it showed up yesterday, and it was the Barenia band. I already have a barenia band on my first Apple Watch and  I love it but I didn’t want a second one. I  returned it to the Apple Store last night, as apparently they couldn’t simply ship me the right band and I had to return the entire watch. The store manager helped me, and even though the box had the  right watch name printed on it, the serial number on the watch they sent me was completely different from the serial number on the box - somebody packed it incorrectly. I was so disappointed!  I ordered from Apple in the first place, because they get things right 100% of the time for me (usually) and I could order a week before availability. I actually ordered from Hermes online this morning and it’s already shipped!  I hope you enjoy your watch!  They all look lovely. Thanks for the pics.

Ps I misspoke in an earlier post, I ordered first from Apple, today from Hermes after wrong Watch was shipped from Apple.com.


----------



## DrTr

SwiftyTK said:


> How cautious do I need to be with the straps and water, specifically washing my hands? I have 4 young kids and wash my hands - a lot! I live in my Apple Watch but it is often wet. Wondering if it is a mistake to upgrade to the H 3.


Hi SwiftyTK -  I have to wash my hands a lot too and I don’t worry too much about my watch and my bands with one exception. I’m more careful with my Barenia band because water drops stain it. Although the few drops I’ve gotten on the band have just darkened into a really lovely patina so I’m not quite as careful as I was when it was new. I’m excited about the 3 because the watch itself is more waterproof. And I love the fluoroelastomer sport bands Apple sells, they are comfortable and totally wash and dry. I have almost every color! And for dirt or bad stains, I actually put rubbing alcohol on a cotton pad and wipe clean. HTH.


----------



## krawford

Also ❤️ the Hermes orange sport band. Love how it looks with the orange numerals.  I also ordered the new Nike sport band.


----------



## gagabag

krawford said:


> View attachment 3835601
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a beauty [emoji173]️  Color is darker in real life.



Ooooh this looks so good! Can’t wait for mine to arrive. Ordered on the 16th and ETA 1-2 week of Oct ☹️


----------



## krawford

Spied the Double Tour band on This Is Us last night


----------



## luvmy3girls

Does anyone know if they will still have the H2 out and possibly at a lower price, since the 3 is out now? Thanks


----------



## MarvelGirl

krawford said:


> View attachment 3836519
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spied the Double Tour band on This Is Us last night



I saw this too, krawford!! It looked really good on her! Made me want to get one...  Thanks for posting!


----------



## uhpharm01

luvmy3girls said:


> Does anyone know if they will still have the H2 out and possibly at a lower price, since the 3 is out now? Thanks


Unless you ask for the reburished models at the Apple Store or you can try the Hermes store to see if they still have some in stock at their stores or online.


----------



## EllenTsai

luvmy3girls said:


> Does anyone know if they will still have the H2 out and possibly at a lower price, since the 3 is out now? Thanks


I got my H2 the day when Series 3 launched in Singapore.
Launch date For H3 in Singapore is unknown for now.
My SA told he they're still selling H2 while it is in stock
However when I bought my H2 it's not cheaper


----------



## luvmy3girls

EllenTsai said:


> I got my H2 the day when Series 3 launched in Singapore.
> Launch date For H3 in Singapore is unknown for now.
> My SA told he they're still selling H2 while it is in stock
> However when I bought my H2 it's not cheaper



Ok thank you.


----------



## luvmy3girls

How do you guys feel about the red knob on the side of the 3 ?


----------



## krawford

I don't even notice it.


----------



## nicole0612

luvmy3girls said:


> How do you guys feel about the red knob on the side of the 3 ?



If you don't like it, UhPharm01 in the regular Apple Watch thread has instructions on how to fix it.


----------



## uhpharm01

luvmy3girls said:


> How do you guys feel about the red knob on the side of the 3 ?


----------



## LexLV

Like some of you have mentioned the length on the regular double tour is too tight for me but the length of the longer one is perfect - however - when selecting to buy the H watch with the double tour you can't select a length option either on Apple or H.com. The length option is only available when you try to buy the double tour band separately.  Is there any way to get the longer strap length with the watch face?  I would hate to have to purchase a ~$1300 watch and then spend another $500 just to get the band length I need?  Any help appreciated!


----------



## anntt

luvmy3girls said:


> How do you guys feel about the red knob on the side of the 3 ?


I think I’m the only one who thinks the red crown is a great special touch. I don’t think people even notice it most of the time, let alone “thinking” it looks cheap. I remembered reading a post on Reddit last year that someone noticed Tim Cook’s watch having a red crown, and people were really intrigued (said it probably was special edition and looked cool). Now it’s out for the public and people complain it’s cheap lol. I honestly don’t see a difference.


----------



## Pcall1128

Hi everyone, I’m new to these forums. I love the content here, I’ve had a Hermes AW series 2 since last year and absolutely love it.  xxx - not permitted


----------



## luvmy3girls

Does anyone have the 42, if so what’s your thoughts on the size ?


----------



## Ang-Lin

OK so I have a question. Apologies if this has been asked before - is it accurate to say there are only two options for Hermes apple watch 3: Barenia and marine gala, and that if I want the other strap options it'll have to be a separate purchase? TIA!


----------



## nicole0612

Ang-Lin said:


> OK so I have a question. Apologies if this has been asked before - is it accurate to say there are only two options for Hermes apple watch 3: Barenia and marine gala, and that if I want the other strap options it'll have to be a separate purchase? TIA!



No, if you buy from Hermes (vs from Apple), you can choose other colors for the strap as your primary strap.


----------



## Ang-Lin

nicole0612 said:


> No, if you buy from Hermes (vs from Apple), you can choose other colors for the strap as your primary strap.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## zzzman

New Apple Watch Hermes S3 owner here! Joined the forum just so I can discuss this beauty with everyone. 

Here’s my S3 42mm Indigo Swift Single Tour 









nicole0612 said:


> No, if you buy from Hermes (vs from Apple), you can choose other colors for the strap as your primary strap.



I bought from the Hermes Store in Sydney and the sales lady never offered me a different band. I wanted the Fauve Barenia and she said they don’t have that model in stock. 

Anyway I ended up buying the Fauve Barenia strap separate and now have two straps to change around in so couldn’t be happier!


----------



## nicole0612

zzzman said:


> New Apple Watch Hermes S3 owner here! Joined the forum just so I can discuss this beauty with everyone.
> 
> Here’s my S3 42mm Indigo Swift Single Tour
> 
> View attachment 3839806
> View attachment 3839807
> View attachment 3839808
> View attachment 3839809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought from the Hermes Store in Sydney and the sales lady never offered me a different band. I wanted the Fauve Barenia and she said they don’t have that model in stock.
> 
> Anyway I ended up buying the Fauve Barenia strap separate and now have two straps to change around in so couldn’t be happier!



Congrats, it looks great on you. Yes, sometimes you just have to grab what is available since there is such a high demand for all things H. I think you made a great choice.


----------



## MSO13

nicole0612 said:


> No, if you buy from Hermes (vs from Apple), you can choose other colors for the strap as your primary strap.



This is not correct, H apple watches are sealed at the factory and packaged with their straps. it’s not like belt kits, the 38m single tour watch kit is only being offered in Eperon print and Barenia. There are additional strap  colors available for separate purchase like Bordeaux, Indigo, Etoupe but you can’t combine them with a new watch. All H stores are receiving the watches and they are getting team training on the watches. 

i’m on my 3rd watch, each release they are packed only with specific bands.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

A 42 watch on a CDC bracelet:  too much to ask, I suppose.


----------



## nicole0612

MSO13 said:


> This is not correct, H apple watches are sealed at the factory and packaged with their straps. it’s not like belt kits, the 38m single tour watch kit is only being offered in Eperon print and Barenia. There are additional strap  colors available for separate purchase like Bordeaux, Indigo, Etoupe but you can’t combine them with a new watch. All H stores are receiving the watches and they are getting team training on the watches.
> 
> i’m on my 3rd watch, each release they are packed only with specific bands.



That's odd, sorry for my mistake. The last version I purchased at H with a non-barenia strap, and the strap came with it, not an extra purchase. I was only going off of my experience, I guess maybe that was against the usual policy.


----------



## MSO13

nicole0612 said:


> That's odd, sorry for my mistake. The last version I purchased at H with a non-barenia strap, and the strap came with it, not an extra purchase. I was only going off of my experience, I guess maybe that was against the usual policy.



Maybe I'm misunderstanding what you're saying, you were sold an H Apple Watch with no strap and you picked a color to add to it? That's pretty cool and it is unusual.

Each time I've bought one it came bundled with a strap so I had to pick from the limited 38mm availability. Today I got the Marine Gala even though I didn't want that strap. The only other option is Barenia in 38mm with the new watch. I bought a Bordeaux Swift today, I did ask if I could get just the bordeaux with the watch but they said not possible. 

This is the first time H stores across the US are selling them, I think where you're located is tech central so perhaps it was different the last series or you guys get more options!


----------



## zzzman

nicole0612 said:


> I was only going off of my experience, I guess maybe that was against the usual policy.



Interesting indeed! As far as I know, all models Hermes (and Apple Store itself) sell are packaged in the orange Apple Watch Hermes boxes, with both the watch case and the corresponding band bundled together. It even says so on the box itself. It would be amazing if you can choose whichever strap you wanted!

Maybe you're a special valued customer?


----------



## nicole0612

MSO13 said:


> Maybe I'm misunderstanding what you're saying, you were sold an H Apple Watch with no strap and you picked a color to add to it? That's pretty cool and it is unusual.
> 
> Each time I've bought one it came bundled with a strap so I had to pick from the limited 38mm availability. Today I got the Marine Gala even though I didn't want that strap. The only other option is Barenia in 38mm with the new watch. I bought a Bordeaux Swift today, I did ask if I could get just the bordeaux with the watch but they said not possible.
> 
> This is the first time H stores across the US are selling them, I think where you're located is tech central so perhaps it was different the last series or you guys get more options!





zzzman said:


> Interesting indeed! As far as I know, all models Hermes (and Apple Store itself) sell are packaged in the orange Apple Watch Hermes boxes, with both the watch case and the corresponding band bundled together. It even says so on the box itself. It would be amazing if you can choose whichever strap you wanted!
> 
> Maybe you're a special valued customer?



Nothing so special. I just said to the SM that I did not want the Barenia strap and was shown a double tour with anemone strap which was just what I wanted. It did not come with a Barenia strap. My understanding from my experience was that depending on availability, there are options other than Barenia (or the Marine Gala, in this current release). I am planning to get the series 3 this week with the indigo double tour strap, for example. 
My phrasing was probably confusing. I did not mean that one is able to mix and match any separate strap with the watch case. I meant that if you go into the store there are more options than just Barenia (of course they may be sold out), since the person who asked the question said that she did not want Barenia.


----------



## MSO13

Ok, no one is wrong it’s just complicated. 
Each watch release has only offered a few H strap colors with the watch. This time around Bordeaux Single is not available with a watch. The 38mm Single Tour, the watch I like best the only two options are Marine Gala or Barenia. The double tour 38mm sets are only in Fauve Barenia and Indigo Swift. Indigo is not available in a single tour strap for separate purchase. It’s confusing for sure, combined with H’s stock availability it’s hard to get all the options. 

It’s lucky you were able to find exactly what you wanted in Series 2. I don’t remember how many versions were offered but this time it seems there’s only 2 colors in each watch size and single/double tour because they have added the Rallye and Deployment buckles, there’s a lot of variety so they seem to be limiting what straps come with the watch initially. 

I really like the new watch, I wear mine with the crown on the lower left, can’t really see the red and the Bordeaux color is a really beautiful neutral.


----------



## apk

I think it is a H mystery. I purchased a 38mm series 3 watch two days back from a US H boutique and was given a choice of 5 color straps  barenia, indigo, etain, etoupe & bordeaux for double tour. I did not want Barenia nor Indigo which was in stock. The boutique did not have the color I chose so the leather double tour strap was brought in from another boutique that had it in stock. I did not pay extra for the strap. I was told that the H boutique can swap the straps to any of the above colors vs Apple will only sell with Barenia and Indigo.


----------



## zzzman

Has anyone who bought directly from Hermes needed to have their Apple Watch repaired or fixed? 

Just wondering if I should go directly to Apple instead of H in case of faults... will Apple refuse to repair because I bought it from Hermes?


----------



## acrowcounted

zzzman said:


> Has anyone who bought directly from Hermes needed to have their Apple Watch repaired or fixed?
> 
> Just wondering if I should go directly to Apple instead of H in case of faults... will Apple refuse to repair because I bought it from Hermes?


It's an apple product so they handle repairs. No different than if you bought your iPhone from Best Buy, you can still take it to the Genius Bar for work/repairs.


----------



## Ang-Lin

MSO13 said:


> This is not correct, H apple watches are sealed at the factory and packaged with their straps. it’s not like belt kits, the 38m single tour watch kit is only being offered in Eperon print and Barenia. There are additional strap  colors available for separate purchase like Bordeaux, Indigo, Etoupe but you can’t combine them with a new watch. All H stores are receiving the watches and they are getting team training on the watches.
> 
> i’m on my 3rd watch, each release they are packed only with specific bands.


thanks MSO13 - I talked to my SA again today and she said what you just described.  Do you have any intel if they are going to come out with more options for the watch kits in the future? My SA said she doesn't know, but she also said that since it's so new none of the SAs in my local store has received training yet!


----------



## MSO13

Ang-Lin said:


> thanks MSO13 - I talked to my SA again today and she said what you just described.  Do you have any intel if they are going to come out with more options for the watch kits in the future? My SA said she doesn't know, but she also said that since it's so new none of the SAs in my local store has received training yet!



there is usually a new round of strap colors in the spring in both single and double tour but I don't think there's been a change in the packaged sets between releases. 

Each series has come with new strap options and differ between sizes and single vs double tour.  I think the Equateur strap sold as just a strap in Spring was popular so they are trying the Marine Eperon print. It's a lovely strap but not for me but I also already had Barenia. I love my Bordeaux.


----------



## MSO13

apk said:


> I think it is a H mystery. I purchased a 38mm series 3 watch two days back from a US H boutique and was given a choice of 5 color straps  barenia, indigo, etain, etoupe & bordeaux for double tour. I did not want Barenia nor Indigo which was in stock. The boutique did not have the color I chose so the leather double tour strap was brought in from another boutique that had it in stock. I did not pay extra for the strap. I was told that the H boutique can swap the straps to any of the above colors vs Apple will only sell with Barenia and Indigo.



Did you get your watch yet? With all respect to your H store, they just got these and really have little information on them so I would encourage you to make sure it's the Series 3 watch. All the options you described came in the earlier series 1 and 2, if they checked inventory, it's not likely they checked to see which watch came with which strap.

They shouldn't open a watch, change the strap and sell that strap to someone else so my guess is they're either going to disappoint you if they haven't gotten it in yet or disappoint whomever they try to sell the strap to.

PS the stores were eligible for a contest to win a free H Apple Watch in the previous models so they still have plenty of Series 2 in inventory.


----------



## Carrierae

Does anyone know if a SA gets the same commission from an Apple Watch than a normal store item? I would wait and get an Apple Watch from my store if it would help my SA...if not, it would be much quicker to get one from my local Apple Store (my H store is 3 hours away).


----------



## MSO13

Carrierae said:


> Does anyone know if a SA gets the same commission from an Apple Watch than a normal store item? I would wait and get an Apple Watch from my store if it would help my SA...if not, it would be much quicker to get one from my local Apple Store (my H store is 3 hours away).



Yes, they get their normal commission on the H Watch sold through their H stores. I ended up returning my one from Apple to give the sale to my SA. They can ship it to you as it's not a bag so I would order it via your SA/


----------



## orbitz01

Carrierae said:


> Does anyone know if a SA gets the same commission from an Apple Watch than a normal store item? I would wait and get an Apple Watch from my store if it would help my SA...if not, it would be much quicker to get one from my local Apple Store (my H store is 3 hours away).


Yes, your SA will get commission off the purchase.  I actually ordered through my SA last Thursday & she shipped it to me and it just arrived today!  Must faster than ordering through Apple who had a 3-4 week backorder date.


----------



## orbitz01

Love my new 38mm Fauve Barenia Series 3 watch!


----------



## acrowcounted

Anyone have pictures of the 38mm in Bordeaux? I'm strongly considering phone ordering this from my SA but I'm wondering if it looks more brown or wine color in person. Thanks!


----------



## MSO13

acrowcounted said:


> Anyone have pictures of the 38mm in Bordeaux? I'm strongly considering phone ordering this from my SA but I'm wondering if it looks more brown or wine color in person. Thanks!



I got the 38mm single Bordeaux strap, I love it. It's very neutral, I'm glad to have it as I was destroying my black box one with too much wear.


----------



## acrowcounted

MSO13 said:


> I got the 38mm single Bordeaux strap, I love it. It's very neutral, I'm glad to have it as I was destroying my black box one with too much wear.
> 
> View attachment 3842627


Looks fab! Thank you for the picture!


----------



## zzzman

MSO13 said:


> I got the 38mm single Bordeaux strap, I love it. It's very neutral, I'm glad to have it as I was destroying my black box one with too much wear.
> 
> View attachment 3842627



Would you say it’s more dark purple or dark brown?


----------



## MM19

Just a little heads-up...an SA just told me they are getting new straps soon.  One will have pyramid studs.  Thought I was done with a saphir double tour...


----------



## MSO13

zzzman said:


> Would you say it’s more dark purple or dark brown?


it’s wine to brown, no purple tones at all


----------



## MarvelGirl

MM19 said:


> Just a little heads-up...an SA just told me they are getting new straps soon.  One will have pyramid studs.  Thought I was done with a saphir double tour...



Oh! Do tell! You mean it will look similar to the medor watch? I hope so! If yes, I will definitely be getting a watch and one of those straps.


----------



## Gina123

I got mine couple of days ago. Barenia strap is stiffer than Swift leather but I love it!


----------



## luvmy3girls

Has anyone returned an Apple watch to Hermès ?


----------



## chenchen_chikis

luvmy3girls said:


> Has anyone returned an Apple watch to Hermès ?


from my understanding, if you open the seal where the watch is actually enclosed, they will not accept it.


----------



## luvmy3girls

chenchen_chikis said:


> from my understanding, if you open the seal where the watch is actually enclosed, they will not accept it.



The seal(plastic) on the actual watch or the seal on the white box? Thanks


----------



## chenchen_chikis

luvmy3girls said:


> The seal(plastic) on the actual watch or the seal on the white box? Thanks


seal on white box


----------



## luvmy3girls

chenchen_chikis said:


> seal on white box



That sucks...so you aren’t even able to open it up and look at it ☹️ I got a 42 and it’s too big...need a 38


----------



## zzzman

luvmy3girls said:


> I got a 42 and it’s too big...need a 38



Is the strap too long or is the watch case too big? 

Hermes will punch additional holes in the band for free if it’s too long


----------



## luvmy3girls

zzzman said:


> Is the strap too long or is the watch case too big?
> 
> Hermes will punch additional holes in the band for free if it’s too long



The case seems to big on my wrist


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

luvmy3girls said:


> That sucks...so you aren’t even able to open it up and look at it ☹️ I got a 42 and it’s too big...need a 38



Can you post a photo of it on your wrist?  We can give you better feedback.


----------



## Ang-Lin

38 Barenia apple watch series 3. Too big for my wrist?


----------



## zzzman

Ang-Lin said:


> 38 Barenia apple watch series 3. Too big for my wrist?



Looks perfect on your wrist!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Ang-Lin said:


> 38 Barenia apple watch series 3. Too big for my wrist?





zzzman said:


> Looks perfect on your wrist!



I agree.  Perfect!!


----------



## Elaria

Ang-Lin said:


> 38 Barenia apple watch series 3. Too big for my wrist?



I personally think it is too big and it overwhelms your dainty wrist, but others might not see it that way. If you like it, you should wear it. It isn’t an obvious eye catcher unless it is mentioned.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Ang-Lin said:


> 38 Barenia apple watch series 3. Too big for my wrist?



It really can't be any smaller, or you wouldn't be able to read the screen.


----------



## krawford

Elaria said:


> I personally think it is too big and it overwhelms your dainty wrist, but others might not see it that way. If you like it, you should wear it. It isn’t an obvious eye catcher unless it is mentioned.


I agree.  It looks large to me as well.


----------



## Ang-Lin

Thank you all for the honest feedback! It really can't get any smaller  - that was my worry as well! Now I don't know what to do. On another note, I'm now a fan of Barenia leather!


----------



## jayjay77

Ang-Lin said:


> 38 Barenia apple watch series 3. Too big for my wrist?



I think it looks good.... I had the same issue when I got my Apple Watch that it seemed huge vs my regular watch... but after a year of use it now seems perfect! I love it


----------



## Ang-Lin

jayjay77 said:


> I think it looks good.... I had the same issue when I got my Apple Watch that it seemed huge vs my regular watch... but after a year of use it now seems perfect! I love it


Thank you! I think you're right. It takes sooner getting used to. It's my third day wearing it and ink starting to pay less attention to the size! Glad you like yours!!!


----------



## gagabag

It’s finally here! After almost 4 weeks! [emoji16]


----------



## odette57

Ang-Lin said:


> Thank you! I think you're right. It takes sooner getting used to. It's my third day wearing it and ink starting to pay less attention to the size! Glad you like yours!!!



I had the same issue when I first got mine (Series 2).  I have small wrists and never wore regular watches at all but was gifted an apple watch.  It was weird the first few days but now I feel naked without it. And I don't care how it looks on my wrist, I just wear it because I like it.


----------



## Elaria

gagabag said:


> It’s finally here! After almost 4 weeks! [emoji16]
> View attachment 3848620



Stunning! Do you have any more pictures of the band on your wrist? 

I just ordered this watch and it will arrive Friday! Can’t wait to upgrade from my SBSS S0.


----------



## zzzman

gagabag said:


> It’s finally here! After almost 4 weeks! [emoji16]
> View attachment 3848620



Is the blue really dark? Can’t really tell from the pic or the lighting. 

I’ve got the indigo swift and it’s dark blue, almost black


----------



## gagabag

Thank you elaria! Have attached a photo below.

It’s very dark zzzman. I attached a photo wearing it next to a black phone to give u an idea of its colour 
View attachment 3848883


----------



## zzzman

gagabag said:


> Thank you elaria! Have attached a photo below.
> 
> It’s very dark zzzman. I attached a photo wearing it next to a black phone to give u an idea of its colour
> View attachment 3848883



Damn I should’ve ordered that instead of the indigo! It looks special and classy somehow even with the pattern. 

Your attachment didn’t work and it doesn’t load


----------



## gagabag

zzzman said:


> Damn I should’ve ordered that instead of the indigo! It looks special and classy somehow even with the pattern.
> 
> Your attachment didn’t work and it doesn’t load


----------



## SugarHazard

So in LOVE! Hermes Apple Watch Series 3 size 38 Double Tour Barenia Fauve for Autumn...





...and Hermes Double Strap Rose Jaipur Epsom for Spring! 







BTW the infamous red dot blends in well with this color strap for anyone who wants to disguise it without changing it.

I don’t mind  the red dot personally myself. It goes well with the red colored hands on the Hermes watch dial displays.

I love them both so much! Haven’t even tried it with the orange rubber strap yet.

The Double Tour Barenia is on the tight side and I have to use the last punched hole but I love it. Such a classic!

The Double Strap Rose Jaipur Epsom is so light and pretty and the fit is perfect! Using it on the 3rd to last punched hole.

Hermes + Apple = Happiness. 

Edited to add: These pics were taken at night under dim yellow lighting. That distorted the Rose Jaipur strap’s color. I will try to get pics tomorrow during the day time and hopefully under natural lighting so you can see the difference. Hope that will help those deciding on purchasing additional straps.


----------



## acrowcounted

SugarHazard said:


> So in LOVE! Hermes Apple Watch Series 3 size 38 Double Tour Barenia Fauve for Autumn...
> 
> View attachment 3848966
> 
> 
> 
> ...and Hermes Double Strap Rose Jaipur Epsom for Spring!
> View attachment 3848968
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848965
> View attachment 3848964
> View attachment 3848967
> 
> BTW the infamous red dot blends in well with this color strap for anyone who wants to disguise it without changing it.
> 
> I don’t mind  the red dot personally myself. It goes well with the red colored hands on the Hermes watch dial displays.
> 
> I love them both so much! Haven’t even tried it with the orange rubber strap yet.
> 
> The Double Tour Barenia is on the tight side and I have to use the last punched hole but I love it. Such a classic!
> 
> The Double Strap Rose Jaipur Epsom is so light and pretty and the fit is perfect! Using it on the 3rd to last punched hole.
> 
> Hermes + Apple = Happiness.
> 
> Edited to add: These pics were taken at night under dim yellow lighting. That distorted the Rose Jaipur strap’s color. I will try to get pics tomorrow during the day time and hopefully under natural lighting so you can see the difference. Hope that will help those deciding on purchasing additional straps.


Wow I think you were really lucky to get that RJ double strap! I believe that came out in 2015. Although I am very confused about Hermes Apple Strap offerings. With all other H leather goods, they have items and make them in whatever leather/color available. With the Apple Straps, if I'm not mistaken, they only release a few predetermined colors, similar to how Apple iPhone cases only come in certain colors. Is this correct, or is it possible to find a random color strap any random day?


----------



## SugarHazard

I saw the Rose Jaipur Double strap on hermes.com for the past few months. I knew I wanted that if I ever got the Apple Watch.

Then the series 3 came out in Sept with cellular and that was what I’ve been waiting for the Apple watches to have this whole time.

So last week, I came into my local boutique and asked my SA if she has any in stock or if I should order it online. She looked for it and didn’t find any so then I showed her the item # from the online link and she searched the computer system using that.

Luckily, the system indicated that my local store should have one in so she looked again and found it. She said that nationwide in the US, there were a few left. This was last week though so I don’t know if their inventory has changed drastically by now.

All I know is that the website no longer shows the Rose Jaipur option. It currently only shows the Barenia double strap and the swift etoupe double strap.

It is offering a cute Epsom Feu single tour  strap for the 42 size right now!

It’s funny, this double strap design looks kind of weird off your wrist as it looks like two forks with prongs shooting off the watch case body but it looks completely gorgeous on, so interesting and chic and very Hermes. I totally recommend it!

 I’m very tempted to get the etoupe and Barenia ones as well but I don’t want to repeat styles and colors if I don’t really have to. I can’t wait for more styles and colors to come out! I especially love the leather cuff they did for series 1.  I hope that style comes back one day.

 I mean I spend so much on CDCs and other leather H bracelets, why not collect the straps I like? They’re like a bracelet and a watch combined. Hopefully they will continue fitting onto new models of Apple watches in the future when I go to upgrade my Apple watch if I ever need to.

And yes, I think you’re correct that each season, they only come out with preselected colors in only a few styles specific to that season.

Happy hunting and shopping!

(Edited for typos.)


----------



## SugarHazard

A few pics as promised. Rose Jaipur in Epsom looks like a neon coral color to my eyes. Neither truly orange or pink but a very bright combination of the two. I also really love the pink stitching. Very pretty color!






(Edited to add: Here it is a bit looser than usual on the second to last punched hole. Hope that helps you guys with sizing comparisons.)


----------



## prepster

SugarHazard said:


> A few pics as promised. Rose Jaipur in Epsom looks like a neon coral color to my eyes. Neither truly orange or pink but a very bright combination of the two. I also really love the pink stitching. Very pretty color!
> 
> View attachment 3849507
> View attachment 3849506
> View attachment 3849505
> 
> 
> (Edited to add: Here it is a bit looser than usual on the second to last punched hole. Hope that helps you guys with sizing comparisons.)



So with the Series 3 you can take a cell phone call on your watch?  How does that work? Are you happy with the quality of the sound?


----------



## Elaria

gagabag said:


> View attachment 3848969



Gorgeous! I think Indigo is a slight shade darker than marine, but they are both quite dark. Marine has a bit more of a green undertone whereas indigo is straight midnight blue. Can’t wait to get mine. I would love a Rose Jaipur single tour strap, did those come in 38mm? 

The Rose Jaipur double strap is very eye catching and gorgeous on!


----------



## Babsiegirl

Elaria said:


> Stunning! Do you have any more pictures of the band on your wrist?
> 
> I just ordered this watch and it will arrive Friday! Can’t wait to upgrade from my SBSS S0.



Did you order yours from Apple?


----------



## zzzman

I accidentally spilled a long drop water onto my Fauve Barenia band.... it’s dried and there’s now a faint mark where the water drop was. 

Should I leave it as is or should I do something about it?


----------



## Elaria

Babsiegirl said:


> Did you order yours from Apple?



Yes, I did. I ordered last Friday and it shipped on Monday even though there was 3-4 week shipping date.


----------



## Babsiegirl

Elaria said:


> Yes, I did. I ordered last Friday and it shipped on Monday even though there was 3-4 week shipping date.



Oh that’s good. I just ordered one yesterday and it said 2-3 weeks. Maybe I’ll be lucky and get mine early too!![emoji3]


----------



## Babsiegirl

Babsiegirl said:


> Oh that’s good. I just ordered one yesterday and it said 2-3 weeks. Maybe I’ll be lucky and get mine early too!![emoji3]



Just got a text from Apple and it has shipped and I’ll get it on Wednesday!! I don’t know why they tell you weeks when it is about 1 week.[emoji3]


----------



## Elaria

Babsiegirl said:


> Just got a text from Apple and it has shipped and I’ll get it on Wednesday!! I don’t know why they tell you weeks when it is about 1 week.[emoji3]



I don’t understand it either, but at least we are pleasantly surprised


----------



## Babsiegirl

Elaria said:


> I don’t understand it either, but at least we are pleasantly surprised



Make sure you posts some pics when you get it!!


----------



## zzzman

Does anyone have pics of their Fauve Barenia with a patina after some time eg a year? Does it blend in well  any water or sweat stains? 

Still trying to see if I should do anything about that water drop on the band...


----------



## meridian

After a year and a half. It’s so dark now but it really is fauve Barenia. I wear it everyday. Has had plenty of water splashes.


----------



## zzzman

meridian said:


> After a year and a half. It’s so dark now but it really is fauve Barenia. I wear it everyday. Has had plenty of water splashes.
> 
> View attachment 3850703



Thanks! That’s a lot darker than i thought it would get! 

Do you like this worn in look better than the original?


----------



## meridian

.


----------



## meridian

zzzman said:


> Thanks! That’s a lot darker than i thought it would get!
> 
> Do you like this worn in look better than the original?



I love it but I love a patina anyway. I wouldn’t mind getting the new Apple Watch and I’d get the same fauve Barenia strap again. I wouldn’t mind having the lighter brown strap as an option and I’d probably baby that one to keep the lighter color longer.


----------



## Elaria

meridian said:


> After a year and a half. It’s so dark now but it really is fauve Barenia. I wear it everyday. Has had plenty of water splashes.
> 
> View attachment 3850703



The dark patinaed barenia is just stunning! It's definitely making me want a Barenia band. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zzzman

Found this old link:

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/what-hermes-means-to-watch-collectors-apple-watch-hermes

Very interesting read about the history of Hermes and what makes Apple Watch Hermes unique.

Makes me appreciate my S3 even more!


----------



## Elaria

She’s here! More pics coming as soon as I unbox and pair.


----------



## Elaria

Oh my goodness the photos are so big . Sorry I don't know how to make them smaller and I cannot delete them for some reason. Sooooo you can count the hairs on my arm...


----------



## Babsiegirl

Elaria said:


> Oh my goodness the photos are so big . Sorry I don't know how to make them smaller and I cannot delete them for some reason. Sooooo you can count the hairs on my arm...



Love it! We’ll be twinsies soon.[emoji3]


----------



## zzzman

Rocket_girl said:


> Got Rallye in store yesterday (Chicago). Another woman buying same watch when I was there. Stock seemed plentiful.
> 
> It’s huge, but thanks to this design, I can buckle through Rallye holes rather than buckle holes for a perfect fit!



The Rallye holes are huge though? How do you buckle through them? Are you able to post some pics? Thanks in advance.


----------



## zzzman

Off on a tangent but my S3 Hermes has randomly restarted twice in the last few days. 

I bought it from a Hermes store and have AC+. 

Should I take it to Hermes or Apple? I knew I should’ve bought it directly from Apple but they didn’t have stock a few weeks ago. 

Keen to get a replacement and maybe pay a bit more and get the Rallye or tattoo pattern band.


----------



## uhpharm01

zzzman said:


> Off on a tangent but my S3 Hermes has randomly restarted twice in the last few days.
> 
> I bought it from a Hermes store and have AC+.
> 
> Should I take it to Hermes or Apple? I knew I should’ve bought it directly from Apple but they didn’t have stock a few weeks ago.
> 
> Keen to get a replacement and maybe pay a bit more and get the Rallye or tattoo pattern band.


Go by the Apple Store so that you can schedule an appointment with the Genius Bar.


----------



## acrowcounted

zzzman said:


> Off on a tangent but my S3 Hermes has randomly restarted twice in the last few days.
> 
> I bought it from a Hermes store and have AC+.
> 
> Should I take it to Hermes or Apple? I knew I should’ve bought it directly from Apple but they didn’t have stock a few weeks ago.
> 
> Keen to get a replacement and maybe pay a bit more and get the Rallye or tattoo pattern band.


Agreed with uhpharm01. Take it to an Apple Store with a Genius Bar. But you might want to check first if that store sells the Hermes version of the watch. Only select Apple stores do and I'm not sure what they would do in the case of a unit replacement if they don't carry that model.


----------



## Babsiegirl

Elaria said:


> Oh my goodness the photos are so big . Sorry I don't know how to make them smaller and I cannot delete them for some reason. Sooooo you can count the hairs on my arm...



My watch is being delivered today!! Two days early. Can’t wait.[emoji3]


----------



## Elaria

Babsiegirl said:


> My watch is being delivered today!! Two days early. Can’t wait.[emoji3]



Yay! It’s super exciting. Post pics when it arrives. [emoji173]️ I am loving mine.


----------



## Babsiegirl

Elaria said:


> Yay! It’s super exciting. Post pics when it arrives. [emoji173]️ I am loving mine.



It came a couple hours ago. Just got through with a walk with the sports band. Will post pics later. One question- do you think the white print on the band will hold up over time? The layer looks very thin on mine.


----------



## Elaria

Babsiegirl said:


> It came a couple hours ago. Just got through with a walk with the sports band. Will post pics later. One question- do you think the white print on the band will hold up over time? The layer looks very thin on mine.



I think it will hold up. Mine is very thin as well. If it doesn’t then I am sure Hermés would do something to restore it.


----------



## gagabag

Babsiegirl said:


> It came a couple hours ago. Just got through with a walk with the sports band. Will post pics later. One question- do you think the white print on the band will hold up over time? The layer looks very thin on mine.



I’ve been wearing mine since it came last week. The print seems to be well ingrained in the leather. No chipping even near the buckle and I wear mine snug. Very well made. Enjoy!


----------



## Babsiegirl

Elaria said:


> I think it will hold up. Mine is very thin as well. If it doesn’t then I am sure Hermés would do something to restore it.



I hope so. I went ahead and ordered the Etoupe band from Hermes online, so I would have a lighter option band to wear.[emoji4]


----------



## Babsiegirl

gagabag said:


> I’ve been wearing mine since it came last week. The print seems to be well ingrained in the leather. No chipping even near the buckle and I wear mine snug. Very well made. Enjoy!



Thanks! That’s good to hear.[emoji4]


----------



## Babsiegirl

Here’s a couple of pics!
	

		
			
		

		
	




So sorry the pics are huge.[emoji51]


----------



## acrowcounted

Got my Bordeaux Single Tour strap today. From far away it looks much more brown than red.


----------



## zzzman

Does anyone have the Feu Epsom and can share some pics?

How does it hold up over time?


----------



## Elaria

I’m on day 5 with my new Hermés Apple Watch coming from an sbss S0, and I noticed that I am starting to get itchy on the top of my wrist where the stainless steel casing of the Watch rubs against. Has anyone had any allergy issues with the Hermés watch? I’m worried this might not work out for me, which is a bummer since I love the watch so much. I wish the Hermés edition were palladium plated. I never have an issue with Hermés jewelry.


----------



## Babsiegirl

Elaria said:


> I’m on day 5 with my new Hermés Apple Watch coming from an sbss S0, and I noticed that I am starting to get itchy on the top of my wrist where the stainless steel casing of the Watch rubs against. Has anyone had any allergy issues with the Hermés watch? I’m worried this might not work out for me, which is a bummer since I love the watch so much. I wish the Hermés edition were palladium plated. I never have an issue with Hermés jewelry.



I’m sorry you’re having issues. They must not use surgical grade stainless steel. You’re probably allergic to the nickel they mix with it. Hope you can figure something out.[emoji4]


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Elaria said:


> I’m on day 5 with my new Hermés Apple Watch coming from an sbss S0, and I noticed that I am starting to get itchy on the top of my wrist where the stainless steel casing of the Watch rubs against. Has anyone had any allergy issues with the Hermés watch? I’m worried this might not work out for me, which is a bummer since I love the watch so much. I wish the Hermés edition were palladium plated. I never have an issue with Hermés jewelry.



You might want to try the one with the ceramic case, and purchase the Hermes strap separately.


----------



## zzzman

Elaria said:


> I’m on day 5 with my new Hermés Apple Watch coming from an sbss S0, and I noticed that I am starting to get itchy on the top of my wrist where the stainless steel casing of the Watch rubs against. Has anyone had any allergy issues with the Hermés watch? I’m worried this might not work out for me, which is a bummer since I love the watch so much. I wish the Hermés edition were palladium plated. I never have an issue with Hermés jewelry.



Did you buy from the Hermes store direct or from the Apple Store? 

Apple let’s you refund within 14 days but Hermés does not.


----------



## Elaria

Thanks for the feedback. Luckily, I haven't had any itching today and I have been wearing it for 7 hours. Only last night before bed, but no rash is currently present. I did purchase with Apple. If this gives me a rash before the final return date, I will simply return this and get the series 3 in black stainless steel since that doesn't bother me. 

I am hoping I will be okay though. The bottom of the band doesn't bother me at all, which is a good sign. I was curious to see if anyone else had any itching from the case or band itself. I can't do Apple's leather loop either (metal part of the band where it loops gives me a burning rash), but am okay with their sports bands with the stainless steel pin. I also love the orange sports  band that this comes with. The little Hermes touch on the pin is so cute!


----------



## ani108

I made a video unboxing my Hermes Single Tour Rallye in Noir. Think it's a beautiful strap!

What do you guys think?


----------



## hannahsophia

Elaria said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Luckily, I haven't had any itching today and I have been wearing it for 7 hours. Only last night before bed, but no rash is currently present. I did purchase with Apple. If this gives me a rash before the final return date, I will simply return this and get the series 3 in black stainless steel since that doesn't bother me.
> 
> I am hoping I will be okay though. The bottom of the band doesn't bother me at all, which is a good sign. I was curious to see if anyone else had any itching from the case or band itself. I can't do Apple's leather loop either (metal part of the band where it loops gives me a burning rash), but am okay with their sports bands with the stainless steel pin. I also love the orange sports  band that this comes with. The little Hermes touch on the pin is so cute!



Sorry to hear this! Wearing the sports band for long periods of time gave me a rash but the metal has been fine. Switching to leather when not working out solved it for me.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Do you think it’s worth it to get the 3 vs the 2 ? I don’t care about the cellular part, so I won’t know if the 3 is a lot better, beside the LTE. Thanks


----------



## gagabag

luvmy3girls said:


> Do you think it’s worth it to get the 3 vs the 2 ? I don’t care about the cellular part, so I won’t know if the 3 is a lot better, beside the LTE. Thanks



I jumped from 0 to 3. I’m enjoying the freedom away from my phone with lte when I’m at work or exercising. Also a lot faster! Are u thinking Hermes 2? Not sure if you could still find any in stores?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

For those who have the Series 3 with cellular, can you actually listen to a caller, and talk back into the watch?


----------



## gagabag

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> For those who have the Series 3 with cellular, can you actually listen to a caller, and talk back into the watch?



Yes, you can even talk without your watch near your mouth. It’s sort of like being on a speaker phone...


----------



## TraGiv

gagabag said:


> Yes, you can even talk without your watch near your mouth. It’s sort of like being on a speaker phone...



I have the Apple AirPods and they work great with the Watch.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I ordered the aluminum Nike+ version and am considering getting an H band when it needs to look fancier (but still want to wear the apple watch for tracking my fitness). Anyone did that or do you think the aluminum case with H band would look weird?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

gagabag said:


> Yes, you can even talk without your watch near your mouth. It’s sort of like being on a speaker phone...





TraGiv said:


> I have the Apple AirPods and they work great with the Watch.



Nice!!  That's very tempting!!


----------



## DrTr

CrackBerryCream said:


> I ordered the aluminum Nike+ version and am considering getting an H band when it needs to look fancier (but still want to wear the apple watch for tracking my fitness). Anyone did that or do you think the aluminum case with H band would look weird?


I bought the original watch in rose gold aluminum, as  wasn’t sure I would like it so I didn’t want to spend Hermes money yet. I loved it and wore all the time. I bought a Barenia band for it for work, and it looked great!  Jump ahead, I just bought the 38 Hermes Apple Watch 3 in stainless and love it even more!  It’s so much faster than watch 1 although I still use that watch when gardening and such. Or when I need a Barenia fix ⌚️CrackBerryCream, I think any H band would look great with your watch!  I would go for it.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

After all due meditation and deliberation, I will not get this watch until they put some diamond hardware on it.


----------



## SugarHazard

prepster said:


> So with the Series 3 you can take a cell phone call on your watch?  How does that work? Are you happy with the quality of the sound?



Sorry for the late reply, I don’t get onto TPF much with my busy schedule. 

Yes, you can take and make calls on the Apple Watch without your phone if you have the LTE connected Series 3. I believe all the Hermès Apple Watch Series 3 version are LTE. You just have to pay a small fee every month through your wireless provider to connect it to your phone. 

The quality of the sound is decent. Way better than a speaker phone but less than a cell phone. You don’t have to hold the watch to your mouth, you just speak normally like you would on a speaker phone.

Its very cool.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Do any women here wear the 42? What’s your thoughts on this size? Thanks


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I just got the Apple Watch Series 3 without cellular, and was very surprised when I received a phone call on it.  I’ve made calls on it, too.  I bought it directly from Apple, as the only version on the Hermes website includes cellular, and I had no desire to make or receive calls on it, but it’s a nice surprise to find out it does, within range of the iPhone.

Did the previous two versions have that capability?

P.S.  I didn’t think I’d ever get the watch, but I bought it just because I love it with the Hermes strap.


----------



## odette57

I have a Series 2 and it can receive phone calls and I can make calls with my iphone nearby.  My husband gifted it to me a few months back because I always miss calls since my phone is always in my purse. Now I don't have any excuse anymore.


----------



## kristyw

odette57 said:


> I have a Series 2 and it can receive phone calls and I can make calls with my iphone nearby.  My husband gifted it to me a few months back because I always miss calls since my phone is always in my purse. Now I don't have any excuse anymore.


Interestingly, like you, "not missing phone calls" turn out to be the biggest benefit for me after I got my Hermes Series 2


----------



## MSO13

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I just got the Apple Watch Series 3 without cellular, and was very surprised when I received a phone call on it.  I’ve made calls on it, too.  I bought it directly from Apple, as the only version on the Hermes website includes cellular, and I had no desire to make or receive calls on it, but it’s a nice surprise to find out it does, within range of the iPhone.
> 
> Did the previous two versions have that capability?
> 
> P.S.  I didn’t think I’d ever get the watch, but I bought it just because I love it with the Hermes strap.



They all can receive phone calls when connected to the phone but if you leave your phone at home, you will not receive calls without cellular service on the watch.  I don't miss phone calls or important alerts anymore because of this feature but I do feel silly talking to my wrist...


----------



## zzzman

The perfect set up: Apple Watch Hermés with Fauve Barenia and iPhone X Silver.

The stainless steel watch case matches perfectly with the stainless steel band on the phone!


----------



## zzzman

https://forums.macrumors.com/thread...ch-hermès-band-coming-on-november-14.2086967/

Love Hermès but not sure about this new “dog collar inspired” band.


----------



## nicole0612

zzzman said:


> View attachment 3875301
> 
> 
> https://forums.macrumors.com/thread...ch-hermès-band-coming-on-november-14.2086967/
> 
> Love Hermès but not sure about this new “dog collar inspired” band.



I can't open the link, but I think it is inspired by the medor watch.


----------



## zzzman

nicole0612 said:


> I can't open the link, but I think it is inspired by the medor watch.
> View attachment 3875312



Try this: https://www.macrumors.com/2017/11/09/apple-watch-medor-hermes-band/

Or the original Hypebeast page here: https://hypebeast.com/2017/11/apple-watch-series-3-hermes-medor-noir

It says available November 14 but it’s not on the Apple or Hermès websites.


----------



## nicole0612

zzzman said:


> Try this: https://www.macrumors.com/2017/11/09/apple-watch-medor-hermes-band/
> 
> Or the original Hypebeast page here: https://hypebeast.com/2017/11/apple-watch-series-3-hermes-medor-noir
> 
> It says available November 14 but it’s not on the Apple or Hermès websites.


Thanks, those links work for me.  I'm not too crazy about it at first glance; I think the studs look a little like an afterthought since they are so small, but I will still be interested to see it in person.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

zzzman said:


> View attachment 3875301
> 
> 
> https://forums.macrumors.com/thread...ch-hermès-band-coming-on-november-14.2086967/
> 
> Love Hermès but not sure about this new “dog collar inspired” band.



I love it!!


----------



## acrowcounted

So many questions...Are there only two spikes total per watch band? Why is the single tour only on the 42mm and the double tour only on the 38mm? Only in black?


----------



## zzzman

acrowcounted said:


> So many questions...Are there only two spikes total per watch band? Why is the single tour only on the 42mm and the double tour only on the 38mm? Only in black?



It’s like the Indigo swift they currently have. They’re also only doing 42mm single tour and 38mm double tour.


----------



## pjhm

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> For those who have the Series 3 with cellular, can you actually listen to a caller, and talk back into the watch?


Yes- I just bought the Series 3 and am leaving my cell phone at home--bag is so much lighter and I love being able to take a walk and speak or text or email anyone of my contacts--it's freedom!


----------



## gagabag

They’re coming soon in the Aus website! http://m.australia.hermes.com/watch...s/new-collection/band-apple-watch-114761.html

No single tour 38 though, and I find DT quite uncomfortable so I’ll pass.


----------



## zzzman

gagabag said:


> They’re coming soon in the Aus website!



Cool! Didn't realise it was going to be a strap release. Thought it would be bundled with a watch.

But AU$639 for the 42 single tour - OUCH


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

pjhm said:


> Yes- I just bought the Series 3 and am leaving my cell phone at home--bag is so much lighter and I love being able to take a walk and speak or text or email anyone of my contacts--it's freedom!



Thanks!!     I’m able to take and make calls on the one without cellular.  I asked the question before I got the watch, which I have now.


----------



## zzzman

Someone over at macrumors received their medor band. Looks better in real life pictures than renders on the Apple website.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

zzzman said:


> Someone over at macrumors received their medor band. Looks better in real life pictures than renders on the Apple website.



It’s a great idea, but JMO, the studs are too small.


----------



## larkbunting

zzzman said:


> Someone over at macrumors received their medor band. Looks better in real life pictures than renders on the Apple website.


Just ordered mine, will have it and post my impressions on Monday.  I figure it can be returned if I don't like it, but I sense that I will.


----------



## larkbunting

Loving it!  If the spikes were any larger they would look awkward I think.  They seem to be the right size to provide balance between the watch and buckle!


----------



## zzzman

I banged my watch against a bench top and now there’s a deep scratch on the SS

I tried buffing it out with a cape cod cloth but it’s still there. So devastated.



Has anyone made a claim on AppleCare+ for cosmetic damage like this?


----------



## pam523

zzzman said:


> New Apple Watch Hermes S3 owner here! Joined the forum just so I can discuss this beauty with everyone.
> 
> Here’s my S3 42mm Indigo Swift Single Tour
> 
> View attachment 3839806
> View attachment 3839807
> View attachment 3839808
> View attachment 3839809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought from the Hermes Store in Sydney and the sales lady never offered me a different band. I wanted the Fauve Barenia and she said they don’t have that model in stock.
> 
> Anyway I ended up buying the Fauve Barenia strap separate and now have two straps to change around in so couldn’t be happier!


Hi zzzman
the watch and strap look great on your wrist.  How big is your wrist? I just received a new strap as a gift.  I own the 42 mm watch, so the only options are the longer bands.  I am worried the strap will be too long and don't want to open the box until I know I can keep it 

Thanks!


----------



## zzzman

JNN said:


> You can easily polish that out with a little Mothers Mag & Aluminum Polish.  What I do is take a dry wash cloth, fold it a couple of times, dab a little Mothers Polish on the cloth and then quickly rub the scuffed part of the Apple Watch on the cloth. Just keep polishing until the scuffs are gone.  The black on the cloth afterwards is normal.



Is this the same as a cape cod cloth?


----------



## zzzman

pam523 said:


> Hi zzzman
> the watch and strap look great on your wrist.  How big is your wrist? I just received a new strap as a gift.  I own the 42 mm watch, so the only options are the longer bands.  I am worried the strap will be too long and don't want to open the box until I know I can keep it
> 
> Thanks!



My wrist is 150mm in circumference. 

I asked a Hermès store to punch an additional hole on the 42mm band and it fits perfectly. I also use the smallest hole in the original band when I wan to wear it looser. 

The smallest hole in the orange sports band also fit just right.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Hi - I was super excited to get my Hermes Apple watch - 38mm with a black barenia double tour band - and DH also purchased an extra double tour band in burgundy to go with it! Woot!
However - and - the leather band is so tight. 
I can't return the black band that came with the watch because I've already worn it (and I kinda think it might be stretching a tad), but I'm wondering if there is anything (perhaps forbidden) I can do to stretch it a little more and quicker… 
Like - could I put some lotion on the back (just had a Silence of the Lambs moment - "It puts the lotion on it's skin") or could I soak it a bit in water and then wear it? 
I'm thinking I might return the burgundy one and get the longer band in Fauve - the only color Apple has available - but I'd love to keep it, especially if this lovely group can help me with ideas on how to make the band just a bit longer. 
I didn't think I had big wrists - and neither did DH - but there you go!


----------



## MSO13

Cookiefiend said:


> Hi - I was super excited to get my Hermes Apple watch - 38mm with a black barenia double tour band - and DH also purchased an extra double tour band in burgundy to go with it! Woot!
> However - and - the leather band is so tight.
> I can't return the black band that came with the watch because I've already worn it (and I kinda think it might be stretching a tad), but I'm wondering if there is anything (perhaps forbidden) I can do to stretch it a little more and quicker…
> Like - could I put some lotion on the back (just had a Silence of the Lambs moment - "It puts the lotion on it's skin") or could I soak it a bit in water and then wear it?
> I'm thinking I might return the burgundy one and get the longer band in Fauve - the only color Apple has available - but I'd love to keep it, especially if this lovely group can help me with ideas on how to make the band just a bit longer.
> I didn't think I had big wrists - and neither did DH - but there you go!



You don’t have big wrists, the double tour bands are painfully short! Personally I don’t wear them but they do loosen up. I would return the unopened one, get a single so you can wear the watch. You can use leather stretch on the band and see if they can punch an extra hole. They do soften quite a bit.


----------



## Cookiefiend

MSO13 said:


> You don’t have big wrists, the double tour bands are painfully short! Personally I don’t wear them but they do loosen up. I would return the unopened one, get a single so you can wear the watch. You can use leather stretch on the band and see if they can punch an extra hole. They do soften quite a bit.


I will return the unworn one - I hate to - but there is no sense in keeping it. I might wait until spring to order another one, the available selection is so small right now - just about everything is either sold out or unavailable…
Unless I want brown - and I really don't want brown.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Cookiefiend said:


> Hi - I was super excited to get my Hermes Apple watch - 38mm with a black barenia double tour band - and DH also purchased an extra double tour band in burgundy to go with it! Woot!
> However - and - the leather band is so tight.
> I can't return the black band that came with the watch because I've already worn it (and I kinda think it might be stretching a tad), but I'm wondering if there is anything (perhaps forbidden) I can do to stretch it a little more and quicker…
> Like - could I put some lotion on the back (just had a Silence of the Lambs moment - "It puts the lotion on it's skin") or could I soak it a bit in water and then wear it?
> I'm thinking I might return the burgundy one and get the longer band in Fauve - the only color Apple has available - but I'd love to keep it, especially if this lovely group can help me with ideas on how to make the band just a bit longer.
> I didn't think I had big wrists - and neither did DH - but there you go!



I tried the double tour band for my watch, and was very disappointed to find out how short it is.  I returned the strap, since I never wore it, so now am making do with the silicone strap until I find the Hermes one that fits more comfortably.   There’s no way to make the Hermes strap longer.  I don’t know why they made it so short.  They have an extra long one, but they’re rare.  I heard (I think on this thread) they will make the future double tours in a longer length as the standard size.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I tried the double tour band for my watch, and was very disappointed to find out how short it is.  I returned the strap, since I never wore it, so now am making do with the silicone strap until I find the Hermes one that fits more comfortably.   There’s no way to make the Hermes strap longer.  I don’t know why they made it so short.  They have an extra long one, but they’re rare.  I heard (I think on this thread) they will make the future double tours in a longer length as the standard size.


I feel so much better knowing I'm not alone!
Both Mr Cookie and I were fretting about it last night:
Me - I think I'm going to have to return it.
DH - I was SHOCKED that it was too small! You have tiny wrists, you're tall but small-boned. The pictures all showed it so loose; I was worried it would fall off your wrist… 
Me - I guess they're bigger than we thought. 

So thank you for chiming in - it's not just me! 
I'll be wearing the silicone one as well, but I'm going to try some lotion/leather conditioner on the back and wearing it (the black one, burgundy beauty is going back) to see if it helps. I already let Mr Cookie know that I would be checking the Hermes site for a longer double tour - or something really cute in a longer length!


----------



## gagabag

Cookiefiend said:


> I feel so much better knowing I'm not alone!
> Both Mr Cookie and I were fretting about it last night:
> Me - I think I'm going to have to return it.
> DH - I was SHOCKED that it was too small! You have tiny wrists, you're tall but small-boned. The pictures all showed it so loose; I was worried it would fall off your wrist…
> Me - I guess they're bigger than we thought.
> 
> So thank you for chiming in - it's not just me!
> I'll be wearing the silicone one as well, but I'm going to try some lotion/leather conditioner on the back and wearing it (the black one, burgundy beauty is going back) to see if it helps. I already let Mr Cookie know that I would be checking the Hermes site for a longer double tour - or something really cute in a longer length!


Sorry this must be so frustrating! I had similar experience with series 0/1 double tour. I love it so much but I just couldn’t wear it comfortably. I prefer wearing single tour & the sport straps more since. 
Perhaps see if u could sell your worn strap (rather than applying lotion) and get a single & a longer double tours?


----------



## pam523

zzzman said:


> My wrist is 150mm in circumference.
> 
> I asked a Hermès store to punch an additional hole on the 42mm band and it fits perfectly. I also use the smallest hole in the original band when I wan to wear it looser.
> 
> The smallest hole in the orange sports band also fit just right.


Thanks!
This is super helpful.

A few more Qs:
1) with the extra hole, do you find that the strap overlaps a lot?? I received the new medor back (such a nice gift!) but worry a bit about the spikes getting covered with extra band!

2) I have read that the leather stretches a bit (not what I want!). Did you find that with your single tours??

Thank you!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

gagabag said:


> Sorry this must be so frustrating! I had similar experience with series 0/1 double tour. I love it so much but I just couldn’t wear it comfortably. I prefer wearing single tour & the sport straps more since.
> Perhaps see if u could sell your worn strap (rather than applying lotion) and get a single & a longer double tours?


!
I don't know why I didn't think of selling it! Thanks for the idea! 
(have the orange sport band on now and getting ready to list the leather one!)


----------



## lanit

Cookiefiend said:


> Hi - I was super excited to get my Hermes Apple watch - 38mm with a black barenia double tour band - and DH also purchased an extra double tour band in burgundy to go with it! Woot!
> However - and - the leather band is so tight.
> I can't return the black band that came with the watch because I've already worn it (and I kinda think it might be stretching a tad), but I'm wondering if there is anything (perhaps forbidden) I can do to stretch it a little more and quicker…
> Like - could I put some lotion on the back (just had a Silence of the Lambs moment - "It puts the lotion on it's skin") or could I soak it a bit in water and then wear it?
> I'm thinking I might return the burgundy one and get the longer band in Fauve - the only color Apple has available - but I'd love to keep it, especially if this lovely group can help me with ideas on how to make the band just a bit longer.
> I didn't think I had big wrists - and neither did DH - but there you go!



 i have normal size wrists (Standard H size in bracelet): and have the barenia Double tour apple 2 watch. Yes, the strap does stretch out a bit after wearing it over a week or two, though i use the silicon strap for exercise. Be sure you are wrapping it so it overlaps the bare minimum. It does take a few weeks, but if it is incomrtable on you, reselling is your best option while the leather is in pristine condition. I do love my barenia strap and it has becone more comfortable for me with time!


----------



## zzzman

pam523 said:


> Thanks!
> This is super helpful.
> 
> A few more Qs:
> 1) with the extra hole, do you find that the strap overlaps a lot?? I received the new medor back (such a nice gift!) but worry a bit about the spikes getting covered with extra band!
> 
> 2) I have read that the leather stretches a bit (not what I want!). Did you find that with your single tours??
> 
> Thank you!!



No it doesn’t overlap a lot. But I don’t have the medor band so can’t say for sure if it won’t cover the spike. But you can try and tighten it past the original hole and see if the spikes are affected. 

Yes it stretches a little bit but not that much. I’ve worn it for a while and the original hole now doesn’t seem too loose. But the newly punched hole still fits perfectly.


----------



## Cookiefiend

lanit said:


> i have normal size wrists (Standard H size in bracelet): and have the barenia Double tour apple 2 watch. Yes, the strap does stretch out a bit after wearing it over a week or two, though i use the silicon strap for exercise. Be sure you are wrapping it so it overlaps the bare minimum. It does take a few weeks, but if it is incomrtable on you, reselling is your best option while the leather is in pristine condition. I do love my barenia strap and it has becone more comfortable for me with time!


Thank you lanit!
I'm wearing it today (I know I said I was going to list it yesterday), I want to keep it more than I want to sell it! Wish me luck!


----------



## luvmy3girls

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you lanit!
> I'm wearing it today (I know I said I was going to list it yesterday), I want to keep it more than I want to sell it! Wish me luck!



Do you have any pics of it on your wrist?


----------



## Cookiefiend

luvmy3girls said:


> Do you have any pics of it on your wrist?



Yes - you can see the mark on my wrist where it presses in. It’s not uncomfortable, but it needs to be looser.


----------



## lanit

Cookiefiend said:


> Yes - you can see the mark on my wrist where it presses in. It’s not uncomfortable, but it needs to be looser.
> View attachment 3918793


Hi dear, is this barenia or calfskin? Barenia is softer so it seems to stretch and give more. Sorry if i misundrstood. I reviewed your post again and see it is indeed barenia. I hope it will stretch out for you with time...!

Here is another post that shows the black barenia double tour. Perhaps you could pm the member @ meridian and ask re: size of wrist and stretching/wear in time too? My wrist fits 6.5-6.75” circumference if that helps. 8 do wear it on the first hole, and sometimes feel it if my wrist swells.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-apple-watch.920841/page-67


----------



## Cookiefiend

lanit said:


> Hi dear, is this barenia or calfskin? Barenia is softer so it seems to stretch and give more. Sorry if i misundrstood. I reviewed your post again and see it is indeed barenia. I hope it will stretch out for you with time...!
> 
> Here is another post that shows the black barenia double tour. Perhaps you could pm the member @ meridian and ask re: size of wrist and stretching/wear in time too? My wrist fits 6.5-6.75” circumference if that helps. 8 do wear it on the first hole, and sometimes feel it if my wrist swells.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-apple-watch.920841/page-67


I will pm meridian - thanks for the idea! 
It sounds as though our wrist are the same size, my worry is that if it's tight now - how will it feel in the summer/warm weather? So - I've got it on the second to last hole right now (the first is more comfortable tho ) and it's not too bad. I think if I keep trying it will stretch a bit more. 
Thanks for all your help!


----------



## hannahsophia

pam523 said:


> Thanks!
> This is super helpful.
> 
> A few more Qs:
> 1) with the extra hole, do you find that the strap overlaps a lot?? I received the new medor back (such a nice gift!) but worry a bit about the spikes getting covered with extra band!
> 
> 2) I have read that the leather stretches a bit (not what I want!). Did you find that with your single tours??
> 
> Thank you!!



My single bands have loosened up a bit! I wear them on the tightest hole and it still wiggles around a bit. Not to the point where it’s annoyingly loose but probably could be a tad tighter. My double tours work fine on the 4th tightest hole.


----------



## zzzman

Cookiefiend said:


> Yes - you can see the mark on my wrist where it presses in. It’s not uncomfortable, but it needs to be looser.
> View attachment 3918793



Looks nice! Shame it’s so tight. 

But isn’t that the indigo swift double tour?


----------



## Cookiefiend

zzzman said:


> Looks nice! Shame it’s so tight.
> 
> But isn’t that the indigo swift double tour?



omg
I just really looked at the receipt  - it is Indigo! 
< mortal embarrassment >
I’m really hoping - regardless of color - that it will stretch!


----------



## pjhm

If u r going to keep it: Try putting it on when your wrist is a tiny bit damp, the tiny bit of water makes it more comfortable, just like if you dampen your feet before putting on tight shoes. The leather will bend to your body.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Do any of you have the double your strap in the longer length? If so, how do you like it and anyone have a pics of it on your watch and being worn?? Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## festus

I have the opposite problem with watch straps- they are always too long on me. 
I always get extra holes punched in (more than I initially need, in order to accommodate the stretching of the strap). 
Barenia does stretch, so my suggestion would be to keep at it. Wear it over a thin sleeve, say the sleeve of the heattech thermals we all need to wear these super cold days. A bit like breaking in new shoes wearing nylons rather than jumping in with no socks on. 
That indigo barenia is glorious.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Do any of you ladies wear a 42? Do you find the leather bands too big? Thanks


----------



## gagabag

luvmy3girls said:


> Do any of you ladies wear a 42? Do you find the leather bands too big? Thanks



I wear 38 but I tried my DH’s and it’s not snug on me even on the 1st buckle hole & just couldn’t make it work. 

With 38, I was on the 4th hole when it was new, but it has stretched a bit so now I’m in the third. 

For reference, my wrist is 16 cm, wears sz 17 love bangle & small clic clac.


----------



## luvmy3girls

gagabag said:


> I wear 38 but I tried my DH’s and it’s not snug on me even on the 1st buckle hole & just couldn’t make it work.
> 
> With 38, I was on the 4th hole when it was new, but it has stretched a bit so now I’m in the third.
> 
> For reference, my wrist is 16 cm, wears sz 17 love bangle & small clic clac.



Thank you. Is yours the double tour? I like that one, but the band seems so short, had to put it on the last hole


----------



## luvmy3girls

gagabag said:


> I wear 38 but I tried my DH’s and it’s not snug on me even on the 1st buckle hole & just couldn’t make it work.
> 
> With 38, I was on the 4th hole when it was new, but it has stretched a bit so now I’m in the third.
> 
> For reference, my wrist is 16 cm, wears sz 17 love bangle & small clic clac.



I also wear a 17 love as well


----------



## gagabag

luvmy3girls said:


> Thank you. Is yours the double tour? I like that one, but the band seems so short, had to put it on the last hole



Mine is single tour. The double tour feels tight & awkward on me.


----------



## seasounds

My wrist is 6.25 inches (~16 cm).  The overall length of my double tour is 16 inches.  My watch is about 2 years old and has been worn daily.


----------



## pam523

luvmy3girls said:


> Do any of you ladies wear a 42? Do you find the leather bands too big? Thanks



I wear a 42. I was gifted the medor band for Christmas and really wanted to keep it but was worried about the size. In the end I tried it on in the Apple store. It was way too big. Extra holes would have been necessary and the extra strap reached the watch face. 

So yes. The leather band was too big for me. My wrist is about 15 cm.


----------



## luvmy3girls

seasounds said:


> View attachment 3930135
> View attachment 3930136
> View attachment 3930137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wrist is 6.25 inches (~16 cm).  The overall length of my double tour is 16 inches.  My watch is about 2 years old and has been worn daily.



Is this the longer double tour band?


----------



## seasounds

luvmy3girls said:


> Is this the longer double tour band?


I really don't know.  I purchased it at FSH in late March 2016.  I'm not sure if the longer band was available then.


----------



## Cookiefiend

seasounds said:


> View attachment 3930135
> View attachment 3930136
> View attachment 3930137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wrist is 6.25 inches (~16 cm).  The overall length of my double tour is 16 inches.  My watch is about 2 years old and has been worn daily.



Thanks for posting this seasounds! 
I measured mine:


It is smaller than yours!
My wrist is about the same size as yours, but my band is an inch smaller - making the band really tight. I’m still working on stretching it though!


----------



## seasounds

Here’s a better picture. Mine is a lot longer.


----------



## luvmy3girls

seasounds said:


> View attachment 3931168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a better picture. Mine is a lot longer.



Yours must be the longer one


----------



## MissIn

Hope it's ok for me to pose this question in this thread. Does anyone know where I can get pre-loved Hermes watches authenticated? tPF no longer authenticates watches and neither does Bababebi. Your help is greatly appreciated! THANKS!


----------



## pjhm

Cookiefiend said:


> Thanks for posting this seasounds!
> I measured mine:
> View attachment 3930615
> 
> It is smaller than yours!
> My wrist is about the same size as yours, but my band is an inch smaller - making the band really tight. I’m still working on stretching it though!



Different question- are u able to pay by credit card with your Apple Watch? I’ve tried six times and it reads, click twice so I click and it Never goes through.i feel the vibration so I know it is picking up the card reader, but I click and click and nothing happens....I’ve gone on line to Apple and following their steps TI A


----------



## Cookiefiend

pjhm said:


> Different question- are u able to pay by credit card with your Apple Watch? I’ve tried six times and it reads, click twice so I click and it Never goes through.i feel the vibration so I know it is picking up the card reader, but I click and click and nothing happens....I’ve gone on line to Apple and following their steps TI A


Honestly - I haven't tried. I still feel silly talking to my watch, I have a ways to go before I start paying for things with it. 
Sorry I don't have a better answer for you!


----------



## pjhm

Cookiefiend said:


> Honestly - I haven't tried. I still feel silly talking to my watch, I have a ways to go before I start paying for things with it.
> Sorry I don't have a better answer for you!



Thanks for responding. I’ve given up on the Apple Pay feature as I can’t get it to work and one has to keep a code lock on it to use it, which is a pain. So I’m just using watch for time, texts, emails, phone, which is sufficient.


----------



## JadeFor3st

pjhm said:


> Different question- are u able to pay by credit card with your Apple Watch? I’ve tried six times and it reads, click twice so I click and it Never goes through.i feel the vibration so I know it is picking up the card reader, but I click and click and nothing happens....I’ve gone on line to Apple and following their steps TI A



Yes, the Apple Watch can be used for credit card payments. After clicking twice, a picture of my credit card appears, then the transaction goes through. There were a couple of times when it didn't work for me, but I think it was because the store didn't have their system set up properly yet.


----------



## pjhm

Purdue1988 said:


> Yes, the Apple Watch can be used for credit card payments. After clicking twice, a picture of my credit card appears, then the transaction goes through. There were a couple of times when it didn't work for me, but I think it was because the store didn't have their system set up properly yet.


Thanks for responding, glad to know it can work.Its good for an emergency in case one doesn’t have their wallet.


----------



## VernisCerise

I’m about to purchase a strap for my watch in etoupe swift single tour. Do you find this kind of strap breathable? 

I’ve been wearing sports band for a month, it gets uncomfortable throughout the day, as it sticks to my wrist. TIA


----------



## acrowcounted

VernisCerise said:


> I’m about to purchase a strap for my watch in etoupe swift single tour. Do you find this kind of strap breathable?
> 
> I’ve been wearing sports band for a month, it gets uncomfortable throughout the day, as it sticks to my wrist. TIA


I got the same strap but in Bordeaux back in October and have been wearing it daily, I love it so much. It's comfortable and doesn't make my wrist sweaty like the sport one did sometimes.


----------



## odette57

VernisCerise said:


> I’m about to purchase a strap for my watch in etoupe swift single tour. Do you find this kind of strap breathable?
> 
> I’ve been wearing sports band for a month, it gets uncomfortable throughout the day, as it sticks to my wrist. TIA


I have one in anemone and had been wearing it everyday before I got my swift double tour. It is very comfortable. I would say that it loosened up over time making it a lot more comfortable. It doesn’t stick to my skin. I feel that it is more breathable than the sports band.


----------



## VernisCerise

acrowcounted said:


> I got the same strap but in Bordeaux back in October and have been wearing it daily, I love it so much. It's comfortable and doesn't make my wrist sweaty like the sport one did sometimes.





odette57 said:


> I have one in anemone and had been wearing it everyday before I got my swift double tour. It is very comfortable. I would say that it loosened up over time making it a lot more comfortable. It doesn’t stick to my skin. I feel that it is more breathable than the sports band.



Thank you so much! I feel like it’s the right decision now.


----------



## pjhm

acrowcounted said:


> I got the same strap but in Bordeaux back in October and have been wearing it daily, I love it so much. It's comfortable and doesn't make my wrist sweaty like the sport one did sometimes.


That makes 2 of us! I’m so impressed with the leather, i bought mine in Nov. 
I get it wet every day, accidentally when cooking, no damage, no spots. I’d love to buy a Hermès orange one but they don’t sell them in size 38 mm. Anyway, can’t rave enough about their leather straps. I wore a Rolex for years and didn’t realize how heavy that Gold and SS jeweled strap was.


----------



## zzzman

VernisCerise said:


> I’m about to purchase a strap for my watch in etoupe swift single tour. Do you find this kind of strap breathable?
> 
> I’ve been wearing sports band for a month, it gets uncomfortable throughout the day, as it sticks to my wrist. TIA



Hermès swift leather bands are quite soft and breathable and more resistant to water stains than the barenia leather bands. 

To be truly breathable, also get the Apple sports loop. It is light and airy and very comfortable.


----------



## VernisCerise

zzzman said:


> Hermès swift leather bands are quite soft and breathable and more resistant to water stains than the barenia leather bands.
> 
> To be truly breathable, also get the Apple sports loop. It is light and airy and very comfortable.



Thank you for info. It’s actually sold out now, I hope it’ll be back in stock. I’ll try the sports loop.


----------



## LVLover

Anyone heard what new colors will be released and when? Thanks!


----------



## meridian

Barenia mixed with Blue Jean. I was in the middle of replacing the strap and realized the combo looks kind of cool


----------



## Cookiefiend

meridian said:


> Barenia mixed with Blue Jean. I was in the middle of replacing the strap and realized the combo looks kind of cool
> View attachment 3995200
> View attachment 3995201


That is really cute! What a great idea!


----------



## VernisCerise

LVLover said:


> Anyone heard what new colors will be released and when? Thanks!



I’d like to know too.


----------



## acrowcounted

I doubt we will hear anything else on the watch band front until they announce the Series 4 version. Probably not until September.


----------



## aisling86

I'm stuck between the Indigo Swift Leather and Fauve Barenia double tours.

I'm worried the Indigo Swift will clash because I wear a lot of black. Thoughts?


----------



## acrowcounted

aisling86 said:


> I'm stuck between the Indigo Swift Leather and Fauve Barenia double tours.
> 
> I'm worried the Indigo Swift will clash because I wear a lot of black. Thoughts?


I would buy indigo in a heartbeat. It's such a dark blue that it's nearly black. But I'm not a brown leather kind of girl.


----------



## MarvelGirl

aisling86 said:


> I'm stuck between the Indigo Swift Leather and Fauve Barenia double tours.
> 
> I'm worried the Indigo Swift will clash because I wear a lot of black. Thoughts?



Hi there! I am having this same wonderful but somewhat difficult dilemma. I have a Gold w/PHW B so the Fauve Barenia would match it nicely. I also wear a lot of black and feel the Barenia looks chic with black and have used my Gold B often when wearing darker colors. The Barenia double tour is also very classic Hermes and easily recognizable as such so if that matters at all, maybe the Barenia is best.  I must admit, I kinda like it for that reason but also like the fact that you don't see the Indigo Swift on others quite as much. In the end, I think I am going to go for the Barenia for now since I already have a black Chanel J12. The Barenia will fill a gap. Later, if available, maybe I will also get the Indigo Swift strap to change it out to. Let us know what you decide. Good luck!!


----------



## gagabag

aisling86 said:


> I'm stuck between the Indigo Swift Leather and Fauve Barenia double tours.
> 
> I'm worried the Indigo Swift will clash because I wear a lot of black. Thoughts?



To give you another perspective, I consciously did not choose fauve barenia this time. I had a double tour before in series 0. I found that I sometimes prefer to be under the radar and don’t like others gushing over my “hermes  watch”. I chose marine gala instead ( similiar to indigo) and it matches with everything as it’s so dark it’s almost black. I figured I could easily buy a separate barenia strap if I wanted to, whereas the marine gala (or indigo) is not available on it’s own (for now). Good luck deciding!


----------



## zzzman

acrowcounted said:


> I doubt we will hear anything else on the watch band front until they announce the Series 4 version. Probably not until September.



They released new bands for spring last year in March 2017

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/apple-hermes-partnership-straps-spring-2017

I hope they release some this year too. Maybe let us buy the marine gala separately!


----------



## pjhm

They released a new  38 mm Apple Hermès watch band, just ordered it. Kind of a horsey designed strap in black,white,bit of rust. Thought it’d be nice in Spring/ summer when we wear short sleeves. I’ve been using my Bordeaux one daily. Since I bought watch 4 months ago, have only used my Rolex once since then. Love the Apple Watch!


----------



## acrowcounted

pjhm said:


> They released a new  38 mm Apple Hermès watch band, just ordered it. Kind of a horsey designed strap in black,white,bit of rust. Thought it’d be nice in Spring/ summer when we wear short sleeves. I’ve been using my Bordeaux one daily. Since I bought watch 4 months ago, have only used my Rolex once since then. Love the Apple Watch!


This one or a different one?


----------



## acrowcounted

I also just noticed that the USA hermes website has Noir single tour 38mm strap available.


----------



## Cookiefiend

acrowcounted said:


> This one or a different one?
> View attachment 4002031


I think it must be this one, it's the only one on the site with the colors she described - it is lovely… 
Might be falling in my cart!


----------



## acrowcounted

Cookiefiend said:


> I think it must be this one, it's the only one on the site with the colors she described - it is lovely…
> Might be falling in my cart!


It's very nice but it's from last spring. I almost bought one last July. But it is limited edition and has a cheeta (?) on it.


----------



## Cookiefiend

acrowcounted said:


> It's very nice but it's from last spring. I almost bought one last July. But it is limited edition and has a cheeta (?) on it.
> View attachment 4002062


ahhh - I didn't know it was from last season! I just saw it today. 
I think that's the leopard from the Equateur scarf?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Cookiefiend said:


> ahhh - I didn't know it was from last season! I just saw it today.
> I think that's the leopard from the Equateur scarf?



Yes.  It’s Dallet’s Equateur.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

pjhm said:


> They released a new  38 mm Apple Hermès watch band, just ordered it. Kind of a horsey designed strap in black,white,bit of rust. Thought it’d be nice in Spring/ summer when we wear short sleeves. I’ve been using my Bordeaux one daily. Since I bought watch 4 months ago, have only used my Rolex once since then. Love the Apple Watch!



Oops!!  It just fell into my cart!!


----------



## MSO13

acrowcounted said:


> I also just noticed that the USA hermes website has Noir single tour 38mm strap available.



Thanks for posting, my old Black Box band from the first release is trashed so I just ordered a new one! 

I've been dying for black to come back though my Bordeaux swift has been a nice shade in between brown and black.


----------



## pjhm

acrowcounted said:


> This one or a different one?
> View attachment 4002031


yes-that's it- I've been checking the Hermes site daily plus making calls to Hermes shop about new Apple watches and bands, and when I saw this strap 3 days ago I thought it was new. Last fall I asked if the Hermes watch would come out with a rose toned case instead of silver and gal said they bring new styles out at Christmas but alas, never saw anything new.


----------



## pjhm

Cookiefiend said:


> I think it must be this one, it's the only one on the site with the colors she described - it is lovely…
> Might be falling in my cart!


Good!! Enjoy!


----------



## koshi13

acrowcounted said:


> I also just noticed that the USA hermes website has Noir single tour 38mm strap available.


Thank you for posting this!  I purchased a black box strap over a year ago but lost one of the strap pieces .  I was so upset because the strap was only worn a few times and I couldn't buy a replacement because they were all out of stock. So excited to have a second chance.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

It’s here!!


----------



## VernisCerise

My single tour etoupe strap came in, it is so comfortable compared to the sports band


----------



## zzzman

New Hermès bands announced for sale at the end of the month! YAY

But a bit disappointed we can’t buy the Eperon d’Or Marine Gala though 

https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2018/03/new-apple-watch-bands-feature-spring-colors-and-styles/

The Single Tour Rallye and Double Tour bands now display contrasting paint details:

38mm Double Tour in Indigo with rouge H polished edge and rouge H contrasted loop
38mm Double Tour in Blanc with rouge H polished edge and rouge H contrasted loop 
42mm Single Tour Rallye in Indigo with rouge H polished edge and rouge H contrasted loop
42mm Single Tour Rallye in Blanc with rouge H polished edge and rouge H contrasted loop


----------



## acrowcounted

zzzman said:


> New Hermès bands announced for sale at the end of the month! YAY
> 
> But a bit disappointed we can’t buy the Eperon d’Or Marine Gala though
> 
> https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2018/03/new-apple-watch-bands-feature-spring-colors-and-styles/
> 
> The Single Tour Rallye and Double Tour bands now display contrasting paint details:
> 
> 38mm Double Tour in Indigo with rouge H polished edge and rouge H contrasted loop
> 38mm Double Tour in Blanc with rouge H polished edge and rouge H contrasted loop
> 42mm Single Tour Rallye in Indigo with rouge H polished edge and rouge H contrasted loop
> 42mm Single Tour Rallye in Blanc with rouge H polished edge and rouge H contrasted loop
> 
> View attachment 4009345
> View attachment 4009346


I hate when they divide the styles available by 38mm vs 42mm. It really makes no sense to me that the size of your Watch face should determine the type of band you can wear.


----------



## zzzman

acrowcounted said:


> It really makes no sense to me that the size of your Watch face should determine the type of band you can wear.



I agree! They should have the leather bands for both watch sizes. 

Can anyone explain what “rouge H polished edge and rouge H contrasted loop” means? Is it just the edges of the leather and the little loop that holds the end of the strap in place?


----------



## pjhm

Just came today
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Apple watch band from Hermès and bangle


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

pjhm said:


> Just came today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4009663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apple watch band from Hermès and bangle



Isn’t the strap fabulous?!!    I’m thrilled to be your twin!!


----------



## pjhm

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Isn’t the strap fabulous?!!    I’m thrilled to be your twin!!



Yes, toasting you and your band as well! I’m very happy with it!


----------



## pjhm

Now I can tell it’s a cheetah, couldn’t make it out on website, wrongly assumed it was horse!


----------



## acrowcounted

zzzman said:


> I agree! They should have the leather bands for both watch sizes.
> 
> Can anyone explain what “rouge H polished edge and rouge H contrasted loop” means? Is it just the edges of the leather and the little loop that holds the end of the strap in place?


Yes, seems to be red glazing on the sides and red belt loops.


----------



## LVLover

zzzman said:


> New Hermès bands announced for sale at the end of the month! YAY
> 
> But a bit disappointed we can’t buy the Eperon d’Or Marine Gala though
> 
> https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2018/03/new-apple-watch-bands-feature-spring-colors-and-styles/
> 
> The Single Tour Rallye and Double Tour bands now display contrasting paint details:
> 
> 38mm Double Tour in Indigo with rouge H polished edge and rouge H contrasted loop
> 38mm Double Tour in Blanc with rouge H polished edge and rouge H contrasted loop
> 42mm Single Tour Rallye in Indigo with rouge H polished edge and rouge H contrasted loop
> 42mm Single Tour Rallye in Blanc with rouge H polished edge and rouge H contrasted loop
> 
> View attachment 4009345
> View attachment 4009346





acrowcounted said:


> I hate when they divide the styles available by 38mm vs 42mm. It really makes no sense to me that the size of your Watch face should determine the type of band you can wear.



Thank You for sharing this info! The new bands are really pretty and I love the Rouge H accents....however, I could not agree more this arrow  on only offering double tours for the 38mm watch!  I like to stack my TB and Hermes CDC gold bangles with my apple watch and this doesn't work well with the double tour strap 

Hope your reading this Hermes.......single tours for 38mm too!!!


----------



## zzzman

New Hermès bands are now for sale on the Apple website. Very tempted by the indigo rallye...


----------



## nicole0612

zzzman said:


> New Hermès bands are now for sale on the Apple website. Very tempted by the indigo rallye...
> 
> View attachment 4015856



Did they sell out already? Or maybe not on the US site yet?
I also love the indigo rallye.


----------



## zzzman

nicole0612 said:


> Did they sell out already? Or maybe not on the US site yet?
> I also love the indigo rallye.



Nah not sold out yet. I doubt many will splurge on the new bands. It’s Australian $639 and that’s a LOT. 

They’re all due for delivery next Tuesday after Easter Monday.


----------



## nicole0612

zzzman said:


> Nah not sold out yet. I doubt many will splurge on the new bands. It’s Australian $639 and that’s a LOT.
> 
> They’re all due for delivery next Tuesday after Easter Monday.



Thanks


----------



## MSO13

38mm Marine Eperon band, new and unworn
i suspect the owner wanted the new watch but already had a Barenia band so this was the only option

https://www.fashionphile.com/hermes...mm-apple-watch-single-tour-band-marine-239523


----------



## zzzman

Blanc rallye, reposted from macrumors. 





Keen to see what the indigo rallye would look like.


----------



## zzzman

Indigo/rouge double tour. From macrumors


----------



## gagabag

zzzman said:


> Indigo/rouge double tour. From macrumors
> 
> View attachment 4033000
> View attachment 4033001



Thanks for posting this. It looks so dark - almost blackish! 

I’m surprised no one else here has shared new acquisitions. I wonder if it’s due to lack of new size 38 options, esp single tour, which is exactly my case...


----------



## zzzman

gagabag said:


> Thanks for posting this. It looks so dark - almost blackish!
> 
> I’m surprised no one else here has shared new acquisitions. I wonder if it’s due to lack of new size 38 options, esp single tour, which is exactly my case...



That’s what I said too. He then posted a pic with better lighting. It’s the same as the indigo swift that I have.


----------



## gagabag

zzzman said:


> That’s what I said too. He then posted a pic with better lighting. It’s the same as the indigo swift that I have.
> View attachment 4034930



Thanks for the lovely photos zzzman! I wish they’d release other colours soon!


----------



## zzzman

I couldn't resist and bought the Indigo/Rouge H Rallye and here are some pics








Not 100% sold on it. Also not sure if I should wear this to work... It looks a bit too casual?


----------



## gagabag

zzzman said:


> I couldn't resist and bought the Indigo/Rouge H Rallye and here are some pics
> 
> View attachment 4038065
> View attachment 4038067
> View attachment 4038068
> View attachment 4038069
> View attachment 4038070
> 
> 
> Not 100% sold on it. Also not sure if I should wear this to work... It looks a bit too casual?



I think it looks lovely on you! I wish my wrist is big enough for a 42...

Now for work, why not? I wear my eperon d’or in dress suits or even the H orange sport band in smart casual days. Wear what makes you happy [emoji4]


----------



## zzzman

I returned the rallye as I don’t think it suited me and it’s slightly too big - It couldn’t take another new hole. 

I went to a local Hermès store and they had the colvert swift in stock. This thing is beautiful!


----------



## nicole0612

zzzman said:


> I returned the rallye as I don’t think it suited me and it’s slightly too big - It couldn’t take another new hole.
> 
> I went to a local Hermès store and they had the colvert swift in stock. This thing is beautiful!
> View attachment 4047382
> View attachment 4047383



Wow, it’s amazing you found a Colvert left in stock! It’s so nice.


----------



## zzzman

nicole0612 said:


> Wow, it’s amazing you found a Colvert left in stock! It’s so nice.



Yeh they didn’t have it on the website. I called up and they checked and said they had one left!


----------



## Gigllee

I am seriously contemplating an Apple Watch double tour Barnes strap. I have 7 yr old little girl’s wrist though (no diss to my 7 yr old niece andbher friends) . I ve tried the watch in store and it looks again. I also reckon that trying something and owning /wearing all day are two different experiences. Could any of you share your experience with day to day wear if the Hermes double tour Apple Watch? Does it slide around or is it snug
Thanks In advance


----------



## acrowcounted

zzzman said:


> I returned the rallye as I don’t think it suited me and it’s slightly too big - It couldn’t take another new hole.
> 
> I went to a local Hermès store and they had the colvert swift in stock. This thing is beautiful!
> View attachment 4047382
> View attachment 4047383


Whoa this is amazing! Is there anyway to tell from the packaging if it's old stock or new? I would love to hear that more single tour colors were coming back. A year ago I was in the hunt for this exact item and two boutiques told me it was sold out across the states. (I guess I just realized you may not be in the states?) sigh. Time to contact my SA lol 

ETA just read your signature and realized this is the 42mm. I was looking for a 38mm (did it even come in Colbert, maybe not) so that explains it. Well super congrats on snagging one. I'm quite envious!


----------



## zzzman

acrowcounted said:


> Whoa this is amazing! Is there anyway to tell from the packaging if it's old stock or new? I would love to hear that more single tour colors were coming back. A year ago I was in the hunt for this exact item and two boutiques told me it was sold out across the states. (I guess I just realized you may not be in the states?) sigh. Time to contact my SA lol
> 
> ETA just read your signature and realized this is the 42mm. I was looking for a 38mm (did it even come in Colbert, maybe not) so that explains it. Well super congrats on snagging one. I'm quite envious!



Thanks it does look amazing! The colour is very unique.

The packaging is different at the Hermès store compared to the Apple store. The Hermès store cling wrapped the box while the Apple one has standard apple wrapping which is the plastic with tabs that you peel off. There’s also no product information sticker on the bottom of the box..

They only ever released the colvert swift for 42mm though. I also live in Australia.


----------



## jaschultze

Count me in as another who is disappointed in only double-tours for the 38mm size. I have just one Hermes band (etoupe) and I'd really love another!


----------



## gagabag

Gigllee said:


> I am seriously contemplating an Apple Watch double tour Barnes strap. I have 7 yr old little girl’s wrist though (no diss to my 7 yr old niece andbher friends) . I ve tried the watch in store and it looks again. I also reckon that trying something and owning /wearing all day are two different experiences. Could any of you share your experience with day to day wear if the Hermes double tour Apple Watch? Does it slide around or is it snug
> Thanks In advance



If you tried it and it fits great on you, then that might work. My wrist is somewhere in between the 2 sizes - regular size is too snug while the longer strap is way too big. Hence I prefer the single tour, much more comfy to wear.


----------



## nicole0612

Gigllee said:


> I am seriously contemplating an Apple Watch double tour Barnes strap. I have 7 yr old little girl’s wrist though (no diss to my 7 yr old niece andbher friends) . I ve tried the watch in store and it looks again. I also reckon that trying something and owning /wearing all day are two different experiences. Could any of you share your experience with day to day wear if the Hermes double tour Apple Watch? Does it slide around or is it snug
> Thanks In advance



My wrists are slightly over 5 inches around and I wear the Apple Watch double tour on the second to tightest hole. I could make the tightest hole work, but it is also fine on the second hole. I prefer my watches not skin tight and it doesn’t move around at all due to being wrapped. I actually find that it is more comfortable for me to wear it the opposite way as intended (2nd tour in front instead of behind the watch face) because then it doesn’t interfere with my long sleeves.


----------



## Ksyusha

just having fun


----------



## MommyDaze

Ksyusha said:


> just having fun
> 
> View attachment 4051475


This is an awesome idea! I will be stealing it


----------



## Ksyusha

MommyDaze said:


> This is an awesome idea! I will be stealing it


Have fun!))
I’ve ordered apple watch links on amazon (just in case)


----------



## iamraccoon

Hi everyone, I am thinking about getting an Apple Watch hermes. I know I want size 42mm. Which band do you think I should get? Any thoughts? Thank you


----------



## krawford

iamraccoon said:


> Hi everyone, I am thinking about getting an Apple Watch hermes. I know I want size 42mm. Which band do you think I should get? Any thoughts? Thank you


My favorite is the Fauve Barenia or the Rallye. I had the Eperon d’Or but it didn’t “wow” me. And I really like wearing the Hermes orange sport band that comes with it.


----------



## iamraccoon

krawford said:


> My favorite is the Fauve Barenia or the Rallye. I had the Eperon d’Or but it didn’t “wow” me. And I really like wearing the Hermes orange sport band that comes with it.


Thank you for your input! the Fauve Barenia is very beautiful and I agree that the Eperon d’Or was kinda meh. Sounds funny, but I am more excited for the sports strap that it comes with. Also, I'm a male - would it be a little too feminine to wear the medor strap? those spike things look cool and valentino-ish. but i dont want it to be too girly.


----------



## acrowcounted

iamraccoon said:


> Thank you for your input! the Fauve Barenia is very beautiful and I agree that the Eperon d’Or was kinda meh. Sounds funny, but I am more excited for the sports strap that it comes with. Also, I'm a male - would it be a little too feminine to wear the medor strap? those spike things look cool and valentino-ish. but i dont want it to be too girly.


I'd consider waiting until September for the next Watch model at this point. Other than that, I've always been jealous that the 42mm size has the indigo single tour strap as an option.


----------



## krawford

iamraccoon said:


> Thank you for your input! the Fauve Barenia is very beautiful and I agree that the Eperon d’Or was kinda meh. Sounds funny, but I am more excited for the sports strap that it comes with. Also, I'm a male - would it be a little too feminine to wear the medor strap? those spike things look cool and valentino-ish. but i dont want it to be too girly.


I have really been loving my series 3 apple watch. Not having to take my phone with me when I go on walks is huge for me.


----------



## gagabag

Love my series 3 as well. But at this rate, I probably am satisfied with it that I won’t need to upgrade should there be a series 4 coming up soon. I have the eperon d’or so I’m biased. The H orange strap is a bomb and use it all the time


----------



## iamraccoon

krawford said:


> I have really been loving my series 3 apple watch. Not having to take my phone with me when I go on walks is huge for me.


yes that sounds like a dream. phone-free but still able to communicate when necessary.


----------



## iamraccoon

gagabag said:


> Love my series 3 as well. But at this rate, I probably am satisfied with it that I won’t need to upgrade should there be a series 4 coming up soon. I have the eperon d’or so I’m biased. The H orange strap is a bomb and use it all the time


yes I was thinking do I wait for series 4? but if everyone thinks that way, no one would be anything haha. I will buy Series 3 and maybe an extra band. If a new series 4 comes out and the features are very tempting, then I'll keep my bands and sell the series 3.


----------



## zzzman

iamraccoon said:


> Hi everyone, I am thinking about getting an Apple Watch hermes. I know I want size 42mm. Which band do you think I should get? Any thoughts? Thank you



I’m a guy too and I have the indigo swift single tour, colvert swift and Fauve Barenia. 

I love the colvert swift the best cos it’s a very elegant but unique colour. The indigo is classy and goes well with any suits. They are both more resistant to wear and tear and darkening than the Fauve Barenia. 

The Fauve Barenia is a very thin soft leather which feels amazing but it’s already peeling at where the holes are and I’ve only had it for 6 months and I don’t use it daily.


----------



## iamraccoon

zzzman said:


> I’m a guy too and I have the indigo swift single tour, colvert swift and Fauve Barenia.
> 
> I love the colvert swift the best cos it’s a very elegant but unique colour. The indigo is classy and goes well with any suits. They are both more resistant to wear and tear and darkening than the Fauve Barenia.
> 
> The Fauve Barenia is a very thin soft leather which feels amazing but it’s already peeling at where the holes are and I’ve only had it for 6 months and I don’t use it daily.


Wow thank you for your input! The indigo looks beautiful and I dont own any watch strap with a blueish/indigo tone so that is definitely something I will consider. What are you thoughts about the black rallye and medor?


----------



## zzzman

iamraccoon said:


> Wow thank you for your input! The indigo looks beautiful and I dont own any watch strap with a blueish/indigo tone so that is definitely something I will consider. What are you thoughts about the black rallye and medor?



I personally don’t like the spikes on the medor.

The rallye I love but my wrist is on the small side and I had one additional hole added to the 42mm bands. But the rallye can’t take any more holes. I tried the rallye Indigo Rouge but returned it cos it was too loose.


----------



## iamraccoon

zzzman said:


> I personally don’t like the spikes on the medor.
> 
> The rallye I love but my wrist is on the small side and I had one additional hole added to the 42mm bands. But the rallye can’t take any more holes. I tried the rallye Indigo Rouge but returned it cos it was too loose.
> 
> View attachment 4107783
> View attachment 4107784


*zzzman*, just wanna say thanks again for your input. it really did help. I went to the San Francisco Hermes store an hour ago and thought the spikes on the medor were not that attractive IRL and that the perforated holes in the Rallye looked better. I ended up purchasing the Rallye in black. I'm a bit disappointed that Hermes doesn't allow us to choose any strap to go with the watch but hey, I guess it is their way to make us fall in love and purchase straps separately because the indigo Rallye honestly looked the best. I may save up for that separately or buy whatever new limited print they have coming out this year. (last year's jungle printed pattern was beautiful but currently out of stock). On that note, I'll post photos after I get home tonight or early tomorrow. May I ask, which other straps do you own and how do you take care of your straps? Are there any precautions you take when handling them? Thank you!


----------



## zzzman

iamraccoon said:


> *zzzman*, just wanna say thanks again for your input. it really did help. I went to the San Francisco Hermes store an hour ago and thought the spikes on the medor were not that attractive IRL and that the perforated holes in the Rallye looked better. I ended up purchasing the Rallye in black. I'm a bit disappointed that Hermes doesn't allow us to choose any strap to go with the watch but hey, I guess it is their way to make us fall in love and purchase straps separately because the indigo Rallye honestly looked the best. I may save up for that separately or buy whatever new limited print they have coming out this year. (last year's jungle printed pattern was beautiful but currently out of stock). On that note, I'll post photos after I get home tonight or early tomorrow. May I ask, which other straps do you own and how do you take care of your straps? Are there any precautions you take when handling them? Thank you!



Congrats! Rallye is a great choice!

The indigo swift and rallye are more resistant to water and sweat stains. Just keep them as dry as you can and use the orange sports band if you go to the gym or do any outdoor activities, or when it rains. I don’t use any leather conditioner and they’ve held up pretty well. 

The Fauve Barenia stains very easily.


----------



## iamraccoon

loving it  so happy


----------



## krawford

iamraccoon said:


> View attachment 4108785
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving it  so happy


Very nice!  I wish they made the Rallye for the 38mm.


----------



## bluerosespf

krawford said:


> Very nice!  I wish they made the Rallye for the 38mm.



Same. I love that band, but I already wear my 38 on the smallest hole.


----------



## koshi13

Are the orange hour hands only an option available on series 3? I can’t seem to change it on my series 2.


----------



## HKsai

Purchased a Hermes Apple Watch today after having my old one stolen. I really wanted double but it was so tight. I don’t even have a big wrist. I really think 38mm looks better on me but I didn’t really like any of the strap options. I went with the deployment buckle because of how functional it is.


----------



## zzzman

koshi13 said:


> Are the orange hour hands only an option available on series 3? I can’t seem to change it on my series 2.



There aren’t orange hour hands, just red or silver hands and silver or orange fonts.

Do you see something like this?


----------



## koshi13

zzzman said:


> There aren’t orange hour hands, just red or silver hands and silver or orange fonts.
> 
> Do you see something like this?
> 
> View attachment 4112493



Thank you!  I only have the orange and silver options on the series 2...no red.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

HKsai said:


> Purchased a Hermes Apple Watch today after having my old one stolen. I really wanted double but it was so tight. I don’t even have a big wrist. I really think 38mm looks better on me but I didn’t really like any of the strap options. I went with the deployment buckle because of how functional it is.



I originally purchased the double tour band and it was too short for me as well.  I don’t have big wrists either.  I think there is an extra long double tour strap, but they’re rarely available.


----------



## iamraccoon

HKsai said:


> Purchased a Hermes Apple Watch today after having my old one stolen. I really wanted double but it was so tight. I don’t even have a big wrist. I really think 38mm looks better on me but I didn’t really like any of the strap options. I went with the deployment buckle because of how functional it is.



Beautiful


----------



## HKsai

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I originally purchased the double tour band and it was too short for me as well.  I don’t have big wrists either.  I think there is an extra long double tour strap, but they’re rarely available.


That’s what my SA told me and it doesn’t look like you can purchase it with a watch either. I’m slowly to think that the deployment buckle is better because I’m lazy and clumsy. I had such a tough time putting the double tour on at the store lol


----------



## iamraccoon

koshi13 said:


> Thank you!  I only have the orange and silver options on the series 2...no red.



No red? That’s strange. I think it isn’t related to the series but software.  So unless you’re not updated to WatchOS 4, you should be able to get red also


----------



## zzzman

koshi13 said:


> Thank you!  I only have the orange and silver options on the series 2...no red.



What watchOS do you have? If you have watchOS 4 or higher, then you should have all colour and fonts. 

Do you have the Carrick font (the Roman numerals)? If you do, then you’re on watchOS 4.


----------



## koshi13

zzzman said:


> What watchOS do you have? If you have watchOS 4 or higher, then you should have all colour and fonts.
> 
> Do you have the Carrick font (the Roman numerals)? If you do, then you’re on watchOS 4.





iamraccoon said:


> No red? That’s strange. I think it isn’t related to the series but software.  So unless you’re not updated to WatchOS 4, you should be able to get red also



I'm on the latest watchOS 4.3.1 and have the Carrick font option on series 2 but don't have the red color option.  I think it's only available for series 3 based on additional info I was able to find on a Mac forum.  Don't know why they didn't just add it with the software update but I guess it's an incentive to upgrade to a new version when the series 4 comes out.


----------



## Dr. H

Just wondering if Hermes makes double tour Barenia Fauve 42mm strap? Thank you.


zzzman said:


> Indigo/rouge double tour. From macrumors
> 
> View attachment 4033000
> View attachment 4033001


----------



## gagabag

Dr. H said:


> Just wondering if Hermes makes double tour Barenia Fauve 42mm strap? Thank you.


Not at present. DT is only for 38mm.


----------



## Dr. H

gagabag said:


> Not at present. DT is only for 38mm.


Thank you.


----------



## iamraccoon

UPDATE - So after having the watch for a good two weeks, I've realized 3 things. 1) I LOVE HERMES. haha. 2) Like with every leather good, Hermes or not, moisture is not a friend. I wore the Rallye during a warm day and I guess the leather got a bit moist so the inside of the strap darkened ever so slightly. If you are living in a hotter climate, you may have to take this into consideration. The orange sport band? perfection. That can take a beating and I feel more comfortable wearing that cause I know it is so durable. and lastly 3) Stainless Steel whether it is as expensive as AP, Franck Muller or Rolex or as inexpensive as a $40 watch from amazon, are all prone to scratches, especially the Apple Watch Hermes. I mean, I knew that it will happen, but I was shocked at how soon it got scratches. I AM VERY CAREFUL with my watches, and since the Hermes is my newest baby, I took extra time to be aware of my surroundings as to not bang it up and what not. HOWEVER, even with all of my precautions, there are definitely visible hairlines on the side. It bums me out but I guess that's just the way it goes. I wish that in the future Hermes editions, Apple will do what Cartier does for the Santos line and make it brushed stainless steel  so that the wear and tear wont be as obvious. Does anyone polish their apple watch? if so, what do you use? Thanks


----------



## Dr. H

iamraccoon said:


> UPDATE - So after having the watch for a good two weeks, I've realized 3 things. 1) I LOVE HERMES. haha. 2) Like with every leather good, Hermes or not, moisture is not a friend. I wore the Rallye during a warm day and I guess the leather got a bit moist so the inside of the strap darkened ever so slightly. If you are living in a hotter climate, you may have to take this into consideration. The orange sport band? perfection. That can take a beating and I feel more comfortable wearing that cause I know it is so durable. and lastly 3) Stainless Steel whether it is as expensive as AP, Franck Muller or Rolex or as inexpensive as a $40 watch from amazon, are all prone to scratches, especially the Apple Watch Hermes. I mean, I knew that it will happen, but I was shocked at how soon it got scratches. I AM VERY CAREFUL with my watches, and since the Hermes is my newest baby, I took extra time to be aware of my surroundings as to not bang it up and what not. HOWEVER, even with all of my precautions, there are definitely visible hairlines on the side. It bums me out but I guess that's just the way it goes. I wish that in the future Hermes editions, Apple will do what Cartier does for the Santos line and make it brushed stainless steel  so that the wear and tear wont be as obvious. Does anyone polish their apple watch? if so, what do you use? Thanks



The orange rubber strap comes in handy... in fact it the most H strap I use so far... it handles water and sweat very well but yet fashionable. I’m not too worry about the micro scratch on the stainless steel part of the watch. I’ll definitely get the brushed steel if H Apple comes out with one. Since I’m so fascinated by H bracelets ... I have collected different H Apple straps... in my defense ...they’ve double function as a watch and a bracelet thus carry better economic value [emoji3]


----------



## luvmy3girls

HKsai said:


> Purchased a Hermes Apple Watch today after having my old one stolen. I really wanted double but it was so tight. I don’t even have a big wrist. I really think 38mm looks better on me but I didn’t really like any of the strap options. I went with the deployment buckle because of how functional it is.



Do you have a picture of your watch being worn ? Thanks


----------



## HKsai

luvmy3girls said:


> Do you have a picture of your watch being worn ? Thanks


Here it is! I also ordered a watch connector today. I’m gonna see if I can use a twilly with the Apple Watch.


----------



## Cookiefiend

HKsai said:


> Here it is! I also ordered a watch connector today. I’m gonna see if I can use a twilly with the Apple Watch.



Interesting! Let us know how it works!


----------



## zzzman

Dr. H said:


> The orange rubber strap comes in handy... in fact it the most H strap I use so far... it handles water and sweat very well but yet fashionable. I’m not too worry about the micro scratch on the stainless steel part of the watch. I’ll definitely get the brushed steel if H Apple comes out with one. Since I’m so fascinated by H bracelets ... I have collected different H Apple straps... in my defense ...they’ve double function as a watch and a bracelet thus carry better economic value [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125576



So envious of your collection! 

I want the Eperon d’or marine gala so bad! 

Is the third one from the left the Ebene Barenia? Or just a very dark, worn Fauve barenia?


----------



## Dr. H

zzzman said:


> So envious of your collection!
> 
> I want the Eperon d’or marine gala so bad!
> 
> Is the third one from the left the Ebene Barenia? Or just a very dark, worn Fauve barenia?



It’s the Ebene Barenia. I love the idea of continuing to use the straps even if we keep upgrading our Apple Watch ... worth the investment... thx so much


----------



## SanDiegoStyle78

Hi! Does anyone know if an Hermes Apple watch count towards increasing your purchase history strength for a Birkin/Kelly?


----------



## bagidiotic

SanDiegoStyle78 said:


> Hi! Does anyone know if an Hermes Apple watch count towards increasing your purchase history strength for a Birkin/Kelly?


Yes of coz


----------



## HKsai

SanDiegoStyle78 said:


> Hi! Does anyone know if an Hermes Apple watch count towards increasing your purchase history strength for a Birkin/Kelly?


Yes if you purchase it at the store from the SA that you normally work with.


----------



## uhpharm01

I wonder will there be an Hermes Edition for Series 4?


----------



## acrowcounted

uhpharm01 said:


> I wonder will there be an Hermes Edition for Series 4?


I assume there will be. It's just a software mod that adds the extra watch faces. It's a tiny technical change to reap a large sales profit. I'm dying to get my hands on one (still rocking Series 1 here!)


----------



## krawford

uhpharm01 said:


> I wonder will there be an Hermes Edition for Series 4?


Been wondering the same thing. I haven’t heard anything.


----------



## MsAli

uhpharm01 said:


> I wonder will there be an Hermes Edition for Series 4?


I was going to by one last week and my SA said to wait about a month for the new ones to come out...so, YES!


----------



## gagabag

I guess we will all find out for sure on 12 Sep...


----------



## uhpharm01

gagabag said:


> I guess we will all find out for sure on 12 Sep...


Sept 12 needs to hurry up.


----------



## zzzman

uhpharm01 said:


> I wonder will there be an Hermes Edition for Series 4?



I certainly hope (and think) there will be! 

Already trying to sell my Series 3 so I can fund a Series 4 Hermès haha. 

Or they could just combine the Hermès and ceramic and make a Hermès Edition combo.


----------



## bluerosespf

zzzman said:


> I certainly hope (and think) there will be!
> 
> Already trying to sell my Series 3 so I can fund a Series 4 Hermès haha.
> 
> Or they could just combine the Hermès and ceramic and make a Hermès Edition combo.



Last year, I sold my previous generation Apple Watch H on the Real Real and got a fair price for it even though it took a few weeks to sell. I can't go without having an Apple watch so I always buy the new one before the old one is sold. The addiction to the Activity rings is real.

This year, I think my husband will take it off my hands (with my iPhone X - he always gets my Apple previous gen products). 

I don't know what I'm going to do if they ever change the bands. I've got a nice collection of Apple Watch H bands going.


----------



## hannahsophia

bluerosespf said:


> Last year, I sold my previous generation Apple Watch H on the Real Real and got a fair price for it even though it took a few weeks to sell. I can't go without having an Apple watch so I always buy the new one before the old one is sold. The addiction to the Activity rings is real.
> 
> This year, I think my husband will take it off my hands (with my iPhone X - he always gets my Apple previous gen products).
> 
> I don't know what I'm going to do if they ever change the bands. I've got a nice collection of Apple Watch H bands going.



I’d be pretty upset about a band change too. Glad we at least have another year.


----------



## MsAli

gagabag said:


> I guess we will all find out for sure on 12 Sep...


She also said they already sent back their inventory for the new ones to come in...


----------



## zzzman

bluerosespf said:


> Last year, I sold my previous generation Apple Watch H on the Real Real and got a fair price for it even though it took a few weeks to sell. I can't go without having an Apple watch so I always buy the new one before the old one is sold. The addiction to the Activity rings is real.
> 
> This year, I think my husband will take it off my hands (with my iPhone X - he always gets my Apple previous gen products).
> 
> I don't know what I'm going to do if they ever change the bands. I've got a nice collection of Apple Watch H bands going.



Hermes and stainless steel Apple Watch in general don’t really hold their value. I’m asking for US $700 at the moment for my Hermès Series 3 and no real interest. 

At least we have at least one more generation to enjoy our current bands.

I hope they release new Hermès watch faces to fit the bigger screen of the series 4, maybe another type face or two and more special leather bands!


----------



## uhpharm01

zzzman said:


> Hermes and stainless steel Apple Watch in general don’t really hold their value. I’m asking for US $700 at the moment for my Hermès Series 3 and no real interest.
> 
> At least we have at least one more generation to enjoy our current bands.
> 
> I hope they release new Hermès watch faces to fit the bigger screen of the series 4, maybe another type face or two and more special leather bands!


I think the bezel on the Apple watch series 4 will be thinner thus creating an larger screen size but I could be wrong. 
But I think even if Apple changes the shape of the watch after Series 4, think Apple will create  it so that your current bands will work with the new series.


----------



## uhpharm01

MsAli said:


> She also said they already sent back their inventory for the new ones to come in...


Oh that's really good sign!!  Yayyy!!


----------



## uhpharm01

Is hermes closed today? Thank you


----------



## uhpharm01

MsAli said:


> She also said they already sent back their inventory for the new ones to come in...


They are still available on their website.


----------



## zzzman

bluerosespf said:


> Last year, I sold my previous generation Apple Watch H on the Real Real and got a fair price for it even though it took a few weeks to sell.



How much did you sell it for do you remember?


----------



## FreddieMac

I've been (im)patiently waiting for the Series 4, my original (not even considered Series 0?) watch has been slowly fairly for the last few months - battery is nearly gone and it now doesn't even remember it's on my wrist so I have to constantly type in my pin-code and my fitness goals are shot!

I'm hoping that they launch an Ebene Barenia strap for the 38 size, but I'm also otherwise debating to get a second Fauve Barenia strap to keen one quite fresh and the other patinated up to the eye balls, as is my current one!

Only 8 days to go, with a launch hopefully later this month...


----------



## zzzman

For those who have the series 3 Hermès, do you intend on selling or keeping it when the series 4 comes out?


----------



## gagabag

zzzman said:


> For those who have the series 3 Hermès, do you intend on selling or keeping it when the series 4 comes out?



I’m keeping mine. It’s still doing exactly what I intend it for. Would probably just get a new H strap


----------



## bluerosespf

zzzman said:


> How much did you sell it for do you remember?



It was a series 2 and sold for $895. I got $537 of that after TRR took their cut. Usually for Apple things I Gazelle them or do Apple buy back, but Gazelle doesn't take watches and Apple doesn't take H and only gives back $175 on the regular watches.


----------



## bluerosespf

zzzman said:


> For those who have the series 3 Hermès, do you intend on selling or keeping it when the series 4 comes out?



It depends on what Apple releases on the 12th. I got both the iPhone X and the Series 3 last fall and upgrading both every year cuts into my bag budget . H and Apple are my two favorite brands.


----------



## MsAli

uhpharm01 said:


> They are still available on their website.


Just posting what my local store told me. Maybe they sent them back to be sold online and to make room for the new ones in the store? I’d rather wait for the new one


----------



## uhpharm01

MsAli said:


> Just posting what my local store told me. Maybe they sent them back to be sold online and to make room for the new ones in the store? I’d rather wait for the new one


  I understand.  I’m just shocked that Hermès is still selling series 3 so close to the update.


----------



## uhpharm01

FreddieMac said:


> I've been (im)patiently waiting for the Series 4, my original (not even considered Series 0?) watch has been slowly fairly for the last few months - battery is nearly gone and it now doesn't even remember it's on my wrist so I have to constantly type in my pin-code and my fitness goals are shot!
> 
> I'm hoping that they launch an Ebene Barenia strap for the 38 size, but I'm also otherwise debating to get a second Fauve Barenia strap to keen one quite fresh and the other patinated up to the eye balls, as is my current one!
> 
> Only 8 days to go, with a launch hopefully later this month...


Hurry September 12, hurry!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

zzzman said:


> For those who have the series 3 Hermès, do you intend on selling or keeping it when the series 4 comes out?



Keep.


----------



## Cookiefiend

zzzman said:


> For those who have the series 3 Hermès, do you intend on selling or keeping it when the series 4 comes out?


Keeping.


----------



## MSO13

uhpharm01 said:


> I understand.  I’m just shocked that Hermès is still selling series 3 so close to the update.


they end up in the H employee sale and are also given out as sales contest prizes. Some of the SAs at my local store won Series 2 last year.


----------



## MSO13

zzzman said:


> For those who have the series 3 Hermès, do you intend on selling or keeping it when the series 4 comes out?


i’m keeping mine for now. I have all 3 Hermes versions and I’ve got them all in their boxes. I don’t think they’d get much for resale, i’m very hard on things. Maybe I’ll give them away to friends at some point. I have a ton of H and sport bands and hope they don’t change the connections any time soon.


----------



## krawford

zzzman said:


> For those who have the series 3 Hermès, do you intend on selling or keeping it when the series 4 comes out?


Keep but I will hand it down to my sister or daughter.


----------



## FreddieMac

uhpharm01 said:


> I understand.  I’m just shocked that Hermès is still selling series 3 so close to the update.



As with all things tech, I guess a product always have to be available, until the day it is superseded and replaced. I guess it's only us in the know that are waiting and looking out for the new model, but to many, the 'old gen' available today could be plenty good enough.

I always let out a groan when someone comes back from their summer holidays with some new Apple kit I know is about to imminently be updated, but they don't appreciate or understand any perceivable difference if they'd waited!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> I understand.  I’m just shocked that Hermès is still selling series 3 so close to the update.


They are still selling it online.


----------



## uhpharm01

MSO13 said:


> they end up in the H employee sale and are also given out as sales contest prizes. Some of the SAs at my local store won Series 2 last year.


I need to be a Hermès SA.


----------



## zzzman

bluerosespf said:


> It was a series 2 and sold for $895. I got $537 of that after TRR took their cut. Usually for Apple things I Gazelle them or do Apple buy back, but Gazelle doesn't take watches and Apple doesn't take H and only gives back $175 on the regular watches.



I just sold my Series 3 with AppleCare+ for AUD850 (approx USD610), less than half than what I paid for.

I guess Hermès and stainless steel watches don’t really hold their value!

But now I’m ready for Series 4!!!


----------



## ouija board

FreddieMac said:


> As with all things tech, I guess a product always have to be available, until the day it is superseded and replaced. I guess it's only us in the know that are waiting and looking out for the new model, but to many, the 'old gen' available today could be plenty good enough.
> 
> I always let out a groan when someone comes back from their summer holidays with some new Apple kit I know is about to imminently be updated, but they don't appreciate or understand any perceivable difference if they'd waited!!!



Funny you say that. For awhile, it seemed that my iPhone would completely die a few months before the next version came out. So yes, I was one of those buying the old version right before the newer, better version came out [emoji16] But what could I do, can’t live without it even for a few days. My husband’s phone, on the other hand, always ended up broken or dropped in the toilet right after the new version came out [emoji848]


----------



## FreddieMac

ouija board said:


> Funny you say that. For awhile, it seemed that my iPhone would completely die a few months before the next version came out. So yes, I was one of those buying the old version right before the newer, better version came out [emoji16] But what could I do, can’t live without it even for a few days. My husband’s phone, on the other hand, always ended up broken or dropped in the toilet right after the new version came out [emoji848]



I may have been as guilty of the 'accidental' accident in my youth, I seem to remember my watch falling down the stairs at school so I could upgrade to a G-Shock!!! Not quite the same nowadays, although my DH's iPhone did mysteriously fall down the toilet just after I decided to upgrade mine....


----------



## uhpharm01

There will still be a Hermès Apple Watch. But in a larger face size in 40 mm and 44 mm but you old watch straps will still work.


----------



## acrowcounted

uhpharm01 said:


> There will still be a Hermès Apple Watch. But in a larger face size in 40 mm and 44 mm but you old watch straps will still work.


You're an hour early!


----------



## uhpharm01

acrowcounted said:


> You're an hour early!


Lol.


----------



## uhpharm01

acrowcounted said:


> You're an hour early!



The rumor was right. Yayyyu


----------



## acrowcounted

uhpharm01 said:


> The rumor was right. Yayyyu
> View attachment 4190749


I wish they would have shown the details on the Hermes offerings, though they did confirm there will be some.


----------



## uhpharm01

acrowcounted said:


> I wish they would have shown the details on the Hermes offerings, though they did confirm there will be some.


I take that back I’m not right.  Sorry.


----------



## acrowcounted

uhpharm01 said:


> I take that back I’m not right.  Sorry.


No, you were right. According to macrumors, the presenter said "New Hermes models" but they didn't post any photos of that. I'm curious what color bands will be available.


----------



## uhpharm01

acrowcounted said:


> No, you were right. According to macrumors, the presenter said "New Hermes models" but they didn't post any photos of that. I'm curious what color bands will be available.


They should be up on Apple.com later today. I just saw that.


----------



## uhpharm01

According to macrumors.com.

Meanwhile new Hermès variants introduce an assortment of color-blocked bands and watch faces that shift from one color to the other with the passage of the minute hand.

That should be cool.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut




----------



## uhpharm01

There are up already. Yayy. 
https://www.apple.com/apple-watch-hermes/


----------



## acrowcounted

uhpharm01 said:


> There are up already. Yayy.
> https://www.apple.com/apple-watch-hermes/


Whoa. I kind of love the color block pink one...


----------



## krawford

Are there no more 38mm?


----------



## acrowcounted

krawford said:


> Are there no more 38mm?


38 was renamed to 40 because the screen size increased. All 38/40 watches/bands are compatible.


----------



## uhpharm01

krawford said:


> Are there no more 38mm?


no, sorry.


----------



## uhpharm01

acrowcounted said:


> Whoa. I kind of love the color block pink one...
> View attachment 4190789


that's looks really good.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

krawford said:


> Are there no more 38mm?



It appears there are not.


----------



## uhpharm01

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> It appears there are not.
> 
> View attachment 4190807


At least there is still a Hermes Apple watch, the ceramic Apple Edition was discontinued.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

acrowcounted said:


> 38 was renamed to 40 because the screen size increased. All 38/40 watches/bands are compatible.



It’s great to know the bands are compatible.


----------



## zzzman

So which version is everyone getting 





I like the 44mm multiple colour single tour or the Fauve Rallye. 

The prices have gone up by more than AUD$300-400 in Australia OMG!!

And you can now purchase the same new bands separately without the watch. In past years certain bands only came with the watch.


----------



## acrowcounted

I'm again frustrated at the continued practice of offering certain colors for only one size Watch face. I would loooooove the blue indigo single tour but for some reason they only make it for the larger Watch face. So dumb!


----------



## acrowcounted

Does anyone know how these work as far as availability in the physical Hermes stores? Apple and Hermes have vastly different stocking philosophies...Apple releases something on date X...whereas Hermes releases whatever whenever. Will the H watches be available in store next week or will they just roll in whenever?


----------



## krawford

acrowcounted said:


> I'm again frustrated at the continued practice of offering certain colors for only one size Watch face. I would loooooove the blue indigo single tour but for some reason they only make it for the larger Watch face. So dumb!


I know.  I really want the Rallye band but on the smaller watch


----------



## FreddieMac

krawford said:


> I know.  I really want the Ralllye band but on the smaller watch



I do too!!! I presume their 'grained Barenia' is Barenia Faubourg. My wrists are so small I'm on the second smallest setting on the 38/40 straps!

Ho hum, time to update my decaying 1st Gen watch with a single tour Barenia 40. I'm due into H next Wednesday to pick up some things and would love it if they sold me one early, but realistically I expect I'll have to return post 21st.

Keep you all posted!


----------



## jaschultze

Does anyone know if the "old" Hermes watch faces will also be available on the 4, or just the new color-block rotating ones? I'd assume so, but can't tell for sure. I have a regular Apple Watch 2 and ready to upgrade to the Hermes version, now that I know I'm an Apple Watch devotee. I'm looking at getting the 40 single tour watch and continuing to use my etoupe and fauve bands.


----------



## nikkisharif

zzzman said:


> So which version is everyone getting
> View attachment 4190814
> View attachment 4190813
> View attachment 4190815
> 
> 
> I like the 44mm multiple colour single tour or the Fauve Rallye.
> 
> The prices have gone up by more than AUD$300-400 in Australia OMG!!
> 
> And you can now purchase the same new bands separately without the watch. In past years certain bands only came with the watch.



I’ll be getting the 44mm Indigo/Craie/Orange Swift Single Tour.


----------



## nikkisharif

acrowcounted said:


> I'm again frustrated at the continued practice of offering certain colors for only one size Watch face. I would loooooove the blue indigo single tour but for some reason they only make it for the larger Watch face. So dumb!



Agreed!! I love the Bordeaux Double Tour but those are only available on the smaller watches[emoji849]


----------



## uhpharm01

acrowcounted said:


> Does anyone know how these work as far as availability in the physical Hermes stores? Apple and Hermes have vastly different stocking philosophies...Apple releases something on date X...whereas Hermes releases whatever whenever. Will the H watches be available in store next week or will they just roll in whenever?


It should be available Sept 21st.


----------



## zzzman

jaschultze said:


> Does anyone know if the "old" Hermes watch faces will also be available on the 4, or just the new color-block rotating ones? I'd assume so, but can't tell for sure. I have a regular Apple Watch 2 and ready to upgrade to the Hermes version, now that I know I'm an Apple Watch devotee. I'm looking at getting the 40 single tour watch and continuing to use my etoupe and fauve bands.



The series 4 should contain all Hermès watch faces old and new, plus the standard Apple Watch faces.


----------



## zzzman

Pic taken by a blogger at the hands on. 

It looks soooo big!


----------



## Marionpasadena

I am wondering if those of us with the Hermes series 3 will get the new watch faces? Or will they only be available on the Hermes Apple 4?


----------



## FreddieMac

Marionpasadena said:


> I am wondering if those of us with the Hermes series 3 will get the new watch faces? Or will they only be available on the Hermes Apple 4?



I would expect the new watch faces will be included in Monday’s WatchOS update for older Hermès watches.


----------



## allanrvj

FreddieMac said:


> I do too!!! I presume their 'grained Barenia' is Barenia Faubourg. My wrists are so small I'm on the second smallest setting on the 38/40 straps!
> 
> Ho hum, time to update my decaying 1st Gen watch with a single tour Barenia 40. I'm due into H next Wednesday to pick up some things and would love it if they sold me one early, but realistically I expect I'll have to return post 21st.
> 
> Keep you all posted!


another small-wristed guy here lol

the barenia watches are so pretty


----------



## FreddieMac

allanrvj said:


> another small-wristed guy here lol
> 
> the barenia watches are so pretty



Aren’t they just?! Why can’t we have an Ébène 40mm? I’m quite looking forward to adding some virgin Fauve to my wrist as my current strap is almost black in patina!!!

I must confess the male/female segmentation they make based on case size is a little old fashioned and does bug me. Offering all styles in both sizes would be far more progressive.


----------



## allanrvj

FreddieMac said:


> Aren’t they just?! Why can’t we have an Ébène 40mm? I’m quite looking forward to adding some virgin Fauve to my wrist as my current strap is almost black in patina!!!
> 
> I must confess the male/female segmentation they make based on case size is a little old fashioned and does bug me. Offering all styles in both sizes would be far more progressive.


true that. with the significant number of boys/men buying small birkins and kellys and constances for themselves one would think they have gotten a hint.


----------



## uhpharm01

zzzman said:


> Pic taken by a blogger at the hands on.
> 
> It looks soooo big!
> 
> View attachment 4191253


 I see that the Hermes Apple Watch sales very well since Apple will continue to make it.


----------



## bagnut1

I had an Apple Watch (first generation with Milan bracelet, purchased before the H edition came out).  It had limited functionality and didn't suit me so I sold it.

Now I'm looking at the dramatically improved Series 4, and the gorgeous H double tour straps, and am torn.  I think I might have to give it another go.  But Swift (bordeaux/roses) or Barenia?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I hope they make the double tour bands longer.  I have small wrists, but the standard double tour is too short for me.  I’ve occasionally seen a longer one available, but not often.

I’m keeping my Series 3, but I’d love to have the EKG feature.    Nothing else looks to me like it’s worth upgrading for.

UPDATE:  I was reading about the EKG feature, and doctors think it could scare people into thinking they have a problem.   It’s not as simple to diagnose a problem with the data gathered as people might think.


----------



## uhpharm01

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I hope they make the double tour bands longer.  I have small wrists, but the standard double tour is too short for me.  I’ve occasionally seen a longer one available, but not often.
> 
> I’m keeping my Series 3, but I’d love to have the EKG feature.    Nothing else looks to me like it’s worth upgrading for.
> 
> UPDATE:  I was reading about the EKG feature, and doctors think it could scare people into thinking they have a problem.   It’s not as simple to diagnose a problem with the data gathered as people might think.



*What the Apple Watch’s FDA clearance actually means*
*The FDA-cleared features aren’t supposed to be used by those under 22*
https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/13/...es-4-ekg-fda-approved-vs-cleared-meaning-safe

First, the FDA clearance letters for both the EKG and irregular rhythm notification functions note that they are not intended to be used by people under the age of 22. The irregular rhythm feature is not intended for people who have previously been diagnosed with atrial fibrillation, which is one of the most common causes of an irregular rhythm. (In other words, this feature is best used by people who are already well.) And both letters specify that the apps are “not intended to replace traditional methods of diagnosis or treatment.” They might provide extra information and that information might be helpful, but they won’t replace a doctor’s visit.

Second, it’s important to understand that the FDA has “cleared” both apps, but that’s not the same as “approving” them. There are usually three ways to get the FDA involved in a new project, according to Jon Speer, co-founder of Greenlight Guru, a company that makes quality management software for medical device companies. The most advanced is FDA approval, which is done only for Class III products, or technologies that might have higher risk but also a higher benefit. (Think: implantable pacemakers.) Approval is the gold standard, and companies need to do a lot of testing to receive this designation.

The Apple Watch is in Class II. For Class II and Class I, the FDA doesn’t give “approval,” it just gives clearance. Class I and Class II products are lower-risk products — as Speer puts it, a classic Class I example is something like a tongue depressor — and it’s much easier to get clearance than approval.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## Marionpasadena

FreddieMac said:


> I would expect the new watch faces will be included in Monday’s WatchOS update for older Hermès watches.



I hope you’re right!!!


----------



## nikkisharif

zzzman said:


> Pic taken by a blogger at the hands on.
> 
> It looks soooo big!
> 
> View attachment 4191253



ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL[emoji7][emoji813]️ I love the large size!



FreddieMac said:


> I must confess the male/female segmentation they make based on case size is a little old fashioned and does bug me. Offering all styles in both sizes would be far more progressive.



^This[emoji1487]



Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I hope they make the double tour bands longer.  I have small wrists, but the standard double tour is too short for me.  I’ve occasionally seen a longer one available, but not often.
> 
> I’m keeping my Series 3, but I’d love to have the EKG feature.    Nothing else looks to me like it’s worth upgrading for.
> 
> UPDATE:  I was reading about the EKG feature, and doctors think it could scare people into thinking they have a problem.   It’s not as simple to diagnose a problem with the data gathered as people might think.



It’s unfortunate that people would really think that a single lead ECG on their wrist is accurate SMH. The technology was not meant to diagnose, it was meant to use as subjective data during a routine wellness visit. Apple needs to add a disclaimer stating this is not for diagnosis and it shouldn’t be used in lieu of real professional care. I’m a SICU Nurse by trade, and I see so many benefits with this as far as helping people develop a healthier and more conscious lifestyle. Unfortunately, I also see the other side of it because some people lack common sense and will want to sue Apple. Only time will tell!


----------



## uhpharm01

nikkisharif said:


> ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL[emoji7][emoji813]️ I love the large size!
> 
> 
> 
> ^This[emoji1487]
> 
> 
> 
> It’s unfortunate that people would really think that a single lead ECG on their wrist is accurate SMH. The technology was not meant to diagnose, it was meant to use as subjective data during a routine wellness visit. Apple needs to add a disclaimer stating this is not for diagnosis and it shouldn’t be used in lieu of real professional care. I’m a SICU Nurse by trade, and I see so many benefits with this as far as helping people develop a healthier and more conscious lifestyle. Unfortunately, I also see the other side of it because some people lack common sense and will want to *sue Apple*. Only time will tell!


Apple has themselves cover for that.


----------



## uhpharm01

Go to 0:20 for two new sizes.


----------



## zzzman

Preordered YAY! Next Friday can’t come soon enough!


----------



## uhpharm01

acrowcounted said:


> Whoa. I kind of love the color block pink one...
> View attachment 4190789


Very pretty.  Enjoy!!


----------



## SwiftyTK

I really want the double tour but my wrist is 170mm (I yet measured - HA) guess I have to pick a different one!


----------



## Marionpasadena

uhpharm01 said:


> Very pretty.  Enjoy!!



I like this one too but prefer the larger watch since that’s what all my other bands are. Hoping they’ll have the bigger Hermes bands in more color options soon to be purchased separately. I bought the 44 mm with the color block strap


----------



## xolinlevh

Every year I keep wanting to get one....but I make such heavy use of the complications. I cant justify the premium for the Hermes watch if all it really adds are special watch faces which are way to simple for my daily use. Went with the regular 44mm stainless again and will just get the straps on my own.


----------



## jaschultze

Ugh, the model I want is sold out online at H.com, but shows as available on Apple. I'd prefer to get it directly from Hermes. Do you think a SA can take an order for one? Or might it come back into stock online? It's my best way to purchase, as I can avoid sales tax when I place H.com orders.


----------



## SwiftyTK

xolinlevh said:


> Every year I keep wanting to get one....but I make such heavy use of the complications. I cant justify the premium for the Hermes watch if all it really adds are special watch faces which are way to simple for my daily use. Went with the regular 44mm stainless again and will just get the straps on my own.


So I was in the same boat as you but I find it pretty easy to switch between faces. So I have all my complication (on two different faces now) and then one just click face. I think it is easy to toggle between them. I’m taking the plunge this year!


----------



## zzzman

A few more photos I’ve found so we can all admire them before Friday comes


----------



## FreddieMac

zzzman said:


> A few more photos I’ve found so we can all admire them before Friday comes
> View attachment 4193233
> View attachment 4193234
> View attachment 4193235
> View attachment 4193236



Oh my! Why can't that Tour Rallye strap be available on the 40mm too? 

Although not my style, the colour block trio designs are stunning and work so well with the new watch faces. They really show the full screen nature of the watch


----------



## leechiyong

Random thought:  imagine if Hermes offered the ability to SO watch bands?


----------



## acrowcounted

leechiyong said:


> Random thought:  imagine if Hermes offered the ability to SO watch bands?


Imagine if they made the bands the same way they make other leather goods; random colors and sizes show up randomly.


----------



## leechiyong

acrowcounted said:


> Imagine if they made the bands the same way they make other leather goods; random colors and sizes show up randomly.


I’d wind up buying so many bands.  As long as they count towards purchase history, I don’t think I’d mind hehe.


----------



## acrowcounted

FYI - not all Hermes boutiques are going to carry the Hermes Apple Watch. Sadly, my store is one of the ones that doesn't plan to have it (they don't currently have an Apple Watch display at all, however I was able to get a band from them last October so I was hopeful it would be an "at request" kind of item at least).


----------



## MsAli

nikkisharif said:


> ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL[emoji7][emoji813]️ I love the large size!
> 
> 
> 
> ^This[emoji1487]
> 
> 
> 
> It’s unfortunate that people would really think that a single lead ECG on their wrist is accurate SMH. The technology was not meant to diagnose, it was meant to use as subjective data during a routine wellness visit. Apple needs to add a disclaimer stating this is not for diagnosis and it shouldn’t be used in lieu of real professional care. I’m a SICU Nurse by trade, and I see so many benefits with this as far as helping people develop a healthier and more conscious lifestyle. Unfortunately, I also see the other side of it because some people lack common sense and will want to sue Apple. Only time will tell!


 It’s like the disclaimer on your hairdryer telling you not to use it in the bathtub


----------



## zzzman

How do the Hermès faces look with a Milanese loop? 

Looking to add that or a link bracelet to my collection


----------



## Marionpasadena

zzzman said:


> How do the Hermès faces look with a Milanese loop?
> 
> Looking to add that or a link bracelet to my collection



I use the Milanese when I want a little dressier look than the leather strap. I think it looks quite nice!


----------



## Marionpasadena

zzzman said:


> How do the Hermès faces look with a Milanese loop?
> 
> Looking to add that or a link bracelet to my collection



When you say link bracelet, is that for the watch or just a link bracelet? [emoji4]


----------



## zzzman

Marionpasadena said:


> When you say link bracelet, is that for the watch or just a link bracelet? [emoji4]


 
I mean this Apple Watch band.


----------



## Marionpasadena

Marionpasadena said:


> I use the Milanese when I want a little dressier look than the leather strap. I think it looks quite nice!




Oh ok I get it now!


----------



## Marionpasadena

I downloaded new OS - not seeing the cool new Hermes colorblock watchfaces?? [emoji82]


----------



## DrTr

Marionpasadena said:


> I downloaded new OS - not seeing the cool new Hermes colorblock watchfaces?? [emoji82]


I’m betting they will show up as an update when the watches are actually out (hoping!). I have a series 3 Hermes watch,  love it, didn’t want to upgrade this time, but couldn’t resist the double tour bordeaux rose azalee rose extreme watch band!  It’s gorgeous!!!  I downloaded the update too but the colorblock face wasn’t in there yet. Fingers crossed!

Also, my wrist measures 160mm exactly, but I fixed that on a barenia band by punching one extra hole in
in the band for a little wiggle room until the leather stretched. It worked beautifully!!  It’s very easy with an awl and a hammer, but any shoe repair place could do it for those too nervous. But the hole I punched looked the same as the ones it came with. 

If anyone gets the color block face on their series three please let us know!  Thanks to you all, I love all the helpful info we provide, it’s nice to have our community.


----------



## Marionpasadena

DrTr said:


> I’m betting they will show up as an update when the watches are actually out (hoping!). I have a series 3 Hermes watch,  love it, didn’t want to upgrade this time, but couldn’t resist the double tour bordeaux rose azalee rose extreme watch band!  It’s gorgeous!!!  I downloaded the update too but the colorblock face wasn’t in there yet. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Also, my wrist measures 160mm exactly, but I fixed that on a barenia band by punching one extra hole in
> in the band for a little wiggle room until the leather stretched. It worked beautifully!!  It’s very easy with an awl and a hammer, but any shoe repair place could do it for those too nervous. But the hole I punched looked the same as the ones it came with.
> 
> If anyone gets the color block face on their series three please let us know!  Thanks to you all, I love all the helpful info we provide, it’s nice to have our community.



Oh ok well I will calm down then [emoji75][emoji75][emoji76]


----------



## DrTr

Marionpasadena said:


> Oh ok well I will calm down then [emoji75][emoji75][emoji76]


How funny Marionpasadena - I’m anxious too because I REALLY want that watch face, but I decided they must be waiting until the actual watch and bands are available. We will see if I’m right, but I hope so!  Bet there are more than a few of us in this boat together. Whatever would we all do without this source of info!!


----------



## Marionpasadena

DrTr said:


> I’m betting they will show up as an update when the watches are actually out (hoping!). I have a series 3 Hermes watch,  love it, didn’t want to upgrade this time, but couldn’t resist the double tour bordeaux rose azalee rose extreme watch band!  It’s gorgeous!!!  I downloaded the update too but the colorblock face wasn’t in there yet. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Also, my wrist measures 160mm exactly, but I fixed that on a barenia band by punching one extra hole in
> in the band for a little wiggle room until the leather stretched. It worked beautifully!!  It’s very easy with an awl and a hammer, but any shoe repair place could do it for those too nervous. But the hole I punched looked the same as the ones it came with.
> 
> If anyone gets the color block face on their series three please let us know!  Thanks to you all, I love all the helpful info we provide, it’s nice to have our community.



Ok I’ll calm down then


----------



## Marionpasadena

Marionpasadena said:


> Ok I’ll calm down then


----------



## MsAli

I have an old Gen 1 (don’t laugh!) and am SUPER EXCITED to not only get the Gen 4, but an H edition!!! I just need to figure out which one and which band!


----------



## uhpharm01

Marionpasadena said:


> I downloaded new OS - not seeing the cool new Hermes colorblock watchfaces?? [emoji82]


 Those new color block faces are exclusive to series 4 watches.


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> Go to 0:20 for two new sizes.



Go to 0:25


----------



## Marionpasadena

uhpharm01 said:


> Those new color block faces are exclusive to series 4 watches.



I ordered the 4 so guess I’ll know on Friday ...


----------



## zzzman

uhpharm01 said:


> Those new color block faces are exclusive to series 4 watches.



Unfortunately I agree. 

The new watch faces have colour all the way to the edge of the new screen sizes of the S4. 

If these faces are replicated on the S3, it would emphasise the large bezels on the older models and I don’t think Apple would want that.


----------



## uhpharm01

Marionpasadena said:


> I ordered the 4 so guess I’ll know on Friday ...


Are you the one that states they didn’t download os5?


----------



## uhpharm01

zzzman said:


> Unfortunately I agree.
> 
> The new watch faces have colour all the way to the edge of the new screen sizes of the S4.
> 
> If these faces are replicated on the S3, it would emphasise the large bezels on the older models and I don’t think Apple would want that.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/techcr...n-gets-new-color-blocked-faces-and-bands/amp/


----------



## Marionpasadena

uhpharm01 said:


> Are you the one that states they didn’t download os5?



The new Hermes faces aren’t available yet. The other new faces are there and you can download to the series 3 and I’m thinking probably earlier models too. They are on my series 3 Hermes but as stated, don’t go edge to edge. They’re encapsulated in a round face.


----------



## uhpharm01

Marionpasadena said:


> The new Hermes faces aren’t available yet. The other new faces are there and you can download to the series 3 and I’m thinking probably earlier models too. They are on my series 3 Hermes but as stated, don’t go edge to edge. They’re encapsulated in a round face.


Thank you. Yes I know that the faces eg colorblock are not available yet. They only come in the series 4 Hermès watches. Oh yes. I heard about the round faces for some other faces.


----------



## uhpharm01

Series 4 in the new sizes in the new gold.  Yes, it's not Hermes but you can see the two new sizes.


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> Series 4 in the new sizes in the new gold.  Yes, it's not Hermes but you can see the two new sizes.
> View attachment 4196434


This is really beautiful.  . Oh wow my wallet is in a lot of trouble this year.


----------



## FreddieMac

uhpharm01 said:


> This is really beautiful.  . Oh wow my wallet is in a lot of trouble this year.



I love just how much more detail is contained on the new watches! Can’t wait for my 40mm.


----------



## uhpharm01

FreddieMac said:


> I love just how much more detail is contained on the new watches! Can’t wait for my 40mm.


That’s going to
Be really nice.


----------



## FreddieMac

Marionpasadena said:


> I downloaded new OS - not seeing the cool new Hermes colorblock watchfaces?? [emoji82]



Oh no  I'm sorry they've not carried these across to the S3 and older.


----------



## uhpharm01

FreddieMac said:


> I love just how much more detail is contained on the new watches! Can’t wait for my 40mm.


Series 4 is a really nice upgrade with all that new information on the face.


----------



## FreddieMac

uhpharm01 said:


> Series 4 is a really nice upgrade with all that new information on the face.



Thanks, upgrading from my pre-series 'Series 0' it can't come soon enough!!!


----------



## krawford

uhpharm01 said:


> Series 4 in the new sizes in the new gold.  Yes, it's not Hermes but you can see the two new sizes.
> View attachment 4196434


What did you think of the gold color?


----------



## uhpharm01

krawford said:


> What did you think of the gold color?


It looks really good in SS, it looks like a bar of gold.  It's a darker than the shade of yellow gold and with a little coopery on the edges.


----------



## Marionpasadena

uhpharm01 said:


> Thank you. Yes I know that the faces eg colorblock are not available yet. They only come in the series 4 Hermès watches. Oh yes. I heard about the round faces for some other faces.



I did not hear only available on 4 series.  Guess I will know for sure on Friday


----------



## uhpharm01

Marionpasadena said:


> I did not hear only available on 4 series.  Guess I will know for sure on Friday


okay.


----------



## uhpharm01

Are there only six new faces with the update to os5? Correct?


----------



## zzzman

Just noticed a Hermès online exclusive watch combo
- Feu Epsom double tour 40mm case
- Feu Epsom single tour 44mm case



Is this the first time a watch combo is made exclusive to the Hermès store?


----------



## acrowcounted

zzzman said:


> Just noticed a Hermès online exclusive watch combo
> - Feu Epsom double tour 40mm case
> - Feu Epsom single tour 44mm case
> View attachment 4197227
> 
> 
> Is this the first time a watch combo is made exclusive to the Hermès store?


I don't think it's exclusive as the band (separately from the watch package) is currently available on the Apple Store App. I think it's just an issue with keeping all the various SKUs listed.


----------



## HKsai

Anyone has a wrist around 165mm? I really wanna get the double tour band but I’m never that it would be too tight. I’m not sure if I wanna get an extra hole punched because it seems like they could mess it up. Advice? TIA


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## DrTr

HKsai said:


> Anyone has a wrist around 165mm? I really wanna get the double tour band but I’m never that it would be too tight. I’m not sure if I wanna get an extra hole punched because it seems like they could mess it up. Advice? TIA


Hi HKsai - I was the poster that suggested an extra hole. I understand your worry, but I did it myself last time and you could’t tell the difference. A shoe or leather repair person would likely do a great job. My wrist is 160, and my band got moved up to deliver by Monday. I’ll try it on and post then if that helps. Of course don’t do it if it would hurt!  I have to say taking an awl and a hammer to any Hermes product felt sacreligious almost!!  But I was thrilled I did. I could then wear my beautiful Barenia band.


----------



## zzzman

A few of us in Australia has picked up the Hermès S4. 

It now comes in a rectangular box.


----------



## MarvelGirl

zzzman said:


> A few of us in Australia has picked up the Hermès S4.
> 
> It now comes in a rectangular box.
> 
> View attachment 4198763
> View attachment 4198764



Congrats and very exciting! Can't wait to see what it looks like as I want this color combo but in the double tour. Show us!


----------



## zzzman

MarvelGirl said:


> Congrats and very exciting! Can't wait to see what it looks like as I want this color combo but in the double tour. Show us!



I’m only getting mine this afternoon. Stuck in office all day. I’ll see if others will post theirs once they unboxed.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## Marionpasadena

MarvelGirl said:


> Congrats and very exciting! Can't wait to see what it looks like as I want this color combo but in the double tour. Show us!



Can’t wait to see!


----------



## Marionpasadena

MarvelGirl said:


> Congrats and very exciting! Can't wait to see what it looks like as I want this color combo but in the double tour. Show us!



Can’t wait to see!


----------



## zzzman

Sneaked out of my work meeting to take these pics for your guys. 

OMG the packaging is so elegant and pretty!!!


----------



## zzzman

Finally made it home. Here are a few more pics for those interested.


----------



## FreddieMac

Gorgeous, thank you! The larger display really does shine.

I’m picking up my Barenia single your 40mm tomorrow - can’t wait!!!


----------



## Marionpasadena

Cool!


----------



## MsAli

FreddieMac said:


> Thanks, upgrading from my pre-series 'Series 0' it can't come soon enough!!!


LOL


----------



## Marionpasadena

Ok watch arrived I love it. I do believe the prior poster was correct with the statement that the color block faces only appear when you have the series 4. Now Hermes needs to make some of the other color combos in the 44mm size. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




It looks huge in pix but it’s no bigger than the 42 and a little thinner too. Very happy!


----------



## zzzman

Marionpasadena said:


> Ok watch arrived I love it. I do believe the prior poster was correct with the statement that the color block faces only appear when you have the series 4. Now Hermes needs to make some of the other color combos in the 44mm size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199658
> 
> 
> It looks huge in pix but it’s no bigger than the 42 and a little thinner too. Very happy!



Gorgeous!! Did you get the plain indigo swift or the multi coloured strap?


----------



## Marionpasadena

I got the multicolor. Here are some more pix. Also threw in a non-Hermes to show one of the other new faces.


----------



## DH sucker

zzzman said:


> Finally made it home. Here are a few more pics for those interested.
> 
> View attachment 4199035



Thanks for the pics!  Waiting for mine (exact same as yours) to be shipped. Do you know if all of the new Hermes gen 4 watches can have this split screen display?  Or is that just limited to this model?


----------



## zzzman

Marionpasadena said:


> I got the multicolor. Here are some more pix. Also threw in a non-Hermes to show one of the other new faces.
> View attachment 4199671
> View attachment 4199672
> View attachment 4199673
> View attachment 4199674


Isn’t that single tour beautiful??? The colour contrast between the two straps is impeccable and it matches the new face perfectly.



DH sucker said:


> Thanks for the pics!  Waiting for mine (exact same as yours) to be shipped. Do you know if all of the new Hermes gen 4 watches can have this split screen display?  Or is that just limited to this model?


All S4 Hermès should have all Hermès faces. This split screen face just a different colour choice on the standard Hermès face gallery


----------



## krawford

Just ordered mine today 40mm in Fauve Barenia  single tour which seems so plain jane compared to the ones above.  But I did also order the Feu Epsom strap.  Maybe that will jazz it up a bit.


----------



## Marionpasadena

zzzman said:


> Isn’t that single tour beautiful??? The colour contrast between the two straps is impeccable and it matches the new face perfectly.
> 
> 
> All S4 Hermès should have all Hermès faces. This split screen face just a different colour choice on the standard Hermès face gallery



I think the split faces only available now on series 4. My sister took my series 3 so she was going to confirm if they are available when she sets it up.


----------



## Marionpasadena

Here’s the pink face!


----------



## zzzman

Marionpasadena said:


> I think the split faces only available now on series 4. My sister took my series 3 so she was going to confirm if they are available when she sets it up.


Yes the split faces won’t be available on the S3. The new faces have colour all the way the edges of the new bigger screens and won’t look good on the smaller rectangular faces of the S3.


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's a Hermes unboxing.


----------



## zzzman

Found this double tour unboxing (Korean)


----------



## MsAli

My photos aren’t near as great as those above and I haven’t even paired it yet, but here’s my 40mm in Bordeaux Double Tour


----------



## MarvelGirl

BEAUTIFUL watches everyone! Love them!



MsAli said:


> My photos aren’t near as great as those above and I haven’t even paired it yet, but here’s my 40mm in Bordeaux Double Tour
> View attachment 4199946
> View attachment 4199944
> View attachment 4199945
> View attachment 4199943



MsAli - Thanks so much for posting pics and further convincing me to purchase my first Apple Watch with double tour. It's gorgeous! Very excited to join this club. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Gabrielle Girl

zzzman said:


> A few of us in Australia has picked up the Hermès S4.
> 
> It now comes in a rectangular box.
> 
> View attachment 4198763
> View attachment 4198764


Saw this in bb10lue post looks amazing! I want one


----------



## HKsai

Picked this up at the store today! It has special ribbons as well!


----------



## zzzman

HKsai said:


> Picked this up at the store today! It has special ribbons as well!


Congrats!! Isn’t it just beautiful? 

Did you get a second strap too? Two boxes two ribbons!


----------



## HKsai

zzzman said:


> Congrats!! Isn’t it just beautiful?
> 
> Did you get a second strap too? Two boxes two ribbons!


Just one! What’s funny is that the box that holds the strap in the bigger box with the watch is empty. The actual strap is in a box that looks the same but separate  from the bigger box with the watch.


----------



## Marionpasadena

HKsai said:


> Just one! What’s funny is that the box that holds the strap in the bigger box with the watch is empty. The actual strap is in a box that looks the same but separate  from the bigger box with the watch.


 Isn’t there an orange silicon strap in there somewhere? I got that plus the color block one. Can’t wait until they offer more colors in the 44 size.


----------



## HKsai

Marionpasadena said:


> Isn’t there an orange silicon strap in there somewhere? I got that plus the color block one. Can’t wait until they offer more colors in the 44 size.


Yes! The Hermes sports strap is in the bigger box, inside the watch box.


----------



## uhpharm01

zzzman said:


> Congrats!! Isn’t it just beautiful?
> 
> Did you get a second strap too? Two boxes two ribbons!


Your Hermes Watch is just beautiful.


----------



## MsAli

Finally got it paired...


MarvelGirl said:


> BEAUTIFUL watches everyone! Love them!
> 
> 
> 
> MsAli - Thanks so much for posting pics and further convincing me to purchase my first Apple Watch with double tour. It's gorgeous! Very excited to join this club. Congrats and enjoy!


Thank you! Im wearing it to work today and I really love it! Can’t wait to see which you choose!


----------



## zzzman

uhpharm01 said:


> Your Hermes Watch is just beautiful.


I can’t stop admiring it Hahahahahaha

The new clown strap is actually not all that flashy and I’ll be wearing it proudly to work tomorrow.


----------



## uhpharm01

zzzman said:


> I can’t stop admiring it Hahahahahaha
> 
> The new clown strap is actually not all that flashy and I’ll be wearing it proudly to work tomorrow.


That's good!  I'm glad your enjoying it.


----------



## Marionpasadena

uhpharm01 said:


> That's good!  I'm glad your enjoying it.



Ha ha clown strap


----------



## zzzman

Marionpasadena said:


> Ha ha clown strap


Hahaha yes that’s what we call it over at the Macrumor forums.

It’s easier to say than “indigo/crate/orange swift single tour”


----------



## Marionpasadena

zzzman said:


> Hahaha yes that’s what we call it over at the Macrumor forums.
> 
> It’s easier to say than “indigo/crate/orange swift single tour”



Well that makes perfect sense because yes, that’s a mouthful.


----------



## DrTr

Fabulous new watches everyone!  I see the pink/Bordeaux double tour is unavailable on apples site and doesn’t show on Hermes! That was fast. I have the pink dt band coming this week, but seeing everyone’s 4 I may have to trade in my 3 for a 4!  Congrats and enjoy! I’ve had an Apple Watch since day 1 and it’s wonderful.  You all look great in your new watches!


----------



## Marionpasadena

DrTr said:


> Fabulous new watches everyone!  I see the pink/Bordeaux double tour is unavailable on apples site and doesn’t show on Hermes! That was fast. I have the pink dt band coming this week, but seeing everyone’s 4 I may have to trade in my 3 for a 4!  Congrats and enjoy! I’ve had an Apple Watch since day 1 and it’s wonderful.  You all look great in your new watches!



I’m wondering when/if the pink will be available in 44 size single tour.... not seeing if anywhere...


----------



## acrowcounted

Marionpasadena said:


> I’m wondering when/if the pink will be available in 44 size single tour.... not seeing if anywhere...


It doesn't and won't exist. Apple/H have decided that 40mm and pink and double tours are for women while 44mm, dark/blue, single tours, and deployment buckles are for men.

ETA https://www.apple.com/shop/watch/bands filtered by Hermes bands, shows all manufactured options, though some are currently unavailable/sold out.


----------



## Marionpasadena

acrowcounted said:


> It doesn't and won't exist. Apple/H have decided that 40mm and pink and double tours are for women while 44mm, dark/blue, single tours, and deployment buckles are for men.
> 
> ETA https://www.apple.com/shop/watch/bands filtered by Hermes bands, shows all manufactured options, though some are currently unavailable/sold out.
> View attachment 4202062
> View attachment 4202063
> View attachment 4202064



Well that’s disappointing


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## zzzman

Just noticed that the new forest green leather case matches quite well with the Hermès colvert swift single tour  not exactly the same hue but still looks quite good.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

It’s such a shame they make the double tour bands so short.  I had to return mine, but I’d love to have one.

It is a major consolation for me that I was able to get one of the Equateur straps when they reappeared on the website last Spring.  Someone on the forum posted them in “finds”, and fortunately I got there in time to snatch one up.   They went fast.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Here it is, in case anyone’s forgotten.


----------



## Marionpasadena

uhpharm01 said:


>




Great video. Thank you. I discovered a color combo I had not noticed before and also am trying my crown on the other side.


----------



## Marionpasadena

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Here it is, in case anyone’s forgotten.
> 
> View attachment 4202651



I got that one too and in fact changed to it today! [emoji1]


----------



## Dr. H

Marionpasadena said:


> I got that one too and in fact changed to it today! [emoji1]



Aha... the lovely Equateur Tatoutage bracelet [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## DR2014

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Here it is, in case anyone’s forgotten.
> 
> View attachment 4202651


Love it!!!  I looked for one for ages, but no luck.


----------



## jaschultze

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> It’s such a shame they make the double tour bands so short. I had to return mine, but I’d love to have one.



I find them a little too short, too, but think I could swing it if it softened up a bit. It's just too uncomfortable out of the box. What's everyone's experience been with the band softening up over time?


----------



## acrowcounted

jaschultze said:


> I find them a little too short, too, but think I could swing it if it softened up a bit. It's just too uncomfortable out of the box. What's everyone's experience been with the band softening up over time?


My single tour swift band has loosened up by one hole over the course of about six months.


----------



## Cookiefiend

jaschultze said:


> I find them a little too short, too, but think I could swing it if it softened up a bit. It's just too uncomfortable out of the box. What's everyone's experience been with the band softening up over time?



Not so good for me - I’ve had mine since December and it hasn’t loosened at all. I’m thinking of being an awful person and soaking the band in water and then wearing it as tight as I can while it dries. I haven’t done it yet because I’m afraid of ruining it...


----------



## zzzman

Someone at macrumors mixed a blue and white sport band to recreate the indigo/craie/orange single tour look. 

I think it’s so clever and it matches the new watch face perfectly! 

Have ordered myself a blue horizon sport band to replicate this look


----------



## SwiftyTK

zzzman said:


> Someone at macrumors mixed a blue and white sport band to recreate the indigo/craie/orange single tour look.
> 
> I think it’s so clever and it matches the new watch face perfectly!
> 
> Have ordered myself a blue horizon sport band to replicate this look
> 
> View attachment 4203632


What a good idea!  I just got my watch and have been using the orange sport band with the blue/white face and I love it! I’ve never used a sport band on my old watch and I can’t belive how comfortable it is, I was actually thinking of ordering a pink one. But now I many need to do this!


----------



## DrTr

Cookiefiend said:


> Not so good for me - I’ve had mine since December and it hasn’t loosened at all. I’m thinking of being an awful person and soaking the band in water and then wearing it as tight as I can while it dries. I haven’t done it yet because I’m afraid of ruining it...


Hi Cookiefiend - I know I mentioned this before, and it freaks people out to think about it, but I actually took an awl and a hammer and gently tapped one extra hole in a previous double tour watch band. You absolutely cannot tell that Hermes did not do it and it allowed me to wear my watch with no issues. I would absolutely faint before I could soak my watch band!  But I did eventually start washing my scarves instead of dry cleaning them and they turn out beautifully, so many things might work. Good luck to you!


----------



## DrTr

acrowcounted said:


> It doesn't and won't exist. Apple/H have decided that 40mm and pink and double tours are for women while 44mm, dark/blue, single tours, and deployment buckles are for men.
> 
> ETA https://www.apple.com/shop/watch/bands filtered by Hermes bands, shows all manufactured options, though some are currently unavailable/sold out.
> View attachment 4202062
> View attachment 4202063
> View attachment 4202064


I know, and I wish Hermes wasn’t so gendered in how they pick what should be for men vs for women. Especially in today’s world, I think we each choose our things, and all options should be available to all!  There are a few bands I wanted, but they only did for larger watch. Oh well, it’s an old house, change comes slowly. Have fun with your watches and bands everyone!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

DrTr said:


> Hi Cookiefiend - I know I mentioned this before, and it freaks people out to think about it, but I actually took an awl and a hammer and gently tapped one extra hole in a previous double tour watch band. You absolutely cannot tell that Hermes did not do it and it allowed me to wear my watch with no issues. I would absolutely faint before I could soak my watch band!  But I did eventually start washing my scarves instead of dry cleaning them and they turn out beautifully, so many things might work. Good luck to you!


I might try that - it would certainly be the easier option!
Soaking the band worries me - I'm afraid that I would stretch out just the hole because there would be so much tension there, but not actually stretch the band. 
I have washed (gently cleaned, dried and moisturized) my Silk'in wallet and it looks just the same - actually a whole lot better… I think since I'd be getting the entire band wet that it would be fine, but I don't know that it would stretch the way I want it to.


----------



## MsAli

zzzman said:


> Someone at macrumors mixed a blue and white sport band to recreate the indigo/craie/orange single tour look.
> 
> I think it’s so clever and it matches the new watch face perfectly!
> 
> Have ordered myself a blue horizon sport band to replicate this look
> 
> View attachment 4203632


I want to do this!


----------



## DrTr

Cookiefiend said:


> I might try that - it would certainly be the easier option!
> Soaking the band worries me - I'm afraid that I would stretch out just the hole because there would be so much tension there, but not actually stretch the band.
> I have washed (gently cleaned, dried and moisturized) my Silk'in wallet and it looks just the same - actually a whole lot better… I think since I'd be getting the entire band wet that it would be fine, but I don't know that it would stretch the way I want it to.


Indeed. I know it’s scary, but was really ok after you measure remeasure hesitate then go or go to a leather repair or shoe repair person. 

I just got my double tour strap, and after all your reveals I confess I ordered the single tour watch 4 to replace my 3!!!  So I’ll have to wait for the colored faces. But here are a few pics, my wrist is 150 to 160, and the double tour works on the second hole with my series 3. It is snug, but not uncomfortable. Hope this helps! This gorgeous swift band with fabulous H pinks is just luscious in every way. It’s like getting a new bracelet and a new watch!  And my new single tour watch is same color strap, which means a single tour full Bordeaux, and double tour full pink, and the three colors double tour. Can’t wait as it won’t ship til about Oct 20. 

Good luck to all!


----------



## krawford

Haven’t received my watch yet but Fedex just delivered an extra watch band for my series 4. Feu epsom for  40 mm.   I have never seen this color irl. Very pleased with it. It looks brighter in these pictures than in real life


----------



## uhpharm01

DrTr said:


> View attachment 4204372
> View attachment 4204373
> View attachment 4204374
> 
> Indeed. I know it’s scary, but was really ok after you measure remeasure hesitate then go or go to a leather repair or shoe repair person.
> 
> I just got my double tour strap, and after all your reveals I confess I ordered the single tour watch 4 to replace my 3!!!  So I’ll have to wait for the colored faces. But here are a few pics, my wrist is 150 to 160, and the double tour works on the second hole with my series 3. It is snug, but not uncomfortable. Hope this helps! This gorgeous swift band with fabulous H pinks is just luscious in every way. It’s like getting a new bracelet and a new watch!  And my new single tour watch is same color strap, which means a single tour full Bordeaux, and double tour full pink, and the three colors double tour. Can’t wait as it won’t ship til about Oct 20.
> 
> Good luck to all!


That is beautiful


----------



## DrTr

uhpharm01 said:


> That is beautiful


Thank you uhpharm01!  The photo doesn’t do these colors and this band justice. As you turned out to be right that our series three didn’t get the new color faces, I just HAD to order the single tour watch in this color combo  funny how we can justify just about anyth8ng isn’t it?


----------



## uhpharm01

DrTr said:


> Thank you uhpharm01!  The photo doesn’t do these colors and this band justice. As you turned out to be right that our series three didn’t get the new color faces, I just HAD to order the single tour watch in this color combo  funny how we can justify just about anyth8ng isn’t it?


----------



## uhpharm01

Apple and Hermes did a really good job with the Hermes Apple watch this year.


----------



## zzzman

Paired the Hermès S4 with a Milanese loop today. The amber watch face Matches my shirt colour haha


----------



## uhpharm01

zzzman said:


> Paired the Hermès S4 with a Milanese loop today. The amber watch face Matches my shirt colour haha
> 
> View attachment 4204545


Very Nice.


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> Paired the Hermès S4 with a Milanese loop today. The amber watch face Matches my shirt colour haha
> 
> Looks great!!
> 
> Yes uhpharm01,
> They really did do a nice job this year.


----------



## Marionpasadena

DrTr said:


> Thank you uhpharm01!  The photo doesn’t do these colors and this band justice. As you turned out to be right that our series three didn’t get the new color faces, I just HAD to order the single tour watch in this color combo  funny how we can justify just about anyth8ng isn’t it?



Yep that was totally me lol! And even though no pink strap in 44 I still love the cool faces! And they look quite lovely with the other bright Hermes straps I have (grateful they did not change the size where the bands slots are!)


----------



## Marionpasadena

zzzman said:


> Paired the Hermès S4 with a Milanese loop today. The amber watch face Matches my shirt colour haha
> 
> View attachment 4204545


 Looks great!


----------



## zzzman

My blue horizon sports band came so I paired it with my original white sports band for this clown sports band look


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## DrTr

Marionpasadena said:


> Yep that was totally me lol! And even though no pink strap in 44 I still love the cool faces! And they look quite lovely with the other bright Hermes straps I have (grateful they did not change the size where the bands slots are!)


Too funny Marionpasadena!!!  I’m excited too my old bands will fit it will be like multiple new watches. Enjoy your new watch!!!


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> My blue horizon sports band came so I paired it with my original white sports band for this clown sports band look
> 
> View attachment 4204879
> View attachment 4204880


Looks great!  Wow, so many cool combos possible!!


----------



## Marionpasadena

zzzman said:


> My blue horizon sports band came so I paired it with my original white sports band for this clown sports band look
> 
> View attachment 4204879
> View attachment 4204880



Great idea!!


----------



## noegirl

I’m so bummed that the Hermes watches didn’t come in gold for series 4. I ordered the regular watch and am now even more bummed that there aren’t any Double your hands for 44 size.


----------



## uhpharm01

Now I want an Hermes Apple watch and an Apple Watch in Gold. LOL.


----------



## zzzman

uhpharm01 said:


>



Thanks for posting this video! 

Very intelligent and in-depth review and sums up the branding and marketing strategy of Apple Watch Hermès perfectly!


----------



## noegirl

uhpharm01 said:


> Now I want an Hermes Apple watch and an Apple Watch in Gold. LOL.


Exactly!!!


----------



## Erum7860

uhpharm01 said:


> Now I want an Hermes Apple watch and an Apple Watch in Gold. LOL.



Same here lol


----------



## leechiyong

uhpharm01 said:


> Now I want an Hermes Apple watch and an Apple Watch in Gold. LOL.


I was really hoping they'd do a rose gold Hermes version this time around.


----------



## zzzman

How tight do you all wear the single tour?

For example when you walk about with arms swinging, does the watch sit above your wrist bone? Or is it on top or past the wrist bone closer to the edge of your hand?


----------



## DH sucker

zzzman said:


> How tight do you all wear the single tour?
> 
> For example when you walk about with arms swinging, does the watch sit above your wrist bone? Or is it on top or past the wrist bone closer to the edge of your hand?



I wear mine pretty tight. I’d prefer to wear it maybe one notch less tight, but I keep it tight because I figure it should always remain flush against my wrist. Interested in hearing what others do/think.


----------



## DR2014

DH sucker said:


> I wear mine pretty tight. I’d prefer to wear it maybe one notch less tight, but I keep it tight because I figure it should always remain flush against my wrist. Interested in hearing what others do/think.


I wear mine tight and flush too, so that I can take advantage of the activity info.  I fear that if the watch is sitting on me loosely, it wont get all the data!


----------



## zzzman

DH sucker said:


> I wear mine pretty tight. I’d prefer to wear it maybe one notch less tight, but I keep it tight because I figure it should always remain flush against my wrist. Interested in hearing what others do/think.


I always have one additional hole punched in my single tours but because the S4 is thinner, the band is now looser than before. Its always touching my skin though. 

My S4 now sits on my wrist bone when I’m walking around and I’m not sure if I need to add a second new hole.


----------



## DrTr

uhpharm01 said:


> Now I want an Hermes Apple watch and an Apple Watch in Gold. LOL.


Too funny! The H train runs over us all, and for many of us the Apple train too. The combo is irresistible!  If only all our wishes came with many money trees!!


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> How tight do you all wear the single tour?
> 
> For example when you walk about with arms swinging, does the watch sit above your wrist bone? Or is it on top or past the wrist bone closer to the edge of your hand?


I wear my watch comfortably tight. I could wear it one notch tighter, but the watch and activity apps register just fine even during rigorous exercise. My watch sits just above my wrist bone. 

 With bracelets I like them loose, down near my hand past my wrist bone. I’d say give it a try and see. I do know I hate binding feelings, so I’m glad the watch works on a comfortable setting. HTH!


----------



## uhpharm01

DrTr said:


> Too funny! The H train runs over us all, and for many of us the Apple train too. The combo is irresistible!  If only all our wishes came with many money trees!!


True which makes sense as to why they paired up.


----------



## Phillyfan

Are most of you purchasing the 40 or 44 size? I can’t decide!


----------



## uhpharm01

Phillyfan said:


> Are most of you purchasing the 40 or 44 size? I can’t decide!



This video may help you decide which on to get.


----------



## DrTr

I have a question for you lucky series 4 hermes watch owners. 

Did you restore your 4 from a backup of your prior Apple Watch, and if so did it give you the new color block faces?  
Or do you have to set it up as a new watch? I don’t want to lose all my data, but I want those cool new faces!

I’m of course sitting around perseverating on things like this as I have to wait three more weeks for my series 4. Any help greatly appreciated, everyone’s so helpful here.  TIA


----------



## HKsai

Phillyfan said:


> Are most of you purchasing the 40 or 44 size? I can’t decide!


It on if you want single tour or double tour


DrTr said:


> I have a question for you lucky series 4 hermes watch owners.
> 
> Did you restore your 4 from a backup of your prior Apple Watch, and if so did it give you the new color block faces?
> Or do you have to set it up as a new watch? I don’t want to lose all my data, but I want those cool new faces!
> 
> I’m of course sitting around perseverating on things like this as I have to wait three more weeks for my series 4. Any help greatly appreciated, everyone’s so helpful here.  TIA


I backed up from my last watch and had no problem with getting the new faces.


----------



## acrowcounted

DrTr said:


> I have a question for you lucky series 4 hermes watch owners.
> 
> Did you restore your 4 from a backup of your prior Apple Watch, and if so did it give you the new color block faces?
> Or do you have to set it up as a new watch? I don’t want to lose all my data, but I want those cool new faces!
> 
> I’m of course sitting around perseverating on things like this as I have to wait three more weeks for my series 4. Any help greatly appreciated, everyone’s so helpful here.  TIA


The watch faces are part of the Operating System (OS) and completely independent of your personal data.


----------



## Marionpasadena

HKsai said:


> It on if you want single tour or double tour
> 
> I backed up from my last watch and had no problem with getting the new faces.



Same for me.


----------



## Marionpasadena

DrTr said:


> I have a question for you lucky series 4 hermes watch owners.
> 
> Did you restore your 4 from a backup of your prior Apple Watch, and if so did it give you the new color block faces?
> Or do you have to set it up as a new watch? I don’t want to lose all my data, but I want those cool new faces!
> 
> I’m of course sitting around perseverating on things like this as I have to wait three more weeks for my series 4. Any help greatly appreciated, everyone’s so helpful here.  TIA



No problem. Just back up your watch and then restore from back up. Be sure to keep your cellular plan.


----------



## DrTr

To HKsai, acrowcounted and Marionpasadena many thanks for answering my backup/new faces question. So glad it works that way, figured it had to but always like confirmation. Now if they would just hurry up and ship!  Still have 10/23 to 10/30 estimated shipping date. 

For now I’m just enjoying all your posts!  Thanks again.


----------



## Liala

I got one! Super useful so far..


----------



## zzzman

DrTr said:


> To HKsai, acrowcounted and Marionpasadena many thanks for answering my backup/new faces question. So glad it works that way, figured it had to but always like confirmation. Now if they would just hurry up and ship!  Still have 10/23 to 10/30 estimated shipping date.
> 
> For now I’m just enjoying all your posts!  Thanks again.


The Hermès seem to be very popular this year. Stock has run out pretty quickly since launch. 

But Apple using overestimate delivery times and ship sooner than promised. So I hope you get yours soon!


----------



## acrowcounted

zzzman said:


> The Hermès seem to be very popular this year. Stock has run out pretty quickly since launch.
> 
> But Apple using overestimate delivery times and ship sooner than promised. So I hope you get yours soon!


This is true. I bought the pink single tour strap from apple because my SA said they wouldn’t get it. It was back ordered until October 23-30. It arrived to my house last week. (This should be a good thing but is actually an annoyance for me as I liked the backorder timeline in order to give my SA time to come through for me. Of course my SA called the same day it shipped saying that they have the watch for me so now I have to return the unopened H band to Apple.)


----------



## bagnut1

zzzman said:


> The Hermès seem to be very popular this year. Stock has run out pretty quickly since launch.
> 
> But Apple using overestimate delivery times and ship sooner than promised. So I hope you get yours soon!


True.  I waited too long after launch day (2 days) to decide and got a ship date of October 15-22, but the watch arrived last Friday.

Loving it.  And those who have said that the double tour straps are very short are not lying!  I am shocked to be wearing mine on the last hole.


----------



## Phillyfan

So double tour is on the 40mm and single is on the 44mm. Any ladies wearing the 44mm? Model pics? Thanks so much!


----------



## acrowcounted

Phillyfan said:


> So double tour is on the 40mm and single is on the 44mm. Any ladies wearing the 44mm? Model pics? Thanks so much!


The single tour multi pink band is for the smaller Watch as well.


----------



## DrTr

Liala said:


> I got one! Super useful so far..


Glad it’s so useful. Looks great on you!


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> The Hermès seem to be very popular this year. Stock has run out pretty quickly since launch.
> 
> But Apple using overestimate delivery times and ship sooner than promised. So I hope you get yours soon!


Thanks zzzman, hope Apple is hearing you!


----------



## zzzman

Can any of you Hermès experts explain why barenia and more water resistant than swift leather? 

I’ve had water drops stain my fauve barenia strap that would not disappear. And the only way was to wait for the whole band to darken to match the water stain.

With swift I can easily wipe off any water drops with little to no residue after.

Do you think the single tours are made or coated differently from the handbag equivalents?


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> Can any of you Hermès experts explain why barenia and more water resistant than swift leather?
> 
> I’ve had water drops stain my fauve barenia strap that would not disappear. And the only way was to wait for the whole band to darken to match the water stain.
> 
> With swift I can easily wipe off any water drops with little to no residue after.
> 
> Do you think the single tours are made or coated differently from the handbag equivalents?


I sure wouldn’t think so. The leathers seem consistent and familiar to me.  Barenia is more likely to stain and darken over time, some people love that aged look and feel, others not so much. But it sounds consistent.


----------



## MSO13

zzzman said:


> Can any of you Hermès experts explain why barenia and more water resistant than swift leather?
> 
> I’ve had water drops stain my fauve barenia strap that would not disappear. And the only way was to wait for the whole band to darken to match the water stain.
> 
> With swift I can easily wipe off any water drops with little to no residue after.
> 
> Do you think the single tours are made or coated differently from the handbag equivalents?


Barenia is not more water resistant than swift but it is an oil tanned leather so in theory it should dry out. My Barenia bag seems more resilient than watch straps or SLGs however. 

Swift is very durable and great with water, no marks. It does scratch but I also think it patinas well and they blend over time. I like both leathers for bands but do be honest I'm very hard on my watches so all my bands do get beat up. My new series 4 watch comes on Monday so I'll try to take a photo of all my bands. My Box band shows the most wear and tear.


----------



## Winterbaby

Those who have the series 4 - i would love some opinions on it. 
I just smashed my series 2 screen yesterday  and without apple care , repair is out of the question - so I must upgrade. Do I go with series 3 or series 4?


----------



## HKsai

Winterbaby said:


> Those who have the series 4 - i would love some opinions on it.
> I just smashed my series 2 screen yesterday  and without apple care , repair is out of the question - so I must upgrade. Do I go with series 3 or series 4?


Series 4. It’s a huge upgrade.


----------



## MsAli

bagnut1 said:


> True.  I waited too long after launch day (2 days) to decide and got a ship date of October 15-22, but the watch arrived last Friday.
> 
> Loving it.  And those who have said that the double tour straps are very short are not lying!  I am shocked to be wearing mine on the last hole.


Me, too! I’m on the second hole! I never thought my wrists were that big!


----------



## DrTr

Winterbaby said:


> Those who have the series 4 - i would love some opinions on it.
> I just smashed my series 2 screen yesterday  and without apple care , repair is out of the question - so I must upgrade. Do I go with series 3 or series 4?


Sorry it broke, what a bummer. I agree with the series 4 rec! Not much if any price difference, but such a good redesign!  Still waiting on my 4. Like I’m 5 and Christmas is taking FOREVER to get here


----------



## DrTr

MsAli said:


> Me, too! I’m on the second hole! I never thought my wrists were that big!


MsAli, they aren’t that big!!!  H needs to make the bands about one cm longer with extra holes. I’m sure some people wear the DT on the tightest holes but I can’t imagine how tiny their wrist would be!! And it seems there are about 15 holes. Just kind of weird. I too am on the second to last hole, and I’m 5’8” with slender wrists. Sheesh.  And I love their double tours.


----------



## bagnut1

MsAli said:


> Me, too! I’m on the second hole! I never thought my wrists were that big!





DrTr said:


> MsAli, they aren’t that big!!!  H needs to make the bands about one cm longer with extra holes. I’m sure some people wear the DT on the tightest holes but I can’t imagine how tiny their wrist would be!! And it seems there are about 15 holes. Just kind of weird. I too am on the second to last hole, and I’m 5’8” with slender wrists. Sheesh.  And I love their double tours.



Yeah - I wear the size 65 enamels very comfortably - no problem getting on/off - and the T2 in the Hapi 3.  So, the double tours would be impossible for those with larger wrists who wear the 70s or T3-4.

I don't get it.  It seems like if they only want to make one size of double tour watch strap it should be at least a centimeter or 2 longer.


----------



## HKsai

bagnut1 said:


> Yeah - I wear the size 65 enamels very comfortably - no problem getting on/off - and the T2 in the Hapi 3.  So, the double tours would be impossible for those with larger wrists who wear the 70s or T3-4.
> 
> I don't get it.  It seems like if they only want to make one size of double tour watch strap it should be at least a centimeter or 2 longer.


Exactly!! I’m 5’7”. Granted I’m a male but I don’t think my wrist is particularly big. I wear a T3 but the double tour just would not fit.  well I still like the single tour but I was really hoping to try the double tour.


----------



## DrTr

HKsai said:


> Exactly!! I’m 5’7”. Granted I’m a male but I don’t think my wrist is particularly big. I wear a T3 but the double tour just would not fit.  well I still like the single tour but I was really hoping to try the double tour.


Maybe there is still hope, one year they did bring out a few extra long DT straps mid year. I’ll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## acrowcounted

It’s so pretty!


----------



## DrTr

Hermes US website finally has some new bands, still no Series 4 watches, just FYI


----------



## DrTr

acrowcounted said:


> It’s so pretty!
> View attachment 4215414


Gorgeous!  Mod pics?  This is the one on the way to me and I can’t wait!


----------



## acrowcounted

DrTr said:


> Gorgeous!  Mod pics?  This is the one on the way to me and I can’t wait!


I feel like mod pics don’t do it justice as it’s difficult to capture both sides of the band st the same time, but here’s a lame attempt.


----------



## DrTr

acrowcounted said:


> I feel like mod pics don’t do it justice as it’s difficult to capture both sides of the band st the same time, but here’s a lame attempt.
> View attachment 4215417
> View attachment 4215418


Not lame at all and thank you so much. It looks gorgeous on you!!  (Very cool ring too)


----------



## Marionpasadena

Looks great! I’m tempted to make my own color block using 2 diff colors from straps I already have. Hermes missed an opp by only making the one 2-color option  for the 44mm size....


----------



## nikkisharif

Apple now has indigo/craie/orange swift leather double tour in 40mm[emoji4][emoji5] Wish they had the single tour in this size[emoji853]


----------



## DrTr

nikkisharif said:


> Apple now has indigo/craie/orange swift leather double tour in 40mm[emoji4][emoji5] Wish they had the single tour in this size[emoji853]
> 
> View attachment 4215562


Yay!  I swear they do sometimes introduce new bands in between watch announcements. That’s why I stalk H and Apple


----------



## nikkisharif

DrTr said:


> Yay!  I swear they do sometimes introduce new bands in between watch announcements. That’s why I stalk H and Apple



I do the same thing lol


----------



## DrTr

Marionpasadena said:


> Looks great! I’m tempted to make my own color block using 2 diff colors from straps I already have. Hermes missed an opp by only making the one 2-color option  for the 44mm size....


They really did Marionpasadena!  Go for it, I bet you can make some great combos. Show us when you do, id love to see. There are two straps from H I never bought because H didn’t make them for the size watch I had.  I truly wish they would make every combo in every size, I would have had a Rallye immediately! Good luck, let color mixing commence!


----------



## zzzman

nikkisharif said:


> Apple now has indigo/craie/orange swift leather double tour in 40mm[emoji4][emoji5] Wish they had the single tour in this size[emoji853]
> 
> View attachment 4215562



This band and the watch with this band (both single and double tours) are totally sold out here in Australia. Both at Apple and Hermès online.
I wonder if it’s a special edition? Surely they’re in a rush producing more to meet the demand?


----------



## noegirl

Anyone have the regular Apple Watch but use the Hermes bands for it? I almost ordered the Hermes watch for series 4 but really wanted the gold case. Wondering if I should have gotten the H one.


----------



## acrowcounted

noegirl said:


> Anyone have the regular Apple Watch but use the Hermes bands for it? I almost ordered the Hermes watch for series 4 but really wanted the gold case. Wondering if I should have gotten the H one.


Yes, I did this up until this year. I wore a SS series zero watch with an H Bordeaux leather band. You can and should mix and match any choice!


----------



## Marionpasadena

Not sure how successful these are. Tried a few combos. There’s nothing that looks good with the pink/burgundy combo unfortunately using any of my straps. [emoji31]


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> This band and the watch with this band (both single and double tours) are totally sold out here in Australia. Both at Apple and Hermès online.
> I wonder if it’s a special edition? Surely they’re in a rush producing more to meet the demand?


I wish zzzman!  When Hermes is involved their timeframe moves at a different pace than Apple. Usually after a few months more do become available but that doesn’t help all of us that would like one sooner. Fingers crossed soon.


----------



## jaschultze

noegirl said:


> Anyone have the regular Apple Watch but use the Hermes bands for it? I almost ordered the Hermes watch for series 4 but really wanted the gold case. Wondering if I should have gotten the H one.



I do! I have the regular Apple Watch Series 2 in stainless steel. At the time, I wasn't sure I'd like the watch enough to invest in Hermes version. Over time, I bought two H bands (etoupe and fauve barenia, both single tour) and love them. My only regret was not having the Hermes faces. With the release of the 4, I've finally upgraded to the Hermes version. It's due to arrive any day!


----------



## noegirl

jaschultze said:


> I do! I have the regular Apple Watch Series 2 in stainless steel. At the time, I wasn't sure I'd like the watch enough to invest in Hermes version. Over time, I bought two H bands (etoupe and fauve barenia, both single tour) and love them. My only regret was not having the Hermes faces. With the release of the 4, I've finally upgraded to the Hermes version. It's due to arrive any day!




See I think thats what I am struggling with...not having the faces ughhh I wear all gold jewelry though. Hmmmm I think maybe I will suck it up and get the H watch. :sigh:


----------



## acrowcounted

noegirl said:


> See I think thats what I am struggling with...not having the faces ughhh I wear all gold jewelry though. Hmmmm I think maybe I will suck it up and get the H watch. :sigh:



Here's my story. My H SA said my store wasn't going to get any H watches so I preordered a non-H stainless steel version at midnight on preorder day from Apple and received it on release day. I wore it for a week (with my already owned Hermes Bordeaux swift band) and loved it but couldn't get my mind off lacking the Hermes faces and band. I ordered the pink/Bordeaux band from apple, thinking this would scratch the itch but after recieiving it, I still wondered if I'd be even happier with a full H Watch. But I refused to pay the premium unless it benefitted my SA so I called them back and they said they could get one for me about a week later. I returned the original watch and unopened H band to apple and went back to my series zero watch for a few days until my H SA had one for me. I picked it up two days ago and while I love it, I basically never use the Hermes faces because my primary focus is the Activity functions. I don't regret buying the H watch because my only compromise was $200. If I had also wanted the gold version, I would probably be disappointed with that tradeoff. *TLDR*- I thought the faces would be important to me. After buying an H Watch, I realized I won't really use the faces so I shouldn't have cared.

So I guess my only suggestion is to consider how often you will use the exclusive faces as they are very limited on extra "complications" Good luck deciding.


----------



## noegirl

acrowcounted said:


> Here's my story. My H SA said my store wasn't going to get any H watches so I preordered a non-H stainless steel version at midnight on preorder day from Apple and received it on release day. I wore it for a week (with my already owned Hermes Bordeaux swift band) and loved it but couldn't get my mind off lacking the Hermes faces and band. I ordered the pink/Bordeaux band from apple, thinking this would scratch the itch but after recieiving it, I still wondered if I'd be even happier with a full H Watch. But I refused to pay the premium unless it benefitted my SA so I called them back and they said they could get one for me about a week later. I returned the original watch and unopened H band to apple and went back to my series zero watch for a few days until my H SA had one for me. I picked it up two days ago and while I love it, I basically never use the Hermes faces because my primary focus is the Activity functions. I don't regret buying the H watch because my only compromise was $200. If I had also wanted the gold version, I would probably be disappointed with that tradeoff. *TLDR*- I thought the faces would be important to me. After buying an H Watch, I realized I won't really use the faces so I shouldn't have cared.
> 
> So I guess my only suggestion is to consider how often you will use the exclusive faces as they are very limited on extra "complications" Good luck deciding.


This is extremely helpful... I use the activity tracker and like to see how close I am to closing my rings. I'm leaning toward stainless steel gold with H bands.


----------



## DrTr

acrowcounted said:


> Here's my story. My H SA said my store wasn't going to get any H watches so I preordered a non-H stainless steel version at midnight on preorder day from Apple and received it on release day. I wore it for a week (with my already owned Hermes Bordeaux swift band) and loved it but couldn't get my mind off lacking the Hermes faces and band. I ordered the pink/Bordeaux band from apple, thinking this would scratch the itch but after recieiving it, I still wondered if I'd be even happier with a full H Watch. But I refused to pay the premium unless it benefitted my SA so I called them back and they said they could get one for me about a week later. I returned the original watch and unopened H band to apple and went back to my series zero watch for a few days until my H SA had one for me. I picked it up two days ago and while I love it, I basically never use the Hermes faces because my primary focus is the Activity functions. I don't regret buying the H watch because my only compromise was $200. If I had also wanted the gold version, I would probably be disappointed with that tradeoff. *TLDR*- I thought the faces would be important to me. After buying an H Watch, I realized I won't really use the faces so I shouldn't have cared.
> 
> So I guess my only suggestion is to consider how often you will use the exclusive faces as they are very limited on extra "complications" Good luck deciding.


To chime in with acrowcounted, I bought the very first Apple Watch, but didn’t want to invest in H unless I loved the watch. I use it for Actvity and working out and I love watching those steps roll up every day!  So I bought an H Barenia band for work and then it bugged me I didn’t have the H faces. Fast forward, bought the H series 3, and I use complication faces all the time, except at work where I always use an H face. I sit much of the day, so I don’t need the complications on the face, I just check them periodically. I personally can’t wait for my series 4 as I love pinks and purples so I know that face will be used a lot for work.

But if I wore all gold jewelry instead of platinum that would probably bug me too!  I know it’s not easy to choose, but I often find if I really think through it with the help of all you kind tpf folks, I usually know what will suit me best before I purchase.
Good luck in your choice Noegirl!
Ps you can pair more than one watch with your phone


----------



## noegirl

DrTr said:


> To chime in with acrowcounted, I bought the very first Apple Watch, but didn’t want to invest in H unless I loved the watch. I use it for Actvity and working out and I love watching those steps roll up every day!  So I bought an H Barenia band for work and then it bugged me I didn’t have the H faces. Fast forward, bought the H series 3, and I use complication faces all the time, except at work where I always use an H face. I sit much of the day, so I don’t need the complications on the face, I just check them periodically. I personally can’t wait for my series 4 as I love pinks and purples so I know that face will be used a lot for work.
> 
> But if I wore all gold jewelry instead of platinum that would probably bug me too!  I know it’s not easy to choose, but I often find if I really think through it with the help of all you kind tpf folks, I usually know what will suit me best before I purchase.
> Good luck in your choice Noegirl!
> Ps you can pair more than one watch with your phone



Oh my you’ve started something now now I need both!!!


----------



## DrTr

Marionpasadena said:


> Not sure how successful these are. Tried a few combos. There’s nothing that looks good with the pink/burgundy combo unfortunately using any of my straps. [emoji31]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4216694
> View attachment 4216695
> View attachment 4216696


I love the top combo!  I’m thinking the colors of this watch and faces don’t photograph well or seem true to life esp the pink faces. But why not be creative?!!!


----------



## DrTr

noegirl said:


> Oh my you’ve started something now now I need both!!!


I know, it’s so easy to keep adding and adding..... but that way you’d have it all!!!


----------



## bluerosespf

I almost never use the H faces because I'm obsessed with closing my rings, but I like knowing they're available. I also work out or run nearly every day so most of the time I'm wearing the silicone sports band. The H premium was worth it to me because I like having the option to dress up the watch. In the greater scheme of things I've paid more for because they're H, $200 is pretty minimal.


----------



## noegirl

bluerosespf said:


> I almost never use the H faces because I'm obsessed with closing my rings, but I like knowing they're available. I also work out or run nearly every day so most of the time I'm wearing the silicone sports band. The H premium was worth it to me because I like having the option to dress up the watch. In the greater scheme of things I've paid more for because they're H, $200 is pretty minimal.




I too am obsessed with closing my rings. I run every other day and work with a trainer 3 times a week so I am looking at it constantly. Maybe I’m missing something but the stainless steel gold is $799 I believe and Hermes is $1400 how is everyone only paying $200 different


----------



## acrowcounted

noegirl said:


> I too am obsessed with closing my rings. I run every other day and work with a trainer 3 times a week so I am looking at it constantly. Maybe I’m missing something but the stainless steel gold is $799 I believe and Hermes is $1400 how is everyone only paying $200 different


The regular stainless is 699 and the H single tour is 1249.  But part of the H price is the cost of the included H leather band, which the regular one doesn't have in any form. So the H single tour is 699 for watch + 339 for band + 210 for the H faces, essentially.


----------



## noegirl

Ahhh makes sense!! I still have no clue what to do


acrowcounted said:


> The regular stainless is 699 and the H single tour is 1249.  But part of the H price is the cost of the included H leather band, which the regular one doesn't have in any form. So the H single tour is 699 for watch + 339 for band + 210 for the H faces, essentially.[/QUOTE


----------



## bagnut1

acrowcounted said:


> The regular stainless is 699 and the H single tour is 1249.  But part of the H price is the cost of the included H leather band, which the regular one doesn't have in any form. So the H single tour is 699 for watch + 339 for band + 210 for the H faces, essentially.



Don’t forget the orange boxes!
[emoji846]


----------



## jax818

acrowcounted said:


> The regular stainless is 699 and the H single tour is 1249.  But part of the H price is the cost of the included H leather band, which the regular one doesn't have in any form. So the H single tour is 699 for watch + 339 for band + 210 for the H faces, essentially.



And don’t forget the orange sports band they include as well.


----------



## acrowcounted

jax818 said:


> And don’t forget the orange sports band they include as well.


Well, the basic apple one comes with a white sports band so we aren't really getting anything *additional* there but you're right, it's nice to have the exclusive color.


----------



## noegirl

You ladies are making it difficult not to get one now hahahahaha


----------



## JadeFor3st

zzzman said:


> My blue horizon sports band came so I paired it with my original white sports band for this clown sports band look
> 
> View attachment 4204879
> View attachment 4204880



This is such a great idea! I’m planning to order the Hermes pink dt, and since I already have a white sports strap, I will also order a blue one so I can change to this look at times.

The blue sports strap in the picture looks darker than the blue horizon I see online, could it be midnight blue?


----------



## DrTr

noegirl said:


> You ladies are making it difficult not to get one now hahahahaha


I know I know!  I had talked myself only into a new pink DT band, and got it, love it, and promised myself I’d keep my series 3 H watch. Ha. Famous last words, the 4 is supposed to be otw, ( not til 10/23) with single tour pink band. I “justify” saying wow it’s like 3 work watches in one” switching pink and bordeaux around etc etc. and even more with all the other bands I have. 

I finally decided given how limited H is with the bands and combos, if you don’t snag it immediately you miss out. So it’s worth it for me.  noegirl, I can tell you are really struggling. Good luck with your choice, either will be great I’m sure!


----------



## JadeFor3st

acrowcounted said:


> The regular stainless is 699 and the H single tour is 1249.  But part of the H price is the cost of the included H leather band, which the regular one doesn't have in any form. So the H single tour is 699 for watch + 339 for band + 210 for the H faces, essentially.





jax818 said:


> And don’t forget the orange sports band they include as well.



I looked up the price for the orange sports band on eBay. It’s selling for around $200.
I actually have the Hermes series 3 Apple Watch; with the purchase of the series 4, I will bave two orange sports bands. Selling the extra orange sports band will remove the compromised $200.
At least that’s what I’m telling myself.


----------



## zzzman

Purdue1988 said:


> This is such a great idea! I’m planning to order the Hermes pink dt, and since I already have a white sports strap, I will also order a blue one so I can change to this look at times.
> 
> The blue sports strap in the picture looks darker than the blue horizon I see online, could it be midnight blue?



It’s the blue horizon. It’s quite vibrant in real life. 

Midnight blue is even darker in real life.


----------



## Phillyfan

Did I read here that you can sync 2 watches with your iPhone? So I can wear a silicone one for casual and a Hermès one for dress/professional? This is news to me.


----------



## MSO13

Phillyfan said:


> Did I read here that you can sync 2 watches with your iPhone? So I can wear a silicone one for casual and a Hermès one for dress/professional? This is news to me.



you can have two watches synced to one phone but why have 2 watches when you can just change the bands? I have an H watch and put sports bands on it for workouts and then change the band when I dress for the day.


----------



## DrTr

Phillyfan said:


> Did I read here that you can sync 2 watches with your iPhone? So I can wear a silicone one for casual and a Hermès one for dress/professional? This is news to me.


Yes, apple support says “multiple watches”. Switching bands is very easy, but for some like noegirl, getting a gold one and an H one would be easy, as you can simply switch between watches. I did that for a little while, using an older one for workouts, H for work, but switched to one only pretty quickly. HTH


----------



## MarvelGirl

Hello Everyone! I just ordered my first Apple Watch - the series 4 with fauve double tour from Hermes.com. Was going to wait and get the indigo/craie version when back in stock but since I have a Gold B as well, decided to go for the fauve for now and purchase the double tour indigo/craie band later for variety. Very excited to receive and to join this club! Will post as soon as I have it in hand. Have a great rest of week all!


----------



## madbag3342

Purdue1988 said:


> This is such a great idea! I’m planning to order the Hermes pink dt, and since I already have a white sports strap, I will also order a blue one so I can change to this look at times.
> 
> The blue sports strap in the picture looks darker than the blue horizon I see online, could it be midnight blue?


Does anyone know if the Hermes Series 4 comes with all the color block faces? I want to buy the watch in pink, but it's not available until Nov. 14 where I am and I have NO patience. I can buy a blue double-tour and then buy the pink double tour later...IF the watch comes with all the color-block Hermes faces.


----------



## Babsiegirl

I have the series 3. Do you think it’s worth upgrading to the 4 considering you don’t get much in trade in? Thanks.


----------



## MSO13

hi guys,

I got my new series 4 with the pink/bordeaux single strap. No pics of all my bands because it's been cloudy and not great for photos but I will take one soon. Personally I have never loved the double tour straps but I know that's a big part of the reason to get the H version. I wear a mix of bracelets on my watch hand and find the single the right piece for stacking. If I'm wearing a double tour, I take off my daily bracelets. 

I have had all 4 watches since the release of the Hermes version,  I think this watch is a great improvement. The face is noticeably larger without the watch feeling a lot bigger. I like that it's flatter in profile as well. I used it for 2 workouts yesterday and I think the heart rate monitor is better. I need to calibrate it for walking outside though. 

I have never traded in my watches, for some reason I have them all packed up in their original boxes. Maybe I'll give them away at some point or just keep them as some weird collection and sell them someday to people who like to buy MacBooks from 2006 

Having had all of them, I do think this watch is worth the upgrade but I'm hoping that just like my iPhone X from last year, I don't feel the need for next year's model. I can skip this year's phones so finger's crossed the next watch change isn't major.


----------



## acrowcounted

madbag3342 said:


> Does anyone know if the Hermes Series 4 comes with all the color block faces? I want to buy the watch in pink, but it's not available until Nov. 14 where I am and I have NO patience. I can buy a blue double-tour and then buy the pink double tour later...IF the watch comes with all the color-block Hermes faces.


Yes, all H watches comes with all H faces. There is actually also a half pink half orange face as well.


----------



## madbag3342

Thank you! Pulling the trigger.


----------



## DrTr

MarvelGirl said:


> Hello Everyone! I just ordered my first Apple Watch - the series 4 with fauve double tour from Hermes.com. Was going to wait and get the indigo/craie version when back in stock but since I have a Gold B as well, decided to go for the fauve for now and purchase the double tour indigo/craie band later for variety. Very excited to receive and to join this club! Will post as soon as I have it in hand. Have a great rest of week all!


Yay MarvelGirl!  Bet you will love it, the watch has grown indispensable for me, fauve is gorgeous and should look fab with your gold B!!  Can’t wait to see it!


----------



## zzzman

Found this on instagram. The possibilities are endless!


----------



## MarvelGirl

DrTr said:


> Yay MarvelGirl!  Bet you will love it, the watch has grown indispensable for me, fauve is gorgeous and should look fab with your gold B!!  Can’t wait to see it!



DrTr! Thank you so much for your kind post! I pray that I will love it as much as you love yours and find it hard to live without too. And yes, I have always been drawn to the elegant and classic H look of the fauve barenia double tour so am feeling pretty comfy with my choice. The fact that it should go well with my gold B is another huge perk too.  I will definitely share when it arrives. I just received the shipping confirmation from H.com and it is scheduled for Friday!  Thank you again!


----------



## MSO13

Wearing my favorite black box band with some bracelets. I tried the colorful faces but they are too much for me


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> Found this on instagram. The possibilities are endless!
> 
> View attachment 4218402





MarvelGirl said:


> DrTr! Thank you so much for your kind post! I pray that I will love it as much as you love yours and find it hard to live without too. And yes, I have always been drawn to the elegant and classic H look of the fauve barenia double tour so am feeling pretty comfy with my choice. The fact that it should go well with my gold B is another huge perk too.  I will definitely share when it arrives. I just received the shipping confirmation from H.com and it is scheduled for Friday!  Thank you again!


Yay!  Friday is almost here. Can’t wait to see mod pics!!


----------



## DrTr

MSO13 said:


> Wearing my favorite black box band with some bracelets. I tried the colorful faces but they are too much for me
> 
> View attachment 4218407


What a gorgeous stack, and the black box band on your watch is beautiful. Looks great on you.


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> Found this on instagram. The possibilities are endless!
> 
> View attachment 4218402


Thanks zzzman, what a great post with so many looks possible! Can’t wait for my watch to arrive to start playing!


----------



## Babsiegirl

Babsiegirl said:


> I have the series 3. Do you think it’s worth upgrading to the 4 considering you don’t get much in trade in? Thanks.



Bump- anybody?


----------



## Marionpasadena

Babsiegirl said:


> Bump- anybody?



Yes I do! It’s a larger screen and slimmer profile plus you get the cool color black faces.


----------



## Babsiegirl

Marionpasadena said:


> Yes I do! It’s a larger screen and slimmer profile plus you get the cool color black faces.



Thanks for your input![emoji4]


----------



## DrTr

Babsiegirl said:


> Bump- anybody?


Hi Babsiegirl sorry we missed you,  yes, I too think it’s worth it. I have a series 3 but watching the film and looking at specs, all the extra complications, the slimmer form and of course the new color faces, I decided yes totally worth it. It’s also supposed to run faster etc.  Now if they’d just ship the darn thing! I’m trading in my old one when new one arrives, $250 trade, no not lots, but it’s something. Maybe another new band   HTH.


----------



## JadeFor3st

zzzman said:


> It’s the blue horizon. It’s quite vibrant in real life.
> Midnight blue is even darker in real life.



Thank you! I will order the the blue horizon then.


----------



## acrowcounted

DrTr said:


> Hi Babsiegirl sorry we missed you,  yes, I too think it’s worth it. I have a series 3 but watching the film and looking at specs, all the extra complications, the slimmer form and of course the new color faces, I decided yes totally worth it. It’s also supposed to run faster etc.  Now if they’d just ship the darn thing! I’m trading in my old one when new one arrives, $250 trade, no not lots, but it’s something. Maybe another new band   HTH.


When you do the trade in...do you have to send back the bands and charger too, or just the watch square itself?


----------



## JadeFor3st

Babsiegirl said:


> I have the series 3. Do you think it’s worth upgrading to the 4 considering you don’t get much in trade in? Thanks.



Yes I do. I bought the series 1, skipped 2 and bought series 3 last year thinking I’ll get one every other year. But the series 4 has new features that I like including the heart monitoring. I also like that it’s thinner and lay flatter on the arm. I do like to change bands for different looks depending on my daily activities, and I think the series 4 will allow many more varieties in looks than the previous Hermes Apple Watch series.


----------



## Babsiegirl

DrTr said:


> Hi Babsiegirl sorry we missed you,  yes, I too think it’s worth it. I have a series 3 but watching the film and looking at specs, all the extra complications, the slimmer form and of course the new color faces, I decided yes totally worth it. It’s also supposed to run faster etc.  Now if they’d just ship the darn thing! I’m trading in my old one when new one arrives, $250 trade, no not lots, but it’s something. Maybe another new band   HTH.



Thanks for getting back to me![emoji4]


----------



## Babsiegirl

Purdue1988 said:


> Yes I do. I bought the series 1, skipped 2 and bought series 3 last year thinking I’ll get one every other year. But the series 4 has new features that I like including the heart monitoring. I also like that it’s thinner and lay flatter on the arm. I do like to change bands for different looks depending on my daily activities, and I think the series 4 will allow many more varieties in looks than the previous Hermes Apple Watch series.



Thanks for your input![emoji4]


----------



## DrTr

acrowcounted said:


> When you do the trade in...do you have to send back the bands and charger too, or just the watch square itself?


Hi a crowcounted - only the watch square!  I’ve collected so many extra chargers from trade ins over the years I always have exras around which is nice. Bands of course are yours!  And I believe if you live near an Apple store, you can trade it in towards a new watch there, or just give back for a gift card. I live near several stores, I take some devices in when buying a new device in store, others I do through Apple Brightstar recycling by mail. They will even send you the box and labels. Search for recycling on Apple website and they take you through it. I know I could get more $$ in other ways, but it’s easy, and the useable stuff gets refurbished and sold for more use. HTH!


----------



## DrTr

Purdue1988 said:


> Yes I do. I bought the series 1, skipped 2 and bought series 3 last year thinking I’ll get one every other year. But the series 4 has new features that I like including the heart monitoring. I also like that it’s thinner and lay flatter on the arm. I do like to change bands for different looks depending on my daily activities, and I think the series 4 will allow many more varieties in looks than the previous Hermes Apple Watch series.


Exactly what I did Purdue1988! Drat them for continuing to improve


----------



## Babsiegirl

It looks like if I want one, I’ll have to wait. They’re all out of stock.


----------



## acrowcounted

Babsiegirl said:


> It looks like if I want one, I’ll have to wait. They’re all out of stock.


Yes, however, some flagship Apple stores have a few still and your H SA may also have some stock. Also, like everything else H, they've been popping up on the website randomly so keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## Suncatcher

MSO13 said:


> Wearing my favorite black box band with some bracelets. I tried the colorful faces but they are too much for me
> 
> View attachment 4218407



Love love love MS013 [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## DrTr

Babsiegirl said:


> It looks like if I want one, I’ll have to wait. They’re all out of stock.


There is an indigo DT or Fave Barenia DT 40 on the H website right now. The pink straps are gone, except it appears some Apple Stores might have the single tour pink 40.


----------



## Babsiegirl

I just ordered the single tour 40 pink from Hermes. Since I didn’t get it from Apple, where can I sell my old one that doesn’t require you to send the strap? Thanks[emoji3]


----------



## zzzman

Some gorgeous fauve barenia cuff from Hermès S0.


----------



## MarvelGirl

MarvelGirl said:


> Hello Everyone! I just ordered my first Apple Watch - the series 4 with fauve double tour from Hermes.com. Was going to wait and get the indigo/craie version when back in stock but since I have a Gold B as well, decided to go for the fauve for now and purchase the double tour indigo/craie band later for variety. Very excited to receive and to join this club! Will post as soon as I have it in hand. Have a great rest of week all!



Happy Friday Friends! My watch is here and absolutely gorgeous! I really love her and have been playing with her since she arrived. I have small wrists so the DT fits nicely with some room to spare. Hope these pictures help those that are still on the fence.




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Don't wait, go for it!


----------



## DrTr

MarvelGirl said:


> Happy Friday Friends! My watch is here and absolutely gorgeous! I really love her and have been playing with her since she arrived. I have small wrists so the DT fits nicely with some room to spare. Hope these pictures help those that are still on the fence.
> View attachment 4220735
> View attachment 4220736
> View attachment 4220737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't wait, go for it!


Wow wow wow! Looks gorgeous on you!  So glad you got her and it fits so well. Congratulations!


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> Some gorgeous fauve barenia cuff from Hermès S0.
> 
> View attachment 4220704
> View attachment 4220705


Perfection!  Looks wonderful on you and what a cool watch band. Enjoy!


----------



## MarvelGirl

DrTr said:


> Wow wow wow! Looks gorgeous on you!  So glad you got her and it fits so well. Congratulations!



Thank you so much, DrTr! I'm so happy I got her too.  Not one regret. The breathe app is one of my favorites so far ...thank you again!


----------



## Babsiegirl

DrTr said:


> There is an indigo DT or Fave Barenia DT 40 on the H website right now. The pink straps are gone, except it appears some Apple Stores might have the single tour pink 40.



Hi DrTr- I ended up ordering the pink 40 single tour from Hermes. Do you know of a way I can sell my old one without the strap?  Thanks.[emoji4]


----------



## FreddieMac

Babsiegirl said:


> Hi DrTr- I ended up ordering the pink 40 single tour from Hermes. Do you know of a way I can sell my old one without the strap?  Thanks.[emoji4]



I don't know where you're located, but here in the UK you can trade in directly to Apple with just the watch square itself, no straps or chargers. If you go tot he apple site in your country and search for recycling, hopefully this will show up.

I got £45 for my Series 0 with an almost dead battery and a faulty wrist sensor, far more than it was technically worth! Just note that you get the trade in value as Apple gift vouchers that can only be used in store, not on iTunes etc. They will even mail out the box to send it back in, so it's really easy.


----------



## Babsiegirl

FreddieMac said:


> I don't know where you're located, but here in the UK you can trade in directly to Apple with just the watch square itself, no straps or chargers. If you go tot he apple site in your country and search for recycling, hopefully this will show up.
> 
> I got £45 for my Series 0 with an almost dead battery and a faulty wrist sensor, far more than it was technically worth! Just note that you get the trade in value as Apple gift vouchers that can only be used in store, not on iTunes etc. They will even mail out the box to send it back in, so it's really easy.



I’m in the US and I know about the Apple trade in. I just didn’t want store credit. If I had been able to get my watch at Apple then I would have traded it in. Thanks for your reply.[emoji4]


----------



## DrTr

Babsiegirl said:


> I’m in the US and I know about the Apple trade in. I just didn’t want store credit. If I had been able to get my watch at Apple then I would have traded it in. Thanks for your reply.[emoji4]


I think for this watch trade deal with Series 4 I read somewhere on Apple that when you send in your old watch you get a “refund” for the old watch value. It’s unclear whether a refund to original form of payment, or Apple gift card.  Since I can always use an Apple gift card, I don’t care either way. But I think for the refund it had to be done at time of purchase.  Sounds like it won’t apply for you  Babsiegirl. However, have you checked websites like Gazelle?  There are companies out there that do trade in for cash. Maybe you can find one that way. Good luck!


----------



## Babsiegirl

DrTr said:


> I think for this watch trade deal with Series 4 I read somewhere on Apple that when you send in your old watch you get a “refund” for the old watch value. It’s unclear whether a refund to original form of payment, or Apple gift card.  Since I can always use an Apple gift card, I don’t care either way. But I think for the refund it had to be done at time of purchase.  Sounds like it won’t apply for you  Babsiegirl. However, have you checked websites like Gazelle?  There are companies out there that do trade in for cash. Maybe you can find one that way. Good luck!



Thanks for responding. I’ve looked at several sites online and they all require you to send it with the band. It may not be worth it to sell if I want to keep the band. The bands are over $300 and I probably wouldn’t get much more than that.


----------



## jill39

Hi all
I have an Hermes wraparound strap from series 2–will that fit on series 4?  If so I was thinking of getting this one with a single strap so I have more options


----------



## HKsai

jill39 said:


> Hi all
> I have an Hermes wraparound strap from series 2–will that fit on series 4?  If so I was thinking of getting this one with a single strap so I have more options


What size is your series 2?


----------



## zzzman

DrTr said:


> Perfection!  Looks wonderful on you and what a cool watch band. Enjoy!



That’s not my wrist or band. Just other members from macrumors. I wish my wrist was big like that so I can wear the cuff! 

Another pic


----------



## DrTr

Babsiegirl said:


> Thanks for responding. I’ve looked at several sites online and they all require you to send it with the band. It may not be worth it to sell if I want to keep the band. The bands are over $300 and I probably wouldn’t get much more than that.


That’s too bad. Series 3 watches from Apple trade in is $250, so no probably not worth it. H bands are definitely keepers!


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> That’s not my wrist or band. Just other members from macrumors. I wish my wrist was big like that so I can wear the cuff!
> 
> Another pic
> View attachment 4221578


Indeed!  Awesome cuff. We all have just that ONE more thing that won’t work for us but we wish for or need


----------



## DrTr

jill39 said:


> Hi all
> I have an Hermes wraparound strap from series 2–will that fit on series 4?  If so I was thinking of getting this one with a single strap so I have more options


If your series 2 is a 38, the 38 bands and 40 bands will fit the new 40.  If it’s a 44 series 4 the old 42 bands and new 44 will fit. Clear as mud? I think the website might explain a little more clearly.


----------



## jill39

DrTr said:


> If your series 2 is a 38, the 38 bands and 40 bands will fit the new 40.  If it’s a 44 series 4 the old 42 bands and new 44 will fit. Clear as mud? I think the website might explain a little more clearly.



Thank you!


----------



## Marionpasadena

Babsiegirl said:


> I’m in the US and I know about the Apple trade in. I just didn’t want store credit. If I had been able to get my watch at Apple then I would have traded it in. Thanks for your reply.[emoji4]



Sell on eBay.


----------



## jayjay77

Adding the pink double tour strap to my regular (non-Hermes) pink gold Apple Watch... as a pink lover did not want to miss out on this band... while sold out online it’s still available at the Apple store


----------



## noegirl

jayjay77 said:


> Adding the pink double tour strap to my regular (non-Hermes) pink gold Apple Watch... as a pink lover did not want to miss out on this band... while sold out online it’s still available at the Apple store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4224274


Omggeeeeee this just told me exactly what to do!!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## jayjay77

noegirl said:


> Omggeeeeee this just told me exactly what to do!!!! Gorgeous!!!



Thank you! The band had silver hardware but it seems to go nicely with the rose gold watch... I like to mix metals


----------



## noegirl

I


jayjay77 said:


> Thank you! The band had silver hardware but it seems to go nicely with the rose gold watch... I like to mix metals


 was worried about the silver with the regular gold but it appears as if so much of the strap covers the silver it will be fine?


----------



## acrowcounted

jayjay77 said:


> Adding the pink double tour strap to my regular (non-Hermes) pink gold Apple Watch... as a pink lover did not want to miss out on this band... while sold out online it’s still available at the Apple store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4224274


I love how the azalea color is so prevalent in the double tour model. It's sad how it's only the belt loops on the single tour.


----------



## jayjay77

noegirl said:


> I
> 
> was worried about the silver with the regular gold but it appears as if so much of the strap covers the silver it will be fine?



Yes, you can’t really see the silver bits that attach the band to the watch ... I had the same concern but after checking it out in person I was fine with it


----------



## noegirl

jayjay77 said:


> Yes, you can’t really see the silver bits that attach the band to the watch ... I had the same concern but after checking it out in person I was fine with it


Thank you!

This has made my day!


----------



## zzzman

The Hermès S4 with tri colour bands seem to be back in stock at Apple online. Order now for pick up mid to late November.


----------



## acrowcounted

I couldn't stop thinking about the orange Watch band I had left behind so I had to get it too. Im not typically an orange fan but it actually goes really well with my skin tone, I think.


----------



## JadeFor3st

zzzman said:


> The Hermès S4 with tri colour bands seem to be back in stock at Apple online. Order now for pick up mid to late November.



Thank you!  Just had mine ordered; expected delivery date Nov 14 - Nov 21.


----------



## Babsiegirl

I just got my watch today from Hermes![emoji3]


----------



## Suzil

Hey everyone! Does anyone know if H will make a Gold toned Apple Watch? Like others have mentioned, I wear gold jewelry and I am not so sure about throwing a non-gold piece to the mix. Thank you!


----------



## noegirl

Suzil said:


> Hey everyone! Does anyone know if H will make a Gold toned Apple Watch? Like others have mentioned, I wear gold jewelry and I am not so sure about throwing a non-gold piece to the mix. Thank you!


THIS!!! I only wear gold... I currently have the space grey Apple Watch series 3 and its dark enough for me not to care but I've decided to get the gold series 4 standard Apple Watch and be ok with a little contrast with he silver on the band.


----------



## DrTr

acrowcounted said:


> I couldn't stop thinking about the orange Watch band I had left behind so I had to get it too. Im not typically an orange fan but it actually goes really well with my skin tone, I think.
> View attachment 4224961
> View attachment 4224962


Gorgeous!  Looks great on you.


----------



## DrTr

Babsiegirl said:


> I just got my watch today from Hermes![emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4224971


It looks wonderful on you!  We will be twins. I’m so jealous, mine is supposed to arrive 10/23-30 and it just keeps sitting on order in process!  I had several gift cards to use with Apple, or otherwise I would  have done straight from H. Wear in good health!  Maybe mine will actually get here soon!


----------



## Babsiegirl

DrTr said:


> It looks wonderful on you!  We will be twins. I’m so jealous, mine is supposed to arrive 10/23-30 and it just keeps sitting on order in process!  I had several gift cards to use with Apple, or otherwise I would  have done straight from H. Wear in good health!  Maybe mine will actually get here soon!



Thanks DrTr!! It makes sense to order from Apple if you have gift cards. I wonder how they do stocking. It doesn’t seem to make sense. Sometimes Apple has the watches and other times Hermes. I hope you get yours soon and love it as much as I do. Oh, I ended up selling my old watch without the band on eBay.


----------



## katier

Does anyone know if the Medor double tour band is still available through Hermes?


----------



## Kevinaxx

Suzil said:


> Hey everyone! Does anyone know if H will make a Gold toned Apple Watch? Like others have mentioned, I wear gold jewelry and I am not so sure about throwing a non-gold piece to the mix. Thank you!



The very first Apple watches came in gold for xx,xxx? Not Hermes though. 

I can’t imagine the price of a gold Hermes watch... tone would be nice.


----------



## Suzil

Kevinaxx said:


> The very first Apple watches came in gold for xx,xxx? Not Hermes though.
> 
> I can’t imagine the price of a gold Hermes watch... tone would be nice.


Oh, price would be crazy. I am referring to the just a gold toned (not real gold) material rather than silver/gray toned!


----------



## acrowcounted

Suzil said:


> Hey everyone! Does anyone know if H will make a Gold toned Apple Watch? Like others have mentioned, I wear gold jewelry and I am not so sure about throwing a non-gold piece to the mix. Thank you!


I doubt it and if they do, the earliest model will be next September with Series 5 (barring some huge break from apple's typical operating schedule).


----------



## zzzman

The indigo half of my clown strap has leaked a faint blue outline onto the cream part (where they overlap when buckled together). 

It was a humid day and I was sweating a bit after a brisk walk. 

I was mortified but thankfully managed to clean it with a damp cloth. 

Has anyone else experience this? I know leather may shed colours when wet but does it apply to Hermès straps too?


----------



## DrTr

Babsiegirl said:


> Thanks DrTr!! It makes sense to order from Apple if you have gift cards. I wonder how they do stocking. It doesn’t seem to make sense. Sometimes Apple has the watches and other times Hermes. I hope you get yours soon and love it as much as I do. Oh, I ended up selling my old watch without the band on eBay.


Thank you and congrats for selling too!  Glad you didn’t have to sell your band. I have the DT pink band already,  it don’t want to wear it yet  it cries out for the series 4!


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> The indigo half of my clown strap has leaked a faint blue outline onto the cream part (where they overlap when buckled together).
> 
> It was a humid day and I was sweating a bit after a brisk walk.
> 
> I was mortified but thankfully managed to clean it with a damp cloth.
> 
> Has anyone else experience this? I know leather may shed colours when wet but does it apply to Hermès straps too?


I’m not terribly surprised, but how awful for you.  So glad you were able to get it cleaned up!


----------



## DrTr

Finally, arrival date this Friday! Can’t wait to join all of you series 4 folks!


----------



## Babsiegirl

DrTr said:


> Finally, arrival date this Friday! Can’t wait to join all of you series 4 folks!



Yay!! Can’t wait to see some pics.[emoji3]


----------



## DrTr

Babsiegirl said:


> Yay!! Can’t wait to see some pics.[emoji3]


Thank you Babsiegirl!  They will be posted.  Hope you all still enjoy the new design and H bands and faces.


----------



## zzzman

DrTr said:


> Finally, arrival date this Friday! Can’t wait to join all of you series 4 folks!


Yes takes lots of pics and show it off to us!!!


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> Yes takes lots of pics and show it off to us!!!


I will zzzman! You have posted so many helpful pics, as have the rest of you. Can’t wait to join in.


----------



## MsAli

Marionpasadena said:


> Looks great! I’m tempted to make my own color block using 2 diff colors from straps I already have. Hermes missed an opp by only making the one 2-color option  for the 44mm size....


Ive seen pix of this and they look great!


----------



## MsAli

zzzman said:


> Some gorgeous fauve barenia cuff from Hermès S0.
> 
> View attachment 4220704
> View attachment 4220705


Love!


----------



## MarvelGirl

DrTr said:


> Finally, arrival date this Friday! Can’t wait to join all of you series 4 folks!



We can't wait for you to join us too, dear DrTr! I am sure it is going to look fantastic on you! Excited for your pics!


----------



## Dr. H

Thinking of All those possible combinations with these H straps collection [emoji3]


----------



## zzzman

Dr. H said:


> Thinking of All those possible combinations with these H straps collection [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4231385


Oh wow!! I wish I had that much money to get all these gorgeous bands!!!!


----------



## Dr. H

zzzman said:


> Oh wow!! I wish I had that much money to get all these gorgeous bands!!!!



Those come slowly over several years of collecting... its great that Apple did not change the 42 mm strap this time even though the S4 is 2 mm bigger ... otherwise I have to start the collection all over again [emoji3]


----------



## Marionpasadena

Dr. H said:


> Those come slowly over several years of collecting... its great that Apple did not change the 42 mm strap this time even though the S4 is 2 mm bigger ... otherwise I have to start the collection all over again [emoji3]



I know I was worried about that. I would be annoyed if that happened.


----------



## DrTr

MarvelGirl said:


> We can't wait for you to join us too, dear DrTr! I am sure it is going to look fantastic on you! Excited for your pics!


Thank you so much MarvelGirl!  My watch is sitting in a container in Japan right now, for 3rd day. Delivery keeps slipping, it’s out til Tuesday now!  Sheesh! I think I got caught in the crazy iPhone xr release. Oh well, especially with H, soon come  hopefully


----------



## DrTr

Dr. H said:


> Thinking of All those possible combinations with these H straps collection [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4231385


Wowee!  What a great collection of bands! You have 24 combos just from switching one band each, let alone all the rest. Too bad there aren’t more days in the week  how fun. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Babsiegirl

DrTr said:


> Thank you so much MarvelGirl!  My watch is sitting in a container in Japan right now, for 3rd day. Delivery keeps slipping, it’s out til Tuesday now!  Sheesh! I think I got caught in the crazy iPhone xr release. Oh well, especially with H, soon come  hopefully



I’m sorry your delivery keeps being pushed back. I hope you get it on Tuesday!!


----------



## MarvelGirl

DrTr said:


> Thank you so much MarvelGirl!  My watch is sitting in a container in Japan right now, for 3rd day. Delivery keeps slipping, it’s out til Tuesday now!  Sheesh! I think I got caught in the crazy iPhone xr release. Oh well, especially with H, soon come  hopefully



OMGosh! UGH! I know all this watching and waiting is hard. The waiting is the hardest part when you are excited to receive! As Babsiegirl stated, I too hope you get it on Tuesday so you can share with us. Sending hugs and patience in the meantime!


----------



## bluerosespf

Dr. H said:


> Thinking of All those possible combinations with these H straps collection [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4231385


Awesome collection. It reminds me how many great choices there are for the 42/44mm. Me, I have to wear the 38/40. Because of all the parts of my body that *could* be truly petite like my waistline, hips, or anywhere  else, it's my *WRISTS* that are tiny.


----------



## DrTr

MarvelGirl said:


> OMGosh! UGH! I know all this watching and waiting is hard. The waiting is the hardest part when you are excited to receive! As Babsiegirl stated, I too hope you get it on Tuesday so you can share with us. Sending hugs and patience in the meantime!





Babsiegirl said:


> I’m sorry your delivery keeps being pushed back. I hope you get it on Tuesday!!



Thank you both so much!  I try to tell myself anticipation is half the fun, but I ordered on 9/25! A little too much anticipation. Support helps, and in the meantime I look at all your great pics


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## DrTr

Finally I I finally get to share my “4” new watches with all my series 4 twins!  It arrived today much to my total surprise. It went from Japan through Alaska and Louisville in 30 hours to finally make its way to me. Sorry it’s hard to see the top band. With both the single and double tour pink straps they reversed the strap with buckles making more options. So cool Thanks for everyone’s support!


----------



## DrTr

uhpharm01 said:


>



What an unboxing you did uhpharm01!  Welcome to the club, and thanks for sharing. It’s so much fun to watch everyone photo or video their experience.


----------



## uhpharm01

DrTr said:


> What an unboxing you did uhpharm01!  Welcome to the club, and thanks for sharing. It’s so much fun to watch everyone photo or video their experience.


That’s not my unboxing but I’m glad that you enjoyed that unboxing.


----------



## DrTr

uhpharm01 said:


> That’s not my unboxing but I’m glad that you enjoyed that unboxing.


Sorry, thanks for posting anyway.


----------



## uhpharm01

DrTr said:


> Sorry, thanks for posting anyway.


That's okay.  No  need to be sorry.


----------



## Babsiegirl

DrTr said:


> View attachment 4234151
> View attachment 4234152
> View attachment 4234153
> View attachment 4234154
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I I finally get to share my “4” new watches with all my series 4 twins!  It arrived today much to my total surprise. It went from Japan through Alaska and Louisville in 30 hours to finally make its way to me. Sorry it’s hard to see the top band. With both the single and double tour pink straps they reversed the strap with buckles making more options. So cool Thanks for everyone’s support!



I’m glad it came sooner than you thought!! Now we’re definitely twining.[emoji3]Looks great on your wrist. Wear it in great health.


----------



## JadeFor3st

DrTr said:


> View attachment 4234151
> View attachment 4234152
> View attachment 4234153
> View attachment 4234154
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I I finally get to share my “4” new watches with all my series 4 twins!  It arrived today much to my total surprise. It went from Japan through Alaska and Louisville in 30 hours to finally make its way to me. Sorry it’s hard to see the top band. With both the single and double tour pink straps they reversed the strap with buckles making more options. So cool Thanks for everyone’s support!



Congratulations DrTr! So glad yours have arrived. It looks beautiful on you. I can’t wait until mine arrive too.


----------



## MarvelGirl

DrTr said:


> View attachment 4234151
> View attachment 4234152
> View attachment 4234153
> View attachment 4234154
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I I finally get to share my “4” new watches with all my series 4 twins!  It arrived today much to my total surprise. It went from Japan through Alaska and Louisville in 30 hours to finally make its way to me. Sorry it’s hard to see the top band. With both the single and double tour pink straps they reversed the strap with buckles making more options. So cool Thanks for everyone’s support!



Yay! Looking so good, DrTr! So happy to finally be your twin too. Wear and enjoy in the best of health and happiness! Congrats!!


----------



## DrTr

Babsiegirl said:


> I’m glad it came sooner than you thought!! Now we’re definitely twining.[emoji3]Looks great on your wrist. Wear it in great health.





Purdue1988 said:


> Congratulations DrTr! So glad yours have arrived. It looks beautiful on you. I can’t wait until mine arrive too.





MarvelGirl said:


> Yay! Looking so good, DrTr! So happy to finally be your twin too. Wear and enjoy in the best of health and happiness! Congrats!!





MarvelGirl said:


> Yay! Looking so good, DrTr! So happy to finally be your twin too. Wear and enjoy in the best of health and
> 
> 
> Babsiegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m glad it came sooner than you thought!! Now we’re definitely twining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great on your wrist. Wear it in great health.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babsiegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m glad it came sooner than you thought!! Now we’re definitely twining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great on your wrist. Wear it in great health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purdue1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations DrTr! So glad yours have arrived. It looks beautiful on you. I can’t wait until mine arrive too.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Thanks to all you wonderful H Apple Watch twins and fans!  I finally get time today to make new faces and new combos. You all made the wait easier. And Purdue1988 we are with you!!  Pics when you are watched up!  Ps sorry some quotes posted twice, they won’t delete!


----------



## acrowcounted

DrTr said:


> View attachment 4234151
> View attachment 4234152
> View attachment 4234153
> View attachment 4234154
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I I finally get to share my “4” new watches with all my series 4 twins!  It arrived today much to my total surprise. It went from Japan through Alaska and Louisville in 30 hours to finally make its way to me. Sorry it’s hard to see the top band. With both the single and double tour pink straps they reversed the strap with buckles making more options. So cool Thanks for everyone’s support!


This looks so good on you! I envy those who can pull off the double tour look. So beautiful! Enjoy and congrats!


----------



## DrTr

acrowcounted said:


> This looks so good on you! I envy those who can pull off the double tour look. So beautiful! Enjoy and congrats!


Thank you acrowcounted!


----------



## JadeFor3st

DrTr said:


> Thanks to all you wonderful H Apple Watch twins and fans!  I finally get time today to make new faces and new combos. You all made the wait easier. And Purdue1988 we are with you!!  Pics when you are watched up!  Ps sorry some quotes posted twice, they won’t delete!



Thank you, DrTr! I will post pictures after receipt. 
I do have good news; my watch was scheduled to arrive 11/14 - 11/21. But I have an update that it’s leaving Shanghai today and will arrive this Thursday! Perfect timing as I just gave my series 3 to DD.


----------



## DrTr

Purdue1988 said:


> Thank you, DrTr! I will post pictures after receipt.
> I do have good news; my watch was scheduled to arrive 11/14 - 11/21. But I have an update that it’s leaving Shanghai today and will arrive this Thursday! Perfect timing as I just gave my series 3 to DD.


Yay!!!  Isn’t it fun when things ship early! Your DD is lucky, I feel absolutely lost without my AppleWatch these days.  But it’s stil in the family. We can’t wait to see pics!


----------



## DrTr

Here are two pics of my watch with “matchy” manicure. Think I had too much time on my hands yesterday  I am aware the face color and even the band color doesn’t come through correctly, it’s much richer IRL. Better get back to work. Hope everyone has a good week, and can’t wait to see more mod pics!


----------



## DrTr

Purdue1988 said:


> Thank you, DrTr! I will post pictures after receipt.
> I do have good news; my watch was scheduled to arrive 11/14 - 11/21. But I have an update that it’s leaving Shanghai today and will arrive this Thursday! Perfect timing as I just gave my series 3 to DD.


Tomorrow is the day!  Can’t wait to see it


----------



## JadeFor3st

She’s here! 
Package came early morning but I didn’t get to see her until late afternoon.
I love how the boxes pull out from the side; and they did an amazing job with combining the two colors on the band.


----------



## JadeFor3st

Playing around with a few of the bands...


----------



## JadeFor3st

Thank you so much for letting me share. 
I’m happy to finally be one of the twins. And DD loves the walkie talkie feature. I no longer have to holler for her to come down for dinner. I just need to talk into the watch.


----------



## JadeFor3st

Last photo and feedback... 
I used her for my evening walk and found the series 4 seems to have stronger signal than the series 3. Conversations is also much  clearer, so I won’t be as hesitant to leave my phone at home in the future when I do my daily walks.


----------



## DrTr

Purdue1988 said:


> She’s here!
> Package came early morning but I didn’t get to see her until late afternoon.
> I love how the boxes pull out from the side; and they did an amazing job with combining the two colors on the band.
> 
> View attachment 4240343
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240344
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240351


Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!  It looks great on you, twins now!  The other band combos look really nice too, I love those flouroelastomer bands for exercise and for when I don’t want anything messy on leather. You wear it well. Congratulations!


----------



## DrTr

Purdue1988 said:


> Last photo and feedback...
> I used her for my evening walk and found the series 4 seems to have stronger signal than the series 3. Conversations is also much  clearer, so I won’t be as hesitant to leave my phone at home in the future when I do my daily walks.
> 
> View attachment 4240369


Perfect match with you mini evie!  Now I need to be twins with that too  looks perfect together, and thanks for the feedback on cell reception. Enjoy!


----------



## DrTr

Purdue1988 said:


> Thank you so much for letting me share.
> I’m happy to finally be one of the twins. And DD loves the walkie talkie feature. I no longer have to holler for her to come down for dinner. I just need to talk into the watch.


It’s very Mission Impossible for her I’m sure   But what a fun feature!


----------



## JadeFor3st

DrTr said:


> Perfect match with you mini evie!  Now I need to be twins with that too  looks perfect together, and thanks for the feedback on cell reception. Enjoy!



Thank you DrTr!   
I would love to be twins with you on the mini evie too.




DrTr said:


> It’s very Mission Impossible for her I’m sure   But what a fun feature!



She’s having too much fun therefore I have to turn off the feature at times so as not to be disturbed.   She’s always pinging me with it.

Although I have to say that the result of passing to her the series 3 is working out quite well for us. I didn’t quite want to give her a phone of her own yet, so the iPhone is put away, yet I’m now able to communicate with her and also track her when she’s not with me. So happy Apple came out with the GPS + Cellular version.


----------



## DrTr

Purdue1988 said:


> Thank you DrTr!
> I would love to be twins with you on the mini evie too.
> 
> She’s having too much fun therefore I have to turn off the feature at times so as not to be disturbed.   She’s always pinging me with it.
> 
> Although I have to say that the result of passing to her the series 3 is working out quite well for us. I didn’t quite want to give her a phone of her own yet, so the iPhone is put away, yet I’m now able to communicate with her and also track her when she’s not with me. So happy Apple came out with the GPS + Cellular version.


As to your first quote, though I’d love a mini pink evie, Apple is taking a turn emptying my wallet!  Watch, phone, and my current MacBook Air is at the end of its useful life. Not as fun as H but necessary. But it comes in gold for a fun change!  As for your daughter, too funny!  Do not disturb is a great feature. What a great idea too for staying in touch without all the craziness of a phone for younger ones.  Bet it gives you and lots of parents piece of mind. Enjoy!!


----------



## Suzil

acrowcounted said:


> I doubt it and if they do, the earliest model will be next September with Series 5 (barring some huge break from apple's typical operating schedule).


Thank you!


----------



## uhpharm01

DrTr said:


> As to your first quote, though I’d love a mini pink evie, Apple is taking a turn emptying my wallet!  Watch, phone, and my current MacBook Air is at the end of its useful life. Not as fun as H but necessary. But it comes in gold for a fun change!  As for your daughter, too funny!  Do not disturb is a great feature. What a great idea too for staying in touch without all the craziness of a phone for younger ones.  Bet it gives you and lots of parents piece of mind. Enjoy!!


What about the new ipad pro 2018?


----------



## DrTr

uhpharm01 said:


> What about the new ipad pro 2018?


Busted!  It’s on my list too! Too funny. My old pro “needs” an upgrade too


----------



## uhpharm01

DrTr said:


> Busted!  It’s on my list too! Too funny. My old pro “needs” an upgrade too


    Tech Fall is so much fun.


----------



## uhpharm01

DrTr said:


> Busted!  It’s on my list too! Too funny. My old pro “needs” an upgrade too


 and the new Apple Pencil too. LOL.


----------



## DrTr

uhpharm01 said:


> and the new Apple Pencil too. LOL.


Omg of course!! Forgot that too!  Tech fall is fun


----------



## JadeFor3st

DrTr said:


> As to your first quote, though I’d love a mini pink evie, Apple is taking a turn emptying my wallet!  Watch, phone, and my current MacBook Air is at the end of its useful life. Not as fun as H but necessary. But it comes in gold for a fun change!  As for your daughter, too funny!  Do not disturb is a great feature. What a great idea too for staying in touch without all the craziness of a phone for younger ones.  Bet it gives you and lots of parents piece of mind. Enjoy!!



I can relate! We are a family of Apple products... 3 macs, 4 iPads because we still have the older generations, 4 iPhones and 3 Apple watches. Fortunately (but unfortunately for the wallet), hubby is a little innovative when it  comes to new technologies.
The new MacBook Air and IPad Pro do seems very nice though.


----------



## bluerosespf

Apple and H are my two brands I have 100% loyalty to. I knew I was in trouble when the Apple Watch H came out.


----------



## uhpharm01

DrTr said:


> Busted!  It’s on my list too! Too funny. My old pro “needs” an upgrade too


----------



## uhpharm01

Purdue1988 said:


> I can relate! We are a family of Apple products... 3 macs, 4 iPads because we still have the older generations, 4 iPhones and 3 Apple watches. Fortunately (but unfortunately for the wallet), hubby is a little innovative when it  comes to new technologies.
> The new MacBook Air and IPad Pro do seems very nice though.


----------



## qubed

New tricolor Amber/Capucine/Rose Azalée strap released.

https://www.macrumors.com/2018/11/05/apple-new-hermes-apple-watch-bands/


----------



## DrTr

Purdue1988 said:


> I can relate! We are a family of Apple products... 3 macs, 4 iPads because we still have the older generations, 4 iPhones and 3 Apple watches. Fortunately (but unfortunately for the wallet), hubby is a little innovative when it  comes to new technologies.
> The new MacBook Air and IPad Pro do seems very nice though.


Yes, H and Apple, orange and white boxes abound!  Luckily for me I’m the tech early adopter, and my DH is more than happy to take my current  device when I buy new!  Glad we both don’t want the most recent, our wallets hurt less that way  and I feel better too because we get more use out of each device, although Apple is really working on and getting better at reuse recycle!


----------



## DrTr

qubed said:


> New tricolor Amber/Capucine/Rose Azalée strap released.
> 
> https://www.macrumors.com/2018/11/05/apple-new-hermes-apple-watch-bands/
> 
> View attachment 4243951


Cool!  Saw these this morning. Great for people that like warmer colors. And they may do more combos too.


----------



## uhpharm01

qubed said:


> New tricolor Amber/Capucine/Rose Azalée strap released.
> 
> https://www.macrumors.com/2018/11/05/apple-new-hermes-apple-watch-bands/
> 
> View attachment 4243951


here are the links to the apple Store for these Hermes Straps and both are available now to ordering.
https://www.apple.com/shop/product/MTQ52AM/A/apple-watch-hermès-40mm-amber-capucine-rose-azalée-swift-leather-double-tour

https://www.apple.com/shop/product/MTQE2AM/A/apple-watch-hermès-44mm-amber-capucine-rose-azalée-swift-leather-single-tour

Edited to Add that they will be available soon in the Apple Stores.


----------



## uhpharm01

They are also at the Hermes store online too. Available for order too. 
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/apple-watch-hermes-strap-double-tour-40mm-H077064CJAA/
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/apple-watch-hermes-strap-single-tour-44mm-H077063CJAA/


----------



## uhpharm01

Apple watch with the new Strap. comb.
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/produc...mm-1DT40CWWAMBRE_KITpH0140001v00pH077064CJAA/


----------



## uhpharm01

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/produc...mm-1ST44CWWAMBRE_KITpH0240001v00pH077063CJAA/


----------



## Marionpasadena

Thank you for sharing this!! I ordered and am excited!


----------



## DrTr

Purdue1988 said:


> I can relate! We are a family of Apple products... 3 macs, 4 iPads because we still have the older generations, 4 iPhones and 3 Apple watches. Fortunately (but unfortunately for the wallet), hubby is a little innovative when it  comes to new technologies.
> The new MacBook Air and IPad Pro do seems very nice though.





uhpharm01 said:


> Tech Fall is so much fun.



Ok uhparm01, and Purdue1988, this one is for you!  Tech fall is indeed fun!!!I was bad and snuck away from work for .....





My new trifecta of Apple, and “onefecta” of H watch. I couldn’t resist the new larger iPad Pro, still in the box (what I bought today) pictured here with my new blue horizon watch band, and my new XS Max. The larger pro is thin, light, and not much bigger form factor wise than my old 9.7 pro!  Now I’ve got SUCH major life decisions like keyboard cover or not? What color cover, do I match my H watchband to it? Apple Pencil or not?  How long do I have to wait for my new MacBook Air in gold?  How many 90 scarves is a MacBook in the H economy?  

Sheesh. I’m outta control, as is the case with H, and I probably should say SOMEBODY STOP ME!  But I don’t want to hear that.  Thank goodness tpf motto is shallow obsessing encouraged, as I’m massively obsessed.  Thanks for getting it everybody!!


----------



## Marionpasadena

Wow already received the band. Here are some pix.


----------



## acrowcounted

Per photos posted by our dear @weN84 from press day...looks like we might be getting more band options in SS19. Looks like medor on a red/fushia band in front of the purple backpack on the top level...?


----------



## Jem131

uhpharm01 said:


> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/produc...mm-1ST44CWWAMBRE_KITpH0240001v00pH077063CJAA/


Lovely, wear it in good health!
I purchased the 44 and wear it with my 38mm double tour etoupe strap.  The strap is the longer length and was purchased 2 years ago (i think it looks beautiful and more feminine with this strap.)
While I love the look of my Hermes Series 4, I am terribly disappointed that I can’t enjoy it with the new colorful double tour bands that came with the series. I have a normal sized wrist but the straps are simply too short. There appear to be multiple comments on this on Apple’s US website, so hopefully new longer bands will be coming soon.


----------



## acrowcounted

FYI almost all of the series 4 watch bands are currently available on the US Hermes.com


----------



## DrTr

Marionpasadena said:


> Wow already received the band. Here are some pix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245935
> View attachment 4245937
> View attachment 4245939


Looks great on you!  How pretty.


----------



## DrTr

acrowcounted said:


> Per photos posted by our dear @weN84 from press day...looks like we might be getting more band options in SS19. Looks like medor on a red/fushia band in front of the purple backpack on the top level...?
> View attachment 4245963


Thank you weN84 and acrowcounted!  Good eyes, we all look so closely for clues! If we’d looked at the pink orange yellow face on the 4, that was a hint at a matching band!  Thanks for the early intel


----------



## DrTr

Jem131 said:


> Lovely, wear it in good health!
> I purchased the 44 and wear it with my 38mm double tour etoupe strap.  The strap is the longer length and was purchased 2 years ago (i think it looks beautiful and more feminine with this strap.)
> While I love the look of my Hermes Series 4, I am terribly disappointed that I can’t enjoy it with the new colorful double tour bands that came with the series. I have a normal sized wrist but the straps are simply too short. There appear to be multiple comments on this on Apple’s US website, so hopefully new longer bands will be coming soon.


I’m sorry you can’t buy the Series 4 DT! It’s so disappointing. Maybe they’ll release a longer DT like they did a few years ago. 

You know, most of us have regular human wrists, but they make the DT bands for tiny wrists. I know some have tiny wrists, but I bet more of us have reasonable wrists and need more length. I hope they do fix that soon!


----------



## Jem131

acrowcounted said:


> FYI almost all of the series 4 watch bands are currently available on the US Hermes.com


Yes they’re available just not the Double Tour colors in the longer length. I imagine they’ll arrive for the holidays.  My SA is keeping watch  for me.


----------



## zzzman

I was away from this thread for a week and I missed out on all the discussions haha 



DrTr said:


> Ok uhparm01, and Purdue1988, this one is for you!  Tech fall is indeed fun!!!I was bad and snuck away from work for .....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245827
> 
> 
> My new trifecta of Apple, and “onefecta” of H watch. I couldn’t resist the new larger iPad Pro, still in the box (what I bought today) pictured here with my new blue horizon watch band, and my new XS Max. The larger pro is thin, light, and not much bigger form factor wise than my old 9.7 pro!  Now I’ve got SUCH major life decisions like keyboard cover or not? What color cover, do I match my H watchband to it? Apple Pencil or not?  How long do I have to wait for my new MacBook Air in gold?  How many 90 scarves is a MacBook in the H economy?
> 
> Sheesh. I’m outta control, as is the case with H, and I probably should say SOMEBODY STOP ME!  But I don’t want to hear that.  Thank goodness tpf motto is shallow obsessing encouraged, as I’m massively obsessed.  Thanks for getting it everybody!!



I got an iPad Pro 11 too to “replace” my 10.5. The reduced bezels and slab like design make it very elegant to hold in the hand and watch Netflix on haha. 



acrowcounted said:


> Per photos posted by our dear @weN84 from press day...looks like we might be getting more band options in SS19. Looks like medor on a red/fushia band in front of the purple backpack on the top level...?
> View attachment 4245963



What good eyes! I can’t wait for more H bands to go with my S4!

And since I couldn’t find or afford the original H cuff, I bought a very well made replica instead


----------



## uhpharm01

zzzman said:


> I was away from this thread for a week and I missed out on all the discussions haha
> 
> 
> 
> I got an iPad Pro 11 too to “replace” my 10.5. The reduced bezels and slab like design make it very elegant to hold in the hand and watch Netflix on haha.
> 
> 
> 
> What good eyes! I can’t wait for more H bands to go with my S4!
> 
> And since I couldn’t find or afford the original H cuff, I bought a very well made replica instead
> View attachment 4246814
> View attachment 4246815


Love this.  Gorgeous!


----------



## JadeFor3st

Thank you, uhparm01, for sharing all the informations on the iPad Pro and the Apple Watch new straps.


----------



## JadeFor3st

DrTr said:


> Ok uhparm01, and Purdue1988, this one is for you!  Tech fall is indeed fun!!!I was bad and snuck away from work for .....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245827
> 
> 
> My new trifecta of Apple, and “onefecta” of H watch. I couldn’t resist the new larger iPad Pro, still in the box (what I bought today) pictured here with my new blue horizon watch band, and my new XS Max. The larger pro is thin, light, and not much bigger form factor wise than my old 9.7 pro!  Now I’ve got SUCH major life decisions like keyboard cover or not? What color cover, do I match my H watchband to it? Apple Pencil or not?  How long do I have to wait for my new MacBook Air in gold?  How many 90 scarves is a MacBook in the H economy?
> 
> Sheesh. I’m outta control, as is the case with H, and I probably should say SOMEBODY STOP ME!  But I don’t want to hear that.  Thank goodness tpf motto is shallow obsessing encouraged, as I’m massively obsessed.  Thanks for getting it everybody!!



Gorgeous! I love how your nails always match your watch!
Seems like Apple has been keeping your wallet busy within the last few weeks; and there’s more to come.
Your dilemmas are good dilemmas; ones that makes you happy.


----------



## JadeFor3st

Marionpasadena said:


> Wow already received the band. Here are some pix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245935
> View attachment 4245937
> View attachment 4245939



Wow! It arrives fast! It really looks really nice on you. I’m contemplating if I should order one in the DT too...


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> I was away from this thread for a week and I missed out on all the discussions haha
> 
> 
> 
> I got an iPad Pro 11 too to “replace” my 10.5. The reduced bezels and slab like design make it very elegant to hold in the hand and watch Netflix on haha.
> 
> 
> 
> What good eyes! I can’t wait for more H bands to go with my S4!
> 
> And since I couldn’t find or afford the original H cuff, I bought a very well made replica instead
> View attachment 4246814
> View attachment 4246815


I know. Isn’t the new pro too cool?  Everything right now looks huge. But it’s great to read and work on. Congrats!
And your new cuff looks great. and it looks like it fits well.


----------



## DrTr

Purdue1988 said:


> Gorgeous! I love how your nails always match your watch!
> Seems like Apple has been keeping your wallet busy within the last few weeks; and there’s more to come.
> Your dilemmas are good dilemmas; ones that makes you happy.


Thank you Purdue1988!  Yes my wallet via Apple Pay is smoking!  Yes, they make me happy, and I just happened to have older ipad pro and a MacBook that I can’t now upgrade to latest OS. I don’t like that, as the machine becomes less secure. So that will be my “Justification” for  NEW MACBOOK AIR in gold in Jan!  And they released new of everything I love and use all the time in the last two months! 

How funny, just a happy accident with the blue nails. The DT was done on purpose. Thanks, you made my day


----------



## JadeFor3st

DrTr said:


> Thank you Purdue1988!  Yes my wallet via Apple Pay is smoking!  Yes, they make me happy, and I just happened to have older ipad pro and a MacBook that I can’t now upgrade to latest OS. I don’t like that, as the machine becomes less secure. So that will be my “Justification” for  NEW MACBOOK AIR in gold in Jan!  And they released new of everything I love and use all the time in the last two months!
> 
> How funny, just a happy accident with the blue nails. The DT was done on purpose. Thanks, you made my day



Something to look forward to in January.  
Also New year, new Hermes quotas.


----------



## jagwomen

I got an Apple Watch 4 for my birthday today. This is the Nike version in black I was wondering if anybody knows if it is possibly to buy a Hermès watch wristband change it? I am totally new to apple watches and knew nothing about them before my hubby gave it to me as my birthday present.


----------



## krawford

My Series 4. Love the orange band


----------



## JadeFor3st

jagwomen said:


> I got an Apple Watch 4 for my birthday today. This is the Nike version in black I was wondering if anybody knows if it is possibly to buy a Hermès watch wristband change it? I am totally new to apple watches and knew nothing about them before my hubby gave it to me as my birthday present.



Congratulations on your new Apple Watch. Yes, you can buy the Hermes watch band; just make sure you buy the right size for your watch. There are two available sizes; size 40 and size 44. Enjoy your new watch.


----------



## jagwomen

Purdue1988 said:


> Congratulations on your new Apple Watch. Yes, you can buy the Hermes watch band; just make sure you buy the right size for your watch. There are two available sizes; size 40 and size 44. Enjoy your new watch.


Great  is it available in the hermès boutique or mostly online? Are there different types or only one with the two sizes. Mine is the 40mm


----------



## JadeFor3st

jagwomen said:


> Great  is it available in the hermès boutique or mostly online? Are there different types or only one with the two sizes. Mine is the 40mm



Boutique and online. Check the Apple store too. It depends on what they have available.
There are various types. Some comes in both sizes while some comes only in one size or the other.
The one I know you cannot get without purchasing an Hermes Apple Watch is the Hermes orange sports band. But there are plenty of them selling on eBay.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## jagwomen

Purdue1988 said:


> Boutique and online. Check the Apple store too. It depends on what they have available.
> There are various types. Some comes in both sizes while some comes only in one size or the other.
> The one I know you cannot get without purchasing an Hermes Apple Watch is the Hermes orange sports band. But there are plenty of them selling on eBay.


One last question does the wrist band on the Apple Watch 3 fit the Apple Watch 4? Or does it have to be the wristband for the 4 when you have the 40mm


----------



## acrowcounted

jagwomen said:


> One last question does the wrist band on the Apple Watch 3 fit the Apple Watch 4? Or does it have to be the wristband for the 4 when you have the 40mm


All series 0-3 38mm watch bands fit the series 4 40mm Watch face.


----------



## jagwomen

acrowcounted said:


> All series 0-3 38mm watch bands fit the series 4 40mm Watch face.


Thank you so much!


----------



## DrTr

Purdue1988 said:


> Something to look forward to in January.
> Also New year, new Hermes quotas.


Indeed!


----------



## nikkisharif

Marionpasadena said:


> Wow already received the band. Here are some pix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245935
> View attachment 4245937
> View attachment 4245939



That’s absolutely beautiful[emoji7][emoji7] I wish they made it for the 40mm[emoji20]


----------



## navicular

Hi all 

I’m wondering if the double tour straps for the 40mm are still able to fit the 44mm watch face and stay in place?

I’m aware that they are made for the 40mm case but am thinking of switching it up as I need the larger size but like the look of the double tour


----------



## FreddieMac

navicular said:


> Hi all
> 
> I’m wondering if the double tour straps for the 40mm are still able to fit the 44mm watch face and stay in place?
> 
> I’m aware that they are made for the 40mm case but am thinking of switching it up as I need the larger size but like the look of the double tour



Hi, I believe you can slide in and ‘fix’ the smaller straps, but obviously the hardware lug is shorter, as is the strap, proprtionally.

So yes, it should work, but how good it’ll look is your call!


----------



## zzzman

Saw this on insta - look at all these gorgeous Hermès bands


----------



## zzzman

There’s a new watch app for the Apple Watch Hermès called H Break

It’s just three mini games you can play on your watch, a slide puzzle, move the watch around so that three balls land on targets and a memory one where you tap four tiles in a specific sequence.


----------



## Dr. H

Strap family is growing [emoji3]


----------



## Rhl2987

Does anyone here have an Apple watch with a different color face (gold, for example) and wear it with the Hermes strap? I would love an Hermes strap but I’m being gifted with the gold tone watch for Christmas. My engagement ring is rose gold so I wanted the gold tone rather than stainless or aluminum.


----------



## zzzman

Dr. H said:


> Strap family is growing [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4286032



What an amazing collection!! 

I am soo soo jealous!


----------



## Dr. H

zzzman said:


> What an amazing collection!!
> 
> I am soo soo jealous!



Thank you so much [emoji120]


----------



## The Cat

Rhl2987 said:


> Does anyone here have an Apple watch with a different color face (gold, for example) and wear it with the Hermes strap? I would love an Hermes strap but I’m being gifted with the gold tone watch for Christmas. My engagement ring is rose gold so I wanted the gold tone rather than stainless or aluminum.



I have seen it done .
I have also seen Hermès faces put on them .


----------



## zzzman

Dr. H said:


> Thank you so much [emoji120]


Which one do you like the most?

Can I please see the amber/rose on your wrist with the watch?


----------



## Ksyusha

Hi! any news about new straps?


zzzman said:


> There’s a new watch app for the Apple Watch Hermès called H Break
> 
> It’s just three mini games you can play on your watch, a slide puzzle, move the watch around so that three balls land on targets and a memory one where you tap four tiles in a specific sequence.
> 
> View attachment 4271202


this is so cool thanks! spent and hour playing))))


----------



## FreddieMac

Ksyusha said:


> Hi! any news about new straps?
> 
> this is so cool thanks! spent and hour playing))))



In the past, straps have been launched in Spring and Autumn collections, so I would guess the next wave of straps may launch in April.


----------



## Dr. H

zzzman said:


> Which one do you like the most?
> 
> Can I please see the amber/rose on your wrist with the watch?



The barenia cuff and medor 
Here is the picture of the Amber strap ... hard to get both side of the strap while wearing them on my wrist ... my apology for the poor picture [emoji4]


----------



## zzzman

Dr. H said:


> The barenia cuff and medor
> Here is the picture of the Amber strap ... hard to get both side of the strap while wearing them on my wrist ... my apology for the poor picture [emoji4]
> View attachment 4295262


Gorgeous!!

Now I’m tempted to buy it


----------



## Babsiegirl

Has anyone ever seen a black single tour band for a 38/40mm?  It seems to be the only color I would like to add! Thanks.


----------



## calexandre

Babsiegirl said:


> Has anyone ever seen a black single tour band for a 38/40mm?  It seems to be the only color I would like to add! Thanks.



There are black box leather bands for that size. H is no longer producing them, but they pop up on the resale market from time to time and they're gorgeous.


----------



## MaegUT07

Just ordered my first Hermes Apple Watch - Stainless Steel Case with Bleu Indigo Swift Leather Double Tour strap.  The estimated arrival is the week of Feb. 11 so I hope it gets here earlier than that!


----------



## MaegUT07

My Hermès Apple Watch has arrived! So excited to wear it!



MaegUT07 said:


> Just ordered my first Hermes Apple Watch - Stainless Steel Case with Bleu Indigo Swift Leather Double Tour strap.  The estimated arrival is the week of Feb. 11 so I hope it gets here earlier than that!


----------



## JadeFor3st

MaegUT07 said:


> My Hermès Apple Watch has arrived! So excited to wear it!



Congratulations on your new watch. I hope you will enjoy wearing/using it as much as many of us do.


----------



## uhpharm01

...


----------



## Ksyusha

New on H.com

Looks great for summer


----------



## luvmy3girls

MaegUT07 said:


> My Hermès Apple Watch has arrived! So excited to wear it!



Love it. Modeling pic? [emoji4]


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Babsiegirl said:


> Has anyone ever seen a black single tour band for a 38/40mm?  It seems to be the only color I would like to add! Thanks.



Here’s one, if you don’t mind paying a premium.

https://carterlux.com/product/single-tour-noir-hermes-band-apple-watch-42mm-38mm/


----------



## Babsiegirl

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Here’s one, if you don’t mind paying a premium.
> 
> https://carterlux.com/product/single-tour-noir-hermes-band-apple-watch-42mm-38mm/



Thanks, beautiful band but way too expensive!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Babsiegirl said:


> Thanks, beautiful band but way too expensive!!



I agree.  Everything’s way overpriced on that website.


----------



## MaegUT07

luvmy3girls said:


> Love it. Modeling pic? [emoji4]



I have a manicure appointment tonight (eek!), but I’ve been loving my watch. I wear it with a simple Tiffany Atlas Silver Bangle with Sapphires. It’s my fave combo right now!


----------



## zzzman

New Hermès face colours in watchOS 5.2


----------



## FreddieMac

It is said the gradient on these will rotate with the minute hand, like the other more recent faces.


----------



## acrowcounted

FreddieMac said:


> It is said the gradient on these will rotate with the minute hand, like the other more recent faces.


Ahhhh! How cool! Wonder if this means new band offerings are on the horizon!!


----------



## krawford

acrowcounted said:


> Ahhhh! How cool! Wonder if this means new band offerings are on the horizon!!


I hope there will be new bands in the horizon.  More single tour bands for 40mm in a variety of colors.  Longer double tour bands.


----------



## FreddieMac

I guess we could be approaching the spring/summer band launch that seems to be part of the 6-month Apple cycle... fingers crossed!


----------



## krawford

zzzman said:


> New Hermès face colours in watchOS 5.2
> 
> View attachment 4346983


When does watchOS 5.2 come out?  I just updated my watch to watchOS  5.1.3


----------



## lvgucciaddict38

I have the first series Apple Watch. I can’t justify getting an Hermes Apple Watch when mine works perfectly fine (though it’s tempting to just go and get one!). Instead, I found beautiful leather double tour watch bands on Etsy, like the Hermès barenia strap. For now, I’m happy with this! For now. [emoji23]


----------



## FreddieMac

Current speculation is that new straps will be launched on the 21st of March (1st day of spring) or the 25th, the an Apple event is rumoured to happen.

A lot of the current bands are out of stock, so a Spring line-up is plausible in the near future.


----------



## zzzman

krawford said:


> When does watchOS 5.2 come out?  I just updated my watch to watchOS  5.1.3



Probably end of March to coincide with the launch of the rumoured new tv and news subscription service?


----------



## acrowcounted

Today my store had a Noir Tadelak leather 40mm single tour band. DH didn’t care for it so I passed but it’s still on my mind. Didn’t even know this combo existed...


----------



## Bagologist

Upgraded my OG (Series 0 Aluminum Sport) to 40mm SS Double Tour with Bordeaux/Rose Extreme/Rose Azalee Swift Leather. Love how it comes with an Orange Sport Band!


----------



## FreddieMac

acrowcounted said:


> Today my store had a Noir Tadelak leather 40mm single tour band. DH didn’t care for it so I passed but it’s still on my mind. Didn’t even know this combo existed...



Oooh, thanks for sharing, I hope this is an early release from the new collection. Praying for some Ebène Barenia action on the 40mm too!


----------



## FreddieMac

Apple's Spring event is scheduled for 25th March, so hopefully only 2 weeks until we have news of the new band collection.


----------



## hannahsophia

I just grabbed noir on the website. Can’t believe my luck.


----------



## acrowcounted

hannahsophia said:


> I just grabbed noir on the website. Can’t believe my luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377299


Oh wow so it's Box leather! I saw this at my store a week and a half ago and thought it was Tadalekt because it has the most gorgeous sparkle to it. I still regret not purchasing it. Sigh. Congrats!


----------



## HereToLearn

If someone has a 38mm band they wear on their 40mm watch, could you please take pictures of how it looks?  Many thanks!


----------



## acrowcounted

HereToLearn said:


> If someone has a 38mm band they wear on their 40mm watch, could you please take pictures of how it looks?  Many thanks!


They are completely interchangeable and indistinguishable from one another. Apple purposely designed the 40mm band attachment to be identical to the 38.


----------



## HereToLearn

acrowcounted said:


> They are completely interchangeable and indistinguishable from one another. Apple purposely designed the 40mm band attachment to be identical to the 38.


Thanks!


----------



## zzzman

The new colours are out but they look a bit muted. Hopefully they’re prettier in person!


----------



## acrowcounted

zzzman said:


> The new colours are out but they look a bit muted. Hopefully they’re prettier in person!
> 
> View attachment 4378285


They match the faces shown a few weeks ago. Again I wish they didn't divide color options by Watch face size and assume that women=pink=40mm while men=blue=44mm. 

That being said, I will probably get the pink single tour and mix the Sakura strap with the Rose Extreme strap from the original series 4 release for an all pink combo.


----------



## Marionpasadena

Anyone heard about new bands or faces?


----------



## HereToLearn

Marionpasadena said:


> Anyone heard about new bands or faces?



I bought the double tours of all 3 new colors and am expecting them to arrive tomorrow. I like the colors in the post above, and love that the different bands give my watch a completely different look as often as I’d like. Hopefully they are as pretty in person!


----------



## bluerosespf

I'm so sad there's no single tour 40 in the blue color combo. I bought the RS/Craie/Argile double tour and may circle back to the Bleu Lin/Craie/BdN as well.


----------



## krawford

I just order the double tour LONG strap in Indigo on the h.com website.  Does anyone have a Bleu Indigo strap?  I hope I like it.


----------



## Babsiegirl

hannahsophia said:


> I just grabbed noir on the website. Can’t believe my luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377299



I ordered this one too!! Been looking for a black strap for a long time.[emoji3]


----------



## DreamingPink

krawford said:


> I just order the double tour LONG strap in Indigo on the h.com website.  Does anyone have a Bleu Indigo strap?  I hope I like it.



I have indigo double tour strap and love it! Very elegant dark blue, and with the smooth texture of swift leather, the watch can be dress up or down [emoji173]️


----------



## HereToLearn

I have the Indigo double tour and I love it as well.  Swift has such a soft feel, and a sheen that I didn't expect.  I've worn it with jeans and out at night.   The double tour adds something extra - I really like the look of watch/bracelet.


----------



## Marionpasadena

acrowcounted said:


> They match the faces shown a few weeks ago. Again I wish they didn't divide color options by Watch face size and assume that women=pink=40mm while men=blue=44mm.
> 
> That being said, I will probably get the pink single tour and mix the Sakura strap with the Rose Extreme strap from the original series 4 release for an all pink combo.



Are new faces out? I am not seeing them in face gallery?


----------



## acrowcounted

Marionpasadena said:


> Are new faces out? I am not seeing them in face gallery?


They're coming in the 5.2 watchOS update, I believe.


----------



## FreddieMac

acrowcounted said:


> They're coming in the 5.2 watchOS update, I believe.



Which I think is due to launch this coming Monday 25th!


----------



## zzzman

Pics of new colours from Instagram


----------



## zzzman

Two more. I couldn’t edit my original post above.


----------



## JadeFor3st

I picked up the Sakura/Craie/Argile Double Tour.


----------



## Marionpasadena

zzzman said:


> Two more. I couldn’t edit my original post above.
> View attachment 4381873
> View attachment 4381874



I got this one too! Looks really nice with the new blue face!


----------



## Babsiegirl

zzzman said:


> Two more. I couldn’t edit my original post above.
> View attachment 4381873
> View attachment 4381874



I updated my watch when it was available, but I don’t see any new faces. I have the series 4 Hermes. Am I missing something? Thanks


----------



## zzzman

Babsiegirl said:


> I updated my watch when it was available, but I don’t see any new faces. I have the series 4 Hermes. Am I missing something? Thanks



Did you install the latest version watchOS 5.2? 

If yes, it should be one of the selections when you change the colour.


----------



## zzzman

Marionpasadena said:


> I got this one too! Looks really nice with the new blue face!



Do you mind sharing some pics? Still haven’t bought mine yet!


----------



## Babsiegirl

zzzman said:


> Did you install the latest version watchOS 5.2?
> 
> If yes, it should be one of the selections when you change the colour.
> View attachment 4390343



Thanks zzzman. I guess I thought the faces would already be set up in new section. I didn’t realize you hade to go in and customize yourself!!


----------



## jcmbro

Hi all, am brand new here and am very grateful for all of your posts - I've spent all afternoon devouring them! My husband bought me a 44mm Hermes Series 4 watch with Ébène Barenia Leather Single Tour Deployment Buckle a few days ago. Its gorgeous but I think I would prefer the 40mm on my wrist (the 44mm just feels too big and heavy, even though my wrists aren't skinny) and I love the look of the Double Tour straps, particularly Etoupe, but also Fauve. I have a question I wonder whether you can help with: 

- The standard Double Tour strap on the Apple website says that it fits wrists 130-155mm. When I look on the Hermes website it states 140-160mm on the page with the watches or 145-170mm for the strap when bought on its own. Are there really 2 versions and, if so, is the "long" one noticeably different? I tried to try the standard double tour strap in an Apple store today but it was attached to a security device which couldn't be removed so I couldn't try it properly. I'm thinking of ordering the 40mm watch with Etoupe double tour strap, which can only be ordered directly from Hermes it would seem (in the UK at least), and I really don't want to get it wrong and end up with a strap which is too long and has the end sticking out. 

- Also, on the hermes website the Etoupe looks slightly metallic. Is this right or is the photo slightly misleading? I'm not sure I would want it to be metallic (see pic below). 

Thanks so much for any advice!
x


----------



## HereToLearn

jcmbro said:


> Hi all, am brand new here and am very grateful for all of your posts - I've spent all afternoon devouring them! My husband bought me a 44mm Hermes Series 4 watch with Ébène Barenia Leather Single Tour Deployment Buckle a few days ago. Its gorgeous but I think I would prefer the 40mm on my wrist (the 44mm just feels too big and heavy, even though my wrists aren't skinny) and I love the look of the Double Tour straps, particularly Etoupe, but also Fauve. I have a question I wonder whether you can help with:
> 
> - The standard Double Tour strap on the Apple website says that it fits wrists 130-155mm. When I look on the Hermes website it states 140-160mm on the page with the watches or 145-170mm for the strap when bought on its own. Are there really 2 versions and, if so, is the "long" one noticeably different? I tried to try the standard double tour strap in an Apple store today but it was attached to a security device which couldn't be removed so I couldn't try it properly. I'm thinking of ordering the 40mm watch with Etoupe double tour strap, which can only be ordered directly from Hermes it would seem (in the UK at least), and I really don't want to get it wrong and end up with a strap which is too long and has the end sticking out.
> 
> - Also, on the hermes website the Etoupe looks slightly metallic. Is this right or is the photo slightly misleading? I'm not sure I would want it to be metallic (see pic below).
> 
> Thanks so much for any advice!
> x



I have the Etoupe band, and I don't find it metallic in the least.  Perhaps it's the nature of Swift, as a smooth leather to appear more metallic in the photos, as that leather certainly reflects light differently than Epsom or Barenia, and some bands are in those leathers.


----------



## jcmbro

Hi all, am brand new here and am very grateful for all of your posts - I've spent all afternoon devouring them! My husband bought me a 44mm Hermes Series 4 watch with Ébène Barenia Leather Single Tour Deployment Buckle a few days ago. Its gorgeous but I think I would prefer the 40mm on my wrist (the 44mm just feels too big and heavy, even though my wrists aren't skinny) and I love the look of the Double Tour straps, particularly Etoupe, but also Fauve. I have a question I wonder whether you can help with:

- The standard Double Tour strap on the Apple website says that it fits wrists 130-155mm. When I look on the Hermes website it states 140-160mm on the page with the watches or 145-170mm for the strap when bought on its own. Are there really 2 versions and, if so, is the "long" one noticeably different? I tried to try the standard double tour strap in an Apple store today but it was attached to a security device which couldn't be removed so I couldn't try it properly. I'm thinking of ordering the 40mm watch with Etoupe double tour strap, which can only be ordered directly from Hermes it would seem (in the UK at least), and I really don't want to get it wrong and end up with a strap which is too long and has the end sticking out.

- Also, on the hermes website the Etoupe looks slightly metallic. Is this right or is the photo slightly misleading? I'm not sure I would want it to be metallic (see pic below).

Thanks so much for any advice!
x


HereToLearn said:


> I have the Etoupe band, and I don't find it metallic in the least.  Perhaps it's the nature of Swift, as a smooth leather to appear more metallic in the photos, as that leather certainly reflects light differently than Epsom or Barenia, and some bands are in those leathers.


Thank you! That's really good to know. The pic below gives a sense of why I thought it looked a bit shiny/metallic. 
Out of interest do you have the double tour strap?


----------



## whimsie

I'm new here but I've been lurking and since I couldn't find this, I decided to post it myself. First is Rose Sakura double tour mixed with Rose Extême and Rose Azalée. Next is Rose Sakura, Craie, and Argile double tour. Cheers!


----------



## HKsai

Is it true that the long double tour does not fit the bigger watch?


----------



## zzzman

HKsai said:


> Is it true that the long double tour does not fit the bigger watch?


All double tours only fit the 40mm watch case.


----------



## HereToLearn

jcmbro said:


> Hi all, am brand new here and am very grateful for all of your posts - I've spent all afternoon devouring them! My husband bought me a 44mm Hermes Series 4 watch with Ébène Barenia Leather Single Tour Deployment Buckle a few days ago. Its gorgeous but I think I would prefer the 40mm on my wrist (the 44mm just feels too big and heavy, even though my wrists aren't skinny) and I love the look of the Double Tour straps, particularly Etoupe, but also Fauve. I have a question I wonder whether you can help with:
> 
> - The standard Double Tour strap on the Apple website says that it fits wrists 130-155mm. When I look on the Hermes website it states 140-160mm on the page with the watches or 145-170mm for the strap when bought on its own. Are there really 2 versions and, if so, is the "long" one noticeably different? I tried to try the standard double tour strap in an Apple store today but it was attached to a security device which couldn't be removed so I couldn't try it properly. I'm thinking of ordering the 40mm watch with Etoupe double tour strap, which can only be ordered directly from Hermes it would seem (in the UK at least), and I really don't want to get it wrong and end up with a strap which is too long and has the end sticking out.
> 
> - Also, on the hermes website the Etoupe looks slightly metallic. Is this right or is the photo slightly misleading? I'm not sure I would want it to be metallic (see pic below).
> 
> Thanks so much for any advice!
> x
> 
> Thank you! That's really good to know. The pic below gives a sense of why I thought it looked a bit shiny/metallic.
> Out of interest do you have the double tour strap?



I do have the double tour. I have the regular length, not the long, but also have very small wrists. The double tour style is beautiful. Hopefully you can find the length most suitable for you.


----------



## bluerosespf

I’ve been on an H band tear lately. Bought both the new blue and pink double tours, last year’s rose/Bordeaux single tour (I know that’s not the exact colors), and finally snagged this one from H.com while it was still available. After missing a few that sold out, I told myself no more waiting when new bands I like come out.


----------



## JadeFor3st

whimsie said:


> I'm new here but I've been lurking and since I couldn't find this, I decided to post it myself. First is Rose Sakura double tour mixed with Rose Extême and Rose Azalée. Next is Rose Sakura, Craie, and Argile double tour. Cheers!



Beautiful!
It seems they ran out of the color Bordeaux. Your first band used to have a combinations of Rose Azalee/Rose Extreme and Bordeaux. Yours is still beautiful with the three pinks combined.


----------



## whimsie

Purdue1988 said:


> Beautiful!
> It seems they ran out of the color Bordeaux. Your first band used to have a combinations of Rose Azalee/Rose Extreme and Bordeaux. Yours is still beautiful with the three pinks combined.



They didn't run out, I chose to mix three pinks. I was wearing the bordeaux a lot in the fall/winter and wanted lighter colors for spring so I got the new sakura color to mix in.


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> The new colours are out but they look a bit muted. Hopefully they’re prettier in person!
> 
> View attachment 4378285


The pink cream and brown look like Neapolitan ice cream!  I bet they are cool in person.


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> Two more. I couldn’t edit my original post above.
> View attachment 4381873
> View attachment 4381874


zzzman, you are at the leading edge!  Looks great on you. I feel kind of silly that after my watch update I didn’t go look at new faces, once I saw new faces by chance on H.com while looking at scarves, I saw the new straps! Well, a short slide down the slippery orange slope an hour later, but I have a double tour blue Lin on the way!  I have an LV handbag that is a tri color dark blue, light blue and cream leather, fingers crossed it will look fabulous, especially with the blue cw of Animapolis!  Can’t wait to “be blue”!  Everyone’s bands look great.


----------



## zzzman

DrTr said:


> zzzman, you are at the leading edge! Looks great on you.



I wish I had one! Those pics aren't mine. I just stole them from Instagram...

I couldn't justify getting one in the end. Got a tote bag for work instead lol


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> I wish I had one! Those pics aren't mine. I just stole them from Instagram...
> 
> I couldn't justify getting one in the end. Got a tote bag for work instead lol


I know, we have to figure out in the H and Apple economy what is top priority - a band = a tote bag or a scarf 
Hope you are enjoying the bag!


----------



## Dany_37

Even though I own the Series 4 currently, I still kept thinking about the H version sooooo....I went for it! Can’t wait for it to arrive...only downside is that I hate the double tour doesn’t come in size 44, I hope they change that in future series versions.


----------



## Dr. H

bluerosespf said:


> View attachment 4394272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been on an H band tear lately. Bought both the new blue and pink double tours, last year’s rose/Bordeaux single tour (I know that’s not the exact colors), and finally snagged this one from H.com while it was still available. After missing a few that sold out, I told myself no more waiting when new bands I like come out.



Like others H products, the H Apple strap is so addicted as well. Here are my hunts from the H store around the world [emoji4]


----------



## FreddieMac

Dr. H said:


> Like others H products, the H Apple strap is so addicted as well. Here are my hunts from the H store around the world [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436032



What a fantastic collection! I do wish that H would wise up to the unisex-appeal of both sizes and not discriminate one way or another on what colours and styles are available. My small wrists feel like they're missing out on so many fabulous Barenia options!


----------



## bagidiotic

Dr. H said:


> Like others H products, the H Apple strap is so addicted as well. Here are my hunts from the H store around the world [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436032


Impressive collection of straps


----------



## megs0927

Just ordered the single tour. Went back and forth over the double. Wear quite a few bracelets on the right so decided to keep it simple on the left!!


----------



## Dany_37

Dany_37 said:


> Even though I own the Series 4 currently, I still kept thinking about the H version sooooo....I went for it! Can’t wait for it to arrive...only downside is that I hate the double tour doesn’t come in size 44, I hope they change that in future series versions.



Canceled my order with Apple and ordered from h.com.  Apple had modified my order to extend the ship time to June and I didn't want to wait that long so ordered from h.com and it will ship today and arrive Wednesday.  Went with a different color...rose sakura/craie/argile.  Also ordered a fauve double tour strap.  Can't wait!


----------



## tlamdang08

Dr. H said:


> Like others H products, the H Apple strap is so addicted as well. Here are my hunts from the H store around the world [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436032


wow, you are a  collector  . I guess that you must  have the  Deployment buckle ?


----------



## Dany_37

Anyone else went from a 44 to a 40 just to get the double tour and having regrets?  It's something about the 44 that I just love...ughh!


----------



## papertiger

Do you guys want this thread in the Clubhouse? Or not yet? Let me know


----------



## krawford

papertiger said:


> Do you guys want this thread in the Clubhouse? Or not yet? Let me know


Please. I am always searching for it


----------



## Dany_37

After canceled my order with Apple to ordered from h.com, Apple extended the ship time and I didn't want to wait that long, so I ordered from h.com. I received it a couple of weeks ago in rose sakura/craie/argile size 40 but I just wasn't happy with the size since I already owned a size 44...sent it back and exchanged for this one....received this baby today and I am now completely happy. Looks a bit blurry because there is a cover over the watch to protect the face.


----------



## renee_nyc

Hi!

Is there anyone who bought an Apple watch at Hermes in Paris who has been able to use it in the U.S.? I'm headed to Paris in a month and I would like to buy an Apple watch there since the savings with the VAT is so high. But obviously if I can't use it in the U.S. that wouldn't make sense.

Thank you!


----------



## ihsu

renee_nyc said:


> Hi!
> 
> Is there anyone who bought an Apple watch at Hermes in Paris who has been able to use it in the U.S.? I'm headed to Paris in a month and I would like to buy an Apple watch there since the savings with the VAT is so high. But obviously if I can't use it in the U.S. that wouldn't make sense.
> 
> Thank you!



The cost savings seems minimal given the higher retail prices. E.g. Single Tour 44mm $1299 + sales tax vs 1,349 euros ($1526). Also there are regional differences in the cellular models. They don't support the same LTE bands and the ECG feature was only recently released to Europe purchased watches with caveats. I personally do not use cellular, so that point is moot to me. However, if you rely on credit card protection, like extra warranty, they may not work if the purchase was ex-US.


----------



## renee_nyc

ihsu said:


> The cost savings seems minimal given the higher retail prices. E.g. Single Tour 44mm $1299 + sales tax vs 1,349 euros ($1526). Also there are regional differences in the cellular models. They don't support the same LTE bands and the ECG feature was only recently released to Europe purchased watches with caveats. I personally do not use cellular, so that point is moot to me. However, if you rely on credit card protection, like extra warranty, they may not work if the purchase was ex-US.



Thank you! At that price I would also get to take the VAT off. But it seems they are priced higher in Europe.

But as you say, none of it matters if it can't be used over here. I wouldn't use it as a phone much, but I'd like the option to.


----------



## Ksyusha

New ( already not) summer band


----------



## zzzman

Another Apple event coming next week! 

Hopefully they’ll keep the Hermès version of the Apple Watch and we see some new awesome colours and patterns!


----------



## momoc

zzzman said:


> Another Apple event coming next week!
> 
> Hopefully they’ll keep the Hermès version of the Apple Watch and we see some new awesome colours and patterns!



Oh they are definitely keeping it, my SA told me last week that they've just sent the ones they have at the boutique back because there will be a new model and they will get that one. That was even before the Apple event was officially announced...of course the rumor of a new watch has been around for a long while 

So yes, if you want confirmation - there will definitely still be Apple Watch Hermès. One thing though is all rumors seem to say this will not be a significant upgrade, so it's less like a Apple Watch Series 5, but more like a Series 4.5 if that makes sense (still all rumors before the official event though).

I wouldn't be surprised if there are new bands in any case!


----------



## zzzman

momoc said:


> Oh they are definitely keeping it, my SA told me last week that they've just sent the ones they have at the boutique back because there will be a new model and they will get that one. That was even before the Apple event was officially announced...of course the rumor of a new watch has been around for a long while
> 
> So yes, if you want confirmation - there will definitely still be Apple Watch Hermès. One thing though is all rumors seem to say this will not be a significant upgrade, so it's less like a Apple Watch Series 5, but more like a Series 4.5 if that makes sense (still all rumors before the official event though).
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if there are new bands in any case!



Love the contacts that everyone have to give us insider information! I’m eagerly awaiting the announcement!


----------



## bagnut1

momoc said:


> Oh they are definitely keeping it, my SA told me last week that they've just sent the ones they have at the boutique back because there will be a new model and they will get that one. That was even before the Apple event was officially announced...of course the rumor of a new watch has been around for a long while
> 
> So yes, if you want confirmation - there will definitely still be Apple Watch Hermès. One thing though is all rumors seem to say this will not be a significant upgrade, so it's less like a Apple Watch Series 5, but more like a Series 4.5 if that makes sense (still all rumors before the official event though).
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if there are new bands in any case!


My SA provided similar info recently when I was on a futile mission to find a single tour strap.  Definitely new bands coming, can't wait to see what the choices are....


----------



## Etriers

Someone at the Apple store said today that he thought the new watch might be slightly thinner. I’m looking forward to seeing what is unveiled.


----------



## acrowcounted

Can’t wait to see more pictures!


----------



## DrTr

The watch announcement includes always on face!!!  New H band DT and a black stainless case!  Can’t wait to see full details. Can order today - in stores 9/20.


----------



## acrowcounted




----------



## acrowcounted

Looks like they are once again limiting watch bands by watch face size. The new single tour color block bands in Bleu Encre and Étain are only available for the larger face size. Black comes in both sizes.


----------



## zzzman

What does everyone think of the new black SS? 

It looks cool but most existing Hermès bands won’t really go with that watch case.


----------



## Giuliana

zzzman said:


> What does everyone think of the new black SS?
> 
> It looks cool but most existing Hermès bands won’t really go with that watch case.


I'm not excited about the black version. I would have preferred a gold colored case instead.


----------



## Ulf

I love black, so an all black Apple Watch Hermès is great news to me – I ordered it immediately.


----------



## DrTr

I’m thrilled with the black version and one is on the way to me on 9/20!!!!  I love the always on feature, it’s a “so black” version to me and I wanted the black sports band too. I actually think some of the older bands will look great - it just depends on preference. Because trade in is so small for the watch itself, I’m keeping the stainless 4 H version too. So yippee!!!

I CANNOT WAIT!!


----------



## DrTr

Ulf said:


> I love black, so an all black Apple Watch Hermès is great news to me – I ordered it immediately.


I’m with you Ulf!!  Congrats and we shall be twins!! I’ve been wanting a black H watch and band and the always on feature sealed the deal. Now we wait


----------



## westcoastgal

acrowcounted said:


> Looks like they are once again limiting watch bands by watch face size. The new single tour color block bands in Bleu Encre and Étain are only available for the larger face size. Black comes in both sizes.


I wish there was more flexibility with this.


----------



## zzzman

The stainless steel versions with the new two coloured bands aren’t actually even available on 9/20. 

I’m tempted by the SBSS Hermès! Can’t justify keeping my current S4 though...


----------



## DrTr

westcoastgal said:


> I wish there was more flexibility with this.


I think all bands should come in both sizes - I suspect it is because H and other luxury houses still seem to draw a “hard” gender differential in many of their items. I don’t like that on several levels!  I just happened to luck out with the black because it’s exactly what I wanted. I suspect that will be slow to change. Anyone should be able to choose any item they wish - not have that decision made for them. Oh well, if it changes I suspect it will be very slow. Sorry you can’t get what you want - that happened to me two watches ago. And it’s frustrating isn’t it!!


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> The stainless steel versions with the new two coloured bands aren’t actually even available on 9/20.
> 
> I’m tempted by the SBSS Hermès! Can’t justify keeping my current S4 though...


That’s strange the stainless doesn’t show on 9/20.  They show as available to ship, but no Apple Watch available anywhere until 9/20. I couldn’t select pick up in store. I always worry about missing the delivery at home. But I will figure it out. 

Be tempted!  Here’s some enabling zzzman I’m only keeping my 4 because the trade on the H 4 is $110. Then I can choose stainless or black.


----------



## zzzman

DrTr said:


> Be tempted! Here’s some enabling zzzman I’m only keeping my 4 because the trade on the H 4 is $110. Then I can choose stainless or black.



Have you been keeping all the different series of Hermès Apple Watch?

I’ve had the S3 and S4 Hermès but always sell the old one to get the new one.

Found some hands on pics


----------



## kristyw

zzzman said:


> Have you been keeping all the different series of Hermès Apple Watch?
> 
> I’ve had the S3 and S4 Hermès but always sell the old one to get the new one.
> 
> Found some hands on pics
> View attachment 4537627
> View attachment 4537628
> View attachment 4537629
> View attachment 4537630



Can't wait to get the new watch! Waiting to confirm when they will hit the H store (supposedly also release day, 9/20?)


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> Have you been keeping all the different series of Hermès Apple Watch?
> 
> I’ve had the S3 and S4 Hermès but always sell the old one to get the new one.
> 
> Found some hands on pics
> View attachment 4537627
> View attachment 4537628
> View attachment 4537629
> View attachment 4537630


Thanks for the pics!!  No, I traded my S3 for my S4.  I may end up trading at some point, but I think I will like having a stainless case and a black one. I will give it a try anyway.


----------



## zzzman

DrTr said:


> Thanks for the pics!!  No, I traded my S3 for my S4.  I may end up trading at some point, but I think I will like having a stainless case and a black one. I will give it a try anyway.



I couldn’t help myself and ordered the SBSS Hermès. It looks very classy in the pics. Thanks for the encouragement haha.


----------



## robynbenz

Not sure if it has been posted before, but just a quick FYI....  
The 38/40 Hermes Bands work on the 42/44 Faces just fine and vise versa.  I had a 38mm Hermes Series 2 Watch and upgraded to the 4, but wanted to try the 44mm.  (I was “on the fence” due to the amount of bands I had for the 38mm). After I received the 4, I tried my Bands and all worked fine. No issues with the ends sliding, they lock perfectly.


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> I couldn’t help myself and ordered the SBSS Hermès. It looks very classy in the pics. Thanks for the encouragement haha.


Yay - I bet you will love it!  Classy, clean lines, the H face on all the time, and all the Apple Watch things we love. Post pics when you get it! I wasn’t even planning to get the 5, but like you couldn’t help myself.


----------



## jaschultze

I just went on both the Apple and Hermes websites to check out the new band options. Only Apple is showing a Noir Swift band to purchase as a stand-alone band. I also really like the Brique/Beton bands. I've always preferred a single tour, but this one looks really good as a double. I worry that it may annoy me though, and I don't have particularly small wrists, either.


----------



## zzzman

Hodinkee writeup of the Series 5. Lots of high quality photos of the Hermès S5 and other watch cases and straps.  

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/apple-watch-series-5-introducing-live-photos


----------



## ehemelay

I went a little crazy.

From Apple, I ordered the 40mm stainless steel (LOVE the look of black/black with a black strap, though) with the single tour black strap.  Delivery date is projected 9/26-10/01.

From Hermes, I ordered the double tour strap in etoupe.  No delivery date projected, but my receipt says they expect to start shipping on launch date (9/20). 

I was very tempted by the black/black version; it's so pretty!  But since I plan on switching back and forth between the two straps (and probably more, in the future), I thought the stainless steel case would be more versatile.

So excited; I've been waiting months for the 5 series to commit to an Apple Watch.  I've been waffling for a couple of years whether or not I want to wear a smart watch.  Seems both Apple and Hermes sell out of the straps quickly, so I'm crossing my fingers I like both that I ordered.


----------



## gagabag

robynbenz said:


> Not sure if it has been posted before, but just a quick FYI....
> The 38/40 Hermes Bands work on the 42/44 Faces just fine and vise versa.  I had a 38mm Hermes Series 2 Watch and upgraded to the 4, but wanted to try the 44mm.  (I was “on the fence” due to the amount of bands I had for the 38mm). After I received the 4, I tried my Bands and all worked fine. No issues with the ends sliding, they lock perfectly.


Oh that’s a pleasant surprise! I’ve got 38 and thinking of getting a 44 this time but not sure what to do with my old H straps! Could you post some photos? Thanks


----------



## DrTr

ehemelay said:


> I went a little crazy.
> 
> From Apple, I ordered the 40mm stainless steel (LOVE the look of black/black with a black strap, though) with the single tour black strap.  Delivery date is projected 9/26-10/01.
> 
> From Hermes, I ordered the double tour strap in etoupe.  No delivery date projected, but my receipt says they expect to start shipping on launch date (9/20).
> 
> I was very tempted by the black/black version; it's so pretty!  But since I plan on switching back and forth between the two straps (and probably more, in the future), I thought the stainless steel case would be more versatile.
> 
> So excited; I've been waiting months for the 5 series to commit to an Apple Watch.  I've been waffling for a couple of years whether or not I want to wear a smart watch.  Seems both Apple and Hermes sell out of the straps quickly, so I'm crossing my fingers I like both that I ordered.


How exciting - you’ve been waiting so long and now you have one on its way (soonish anyway)! Your picks sound cool, I waffled on a smart watch too, but after a year after Apple’s first, I got one and I find it to be extremely helpful in my health and working out endeavors, and just quick glances when I’m away from my phone. I forgot it yesterday morning on my walk with my dog, and I felt completely discombobulated!  So I hope you love it and enjoy it.


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> Hodinkee writeup of the Series 5. Lots of high quality photos of the Hermès S5 and other watch cases and straps.
> 
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/apple-watch-series-5-introducing-live-photos


Thanks for the link!  Liked the write up and pics. I have to say the white ceramic is beyond cool!  However, the budget for new Apple Watch has been blown with the so black. But fun to see actual photos.


----------



## DrTr

gagabag said:


> Oh that’s a pleasant surprise! I’ve got 38 and thinking of getting a 44 this time but not sure what to do with my old H straps! Could you post some photos? Thanks


I don’t have photos, but I at one time had a 42, and decided the 38 fit and looked better. To my surprise the 42 barenia DT strap I had “fit” my 38 and now my 40. The ends stick out a tiny bit, but unless someone is scrutinizing my wrist from about 6 inches away you can’t tell. I didn’t want to lose the options of the prior H straps, so I’m glad they work still. I prefer the right size strap of course, but I love my barenia! Because these things lock with the magnet, that seems to allow options.


----------



## momoc

My SA says that they will be in the H stores on September 20 too, so same day! They are currently taking reservations


----------



## DrTr

For anyone looking for DT so black 40, it is currently unavailable on Apple’s website. It appears they sold all they had in 24 hours. As I recall last year this happened too with some of the DT, but they did show up again periodically, however not many at a time, so jumping fast when you see helps. Hopefully those of you looking for one can get directly at H or selected Apple stores on 9/20. Can’t wait to see everyone’s goodies on 9/20!


----------



## zzzman

DrTr said:


> Can’t wait to see everyone’s goodies on 9/20!



I’m picking mine up 9am Australian time so should get it before most of EU and US. 

I’m intrigued by what Apple claims as limited edition packaging. Maybe it’ll come in a completely black box?


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> I’m picking mine up 9am Australian time so should get it before most of EU and US.
> 
> I’m intrigued by what Apple claims as limited edition packaging. Maybe it’ll come in a completely black box?


How exciting!  You can be our point person. I’m am wondering too but betting at least some of the packaging with be all black. Can’t wait til. Next Friday!


----------



## robynbenz

gagabag said:


> Oh that’s a pleasant surprise! I’ve got 38 and thinking of getting a 44 this time but not sure what to do with my old H straps! Could you post some photos? Thanks



I ended up Returning the 44mm to Hermes getting the 40mm.  Unfortunately I didn’t think to take photos. But I had googled it when I was thinking about going to the 44mm and there are lots of videos out there showing it.


----------



## Marionpasadena

I’m tempted by the black but wondering if it’s “too severe!”


----------



## acrowcounted

Marionpasadena said:


> I’m tempted by the black but wondering if it’s “too severe!”


I’m in the exact same boat. I wish there was something, a must-have feature or new band or new form factor, to make the decision easy for me to upgrade from my Hermes Series 4 but right now I’m leaning toward not upgrading this cycle. The limited edition SO Black package is the only thing pushing me but I worry that it may look too masculine now that I’m so used to the SS coloring.


----------



## jaschultze

acrowcounted said:


> I’m in the exact same boat. I wish there was something, a must-have feature or new band or new form factor, to make the decision easy for me to upgrade from my Hermes Series 4 but right now I’m leaning toward not upgrading this cycle. The limited edition SO Black package is the only thing pushing me but I worry that it may look too masculine now that I’m so used to the SS coloring.


I'm not upgrading yet. I did buy a black swift band (and will likely buy one of the others) but I am always concerned that the next upgrade will be the one that breaks the mold somehow and I wouldn't want to miss out on that.


----------



## DrTr

Marionpasadena said:


> I’m tempted by the black but wondering if it’s “too severe!”





acrowcounted said:


> I’m in the exact same boat. I wish there was something, a must-have feature or new band or new form factor, to make the decision easy for me to upgrade from my Hermes Series 4 but right now I’m leaning toward not upgrading this cycle. The limited edition SO Black package is the only thing pushing me but I worry that it may look too masculine now that I’m so used to the SS coloring.


It’s a pain isn’t it? We do this math every year. 

I don’t think the SO Black looks either masculine or severe!  I think it looks classy and elegant, but of course personal preference and opinions for each of us.  The one must have for me is having the face always on - that way the watch isn’t just a slab of empty glass anymore. I think if that hadn’t been added I might have passed. 

Of course to each their own - too bad we don’t have future intel isn’t it? If we knew they were going to do a round face next year or some other must have it would make decisions easier. But based on the band connectors I’m guessing our current bands would still work in a round face. 

I cannot wait til next Friday!  I keep checking order status and it still says processing. But last year it took awhile to change status as none will get delivered before the 20th.


----------



## gagabag

The always on feature is also what’s piqued my interest to get one and the all black is so sleek. Having said that, my enthusiasm with the  AW  isn’t as great as before. I have worn mine exclusively since I got the H series 3, even in suits, and ignored my other “normal” watches, but lately I’m kinda missing them. So I’m thinking of sitting this one out and wear my other watches a bit and see if I’d miss the functionality of my  AW


----------



## Babsiegirl

acrowcounted said:


> I’m in the exact same boat. I wish there was something, a must-have feature or new band or new form factor, to make the decision easy for me to upgrade from my Hermes Series 4 but right now I’m leaning toward not upgrading this cycle. The limited edition SO Black package is the only thing pushing me but I worry that it may look too masculine now that I’m so used to the SS coloring.


I’m with you. I’m not upgrading this year either. There isn’t enough new features to spend that much every year!,


----------



## zzzman

DrTr said:


> The one must have for me is having the face always on - that way the watch isn’t just a slab of empty glass anymore.



Now we can admire the beautiful Hermès watch faces even when it’s not on! 

Totally worth buying, for me personally!


----------



## Marionpasadena

Will the new black face be available with the software update I wonder?


----------



## zzzman

Marionpasadena said:


> Will the new black face be available with the software update I wonder?


Someone in the macrumors thread said that the latest watchOS 6 they installed does not contain the black face...

https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/hermès-edition-owners-thread.1999198/page-106#post-27720984


----------



## Marionpasadena

Well shoot!


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> Someone in the macrumors thread said that the latest watchOS 6 they installed does not contain the black face...
> 
> https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/hermès-edition-owners-thread.1999198/page-106#post-27720984


It makes me wonder if it will show up after next update. Usually with an H watch you get all H faces. Unless they decided only black face to Ltd edition. hmmm.


----------



## zzzman

Can’t wait for it to be Friday so I can pick up my SBSS S5! 

I’m anticipating all black Hermès boxes, black instructions and even a black Hermès bag!


----------



## Marionpasadena

Well. I went crazy and bought the black. I had originally thought I’d get the stainless and sell my 4, but now I think I’ll keep the stainless too unless I can get a good amount for it on eBay. I’d love to find the orange sport strap... I gave mine to my sister


----------



## DrTr

Marionpasadena said:


> Well. I went crazy and bought the black. I had originally thought I’d get the stainless and sell my 4, but now I think I’ll keep the stainless too unless I can get a good amount for it on eBay. I’d love to find the orange sport strap... I gave mine to my sister


Yay!  For some reason this black inspired that in me too!!  I’m planning to keep my stainless until I see if I change watches that often. Hope you enjoy!!


----------



## Marionpasadena

Now I’m wondering if I can pair 2 watches or if I have to get a second AT&T plan if I keep both watches. Does anybody know how this works?


----------



## DrTr

Marionpasadena said:


> Now I’m wondering if I can pair 2 watches or if I have to get a second AT&T plan if I keep both watches. Does anybody know how this works?


I’d be shocked if you only had to pay for service for one. ATT likes those charges!  I don’t know for sure but I’m betting it’s $10 per watch.


----------



## renee_nyc

I wear mostly black, navy, white and grey with a style that trends towards minimalist so I just ordered So Black Double Tour from the H website. I can't wait to get it, have been stalking Apple watches for awhile and this one finally felt like 'me.'


----------



## Marionpasadena

DrTr said:


> I’d be shocked if you only had to pay for service for one. ATT likes those charges!  I don’t know for sure but I’m betting it’s $10 per watch.


I called AT&T and they said you can pair 2 watches but can only have one “active” at a time. Otherwise there is another charge. But you can swap out between the two. So I guess I will test out this theory when I get the second watch.


----------



## DrTr

Marionpasadena said:


> I called AT&T and they said you can pair 2 watches but can only have one “active” at a time. Otherwise there is another charge. But you can swap out between the two. So I guess I will test out this theory when I get the second watch.


Hope they told you true!  That would be great.


----------



## whimsie

I really love the always on feature and the compass feature. However, I'm not in love with the new color offerings. I wish the encre color was a solid blue., it's so pretty. I'd totally be willing to part with my Indigo S4. As it stands, I may just wait until Spring. 

I'm seriously nervous about selling on ebay though, since I hear scammers target people that have never sold. How do you guys who have sold their watch manage?


----------



## whimsie

I apologize for double posting... but I did notice the Hermès site shows a double tour étoupe S5 that isn't on the Apple Website. I'm not huge on contrast stitching but I wear a lot of white so maybe it's actually pretty nice. What does everyone think about étoupe?


----------



## DrTr

whimsie said:


> I apologize for double posting... but I did notice the Hermès site shows a double tour étoupe S5 that isn't on the Apple Website. I'm not huge on contrast stitching but I wear a lot of white so maybe it's actually pretty nice. What does everyone think about étoupe?


I know many people love Etoupe from H and it looks really nice. I’m similar in that I don’t usually like contrast stitching, but I think it looks nice with the Etoupe band. I would have not gotten a 5 this time except for the so black version as most of the versions of combos didn’t suit me. I loved my pinks and blues from last year and all black makes me happy. Good luck with your decision


----------



## whimsie

DrTr said:


> I know many people love Etoupe from H and it looks really nice. I’m similar in that I don’t usually like contrast stitching, but I think it looks nice with the Etoupe band. I would have not gotten a 5 this time except for the so black version as most of the versions of combos didn’t suit me. I loved my pinks and blues from last year and all black makes me happy. Good luck with your decision


Thanks!

 I like the black, too, but I'm not sure it would look so great with the colors. Maybe someone can post some pictures.


----------



## DrTr

whimsie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I like the black, too, but I'm not sure it would look so great with the colors. Maybe someone can post some pictures.


I’d love to but no one will have a new watch til Friday soonest!

I think I’d love  my colored bands with the black case. The face is easily changeable, and almost no one can see the connector’s where the band slides in. It doesn’t bother me, although I know it does some people. Can’t wait to get and see!


----------



## Dany_37

I am sold on the 5 series enough so that I’ve sold my 4, that I just purchased in May by he way, to get the 5. Can’t wait for it to ship Friday. I chose the size 44, single tour in béton/étain.


----------



## zzzman

What resale price did everyone get for their S4 Hermès?

I love my Hermès but the resale value of it (and stainless steel Apple Watch in general) are quite poor.


----------



## renee_nyc

whimsie said:


> I apologize for double posting... but I did notice the Hermès site shows a double tour étoupe S5 that isn't on the Apple Website. I'm not huge on contrast stitching but I wear a lot of white so maybe it's actually pretty nice. What does everyone think about étoupe?


I’m not someone who likes contrast stitching but if I was going to do it, it would be Etoupe or Etain. Both gorgeous neutrals. I tend to wear black, navy, white and grey, and I think Etoupe would go well with those (red, burgundy and teal too.)


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> What resale price did everyone get for their S4 Hermès?
> 
> I love my Hermès but the resale value of it (and stainless steel Apple Watch in general) are quite poor.


Since I trade in at Apple it’s $110 for the face only! Hardly anything. I’ve never sold a watch so no help there sorry. 

And has anyone that ordered from Apple directly gotten a shipped notice yet? I’ve been waiting for it to change to shipped from preparing to ship for more than a week now. They did hit my card last Friday with a temp auth for the whole amount so I’m assuming it will ship in time for Friday’s scheduled delivery but part of the fun for me is watching where it is! I know, small problem, but it’s so fun to anticipate.


----------



## Marionpasadena

If I sell my stainless 4 I will sell on eBay. The Apple trade-in is a joke! 
I ordered black from Hermes, no shipping notice. Anyone else get a notice yet?


----------



## Marionpasadena

zzzman said:


> What resale price did everyone get for their S4 Hermès?
> 
> I love my Hermès but the resale value of it (and stainless steel Apple Watch in general) are quite poor.


I am going to try on eBay if I do decide to sell
the stainless 4. It will have to be more than the $110 Apple is offering!!


----------



## zzzman

Marionpasadena said:


> I am going to try on eBay if I do decide to sell
> the stainless 4. It will have to be more than the $110 Apple is offering!!


$110 is such an insult and a joke.


----------



## Marionpasadena

zzzman said:


> $110 is such an insult and a joke.


Completely. And you know they will refurbish and still get more than that for it somewhere!


----------



## ehemelay

whimsie said:


> I apologize for double posting... but I did notice the Hermès site shows a double tour étoupe S5 that isn't on the Apple Website. I'm not huge on contrast stitching but I wear a lot of white so maybe it's actually pretty nice. What does everyone think about étoupe?



I ordered the DT etoupe band from Hermes.  I wish the stitching was monotone, but am willing to try out the contrast stitching (not like I have another option!).  I think it will look nice regardless... I'll be sure to post a photo once the watch and the the extra band arrive.  I anticipate wearing the single tour black band more often, but wanted at least two options to start.

I'm also eyeing the brique/beton single tour strap, but probably need to take a beat and see if I even like the Apple Watch before I start collecting bands.  I have a tendency to go overboard when I find something new that interests me.


----------



## Dany_37

zzzman said:


> What resale price did everyone get for their S4 Hermès?
> 
> I love my Hermès but the resale value of it (and stainless steel Apple Watch in general) are quite poor.



My Hermes Series 4 was placed on eBay and sold for $910 last Friday.  I also sold a regular Series 4 that I had purchased last year in September before I purchased the Hermes (purchased Hermes in May of this year)...it sold for $285. So I've pretty much almost paid for the new watch with only a little over a couple hundred $ left.  Both sold the same day I posted them within hours of each other.


----------



## Dany_37

zzzman said:


> $110 is such an insult and a joke.



Very insulting!  When I saw that I was just stunned and quickly said, "NO WAY"


----------



## Marionpasadena

Dany_37 said:


> My Hermes Series 4 was placed on eBay and sold for $910 last Friday.  I also sold a regular Series 4 that I had purchased last year in September before I purchased the Hermes (purchased Hermes in May of this year)...it sold for $285. So I've pretty much almost paid for the new watch with only a little over a couple hundred $ left.  Both sold the same day I posted them within hours of each other.



I’d like to try to sell my 4 but want to get my new one first


----------



## zzzman

One day to go!!! So excited!!!


----------



## DrTr

And I finally see mine shipped!  It’s been sitting in Nashville of all places -figured it was coming from overseas but I bet the preorders were in US already and that’s why my status didn’t change til today. Ios13 drops today too, and I always like to upgrade the OS before pairing a new watch. Now the countdown - can’t wait to see everyone’s pics!  I like your enthusiasm zzzman


----------



## zzzman

Just picked this bad boy up. Unboxing as soon as I’m home


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> Just picked this bad boy up. Unboxing as soon as I’m home
> 
> View attachment 4544496


Wowza!!  Love the box! Was hoping for the all black packaging along with the watch and the band. Pics!  Mine is still in the air on its way for tomorrow. Can’t wait!


----------



## zzzman

More pics. The sides of the black lugs of the strap have been polished to match the space black stainless steel finish.


----------



## renee_nyc

zzzman said:


> More pics. The sides of the black lugs of the strap have been polished to match the space black stainless steel finish.
> View attachment 4544526
> View attachment 4544527
> View attachment 4544528
> View attachment 4544529
> View attachment 4544530
> View attachment 4544531


OOOH it's gorgeous! I LOVE the packaging too.
I'm so excited to get mine.


----------



## zzzman

Two tone noir faces here


----------



## Marionpasadena

Oh those are very cool! So they only are available on the series 5 watch right? I downloaded the OS 6 and the gradient is an option but no black.


----------



## ehemelay

DrTr said:


> And I finally see mine shipped!  It’s been sitting in Nashville of all places -figured it was coming from overseas but I bet the preorders were in US already and that’s why my status didn’t change til today. Ios13 drops today too, and I always like to upgrade the OS before pairing a new watch. Now the countdown - can’t wait to see everyone’s pics!  I like your enthusiasm zzzman



Lucky you!  I pre-ordered within an hour of all Series 5 styles going live on the Apple site, and mine is in China.

I'm also a little concerned because while Apple has the correct address tied to my order, UPS has the wrong state.  The ZIP is correct, so fingers crossed it arrives on or earlier than 9/26 as promised.

Mine will be stainless steel, however, so I wonder if perhaps the space black watches may have been produced earlier or separated somehow for shipment.  Oh well.  I can wait another week.


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> More pics. The sides of the black lugs of the strap have been polished to match the space black stainless steel finish.
> View attachment 4544526
> View attachment 4544527
> View attachment 4544528
> View attachment 4544529
> View attachment 4544530
> View attachment 4544531


That is one sharp watch!  Love how everything was done!  Thanks for posting - while the rest of us wait for delivery or pickup.  Congrats on you gorgeous new watch!


----------



## DrTr

ehemelay said:


> Lucky you!  I pre-ordered within an hour of all Series 5 styles going live on the Apple site, and mine is in China.
> 
> I'm also a little concerned because while Apple has the correct address tied to my order, UPS has the wrong state.  The ZIP is correct, so fingers crossed it arrives on or earlier than 9/26 as promised.
> 
> Mine will be stainless steel, however, so I wonder if perhaps the space black watches may have been produced earlier or separated somehow for shipment.  Oh well.  I can wait another week.


Mine shipped from China last year - it does make me wonder if they “pre-shipped” some of the black  for the US. Phones are delivering today too from preorder and they go live on website and in stores today so this is one busy shipping time for Apple.

 Do you have UPS MyChoice? It’s free to set up and maybe you could log in and make sure your address is correct with UPS or if not, you can then provide delivery instructions where you could say the state shows wrong. How frustrating, but zip is usually the determinant. Fingers crossed!


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> Two tone noir faces here
> 
> View attachment 4544595


Thanks zzzman for being the first to show all of us eager waiters the watch and new faces!  It really isn’t gorgeous.


----------



## ehemelay

DrTr said:


> Mine shipped from China last year - it does make me wonder if they “pre-shipped” some of the black  for the US. Phones are delivering today too from preorder and they go live on website and in stores today so this is one busy shipping time for Apple.
> 
> Do you have UPS MyChoice? It’s free to set up and maybe you could log in and make sure your address is correct with UPS or if not, you can then provide delivery instructions where you could say the state shows wrong. How frustrating, but zip is usually the determinant. Fingers crossed!



Yes, I believe the ZIP code drives how the package is routed for delivery.  I do have UPS MyChoice and can track the package's progress there (same issue with the incorrect state included in the delivery address - but at least it is tied to me as a customer).

I plan to call UPS customer service to double check that the ZIP code will be sufficient for delivery, once I see the package is stateside.  I would hate for an inexperienced CS rep to misinterpret my question and reroute the package back to China to be relabeled.  Paranoid, I guess.  In general I have good service from UPS so I'm not especially worried.  I was thrilled that the watch was shipped by UPS rather than FedEx (I ordered some other products from Apple along with the watch, which were shipped immediately by FedEx).  I know it varies by area, FedEx are a nightmare in my city.

My shipment status has been updated to show delivery by end of business on Wednesday, so I'm happy to have the watch a day earlier than originally promised!


----------



## Dany_37

Mines is still in the same status (In preparation). Just called Hermes and they stated Series 5 was available from pre-order and that they haven't shipped from Apple.  Should be receiving today and going out Monday and Tuesday...which seems to not be so true since people have already received tracking numbers for online orders.  I'll be patient though...hopefully, something changes later today.


----------



## ehemelay

Dany_37 said:


> Mines is still in the same status (In preparation). Just called Hermes and they stated Series 5 was available from pre-order and that they haven't shipped from Apple.  Should be receiving today and going out Monday and Tuesday...which seems to not be so true since people have already received tracking numbers for online orders.  I'll be patient though...hopefully, something changes later today.



Ugh.  So does Apple have to ship the Hermes, and then Hermes ships to you?  I ordered one of the new bands from Hermes; it did not have a projected shipping date but the receipt stated "will ship after 9/20/19."  

That's frustrating you have to wait longer.  You'd think Apple could trust Hermes not to ship out early, and send them their inventory ahead of the 20th.


----------



## Dany_37

ehemelay said:


> Ugh.  So does Apple have to ship the Hermes, and then Hermes ships to you?  I ordered one of the new bands from Hermes; it did not have a projected shipping date but the receipt stated "will ship after 9/20/19."
> 
> That's frustrating you have to wait longer.  You'd think Apple could trust Hermes not to ship out early, and send them their inventory ahead of the 20th.



According to the rep that I spoke with, yes, they have to ship from Apple and then to the boutiques.  It's so frustrating because I know there are people who have already received their tracking numbers so I guess it just depends on what boutique its shipping from and the order in which they received your order (just guessing).  I'm trying to be patient but my poor arm feels so naked without it (lol). I've been wearing my Rolex watch but don't really like wearing it as an everyday watch or to work.


----------



## DrTr

DrTr said:


> Thanks zzzman for being the first to show all of us eager waiters the watch and new faces!  It really isn’t gorgeous.


Correction - it really IS gorgeous!


----------



## DrTr

ehemelay said:


> Yes, I believe the ZIP code drives how the package is routed for delivery.  I do have UPS MyChoice and can track the package's progress there (same issue with the incorrect state included in the delivery address - but at least it is tied to me as a customer).
> 
> I plan to call UPS customer service to double check that the ZIP code will be sufficient for delivery, once I see the package is stateside.  I would hate for an inexperienced CS rep to misinterpret my question and reroute the package back to China to be relabeled.  Paranoid, I guess.  In general I have good service from UPS so I'm not especially worried.  I was thrilled that the watch was shipped by UPS rather than FedEx (I ordered some other products from Apple along with the watch, which were shipped immediately by FedEx).  I know it varies by area, FedEx are a nightmare in my city.
> 
> My shipment status has been updated to show delivery by end of business on Wednesday, so I'm happy to have the watch a day earlier than originally promised!


Very cool - glad it shows early. I’m with you, FedEx kind of stinks here, UPS is preferred and I can get a lot more info. Right now I’m tracking the UPS truck on a live map - love that feature!!! Still a 15 min drive away even if I was next, but probably will be this afternoon. Can’t wait to see and use an always on face!


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> More pics. The sides of the black lugs of the strap have been polished to match the space black stainless steel finish.
> View attachment 4544526
> View attachment 4544527
> View attachment 4544528
> View attachment 4544529
> View attachment 4544530
> View attachment 4544531


One tech question - did you update to Ios13 before you paired your new watch?Ios13 is supposedly a bit buggy and will have a patch already on 9/24. Any help appreciated


----------



## zzzman

DrTr said:


> One tech question - did you update to Ios13 before you paired your new watch?Ios13 is supposedly a bit buggy and will have a patch already on 9/24. Any help appreciated


I got the new iPhone as well which came preinstalled with iOS 13.


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> I got the new iPhone as well which came preinstalled with iOS 13.


Thanks - don’t really want to update current phone to the buggy version as it can affect wi fi cell service and other stuff. I assume then my new black faces won’t show until ios13 and new watch os version. We will see if I can stand to wait until Tuesday! Hope your phone isn’t having any of those bugs and that you are enjoying your watch!!

PS couldn’t stand it - downloading 13 now as you can’t pair AW 5 with ios12. UPS keeps circling madly around my general area but won’t stop!


----------



## Marionpasadena

I got the shipping notice. My Noir should arrive the coming Tuesday!


----------



## DrTr

Yay! It’s here and added as a new watch to my phone! Absolutely love this watch. The three black faces that come with the noir edition only change black to grey differently. My bag strap is the small black piece on the table - it looks like some weird appendage but is not part of the watch


----------



## Marionpasadena

zzzman said:


> Two tone noir faces here
> 
> View attachment 4544595


The black faces are very classy and elegant. I am excited!


----------



## DrTr

And one more just for fun because it goes so well together


----------



## Marionpasadena

DrTr said:


> Yay! It’s here and added as a new watch to my phone! Absolutely love this watch. The three black faces that come with the noir edition only change black to grey differently. My bag strap is the small black piece on the table - it looks like some weird appendage but is not part of the watch
> 
> View attachment 4545219


It looks fabulous!


----------



## DrTr

Marionpasadena said:


> It looks fabulous!


Thanks so much Marionpasadena! I’m having so much fun playing. And the always on feature dims a bit but it looks like a “real watch” all the time. I couldn’t be more excited!


----------



## Marionpasadena

I’m headed to apple store shortly. I’m hoping they have the ceramic, I’d like to see what it looks like in person.


----------



## DrTr

Marionpasadena said:


> I’m headed to apple store shortly. I’m hoping they have the ceramic, I’d like to see what it looks like in person.


Have fun!  I’m taken with the ceramic too, I’ll be curious what you think. But three! Apple watches are NOT happening right now  and likely never. I’m still undecided about keeping my stainless 4 - it’s easy to switch back and forth.


----------



## zzzman

SBSS paired with a few different Hermes single tours. Apart from the lugs, it looks way more versatile than I thought it would.


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> SBSS paired with a few different Hermes single tours. Apart from the lugs, it looks way more versatile than I thought it would.
> 
> View attachment 4545258
> View attachment 4545260
> View attachment 4545257
> View attachment 4545256
> View attachment 4545259


I think they all look great!!!  I like all your bands and the lugs truly aren’t noticeable after wearing awhile. The black also comes with the other new color faces of the H 5. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## ehemelay

zzzman said:


> SBSS paired with a few different Hermes single tours. Apart from the lugs, it looks way more versatile than I thought it would.
> 
> View attachment 4545258
> View attachment 4545260
> View attachment 4545257
> View attachment 4545256
> View attachment 4545259


Wow!  That looks amazing.  I'm starting to regret choosing SS instead of SB... you are right; it's actually quite versatile.  

Just beautiful!


----------



## ehemelay

DrTr said:


> Yay! It’s here and added as a new watch to my phone! Absolutely love this watch. The three black faces that come with the noir edition only change black to grey differently. My bag strap is the small black piece on the table - it looks like some weird appendage but is not part of the watch
> 
> View attachment 4545219


I love that steel-y black face!  From the watch to the strap, everything is gorgeous.  I'm glad to hear the AOD looks good, too.


----------



## Marionpasadena

DrTr said:


> Have fun!  I’m taken with the ceramic too, I’ll be curious what you think. But three! Apple watches are NOT happening right now  and likely never. I’m still undecided about keeping my stainless 4 - it’s easy to switch back and forth.


The ceramic is nice! I was ready to buy it but they didn’t have it in stock so I said, that’s ok was an impulse purchase and you just killed the impulse. But it’s very nice! Hermès should make a ceramic model


----------



## zzzman

ehemelay said:


> Wow!  That looks amazing.  I'm starting to regret choosing SS instead of SB... you are right; it's actually quite versatile.
> 
> Just beautiful!



Did you buy from Apple or Hermès? If Apple can just return it and get the SBSS? 




DrTr said:


> Have fun!  I’m taken with the ceramic too, I’ll be curious what you think. But three! Apple watches are NOT happening right now  and likely never. I’m still undecided about keeping my stainless 4 - it’s easy to switch back and forth.



I can’t sell my S4 at a reasonable price. Might just keep it and have two Apple Watches!


----------



## Marionpasadena

zzzman said:


> SBSS paired with a few different Hermes single tours. Apart from the lugs, it looks way more versatile than I thought it would.
> 
> View attachment 4545258
> View attachment 4545260
> View attachment 4545257
> View attachment 4545256
> View attachment 4545259


It looks great!


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> Did you buy from Apple or Hermès? If Apple can just return it and get the SBSS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t sell my S4 at a reasonable price. Might just keep it and have two Apple Watches!


For the first time I actually want two watches I think. I like having the choice between stainless and black. I now have enough bands I can see leaving a favorite on my stainless for grab and go. Not that it takes that long to switch, but some mornings that extra minute counts!  I also can see wearing the stainless on those rainy dog walks - I know they are waterproof, still prefer not to drench them. Hope you enjoy both.


----------



## DrTr

Marionpasadena said:


> The ceramic is nice! I was ready to buy it but they didn’t have it in stock so I said, that’s ok was an impulse purchase and you just killed the impulse. But it’s very nice! Hermès should make a ceramic model


I bet it is nice. But saved by lack of availability!  It looks so crisp bright white.


----------



## whimsie

zzzman said:


> SBSS paired with a few different Hermes single tours. Apart from the lugs, it looks way more versatile than I thought it would.
> 
> View attachment 4545258
> View attachment 4545260
> View attachment 4545257
> View attachment 4545256
> View attachment 4545259


Wow, I love how the OLED screen fades into the black casing. Gorgeous! I also love how it looks with the other colors. I'm curious now if I would like it with lighter colors like the craie and sakura pink band. I'd definitely love wearing it with indigo.


----------



## madamelizaking

zzzman said:


> SBSS paired with a few different Hermes single tours. Apart from the lugs, it looks way more versatile than I thought it would.
> 
> View attachment 4545258
> View attachment 4545260
> View attachment 4545257
> View attachment 4545256
> View attachment 4545259


Ughhhhh... Now I *need* it.  It's so awesome, congrats!


----------



## HKsai

May I ask if the double tour straps are the same length as the previous ones or is it longer? I can never seem to fit the previous double tour on my wrist.


----------



## DrTr

HKsai said:


> May I ask if the double tour straps are the same length as the previous ones or is it longer? I can never seem to fit the previous double tour on my wrist.


I wear my DT on the second to last hole, and at first it’s a little tight. But the swift leather loosens over time. They haven’t changed it unfortunately, if anything this black one was a little tighter thank my pink and blue DT,  but I can still get it to the same spot. Once it loosens it fits perfectly. My wrists are fairly small for a 5’8” person at 6.1”, but these DT seem to be made for tiny wrists!

 I held my breath with my first DT watch order, so if the other didn’t fit I doubt you’d find it more comfortable this time -sorry, I think they do a real disservice on how short the straps are. At one time I think they made some extra long DT but I haven’t seen that for awhile.  I also think that H and other luxury houses still do such a hard gender sort on what they classify as male or female items which is a shame. We all should be able to pick and wear whatever we want no matter what!  HTH.


----------



## HKsai

DrTr said:


> I wear my DT on the second to last hole, and at first it’s a little tight. But the swift leather loosens over time. They haven’t changed it unfortunately, if anything this black one was a little tighter thank my pink and blue DT,  but I can still get it to the same spot. Once it loosens it fits perfectly. My wrists are fairly small for a 5’8” person at 6.1”, but these DT seem to be made for tiny wrists!
> 
> I held my breath with my first DT watch order, so if the other didn’t fit I doubt you’d find it more comfortable this time -sorry, I think they do a real disservice on how short the straps are. At one time I think they made some extra long DT but I haven’t seen that for awhile.  I also think that H and other luxury houses still do such a hard gender sort on what they classify as male or female items which is a shame. We all should be able to pick and wear whatever we want no matter what!  HTH.


That’s such a bummer! I asked my SA to look out for the big one... again.


----------



## Marionpasadena

HKsai said:


> May I ask if the double tour straps are the same length as the previous ones or is it longer? I can never seem to fit the previous double tour on my wrist.


I know I’m in the same boat. I’d love the double strap but I know in the “standard” size it won’t fit. 
My black 5 is due to arrive tomorrow... with the plain black strap


----------



## aless

I heard from my SA that there will be long double tour bands in solid colors but they’re not sure about the dual color bands.


----------



## Marionpasadena

Oh that’s interesting!


----------



## HKsai

aless said:


> I heard from my SA that there will be long double tour bands in solid colors but they’re not sure about the dual color bands.


This is good news but this is still kinda annoying unless the straps will fit the bigger watch (which I doubt they would). I can’t get myself to get the small watch with the double tour (one that doesn’t fit) so I can buy a longer double tour in the future. Sigh...


----------



## DrTr

HKsai said:


> This is good news but this is still kinda annoying unless the straps will fit the bigger watch (which I doubt they would). I can’t get myself to get the small watch with the double tour (one that doesn’t fit) so I can buy a longer double tour in the future. Sigh...


I know, it’s so frustrating when you can’t get exactly what you wish.


----------



## KandyKane

Finally arrived!
I’ve had a double tour band from series 0, series 4 and 5 now. They’ve all been the same length, but I think my wrist is getting smaller (although I’ve gained 5kgs ). When I first got them they only fit on the first hole, but now I use the third one- or maybe I’m not as scared to manhandle them more.


----------



## zzzman

Review of the noir by AppleInsider


----------



## aless

HKsai said:


> This is good news but this is still kinda annoying unless the straps will fit the bigger watch (which I doubt they would). I can’t get myself to get the small watch with the double tour (one that doesn’t fit) so I can buy a longer double tour in the future. Sigh...



Yes I am in the same boat unfortunately . My wrist is right at the edge of the upper limit for the 40, so would need to try it with both the single tour and the long double tour to see if they would fit. I haven’t ordered because of that and am just hoping my H store gets the straps in next month.


----------



## HKsai

KandyKane said:


> Finally arrived!
> I’ve had a double tour band from series 0, series 4 and 5 now. They’ve all been the same length, but I think my wrist is getting smaller (although I’ve gained 5kgs ). When I first got them they only fit on the first hole, but now I use the third one- or maybe I’m not as scared to manhandle them more.


Hey! The website says that the double tour fits wrist from 130mm to 200mm. I’m even more confused now because my wrist is only 165mm which should fit. I’ve tried the previous double tour and it does not fit. Do you think they readjust each of the hole? I don’t remember what’s the official wrist size for previous version but it was significantly smaller...


----------



## Marionpasadena

I got my watch! It’s quite stunning! I will
Have to see how it looks with my other straps. Not sure the black works with all of them....


----------



## acrowcounted

Marionpasadena said:


> I got my watch! It’s quite stunning! I will
> Have to see how it looks with my other straps. Not sure the black works with all of them....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4548698


Please let us know what you think of older strap pairings. I’m still on the fence and my main hang up is how it will look with the pink, orange, and bordeaux straps I already own. Need to decide in the next day or two!


----------



## Marionpasadena

acrowcounted said:


> Please let us know what you think of older strap pairings. I’m still on the fence and my main hang up is how it will look with the pink, orange, and bordeaux straps I already own. Need to decide in the next day or two!


I think it definitely looks best with lugs and buckle in the same color. Now how many people will study/agonize over that? Probably I will and others in this group may as well. Kind of a strongish reason to keep the stainless 4. The watch looks fabulous I think with the black mesh Milano band. Anyway, here are some photos for comparison.


----------



## Marionpasadena




----------



## Marionpasadena

Sorry don’t know why they are turned around. But hopefully you get the idea. I made a “Minnie Noir”
face too . I think the bands that are not in the multi-color way seem to look best, in my opinion.


----------



## acrowcounted

Marionpasadena said:


> View attachment 4548794
> View attachment 4548795
> View attachment 4548796
> View attachment 4548797
> View attachment 4548798
> View attachment 4548799
> View attachment 4548800
> View attachment 4548801
> View attachment 4548802
> View attachment 4548803


These are a huge help! Thanks!


----------



## Marionpasadena

I also did confirm that you can add a second watch and it’s easy to switch between the 2. No extra $$ charge.


----------



## whimsie

I happened to go to the mall today so I got to compare the black stainless steel with my pink mixed band. I actually think the black stainless steel gives the look of having an infinite edge screen... so not as bad as I thought. I also looked at the brightness of the always-on-display and was quite impressed. I might have to go to Hermès later and look at the noir and etoupe bands and decide that way.


----------



## ehemelay

whimsie said:


> I happened to go to the mall today so I got to compare the black stainless steel with my pink mixed band. I actually think the black stainless steel gives the look of having an infinite edge screen... so not as bad as I thought. I also looked at the brightness of the always-on-display and was quite impressed. I might have to go to Hermès later and look at the noir and etoupe bands and decide that way.


I agree; the SBSS does look like an infinite edge screen!  I think they both look good on your wrist.  I prefer the side view when the lugs match, but I don't hate the mismatch either.  Plus when you're wearing the watch, it's only at a very odd angle of the arm and wrist that you or anyone else will see.

My SS with black single tour arrived today and I love it!  Also got shipping confirmation from Hermes that the DT etoupe band will arrive tomorrow.  I'm having a lot of fun creating and saving Hermes faces on the app and will post some photos tomorrow after the etoupe band arrives...


----------



## KandyKane

HKsai said:


> Hey! The website says that the double tour fits wrist from 130mm to 200mm. I’m even more confused now because my wrist is only 165mm which should fit. I’ve tried the previous double tour and it does not fit. Do you think they readjust each of the hole? I don’t remember what’s the official wrist size for previous version but it was significantly smaller...



ohhh, you’re right. The holes have moved very marginally


----------



## DrTr

Marionpasadena said:


> I got my watch! It’s quite stunning! I will
> Have to see how it looks with my other straps. Not sure the black works with all of them....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4548698


Yay and love it!!


----------



## DrTr

Marionpasadena said:


> View attachment 4548794
> View attachment 4548795
> View attachment 4548796
> View attachment 4548797
> View attachment 4548798
> View attachment 4548799
> View attachment 4548800
> View attachment 4548801
> View attachment 4548802
> View attachment 4548803


I think they all look great!  In some ways the silver isn’t noticeable because the top of the screen looks similar. But those of us here likely are more picky  than some. I wear all with all, and I don’t even notice after a bit.


----------



## ehemelay

My nemesis, FedEx, has pushed back the arrival of the etoupe DT band from Hermes until tomorrow, so here are some pics of my 40mm SS with single tour black band.

I was surprised that the lugs on the non-noir edition band are also SBSS.  So, whether you chose the SBSS watch or the regular SS watch, if you use more than one band - there's going to be a mismatch.  I really love the look of this SS watch, though, so I'm keeping it!


​I wore it around the house with the leather strap for a few hours yesterday.  I was a little surprised; I know many people have commented how small/short the DT band is.  I would not characterize my wrist as especially small, but I only have one more hole left on the ST band the tighten the fit.  Hopefully the leather does not stretch out too much!  I suppose I can always ask the cobbler to punch in another hole if absolutely necessary.  At least I'm confident now, there will be no fit issues with the DT.




​When I decided to jump in to the world of Apple Watch, I did it specifically for the health and fitness tracking features.  I'v been using a Fitbit for several years and everything I've heard from other AW users suggests more precise measurements and better overall data from the watch.  So I plan to wear it all the time.  With that in mind, I went ahead and ordered one of Apple's sport bands for workouts and other potentially messy activities.  (I know the Hermes sport band is the same thing, basically, and I do plan to wear it with athleisure - but I wasn't sure if a tough, sweaty workout would potentially damage that pretty orange!)  I strapped on the stone sport band for a run yesterday and found it extremely comfortable.

Also, for anyone who is interested, out of curiosity I wore _both_ my AW and Fitbit for the run.  My circuit yesterday was 4 miles.  Fitbit clocked 7468 steps, AW clocked 7508.  So - very close!!




​I already have several faces saved in my app.  I started researching AW earlier this year and was this close to buying a series 4 Hermes edition over the summer... but held out for the promise of native sleep tracking.  When I saw that series 5 would have AOD, I figured "good enough" and took the plunge.  I can't overstate how much I love the AOD.  I think for most of the faces, the AOD is actually nicer looking than the full bright display.  (Plus I immediately installed AutoSleep last night and was impressed with the data - so glad I didn't let the desire for native sleep tracking stop me from buying this watch!)


​I know most everyone on this thread is a veteran of the AW, so my apologies if this information is repetitive for you.  I am just so, so pleased with my new watch I wanted to share!!  Looking forward to the DT band arriving tomorrow...


----------



## zzzman

ehemelay said:


> My nemesis, FedEx, has pushed back the arrival of the etoupe DT band from Hermes until tomorrow, so here are some pics of my 40mm SS with single tour black band.
> 
> I was surprised that the lugs on the non-noir edition band are also SBSS.  So, whether you chose the SBSS watch or the regular SS watch, if you use more than one band - there's going to be a mismatch.  I really love the look of this SS watch, though, so I'm keeping it!
> 
> View attachment 4549613
> ​I wore it around the house with the leather strap for a few hours yesterday.  I was a little surprised; I know many people have commented how small/short the DT band is.  I would not characterize my wrist as especially small, but I only have one more hole left on the ST band the tighten the fit.  Hopefully the leather does not stretch out too much!  I suppose I can always ask the cobbler to punch in another hole if absolutely necessary.  At least I'm confident now, there will be no fit issues with the DT.
> 
> View attachment 4549614
> 
> View attachment 4549616
> ​When I decided to jump in to the world of Apple Watch, I did it specifically for the health and fitness tracking features.  I'v been using a Fitbit for several years and everything I've heard from other AW users suggests more precise measurements and better overall data from the watch.  So I plan to wear it all the time.  With that in mind, I went ahead and ordered one of Apple's sport bands for workouts and other potentially messy activities.  (I know the Hermes sport band is the same thing, basically, and I do plan to wear it with athleisure - but I wasn't sure if a tough, sweaty workout would potentially damage that pretty orange!)  I strapped on the stone sport band for a run yesterday and found it extremely comfortable.
> 
> Also, for anyone who is interested, out of curiosity I wore _both_ my AW and Fitbit for the run.  My circuit yesterday was 4 miles.  Fitbit clocked 7468 steps, AW clocked 7508.  So - very close!!
> 
> View attachment 4549630
> 
> View attachment 4549631
> ​I already have several faces saved in my app.  I started researching AW earlier this year and was this close to buying a series 4 Hermes edition over the summer... but held out for the promise of native sleep tracking.  When I saw that series 5 would have AOD, I figured "good enough" and took the plunge.  I can't overstate how much I love the AOD.  I think for most of the faces, the AOD is actually nicer looking than the full bright display.  (Plus I immediately installed AutoSleep last night and was impressed with the data - so glad I didn't let the desire for native sleep tracking stop me from buying this watch!)
> 
> View attachment 4549642
> ​I know most everyone on this thread is a veteran of the AW, so my apologies if this information is repetitive for you.  I am just so, so pleased with my new watch I wanted to share!!  Looking forward to the DT band arriving tomorrow...


Congrats and welcome to the family!


----------



## DrTr

ehemelay said:


> My nemesis, FedEx, has pushed back the arrival of the etoupe DT band from Hermes until tomorrow, so here are some pics of my 40mm SS with single tour black band.
> 
> I was surprised that the lugs on the non-noir edition band are also SBSS.  So, whether you chose the SBSS watch or the regular SS watch, if you use more than one band - there's going to be a mismatch.  I really love the look of this SS watch, though, so I'm keeping it!
> 
> View attachment 4549613
> ​I wore it around the house with the leather strap for a few hours yesterday.  I was a little surprised; I know many people have commented how small/short the DT band is.  I would not characterize my wrist as especially small, but I only have one more hole left on the ST band the tighten the fit.  Hopefully the leather does not stretch out too much!  I suppose I can always ask the cobbler to punch in another hole if absolutely necessary.  At least I'm confident now, there will be no fit issues with the DT.
> 
> View attachment 4549614
> 
> View attachment 4549616
> ​When I decided to jump in to the world of Apple Watch, I did it specifically for the health and fitness tracking features.  I'v been using a Fitbit for several years and everything I've heard from other AW users suggests more precise measurements and better overall data from the watch.  So I plan to wear it all the time.  With that in mind, I went ahead and ordered one of Apple's sport bands for workouts and other potentially messy activities.  (I know the Hermes sport band is the same thing, basically, and I do plan to wear it with athleisure - but I wasn't sure if a tough, sweaty workout would potentially damage that pretty orange!)  I strapped on the stone sport band for a run yesterday and found it extremely comfortable.
> 
> Also, for anyone who is interested, out of curiosity I wore _both_ my AW and Fitbit for the run.  My circuit yesterday was 4 miles.  Fitbit clocked 7468 steps, AW clocked 7508.  So - very close!!
> 
> View attachment 4549630
> 
> View attachment 4549631
> ​I already have several faces saved in my app.  I started researching AW earlier this year and was this close to buying a series 4 Hermes edition over the summer... but held out for the promise of native sleep tracking.  When I saw that series 5 would have AOD, I figured "good enough" and took the plunge.  I can't overstate how much I love the AOD.  I think for most of the faces, the AOD is actually nicer looking than the full bright display.  (Plus I immediately installed AutoSleep last night and was impressed with the data - so glad I didn't let the desire for native sleep tracking stop me from buying this watch!)
> 
> View attachment 4549642
> ​I know most everyone on this thread is a veteran of the AW, so my apologies if this information is repetitive for you.  I am just so, so pleased with my new watch I wanted to share!!  Looking forward to the DT band arriving tomorrow...


No apologies necessary!  Great information, and so glad you took the plunge. I love the tracking and health parts of the AW too. Hope you really enjoy it!!


----------



## HKsai

KandyKane said:


> ohhh, you’re right. The holes have moved very marginally


Thank you so much for the pictures!!! Fingers crossed that the double tour would fit. If not...I should really just give up on the idea of a double tour band lol.


----------



## whimsie

ehemelay said:


> My nemesis, FedEx, has pushed back the arrival of the etoupe DT band from Hermes until tomorrow, so here are some pics of my 40mm SS with single tour black band.
> 
> I was surprised that the lugs on the non-noir edition band are also SBSS.  So, whether you chose the SBSS watch or the regular SS watch, if you use more than one band - there's going to be a mismatch.  I really love the look of this SS watch, though, so I'm keeping it!
> 
> View attachment 4549613
> ​I wore it around the house with the leather strap for a few hours yesterday.  I was a little surprised; I know many people have commented how small/short the DT band is.  I would not characterize my wrist as especially small, but I only have one more hole left on the ST band the tighten the fit.  Hopefully the leather does not stretch out too much!  I suppose I can always ask the cobbler to punch in another hole if absolutely necessary.  At least I'm confident now, there will be no fit issues with the DT.
> 
> View attachment 4549614
> 
> View attachment 4549616
> ​When I decided to jump in to the world of Apple Watch, I did it specifically for the health and fitness tracking features.  I'v been using a Fitbit for several years and everything I've heard from other AW users suggests more precise measurements and better overall data from the watch.  So I plan to wear it all the time.  With that in mind, I went ahead and ordered one of Apple's sport bands for workouts and other potentially messy activities.  (I know the Hermes sport band is the same thing, basically, and I do plan to wear it with athleisure - but I wasn't sure if a tough, sweaty workout would potentially damage that pretty orange!)  I strapped on the stone sport band for a run yesterday and found it extremely comfortable.
> 
> Also, for anyone who is interested, out of curiosity I wore _both_ my AW and Fitbit for the run.  My circuit yesterday was 4 miles.  Fitbit clocked 7468 steps, AW clocked 7508.  So - very close!!
> 
> View attachment 4549630
> 
> View attachment 4549631
> ​I already have several faces saved in my app.  I started researching AW earlier this year and was this close to buying a series 4 Hermes edition over the summer... but held out for the promise of native sleep tracking.  When I saw that series 5 would have AOD, I figured "good enough" and took the plunge.  I can't overstate how much I love the AOD.  I think for most of the faces, the AOD is actually nicer looking than the full bright display.  (Plus I immediately installed AutoSleep last night and was impressed with the data - so glad I didn't let the desire for native sleep tracking stop me from buying this watch!)
> 
> View attachment 4549642
> ​I know most everyone on this thread is a veteran of the AW, so my apologies if this information is repetitive for you.  I am just so, so pleased with my new watch I wanted to share!!  Looking forward to the DT band arriving tomorrow...



I have small wrists, so I wear the DT like you wear the ST—only one more hole until I need to punch holes. In fact, occasionally I wear it on the last hole since the leather has stretched a bit. The 130mm minimum? Yeah that's my wrist.

I was once told if you take your middle finger to thumb and wrap around the opposite hand's wrist and they overlap, you have small wrists, if they touch you have normal wrists, and if they don't, you have large. My thumb overlaps.  I imagine people could try measuring their wrists with fabric tape or a string with a ruler and we could test the upper end of the range. I actually am afraid to try the Single Tour straps simply because I'm at the bottom of the Double Tour range. I've never actually tried the orange sport band since I like the velcro Nike sport band.

On another note, I love sleep tracking with AutoSleep and I also like their sister app HeartWatch. I'm especially curious now to see if the watch calibrates stride length since I often wonder about the fitness accuracy, too.


----------



## kristyw

ehemelay said:


> My nemesis, FedEx, has pushed back the arrival of the etoupe DT band from Hermes until tomorrow, so here are some pics of my 40mm SS with single tour black band.
> 
> I was surprised that the lugs on the non-noir edition band are also SBSS.  So, whether you chose the SBSS watch or the regular SS watch, if you use more than one band - there's going to be a mismatch.  I really love the look of this SS watch, though, so I'm keeping it!
> 
> View attachment 4549613
> ​I wore it around the house with the leather strap for a few hours yesterday.  I was a little surprised; I know many people have commented how small/short the DT band is.  I would not characterize my wrist as especially small, but I only have one more hole left on the ST band the tighten the fit.  Hopefully the leather does not stretch out too much!  I suppose I can always ask the cobbler to punch in another hole if absolutely necessary.  At least I'm confident now, there will be no fit issues with the DT.
> 
> View attachment 4549614
> 
> View attachment 4549616
> ​When I decided to jump in to the world of Apple Watch, I did it specifically for the health and fitness tracking features.  I'v been using a Fitbit for several years and everything I've heard from other AW users suggests more precise measurements and better overall data from the watch.  So I plan to wear it all the time.  With that in mind, I went ahead and ordered one of Apple's sport bands for workouts and other potentially messy activities.  (I know the Hermes sport band is the same thing, basically, and I do plan to wear it with athleisure - but I wasn't sure if a tough, sweaty workout would potentially damage that pretty orange!)  I strapped on the stone sport band for a run yesterday and found it extremely comfortable.
> 
> Also, for anyone who is interested, out of curiosity I wore _both_ my AW and Fitbit for the run.  My circuit yesterday was 4 miles.  Fitbit clocked 7468 steps, AW clocked 7508.  So - very close!!
> 
> View attachment 4549630
> 
> View attachment 4549631
> ​I already have several faces saved in my app.  I started researching AW earlier this year and was this close to buying a series 4 Hermes edition over the summer... but held out for the promise of native sleep tracking.  When I saw that series 5 would have AOD, I figured "good enough" and took the plunge.  I can't overstate how much I love the AOD.  I think for most of the faces, the AOD is actually nicer looking than the full bright display.  (Plus I immediately installed AutoSleep last night and was impressed with the data - so glad I didn't let the desire for native sleep tracking stop me from buying this watch!)
> 
> View attachment 4549642
> ​I know most everyone on this thread is a veteran of the AW, so my apologies if this information is repetitive for you.  I am just so, so pleased with my new watch I wanted to share!!  Looking forward to the DT band arriving tomorrow...



Congrats on the new watch! Just got my double tour today too  

You don't have to worry about getting the orange sports band dirty at all! I've been using mine for years at the gym, the in ocean, in the dirt etc and it still looks like new today!


----------



## Marionpasadena

ehemelay said:


> My nemesis, FedEx, has pushed back the arrival of the etoupe DT band from Hermes until tomorrow, so here are some pics of my 40mm SS with single tour black band.
> 
> I was surprised that the lugs on the non-noir edition band are also SBSS.  So, whether you chose the SBSS watch or the regular SS watch, if you use more than one band - there's going to be a mismatch.  I really love the look of this SS watch, though, so I'm keeping it!
> 
> View attachment 4549613
> ​I wore it around the house with the leather strap for a few hours yesterday.  I was a little surprised; I know many people have commented how small/short the DT band is.  I would not characterize my wrist as especially small, but I only have one more hole left on the ST band the tighten the fit.  Hopefully the leather does not stretch out too much!  I suppose I can always ask the cobbler to punch in another hole if absolutely necessary.  At least I'm confident now, there will be no fit issues with the DT.
> 
> View attachment 4549614
> 
> View attachment 4549616
> ​When I decided to jump in to the world of Apple Watch, I did it specifically for the health and fitness tracking features.  I'v been using a Fitbit for several years and everything I've heard from other AW users suggests more precise measurements and better overall data from the watch.  So I plan to wear it all the time.  With that in mind, I went ahead and ordered one of Apple's sport bands for workouts and other potentially messy activities.  (I know the Hermes sport band is the same thing, basically, and I do plan to wear it with athleisure - but I wasn't sure if a tough, sweaty workout would potentially damage that pretty orange!)  I strapped on the stone sport band for a run yesterday and found it extremely comfortable.
> 
> Also, for anyone who is interested, out of curiosity I wore _both_ my AW and Fitbit for the run.  My circuit yesterday was 4 miles.  Fitbit clocked 7468 steps, AW clocked 7508.  So - very close!!
> 
> View attachment 4549630
> 
> View attachment 4549631
> ​I already have several faces saved in my app.  I started researching AW earlier this year and was this close to buying a series 4 Hermes edition over the summer... but held out for the promise of native sleep tracking.  When I saw that series 5 would have AOD, I figured "good enough" and took the plunge.  I can't overstate how much I love the AOD.  I think for most of the faces, the AOD is actually nicer looking than the full bright display.  (Plus I immediately installed AutoSleep last night and was impressed with the data - so glad I didn't let the desire for native sleep tracking stop me from buying this watch!)
> 
> View attachment 4549642
> ​I know most everyone on this thread is a veteran of the AW, so my apologies if this information is repetitive for you.  I am just so, so pleased with my new watch I wanted to share!!  Looking forward to the DT band arriving tomorrow...


----------



## Marionpasadena

Your post is great. Lots of good information! I like you use a different strap when I walk  saving the orange for casual wear. Same with the black one that cane with the noir...


----------



## Marionpasadena

ehemelay said:


> My nemesis, FedEx, has pushed back the arrival of the etoupe DT band from Hermes until tomorrow, so here are some pics of my 40mm SS with single tour black band.
> 
> I was surprised that the lugs on the non-noir edition band are also SBSS.  So, whether you chose the SBSS watch or the regular SS watch, if you use more than one band - there's going to be a mismatch.  I really love the look of this SS watch, though, so I'm keeping it!
> 
> View attachment 4549613
> ​I wore it around the house with the leather strap for a few hours yesterday.  I was a little surprised; I know many people have commented how small/short the DT band is.  I would not characterize my wrist as especially small, but I only have one more hole left on the ST band the tighten the fit.  Hopefully the leather does not stretch out too much!  I suppose I can always ask the cobbler to punch in another hole if absolutely necessary.  At least I'm confident now, there will be no fit issues with the DT.
> 
> View attachment 4549614
> 
> View attachment 4549616
> ​When I decided to jump in to the world of Apple Watch, I did it specifically for the health and fitness tracking features.  I'v been using a Fitbit for several years and everything I've heard from other AW users suggests more precise measurements and better overall data from the watch.  So I plan to wear it all the time.  With that in mind, I went ahead and ordered one of Apple's sport bands for workouts and other potentially messy activities.  (I know the Hermes sport band is the same thing, basically, and I do plan to wear it with athleisure - but I wasn't sure if a tough, sweaty workout would potentially damage that pretty orange!)  I strapped on the stone sport band for a run yesterday and found it extremely comfortable.
> 
> Also, for anyone who is interested, out of curiosity I wore _both_ my AW and Fitbit for the run.  My circuit yesterday was 4 miles.  Fitbit clocked 7468 steps, AW clocked 7508.  So - very close!!
> 
> View attachment 4549630
> 
> View attachment 4549631
> ​I already have several faces saved in my app.  I started researching AW earlier this year and was this close to buying a series 4 Hermes edition over the summer... but held out for the promise of native sleep tracking.  When I saw that series 5 would have AOD, I figured "good enough" and took the plunge.  I can't overstate how much I love the AOD.  I think for most of the faces, the AOD is actually nicer looking than the full bright display.  (Plus I immediately installed AutoSleep last night and was impressed with the data - so glad I didn't let the desire for native sleep tracking stop me from buying this watch!)
> 
> View attachment 4549642
> ​I know most everyone on this thread is a veteran of the AW, so my apologies if this information is repetitive for you.  I am just so, so pleased with my new watch I wanted to share!!  Looking forward to the DT band arriving tomorrow...


----------



## Marionpasadena

BTW what does SBSS stand for?


----------



## ehemelay

zzzman said:


> Congrats and welcome to the family!





DrTr said:


> No apologies necessary!  Great information, and so glad you took the plunge. I love the tracking and health parts of the AW too. Hope you really enjoy it!!





whimsie said:


> I have small wrists, so I wear the DT like you wear the ST—only one more hole until I need to punch holes. In fact, occasionally I wear it on the last hole since the leather has stretched a bit. The 130mm minimum? Yeah that's my wrist.
> 
> I was once told if you take your middle finger to thumb and wrap around the opposite hand's wrist and they overlap, you have small wrists, if they touch you have normal wrists, and if they don't, you have large. My thumb overlaps.  I imagine people could try measuring their wrists with fabric tape or a string with a ruler and we could test the upper end of the range. I actually am afraid to try the Single Tour straps simply because I'm at the bottom of the Double Tour range. I've never actually tried the orange sport band since I like the velcro Nike sport band.
> 
> On another note, I love sleep tracking with AutoSleep and I also like their sister app HeartWatch. I'm especially curious now to see if the watch calibrates stride length since I often wonder about the fitness accuracy, too.





kristyw said:


> Congrats on the new watch! Just got my double tour today too
> 
> You don't have to worry about getting the orange sports band dirty at all! I've been using mine for years at the gym, the in ocean, in the dirt etc and it still looks like new today!





Marionpasadena said:


> Your post is great. Lots of good information! I like you use a different strap when I walk  saving the orange for casual wear. Same with the black one that cane with the noir...



Thank you all!  I'm happy that I have some useful information to share.  I wore the orange band for my workout and winding down time tonight; I'm glad to hear it will stand up to regular wear.  It looks like the Hermes sports band is not available for individual sale from either vendor.

I tried the thumb-to-middle-finger test and, sure enough, they overlap.  Out of curiosity I grabbed a fabric tape measure and the circumference is 5.75".  So, within range for the DT band.  I checked and the package was checked in at the FedEx hub near my house earlier tonight, so hopefully it will arrive tomorrow.  I'll be waiting to sign for that delivery! (Although FedEx almost never collects my signature, despite most of my packages "requiring" a signature for delivery.  Grumble.)


----------



## ehemelay

Marionpasadena said:


> BTW what does SBSS stand for?



Space Black Stainless Steel (vs. regular stainless steel).


----------



## Marionpasadena

ehemelay said:


> Space Black Stainless Steel (vs. regular stainless steel).


Oh. Duh! I keep calling it Noir ...


----------



## whimsie

ehemelay said:


> Thank you all!  I'm happy that I have some useful information to share.  I wore the orange band for my workout and winding down time tonight; I'm glad to hear it will stand up to regular wear.  It looks like the Hermes sports band is not available for individual sale from either vendor.
> 
> I tried the thumb-to-middle-finger test and, sure enough, they overlap.  Out of curiosity I grabbed a fabric tape measure and the circumference is 5.75".  So, within range for the DT band.  I checked and the package was checked in at the FedEx hub near my house earlier tonight, so hopefully it will arrive tomorrow.  I'll be waiting to sign for that delivery! (Although FedEx almost never collects my signature, despite most of my packages "requiring" a signature for delivery.  Grumble.)



Small wrists unite! My wrist is about 5.6" circumference. I hope you post picture of the etoupe, I'm still deciding between it and the Space Black and it seems we're practically wrist twins.


----------



## jaschultze

whimsie said:


> Small wrists unite! My wrist is about 5.6" circumference. I hope you post picture of the etoupe, I'm still deciding between it and the Space Black and it seems we're practically wrist twins.


I'm a large-wrist 40mm SS owner, trying to follow this thread a bit. I always thought DT bands are too small for me (not to mention a bit fussy) but I love the new one that was released with the 5. Are you saying I can or cannot do the DT this go-round?


----------



## whimsie

jaschultze said:


> I'm a large-wrist 40mm SS owner, trying to follow this thread a bit. I always thought DT bands are too small for me (not to mention a bit fussy) but I love the new one that was released with the 5. Are you saying I can or cannot do the DT this go-round?


I'm not sure because my wrist is around 142mm and it's _almost_ _too big_ for me and ehemelay has 146mm. KandyKane showed picture suggested they lengthened the noir DT slightly but DrTr suggested they hadn't. If your wrist fit a DT previously, I think it's a safe bet it will fit this time, too.

 If you've never tried it, maybe we can have someone who's at the opposite extreme measure their wrist. If I understood it, DrTr fits the DT at the second to last hole and might make a good comparison if we could get some wrist measuring happen! 

From my measurement at the second to last smallest hole there's 38mm play, for a total of 180mm if I did my math correct. (I measured the excess 7 holes, not calculating the 2πr for ellipse).


----------



## ehemelay

whimsie said:


> Small wrists unite! My wrist is about 5.6" circumference. I hope you post picture of the etoupe, I'm still deciding between it and the Space Black and it seems we're practically wrist twins.



The etoupe DT band arrived today; it's a great fit!

I am using one of the middle openings to buckle. (4/9).  It's just a smidge loose, but still snug enough I expect the watch will accurately count my steps and monitor my heart rate, etc. while out and about during the day.  In my three days owning the watch (total expert, right?!) I've chosen a slightly tighter fit for the sports bands so I don't feel the watch itself moving around when I'm running.  It definitely feels more like a bracelet with the leather bands.  And of course, there is plenty of room to size down if the band eventually loosens/stretches.

Here's how the DT looks on my wrist:



And I decided to wear the H edition sport band for a workout;  I realized a little sweat isn't going to hurt.    I love how the encre face looks against the orange color!!:


----------



## zzzman

Does anyone have the SBSS paired with the Encre/Beton single tour and can post some pics?


----------



## momoc

I got the single tour black one and apparently my wrist is on the small side! Very first hole on ST and it’s still a little loose for me. Maybe I should get a DT now...


----------



## renee_nyc

I know most of you have already done your unboxing. Mine took a bit longer since I ordered from H.com because I wanted recognition as an H customer and I was also curious to see if they'd throw any goodies in. They did (a perfume sample). 

I was away on a business trip and when I got home my watch was waiting for me. I love it. I'm keeping the watch face as minimal as possible. I can't believe how beautiful and stiff the watch band it, it almost freaks me out to put it on.


----------



## bluerosespf

momoc said:


> I got the single tour black one and apparently my wrist is on the small side! Very first hole on ST and it’s still a little loose for me. Maybe I should get a DT now...



I had to get another hole on my ST done at H because it was way too loose. My DTs I wear on the 2nd tightest (smallest) hole. I wish other parts of my body were as dainty as my wrists


----------



## whimsie

bluerosespf said:


> I had to get another hole on my ST done at H because it was way too loose. My DTs I wear on the 2nd tightest (smallest) hole. I wish other parts of my body were as dainty as my wrists


I can relate. I also wear my DT on the second smallest hole and wish other body parts were that dainty.


----------



## aless

Picked up my SBSS this morning! The 40mm just fits me and my wrist is about 180mm. I can only wear it on the last hole with the sport band. 




SA and I tried the etain/beton double tour but it was so small for my wrist that it was comical . We could barely get the ends of the strap to touch. I’m waiting for the long double tour to see if that might work, but for now the single is great!


----------



## renee_nyc

Been enjoying playing with my watch. I like this face a lot too.


----------



## momoc

bluerosespf said:


> I had to get another hole on my ST done at H because it was way too loose. My DTs I wear on the 2nd tightest (smallest) hole. I wish other parts of my body were as dainty as my wrists



ohhh maybe I should do that! I’m not a huge fan of the DT look / feel so I really want the ST to work for me. Do you know off the top of your head how long / how much getting the extra hole took?


----------



## ehemelay

A week in to wearing the watch, and I'm the dummy who just noticed the gradient faces transition throughout the hour just like the two-tone style faces.  

I'm not getting _fantastic_ battery life with my series 5, but I do use the workout app for 75+ minutes/day.  When I can jog outside, I'm leaving my phone behind and using the LTE for music or podcasts.  I also sleep with the watch on so I can take advantage of the AutoSleep app.  I keep the charging stand on the desk in my home office and I usually let the watch charge up for half an hour or so ( it's usually anywhere from 50-60% battery life at that point) mid-morning when I'm focused on spreadsheets and other work that requires seated concentration.  When I hop in the shower at night after my workout, it's usually down to 30-40% and I let it charge then too.  So, it's about 12 hours between short charging sessions.

I think if I timed it exactly right, I could probably get a full 24 hours of activity between charges but right now I'm fine with charging it periodically during the day.


----------



## bluerosespf

momoc said:


> ohhh maybe I should do that! I’m not a huge fan of the DT look / feel so I really want the ST to work for me. Do you know off the top of your head how long / how much getting the extra hole took?


I live in NYC so I just asked my SA to do it at Madison one time when I was in. It's free just like getting extra belt holes. There's no wait. They just take it in the back and bring it back with a new hole.


----------



## zzzman

bluerosespf said:


> I live in NYC so I just asked my SA to do it at Madison one time when I was in. It's free just like getting extra belt holes. There's no wait. They just take it in the back and bring it back with a new hole.


I add an extra hole to all my single tours at the Hermès store. They just take it out the back and come back with a strap with an extra hole in 3 mins.


----------



## zzzman

I’m in Japan at the moment and all the Hermès bands are sold out at the Apple store and Hermès stores.
They seem to be very popular this year.


----------



## seraphines

Got mine today after waiting for a month!!! So happy.


----------



## leechiyong

Does anyone wearing bracelets stacked with their watch?  I used to wear bracelets on my left wrist, but have been avoiding it to prevent scratching the watch.


----------



## seraphines

leechiyong said:


> Does anyone wearing bracelets stacked with their watch?  I used to wear bracelets on my left wrist, but have been avoiding it to prevent scratching the watch.


I feel like it would definitely scratch the side of the stainless steel.


----------



## ehemelay

leechiyong said:


> Does anyone wearing bracelets stacked with their watch?  I used to wear bracelets on my left wrist, but have been avoiding it to prevent scratching the watch.





seraphines said:


> I feel like it would definitely scratch the side of the stainless steel.



I have the same question; not worried about the SS case since I fully expect that to scratch over time anyway.  I only have a few gold bangles in my bracelet rotation and they have all scratched a bit over time as well.  Luckily I prefer that lived-in look.

My concern is the face.  I don’t want to risk damage that will affect the functionality of the watch, but at the same time I just don’t love the look of a screen protector.


----------



## MaegUT07

leechiyong said:


> Does anyone wearing bracelets stacked with their watch?  I used to wear bracelets on my left wrist, but have been avoiding it to prevent scratching the watch.



This is my current fave combination. With the Double Tour, I’m not super concerned with scratching ...


----------



## ehemelay

MaegUT07 said:


> This is my current fave combination. With the Double Tour, I’m not super concerned with scratching ...


Beautiful!  I'm going to give that a try with my DT band as well.


----------



## zzzman

SBSS with SB Milanese loop. Loving the combo!


----------



## Marionpasadena

zzzman said:


> SBSS with SB Milanese loop. Loving the combo!
> 
> View attachment 4560865
> View attachment 4560866


That’s what I’ve been using too! I think it looks very chic!


----------



## renee_nyc

zzzman said:


> SBSS with SB Milanese loop. Loving the combo!
> 
> View attachment 4560865
> View attachment 4560866


That’s the next strap I’d like to get. Looks great!


----------



## ehemelay

Just got back from a two-week work trip; I decided while traveling I would treat myself to another double tour band.  I chose the multi-color blue strap that was recently available on H.com.  (I believe it was originally released in Spring 2019 for the Series 4 watch?)

It's a bit "brighter" than my black ST and etoupe DT band.  I hope there are some holiday options available later in the year!  I would love to add a ST band in red or burgundy...


----------



## gagabag

ehemelay said:


> Just got back from a two-week work trip; I decided while traveling I would treat myself to another double tour band.  I chose the multi-color blue strap that was recently available on H.com.  (I believe it was originally released in Spring 2019 for the Series 4 watch?)
> 
> It's a bit "brighter" than my black ST and etoupe DT band.  I hope there are some holiday options available later in the year!  I would love to add a ST band in red or burgundy...
> 
> View attachment 4561692
> 
> 
> View attachment 4561693
> 
> 
> View attachment 4561694


Wow! That DT fits you perfectly! What size is your wrist?


----------



## ehemelay

gagabag said:


> Wow! That DT fits you perfectly! What size is your wrist?


Thank you!  I am wearing the blue strap today and like it quite a lot.

My wrist circumference is about 5.75" (or, a little under 150 mm).  I've been wearing my ST band on the second-to-last opening for a looser fit, the last opening to keep it snug.  If the ST band stretches out, I'll need to punch another hole for sure.


----------



## zzzman

I finally sold my S4 Hermès for around 50% of the price I paid. Not too bad and not too good either.

Very sad to part with the clown strap though :/


----------



## zzzman

Noir Hermès paired with Encre/Beton single tour. I’m loving the pattern!


----------



## Marionpasadena

zzzman said:


> SBSS with SB Milanese loop. Loving the combo!
> 
> View attachment 4560865
> View attachment 4560866


Yes I wear this combo too. I think it looks great!


----------



## Marionpasadena

zzzman said:


> Noir Hermès paired with Encre/Beton single tour. I’m loving the pattern!
> 
> View attachment 4564626
> View attachment 4564627
> View attachment 4564628
> View attachment 4564629


I got this one too!


----------



## zzzman

Noir Hermès owners who also own the SBSS Milanese loop beware!!!

Found a hairline dint in my SBSS case in the gap where it meets the screen.

I have no idea how it got there as I've been very careful with it.

Maybe it's the SBSS milanese loop that did this? I thought the DLC coating was supposed to be very strong 
	

		
			
		

		
	




So devastated


----------



## Marionpasadena

zzzman said:


> Noir Hermès owners who also own the SBSS Milanese loop beware!!!
> 
> Found a hairline dint in my SBSS case in the gap where it meets the screen.
> 
> I have no idea how it got there as I've been very careful with it.
> 
> Maybe it's the SBSS milanese loop that did this? I thought the DLC coating was supposed to be very strong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4566041
> 
> 
> So devastated


Wow that is disturbing.


----------



## Ulf

zzzman said:


> Maybe it's the SBSS milanese loop that did this?


It doesn't sound likely, but who knows? I have the black Milanese loop and have never experienced any issues with it or stemming from it.


----------



## Marionpasadena

Ulf said:


> It doesn't sound likely, but who knows? I have the black Milanese loop and have never experienced any issues with it or stemming from it.


Me neither but I will be very careful now for sure.


----------



## renee_nyc

I was going to buy this before I saw your post. But I did some research and I think you may be right. There are a few reviews on the Apple site saying the band can scratch things including your laptop and the watch face ☹️


zzzman said:


> Noir Hermès owners who also own the SBSS Milanese loop beware!!!
> 
> Found a hairline dint in my SBSS case in the gap where it meets the screen.
> 
> I have no idea how it got there as I've been very careful with it.
> 
> Maybe it's the SBSS milanese loop that did this? I thought the DLC coating was supposed to be very strong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4566041
> 
> 
> So devastated


----------



## zzzman

renee_nyc said:


> I was going to buy this before I saw your post. But I did some research and I think you may be right. There are a few reviews on the Apple site saying the band can scratch things including your laptop and the watch face ☹️



it sure looks good with the SBSS. 

But since the scratch I’ve put it away and not gonna use it again. 

photo of scratch in upper left corner. It’s tiny but still


----------



## renee_nyc

Agree, looks amazing with it.

The scratch is tiny (really tiny) but I completely understand why it would bother you!



zzzman said:


> it sure looks good with the SBSS.
> 
> But since the scratch I’ve put it away and not gonna use it again.
> 
> photo of scratch in upper left corner. It’s tiny but still
> 
> View attachment 4567094


----------



## ehemelay

Hello!  Can any longtime Apple Watch enthusiasts confirm whether or not we can expect new Hermes bands for the holiday season, or will we have to wait for the S6 release?


----------



## acrowcounted

ehemelay said:


> Hello!  Can any longtime Apple Watch enthusiasts confirm whether or not we can expect new Hermes bands for the holiday season, or will we have to wait for the S6 release?


I would guess spring time at the earliest for more releases. The secondary wave of bands for series 4 happened on March 20.


----------



## ehemelay

acrowcounted said:


> I would guess spring time at the earliest for more releases. The secondary wave of bands for series 4 happened on March 20.


Thanks for the reply!  That's a bummer, but if we have to wait for spring that might yield more variety in color vs. what one would expect for a holiday release.  I would love to get something similar to Blue Paon (although, admittedly, I've been using my Black ST band 90% of the time with my Series 5).


----------



## ehemelay

New band available on Apple.com!

Noir/brique/etain

The double tour is for 40mm, of course.  Disappointed that the single tour is only offered in 44mm.  I'm have already collected enough double tour bands since buying the S5 earlier this fall.  I would like another single tour!!


----------



## zzzman

ehemelay said:


> New band available on Apple.com!
> 
> Noir/brique/etain
> 
> The double tour is for 40mm, of course.  Disappointed that the single tour is only offered in 44mm.  I'm have already collected enough double tour bands since buying the S5 earlier this fall.  I would like another single tour!!
> 
> View attachment 4589918
> View attachment 4589919
> 
> 
> View attachment 4589920
> 
> 
> View attachment 4589922



only one new colour :/ with a SS lug and not a SBSS. 
And all references to the SBSS and noir Hermès have been removed. So that was definitely a limited release.


----------



## ehemelay

zzzman said:


> only one new colour :/ with a SS lug and not a SBSS.
> And all references to the SBSS and noir Hermès have been removed. So that was definitely a limited release.


Yes, it appears that way.  Looks like H.com is sold out of the SBSS as well.  That's too bad; it's a beautiful watch!


----------



## Marionpasadena

Gosh you’re right, the noir is nowhere to be found.


----------



## zzzman

Apple has restocked the noir band.

Hurry before they disappear!


----------



## hannahsophia

zzzman said:


> Apple has restocked the noir band.
> 
> Hurry before they disappear!


 gone again, but Hermes has the watch with black band in 44.


----------



## hannahsophia

zzzman said:


> Apple has restocked the noir band.
> 
> Hurry before they disappear!



Thanks for letting me know they reappear. I was able to grab one from the Apple site this morning. Fingers crossed it gets fulfilled.


----------



## acrowcounted

The complete SO Black series 5 Watch is back available on the USA H .com site in 40mm double tour and 44mm single tour.


----------



## Julezah

Curious for those of you who ordered from h.com how long it took to process your order and ship your watch? Thanks!


----------



## ehemelay

I have ordered a couple of bands from h.com; each took about a week to arrive.  There was a 3-4 day delay between order confirmation and shipping of the item.


----------



## pjhm

Anyone have suggestions for making double tour watch band more comfortable? Just received my new series 5 Hermès Apple Watch (wore series 3 for two years) and my wrists are not large yet have this thing on the loosest hook. Am thinking of taking it off and just wearing the single Hermès strap I used for my old series 3, if it fits.
Am sorry I bought the double strap, so beware.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

pjhm said:


> Anyone have suggestions for making double tour watch band more comfortable? Just received my new series 5 Hermès Apple Watch (wore series 3 for two years) and my wrists are not large yet have this thing on the loosest hook. Am thinking of taking it off and just wearing the single Hermès strap I used for my old series 3, if it fits.
> Am sorry I bought the double strap, so beware.



The double tour was too small for me, too.  I returned it.  I was stalking the website and happened to find one of the extra long double tours.  I suggest you keep checking the website.  They show up once in a blue moon.


----------



## pjhm

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> The double tour was too small for me, too.  I returned it.  I was stalking the website and happened to find one of the extra long double tours.  I suggest you keep checking the website.  They show up once in a blue moon.


Thank you!  Before I buy another strap,  I may ask my leather specialist  to punch another hole in the leather. Think I have an eighth or quarter inch to work with before I give up.


----------



## renee_nyc

I know it’s ridiculous but his little face is so cute I couldn’t help but put him on my watch for those times when I am cranky and need to smile.


----------



## oshinex

Can someone with the 38/40mm Hermes Single Tour strap let me know the actual measurements of just the leather piece of the straps? I want to get a bespoke version of it made. Many thanks!


----------



## ehemelay

New bands for spring available from Apple (if anyone is in an online shopping mood while hunkered down at home) - I'm not in love with any of the options for my 40mm watch, but I am intrigued by what looks like some new watch faces.  I just checked and I don't have a software update available yet for my watch, but my fingers are crossed for one coming soon.  I really like the ivory face:

Noir and blanc versions of an "allover print" DT for the 40mm watch:






A nice orange ST in both watch sizes:


And noir/blanc/gold ST in both watch sizes:




Bummed this ST Rallye band is only available in 44 mm:


----------



## Marionpasadena

ehemelay said:


> New bands for spring available from Apple (if anyone is in an online shopping mood while hunkered down at home) - I'm not in love with any of the options for my 40mm watch, but I am intrigued by what looks like some new watch faces.  I just checked and I don't have a software update available yet for my watch, but my fingers are crossed for one coming soon.  I really like the ivory face:
> 
> Noir and blanc versions of an "allover print" DT for the 40mm watch:
> 
> View attachment 4692860
> 
> View attachment 4692861
> 
> 
> A nice orange ST in both watch sizes:
> View attachment 4692863
> 
> And noir/blanc/gold ST in both watch sizes:
> View attachment 4692864
> 
> View attachment 4692865
> 
> Bummed this ST Rallye band is only available in 44 mm:
> View attachment 4692866


Thanks for the heads up. I like the cream/black/gold option. I have the noir so I think that will look very nice! I haven’t seen any new faces yet either...


----------



## zzzman

Found this on reddit. Such a lovely band!


----------



## zzzman

Is this a new band? Never seen the medor in this colour before.

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/band-apple-watch-hermes-single-tour-44-mm-medor-H074176CJS4/


----------



## JadeFor3st

I believe it was a limited edition band made for the opening of the SF store; seems like its being offered online now. It only comes in this color.

The one I purchased was a double tour.


----------



## Marionpasadena

zzzman said:


> Is this a new band? Never seen the medor in this colour before.
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/band-apple-watch-hermes-single-tour-44-mm-medor-H074176CJS4/


Cool!!


----------



## nerotony

Such a great band.


----------



## whimsie

It looks like the US website is taking orders again now. In case anyone needs to do a little shopping damage. =) I personally decided I’d hold out until the next watch upgrade.  I haven’t loved the new bands enough. There’s this one scarf though hmmm......


----------



## renee_nyc

I didn't love any of them either...until I saw this one. But it's already sold out. Hopefully someone here picked it up and will share a picture

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/band-apple-watch-hermes-double-tour-40mm-H078731CJAF/



whimsie said:


> It looks like the US website is taking orders again now. In case anyone needs to do a little shopping damage. =) I personally decided I’d hold out until the next watch upgrade.  I haven’t loved the new bands enough. There’s this one scarf though hmmm......


----------



## pjhm

I switched from my double tour back to single, double is too bulky on me and a pain to put on!


----------



## renee_nyc

pjhm said:


> I switched from my double tour back to single, double is too bulky on me and a pain to put on!


That's funny, I just ordered a single tour today. I love my DT but sometimes I want to wear other accessories and it just looks like too much. Plus I want to give it a rest.


----------



## pjhm

renee_nyc said:


> That's funny, I just ordered a single tour today. I love my DT but sometimes I want to wear other accessories and it just looks like too much. Plus I want to give it a rest.


Regardless of my style preference, I swear by these leather straps, I get mine wet all the time and it keeps it sheen and all is in tact.


----------



## Yodabest

I’ve never owned an Apple Watch but considering an Hermès double tour. For those who have it, do you find it helps keep you less “connected”? I know I look at my phone too much which I’m really trying to do less. I’m thinking that the Apple Watch could help with seeing messages without having to be attached to my phone constantly. 
Also, if I get one I’m between these two! 

Please help a girl out! The fauve is probably safer but the etain with the pattern is different. Opinions please!


----------



## fergie.c

PC1984 said:


> I’ve never owned an Apple Watch but considering an Hermès double tour. For those who have it, do you find it helps keep you less “connected”? I know I look at my phone too much which I’m really trying to do less. I’m thinking that the Apple Watch could help with seeing messages without having to be attached to my phone constantly.
> Also, if I get one I’m between these two!
> 
> Please help a girl out! The fauve is probably safer but the etain with the pattern is different. Opinions please!


the one with pattern looks amazing!


----------



## bagnut1

PC1984 said:


> I’ve never owned an Apple Watch but considering an Hermès double tour. For those who have it, do you find it helps keep you less “connected”? I know I look at my phone too much which I’m really trying to do less. I’m thinking that the Apple Watch could help with seeing messages without having to be attached to my phone constantly.
> Also, if I get one I’m between these two!
> 
> Please help a girl out! The fauve is probably safer but the etain with the pattern is different. Opinions please!


I have the Barenia and have been craving that patterned one. Both are beautiful.  IMO the patterned one is more dressy.

It does help I think with constant phone checking.  Also it's convenient to go out without a phone at all and still be connected.  DH calls me Dick Tracy when I take a call on it, LOL.


----------



## pjhm

I’m on my 2nd Apple Watch, they last about two years but then a new series always comes out. Before that I wore a Rolex daily for over twenty years. It’s still in my jewelry box but I love my Apple Watch more. I have three different straps and like the double tour the least. It looks bulky and awkward on my wrist.i prefer single strap but it’s a personal decision. I like to receive texts and calls on my Apple Watch,  but still use iPhone for emails as it’s easier to read long messages and open attachments. Hope this helps.....


----------



## Yodabest

pjhm said:


> I’m on my 2nd Apple Watch, they last about two years but then a new series always comes out. Before that I wore a Rolex daily for over twenty years. It’s still in my jewelry box but I love my Apple Watch more. I have three different straps and like the double tour the least. It looks bulky and awkward on my wrist.i prefer single strap but it’s a personal decision. I like to receive texts and calls on my Apple Watch,  but still use iPhone for emails as it’s easier to read long messages and open attachments. Hope this helps.....



Interesting about the double tour, thanks for the input! 
I did think of the one downside to not being connected to my phone.... how else would I take the 18382828 pics of my kids  
Anyway I’m going to hold out for a bit to see if I could try it in person at some point soonish.


----------



## zzzman

Does anyone know where I can find and buy the following Hermès bands?
- Fauve arenia Leather cuff
- Eperon d’Or/Marine Gala Leather
- Noir/Brique/Étain Swift Leather

I’ve tried eBay but most of the cuffs on there are fake.


----------



## gracie05

zzzman said:


> Does anyone know where I can find and buy the following Hermès bands?
> - Fauve arenia Leather cuff
> - Eperon d’Or/Marine Gala Leather
> - Noir/Brique/Étain Swift Leather
> 
> I’ve tried eBay but most of the cuffs on there are fake.



the noir/brique/etain has been popping up on the Hermes website lately. I have seen the cuff on The Real Real frequently but it will likely come at a high price with a S1 or S2 watch. I don’t think they sell bands separately.


----------



## whimsie

I just got the email that my local boutique is open by appointment only. At least I know when the new watch comes out, I’ll be able to buy from my local store again rather than Apple. I suspect it will be out in just a few more months... right?


----------



## Rouge H

I adore my Apple Watch and all the functions, I feel like Agent 99 when I can answer the phone, however at the end of the day I cant wIt to take it off as it’s so heavy. For this reason I don’t think I’ll upgrade.


----------



## MrsB

Does the Double Tour strap "stretch" over time? Wearing it somewhat tight (not uncomfortable, but definitely) and wondering if I should switch to the next hole? Thank you!


----------



## acrowcounted

MrsB said:


> Does the Double Tour strap "stretch" over time? Wearing it somewhat tight (not uncomfortable, but definitely) and wondering if I should switch to the next hole? Thank you!


My single tour swift band has stretched a tiny bit over several months and I have gone one hole tighter over that time.


----------



## PJ Gambler

I switched back to my single tour band, it stretched and is comfortable, am using one hook tighter—-double tour I didn’t wear long enough to know and in summer it’s too hot and bulky for me


----------



## MrsB

arrowcounted and PJ Gambler,

Thank you!


----------



## zzzman

Are you planning on buying the S6 Hermes if it gets released next month?

I love the Hermes faces and leather bands but working from home most of the time these days and not attending a lot of social functions, my beautiful H leather bands are just sitting in a storage box. I also mostly use the infograph face for activity tracking. The resale value is also quite low and being a luxury item I'm not sure if I will be able to sell my Noir S5 this year...

I like the option of having the Hermes faces to use when I want to but I'm not sure if I'll get the S6 Hermes this year. Maybe just the standard stainless steel or titanium or whatever new watch case material they're releasing.


----------



## jaschultze

I currently have the Series 4. I won't automatically upgrade (depends on the new features) but I will definitely get a Hermes version when I do. I really like the Hermes faces and stainless case.


----------



## nerotony

I probably won't be upgrading this year, maybe next year. My series 4 isn't getting much wear in this quarantine.


----------



## ehemelay

zzzman said:


> Are you planning on buying the S6 Hermes if it gets released next month?
> 
> I love the Hermes faces and leather bands but working from home most of the time these days and not attending a lot of social functions, my beautiful H leather bands are just sitting in a storage box. I also mostly use the infograph face for activity tracking. The resale value is also quite low and being a luxury item I'm not sure if I will be able to sell my Noir S5 this year...
> 
> I like the option of having the Hermes faces to use when I want to but I'm not sure if I'll get the S6 Hermes this year. Maybe just the standard stainless steel or titanium or whatever new watch case material they're releasing.



I’m coming up on a year with my S5 (first AW); I love it!  I am hoping for a new band out of S6 release, but unless the new watch includes some amazing features that won’t be available to me with OS7, I probably won’t upgrade to AW6.  

I’m hoping for a navy or charcoal ST band option this Fall!!


----------



## zzzman

The Apple Watch Hermès section of the Hermès website seems to have been removed, in anticipation of the Series 6 release.


----------



## ehemelay

YIPPEE!!!

I've ordered the navy ST band I was hoping for.

I would have ordered the Bambou, too, if it were available in 40mm.  Such a pretty color:




I do like the new, thinner version of the DT band as well.  If they offer it in etoupe in the future I will probably purchase that in lieu of my existing etoupe DT:



Also very cool that the Hermes face will be available with some complications once OS7 drops!

I'm not buying a new watch this time.  The only unique feature, as best I can tell, is the built-in pulse oximeter. 

Apart from the Hermes edition, I was excited to learn about the new Fitness Plus subscription for AW later this year.  I already pay monthly streaming fees for a yoga instructor and a strength training program; it will be great if I can consolidate those to a single service, especially since it integrates with the Fitness app and I won't have to remember to start my workouts in the watch in order to get "credit" for them.


----------



## leechiyong

ehemelay said:


> YIPPEE!!!
> 
> I've ordered the navy ST band I was hoping for.
> 
> I would have ordered the Bambou, too, if it were available in 40mm.  Such a pretty color:
> 
> View attachment 4849085
> 
> 
> I do like the new, thinner version of the DT band as well.  If they offer it in etoupe in the future I will probably purchase that in lieu of my existing etoupe DT:
> 
> View attachment 4849087
> 
> Also very cool that the Hermes face will be available with some complications once OS7 drops!
> 
> I'm not buying a new watch this time.  The only unique feature, as best I can tell, is the built-in pulse oximeter.
> 
> Apart from the Hermes edition, I was excited to learn about the new Fitness Plus subscription for AW later this year.  I already pay monthly streaming fees for a yoga instructor and a strength training program; it will be great if I can consolidate those to a single service, especially since it integrates with the Fitness app and I won't have to remember to start my workouts in the watch in order to get "credit" for them.


I'm disappointed they didn't release the Bambou in 40mm too.  I'm eyeing the new DT, but I have the SBSS version and kind of wonder if it'd just clash too much.


----------



## ehemelay

leechiyong said:


> I'm disappointed they didn't release the Bambou in 40mm too.  I'm eyeing the new DT, but I have the SBSS version and kind of wonder if it'd just clash too much.



Yeah... I see your point about the SBSS.  Fingers crossed the Attelage will be popular enough, they'll add more colors.  I think they could sell plenty of black, etoupe and other "basic" colors if offered.  

I would probably wear a DT band more often with the Attelage style.  I like the DT bands I have, but they skew more casual to my eye than a classic, ST band.  I usually wear them on weekends only, not that it matters anymore.  I just think the dainty Attelage style looks so crisp and professional, I guess a bit more feminine?


----------



## TheLuxeBoheme

I was hoping for a gold case this year. I skipped out on upgrading last year because it wasn’t much of an upgrade but was hoping to finally get it in gold. Alas it was not meant to be but I can still go for the all black that I missed out on the previous year. I dislike the new thin band it just doesn’t appeal to me. The technology upgrade this year is hard to pass up though. The biggest benefit is of course the blood ox sensor which would be extremely helpful if I contracted Covid. Knowing that I could leave it on and allow it to monitor me is tempting! How do you all feel about the new upgrade?


----------



## DrTr

Yes!  Even though I’m not buying a new H Apple Watch, as I love my Series 5 SB H, I LOVE the anemone single tour band, and just bought it to match my Anemone Kelly bag!!!  It is very cool this year though, because you can actually build the case you want with the H band you want right out of the box, and they announced extra colors on launch day to do so. Finally!

I think that’s a great feature and if I was in the market for a new H Apple watch it would’ve been stainless with the anemone band. Yes, the pulse oximeter feature is great right now during Covid, but if I must have it, I will probably just buy the aluminum sport with no cellular service, along with the anemone band on order and have both for about half the price of the H version. I’m really wanting the new iPhone 12 pro max when it’s released so that’s where the Apple $ will go for the most part. And next year it’s rumored there will be a new form factor (round face maybe?) so I think I’m waiting for that H version. 

Have fun with mix and match everyone!


----------



## DrTr

leechiyong said:


> I'm disappointed they didn't release the Bambou in 40mm too.  I'm eyeing the new DT, but I have the SBSS version and kind of wonder if it'd just clash too much.


I actually wear my older H bands with silver hw and don’t even notice the difference with my black H case as I don’t look at the connectors. So for me it doesn’t clash, for some I know it does. 



TheLuxeBoheme said:


> I was hoping for a gold case this year. I skipped out on upgrading last year because it wasn’t much of an upgrade but was hoping to finally get it in gold. Alas it was not meant to be but I can still go for the all black that I missed out on the previous year. I dislike the new thin band it just doesn’t appeal to me. The technology upgrade this year is hard to pass up though. The biggest benefit is of course the blood ox sensor which would be extremely helpful if I contracted Covid. Knowing that I could leave it on and allow it to monitor me is tempting! How do you all feel about the new upgrade?


I like the upgrade with the pulse oximeter a lot, just not enough to do a new H Apple this year. I MAY do a sport aluminum 6 without cell service to get that feature and trade watches in and out depending on my activities. Don’t know yet, but the anemone band is on order!!! Couldn’t miss that beauty! And hoping next year for some serious form factor changes.


----------



## leechiyong

ehemelay said:


> Yeah... I see your point about the SBSS.  Fingers crossed the Attelage will be popular enough, they'll add more colors.  I think they could sell plenty of black, etoupe and other "basic" colors if offered.
> 
> I would probably wear a DT band more often with the Attelage style.  I like the DT bands I have, but they skew more casual to my eye than a classic, ST band.  I usually wear them on weekends only, not that it matters anymore.  I just think the dainty Attelage style looks so crisp and professional, I guess a bit more feminine?


I really hope they offer more colors in this style.  I'd love it if they offered it in any of the ST colors.  It seems a lot daintier.


----------



## leechiyong

DrTr said:


> I actually wear my older H bands with silver hw and don’t even notice the difference with my black H case as I don’t look at the connectors. So for me it doesn’t clash, for some I know it does.


This gives me hope!  I'm considering it, but worry it's too much between the black/silver, black/brown, and contrast stitching.  I may get it to try though.


----------



## bagnut1

I just ordered one (upgrading from the H series 4 version).  That DT Attelege really tempted me, but I already have the wider one in Barenia so it seemed somewhat redundant.  Like other comments, I am hoping they introduce other colors in this narrow style.

Went for the Rouge Piment which should be a nice fall pick-me-up color (and I have a decent red bag wardrobe so hopefully it will "go" when I feel like redding out!)


----------



## zzzman

Ordered the silver stainless steel with bambou single tour. Liked the Attelage version but I already have a Fauve single tour.

We finally get watch faces with complications!


----------



## whimsie

It's official, the new Apple watch Series 6 has some new Hermès bands to choose from! The Attelage Double Tour is lovely and petite! Unfortunately, it looks like colorful double tour options are gone. However, if you're a single tour person I think the Rouge and Bambou are beautiful options. Edit: (LOL I was late and didn't see the previous posts)


----------



## ehemelay

zzzman said:


> Ordered the silver stainless steel with bambou single tour. Liked the Attelage version but I already have a Fauve single tour.
> 
> We finally get watch faces with complications!



That's your SBSS in your avatar, right?  I wonder if you will be able to keep the special edition face when you swap for the new S6?  I hope it stays linked to your Apple ID or something like that!  I love the black/gray gradient face.


----------



## zzzman

ehemelay said:


> That's your SBSS in your avatar, right?  I wonder if you will be able to keep the special edition face when you swap for the new S6?  I hope it stays linked to your Apple ID or something like that!  I love the black/gray gradient face.


Yeh I sold my S5 SBSS last week in anticipation for the S6. 
I think the noir face is attached to the hardware and no the Apple ID


----------



## Annawakes

How often does H come out with new Apple watches?  And.....two really dumb questions.....are H Apple watches just the same as regular apple watches, but with really nice bands??  And finally, is selling your old one the only way to get rid of it?  
I’m thinking of getting an H watch for Christmas but I don’t want to keep buying a new one every time a new one comes out.  Thanks!


----------



## acrowcounted

Annawakes said:


> How often does H come out with new Apple watches?  And.....two really dumb questions.....are H Apple watches just the same as regular apple watches, but with really nice bands??  And finally, is selling your old one the only way to get rid of it?
> I’m thinking of getting an H watch for Christmas but I don’t want to keep buying a new one every time a new one comes out.  Thanks!


Apple releases new watches every September (series 5...series 6...etc). Each series has an Hermes version (“Hermes Apple Watch series 6”). New watch band options are released at the same time, and then additional bands are sometimes offered randomly during the year, but not often.

The only difference between a standard Apple Watch and the Hermes Apple Watch is that the Hermes model comes with additional Hermes watch faces in the Apple Watch software that can’t be unlocked in the standard watch models. The Hermes version also comes with an exclusive orange rubber apple sport watch band that you can’t get anywhere else. Resale value is typically not that great on older models but so far the Watch bands have been fully compatible with future models so at least you don’t lose usability of those. Apple sometimes offers buy back credit for turning in your old watch when you upgrade but typically their offers on H watches are abysmal.


----------



## uhpharm01

I was  scared that Apple had discontinued the Hermes version but Apple kept it around. Good.


----------



## ehemelay

acrowcounted said:


> Apple releases new watches every September (series 5...series 6...etc). Each series has an Hermes version (“Hermes Apple Watch series 6”). New watch band options are released at the same time, and then additional bands are sometimes offered randomly during the year, but not often.
> 
> The only difference between a standard Apple Watch and the Hermes Apple Watch is that the Hermes model comes with additional Hermes watch faces in the Apple Watch software that can’t be unlocked in the standard watch models. The Hermes version also comes with an exclusive orange rubber apple sport watch band that you can’t get anywhere else. Resale value is typically not that great on older models but so far the Watch bands have been fully compatible with future models so at least you don’t lose usability of those. Apple sometimes offers buy back credit for turning in your old watch when you upgrade but typically their offers on H watches are abysmal.



The Hermes edition is comparable to the stainless steel case "regular" watches.  So, for $500 more you get a superior band and also the Hermes watch faces.  

The Hermes bands are leaps and bounds nicer than the leather bands sold by Apple.  In my opinion they elevate AW from an everyday wearable tech piece to a genuinely nice watch.  Technically you could buy a regular SS AW and purchase an Hermes band separately, which would save around $100 on the overall cost, but you wouldn't get the Hermes faces.

I don't think anyone in my personal life (pre-pandemic when I interacted with other humans on a regular basis) has ever noticed that my AWH is an upgraded edition.  But since it's on my wrist and I look at it all day, I really appreciate the quality of the Hermes bands!


----------



## bagnut1

acrowcounted said:


> Apple releases new watches every September (series 5...series 6...etc). Each series has an Hermes version (“Hermes Apple Watch series 6”). New watch band options are released at the same time, and then additional bands are sometimes offered randomly during the year, but not often.
> 
> The only difference between a standard Apple Watch and the Hermes Apple Watch is that the Hermes model comes with additional Hermes watch faces in the Apple Watch software that can’t be unlocked in the standard watch models. The Hermes version also comes with an exclusive orange rubber apple sport watch band that you can’t get anywhere else. Resale value is typically not that great on older models but so far the Watch bands have been fully compatible with future models so at least you don’t lose usability of those. Apple sometimes offers buy back credit for turning in your old watch when you upgrade but typically their offers on H watches are abysmal.


I just traded in my Series 4 Hermes watch (I don't think Apple distinguishes between the models for trade-in - it's a software-only difference in the device).  My trade in value (maximum) was $155 for just the watch (no bands).

FYI.  (For me this is a no-brianer.  I get rid of the two models ago watch, I keep my H bands that it came with, and I don't have to even think about dealing with ebay.)


----------



## bagnut1

ehemelay said:


> The Hermes edition is comparable to the stainless steel case "regular" watches.  So, for $500 more you get a superior band and also the Hermes watch faces.
> 
> The Hermes bands are leaps and bounds nicer than the leather bands sold by Apple.  In my opinion they elevate AW from an everyday wearable tech piece to a genuinely nice watch.  Technically you could buy a regular SS AW and purchase an Hermes band separately, which would save around $100 on the overall cost, but you wouldn't get the Hermes faces.
> 
> I don't think anyone in my personal life (pre-pandemic when I interacted with other humans on a regular basis) has ever noticed that my AWH is an upgraded edition.  But since it's on my wrist and I look at it all day, I really appreciate the quality of the Hermes bands!


Agree totally, and I also appreciate the enhanced watch faces.  They add that little extra something that H is so good at.


----------



## acrowcounted

ehemelay said:


> The Hermes edition is comparable to the stainless steel case "regular" watches.  So, for $500 more you get a superior band and also the Hermes watch faces.
> 
> The Hermes bands are leaps and bounds nicer than the leather bands sold by Apple.  In my opinion they elevate AW from an everyday wearable tech piece to a genuinely nice watch.  Technically you could buy a regular SS AW and purchase an Hermes band separately, which would save around $100 on the overall cost, but you wouldn't get the Hermes faces.
> 
> I don't think anyone in my personal life (pre-pandemic when I interacted with other humans on a regular basis) has ever noticed that my AWH is an upgraded edition.  But since it's on my wrist and I look at it all day, I really appreciate the quality of the Hermes bands!


Oh absolutely. I proudly currently wear a series 4 hermes Apple Watch and love it. However the fact remains that you can buy the Stainless Steel GPS + LTE standard 40mm Apple Watch with sports band and a separate beautiful single tour Hermes leather band for a total of $1038 or the Hermes Stainless Steel GPS + LTE 40mm Apple Watch prepackaged with both a sports band and a beautiful hermes leather band for $1249. That is a $211 difference and for that money the “only” difference is access to the exclusive Hermes Watch faces and exclusive orange sportsband (in place of whichever other color you could have selected). To me it’s worth it but to others it may not be.


----------



## Annawakes

acrowcounted said:


> Apple releases new watches every September (series 5...series 6...etc). Each series has an Hermes version (“Hermes Apple Watch series 6”). New watch band options are released at the same time, and then additional bands are sometimes offered randomly during the year, but not often.
> 
> The only difference between a standard Apple Watch and the Hermes Apple Watch is that the Hermes model comes with additional Hermes watch faces in the Apple Watch software that can’t be unlocked in the standard watch models. The Hermes version also comes with an exclusive orange rubber apple sport watch band that you can’t get anywhere else. Resale value is typically not that great on older models but so far the Watch bands have been fully compatible with future models so at least you don’t lose usability of those. Apple sometimes offers buy back credit for turning in your old watch when you upgrade but typically their offers on H watches are abysmal.


Thank you for taking the time to educate me.  I was wondering if there was a trade in program, however abysmal.  So, it seems that an H Apple Watch would last maybe 2-3 years before I’d get the itch to upgrade.  

Just another question...when you trade in the old one you would have to buy the new one from Apple?  (Stupid question I know). I mean, if I wanted to buy a new, upgraded H Apple Watch from the H boutique, would the boutique take the trade in on behalf of Apple?  (I guess I am confused where do people normally buy their H Apple watches from—Apple or H?)

Many thanks!


----------



## Foxy trini

First time AW purchaser here, and excited to order the H version. Do most own 40 or 44? Seems like I should get the 40 based on my wrist measurements but wondering if there’s a strong size preference based on aesthetics or use case. Also, sort of hate that the all black doesn’t come with the H orange sport band. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Marionpasadena

Foxy trini said:


> First time AW purchaser here, and excited to order the H version. Do most own 40 or 44? Seems like I should get the 40 based on my wrist measurements but wondering if there’s a strong size preference based on aesthetics or use case. Also, sort of hate that the all black doesn’t come with the H orange sport band. Thanks in advance!


It comes with a nice black sports band. You can find the orange H ones on eBay usually....


----------



## Marionpasadena

I wonder if the new faces will be available for the series 5....?


----------



## ehemelay

Annawakes said:


> Thank you for taking the time to educate me.  I was wondering if there was a trade in program, however abysmal.  So, it seems that an H Apple Watch would last maybe 2-3 years before I’d get the itch to upgrade.
> 
> Just another question...when you trade in the old one you would have to buy the new one from Apple?  (Stupid question I know). I mean, if I wanted to buy a new, upgraded H Apple Watch from the H boutique, would the boutique take the trade in on behalf of Apple?  (I guess I am confused where do people normally buy their H Apple watches from—Apple or H?)
> 
> Many thanks!



I suspect Apple doesn't have a buyback program for AW, other than trading in for a new model.  It's worth asking, I suppose.  Last winter I bought a new MacBook Air and when I was in the store I mentioned I had an older MacBook at home but it hadn't occurred to me to trade it in (it was probably 10 years old!). The salesperson explained to me for the laptops, you can just walk in the store with an old model and they'll buy it back from you - no new purchase required.  I went back a few weeks later and got $100 for my ancient MacBook which is just a drop in the bucket compared to buying a new model, but still $100 more than I ever expected to get for the old machine.  

I've heard the trade-in value for AWH is disappointing.  When I upgrade to S7 or S8, I'll probably look to sell my S5 on eBay or maybe TRR.  

I ordered my watch and a couple of in-season H bands from Apple, because they ship more quickly than Hermes online (my city does not have an Hermes boutique).  I stalked the H website for a few months after buying my AWH and they occasionally have older, previous season bands pop up individually.  Eventually I ordered 2 bands from Hermes, and it was nice because you get the same quality of packaging as ordering jewelry or other items from the H website, versus the basic packaging you get from Apple.


----------



## zzzman

My S6 is preparing for shipment!


----------



## DrTr

ehemelay said:


> I suspect Apple doesn't have a buyback program for AW, other than trading in for a new model.  It's worth asking, I suppose.  Last winter I bought a new MacBook Air and when I was in the store I mentioned I had an older MacBook at home but it hadn't occurred to me to trade it in (it was probably 10 years old!). The salesperson explained to me for the laptops, you can just walk in the store with an old model and they'll buy it back from you - no new purchase required.  I went back a few weeks later and got $100 for my ancient MacBook which is just a drop in the bucket compared to buying a new model, but still $100 more than I ever expected to get for the old machine.
> 
> I've heard the trade-in value for AWH is disappointing.  When I upgrade to S7 or S8, I'll probably look to sell my S5 on eBay or maybe TRR.
> 
> I ordered my watch and a couple of in-season H bands from Apple, because they ship more quickly than Hermes online (my city does not have an Hermes boutique).  I stalked the H website for a few months after buying my AWH and they occasionally have older, previous season bands pop up individually.  Eventually I ordered 2 bands from Hermes, and it was nice because you get the same quality of packaging as ordering jewelry or other items from the H website, versus the basic packaging you get from Apple.


a series 5 trade in at Apple for the watch (no bands) right now is $240 (i think). You just take it in and “sell” it once you are ready like any other Apple product they do buy backs with. I do it with Apple because it is hassle free, although I’m sure I might sell it for more elsewhere.


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> My S6 is preparing for shipment!
> View attachment 4849770


Greetings zzzman!  Seems like we meet here about this time every year!  Love your bambou series 6 - can’t wait until you get it and share pics


----------



## DrTr

Foxy trini said:


> First time AW purchaser here, and excited to order the H version. Do most own 40 or 44? Seems like I should get the 40 based on my wrist measurements but wondering if there’s a strong size preference based on aesthetics or use case. Also, sort of hate that the all black doesn’t come with the H orange sport band. Thanks in advance!


How fun to get your first!  I own the 40, and I tried the larger face on my first AW. Even though I’m 5’8” and it looked ok, I found it bothered me size-wise. I found the 40 to still be just as readable and just liked the fit better. It’s whatever suits you - glad I wisee up after my first one and got what I liked as I can use all the 40 bands with each new watch. Let us know what you decide!  Can’t wait to see it.


----------



## whimsie

zzzman said:


> My S6 is preparing for shipment!
> View attachment 4849770



I love that white watch face with the Bambou band!


----------



## Jujuma

After reading everything here I went on Apple to order. Two questions...is the orange sport band still included? I didn’t see it anywhere. Thoughts...if I do a size 40 and get the new smaller double tour do you think it will fit my smallish wrist? (No try ons at Apple Stores) TIA.


----------



## uhpharm01

Jujuma said:


> After reading everything here I went on Apple to order. Two questions...is the orange sport band still included? I didn’t see it anywhere. Thoughts...if I do a size 40 and get the new smaller double tour do you think it will fit my smallish wrist? (No try ons at Apple Stores) TIA.


yes the orange sport band still included with the stainless steel version.


----------



## uhpharm01

@Jujuma 
Here are screenshots of the Space Black Stainless steel case with the Hermes Black Sport Band


Here's a screenshot of the Stainless Steel Case with the Hermes Orange Sport Band.


----------



## DrTr

Jujuma said:


> After reading everything here I went on Apple to order. Two questions...is the orange sport band still included? I didn’t see it anywhere. Thoughts...if I do a size 40 and get the new smaller double tour do you think it will fit my smallish wrist? (No try ons at Apple Stores) TIA.


DK for sure if it will fit your wrist, but the H DT bands tend to run small. For some of us with normal size wrists they sometimes don’t fit. The DT fits me but on last hole or 2nd to last and my wrists are fairly small.  So perhaps it will fit perfectly for you. They do provide measurements on the website, but not always easy to figure out. Good luck!


----------



## Jujuma

DrTr said:


> DK for sure if it will fit your wrist, but the H DT bands tend to run small. For some of us with normal size wrists they sometimes don’t fit. The DT fits me but on last hole or 2nd to last and my wrists are fairly small.  So perhaps it will fit perfectly for you. They do provide measurements on the website, but not always easy to figure out. Good luck!



Thanks!!! My trigger finger is getting ready!!! This should be an easy decision considering I’ve spent the last 4 years buying bands trying to make my AW into something I liked wearing everyday...but then I have a faint voice in my head saying “but you’re spending it on disposable technology” but the helpful voice, who must of been reading this forum, said “you’ll always have the bands! Duh”. A no brainer!


----------



## acrowcounted

Jujuma said:


> Thanks!!! My trigger finger is getting ready!!! This should be an easy decision considering I’ve spent the last 4 years buying bands trying to make my AW into something I liked wearing everyday...but then I have a faint voice in my head saying “but you’re spending it on disposable technology” but the helpful voice, who must of been reading this forum, said “you’ll always have the bands! Duh”. A no brainer!


Just be careful because at any point (and honestly perhaps coming up next time) Apple could tweak the watch design and make the old bands incompatible going with new watches going forward. It’s the only thing keeping me from buying a rainbow selection of H Apple Bands. :/


----------



## bagnut1

acrowcounted said:


> Just be careful because at any point (and honestly perhaps coming up next time) Apple could tweak the watch design and make the old bands incompatible going with new watches going forward. It’s the only thing keeping me from buying a rainbow selection of H Apple Bands. :/


I seriously doubt that will happen - any improvements in screen/innards technology can be used to cram more onto the face and/or slim down the thickness - it would be a hard sell to justify changing the band connector form factor and negate (for many users) significant investment in bands.


----------



## acrowcounted

bagnut1 said:


> I seriously doubt that will happen - any improvements in screen/innards technology can be used to cram more onto the face and/or slim down the thickness - it would be a hard sell to justify changing the band connector form factor and negate (for many users) significant investment in bands.


It’s Apple. Other than the watches, they’ve never shown any loyalty whatsoever to keeping a consistent design for the sake of accessories. Their leather iPad cases cost around the same as their own branded Apple Watch bands and yet they seem to go out of their way to make each year’s iPad/iphone form factor slightly different in order to make the old accessories obsolete year after year. The watch has not seen any real form redesign in six years since it’s inception, I find it unlikely to continue that way forever. JMHO.


----------



## madamelizaking

I reached out to my SA to reserve a watch yesterday, and he responded with ""the watch hasn't been released yet and that it would be announced soon? Is Hermes doing a separate release from Apple? I want my watch Fridayyyyyyyyyy lol. I'm so excited about the watch. Being in quarantine, it's so nice to have something to look forward to. I also love that it helps count towards getting another offer.

Also, does anyone have a picture of the space black with fauve barenia strap? I want to get the space black and possibly get a barenia watch strap to switch it out with.


----------



## DrTr

bagnut1 said:


> I seriously doubt that will happen - any improvements in screen/innards technology can be used to cram more onto the face and/or slim down the thickness - it would be a hard sell to justify changing the band connector form factor and negate (for many users) significant investment in bands.


I tend to agree. I looked at the bands the first year they came out and they could easily make a round watch face and keep the existing band connectors. Doesn’t mean they will I know, but I think they have a lot of wiggle room. I never buy cases or accessories from Apple except watch bands, I have never liked the leather they use (after H leather especially!) and I always find third-party accessories I like much better.
I don’t think they make the form factor different just in order to force new accessory purchases, I think it typically has to do with batteries, technology updates changes and so on and so on. I’d be more upset if they never changed the form factor of their products - the first iPad for example was heavy and thick and now it’s totally different which I appreciate.   Of course they don’t mind the extra revenue from obsolete replaceable accessories. Just my best guess after following Apple for years, but I’ve been wrong before  But I also don’t buy a bunch of H bands, I’m on my third H watch and I bought two extra bands and if I want more bands I’ll just buy an H bracelet! Those only have to fit my arm!  Can’t wait to see everyone’s new watches.


----------



## uhpharm01

madamelizaking said:


> I reached out to my SA to reserve a watch yesterday, and he responded with ""the watch hasn't been released yet and that it would be announced soon? Is Hermes doing a separate release from Apple? I want my watch Fridayyyyyyyyyy lol. I'm so excited about the watch. Being in quarantine, it's so nice to have something to look forward to. I also love that it helps count towards getting another offer.
> 
> Also, does anyone have a picture of the space black with fauve barenia strap? I want to get the space black and possibly get a barenia watch strap to switch it out with.


No I don't think that Hermes is doing a separate release from Apple. That Hermes SA probably didn't know that the Apple Hermes watch series 6 was announced and will be released this coming Friday. But I've heard that shipping dates have slipped into November already.








						Some Apple Watch Series 6 and SE ship dates already slip into November
					

According to Apple's online store, some Apple Watch Series 6 configurations are seeing ship dates slip into November.




					www.imore.com


----------



## bagnut1

acrowcounted said:


> It’s Apple. Other than the watches, they’ve never shown any loyalty whatsoever to keeping a consistent design for the sake of accessories. Their leather iPad cases cost around the same as their own branded Apple Watch bands and yet they seem to go out of their way to make each year’s iPad/iphone form factor slightly different in order to make the old accessories obsolete year after year. The watch has not seen any real form redesign in six years since it’s inception, I find it unlikely to continue that way forever. JMHO.


I don't disagree with you!  The number of adapters/cables I have on hand to run everything (all current gear, BTW) is really vexing.  

However, the watch is a different animal.  The straps ultimately are almost as expensive and immediately after purchase more valuable than the watch itself.  Also I think H would have blowback if all of those lovely straps suddenly became trash.

Just from a design perspective, I can't see what changes they might make that would require a modification to the connectors, which is really where the "standardization" issue is for the straps.  But maybe you're right. If so perhaps a cottage industry will spring up to retrofit all of our beautiful H straps to whatever the new model turns out to be.


----------



## acrowcounted

bagnut1 said:


> I don't disagree with you!  The number of adapters/cables I have on hand to run everything (all current gear, BTW) is really vexing.
> 
> However, the watch is a different animal.  The straps ultimately are almost as expensive and immediately after purchase more valuable than the watch itself.  Also I think H would have blowback if all of those lovely straps suddenly became trash.
> 
> Just from a design perspective, I can't see what changes they might make that would require a modification to the connectors, which is really where the "standardization" issue is for the straps.  But maybe you're right. If so perhaps a cottage industry will spring up to retrofit all of our beautiful H straps to whatever the new model turns out to be.


I think maybe the only thing we disagree on is Apple’s/Hermes’ laissez faire attitude about upsetting their customers.


----------



## zzzman

Who’s tempted by the new 44mm double tour? I like the look of the noir.

Any guys on this forum have pics of them using a double tour? Curious to see how it looks.


----------



## HermesLoverJen

zzzman said:


> Who’s tempted by the new 44mm double tour? I like the look of the noir.
> 
> Any guys on this forum have pics of them using a double tour? Curious to see how it looks.
> 
> View attachment 4850648


I was excited when I saw the strap pop up. just read the past posts，seems double tour is quited causal for work. I need to hold my trigger.


----------



## Four Tails

madamelizaking said:


> I reached out to my SA to reserve a watch yesterday, and he responded with ""the watch hasn't been released yet and that it would be announced soon? Is Hermes doing a separate release from Apple? I want my watch Fridayyyyyyyyyy lol. I'm so excited about the watch. Being in quarantine, it's so nice to have something to look forward to. I also love that it helps count towards getting another offer.
> 
> Also, does anyone have a picture of the space black with fauve barenia strap? I want to get the space black and possibly get a barenia watch strap to switch it out with.


I ordered the space black titanium with rainbow sport band and a fauve barenia band. Should be delivered September 25-28. I'll probably get the anemone band later too, although swift makes me nervous as a band because it's prone to scratches.


----------



## Marionpasadena

Four Tails said:


> I ordered the space black titanium with rainbow sport band and a fauve barenia band. Should be delivered September 25-28. I'll probably get the anemone band later too, although swift makes me nervous as a band because it's prone to scratches.


I love the anemone band but it doesn’t seem to come in the 44 size


----------



## Marionpasadena

Marionpasadena said:


> I wonder if the new faces will be available for the series 5....?


Yay I see I get them on my 5! I like the round for a different look...


----------



## Marionpasadena

zzzman said:


> Who’s tempted by the new 44mm double tour? I like the look of the noir.
> 
> Any guys on this forum have pics of them using a double tour? Curious to see how it looks.
> 
> View attachment 4850648


I have the noir 5 and I love it. The double straps don’t work for me but I like the look. I think they look better with the smaller watch personally.


----------



## Four Tails

Marionpasadena said:


> I love the anemone band but it doesn’t seem to come in the 44 size


Right? Similarly, I love the bamboo, but that's 44 only. I wonder why they don't offer both sizes for all colors.


----------



## Marionpasadena

Four Tails said:


> Right? Similarly, I love the bamboo, but that's 44 only. I wonder why they don't offer both sizes for all colors.


It’s annoying  I was hoping it was a site error but checked this am and no such luck


----------



## madamelizaking

Four Tails said:


> I ordered the space black titanium with rainbow sport band and a fauve barenia band. Should be delivered September 25-28. I'll probably get the anemone band later too, although swift makes me nervous as a band because it's prone to scratches.


Wait, did you order it through the store? I just sent my SA an email.


----------



## DrTr

Four Tails said:


> I ordered the space black titanium with rainbow sport band and a fauve barenia band. Should be delivered September 25-28. I'll probably get the anemone band later too, although swift makes me nervous as a band because it's prone to scratches.


Your watch and bands sound great!  Just FYI - I’ve had a swift ultraviolet double tour kelly bracelet since 2013, have worn it a lot, and no scratches at all. It still looks new and beautiful. I also have 2 swift H watch bands and no scratches. Maybe you would have a similar experience. I can’t wait for my anemone!


----------



## acrowcounted

DrTr said:


> Your watch and bands sound great!  Just FYI - I’ve had a swift ultraviolet double tour kelly bracelet since 2013, have worn it a lot, and no scratches at all. It still looks new and beautiful. I also have 2 swift H watch bands and no scratches. Maybe you would have a similar experience. I can’t wait for my anemone!


Agree! My swift bands still look pretty good after several years of hard use. In fact, no scratches but definitely some “patina“


----------



## DrTr

Marionpasadena said:


> Yay I see I get them on my 5! I like the round for a different look...


Thanks for sharing the news!  I was hoping the new complications faces would be available, but can’t update my phone to ios14 until I’m done with work tomorrow. Can’t wait. I like the new faces.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

zzzman said:


> My S6 is preparing for shipment!
> View attachment 4849770



This is so exciting!!


----------



## zzzman

Will anyone get their Hermès S6 next week? I want to see some pics!
Mine is still stuck at preparing for shipment so I probably won’t get it til the week after :/


----------



## zzzman

It’s finally shipped! SMS from Apple says I’ll get it on 22/9, originally scheduled for 28/9 to 1/10


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> It’s finally shipped! SMS from Apple says I’ll get it on 22/9, originally scheduled for 28/9 to 1/10
> View attachment 4851959


how exciting!!!  Apple likes to underpromise and overdeliver on shipping when they can. glad it happened for you.  You may be the first reveal here!


----------



## acrowcounted

I’m excited that the Hermes Watch faces now include complications! I’m obsessed with my Activity Rings so I very seldomly use the H exclusive ones. Now I can do both, and don’t even need to upgrade from my series 4 hardware! I’m debating if this new face warrants purchasing the H Navy band to match...


----------



## Jujuma

I was at Short Hills yesterday. The Apple store is getting no Hermes models, but can order anything and we’re generally uninformed and not helpful. Hermes, on the other hand was very helpful, but I wasn’t asking for much so...it’s a hike for me so i am definitely ordering online as soon as I can lock into a band. The SA did tell me to go with a 40, not 44, and I would still get the oversized look I want because my wrist is small, I have a 36? 38? Now. I can’t decide between a noir single or the new thinner double. Never had a double tour band, does it get annoying? I wear a lot of black..but consider luggage a neutral. I just want to decide and order!!!!! Decisions are not my forte. Oh and the SA at Hermes said that she was confident there would be no design changes for the 7 and the 8. So like 2 yearsish.


----------



## zzzman

acrowcounted said:


> I’m excited that the Hermes Watch faces now include complications! I’m obsessed with my Activity Rings so I very seldomly use the H exclusive ones. Now I can do both, and don’t even need to upgrade from my series 4 hardware! I’m debating if this new face warrants purchasing the H Navy band to match...
> View attachment 4852458


That’s exactly me as well. I used to always just use the infograph faces to track my activity but now I can now use the beautiful Hermès faces and track my rings for the day at the same time!


----------



## sf_newyorker

As if I don’t have enough Apple devices around the house, this thread (plus other indie research) is causing me to reconsider my stance on the AW.  I’m leaning toward a 40 neutral single tour (oh but that anemone option!). I’m going in tomorrow to pick up a couple items ...might as well inquire about the watch.


----------



## madamelizaking

Jujuma said:


> I was at Short Hills yesterday. The Apple store is getting no Hermes models, but can order anything and we’re generally uninformed and not helpful. Hermes, on the other hand was very helpful, but I wasn’t asking for much so...it’s a hike for me so i am definitely ordering online as soon as I can lock into a band. The SA did tell me to go with a 40, not 44, and I would still get the oversized look I want because my wrist is small, I have a 36? 38? Now. I can’t decide between a noir single or the new thinner double. Never had a double tour band, does it get annoying? I wear a lot of black..but consider luggage a neutral. I just want to decide and order!!!!! Decisions are not my forte. Oh and the SA at Hermes said that she was confident there would be no design changes for the 7 and the 8. So like 2 yearsish.


I wouldn't take the SA's word on design change. Apple is usually secretive with their future designs even with their own employees. With that said, I'm getting one regardless. I'm most likely getting a single tour. I had a kelly double tour bracelet previously and feel that it would get annoying as a watch. It's personal preference, though. I do think the thinner strap looks cool, though.


----------



## Four Tails

DrTr said:


> Your watch and bands sound great!  Just FYI - I’ve had a swift ultraviolet double tour kelly bracelet since 2013, have worn it a lot, and no scratches at all. It still looks new and beautiful. I also have 2 swift H watch bands and no scratches. Maybe you would have a similar experience. I can’t wait for my anemone!





acrowcounted said:


> Agree! My swift bands still look pretty good after several years of hard use. In fact, no scratches but definitely some “patina“


Wow, that's so encouraging to hear. I drool over a patinated barenia, but I've never owned any swift and I didn't know it aged like that. I have chamonix, tadelakt, and box that all look brand new because I baby them out of fear of scratching the smooth leathers. This AW is yet another slippery H slope.



zzzman said:


> Will anyone get their Hermès S6 next week? I want to see some pics!


Mine is set to arrive on Monday! Unfortunately, I probably won't be able to set it up until Thursday.


----------



## Marionpasadena

Yikes! I ordered the 44 Stainless Attelage Single Tour. Shipping ETA mid-October.... hope it’s earlier...


----------



## piper50

Hi.  Is it better to order from Hermes or Apple?  I'm planning to get a 44
 Silver Stainless with Orange leather strap.


----------



## madamelizaking

piper50 said:


> Hi.  Is it better to order from Hermes or Apple?  I'm planning to get a 44
> Silver Stainless with Orange leather strap.


 I'm ordering it from Hermes so that it can help me in getting my next offer.


----------



## Marionpasadena

madamelizaking said:


> Personally I'm ordering it from Hermes so that it can help me in getting my next offer.


I ordered from apple because I recalled last time it was easier to get the Apple Watch protection at same time. I may try calling Hermès to see if shipping time is earlier.


----------



## zzzman

Marionpasadena said:


> I ordered from apple because I recalled last time it was easier to get the Apple Watch protection at same time. I may try calling Hermès to see if shipping time is earlier.


You can easily add AppleCare+ online now so if you can get it directly from Hermès earlier then maybe you should.


----------



## Marionpasadena

zzzman said:


> You can easily add AppleCare+ online now so if you can get it directly from Hermès earlier then maybe you should.


yes thanks it appears Hermes is shipping earlier than Apple so I cancelled Apple and ordered direct from Hermes.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Could anyone share pics of all the different H faces for series 6 watches?  I'm so attached to my series 4 H faces with the matching band......wish there was an option to keep your old H faces that match your H bands!


----------



## acrowcounted

stylistbydesign said:


> Could anyone share pics of all the different H faces for series 6 watches?  I'm so attached to my series 4 H faces with the matching band......wish there was an option to keep your old H faces that match your H bands!


I have a series 4 HAW and updated the app on my phone and the watchOS on my watch yesterday to the newest versions. I still have my old faces available for my watch under “My Faces” however interestingly they are no longer available from the ”Face Gallery” area. I think maybe if you have them already saved to your “profile” they might stay when you sync new hardware? Hmm. Was this an announced thing?


----------



## stylistbydesign

acrowcounted said:


> I have a series 4 HAW and updated the app on my phone and the watchOS on my watch yesterday to the newest versions. I still have my old faces available for my watch under “My Faces” however interestingly they are no longer available from the ”Face Gallery” area. I think maybe if you have them already saved to your “profile” they might stay when you sync new hardware? Hmm. Was this an announced thing?
> View attachment 4853460


I'm in the process of updating my HAW series 4 right now, but I thought I remembered reading somewhere that you don't keep your specific H faces if you move to a newer HAW?  You're thinking that if they are saved as a current chosen face, that the H faces remain available if I unpair this HAW, and pair a new HAW?  It's an interesting question......


----------



## MommyDaze

stylistbydesign said:


> I'm in the process of updating my HAW series 4 right now, but I thought I remembered reading somewhere that you don't keep your specific H faces if you move to a newer HAW?  You're thinking that if they are saved as a current chosen face, that the H faces remain available if I unpair this HAW, and pair a new HAW?  It's an interesting question......


Faces are all there in new OS. I have a 5. The new 6 faces are there as are the previous ones. I never had a 4 so it’s definitely not related to whether or not you had that version.


----------



## acrowcounted

MommyDaze said:


> Faces are all there in new OS. I have a 5. The new 6 faces are there as are the previous ones. I never had a 4 so it’s definitely not related to whether or not you had that version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853499


I see them now on my phone too after following your picture. Yep, looks like all faces still exist!


----------



## stylistbydesign

MommyDaze said:


> Faces are all there in new OS. I have a 5. The new 6 faces are there as are the previous ones. I never had a 4 so it’s definitely not related to whether or not you had that version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853499


Oh, that’s exciting!  Thanks for your help. My series 4HAW is the newest in our house, so I wanted to be sure before I upgrade to a series 6 HAW.  The series 4 H faces with the coordinating bands are a fave of mine, and I dreaded losing them. Obv, my memory of reading that was completely random and false!


----------



## stylistbydesign

acrowcounted said:


> I see them now on my phone too after following your picture. Yep, looks like all faces still exist!


Thanks for confirming!  I feel relieved, and can now order the new HAW.


----------



## zzzman

stylistbydesign said:


> Could anyone share pics of all the different H faces for series 6 watches?  I'm so attached to my series 4 H faces with the matching band......wish there was an option to keep your old H faces that match your H bands!


Not pics but here is a video.


And some unboxing videos of the S6 Hermès double tour. Not the best as they both don’t really show the watch up close.


----------



## floflo

Question to existing S4/S5 owners- are the faces available on the Space Black different to the Stainless version?  Is it true that there is an all black face available only to the SB version?  

Debating between the 40mm attelage double tour vs the Space Black double tour.


----------



## MommyDaze

floflo said:


> Question to existing S4/S5 owners- are the faces available on the Space Black different to the Stainless version?  Is it true that there is an all black face available only to the SB version?
> 
> Debating between the 40mm attelage double tour vs the Space Black double tour.





	

		
			
		

		
	
The Noir Hermès faces are only available on the Space Black. There is a black face for the other version as seen in the picture, but it is different.


----------



## floflo

MommyDaze said:


> View attachment 4853560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Noir Hermès faces are only available on the Space Black. There is a black face for the other version as seen in the picture, but it is different.



Thanks @MommyDaze !  That’s exactly what I was trying to verify. Very helpful!  ☺️


----------



## Notorious Pink

sf_newyorker said:


> As if I don’t have enough Apple devices around the house, this thread (plus other indie research) is causing me to reconsider my stance on the AW.  I’m leaning toward a 40 neutral single tour (oh but that anemone option!). I’m going in tomorrow to pick up a couple items ...might as well inquire about the watch.



I’m with you on this. As much as I love/live tech, I’ve held firm on not getting this. However, I’ve stopped wearing my watches during quarantine....and I can’t seem to start wearing them again. I’m seriously considering this!


----------



## zzzman

Series 6 with Bambou single tour posted over at macrumors. The colour is gorgeous!!
I’m still waiting for mine and probably won’t get it til the end of this week :/


----------



## sf_newyorker

zzzman said:


> Series 6 with Bambou single tour posted over at macrumors. The colour is gorgeous!!
> I’m still waiting for mine and probably won’t get it til the end of this week :/
> 
> View attachment 4855017
> View attachment 4855018


Beautiful! Sadly no AW ETA at my boutique yet. I’m used to waiting. Can’t wait to see yours.


----------



## Kevinaxx

ehemelay said:


> Thank you!  I am wearing the blue strap today and like it quite a lot.
> 
> My wrist circumference is about 5.75" (or, a little under 150 mm).  I've been wearing my ST band on the second-to-last opening for a looser fit, the last opening to keep it snug.  If the ST band stretches out, I'll need to punch another hole for sure.


I’m a little under 150mm too (between 14.5cm and 15cm which is 150mm) but maybe my recollection of how it fits is wrong. Never did sit quite right with me.

has yours stretched/loosened over time? I have a Kelly DT in small that stretched so now it can spin around my wrist easily. The xs was a smudge tight but if I knew it would stretch out I would have stuck with the xs.

I’m torn between the double tour or the attelage double tour.

does anyone have pics of the two?


----------



## TankerToad

Notorious Pink said:


> I’m with you on this. As much as I love/live tech, I’ve held firm on not getting this. However, I’ve stopped wearing my watches during quarantine....and I can’t seem to start wearing them again. I’m seriously considering this!


This


----------



## rajtheracer

Hi guys, I'm not sure if anyone would know the answer to this but for you Hermes lovers, I was wondering if buying an Apple Watch 6 helps towards scoring a Birkin or Kelly? I love that the 44 now comes in a double tour band so I'm contemplating on upgrading to either the space grey or silver as I have a Gold Series 4 ATM.

Since my SA knows I already own a Series 4 Apple Watch already and when I saw her last, it was an Hermes watch event in the boutique right after the Series 6 Apple Watch announcement (The watch event was for their regular watches). When I said I was super interested in upgrading, she tried to push me towards a regular time piece cause its "timeless". However, while I didn't tell her this...I honestly prefer an Apple Watch to a classic watch only cause its so convenient, practical for my lifestyle with reminders and notifications and I actually wear it every day. Like I honestly don't mind upgrading it every other year minimum. However, I don't want to hinder my chances at getting offered a Birkin or Kelly. I'm just a little upset that to date, I've probably spent 1:1 on various categories with no offer yet. And I did end up "customizing" a classic watch for my mom for Christmas just to stay in her good graces (I'm not sure if time pieces give them great commission like Fine Jewelry).

With that said, *does anyone know if an Apple Watch offers less commission?* Someone in another thread under Hermes said to me "_listen to what your SA has to say_" but with that said, I rather own something I know I'll use vs. something that I won't but will maybe put on occasionally or if there is a special event. Thank you for anyone who's familiar with this matter.


----------



## acrowcounted

rajtheracer said:


> Hi guys, I'm not sure if anyone would know the answer to this but for you Hermes lovers, I was wondering if buying an Apple Watch 6 helps towards scoring a Birkin or Kelly? I love that the 44 now comes in a double tour band so I'm contemplating on upgrading to either the space grey or silver as I have a Gold Series 4 ATM.
> 
> Since my SA knows I already own a Series 4 Apple Watch already and when I saw her last, it was an Hermes watch event in the boutique right after the Series 6 Apple Watch announcement (The watch event was for their regular watches). When I said I was super interested in upgrading, she tried to push me towards a regular time piece cause its "timeless". However, while I didn't tell her this...I honestly prefer an Apple Watch to a classic watch only cause its so convenient, practical for my lifestyle with reminders and notifications and I actually wear it every day. Like I honestly don't mind upgrading it every other year minimum. However, I don't want to hinder my chances at getting offered a Birkin or Kelly. I'm just a little upset that to date, I've probably spent 1:1 on various categories with no offer yet. And I did end up "customizing" a classic watch for my mom for Christmas just to stay in her good graces (I'm not sure if time pieces give them great commission like Fine Jewelry).
> 
> With that said, *does anyone know if an Apple Watch offers less commission?* Someone in another thread under Hermes said to me "_listen to what your SA has to say_" but with that said, I rather own something I know I'll use vs. something that I won't but will maybe put on occasionally or if there is a special event. Thank you for anyone who's familiar with this matter.


Don’t get a watch you don’t want simply for profile sake. That’s silly.

As for the Apple Watch, yes the SAs get commission and yes it helps your H profile if you buy it from your H SA at the H store.


----------



## momoc

rajtheracer said:


> Hi guys, I'm not sure if anyone would know the answer to this but for you Hermes lovers, I was wondering if buying an Apple Watch 6 helps towards scoring a Birkin or Kelly? I love that the 44 now comes in a double tour band so I'm contemplating on upgrading to either the space grey or silver as I have a Gold Series 4 ATM.
> 
> Since my SA knows I already own a Series 4 Apple Watch already and when I saw her last, it was an Hermes watch event in the boutique right after the Series 6 Apple Watch announcement (The watch event was for their regular watches). When I said I was super interested in upgrading, she tried to push me towards a regular time piece cause its "timeless". However, while I didn't tell her this...I honestly prefer an Apple Watch to a classic watch only cause its so convenient, practical for my lifestyle with reminders and notifications and I actually wear it every day. Like I honestly don't mind upgrading it every other year minimum. However, I don't want to hinder my chances at getting offered a Birkin or Kelly. I'm just a little upset that to date, I've probably spent 1:1 on various categories with no offer yet. And I did end up "customizing" a classic watch for my mom for Christmas just to stay in her good graces (I'm not sure if time pieces give them great commission like Fine Jewelry).
> 
> With that said, *does anyone know if an Apple Watch offers less commission?* Someone in another thread under Hermes said to me "_listen to what your SA has to say_" but with that said, I rather own something I know I'll use vs. something that I won't but will maybe put on occasionally or if there is a special event. Thank you for anyone who's familiar with this matter.



If I have to guess, yes the classic watches are better for your profile than the Apple Watch but that’s absolutely not a reason for getting those over the AW when the AW is what you want. Please don’t get pressured into buying ANYTHING that’s not what you want in order to get a bag.


----------



## Lejic

rajtheracer said:


> Hi guys, I'm not sure if anyone would know the answer to this but for you Hermes lovers, I was wondering if buying an Apple Watch 6 helps towards scoring a Birkin or Kelly? I love that the 44 now comes in a double tour band so I'm contemplating on upgrading to either the space grey or silver as I have a Gold Series 4 ATM.
> 
> Since my SA knows I already own a Series 4 Apple Watch already and when I saw her last, it was an Hermes watch event in the boutique right after the Series 6 Apple Watch announcement (The watch event was for their regular watches). When I said I was super interested in upgrading, she tried to push me towards a regular time piece cause its "timeless". However, while I didn't tell her this...I honestly prefer an Apple Watch to a classic watch only cause its so convenient, practical for my lifestyle with reminders and notifications and I actually wear it every day. Like I honestly don't mind upgrading it every other year minimum. However, I don't want to hinder my chances at getting offered a Birkin or Kelly. I'm just a little upset that to date, I've probably spent 1:1 on various categories with no offer yet. And I did end up "customizing" a classic watch for my mom for Christmas just to stay in her good graces (I'm not sure if time pieces give them great commission like Fine Jewelry).
> 
> With that said, *does anyone know if an Apple Watch offers less commission?* Someone in another thread under Hermes said to me "_listen to what your SA has to say_" but with that said, I rather own something I know I'll use vs. something that I won't but will maybe put on occasionally or if there is a special event. Thank you for anyone who's familiar with this matter.


As others have said, only buy things you want, especially if it’s something daily like a watch.

It was an event specifically for watches, so I can guess that had at least a little to do with her nudging you that way. Plus, I mean as far as I know regular watches start at like twice the Apple one, don’t they? So bigger commission/looks nicer on profile but NOT something you should buy if you don’t want to.


----------



## Jujuma

Still haven’t ordered. Having trouble picking a band. My fav color to wear is black. I was set on the double tour but then thought I might get sick of it. I’ve given myself an order deadline of Friday, this is ridiculous!!! So do those of you with double tour love them or does it get to be a bit much? Also is it better to order from a Hermes online or call my local boutique? I’ve only bought small things there, belt, bracelet, pony for bag. TIA (I had decided on single tour navy too, then wore brown leopard print 2 days in a row. I live navy and black...but navy, black and brown?!? I just want to order and be done!!!)


----------



## acrowcounted

Jujuma said:


> Still haven’t ordered. Having trouble picking a band. My fav color to wear is black. I was set on the double tour but then thought I might get sick of it. I’ve given myself an order deadline of Friday, this is ridiculous!!! So do those of you with double tour love them or does it get to be a bit much? Also is it better to order from a Hermes online or call my local boutique? I’ve only bought small things there, belt, bracelet, pony for bag. TIA (I had decided on single tour navy too, then wore brown leopard print 2 days in a row. I live navy and black...but navy, black and brown?!? I just want to order and be done!!!)


I can’t help you with the decision but if you are very indecisive, I recommend ordering from Apple and not Hermes as Apple has a generous return policy and H does not. Good luck choosing!


----------



## momoc

Jujuma said:


> Still haven’t ordered. Having trouble picking a band. My fav color to wear is black. I was set on the double tour but then thought I might get sick of it. I’ve given myself an order deadline of Friday, this is ridiculous!!! So do those of you with double tour love them or does it get to be a bit much? Also is it better to order from a Hermes online or call my local boutique? I’ve only bought small things there, belt, bracelet, pony for bag. TIA (I had decided on single tour navy too, then wore brown leopard print 2 days in a row. I live navy and black...but navy, black and brown?!? I just want to order and be done!!!)



I have a double tour and I don't mind it at all, well my wrist is also too thin for the single tour, even on the tightest hole it's too loose for my liking lol (and I decided against punching new holes but gave the band to my dad instead). But I also don't wear the Apple watch all the time.

I echo the suggestion that you should consider ordering via Apple for better return policy (and tbh better customer service in some cases). The only reason to go through H instead of Apple is probably if you want it to be on your H profile / to be credited to your SA - and both only happen if you do it via your local boutique (since online purchases don't tend to count in terms of building a relationship with your SA). Only you can decide if that's something important enough for you to choose the boutique route. If you do choose to get it through your SA, I'd contact them first to make sure they have it in stock at the store just in case. Good luck deciding!


----------



## Jujuma

The main problem with ordering from Apple is that they have half the selection of Hermes. I think once I decide I would not return...never have before on a watch/jewelry item. You wouldn’t believe the selection difference though!


----------



## zzzman

S6 44mm Attelage single tour - What does everyone think of this new lug style?


----------



## acrowcounted

zzzman said:


> S6 44mm Attelage single tour - What does everyone think of this new lug style?
> View attachment 4856107
> View attachment 4856108
> View attachment 4856109


All the pictures that I’ve seen make it look like the new lug style is only on the top band connection. Is that actually the case?


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> S6 44mm Attelage single tour - What does everyone think of this new lug style?
> View attachment 4856107
> View attachment 4856108
> View attachment 4856109


I like it!  It’s a nice small difference this year in how the band rests and looks. My anemone band came today, and I love the color and the style. The lug appears a bit more noticeable on the 44 but I think it looks great. And I have the all black version S5, but I like the silver lug on black, as I don’t mind mixing metals and I don’t even notice the connectors at all while wearing.

 So I’m thrilled with my S5, especially since the circulaire came with my W OS7 update. I’m waiting until S7 for the rumored form factor change! Can’t wait though to see others S6 watches!


----------



## DrTr

acrowcounted said:


> All the pictures that I’ve seen make it look like the new lug style is only on the top band connection. Is that actually the case?


No it’s the same on both. My anemone pic shows the bottom, but the top one is the same.


----------



## sf_newyorker

DrTr said:


> I like it!  It’s a nice small difference this year in how the band rests and looks. My anemone band came today, and I love the color and the style. The lug appears a bit more noticeable on the 44 but I think it looks great. And I have the all black version S5, but I like the silver lug on black, as I don’t mind mixing metals and I don’t even notice the connectors at all while wearing.
> 
> So I’m thrilled with my S5, especially since the circulaire came with my W OS7 update. I’m waiting until S7 for the rumored form factor change! Can’t wait though to see others S6 watches!
> View attachment 4856137


Thanks for posting - I still debate between fauve, etoupe or anemone. My practical side continues to shout: get a traditional hued band because you also get an orange band if you want fun! But your anemone is so tempting.


----------



## DrTr

sf_newyorker said:


> Thanks for posting - I still debate between fauve, etoupe or anemone. My practical side continues to shout: get a traditional hued band because you also get an orange band if you want fun! But your anemone is so tempting.


Of course!  I love seeing everyone’s lovelies, and it’s always so helpful when trying to decide. I vote for anemone!  But I already have fauve, DT black, Rouge H, the double tour multi pink and double tour multi blue and the printed navy scarf pattern single tour (yikes blanking on the name) so I have a range of fun and neutral. And I create combos depending on the scarf I’m wearing some days. But I HAD to get a matchy matchy anemone for my K.  I will say I wear all my bands, so I’m betting you can’t go wrong no matter what.  Maybe two bands? We do tend to enable around here, just a bit. Let us know.

PS I LOVE your cat’s glasses! What a very stylish look and what a cutie.


----------



## acrowcounted

DrTr said:


> No it’s the same on both. My anemone pic shows the bottom, but the top one is the same.


No, there’s a new band type only available in the Fauve color called Attelage. The other bands don’t have the “Attelage” name in the title and they look normal. You can see the new one here in H’s pic and the top lug def looks farther spaced than the bottom...


----------



## DrTr

acrowcounted said:


> No, there’s a new band type only available in the Fauve color called Attelage. The other bands don’t have the “Attelage” name in the title and they look normal. You can see the new one here in H’s pic and the top lug def looks farther spaced than the bottom...
> View attachment 4856198


indeed - I didn’t even look at fauve bands as I already have one and don’t need the 44. Just assumed they were all the same!


----------



## sf_newyorker

DrTr said:


> Of course!  I love seeing everyone’s lovelies, and it’s always so helpful when trying to decide. I vote for anemone!  But I already have fauve, DT black, Rouge H, the double tour multi pink and double tour multi blue and the printed navy scarf pattern single tour (yikes blanking on the name) so I have a range of fun and neutral. And I create combos depending on the scarf I’m wearing some days. But I HAD to get a matchy matchy anemone for my K.  I will say I wear all my bands, so I’m betting you can’t go wrong no matter what.  Maybe two bands? We do tend to enable around here, just a bit. Let us know.
> 
> PS I LOVE your cat’s glasses! What a very stylish look and what a cutie.


Of course you need the matchy matchy dear DrTr! Even with having experimented with these colors at the boutique, I remain undecided. It’ll be a game time decision! And so true about collecting bands like most of us do with H scarves.

PS. My cat urged me to take a pic of her with ‘cat-eye’ glasses for her cat eyes. Her attempt at being meta.


----------



## Marionpasadena

DrTr said:


> I like it!  It’s a nice small difference this year in how the band rests and looks. My anemone band came today, and I love the color and the style. The lug appears a bit more noticeable on the 44 but I think it looks great. And I have the all black version S5, but I like the silver lug on black, as I don’t mind mixing metals and I don’t even notice the connectors at all while wearing.
> 
> So I’m thrilled with my S5, especially since the circulaire came with my W OS7 update. I’m waiting until S7 for the rumored form factor change! Can’t wait though to see others S6 watches!
> View attachment 4856137


I absolutely love this color but not available in 44. Very annoyed!


----------



## zzzman

Finally received my S6 with bambou single tour. The green is so beautiful!


----------



## Marionpasadena

zzzman said:


> Finally received my S6 with bambou single tour. The green is so beautiful!
> View attachment 4856456
> View attachment 4856457
> View attachment 4856458
> View attachment 4856459


Really looks wonderful.


----------



## uhpharm01

Wow I just found out that The Hermes Apple watch doesn't come with a charging brick.  Oh Well it's all good.


----------



## zzzman

uhpharm01 said:


> Wow I just found out that The Hermes Apple watch doesn't come with a charging brick.  Oh Well it's all good.


Yes it does. Mine came with a charging brick and cable.
The standard S6 aluminium and stainless don’t come with it anymore but edition and Hermès models still do.


----------



## uhpharm01

zzzman said:


> Yes it does. Mine came with a charging brick and cable.
> The standard S6 aluminium and stainless don’t come with it anymore but edition and Hermès models still do.


thanks but Apple doesn't show that anymore on their website for edition and their hermes models.


----------



## DrTr

sf_newyorker said:


> Of course you need the matchy matchy dear DrTr! Even with having experimented with these colors at the boutique, I remain undecided. It’ll be a game time decision! And so true about collecting bands like most of us do with H scarves.
> 
> PS. My cat urged me to take a pic of her with ‘cat-eye’ glasses for her cat eyes. Her attempt at being meta.


Thank you   And your cat achieved her goal!  Can’t wait to see what you decide. They are all lovely.


----------



## DrTr

Marionpasadena said:


> I absolutely love this color but not available in 44. Very annoyed!


I know - I wish they’d do all in all colors!


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> Finally received my S6 with bambou single tour. The green is so beautiful!
> View attachment 4856456
> View attachment 4856457
> View attachment 4856458
> View attachment 4856459


Your watch is gorgeous, and it looks great on you. I really like the new band connectors. So glad you got it sooner than expected!


----------



## DrTr

uhpharm01 said:


> Wow I just found out that The Hermes Apple watch doesn't come with a charging brick.  Oh Well it's all good.


Yes, Apple won’t be sending bricks with most products nor EarPods with iphones as of this year. In some ways I’m glad, as those wired EarPods were such a waste for so many and unnecessary items to be disposed of somehow. Bricks are needed for sure, but I’ve got so many from older models of things I rarely need them.


----------



## Marionpasadena

uhpharm01 said:


> Wow I just found out that The Hermes Apple watch doesn't come with a charging brick.  Oh Well it's all good.


Mine came with.


----------



## Marionpasadena

Got my watch today - that was quick! S6 44mm Attelage single tour.  I kept my S5 44 Noir - couldn’t bear to sell it . But I have to admit I did kind of miss having the classic stainless. Now I have it back! I like this style strap - something different. Wish it came in some other colors, but guess they’re going for the “horsey” look


----------



## zzzman

Marionpasadena said:


> Got my watch today - that was quick! S6 44mm Attelage single tour.  I kept my S5 44 Noir - couldn’t bear to sell it . But I have to admit I did kind of miss having the classic stainless. Now I have it back! I like this style strap - something different. Wish it came in some other colors, but guess they’re going for the “horsey” look
> 
> View attachment 4857462
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857463
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857464
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857465
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857466
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857467


Looks nice! Are you using the same hole on the band? I would think they have adjusted the top half of the band to account for the bigger lug size?


----------



## Marionpasadena

zzzman said:


> Looks nice! Are you using the same hole on the band? I would think they have adjusted the top half of the band to account for the bigger lug size?


i think you’re right. I’ll have to compare with other straps tomorrow.


----------



## uhpharm01

Marionpasadena said:


> Mine came with.


okay thanks but Apple has changed the photo on their website and it no longer shows the charging anymore for some strange reason. I don't know why. But thank you


----------



## zzzman

uhpharm01 said:


> okay thanks but Apple has changed the photo on their website and it no longer shows the charging anymore for some strange reason. I don't know why. But thank you


Apparently they only changed it the last few days.








						Apple Removes 5W Power Adapter From Apple Watch Edition and Apple Watch Hermès
					

Apple has removed the 5W Power Adapter from the Apple Watch Edition and Apple Watch Hermès. Both Apple Watch models included the power adapter for...




					www.macrumors.com


----------



## uhpharm01

zzzman said:


> Apparently they only changed it the last few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apple Removes 5W Power Adapter From Apple Watch Edition and Apple Watch Hermès
> 
> 
> Apple has removed the 5W Power Adapter from the Apple Watch Edition and Apple Watch Hermès. Both Apple Watch models included the power adapter for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.macrumors.com


Oh okay. thanks. I forgot about checking over at Macrumors.com. Thank you for the update.


----------



## TankerToad

zzzman said:


> Apparently they only changed it the last few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apple Removes 5W Power Adapter From Apple Watch Edition and Apple Watch Hermès
> 
> 
> Apple has removed the 5W Power Adapter from the Apple Watch Edition and Apple Watch Hermès. Both Apple Watch models included the power adapter for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.macrumors.com


That stinks. Have been waiting for these to arrive at my local Hermes. People who got them this week had the adaptors in their boxes.


----------



## zzzman

For those who like to collect Hermès and other Apple Watch bands, there’s a new app called Bandbreite on the App Store. It categorises all bands released to date and lets you track which ones you have.
This is my collection:


----------



## ehemelay

The bambou band is gorgeous!!  I have two sets of fingers crossed Apple/H decide to produce that in 40mm later in the year.


----------



## ehemelay

It may be a little boring, but I was so excited for the navy band this Fall!  Mine arrived a couple of days ago and I wore it for the first time today.  Compared to noir, it is really different.  I thought it might be more of a midnight blue, skewing toward black, but it's unmistakably blue!




Navy vs. Noir:




I also immediately download the Bandbreite app; thanks for the recommendation!  I wish they didn't track the MSRP of the user's collection under "view stats"; I knew I had amassed a ridiculous collection but that really gave me pause.  Oh well.  I wear my watch all day everyday, using the H bands most of the day and switching over to sport bands for working out evenings and bedtime.  

I might feel differently about it next year, but having spent 99.5% of the past six months at home, I'm really pleased to have my little AWH collection.  I know I'll use them again in the future but by handbags have been collecting dust for a while (no Hermes; mostly Balenciaga, Proenza Schouler and The Row).  It's nice to have a pretty jewelry to look at during the day while I waste away in my home office.




Yikes! If I want to add another band, I'll have to open up a new drawer in my jewelry armoire.


----------



## Marionpasadena

ehemelay said:


> It may be a little boring, but I was so excited for the navy band this Fall!  Mine arrived a couple of days ago and I wore it for the first time today.  Compared to noir, it is really different.  I thought it might be more of a midnight blue, skewing toward black, but it's unmistakably blue!
> 
> View attachment 4858168
> 
> 
> Navy vs. Noir:
> 
> View attachment 4858169
> 
> 
> I also immediately download the Bandbreite app; thanks for the recommendation!  I wish they didn't track the MSRP of the user's collection under "view stats"; I knew I had amassed a ridiculous collection but that really gave me pause.  Oh well.  I wear my watch all day everyday, using the H bands most of the day and switching over to sport bands for working out evenings and bedtime.
> 
> I might feel differently about it next year, but having spent 99.5% of the past six months at home, I'm really pleased to have my little AWH collection.  I know I'll use them again in the future but by handbags have been collecting dust for a while (no Hermes; mostly Balenciaga, Proenza Schouler and The Row).  It's nice to have a pretty jewelry to look at during the day while I waste away in my home office.
> 
> View attachment 4858172
> 
> 
> Yikes! If I want to add another band, I'll have to open up a new drawer in my jewelry armoire.
> 
> View attachment 4858180


Good to know about the navy. I have a dark blue one but I’ve never liked it much. This looks like a better color!


----------



## HermesLoverJen

DrTr said:


> I like it!  It’s a nice small difference this year in how the band rests and looks. My anemone band came today, and I love the color and the style. The lug appears a bit more noticeable on the 44 but I think it looks great. And I have the all black version S5, but I like the silver lug on black, as I don’t mind mixing metals and I don’t even notice the connectors at all while wearing.
> 
> So I’m thrilled with my S5, especially since the circulaire came with my W OS7 update. I’m waiting until S7 for the rumored form factor change! Can’t wait though to see others S6 watches!
> View attachment 4856137


40mm band with 44mm watch face look very nice. I am more confident to have my sa order one for me. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marionpasadena

DrTr said:


> I like it!  It’s a nice small difference this year in how the band rests and looks. My anemone band came today, and I love the color and the style. The lug appears a bit more noticeable on the 44 but I think it looks great. And I have the all black version S5, but I like the silver lug on black, as I don’t mind mixing metals and I don’t even notice the connectors at all while wearing.
> 
> So I’m thrilled with my S5, especially since the circulaire came with my W OS7 update. I’m waiting until S7 for the rumored form factor change! Can’t wait though to see others S6 watches!
> View attachment 4856137


What is the “form factor change?” I’ve heard nothing about that. I’m dying for this color. Jealous!!


----------



## Marionpasadena

HermesLoverJen said:


> 40mm band with 44mm watch face look very nice. I am more confident to have my sa order one for me. Thanks for sharing.


The 40mm works with the 44mm watch?


----------



## Marionpasadena

acrowcounted said:


> No, there’s a new band type only available in the Fauve color called Attelage. The other bands don’t have the “Attelage” name in the title and they look normal. You can see the new one here in H’s pic and the top lug def looks farther spaced than the bottom...
> View attachment 4856198


The space at the top is definitely wider.


----------



## Marionpasadena

acrowcounted said:


> No, there’s a new band type only available in the Fauve color called Attelage. The other bands don’t have the “Attelage” name in the title and they look normal. You can see the new one here in H’s pic and the top lug def looks farther spaced than the bottom...
> View attachment 4856198


Yes the space at the top is noticeably wider.


----------



## Marionpasadena

zzzman said:


> Looks nice! Are you using the same hole on the band? I would think they have adjusted the top half of the band to account for the bigger lug size?


Oddly enough yes using same hole as my other band in this color. But one hole smaller compared to some of my other Hermès bands. Odd. The leather strips seem to be exactly the same size as is the hole placements. It is a little stiff so perhaps when it wears in a little I will tighten up.


----------



## Marionpasadena

ehemelay said:


> It may be a little boring, but I was so excited for the navy band this Fall!  Mine arrived a couple of days ago and I wore it for the first time today.  Compared to noir, it is really different.  I thought it might be more of a midnight blue, skewing toward black, but it's unmistakably blue!
> 
> View attachment 4858168
> 
> 
> Navy vs. Noir:
> 
> View attachment 4858169
> 
> 
> I also immediately download the Bandbreite app; thanks for the recommendation!  I wish they didn't track the MSRP of the user's collection under "view stats"; I knew I had amassed a ridiculous collection but that really gave me pause.  Oh well.  I wear my watch all day everyday, using the H bands most of the day and switching over to sport bands for working out evenings and bedtime.
> 
> I might feel differently about it next year, but having spent 99.5% of the past six months at home, I'm really pleased to have my little AWH collection.  I know I'll use them again in the future but by handbags have been collecting dust for a while (no Hermes; mostly Balenciaga, Proenza Schouler and The Row).  It's nice to have a pretty jewelry to look at during the day while I waste away in my home office.
> 
> View attachment 4858172
> 
> 
> Yikes! If I want to add another band, I'll have to open up a new drawer in my jewelry armoire.
> 
> View attachment 4858180


Cool app. I just downloaded it!


----------



## HermesLoverJen

Marionpasadena said:


> The 40mm works with the 44mm watch?


From previous posts seems yes。 but the slot will have space at both size。


----------



## floflo

Finally got mine!  This is my first Apple Watch as I’ve been waiting all these years for sleep tracking function.

My SA helped me get the 40mm double tour attelage. I also got an extra strap in anemone.





I find that the bands fit very differently...my wrist is almost too thick for the double tour (need to use the second last hole) and I never thought I would have this problem. The single tour is more spacious, and have a few holes left after putting it on.






Inside the box, it did ship with an adapter despite the rumor it was pulled last minute from even the Hermes editions.



Love this new toy!!


----------



## acrowcounted

floflo said:


> Finally got mine!  This is my first Apple Watch as I’ve been waiting all these years for sleep tracking function.
> 
> My SA helped me get the 40mm double tour attelage. I also got an extra strap in anemone.
> View attachment 4859645
> 
> View attachment 4859647
> 
> 
> I find that the bands fit very differently...my wrist is almost too thick for the double tour (need to use the second last hole) and I never thought I would have this problem. The single tour is more spacious, and have a few holes left after putting it on.
> 
> View attachment 4859646
> 
> View attachment 4859650
> 
> 
> Inside the box, it did ship with an adapter despite the rumor it was pulled last minute from even the Hermes editions.
> 
> View attachment 4859653
> 
> Love this new toy!!


The double tours are notoriously short for some reason. Congrats on your new watch! I’m hoping to snag the anemone band as well. Thanks for the photos!


----------



## TankerToad

Bought the double tour Band, too 
And the SO black watch combo 
Mine had the adapter/power brick included in the box, as well. 
Very excited about this New Hermes Version.
I will only have 3 bands but going to download the cool watchband app.
Because, why not ?


----------



## sf_newyorker

Pictures do no justice to the vibrant selection of bands.





I came very close to choosing anemone.





In the end, boutique exclusive etoupe took the train ride home with me!


----------



## TankerToad

Hard to go wrong with Etoupe !


----------



## sf_newyorker

TankerToad said:


> Hard to go wrong with Etoupe !


Anemone haunts me, though! When I go in next to pick up my Galaxy scarf, likely anemone will be included. It’s beautiful.


----------



## Marionpasadena

sf_newyorker said:


> Anemone haunts me, though! When I go in next to pick up my Galaxy scarf, likely anemone will be included. It’s beautiful.


I bought Anemone even though I have the 44 watch. It actually looks fine! I’ll post pix tomorrow.


----------



## zzzman

This is a pic taken from a Hermès store in Seattle and the Attelage comes in different colours! I want the Attelage in orange!!!


----------



## jayjay77

floflo said:


> Finally got mine!  This is my first Apple Watch as I’ve been waiting all these years for sleep tracking function.
> 
> My SA helped me get the 40mm double tour attelage. I also got an extra strap in anemone.
> View attachment 4859645
> 
> View attachment 4859647
> 
> 
> I find that the bands fit very differently...my wrist is almost too thick for the double tour (need to use the second last hole) and I never thought I would have this problem. The single tour is more spacious, and have a few holes left after putting it on.
> 
> View attachment 4859646
> 
> View attachment 4859650
> 
> 
> Inside the box, it did ship with an adapter despite the rumor it was pulled last minute from even the Hermes editions.
> 
> View attachment 4859653
> 
> Love this new toy!!



Beautiful! Those are my two favorite bands from the new collection


----------



## sf_newyorker

zzzman said:


> This is a pic taken from a Hermès store in Seattle and the Attelage comes in different colours! I want the Attelage in orange!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860577


Did I need to know this  ?! Attelage color options...more to consider and an emptier wallet.


----------



## madamelizaking

Anyone else on a waiting list at the boutique? I'm just SO impatient!


----------



## Marionpasadena

zzzman said:


> This is a pic taken from a Hermès store in Seattle and the Attelage comes in different colours! I want the Attelage in orange!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860577


Well shoot! Wonder when they will show up online?!


----------



## Marionpasadena

Here is my 44mm stainless with the 40mm strap. I think it looks fine. And actually a little “dressier” or feminine, if that makes sense. I do love this color most of all!


----------



## peony girl

Here’s my 40 mm with Etoupe double tour that I picked up at my H store 4 days ago. I have a small wrist but I’m glad I didn’t need get an extra hole punched! I want an anemone band too


----------



## Marionpasadena

peony girl said:


> Here’s my 40 mm with Etoupe double tour that I picked up at my H store 4 days ago. I have a small wrist but I’m glad I didn’t need get an extra hole punched! I want an anemone band too
> 
> View attachment 4861328
> View attachment 4861329


That’s a great color. So elegant. That’s the color of my Evelyne GM too


----------



## peony girl

Marionpasadena said:


> That’s a great color. So elegant. That’s the color of my Evelyne GM too


 Thank you


----------



## zzzman

The bambou single tours are now sold out in the Apple online store and Hermès store in Australia. That didn’t last long. Maybe that was the first batch and they’re making more?


----------



## cassisberry

So happy with the double tour attelage band!  Here’s my series 6 with a slim JUC bracelet for reference.


----------



## Jujuma

OMG I STILL haven’t ordered, and now colors are selling out! Based on everyone’s beautiful pictures I have narrowed it down to navy single tour(kind of a surprise for me) or the Etoupe double tour. I just got off the phone with my boutique, was going to make an appointment for tomorrow, and they aren’t carrying the watches till November!!! They are remodeling and moving. 2-3 weeks ago when I was in my Apple store they told me they weren’t getting in any Hermes, probably because H is right upstairs from them. So I guess it’s mail order for me. Honestly I will probably mostly wear the orange sport band. I live in a very casual environment and exercise almost everyday. The leather band will be for social occasions and dinners out, also casual. I wear a lot of black(but I like navy and black together, although I have bought some animal prints for fall, not sure about navy with that). Thoughts? Yes, I know this is a personal decision, I am just stuck. (My wrist is on the smaller side, when I was at Hermes last time SA did say 40 was the size for me even though I like a big watch. She said 44 would be huge.)


----------



## MommyDaze

Jujuma said:


> OMG I STILL haven’t ordered, and now colors are selling out! Based on everyone’s beautiful pictures I have narrowed it down to navy single tour(kind of a surprise for me) or the Etoupe double tour. I just got off the phone with my boutique, was going to make an appointment for tomorrow, and they aren’t carrying the watches till November!!! They are remodeling and moving. 2-3 weeks ago when I was in my Apple store they told me they weren’t getting in any Hermes, probably because H is right upstairs from them. So I guess it’s mail order for me. Honestly I will probably mostly wear the orange sport band. I live in a very casual environment and exercise almost everyday. The leather band will be for social occasions and dinners out, also casual. I wear a lot of black(but I like navy and black together, although I have bought some animal prints for fall, not sure about navy with that). Thoughts? Yes, I know this is a personal decision, I am just stuck. (My wrist is on the smaller side, when I was at Hermes last time SA did say 40 was the size for me even though I like a big watch. She said 44 would be huge.)


What about the red strap?  I love a pop of red with black and it also looks great with animal prints.


----------



## Jujuma

MommyDaze said:


> What about the red strap?  I love a pop of red with black and it also looks great with animal prints.


Excellent suggestion...but animal print is about as daring as I get and that’s pretty muted. I’m blonde and for some reason can’t carry red well. When I was out doing errands I saw the most gorgeous Porsche in a muted dark blue with all black trim. I’m kind of taking that to be a sign(is anyone else weird like that?). I also remembered I had a blue dress watch, that I haven’t seen in awhile(I hope my mother has it!), that I loved! I think it’s the blue! Will post pics...now I’m afraid to look at delivery times!


----------



## TankerToad

Space Black model plus an extra DT barenia band ! The rubber band that came with it had the dark metal too
So darn stealthy 
Love❤️


----------



## DrTr

Marionpasadena said:


> What is the “form factor change?” I’ve heard nothing about that. I’m dying for this color. Jealous!!


Just a rumor for next year from Mac/Apple watchers. Nothing certain, but there hasn’t been a serious form change since they started. Thanks - love the anemone and the leather as always is wonderful!


----------



## Kevinaxx

floflo said:


> Finally got mine!  This is my first Apple Watch as I’ve been waiting all these years for sleep tracking function.
> 
> My SA helped me get the 40mm double tour attelage. I also got an extra strap in anemone.
> View attachment 4859645
> 
> View attachment 4859647
> 
> 
> I find that the bands fit very differently...my wrist is almost too thick for the double tour (need to use the second last hole) and I never thought I would have this problem. The single tour is more spacious, and have a few holes left after putting it on.
> 
> View attachment 4859646
> 
> View attachment 4859650
> 
> 
> Inside the box, it did ship with an adapter despite the rumor it was pulled last minute from even the Hermes editions.
> 
> View attachment 4859653
> 
> Love this new toy!!


Thank you sooooo much!!! You’ve just helped me decide on this.

now I just need to find it. It’s off Hermès site and apple’s site is not accepting orders...

I should have ordered when I saw it available (first announced) but I hate ordering and then returning.

I just need to see it on someone’s wrist to get a feel of how the slimmer band would look with the 40mm.


----------



## jaschultze

Oh, crap. Looks like I missed out on the Attelage 40 DT band, both online and at Apple.com. I don't live near a store. Would I be able to call a boutique and have them track it down?


----------



## TankerToad

Kevinaxx said:


> Thank you sooooo much!!! You’ve just helped me decide on this.
> 
> now I just need to find it. It’s off Hermès site and apple’s site is not accepting orders...
> 
> I should have ordered when I saw it available (first announced) but I hate ordering and then returning.
> 
> I just need to see it on someone’s wrist to get a feel of how the slimmer band would look with the 40mm.


I can take a photo for you tomorrow


----------



## TankerToad

jaschultze said:


> Oh, crap. Looks like I missed out on the Attelage 40 DT band, both online and at Apple.com. I don't live near a store. Would I be able to call a boutique and have them track it down?


You could sure try


----------



## zzzman

I managed to find the indigo/craie/orange and bleu Lin/craie/Bleu du nord from the Japanese second hand market at or below retail. Pretty happy with that. Will post more pics when I receive them.


----------



## zzzman

I’m so excited today! Just received the two Hermès bands I bought from Japan via Buyee. Super fast delivery, 2 business days only and immaculate packaging.

Brand new Bleu lin/craie/Bleu nord for US$329



Used but good condition indigo/craie/orange for US$250.


----------



## Dany_37

I’ve sold and bought each year the new one comes...this year I think I’m sticking with my Series 5...there just isn’t enough reason to upgrade, no huge difference and the band choices are pretty plain.


----------



## Jujuma

I did it!!!! I ordered the space black single tour 40! Should be here between the 13-20th! I realized the thing holding me up was the orange sports band, I really wanted it! But whenever I wear a colored band I usually get tired of it, especially because I will probably wear it most(lifestyle and don’t want to sweat in leather). Can’t wait for it to come!!!


----------



## madamelizaking

I am SO EXCITED! My watch is in and I'm picking it up the 21st. I'm surprised at how busy the boutique is. I'm happy they are, I just wish I could get my watch sooner .


----------



## TankerToad

Jujuma said:


> I did it!!!! I ordered the space black single tour 40! Should be here between the 13-20th! I realized the thing holding me up was the orange sports band, I really wanted it! But whenever I wear a colored band I usually get tired of it, especially because I will probably wear it most(lifestyle and don’t want to sweat in leather). Can’t wait for it to come!!!


You will get a black rubber band with it too with the black hardware on it !


----------



## 8seventeen19

zzzman said:


> I’m so excited today! Just received the two Hermès bands I bought from Japan via Buyee. Super fast delivery, 2 business days only and immaculate packaging.
> 
> Brand new Bleu lin/craie/Bleu nord for US$329
> View attachment 4869109
> 
> 
> Used but good condition indigo/craie/orange for US$250.
> View attachment 4869110
> View attachment 4869111
> View attachment 4869112


I really want the noir/craie band. Not sure you can find it anymore though. It's gorgeous! 

I have the 4 and wear it every day. I love the new Circulaire face. I was going back and forth on the 6, but the black sold me. I waited like two days after they were released and now my ship date is in November! I guess at least it wasn't sold out...


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

I love my new 40MM stainless steel watch with the etoupe strap! 

I was able to pick this up at the boutique over the weekend, and believe me, choosing a strap color was difficult. Hermes does not disappoint with the beautiful color selections of bands. I decided to go with a neutral strap, mostly because there are so many color options with the Hermes watch face, which I can easily change daily with minimal effort.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Here is an upclose picture of my Hermes Apple watch with the Etoupe strap.


----------



## nikkisharif

lcd_purse_girl said:


> Here is an upclose picture of my Hermes Apple watch with the Etoupe strap.
> 
> View attachment 4871997


CONGRATS...She’s beautiful I love neutrals & Etoupe is one of my fave colors!!!


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

nikkisharif said:


> CONGRATS...She’s beautiful I love neutrals & Etoupe is one of my fave colors!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Dany_37

Bought the noir double tour band today for my size 44...so glad they are finally making double tour bands for the size 44


----------



## Dany_37

My AW double tour band in noir came today (along with some other things )...super fast!


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Dany_37 said:


> My AW double tour band in noir came today (along with some other things )...super fast!
> View attachment 4876312



Great news! I finding shipping for almost everything is slower nowadays, so I am happy you got your fantastic items quickly!


----------



## Grande Latte

Is everybody here getting the size 40? I have really small wrists, but I really enjoy a big screen size too. What to do? Obviously there's no right answer.


----------



## HermesLoverJen

Photos share with the 44mm Nike Apple Watch with 40mm Hermes strap. I need to use the shortest strap hole but I really love large watch face. There are gaps in the collection join but It doesn’t border me at all.


----------



## HermesLoverJen

Grande Latte said:


> Is everybody here getting the size 40? I have really small wrists, but I really enjoy a big screen size too. What to do? Obviously there's no right answer.


Refer to my above post, hope this help.


----------



## Jujuma

I got my space black 40 single tour today!!! In love. I am happy I did not get it the first time around. I tried and tried with a million bands and face combos to make that watch something I felt fashionable wearing and now I am completely sure that only the Hermes model would fit that purpose for me! Love! Love! Love!!!!


----------



## Dany_37

Grande Latte said:


> Is everybody here getting the size 40? I have really small wrists, but I really enjoy a big screen size too. What to do? Obviously there's no right answer.



Mines is 44...I love a big watch and I have really small wrists as well.


----------



## rravic

I just asked my SA to place an order for me. I went back and forth on sizes. I have a fancier watch in a smaller size, so I went with the bigger screen for the "fun" watch. 

I would suggest to see them in person and determine how you like the messages/how the text appears on the screen as that might help with your decision. Also, a big factor for decisions might be which strap you want, as some of the colors/styles can be size specific


----------



## LVjudy

Dany_37 said:


> My AW double tour band in noir came today (along with some other things )...super fast!
> View attachment 4876312


Pleeeeeease post pics! I’m on the fence about ordering & would love to see how it looks IRL.


----------



## bnw

The depth of my depravity. All of my watches are Hermes editions.


----------



## rravic

Apologies for the naive question, it's my first Apple watch! After setting the watch face to an Hermes one, does the color change from when you're looking at the watch to when it's just resting? If I set my color to pink, and then let my hand rest, it changes to black. It goes back to pink when I'm looking at it again or touch the watch. Wondering if it's normal.
Thank you!!


----------



## MommyDaze

rravic said:


> Apologies for the naive question, it's my first Apple watch! After setting the watch face to an Hermes one, does the color change from when you're looking at the watch to when it's just resting? If I set my color to pink, and then let my hand rest, it changes to black. It goes back to pink when I'm looking at it again or touch the watch. Wondering if it's normal.
> Thank you!!


It goes to sleep mode (black) when not in use.


----------



## rravic

MommyDaze said:


> It goes to sleep mode (black) when not in use.


So its normal? haha i thought always-on display truly meant always on


----------



## MommyDaze

rravic said:


> So its normal? haha i thought always-on display truly meant always on


There may be a way to change it. I’ve never tried. It helps with battery life.


----------



## candiebear

rravic said:


> So its normal? haha i thought always-on display truly meant always on


Under settings you should be able to go to brightness and toggle to 'always on.' When you go to bed if you've activated sleep mode the screen will shut off at whatever time frame your bed time is set to.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

rravic said:


> So its normal? haha i thought always-on display truly meant always on



In an earlier version of the watch, the screen would go off completely and you would have to wake up the watch to see the time (which means I could not steal a quick look at my watch during boring meetings without being obvious). The always on display means you can always see the time (although the brightness does fade).


----------



## Jujuma

bnw said:


> The depth of my depravity. All of my watches are Hermes editions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879545


Are all those bands Hermès? Asking about the pink sports band. I can never find a nice soft sports band I like. If it isn’t Hermès is there a brand you like for sports bands? Thanks!


----------



## Grande Latte

I think that's the regular Apple Watch sports band in Pink Sand.


----------



## bnw

Jujuma said:


> Are all those bands Hermès? Asking about the pink sports band. I can never find a nice soft sports band I like. If it isn’t Hermès is there a brand you like for sports bands? Thanks!


With the exception of the pink sand sports band and a kate spade glitter band, yes they are all Hermes.


----------



## jguth1977

Curious if anyone knows if the spend on the Apple Watch and accessories count toward your spend for quota bags?


----------



## Dany_37

LVjudy said:


> Pleeeeeease post pics! I’m on the fence about ordering & would love to see how it looks IRL.


So sorry...just seeing this


----------



## zzzman

Heads up everyone - Attelage single and double tour in orange swift now available directly from Apple.


----------



## jaschultze

zzzman said:


> Heads up everyone - Attelage single and double tour in orange swift now available directly from Apple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902836


Looking for feedback from those with this strap. Has anyone who felt they couldn't wear the original DT (too wide, too short) been able to successfully wear this one comfortably? I love the DT look but had to pass on the original.


----------



## haute okole

bnw said:


> The depth of my depravity. All of my watches are Hermes editions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879545


Which one is your favorite strap?  I love the  second and third  from the left, bottom row.


----------



## bnw

haute okole said:


> Which one is your favorite strap?  I love the  second and third  from the left, bottom row.


Yes,  I love the third from left as my most favorite. It's the Equateur Tatouage.


----------



## ShyShy

jaschultze said:


> Looking for feedback from those with this strap. Has anyone who felt they couldn't wear the original DT (too wide, too short) been able to successfully wear this one comfortably? I love the DT look but had to pass on the original.


The series 6 is my first apple watch precisely because the DT straps were too thick in the past. I much prefer the attelage DT width.


----------



## whimsie

I saw this too and while I’m super excited the popularity is high enough for a new color, I’m dreaming of spring colors. I’m not into orange and brown, sadly.  I really hope they come up with a beautiful new color to strike my fancy this spring!  The attelage double tour is so beautiful on everyone!




zzzman said:


> Heads up everyone - Attelage single and double tour in orange swift now available directly from Apple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902836


----------



## a_b_c

Hi All - apologies if this has been discussed previously (I went through the thread and didn’t find my answer).  It seems the band in etoupe is an Hermes boutique exclusive (not sold via Apple - please correct me if I’m wrong).  Has etoupe ever been available in the single strap size 40? I see online the single is available only in size 44, while the size 40 is only available in the double strap.  Thank you


----------



## JadeFor3st

a_b_c said:


> Hi All - apologies if this has been discussed previously (I went through the thread and didn’t find my answer).  It seems the band in etoupe is an Hermes boutique exclusive (not sold via Apple - please correct me if I’m wrong).  Has etoupe ever been available in the single strap size 40? I see online the single is available only in size 44, while the size 40 is only available in the double strap.  Thank you



I did purchase a size 40 eutope single strap at the Hermès boutique for a friend in 3/2019. She was having some difficulty finding one online, and my SA happened to have one when I asked during the time; it had just arrived. 
I don’t know if it’s an Hermès boutique exclusive, and I also don’t know if it’s available anymore. I do know these straps changes colors and size from year to year and they don’t always make the same ones again.


----------



## a_b_c

JadeFor3st said:


> I did purchase a size 40 eutope single strap at the Hermès boutique for a friend in 3/2019. She was having some difficulty finding one online, and my SA happened to have one when I asked during the time; it had just arrived.
> I don’t know if it’s an Hermès boutique exclusive, and I also don’t know if it’s available anymore. I do know these straps changes colors and size from year to year and they don’t always make the same ones again.


Thank you, that’s helpful.  I may wait a bit to see what new colors may be introduced this year, before I buy a new strap (I just downsized Apple Watch sizes and re-starting my strap collection).


----------



## bubblegirl537

a_b_c said:


> Hi All - apologies if this has been discussed previously (I went through the thread and didn’t find my answer).  It seems the band in etoupe is an Hermes boutique exclusive (not sold via Apple - please correct me if I’m wrong).  Has etoupe ever been available in the single strap size 40? I see online the single is available only in size 44, while the size 40 is only available in the double strap.  Thank you


I have the etoupe single band in size 40 purchased in November 2020


----------



## a_b_c

bubblegirl537 said:


> I have the etoupe single band in size 40 purchased in November 2020


Omg! You give me such hope, thank you. If I may ask, did you get it online or at shop? I may call the Palo Alto store (nearest me) tomorrow & see if I have any luck. Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

a_b_c said:


> Hi All - apologies if this has been discussed previously (I went through the thread and didn’t find my answer).  It seems the band in etoupe is an Hermes boutique exclusive (not sold via Apple - please correct me if I’m wrong).  Has etoupe ever been available in the single strap size 40? I see online the single is available only in size 44, while the size 40 is only available in the double strap.  Thank you



I purchased an Etoupe single strap for my 40MM Apple watch from a Hermes boutique in October 2020. Refer to my post #2137 in this thread for a picture. Good luck!


----------



## a_b_c

lcd_purse_girl said:


> I purchased an Etoupe single strap for my 40MM Apple watch from a Hermes boutique in October 2020. Refer to my post #2137 in this thread for a picture. Good luck!


I appreciate the good wishes - thank you! (Sorry I somehow missed Your post - your watch & strap look lovely).


----------



## Jem131

Here’s my 44 on a 40 etoupe double tour, purchased in 2017, then only available from the Hermes boutique. I originally wore it with the smaller watch then switched to a 44. I prefer the larger face to display watch faces of my lovely H scarves.


----------



## Jo3y

For someone who wears mostly jeans and black/grey clothes - which of _Fauve_, _Navy_ and _Etoupe_ would be the most versatile band that would work with most clothes? Is the fauve perhaps a bit too much of a contrast? I'm getting my first AWH and the choice of band is so difficult! I wish I could see them irl. 

I want noir the most, but the black lugs with a stainless steel watch would bug me too much. The SBSS is gorgeous, but will limit me with bands in the future.


----------



## bubblegirl537

a_b_c said:


> Omg! You give me such hope, thank you. If I may ask, did you get it online or at shop? I may call the Palo Alto store (nearest me) tomorrow & see if I have any luck. Thank you thank you thank you!


I got it from my SA. I would try to call your SA to help you find one! I love the etoupe it goes with everything!


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

bubblegirl537 said:


> I got it from my SA. I would try to call your SA to help you find one! I love the etoupe it goes with everything!



I agree. Etoupe is my perfect neutral for my watch since I wear gold and platinum jewelry daily.


----------



## a_b_c

lcd_purse_girl said:


> I agree. Etoupe is my perfect neutral for my watch since I wear gold and platinum jewelry daily.


So excited, I actually found it on the website. I went online to look and compare (I was still debating on single or double) & lo & behold, there was the single strap available.  I ordered immediately in case it disappeared.  Thanks again


----------



## Podoyogurt

JadeFor3st said:


> I did purchase a size 40 eutope single strap at the Hermès boutique for a friend in 3/2019. She was having some difficulty finding one online, and my SA happened to have one when I asked during the time; it had just arrived.
> I don’t know if it’s an Hermès boutique exclusive, and I also don’t know if it’s available anymore. I do know these straps changes colors and size from year to year and they don’t always make the same ones again.


Yes etoupe is a Hermes boutique exclusive according to my SA


----------



## Alizala

Have I missed the opportunity to buy the double tour attelage in fauve, or does the Hermes US online store restock items? 

 This is actually the first band that's made the Apple Watch appeal to me.


----------



## peony girl

Alizala said:


> Have I missed the opportunity to buy the double tour attelage in fauve, or does the Hermes US online store restock items?
> 
> This is actually the first band that's made the Apple Watch appeal to me.



I think you can buy the band from the Apple online store if you don’t care much from where you get it.


----------



## Alizala

peony girl said:


> I think you can buy the band from the Apple online store if you don’t care much from where you get it.


Also out of stock, unfortunately.


----------



## a_b_c

Alizala said:


> Also out of stock, unfortunately.


They restock straps all the time - that is how I was able to get the single strap 40 in etoupe (which apparently is not easy to find). Keep checking the Hermes website.


----------



## zzzman

I wanted this for months and finally caved and bought the orange swift Attelage. Such a unique and elegant colour and the leather is supple as always! Love the top lug and asymmetric look.

Also I always have to go to a Hermès store to add an extra hole because of my small wrist but this attelage fits perfectly on the smallest hole. Must be because of the stiffness of the top lug.


----------



## megs0927

zzzman said:


> I wanted this for months and finally caved and bought the orange swift Attelage. Such a unique and elegant colour and the leather is supple as always! Love the top lug and asymmetric look.
> 
> Also I always have to go to a Hermès store to add an extra hole because of my small wrist but this attelage fits perfectly on the smallest hole. Must be because of the stiffness of the top lug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987876
> View attachment 4987877
> View attachment 4987878
> View attachment 4987879


So pretty! Is this the 40?


----------



## Monogramaddict

jguth1977 said:


> Curious if anyone knows if the spend on the Apple Watch and accessories count toward your spend for quota bags?


I'm also curious!


----------



## acrowcounted

Monogramaddict said:


> I'm also curious!


Every purchase helps your profile in one way or another.


----------



## a_b_c

Alizala said:


> Have I missed the opportunity to buy the double tour attelage in fauve, or does the Hermes US online store restock items?
> 
> This is actually the first band that's made the Apple Watch appeal to me.


If you’re still looking for this strap in the 40mm size, it is available right now on the website.


----------



## TankerToad

Random wrist shot from the other day
I really love this watch


----------



## Tiffyshops

Love all the mod shots!
I also am in love with my fauve Barenia double tour attelage!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  Happy shopping!

Edited: Promotion of own social media via sigs only


----------



## zzzman

I found out from the macrumors thread that you can order extra Hermès sports band from Apple.
You can order both the black and orange sports bands regardless of what version of Apple Watch Hermès you have. 
Just raise a replacement band request via Apple Support and they’ll mail it out to you. It’s the same price as a standard sport band.


----------



## _queenbee

Hi - I’m considering upgrading from my very old series 2 to the series 6 Apple Watch. For those of you who have it, is it worth the price tag? My only hesitation is that it’s tech so it will become outdated again in a couple years.

I’m debating between the Hermes Apple Watch or just buying a regular Apple Watch. Would love to hear your opinions and thoughts for those of you who do have the Hermes Apple Watch.

Thanks!


----------



## jaschultze

Tiffyshops said:


> Love all the mod shots!
> I also am in love with my fauve Barenia double tour attelage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4996135
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy shopping!
> 
> Edited: Promotion of own social media via sigs only


Beautiful! Did you just get this? I was in the market for one but it seemed to sell out pretty quickly and have yet to stumble upon one.


----------



## Grande Latte

_queenbee said:


> Hi - I’m considering upgrading from my very old series 2 to the series 6 Apple Watch. For those of you who have it, is it worth the price tag? My only hesitation is that it’s tech so it will become outdated again in a couple years.
> 
> I’m debating between the Hermes Apple Watch or just buying a regular Apple Watch. Would love to hear your opinions and thoughts for those of you who do have the Hermes Apple Watch.
> 
> Thanks!



I think it's ripe time for an upgrade. The series 6 is my first Apple Watch and I wasn't even sure if I would like a fitness watch. However after only a few days, I find the activity/ sleep tracking helpful. I also enjoy having ECG and Blood Oxygen features. The challenges keep me entertained.

I got the aluminum version, really wish I bought stainless version. As to Hermes, hmmm...(like you said) it's just a piece of technology so I don't know.... Also, I workout a ton throughout the day, so I probably wouldn't use the leather bands very often.

Tech experts predict Series 7 will have the square edges like the new iPhones. And as you know every new style sticks around for a few years. So...if indeed that happens, I will upgrade next year to the stainless steel one.


----------



## phoenixfeather

_queenbee said:


> Hi - I’m considering upgrading from my very old series 2 to the series 6 Apple Watch. For those of you who have it, is it worth the price tag? My only hesitation is that it’s tech so it will become outdated again in a couple years.
> 
> I’m debating between the Hermes Apple Watch or just buying a regular Apple Watch. Would love to hear your opinions and thoughts for those of you who do have the Hermes Apple Watch.
> 
> Thanks!



I have the Hermes Apple watch eventhough I tend to upgrade every year (iPhones too). My reasoning for this is that I always get a good amount of money for my watch/phone when I sell it after only one year. So each year I only pay the small amount that is the price difference between my old and my new watch.
This year I also have in mind that the form factor might be different with the coming series 7. But not everyone is interested in always having the latest and greatest. So I'm quite confident that people will still be interested in buying an Hermes series 6. Especially because I haven't used the bands from my current watch yet. I prefer the solo loop at the moment and already own older Hermes bands. Selling my Hermes watch with unused bands will be quite easy in September.


----------



## _queenbee

Grande Latte said:


> I think it's ripe time for an upgrade. The series 6 is my first Apple Watch and I wasn't even sure if I would like a fitness watch. However after only a few days, I find the activity/ sleep tracking helpful. I also enjoy having ECG and Blood Oxygen features. The challenges keep me entertained.
> 
> I got the aluminum version, really wish I bought stainless version. As to Hermes, hmmm...(like you said) it's just a piece of technology so I don't know.... Also, I workout a ton throughout the day, so I probably wouldn't use the leather bands very often.
> 
> Tech experts predict Series 7 will have the square edges like the new iPhones. And as you know every new style sticks around for a few years. So...if indeed that happens, I will upgrade next year to the stainless steel one.



Ah! Did not know the style was going to change for the series 7. That may make my decision easier. I use my Apple Watch mainly for working out and just tracking daily activity but love the idea of being able to switch to the beautiful leather bands. I also adore the Hermes faces. I may have to just wait and pull the trigger when series 7 comes out haha. Thanks for your input!



phoenixfeather said:


> I have the Hermes Apple watch eventhough I tend to upgrade every year (iPhones too). My reasoning for this is that I always get a good amount of money for my watch/phone when I sell it after only one year. So each year I only pay the small amount that is the price difference between my old and my new watch.
> This year I also have in mind that the form factor might be different with the coming series 7. But not everyone is interested in always having the latest and greatest. So I'm quite confident that people will still be interested in buying an Hermes series 6. Especially because I haven't used the bands from my current watch yet. I prefer the solo loop at the moment and already own older Hermes bands. Selling my Hermes watch with unused bands will be quite easy in September.
> 
> View attachment 5022067



I love your watch and sports band! Many thanks for your input. I didn’t realize selling Apple watches were easy. Where do you usually sell them? I just assumed it would be difficult to sell and upgrade for some reason  if that’s the case, I wouldn’t mind selling and upgrading more often. I think I’m definitely going to wait for that series 7 though. I’m the type that likes to have the latest and greatest when I do upgrade haha


----------



## phoenixfeather

_queenbee said:


> Ah! Did not know the style was going to change for the series 7. That may make my decision easier. I use my Apple Watch mainly for working out and just tracking daily activity but love the idea of being able to switch to the beautiful leather bands. I also adore the Hermes faces. I may have to just wait and pull the trigger when series 7 comes out haha. Thanks for your input!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your watch and sports band! Many thanks for your input. I didn’t realize selling Apple watches were easy. Where do you usually sell them? I just assumed it would be difficult to sell and upgrade for some reason  if that’s the case, I wouldn’t mind selling and upgrading more often. I think I’m definitely going to wait for that series 7 though. I’m the type that likes to have the latest and greatest when I do upgrade haha



I like to sell on EBay and (fortunately) have never had any hassle or issues. I achieve the best prices when I set it up as an auction starting at 1 Euro. Sorry, I don't know if I'm using the right terms here. English is not my native language. I'm always surprised at how high people tend to bid on things when they start at a low price. Must be our hunter and gatherer genes.  
I can totally understand your approach of waiting for the 7. I'm not buying any new expensive bands right now for the same reason because it might well be that I will have to get rid of a lot of used stuff by September. I also like wearing the latest and greatest.


----------



## _queenbee

phoenixfeather said:


> I like to sell on EBay and (fortunately) have never had any hassle or issues. I achieve the best prices when I set it up as an auction starting at 1 Euro. Sorry, I don't know if I'm using the right terms here. English is not my native language. I'm always surprised at how high people tend to bid on things when they start at a low price. Must be our hunter and gatherer genes.
> I can totally understand your approach of waiting for the 7. I'm not buying any new expensive bands right now for the same reason because it might well be that I will have to get rid of a lot of used stuff by September. I also like wearing the latest and greatest.



Thanks for sharing, appreciate it! I’ll have to look into it


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

hi ! i had a question, and sorry if this sounds super superficial, but i was watching a youtube video where one girl went to the boutique to get her apple watch (vs. going to the apple store) and they were able to package her watch beautifully in a huge box with ribbon. for those that purchased in the boutique directly, did you have this same experience or was the watch box itself just placed into a bag and that was it ? again, sorry if this sounds so minuscule, i just think sometimes going into the boutique itself for that experience is better than going to the apple store haha


----------



## acrowcounted

amanda.tnguyen said:


> hi ! i had a question, and sorry if this sounds super superficial, but i was watching a youtube video where one girl went to the boutique to get her apple watch (vs. going to the apple store) and they were able to package her watch beautifully in a huge box with ribbon. for those that purchased in the boutique directly, did you have this same experience or was the watch box itself just placed into a bag and that was it ? again, sorry if this sounds so minuscule, i just think sometimes going into the boutique itself for that experience is better than going to the apple store haha


The Hermes Apple Watch comes in a long Hermes orange box, no matter where you purchase it, I believe. If you buy at the Hermes store, they are likely to wrap and tie it in their standard brown ribbon. Do be aware though that purchasing from an Apple store will give you a no questions asked return policy for 14 days whereas buying at Hermes gives a store credit return policy and only if unopened, otherwise no returns. It shouldn’t matter if you are set on your purchase but I do know some people tend to return things more often.


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

acrowcounted said:


> The Hermes Apple Watch comes in a long Hermes orange box, no matter where you purchase it, I believe. If you buy at the Hermes store, they are likely to wrap and tie it in their standard brown ribbon. Do be aware though that purchasing from an Apple store will give you a no questions asked return policy for 14 days whereas buying at Hermes gives a store credit return policy and only if unopened, otherwise no returns. It shouldn’t matter if you are set on your purchase but I do know some people tend to return things more often.


ah yes thank you !! sorry for clarification this is what i meant (pics attached)  and i think i’m pretty set on my purchase, i have a series 2 right now (haha idk how it survived this long) so its definitely time for an upgrade !!


----------



## acrowcounted

amanda.tnguyen said:


> ah yes thank you !! sorry for clarification this is what i meant (pics attached)  and i think i’m pretty set on my purchase, i have a series 2 right now (haha idk how it survived this long) so its definitely time for an upgrade !!


Oh, my store did not include an extra larger box like that and I don’t think it’s typical but you never know!


----------



## phoenixfeather

When I ordered my first Hermes watch from Apple it came with some imperfections on the steel body on the watch. Like acrowcounted said above, I could simply send it back. No questions asked, eventhough the package had been opened. Sending things back and ordering in general is very quick with Apple. I would have liked to buy my Hermes watch directly at an Apple store or at an Hermes boutique though. But in my country no shop has been open since late November. I can only shop online at the moment. 
If you order online from Hermes you can also request gift wrapping or gift packaging. I did this with one of my watch bands and received the ribbon around my box.


----------



## WafflingScot

The watch comes in a big box when shipped from Apple and this has 2 boxes inside it.


----------



## Yodabest

Those with the double tour strap, is it comfortable for daily wear?TIA!


----------



## bagnut1

PC1984 said:


> Those with the double tour strap, is it comfortable for daily wear?TIA!


I have two of the regular width double tour. I find that with both (different leathers) I frequently accidentally press the crown just by bending my wrist a bir because the watch is closer to my hand. But I love the look so I guess it’s fashion over function.


----------



## momoc

Not sure if right thread...but Apple is currently holding their spring product announcement event and they annouced AirTags - basically a tracker that you can attach to other things like your keys, so you can use it to find them. Hermes is making a set of handcrafted leather accessories for it - bag charm, luggage tag, key ring.




edit: another photo


----------



## leechiyong

momoc said:


> Not sure if right thread...but Apple is currently holding their spring product announcement event and they annouced AirTags - basically a tracker that you can attach to other things like your keys, so you can use it to find them. Hermes is making a set of handcrafted leather accessories for it - bag charm, luggage tag, key ring.
> 
> View attachment 5060709


If only they had a So Black version.


----------



## Senbei

It wasn’t clear during the announcement but it’s a Cloud de Selle logo stamped AirTag rather than the normal AirTag logo. According to Apple the colors will be Fauve Barenia, Bleu Indigo, and Orange for the bag charm and key ring. The luggage tag and travel tag seem to only be in Barenia.



momoc said:


> Not sure if right thread...but Apple is currently holding their spring product announcement event and they annouced AirTags - basically a tracker that you can attach to other things like your keys, so you can use it to find them. Hermes is making a set of handcrafted leather accessories for it - bag charm, luggage tag, key ring.
> 
> View attachment 5060709


----------



## DrTr

Senbei said:


> It wasn’t clear during the announcement but it’s a Cloud de Selle logo stamped AirTag rather than the normal AirTag logo. According to Apple the colors will be Fauve Barenia, Bleu Indigo, and Orange for the bag charm and key ring. The luggage tag and travel tag seem to only be in Barenia.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060788


Love it!  Don’t need them, but I think it’s great Apple did a version with H.


----------



## whimsie

New watch straps, but not at all what I expected!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

Pricing and colors:


----------



## momoc

Edit: oops someone else beat me to posting the screenshots for the prices 

Indeed some very Hermès prices IMO!

I still do want one...


----------



## momoc

whimsie said:


> New watch straps, but not at all what I expected!
> View attachment 5060797



Looks like these are waterproof (swim proof based on Apple description). I may want to add one for that feature alone!


----------



## acrowcounted

whimsie said:


> New watch straps, but not at all what I expected!
> View attachment 5060797


Wooly canvas like the Evelyne straps! Crazy.
ETA they are calling it “woven nylon”


----------



## acrowcounted

New Double Tour Attelage colors too: noir, Rose Mexico, blue saphir, blanc


----------



## whimsie

Are these new? I never saw these beautiful colors!


----------



## acrowcounted

whimsie said:


> Are these new? I never saw these beautiful colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060826


They are new. Previously I believe they only had the fauve color.


----------



## whimsie

Omg white and pink, I need these!!


----------



## whimsie

acrowcounted said:


> They are new. Previously I believe they only had the fauve color.


They had Orange as well


----------



## whimsie

The new watch bands are live on the hermès website now, too!


----------



## WafflingScot

whimsie said:


> They had Orange as well


I waited so long for the orange to come back in stock but it never did and now its completely removed. The Mexico Rose looks beautiful.


----------



## whimsie

It seems like the standard double tour is getting phased out.


----------



## zzzman

I was looking forward to new leather colours but then saw the nylon bands. 
A bit disappointed. Also can’t believe they’re charging almost the same price as the leather bands. 
Hermès is synonymous with high quality leather but nylon? Does Hermès sell nylon products?


----------



## lvmhgirl

I just got the 44 SBSS with the Noir ST and I’m loving it! ❤️ My wrist is 150mm so I need to get a few holes punched in the band before I can use it. I usually wear wide cuff bands but I don’t feel like dealing with the bulk this time around so I’m using a simple ultra wide band which is really easy to take on/off, is super comfortable and works perfectly for me. No one would know that it’s an Hermes anyway since I mostly use the infograph modular face and I’m not a fan of the sports band that came with it so I’ll probably use this type of band most days.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Lol I dont even own one of these watches yet and I want the pink strap! I’m tempted to collect a few bands before I get the watch (which hasn’t happened yet but is inevitable). I just wish they would do YG or PG hardware.


----------



## HermesLoverJen

lvmhgirl said:


> I just got the 44 SBSS with the Noir ST and I’m loving it! ❤ My wrist is 150mm so I need to get a few holes punched in the band before I can use it. I usually wear wide cuff bands but I don’t feel like dealing with the bulk this time around so I’m using a simple ultra wide band which is really easy to take on/off, is super comfortable and works perfectly for me. No one would know that it’s an Hermes anyway since I mostly use the infograph modular face and I’m not a fan of the sports band that came with it so I’ll probably use this type of band most days.
> 
> View attachment 5062345


how can you make the watch face up side down。 I also wear it at left waist and find it is annoying wearing it for exercise.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

whimsie said:


> New watch straps, but not at all what I expected!
> View attachment 5060797



Not what I expected either, but I do like that Evelyne strap vibe.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

I wish they made the Rose Mexico strap and the Blanc strap in a single tour option. Maybe someday . . .


----------



## DrTr

HermesLoverJen said:


> how can you make the watch face up side down。 I also wear it at left waist and find it is annoying wearing it for exercise.


Go to settings and it will let you change which side the crown is on.


----------



## lvmhgirl

HermesLoverJen said:


> how can you make the watch face up side down。 I also wear it at left waist and find it is annoying wearing it for exercise.


Hi!
Go into Settings -> General —> Orientation and you can choose which wrist and digital crown on the left or right side.


----------



## HermesLoverJen

@DrTr @lvmhgirl  Thank you so much!!


----------



## lvmhgirl

lvmhgirl said:


> I just got the 44 SBSS with the Noir ST and I’m loving it! ❤ My wrist is 150mm so I need to get a few holes punched in the band before I can use it. I usually wear wide cuff bands but I don’t feel like dealing with the bulk this time around so I’m using a simple ultra wide band which is really easy to take on/off, is super comfortable and works perfectly for me. No one would know that it’s an Hermes anyway since I mostly use the infograph modular face and I’m not a fan of the sports band that came with it so I’ll probably use this type of band most days.
> 
> View attachment 5062345



I know the H watches don’t need a screen protector but I tried my husband’s bumper with tempered glass on my watch just to see what it would look like...and I actually quite like it with the wide band.

Makes it kind of sporty-chic lol.


----------



## zzzman

Found a photo of the new nylon band on Instagram. Seems like it’s attached to a gold aluminium watch. 
What does everyone think?


----------



## persian11

I wanted a new Apple Watch and kind of went crazy!  I purchased the tan double tour and picked it up the other day.  I love it!  Then I ordered the pink double tour band and the jumping band in the red color way.  They have shipped and they should arrive tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## persian11

I think I will end up wearing this orange band that came with it a lot.


----------



## zzzman

Two other jumping single tours posted on MR. Now I really want one the Bleu Saphir/Orange one!


----------



## ardenp

Quick question to those who own H Apple watches: the bands only come in one size, correct? I'm giving my mom a regular Apple series 6 and thought it might be fun to give her one fancy H band but she is a pretty tiny person with teeny wrists (size 1 to 2 in the Apple wrist bands). So not sure if there would be a long tail on the Hermes band that would look weird. Thx for any insights!


----------



## queen b blue

ardenp said:


> Quick question to those who own H Apple watches: the bands only come in one size, correct? I'm giving my mom a regular Apple series 6 and thought it might be fun to give her one fancy H band but she is a pretty tiny person with teeny wrists (size 1 to 2 in the Apple wrist bands). So not sure if there would be a long tail on the Hermes band that would look weird. Thx for any insights!


Hi! From what I can tell, the band size varies depending on the watch case size (40 vs 44), and single vs double tour. So for all single tour 40s, the watch band should fit wrists size 140-175 cm. Double tour fits a smaller wrist. You can check the band size on the H or Apple websites. HTH, and hope your mom loves the watch and band!


----------



## zzzman

Picked up my Blue Saphir/Orange just now and the colour does really pop! 

The nylon feels more supple than Apple ones (one would hope for the price). It’s quite stiff where the holes are and a bit difficult and slide the tongue into the hoops on the other end. Regular use should soften this up.

Just a heads up to other smaller wrist owners who have the 44mm watch. I always get an additional hole added to my Hermès leather bands. But when I took band to Hermès just now, they said they can’t add another hole as that might damage the nylon strands. Hopefully it doesn’t slide down my wrist too much. The added thickness of the two nylon pieces when wrapped around the wrist might help.


----------



## persian11

I love your new band!  I love that color.  I wish it came in the 40


----------



## Grande Latte

Very pretty.


----------



## Sydny2

Does buying Hermes Apple Watch count toward spending for quota bag? Hehe I’m interested in getting one!


----------



## balthus

zzzman said:


> Found a photo of the new nylon band on Instagram. Seems like it’s attached to a gold aluminium watch.
> What does everyone think?
> View attachment 5067905


I just bought one of these bands from the Apple store and sent it back after a day.   I found the "nylon" material very stiff and uncomfortable.


----------



## zzzman

balthus said:


> I just bought one of these bands from the Apple store and sent it back after a day.   I found the "nylon" material very stiff and uncomfortable.


It’ll probably take a while for it to break in and become softer and more malleable.


----------



## rravic

So I've read previous posts that say you can use 40mm straps for the 44mm watch body. Does anyone happen to have a picture of the Attelage double tour strap on a 44? Would such a skinny strap look silly? It was the hardest decision picking between a 40 and 44 but I do prefer the larger screen size!


----------



## 1gunro

I am thinking of getting this watch because I love the attelage double tour. But, I workout everyday, so I'd have to switch out the straps often. How hard is it to do so? If it's kind of a pain, I guess I'd have to pass. TIA!


----------



## PJ Gambler

There are two little button tabs on each back side of watch face, you push both in to release old strap and repeat to attach new one. Takes a few minutes each time, I’ve done it several times, not a snap but not a pain either.


----------



## 1gunro

Thank you @PJ Gambler! Doesn’t sound too bad to do it once a day!


----------



## jaschultze

Just received my blanc attelage double-tour and sadly, they didn't add any extra length and it's too small to fit my wrist comfortably. I guess it's only single tours for me.


----------



## Marionpasadena

phoenixfeather said:


> I have the Hermes Apple watch eventhough I tend to upgrade every year (iPhones too). My reasoning for this is that I always get a good amount of money for my watch/phone when I sell it after only one year. So each year I only pay the small amount that is the price difference between my old and my new watch.
> This year I also have in mind that the form factor might be different with the coming series 7. But not everyone is interested in always having the latest and greatest. So I'm quite confident that people will still be interested in buying an Hermes series 6. Especially because I haven't used the bands from my current watch yet. I prefer the solo loop at the moment and already own older Hermes bands. Selling my Hermes watch with unused bands will be quite easy in September.
> 
> View attachment 5022067


That’s pretty much what I do. I love this face. I just added it!


----------



## zzzman

Hermès pride!


----------



## eastvillagegirl

Second leather strap and in love


----------



## zzzman

Review of the jumping tour by Not Really Rocket Science. Love his other reviews of apple products and the Hermès partnership.


----------



## Hermes Zen

Here's a recent new strap purchase. It's stiff because it's new. I do love the colors and pattern.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I still want to get one but havent done so yet....I'm just very feminine and I wish there were prettier strap options...rghw with a pretty band? Maybe that doesn't go with the Apple Watch look?

My other option would be to do the space black, I was looking at it today, but again I'd need to figure out which strap. I liked the black double tour but the first thing I thought was that it looks like Tefillin (Hasid Chic?) 

Are there any pretty (and maybe not PHW) strap options?


----------



## Hermes Zen

Notorious Pink said:


> I still want to get one but havent done so yet....I'm just very feminine and I wish there were prettier strap options...rghw with a pretty band? Maybe that doesn't go with the Apple Watch look?
> 
> My other option would be to do the space black, I was looking at it today, but again I'd need to figure out which strap. I liked the black double tour but the first thing I thought was that it looks like Tefillin (Hasid Chic?)
> 
> Are there any pretty (and maybe not PHW) strap options?


Is the 40 to bulky?  I have the 44 for I’m not so feminine (anymore). My first new strap choice was the pink and red but it’s only made for 40 at least for now. It would have looked great with my pink k’s.

The H Apple watches does come in black hardware as you say and in silver but that’s it. Of course Apple makes it in other color metals like rose gold hw but as my sa had told me not h. Sorry I’m not much help.


----------



## PJ Gambler

Hermes Zen said:


> Is the 40 to bulky?  I have the 44 for I’m not so feminine (anymore). My first new strap choice was the pink and red but it’s only made for 40 at least for now. It would have looked great with my pink k’s.
> 
> The H Apple watches does come in black hardware as you say and in silver but that’s it. Of course Apple makes it in other color metals like rose gold hw but as my sa had told me not h. Sorry I’m not much help.


It’s not too bulky, weighs less than my Rolex which I wore for 25 years until this later series came out. Now the Rolex is only worn once or twice a year. The utility of being able to talk in to your watch to answer texts, phone calls etc makes it an enjoyable timepiece. There’s not much to choose from on the website but sometimes Hermès comes out with some very attractive bands.


----------



## queen b blue

Notorious Pink said:


> I still want to get one but havent done so yet....I'm just very feminine and I wish there were prettier strap options...rghw with a pretty band? Maybe that doesn't go with the Apple Watch look?
> 
> My other option would be to do the space black, I was looking at it today, but again I'd need to figure out which strap. I liked the black double tour but the first thing I thought was that it looks like Tefillin (Hasid Chic?)
> 
> Are there any pretty (and maybe not PHW) strap options?


I love feminine jewelry and rose gold too so sometimes I pair my H Apple Watch with a 2-tone rose gold Michele watch band and stack with rose gold and/or white gold pieces. Both Neiman’s and Nordstrom have a bunch of nice band options.


----------



## Hermes Zen

PJ Gambler said:


> It’s not too bulky, weighs less than my Rolex which I wore for 25 years until this later series came out. Now the Rolex is only worn once or twice a year. The utility of being able to talk in to your watch to answer texts, phone calls etc makes it an enjoyable timepiece. There’s not much to choose from on the website but sometimes Hermès comes out with some very attractive bands.



Oh. I wasn't clear.    I was replying to Notorious Pink if she thought the 40 was to bulky for her since she said she's very feminine.


----------



## Sydny2

zzzman said:


> Review of the jumping tour by Not Really Rocket Science. Love his other reviews of apple products and the Hermès partnership.



Love his review. I actually watched his video before getting my H apple watch!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hermes Zen said:


> Is the 40 to bulky?  I have the 44 for I’m not so feminine (anymore). My first new strap choice was the pink and red but it’s only made for 40 at least for now. It would have looked great with my pink k’s.
> 
> The H Apple watches does come in black hardware as you say and in silver but that’s it. Of course Apple makes it in other color metals like rose gold hw but as my sa had told me not h. Sorry I’m not much help.





PJ Gambler said:


> It’s not too bulky, weighs less than my Rolex which I wore for 25 years until this later series came out. Now the Rolex is only worn once or twice a year. The utility of being able to talk in to your watch to answer texts, phone calls etc makes it an enjoyable timepiece. There’s not much to choose from on the website but sometimes Hermès comes out with some very attractive bands.





queen b blue said:


> I love feminine jewelry and rose gold too so sometimes I pair my H Apple Watch with a 2-tone rose gold Michele watch band and stack with rose gold and/or white gold pieces. Both Neiman’s and Nordstrom have a bunch of nice band options.





Hermes Zen said:


> Oh. I wasn't clear.    I was replying to Notorious Pink if she thought the 40 was to bulky for her since she said she's very feminine.



Thank you! I didn't think to look at other places for a more feminine band. I definitely want the Hermès version but will have to look for  better band options. Believe it or not I have not tried the 40 on...I probably should!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sydny2 said:


> Love his review. I actually watched his video before getting my H apple watch!


I really like the way he writes and speaks. Thank you for the link!


----------



## megs0927

The Hermes website has the fauve attelage strap back in stock if anyone is looking. They have been hard to find through Apple.


----------



## lilah1

Hello everyone,
I just came back from the store with a new scarf and bracelet   While in the store I was checking out some watches and was wondering about wether or not the apple watches will ever go down in price? Or has their price ever changed (up or down)? It's the watch Series 6 so if there is a new Series, will the old one just disappear or will they still offer it but for a lower price? Maybe you guys know a bit more about the whole smart watch situation Thanks in advance and have an amazing weekend!


----------



## lalame

It depends but I notice they usually keep the prior model on sale too when they release a new model. Even if the Apple Store doesn't, you might be able to buy older models from other retailers like Target, Best Buy, etc trying to clear out old stock. But they usually won't have special versions like the Hermes ones in those stores.

ETA: I didn't even answer your question about price. If the Apple store continues selling the prev model when a new model comes out, the prev model usually gets a lower price. The new model will usually be more expensive.


----------



## lanit

Quick question for those of you that have sold your older models for the newer upgrades. Do you keep the double tour band (mine is fauve barenia) and just sell the orange sport band with the watch? I’m hoping to keep my barenia band if I can). TIA!


----------



## Marionpasadena

lanit said:


> Quick question for those of you that have sold your older models for the newer upgrades. Do you keep the double tour band (mine is fauve barenia) and just sell the orange sport band with the watch? I’m hoping to keep my barenia band if I can). TIA!


I kept all my straps except the orange one when I sold mine -


----------



## Marionpasadena

And has it been confirmed there will be a series 7 Hermes? If so I’m excited!!


----------



## bagnut1

lanit said:


> Quick question for those of you that have sold your older models for the newer upgrades. Do you keep the double tour band (mine is fauve barenia) and just sell the orange sport band with the watch? I’m hoping to keep my barenia band if I can). TIA!


Trade-in via Apple is quite easy - I don't think you get a "bump" price wise for the H version watch but they don't want _any_ straps back so it's easy-breasy transaction.


----------



## Marionpasadena

bagnut1 said:


> Trade-in via Apple is quite easy - I don't think you get a "bump" price wise for the H version watch but they don't want _any_ straps back so it's easy-breasy transaction.


I’ve gotten more selling on eBay but there is the hassle with that…


----------



## lanit

bagnut1 said:


> Trade-in via Apple is quite easy - I don't think you get a "bump" price wise for the H version watch but they don't want _any_ straps back so it's easy-breasy transaction.


Thanks so much for replying! I’ll go the trade route if I get to keep my straps!


----------



## lanit

Marionpasadena said:


> I kept all my straps except the orange one when I sold mine -


Thanks for this good news.


----------



## bagnut1

Marionpasadena said:


> I’ve gotten more selling on eBay but there is the hassle with that…


Yep, hassle, risk, and the ever-increasing eBay vig on every aspect of transaction.


----------



## zzzman

For those who have an Apple Watch and a luxury watch, which one do you wear more? Or do you wear both?

My partner just bought me the Hermès H08 and it’s arriving tomorrow!









						H08 Graphene Composite On Black Rubber Strap
					

The perfect interplay of opposites and contrasts, all in one balanced design.




					shop.hodinkee.com
				




Not sure what to do with this and the Apple Watch… maybe one on each wrist?


----------



## mambolao

zzzman said:


> For those who have an Apple Watch and a luxury watch, which one do you wear more? Or do you wear both?
> 
> My partner just bought me the Hermès H08 and it’s arriving tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H08 Graphene Composite On Black Rubber Strap
> 
> 
> The perfect interplay of opposites and contrasts, all in one balanced design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.hodinkee.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what to do with this and the Apple Watch… maybe one on each wrist?



I bought a Hermes Apple Watch with Barenia strap for my husband recently and he’s been hooked ever since. It is his first smart watch and he told me he can’t go back to “normal” watch anymore simply because it is so convenient for work (and his daily life)! Having said that, he customised a Hermes Slim watch just last week !!


----------



## Vivien Lee

Does anyone know if Hermès will have the series 7? I am about to get the watch and just realized a new series is just around the corner. 

I also am contemplating to ask my SA to save the new one for me once they are in stock. Is it something that my SA would be able to do for me? 

Thanks!!


----------



## EllenTsai

mambolao said:


> I bought a Hermes Apple Watch with Barenia strap for my husband recently and he’s been hooked ever since. It is his first smart watch and he told me he can’t go back to “normal” watch anymore simply because it is so convenient for work (and his daily life)! Having said that, he customised a Hermes Slim watch just last week !!


This is also what happened with me!
I got my H Apple Watch … and then my J12 never gets worn anymore…
Then when I look at all the H/ Omega/ Rolex watches in the window I think: I can’t tap for my coffee with those…


----------



## Grande Latte

Vivien Lee said:


> Does anyone know if Hermès will have the series 7? I am about to get the watch and just realized a new series is just around the corner.
> 
> I also am contemplating to ask my SA to save the new one for me once they are in stock. Is it something that my SA would be able to do for me?
> 
> Thanks!!


Some folks speculate the series 7 will have hard edges, similar to the 12 phones. So If I were you, I'd wait because the new release is just around the corner. Your SA will not know anything about the new design because she's not supposed to know, but lots of tech people have already released "possible" pics. Check them out, very, very different from Apple Watch as we know it.


----------



## Vivien Lee

Grande Latte said:


> Some folks speculate the series 7 will have hard edges, similar to the 12 phones. So If I were you, I'd wait because the new release is just around the corner. Your SA will not know anything about the new design because she's not supposed to know, but lots of tech people have already released "possible" pics. Check them out, very, very different from Apple Watch as we know it.



Thank you very much! I will gently wait for the release for the series 7. Really hope that they have the glucose function but I saw many articles saying it's not ready...


----------



## zzzman

Who’s getting the S7 when it comes out in a few weeks?
Pretty sure the Hermès collab will continue (considering they had the AirTag Hermès and the latest jumping tours). 
I still want a special patterned leather band (like the Eperon d’Or). Not sure if I like the rumoured boxy design though….


----------



## bagnut1

zzzman said:


> Who’s getting the S7 when it comes out in a few weeks?
> Pretty sure the Hermès collab will continue (considering they had the AirTag Hermès and the latest jumping tours).
> I still want a special patterned leather band (like the Eperon d’Or). Not sure if I like the rumoured boxy design though….


I will definitely consider the new design (even though the series 6 is only a year old).


----------



## EllenTsai

I’m looking forward to a pretty band that I can wear in the wet U.K. cold without worrying about wet leather…


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> Who’s getting the S7 when it comes out in a few weeks?
> Pretty sure the Hermès collab will continue (considering they had the AirTag Hermès and the latest jumping tours).
> I still want a special patterned leather band (like the Eperon d’Or). Not sure if I like the rumoured boxy design though….


Hello zzzman - good to see you again this year   We always pop back in this thread near September. I am definitely getting a 7, I skipped the 6 as I got the H so black 2 years ago and didn’t see enough reason to upgrade last year, but looking forward to the new design. Won’t be long now!! Can’t wait to see everyone’s new watches


----------



## Vivien Lee

zzzman said:


> Who’s getting the S7 when it comes out in a few weeks?
> Pretty sure the Hermès collab will continue (considering they had the AirTag Hermès and the latest jumping tours).
> I still want a special patterned leather band (like the Eperon d’Or). Not sure if I like the rumoured boxy design though….


Thinking of gifting one to my husband! Definitely want to see what's the design will be like but most likely want one with barenia band!!


----------



## gagabag

Mine is from S5! Definitely needs an upgrade


----------



## Lejic

I might not need the watch, very happy with the 6, but I do hope with S7 we get some new bands too, that I’d be very interested in!


----------



## bagnut1

Also wouldn’t it be fantastic if H introduced hardware bands?  Enamel/metal?  (Or other fantastic H interpretation of something that's not already being done?)

Love the leather bands but feeling the itch for something different.


----------



## DR2014

I have a 3 series, can't wait to upgrade! I guess I will wait for the 7 series too.


----------



## Grande Latte

Off topic, but do you find your AW to be running your life? All the reminders and challenges. Arghhhh.....

And as an insomniac, sleep tracking is freaking me out because I purposely spend a good amount of time in bed, but I realize I actually get VERY few hours of sleep.


----------



## Marionpasadena

Has anyone heard whether the current Hermes straps will work on 7? I recall when sizes/shape were modified the old straps still worked. Hope that’s the case with the 7. Guess we will find out soon!!!


----------



## Marionpasadena

Yay! New watch, bands, and faces! And all bands are compatible with series 7. Available “in the fall.”  Can’t wait!


----------



## acrowcounted

Marionpasadena said:


> Yay! New watch, bands, and faces! And all bands are compatible with series 7. Available “in the fall.”  Can’t wait!


All compatible because they didn’t redesign anything and it’s basically the same watch piece for another year. Quite the disappointment. Hopefully some fun bands make a difference.


----------



## Vivien Lee

acrowcounted said:


> All compatible because they didn’t redesign anything and it’s basically the same watch piece for another year. Quite the disappointment. Hopefully some fun bands make a difference.


Yes.. and I am quite disappointed that they don't have the glucose testing function...


----------



## bagnut1

acrowcounted said:


> All compatible because they didn’t redesign anything and it’s basically the same watch piece for another year. Quite the disappointment. Hopefully some fun bands make a difference.


Actually I think it’s rather brilliant that, in the beginning with the first version of the watch, they figured out the geometry of the band attachment and planned for many, many future iterations of case designs.  I am guessing that this would have been essential for Hermes to agree to partner with Apple on the watch - H doesn’t do “throw away” anything.

I am looking forward to seeing what new H straps and faces will be introduced with the Series 7 and its improved hardware capabilities.


----------



## vivian0o

Did anyone happen to catch when these new bands would release? I think I got too excited seeing the wrap band that it totally skipped over my head lol

I was looking forward to an updated watch with glucose tracking, but had tempered my expectations after seeing a few articles say that the tech isn’t ready yet. Oh well, guess I’ll stick with my series 4 watch.


----------



## Notorious Pink

They only said it’s coming this fall….do they usually mean fall as in the end of September - or in November?


----------



## acrowcounted

Notorious Pink said:


> They only said it’s coming this fall….do they usually mean fall as in the end of September - or in November?


Usually they are available within a week of the announcement and they give a specific date. This year, there were production supply issues so they didn't have enough inventory to sell immediately and from the “this fall” announcement, it sounds like they don’t even know when sales will begin yet. I would anticipate mid October purely based on the fact they they didn’t announce a crazy distant but solid date which leads me to believe they are pushing for ASAP and are almost there but not reliably soon enough to say something firmly, if that makes sense.


----------



## zzzman

All the new Hermès bands shown off on the Apple website. I think there will be more choices once this is released ”later this fall”.

That double tour is definitely interesting… Will probably be the most expensive Apple Watch Hermès band ever!


----------



## EvelynVesper

Love them all! Thanks for sharing the information


----------



## Grande Latte

I get to save some money this year as I was hoping for hard edges in the Hermes version. But maybe next year.


----------



## acrowcounted

This is a fun article that basically suggests that there are big things wrong with the series 7 launch and that Apple has no idea when it will be available, or even more shockingly, what the watch will even be component-wise. I would expect perhaps the new bands to be available at Hermes stores long before the new watch model, at this point.


----------



## Dany_37

I'll definitely be getting the Series 7 since I skipped the Series 6 due to there not being enough significant changes for me to want to purchase.  I love the full screen feature on the 7.


----------



## DR2014

zzzman said:


> All the new Hermès bands shown off on the Apple website. I think there will be more choices once this is released ”later this fall”.
> 
> That double tour is definitely interesting… Will probably be the most expensive Apple Watch Hermès band ever!


I love the Rouge H/Noir one! Is that leather?


----------



## uhpharm01

acrowcounted said:


> This is a fun article that basically suggests that there are big things wrong with the series 7 launch and that Apple has no idea when it will be available, or even more shockingly, what the watch will even be component-wise. I would expect perhaps the new bands to be available at Hermes stores long before the new watch model, at this point.


oh wow that's an interesting article. I'm watching a video about it on youtube right now and oh wow.


----------



## uhpharm01

Notorious Pink said:


> They only said it’s coming this fall….do they usually mean fall as in the end of September - or in November?


Fall ends on like on the last day of November but some website have also said Fall ends on Dec 21,  2021.


----------



## uhpharm01

acrowcounted said:


> This is a fun article that basically suggests that there are big things wrong with the series 7 launch and that Apple has no idea when it will be available, or even more shockingly, what the watch will even be component-wise. I would expect perhaps the new bands to be available at Hermes stores long before the new watch model, at this point.


Here's the link to that video that saw on youtube. It's similar to that article that you posted.


----------



## uhpharm01

Leaked Apple Watch Series 7 design could be next year's model, says report
					

New insight from Daring Fireball's John Gruber suggests that leaked rumors and designs of an Apple Watch Series 7 that Apple didn't announce Tuesday might actually pertain to next year's models.




					www.imore.com


----------



## Marionpasadena

So the new Hermes faces are available! I like the designs and colors!


----------



## madamelizaking

acrowcounted said:


> This is a fun article that basically suggests that there are big things wrong with the series 7 launch and that Apple has no idea when it will be available, or even more shockingly, what the watch will even be component-wise. I would expect perhaps the new bands to be available at Hermes stores long before the new watch model, at this point.


Thanks for this. I was going back and forth on upgrading from the series 6 but think I'll hold off until there's more of an exciting change.


----------



## uhpharm01

Marionpasadena said:


> So the new Hermes faces are available! I like the designs and colors!











						Apple Watch Series 7 rumored to hit stores in mid-October
					

According to Jon Prosser, the new Apple Watch Series 7 is expected to hit stores in October – with pre-orders starting as early as next week.




					9to5mac.com


----------



## zzzman

Apple Watch Series 7 pre-orders start October 8, according to Hermès
					

The news: You'll be able to pre-order the new Apple Watch in just over a week, according to Hermès, one of Apple's official partners.    In multiple emails fro




					appletrack.com
				




Apparently a Hermès customer got this email from their store saying S7 will be available for preorder Oct 8.



Has any of you heard anything from your SA? I asked my SA and he had no idea.


----------



## uhpharm01

I'm wondering if that is a fake email. I'm starting to think that Series 7 will be available in nov and dec and not oct.


----------



## acrowcounted

Well it says preorder so even if it’s true, who knows when delivery will actually be.


----------



## Grande Latte

Delivery is usually 4-5 weeks (so a month out). I'm waiting for my 13 ProMax. It will arrive Nov. 3-10. Hmm.....

BTW, who's getting the new iPhones?


----------



## zzzman

Grande Latte said:


> Delivery is usually 4-5 weeks (so a month out). I'm waiting for my 13 ProMax. It will arrive Nov. 3-10. Hmm.....
> 
> BTW, who's getting the new iPhones?


I already have mine since launch day


----------



## Grande Latte

zzzman said:


> I already have mine since launch day
> View attachment 5213697
> View attachment 5213698
> View attachment 5213699
> View attachment 5213700


Nice. I couldn't decide on a color, so I waited until I could see all the pro colors in store. Then for the life of me couldn't decide even after seeing them. I already have the gold 12 Pro Max, so I placed an order for silver just 2 days ago. Then the gold is still calling my name. Arghhhh....

It's great that you're so firm on your color choice. Love your cases btw.


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> I already have mine since launch day
> View attachment 5213697
> View attachment 5213698
> View attachment 5213699
> View attachment 5213700


Twins!  I got mine launch day as well. This blue color is stunning IRL!  Congrats. Now we just need a new watch to pair!!


----------



## DrTr

Grande Latte said:


> Delivery is usually 4-5 weeks (so a month out). I'm waiting for my 13 ProMax. It will arrive Nov. 3-10. Hmm.....
> 
> BTW, who's getting the new iPhones?


I loved that blue so easy choice. I order early on preorder days so usually get at launch. The delivery times slipped quick. Bought a 13 for DH (I’m the gear head in the family) early last week and his doesn’t arrive until 10/22 earliest. Worldwide supply chains at every step of the way are incredibly snarled, felt lucky to get it. Hope yours suits you.


----------



## Jem131

acrowcounted said:


> Oh, my store did not include an extra larger box like that and I don’t think it’s typical but you never know!


This must have been requested by the purchaser, it’s not the norm when purchased at the store.  It’s typically bagged just as a twilly or bracelet would be, without extra packaging.


----------



## uhpharm01

zzzman said:


> Apple Watch Series 7 pre-orders start October 8, according to Hermès
> 
> 
> The news: You'll be able to pre-order the new Apple Watch in just over a week, according to Hermès, one of Apple's official partners.    In multiple emails fro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> appletrack.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently a Hermès customer got this email from their store saying S7 will be available for preorder Oct 8.
> View attachment 5213543
> 
> 
> Has any of you heard anything from your SA? I asked my SA and he had no idea.



@acrowcounted
if you go to the apple website. that is the information that is currently up on their website right now.


Something just told me to check the website and this is what I found on the website today this morning.


----------



## zzzman

Where are the configurations and pricing details? Are we supposed to decide when preorders open on Friday?


----------



## uhpharm01

zzzman said:


> Where are the configurations and pricing details? Are we supposed to decide when preorders open on Friday?



I found these prices for the Hermes Apple Watches, it was on Macrumors. I don't know about all of the configurations and the pricing details. Yes, you supposed to decide when you preorder on this coming Friday. 

Starting prices, I only listed the Hermes Apple Watch pricing. 
40mm Hermès (LTE only) - *$1249*
44mm Hermès (LTE only) - *$1299*

Happy Ordering Friday morning.


----------



## Marionpasadena

zzzman said:


> Apple Watch Series 7 pre-orders start October 8, according to Hermès
> 
> 
> The news: You'll be able to pre-order the new Apple Watch in just over a week, according to Hermès, one of Apple's official partners.    In multiple emails fro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> appletrack.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently a Hermès customer got this email from their store saying S7 will be available for preorder Oct 8.
> View attachment 5213543
> 
> 
> Has any of you heard anything from your SA? I asked my SA and he had no idea.


Yes October 8 5 am (PT)


----------



## zzzman

The Apple Watch Hermès section on the Hermès Australia website is now down. Would Hermès show us the configurations before preorder time?


----------



## acrowcounted

zzzman said:


> The Apple Watch Hermès section on the Hermès Australia website is now down. Would Hermès show us the configurations before preorder time?


It’s down for USA as well. It will probably come back up when it is orderable, and not before.


----------



## glitterbags

so excited for the new watch and that beautiful strap!


----------



## zzzman

I’m going for the Rouge H/Noir Circuit H.
What’s everyone else ordering?


----------



## Marionpasadena

zzzman said:


> I’m going for the Rouge H/Noir Circuit H.
> What’s everyone else ordering?
> View attachment 5217318


I’m ordering same but in Noir/Bleu Électrique.


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> I’m going for the Rouge H/Noir Circuit H.
> What’s everyone else ordering?
> View attachment 5217318





Marionpasadena said:


> I’m ordering same but in Noir/Bleu Électrique.


Both gorgeous!  I would have ordered the noir one as well, but I have the So black one currently, so it’s the blue DT attelage for me!  I was hoping they’d let you look through things by last night and put in wishlist but no go. Good luck all!


----------



## DrTr

Got it!  In the US the circuit and others have slipped to 11/2 - 11/9!  Mine arrives next Friday. Good luck all - just double checked my order email, mine won’t arrive until 11/2 - 11/9. Guess between adding to bag for 10/15 delivery and buying the date slipped. They must have very few. Oh well, something to anticipate.


----------



## zzzman

I got in at 11.01pm Australian time and only got 21 Oct as earliest delivery

The Rouge H / Noir Circuit H are AUD$150 more expensive than the standard Hermès.


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> I got in at 11.01pm Australian time and only got 21 Oct as earliest delivery
> 
> The Rouge H / Noir Circuit H are AUD$150 more expensive than the standard Hermès.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217567


yes they did a “bait and switch” on my date, it showed 10/15 when I put in bag, by the time my order was completed is was 11/2-11/9. They clearly have just a very few. But we got what we wanted!


----------



## DrTr

And the Barenia Gourmette DT with chain detail was over $1700 US!  Prices are going up like everything.


----------



## Marionpasadena

DrTr said:


> Got it!  In the US the circuit and others have slipped to 11/2 - 11/9!  Mine arrives next Friday. Good luck all - just double checked my order email, mine won’t arrive until 11/2 - 11/9. Guess between adding to bag for 10/15 delivery and buying the date slipped. They must have very few. Oh well, something to anticipate.


Same for me. I did order 3 of the new straps and those are scheduled to arrive next Friday  Back to bed now - 5 a.m. (PT) is awfully early for me!


----------



## acrowcounted

For the record and future inquiries, it is now a half hour past preorder time start and Hermes.com USA still does not have the Apple Watch of any series available or even viewable at all.


----------



## Marionpasadena

acrowcounted said:


> For the record and future inquiries, it is now a half hour past preorder time start and Hermes.com USA still does not have the Apple Watch of any series available or even viewable at all.


I know! I wanted to order there but went ahead and ordered on Apple site


----------



## DrTr

acrowcounted said:


> For the record and future inquiries, it is now a half hour past preorder time start and Hermes.com USA still does not have the Apple Watch of any series available or even viewable at all.





Marionpasadena said:


> I know! I wanted to order there but went ahead and ordered on Apple site


I have noticed that in years past.  H.com is always behind Apple. I order through Apple as it‘s just easier and returns (never needed) are simpler. I know it counts towards quota with an SA, but I view this more as an Apple product (albeit with the lovely bands and faces of H!) Hope it shows up soon!


----------



## DrTr

One more piece of info - I ordered the continuous loop sport bands this week, a white one at 40mm and an English lavender at 41mm. Both fit the same in my 40mm watch. I know they said the bands would be compatible but it’s always nice to get confirmation.


----------



## acrowcounted

DrTr said:


> One more piece of info - I ordered the continuous loop sport bands this week, a white one at 40mm and an English lavender at 41mm. Both fit the same in my 40mm watch. I know they said the bands would be compatible but it’s always nice to get confirmation.


Im pretty sure the new watch piece is physically exactly the same dimensions as series 6. The only reason the numbers were increased (40mm to 41mm) is because the lit area of the screen reaches closer to the edge and is thus “larger”.


----------



## DrTr

acrowcounted said:


> Im pretty sure the new watch piece is physically exactly the same dimensions as series 6. The only reason the numbers were increased (40mm to 41mm) is because the lit area of the screen reaches closer to the edge and is thus “larger”.


I believe there is a slight physical increase vertically (apparently Apple is one of the few to measure the watch display vertically) as the display borders shrunk by 40%, and they brought the edge of the display closer to the physical case, and used new screen tech to make the watch more readable, partly why I’ve heard they just couldn’t make as many yet due to the new display tech and the worldwide supply chain snarls.

Either way it’s negligible physically and all bands will fit, super important for those of us partial to H that have amassed quite a band collection.  Even though the website indicated old bands would fit, I always prefer physical proof, so glad the 41 band fit my 40. Looking forward to more display room!  And as with most things, hurry up and wait. Happy Friday all!


----------



## vivian0o

Probably a stupid question… will the new watch be available in H stores next week? I don’t remember seeing the previous watch in store, but I could be forgetting!


----------



## 8seventeen19

vivian0o said:


> Probably a stupid question… will the new watch be available in H stores next week? I don’t remember seeing the previous watch in store, but I could be forgetting!


It was at my store, as were the bands.


----------



## zzzman

It seems Hermès is selling the Watch cases separately but when you click on it, it takes you nowhere…


----------



## zzzman

8seventeen19 said:


> It was at my store, as were the bands.


Can you order ahead of time to secure stock and pick up in store? Their website only says shipping from Oct 15 but you don’t know when you’ll get it.


----------



## acrowcounted

zzzman said:


> It seems Hermès is selling the Watch cases separately but when you click on it, it takes you nowhere…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217943
> View attachment 5217944


Likely just another weird glitch by the powerhouse Hermes technical department.


----------



## Grande Latte

Wow. I cannot believe in all the order difficulties. I do wait patiently for your reveals!
In the meantime, can you tell/ show me the AW you're wearing currently? Let's do a refresh of Hermes AW6 series!


----------



## Marionpasadena

I noticed on Hermes site they don’t seem to have the 45mm Silver Stainless Steel Case with Noir/Bleu Électrique Swift Leather. Maybe I missed it. Or maybe it’s sold out or they don’t have the stock yet…. Another mystery. And it appears the Apple site is sold out too. Guess that design is popular.


----------



## Kevinaxx

I got my order in. dt attelage in bleu lin.

definitely a splurge for me this year all things considered but I also passed on a trip to mexico and washington dc and canceled portugal…


----------



## grismouette

Kevinaxx said:


> I got my order in. dt attelage in bleu lin.
> 
> definitely a splurge for me this year all things considered but I also passed on a trip to mexico and washington dc and canceled portugal…
> View attachment 5218551


This colorway is gorgeous! Great splurge


----------



## ms.maple

Did anybody order the gourmette DT? I’m still thinking about it


----------



## FancyPanda86

If anyone does see the Gourmette DT, please do share pics! 

Also, is it me or does H rarely do "Double Tours" for the 44/45 sizes?! I mean aside from last year, I was happy to see the did the double tours on the size 44's. Heck, I bought the Space black 44mm Combo (watch that comes with the double tour strap) last year so I could get my hands on it.

This year, I am not seeing it on both Apple or H's website for the Series 7 in the 45mm size. :/


----------



## acrowcounted

FancyPanda86 said:


> If anyone does see the Gourmette DT, please do share pics!
> 
> Also, is it me or does H rarely do "Double Tours" for the 44/45 sizes?! I mean aside from last year, I was happy to see the did the double tours on the size 44's. Heck, I bought the Space black 44mm Combo (watch that comes with the double tour strap) last year so I could get my hands on it.
> 
> This year, I am not seeing it on both Apple or H's website for the Series 7 in the 45mm size. :/


Yes, Hermes is still oddly gendering the Apple Watch bands for years now. The smaller size watch face is assumed to be for women and women are assumed to like girly colors and double tours; while the men wear the larger size Apple Watch with manly colors and single tours. It’s rather obnoxious and extremely sale limiting IMO, and I wish they would knock it off.


----------



## Kevinaxx

When I first brought my Apple Watch, I got it in the larger face, just because I liked larger items. Colleague grinning at my carrying a travel bag as a regular day to day bag? Didn’t faze me.

then I just kinda swung the other way and realized small petite looks better with fitting then oversized 80-90% of the time.

I wish they’d just sell the face and the bands separately and make in both sizes so people can swap, customize etc.


----------



## zzzman

All the circuit H 45mm Hermès are now unavailable on the Australian Apple store and Hermès online.
They must’ve made 50 of each lol


----------



## chandra920

For the first time, I ordered the non-Hermes stainless. I just didn’t love the bands this release and will save the money for ones I do love (or bags, lol).  I put my prior series up for sale and I think I’ll be okay!  Looking forward to seeing the reveals of the new watches, though.


----------



## DH sucker

Hi folks. Sorry in advance for a question that may have already been answered in this thread. I have a 44mm in an older series. There shouldn’t be any problem using one of the newer 45mm bands, right?


----------



## zzzman

45mm Hermès now preparing for shipment. But my delivery date is 21 Oct?


----------



## MoyJoy

Kevinaxx said:


> When I first brought my Apple Watch, I got it in the larger face, just because I liked larger items. Colleague grinning at my carrying a travel bag as a regular day to day bag? Didn’t faze me.
> 
> then I just kinda swung the other way and realized small petite looks better with fitting then oversized 80-90% of the time.
> 
> I wish they’d just sell the face and the bands separately and make in both sizes so people can swap, customize etc.



You can customize this year in your initial purchase! 



DH sucker said:


> Hi folks. Sorry in advance for a question that may have already been answered in this thread. I have a 44mm in an older series. There shouldn’t be any problem using one of the newer 45mm bands, right?



correct!


----------



## Kevinaxx

MoyJoy said:


> You can customize this year in your initial purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> correct!


No, you can’t. You can’t get an attelage with a 45 can you?


----------



## MoyJoy

Kevinaxx said:


> No, you can’t. You can’t get an attelage with a 45 can you?



Yes.


----------



## Kevinaxx

MoyJoy said:


> Yes.
> 
> View attachment 5219171
> 
> View attachment 5219172


Sorry I meant the double not single as that’s the one I got.

what you’re showing is an option as default btw.


----------



## MoyJoy

Kevinaxx said:


> Sorry I meant the double not single as that’s the one I got.
> 
> what you’re showing is an option as default btw.
> 
> View attachment 5219179



Their fancy “Studio” went to a dead page on launch day so all the available options also appear as defaults. You can also choose when you compare and select when you’re on the watch pages which is great but not as smooth as Apple’s Studio.

I do wish too though that all bands were available in both sizes!


----------



## Marionpasadena

DH sucker said:


> Hi folks. Sorry in advance for a question that may have already been answered in this thread. I have a 44mm in an older series. There shouldn’t be any problem using one of the newer 45mm bands, right?


No problem. Existing straps will fit.


----------



## Marionpasadena

MoyJoy said:


> Their fancy “Studio” went to a dead page on launch day so all the available options also appear as defaults. You can also choose when you compare and select when you’re on the watch pages which is great but not as smooth as Apple’s Studio.
> 
> I do wish too though that all bands were available in both sizes!
> 
> View attachment 5219201


And all the colors!


----------



## Marionpasadena

Me too!!!!


----------



## Marionpasadena

zzzman said:


> 45mm Hermès now preparing for shipment. But my delivery date is 21 Oct?
> View attachment 5218972


----------



## Marionpasadena

Yay! Wouldn’t it be fantastic if they shipped EARLY!!!!


----------



## nikkisharif

Got my order in a few min after Apple went live. Needed to use Apple Watch Studio to get the combo I wanted. Delivery is mid to late November, which is fine because I got what I wanted.


----------



## juicekeys

I was really hoping they would add gold stainless steel hermes apple watches this time. I just ordered a regular gold stainless steel apple watch instead. :’( I might try matching with a double tour strap though. Maybe mix n match might work.


----------



## Grande Latte

juicekeys said:


> I was really hoping they would add gold stainless steel hermes apple watches this time. I just ordered a regular gold stainless steel apple watch instead. :’( I might try matching with a double tour strap though. Maybe mix n match might work.



Yeah, I don't understand this either. A gold SS Hermes watch would be very appealing.


----------



## zzzman

Couldn’t help myself. Got the Bleu Lin to go with the sierra blue iPhone 13 pro max


----------



## DrTr

zzzman said:


> Couldn’t help myself. Got the Bleu Lin to go with the sierra blue iPhone 13 pro max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220742


That’s why my watch was the DT bleu lin  can’t wait to see yours!


----------



## DrTr

nikkisharif said:


> Got my order in a few min after Apple went live. Needed to use Apple Watch Studio to get the combo I wanted. Delivery is mid to late November, which is fine because I got what I wanted.


Stunning combination!  Waiting is the normal now, but so glad you got what you wanted.


----------



## nikkisharif

DrTr said:


> Stunning combination!  Waiting is the normal now, but so glad you got what you wanted.



Thanks! I’m pretty excited about it. I’ll be traveling over the next feee weeks, so the wait shouldn’t be too bad….I hope LOL


----------



## kitty nyc

Has anyone tried to get the watch from their SA?


----------



## zzzman

kitty nyc said:


> Has anyone tried to get the watch from their SA?


I talked to my SA on Monday and he said he hasn’t been told when their store will receive the S7 watches. He said he would put aside one for me when they come in. It’s Thursday here in Australia and he still hasn’t called so I assume it won’t be tomorrow on launch day.

Now that review videos are out, I took a screenshot of the new bigger display of the S7 vs the old S6. Pretty big difference to my eyes. Can’t wait to get mine!


----------



## Purseaddict718

Anyone have a suggestion about getting a hole added in? I called the main number and they said they do not do in the store anymore. I ordered the 45 but I know I will need another hole.


----------



## zzzman

Mine has shipped and arriving 19 Oct. 

Whoever gets theirs the next few days please post pics! Can’t wait to see the new bands and watch faces!


----------



## kitty nyc

zzzman said:


> I talked to my SA on Monday and he said he hasn’t been told when their store will receive the S7 watches. He said he would put aside one for me when they come in. It’s Thursday here in Australia and he still hasn’t called so I assume it won’t be tomorrow on launch day.
> 
> Now that review videos are out, I took a screenshot of the new bigger display of the S7 vs the old S6. Pretty big difference to my eyes. Can’t wait to get mine!
> 
> View attachment 5222097


Thanks for this, my SA said the same thing. Hope it’s sooner rather than later!


----------



## kitty nyc

zzzman said:


> Mine has shipped and arriving 19 Oct.
> 
> Whoever gets theirs the next few days please post pics! Can’t wait to see the new bands and watch faces!
> View attachment 5222311


That’s so soon! Can’t wait to see it!


----------



## Grande Latte

In my time zone, I went to the local Apple store to check out the new watches. I think I'm in love with the double tour look. The leather quality is amazing and it looks so chic on. Both Blue Linen and Rouge H are my favorites. I thought I'd prefer some kind of brown like Gold or Fauve, but no. I think Blue Linen is like a "new white" meanwhile "Rouge H" is like a new black for me.


----------



## MoyJoy

Here! It may sound weird but I love how the little peek of brown pops out at my on the other side. I will probably train it to stay down once we’re in long sleeves but for now I’ll leave it.





Grande Latte said:


> In my time zone, I went to the local Apple store to check out the new watches. I think I'm in love with the double tour look. The leather quality is amazing and it looks so chic on. Both Blue Linen and Rouge H are my favorites. I thought I'd prefer some kind of brown like Gold or Fauve, but no. I think Blue Linen is like a "new white" meanwhile "Rouge H" is like a new black for me.



I couldn’t get your words out of my mind and ordered the black when I got home! I was hoping to try it on in store but they didn’t have any Hermes out for display.


----------



## uhpharm01

MoyJoy said:


> Here! It may sound weird but I love how the little peek of brown pops out at my on the other side. I will probably train it to stay down once we’re in long sleeves but for now I’ll leave it.
> 
> View attachment 5223943
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn’t get your words out of my mind and ordered the black when I got home! I was hoping to try it on in store but they didn’t have any Hermes out for display.


That looks so good in the black. WOW. Congrats.


----------



## zzzman

New S7 spotted in the Macrumors thread.  

Gourmett double tour



Noir/Bleu electrique and Rouge H


----------



## Dany_37

Ordered mines...can't wait for it to arrive. Says orders start shipping today!


----------



## chandra920

I received my series 7 today!  Unfortunately, when I opened it, there was a small dent in the stainless casing.  I have never had that occur with an Apple product before.  Ugh.  I reached out to Apple and they said they’d be in touch about an exchange, but I have a feeling I won’t be sporting a Series 7 for quite some time now.

I keep reminding myself that I do not need this item, so it’s totally okay if I have to wait longer.   Things are just things.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Grande Latte said:


> In my time zone, I went to the local Apple store to check out the new watches. I think I'm in love with the double tour look. The leather quality is amazing and it looks so chic on. Both Blue Linen and Rouge H are my favorites. I thought I'd prefer some kind of brown like Gold or Fauve, but no. I think Blue Linen is like a "new white" meanwhile "Rouge H" is like a new black for me.
> 
> View attachment 5223458
> View attachment 5223460


That’s interesting re: rouge H. I really like it online but when I went in to pick up my bleu, I didn’t quite like the rouge H (maybe overtime with use the leather will darken to a nicer shade). 

I’m super happy with mine though. It was tricky because the regular was always a bit too big but this fits just perfect. Worth the splurge.


----------



## Kevinaxx

chandra920 said:


> I received my series 7 today!  Unfortunately, when I opened it, there was a small dent in the stainless casing.  I have never had that occur with an Apple product before.  Ugh.  I reached out to Apple and they said they’d be in touch about an exchange, but I have a feeling I won’t be sporting a Series 7 for quite some time now.
> 
> I keep reminding myself that I do not need this item, so it’s totally okay if I have to wait longer.   Things are just things.


So sorry this happened to you! I just triple checked mine just in case. I now just am too excited so I just wear it and didn’t even think to do a look over. I’m sure apple will make it right.


----------



## chandra920

Kevinaxx said:


> So sorry this happened to you! I just triple checked mine just in case. I now just am too excited so I just wear it and didn’t even think to do a look over. I’m sure apple will make it right.



I really just did a quick once over.  Was more seeing if it felt like a different size/weight.  The mark was really obvious.  Even my husband, who never notices anything detailed, saw it.  

They were nice but looks like December 8th to replace.  I wish it was less noticeable - I would have kept it.  I didn’t even turn it on.  Oh well!


----------



## Kevinaxx

chandra920 said:


> I really just did a quick once over.  Was more seeing if it felt like a different size/weight.  The mark was really obvious.  Even my husband, who never notices anything detailed, saw it.
> 
> They were nice but looks like December 8th to replace.  I wish it was less noticeable - I would have kept it.  I didn’t even turn it on.  Oh well!


Hmm I read some people were able to pick up theirs in store… maybe it will be sooner or perhaps they can find one in store? December 8th seems a bit awfully long to wait.

yeah, that is surprising but I’ve also noticed (not personally but from online) apple has had issues more in the last few years…you just remind me I should be more careful when I first unbox to notice because even a very small scratch will annoy me if I wasn’t the one that did it…and it’ll be easy for me to overlook if I don’t exam closely… which I am guilty of not doing lately. Also my sister and mom used to do this for me often (look over items I pick before I buy xD).


----------



## zzzman

Bleu Lin single tour and comparison shot with Bleu Lin/Craie/Bleu du Nord, Bambou and Colvert Swift.

I’m wondering if I should keep this or return it given the bottom half is identical to Bleu Lin/Craie/Bleu du Nord…. Maybe I should get the gold swift instead…


----------



## Grande Latte

MoyJoy said:


> Here! It may sound weird but I love how the little peek of brown pops out at my on the other side. I will probably train it to stay down once we’re in long sleeves but for now I’ll leave it.
> 
> View attachment 5223943
> 
> I’m wondering if I should keep this or return it given the bottom half is identical to Bleu Lin/Craie/Bleu du Nord…. Maybe I should get the gold swift instead…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225505
> View attachment 5225506


Return and get the gold. Gold is missing in your collection.


----------



## Grande Latte

Grande Latte said:


> Return and get the gold. Gold is missing in your collection.



On second thought. Get the Rouge H. It's gorgeous and it is an Hermes staple color. Adds warmth to your current collection.

OR get the Circuit H Single Tour in any of the three color patterns. You need a pattern. All three are very sexy imo.


----------



## Kevinaxx

zzzman said:


> Bleu Lin single tour and comparison shot with Bleu Lin/Craie/Bleu du Nord, Bambou and Colvert Swift.
> 
> I’m wondering if I should keep this or return it given the bottom half is identical to Bleu Lin/Craie/Bleu du Nord…. Maybe I should get the gold swift instead…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225505
> View attachment 5225506


It looks pretty similar in this light.

personally I love the bleu but I don’t have anything near this shade from Hermes.


----------



## MommyDaze

I think there might be a slight glitch


----------



## zzzman

MommyDaze said:


> I think there might be a slight glitch
> View attachment 5225958


Hermès website is always full of glitches lol They were listing the Watch case themselves individually without the bands on preorder day last week. Guess they don’t pay the website and IT people enough lol


----------



## zzzman

I received my DHL express delivery! I missed it by 10 mins so had to call DHL twice and the driver came back for me!

The full coloured faces are beautiful and makes the Watch look MASSIVE on my wrist. The display and interface look much bigger than the S6 even though the case is only 1mm taller.

Rouge H/Noir Circuit H is this deep rich maroon and the Bleu Lin is subtle yet sexy


----------



## Grande Latte

Do you guys have more than one AW? Does everything sync to the same Apple ID? Say I workout and sleep track with my aluminum and go out in my Hermes. Will my activities be tracked property? 

I feel wasteful for owning two AW because basically they are the same technology. But hey I waste money buying bags, shoes, and clothes I NEVER wear. I don't know why I'm being so stingy when it comes to technology. Please advise.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Grande Latte said:


> Do you guys have more than one AW? Does everything sync to the same Apple ID? Say I workout and sleep track with my aluminum and go out in my Hermes. Will my activities be tracked property?
> 
> I feel wasteful for owning two AW because basically they are the same technology. But hey I waste money buying bags, shoes, and clothes I NEVER wear. I don't know why I'm being so stingy when it comes to technology. Please advise.


I’m pretty sure you can sync up a few, though I’ve yet to try this. When I switched from previous model to current, I didn’t lose any of my activity info.

I still have both, and it might be a good idea (still both ss but diff bands) so it’s a lot easier. I don’t sell old gear so I was thinking of gifting it to my dad except I haven’t because he’s happy with his fitbit and some people prefer that over Apple Watch (I’ve learned).

im also the opposite, I can spend a lot on tech, have no qualms about dropping $2k on a computer (I hardly use :x) but with clothes or bags or shoes I usually wait; I think only a few instances in my lifetime where I’ve spent more than that but each time was a careful debate vs tech, drop of a hat…


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

MommyDaze said:


> I think there might be a slight glitch
> View attachment 5225958



These are reseller prices.


----------



## yoning

Grande Latte said:


> Do you guys have more than one AW? Does everything sync to the same Apple ID? Say I workout and sleep track with my aluminum and go out in my Hermes. Will my activities be tracked property?
> 
> I feel wasteful for owning two AW because basically they are the same technology. But hey I waste money buying bags, shoes, and clothes I NEVER wear. I don't know why I'm being so stingy when it comes to technology. Please advise.


Would you be open to switching the straps when you are going out? That’s what I do. One watch. Multiple straps.


----------



## oshinex

Yes, you can easily have two apple watches.
In settings, you can have the watch switch just by lifting your wrists with the new watch.
I'm currently using a S6 Nike Space Grey Alum for sports/exercise and a S7 Hermes Stainless Steel for everyday.


----------



## zzzman

Absolutely in love with this Bleu Lin and Sierra Blue combo


----------



## Grande Latte

zzzman said:


> Absolutely in love with this Bleu Lin and Sierra Blue combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5229675



This combo is GORGEOUS.

Only two single tour colors became available in my current region. The gold and the orange. Which would you rather? I also plan to get the double tour later on preferably in Rouge H or if I'm lucky Bleu Lin. 

Please advise. This is a fashion forum, so I really value all your advice. Please chime in.


----------



## zzzman

Grande Latte said:


> This combo is GORGEOUS.
> 
> Only two single tour colors became available in my current region. The gold and the orange. Which would you rather? I also plan to get the double tour later on preferably in Rouge H or if I'm lucky Bleu Lin.
> 
> Please advise. This is a fashion forum, so I really value all your advice. Please chime in.



Depends if you want a classic look or something more fun. 

I’d go for the orange as that’s more bold and colourful.

Gold is more elegant and suitable for work and formal functions. Orange pops and shows more of your personality if that makes sense.


----------



## Grande Latte

zzzman said:


> Depends if you want a classic look or something more fun.
> 
> I’d go for the orange as that’s more bold and colourful.
> 
> Gold is more elegant and suitable for work and formal functions. Orange pops and shows more of your personality if that makes sense.



I understand and ordered the orange. It's immediately out of stock, after my purchase, so I guess I purchased someone's cancellation. Now the gold is still available. It always has been.

Right now, I'm really wavering between these two colors. If I keep the orange single tour, what color do you suggest for the double tour? I'm choosing between Rouge H and gold. 

As someone seasoned in purchasing Hermes Apple Watches, is Rouge H hard to come by? Is it more of a winter color? I figured since I have orange single tour, the double tour should be conservative in color. So I get a nice balance.


----------



## zzzman

Grande Latte said:


> I understand and ordered the orange. It's immediately out of stock, after my purchase, so I guess I purchased someone's cancellation. Now the gold is still available. It always has been.
> 
> Right now, I'm really wavering between these two colors. If I keep the orange single tour, what color do you suggest for the double tour? I'm choosing between Rouge H and gold.
> 
> As someone seasoned in purchasing Hermes Apple Watches, is Rouge H hard to come by? Is it more of a winter color? I figured since I have orange single tour, the double tour should be conservative in color. So I get a nice balance.



Rouge H is a seasonal colour that is unlikely to come back next season or when sold out. 

Gold / Fauve is a staple and will likely stick around regardless of year of release. But there’s only an attelage double tour on sale this season unless you get the gourmett (which is very expensive).

If I was in the market for a double tour I’d get the rouge H


----------



## KandyKane

Look what’s finally arrived!!
Was having regrets not getting black on black again this year but I’m happy with this


----------



## DBV

I am thinking about getting a Hermes AW 7 45. I upgrade every year and usually get SS or Titanium. Since this will be my first Hermes, I can’t decide to get SS 45 with Noir, Orange or Gold band. I don’t have anywhere close to try on.

If it shows on Hermes website does that mean it is in stock?  I would prefer to use my military discount with Apple, but that is a long wait (Dec, except for the gold band) and I just sold my AW 6 Titanium. 

For those, that sold just the Hermes watch (no bands) the following year, how much did you usually get? Thanks!


----------



## Grande Latte

DBV said:


> I am thinking about getting a Hermes AW 7 45. I upgrade every year and usually get SS or Titanium. Since this will be my first Hermes, I can’t decide to get SS 45 with Noir, Orange or Gold band. I don’t have anywhere close to try on.
> 
> If it shows on Hermes website does that mean it is in stock?  I would prefer to use my military discount with Apple, but that is a long wait (Dec, except for the gold band) and I just sold my AW 6 Titanium.
> 
> For those, that sold just the Hermes watch (no bands) the following year, how much did you usually get? Thanks!



If it shows on Apple website it means it is in stock. Delivery times are now going into December, which means you probably have to act fast if you want your watch before Christmas.

Gold is always available. Gold is a very popular color because goes with a lot of clothing. And the Gold with white stitching is very classic Hermes.
Noir, I think, is too dark. Hermes is supposed to be happy and fun colors.

Funny your question surfaced because I originally ordered Orange Single Tour, then thought that orange would get too little use because it is hard to work into my wardrobe, so I switched to Gold. Then, just the last night, Rouge H Double Tour became available, so I quickly ordered it and cancelled the all previous orders. Double Tour in Rouge H is my dream combo. It is a beautiful burgundy/ brownish color, photos don't do it justice. I'm so glad I was able to snatch it.

Herms Apple Watches only come in silver stainless steel or space grey stainless steel. Silver is more popular and goes with more bands. So I would choose SSS if I were you.

Happy shopping.


----------



## bagnut1

DBV said:


> I am thinking about getting a Hermes AW 7 45. I upgrade every year and usually get SS or Titanium. Since this will be my first Hermes, I can’t decide to get SS 45 with Noir, Orange or Gold band. I don’t have anywhere close to try on.
> 
> If it shows on Hermes website does that mean it is in stock?  I would prefer to use my military discount with Apple, but that is a long wait (Dec, except for the gold band) and I just sold my AW 6 Titanium.
> 
> For those, that sold just the Hermes watch (no bands) the following year, how much did you usually get? Thanks!


I do trade in via Apple instead of selling. It’s less of a hassle and since I’m keeping the H bands anyway makes more sense


----------



## zzzman

45mm double tour is back in stock on Hermès AU

Anyone here with 42/44/45mm watch and this band that can post some pics of it on your wrist?


----------



## DBV

bagnut1 said:


> I do trade in via Apple instead of selling. It’s less of a hassle and since I’m keeping the H bands anyway makes more sense


Agree less of a hassle, but if you are trading your Hermes AW to Apple, they only give $270 for the 2020 version - right?


----------



## acrowcounted

DBV said:


> Agree less of a hassle, but if you are trading your Hermes AW to Apple, they only give $270 for the 2020 version - right?


Sadly, Apple values the Hermes watch piece the same as the standard edition stainless steel watch piece when it comes to trade in value.


----------



## bagnut1

DBV said:


> Agree less of a hassle, but if you are trading your Hermes AW to Apple, they only give $270 for the 2020 version - right?





acrowcounted said:


> Sadly, Apple values the Hermes watch piece the same as the standard edition stainless steel watch piece when it comes to trade in value.


I haven’t checked current trade in (am keeping my current version 6) but yes H version is valued same as Apple. The only difference is in the software (faces). If I remember correctly the brand new price difference is less than 10% if you factor out the strap prices. And I always keep the straps so am OK with not recouping any of the price difference by just trading in.


----------



## zzzman

bagnut1 said:


> And I always keep the straps so am OK with not recouping any of the price difference by just trading in.


Does Apple only take the watch case when trading in a Hermès? So you keep the leather bands? What about the charge cable and packaging?


----------



## bagnut1

zzzman said:


> Does Apple only take the watch case when trading in a Hermès? So you keep the leather bands? What about the charge cable and packaging?


Just the watch case.


----------



## Grande Latte

bagnut1 said:


> Just the watch case.



Informative. This is the route I'll go for my future Hermes trade-in. My Hermes 7 is coming, meanwhile I'm scratching my head trying to figure out what to do with my Series 7 in gold aluminum. It's such a cute, pretty pinkish gold, I'd hate to part with it.


----------



## glitterbags

Just arrived!! I love it.


----------



## 880

Grande Latte said:


> If it shows on Apple website it means it is in stock. Delivery times are now going into December, which means you probably have to act fast if you want your watch before Christmas.
> 
> Gold is always available. Gold is a very popular color because goes with a lot of clothing. And the Gold with white stitching is very classic Hermes.
> Noir, I think, is too dark. Hermes is supposed to be happy and fun colors.
> 
> Funny your question surfaced because I originally ordered Orange Single Tour, then thought that orange would get too little use because it is hard to work into my wardrobe, so I switched to Gold. Then, just the last night, Rouge H Double Tour became available, so I quickly ordered it and cancelled the all previous orders. Double Tour in Rouge H is my dream combo. It is a beautiful burgundy/ brownish color, photos don't do it justice. I'm so glad I was able to snatch it.
> 
> Herms Apple Watches only come in silver stainless steel or space grey stainless steel. Silver is more popular and goes with more bands. So I would choose SSS if I were you.
> 
> Happy shopping.
> 
> View attachment 5234762


Love this! Congrats! I think it’s a perfect year round classic, but not conservative color! I am so happy you ended up with this one instead of orange!


----------



## nattle

Managed to buy it from store yesterday woohoo!


----------



## Marionpasadena

I got my 7 about a week ago. I love the bigger screen! Really makes the Hermes faces stand out. And it keeps a charge for a longer time which is very helpful.


----------



## smallfry

What size series 7 did everyone get?  I’m torn between the 41 and 45.


----------



## Marionpasadena

smallfry said:


> What size series 7 did everyone get?  I’m torn between the 41 and 45.


I got the 45. I’m tall and the 41 looked too small on me. Plus I like the larger screen.


----------



## smallfry

Marionpasadena said:


> I got the 45. I’m tall and the 41 looked too small on me. Plus I like the larger screen.


Thanks @Marionpasadena!  Would love to see a pic of it on your wrist, if you don't mind.  

Also, I need to vent about band sizing!  The attelage and gourmette double-tours only fit up to a 6.1" wrist.  My wrist measures 6.5". Apple and Hermes really need to expand the sizing for the bands!


----------



## Marionpasadena

smallfry said:


> Thanks @Marionpasadena!  Would love to see a pic of it on your wrist, if you don't mind.
> 
> Also, I need to vent about band sizing!  The attelage and gourmette double-tours only fit up to a 6.1" wrist.  My wrist measures 6.5". Apple and Hermes really need to expand the sizing for the bands!


Will post photos later!! And I am with you on the band sizes! I mean come on! I’d love to do a double tour but no way they work for me.


----------



## Grande Latte

smallfry said:


> What size series 7 did everyone get?  I’m torn between the 41 and 45.



I finally received mine. It's a thing of beauty! I picked the 41 double tour in Rouge H. I had the 40 series 6. Small wrists: 5.5 inches, so it works. Will definitely get more bands later on.

Here's my question: how do you guys wear this band, double band on the right or the left of the watch?


----------



## gagabag

Grande Latte said:


> I finally received mine. It's a thing of beauty! I picked the 41 double tour in Rouge H. I had the 40 series 6. Small wrists: 5.5 inches, so it works. Will definitely get more bands later on.
> 
> Here's my question: how do you guys wear this band, double band on the right or the left of the watch?
> 
> View attachment 5246233
> 
> View attachment 5246234


I wear mine like your first photo, away from the wrist. I find it limiting if it’s too close to the wrist. Rouge H is so lovely!


----------



## smallfry

Grande Latte said:


> I finally received mine. It's a thing of beauty! I picked the 41 double tour in Rouge H. I had the 40 series 6. Small wrists: 5.5 inches, so it works. Will definitely get more bands later on.
> 
> Here's my question: how do you guys wear this band, double band on the right or the left of the watch?
> 
> View attachment 5246233
> 
> View attachment 5246234


Beautiful, congratulations!  I would wear it with the band to the left of the watch case—easier access to the buttons, plus it looks better to me.


----------



## nikkisharif

My S7 was delivered Friday, but I was out of town so I just set it up. I’m really loving the black on black


----------



## bagnut1

Grande Latte said:


> I finally received mine. It's a thing of beauty! I picked the 41 double tour in Rouge H. I had the 40 series 6. Small wrists: 5.5 inches, so it works. Will definitely get more bands later on.
> 
> Here's my question: how do you guys wear this band, double band on the right or the left of the watch?
> 
> View attachment 5246233
> 
> View attachment 5246234


You can also flip the watch around (buttons closer to hand like for right handed folks) and change the settings to right wrist orientation.


----------



## smallfry

nikkisharif said:


> My S7 was delivered Friday, but I was out of town so I just set it up. I’m really loving the black on black


Looks beautiful on you!  I want the space black too.  What size did you get @nikkisharif?


----------



## nikkisharif

smallfry said:


> Looks beautiful on you!  I want the space black too.  What size did you get @nikkisharif?


Thank you This is the 45mm.


----------



## Grande Latte

nikkisharif said:


> My S7 was delivered Friday, but I was out of town so I just set it up. I’m really loving the black on black



Gorgeous! 
What leather is the  circuit H band made of? Is it swift or something else. I might be adding this band in the biscuit color later on.


----------



## Grande Latte

bagnut1 said:


> You can also flip the watch around (buttons closer to hand like for right handed folks) and change the settings to right wrist orientation.


I know. Change the orientation of the watch, but I’m a lefty, always wear a watch in my right hand. Having the crown on the left side bottom just doesn’t look right to me. Makes me feel “confused and disoriented “.


----------



## nikkisharif

Grande Latte said:


> Gorgeous!
> What leather is the  circuit H band made of? Is it swift or something else. I might be adding this band in the biscuit color later on.


Thank you I believe the circuit bands are swift. This band is the Noir Swift Attelage.


----------



## Marionpasadena

smallfry said:


> Thanks @Marionpasadena!  Would love to see a pic of it on your wrist, if you don't mind.
> 
> Also, I need to vent about band sizing!  The attelage and gourmette double-tours only fit up to a 6.1" wrist.  My wrist measures 6.5". Apple and Hermes really need to expand the sizing for the bands!


Hi. Here are photos. I don’t look glamorous  but this is the best lighting in my home  for reference, I am about 6’ tall.


----------



## smallfry

Marionpasadena said:


> Hi. Here are photos. I don’t look glamorous  but this is the best lighting in my home  for reference, I am about 6’ tall.


Thank you so much, the watch looks great on you!  You have solidified my decision to go for the 45!


----------



## Marionpasadena

smallfry said:


> Thank you so much, the watch looks great on you!  You have solidified my decision to go for the 45!


I think you will be very happy with this larger size!


----------



## nikkisharif

Got my hands on the 45mm Noir Double Tour and Noir/Bleu Électrique. Tried the double tour with my Attelage buckle & it looks great, but it makes the band several mm smaller & my wrist is 165mm.


----------



## gagabag

Hi all! For those who got their S7 already, are there many new H faces added? Thanks


----------



## Marionpasadena

gagabag said:


> Hi all! For those who got their S7 already, are there many new H faces added? Thanks


Yes there are some new ones.


----------



## Marionpasadena

nikkisharif said:


> Got my hands on the 45mm Noir Double Tour and Noir/Bleu Électrique. Tried the double tour with my Attelage buckle & it looks great, but it makes the band several mm smaller & my wrist is 165mm.


I love the look of the Double Tour but it’s too short for me


----------



## nikkisharif

Marionpasadena said:


> I love the look of the Double Tour but it’s too short for me



it’s crazy how short they make these bands, even on the 45mm. I barely make the cut.


----------



## morejunkny

I have Nike version of the 7 with a double tour. My wrist is only 6 inches but I have to wear it on the second to last hole. Wish there was a bit more wiggle room. Anyway, I do love it. Trying to justify a second gold strap!

Excuse the blurry pic.


----------



## caley

I just ordered my first H Apple Watch. Went with the 45mm space black with noir swift band. I’m excited to receive it and to pop into a H boutique to see what other bands I can get


----------



## MoyJoy

Marionpasadena said:


> Hi. Here are photos. I don’t look glamorous  but this is the best lighting in my home  for reference, I am about 6’ tall.



thank you so much for photographing it this way!! No one (including me!) posts watch Pics from this perspective but it’s so helpful!


----------



## peony girl

Hello! 

Does anyone use a Hermes Noir strap (with Noir stainless steel) for your Apple watch with a silver stainless case? 

I have wanted a Noir strap for a long time for my Hermes apple watch with sliver stainless (40 mm), but Hermes does not make black straps with silver metal. 

If someone could kindly share a picture of your silver stainless watch with your Noir strap with Noir stainless, I would very much appreciate it. I would love to see it.  Or even your own opinions on how it looks are appreciated! I am so torn! 

Thank you!!


----------



## bagnut1

peony girl said:


> Hello!
> 
> Does anyone use a Hermes Noir strap (with Noir stainless steel) for your Apple watch with a silver stainless case?
> 
> I have wanted a Noir strap for a long time for my Hermes apple watch with sliver stainless (40 mm), but Hermes does not make black straps with silver metal.
> 
> If someone could kindly share a picture of your silver stainless watch with your Noir strap with Noir stainless, I would very much appreciate it. I would love to see it.  Or even your own opinions on how it looks are appreciated! I am so torn!
> 
> Thank you!!


Here you go, I love it and think it looks fabulous.


----------



## bh4me

peony girl said:


> Hello!
> 
> Does anyone use a Hermes Noir strap (with Noir stainless steel) for your Apple watch with a silver stainless case?
> 
> I have wanted a Noir strap for a long time for my Hermes apple watch with sliver stainless (40 mm), but Hermes does not make black straps with silver metal.
> 
> If someone could kindly share a picture of your silver stainless watch with your Noir strap with Noir stainless, I would very much appreciate it. I would love to see it.  Or even your own opinions on how it looks are appreciated! I am so torn!
> 
> Thank you!!


I love the black combo. I got the gold originally but it’s fun to switch. Here’s mine


----------



## peony girl

Hi @*bagnut1 and @bh4me*

Wow, the watches of both of you look great with the black straps! This is VERY helpful. Thank you so much!!! I really appreciate it.

You both already helped me make a decision! I am going to get a black strap, finally!!!!!

Thank you so much!


----------



## mizznana

Just picked up my first Apple Watch a couple of days back. Ordered it a few weeks ago… it’s a 41mm. My wrist is on the smaller side. Love how the double tour fits and looks! I initially wanted a brighter strap but I’m glad I went with the rouge h. Matches my wardrobe more easily!


----------



## Grande Latte

mizznana said:


> Just picked up my first Apple Watch a couple of days back. Ordered it a few weeks ago… it’s a 41mm. My wrist is on the smaller side. Love how the double tour fits and looks! I initially wanted a brighter strap but I’m glad I went with the rouge h. Matches my wardrobe more easily!
> 
> View attachment 5268173


I got the exact same combo. I'm happy with the fit too due to small wrists, and I too am glad I went with the Rouge H. It is SO much more prettier in person. A very rich brownish red or reddish brown. A very sophisticated color that looks works surprisingly well with a lot of outfits, and looks almost black from a distance. Very chic. Enjoy yours!


----------



## mizznana

Grande Latte said:


> I got the exact same combo. I'm happy with the fit too due to small wrists, and I too am glad I went with the Rouge H. It is SO much more prettier in person. A very rich brownish red or reddish brown. A very sophisticated color that looks works surprisingly well with a lot of outfits, and looks almost black from a distance. Very chic. Enjoy yours!



Thanks! You are right - it’s super chic and it does grow on me more and more! I’m really glad my SA steered to this colour and design. Hahahah sometimes I feel like she knows me better than I do myself when it comes to what works best with my wardrobe and stuff


----------



## lxp727

Does anyone swap out their H straps with a different one when doing sweaty workouts? I want to get the watch for someone as a gift but this person works out heavily and would probably destroy the strap quickly with sweat if he doesn’t swap it. Would it be best to get the watch from Apple so there’s a sport band and then get the leather strap separately from H?


----------



## mizznana

lxp727 said:


> Does anyone swap out their H straps with a different one when doing sweaty workouts? I want to get the watch for someone as a gift but this person works out heavily and would probably destroy the strap quickly with sweat if he doesn’t swap it. Would it be best to get the watch from Apple so there’s a sport band and then get the leather strap separately from H?


When I bought mine, it came with another strap that I use for exercising. That’s the orange one in the photo.


----------



## caffelatte

lxp727 said:


> Does anyone swap out their H straps with a different one when doing sweaty workouts? I want to get the watch for someone as a gift but this person works out heavily and would probably destroy the strap quickly with sweat if he doesn’t swap it. Would it be best to get the watch from Apple so there’s a sport band and then get the leather strap separately from H?



Yes, the watch comes with a separate rubbery sports strap that you can switch out of. It's orange for most models and black for the all black Hermes Apple watch.


----------



## Gourmetgal

You can also use any of the Apple sport band In the proper size.


----------



## lxp727

Oh wonderful! I didn’t know it came with an orange strap, thanks so much!! Is it relatively easy to switch out the straps?


----------



## mizznana

lxp727 said:


> Oh wonderful! I didn’t know it came with an orange strap, thanks so much!! Is it relatively easy to switch out the straps?


Yup, there is a tiny button at the bottom and you slide the strap in and out. Quick and easy


----------



## caley

My order has moved to “preparing to ship”! Ahhh so excited for it! I really need to get my butt over to a H boutique to see other color options irl. I’d love a double tour in rouge


----------



## 1gunro

Loving my new Watch! The faces are great! My first H edition!


----------



## Gourmetgal

1gunro said:


> View attachment 5271052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving my new Watch! The faces are great! My first H edition!


Wow, what size is that…it looks so big!


----------



## 1gunro

Well it was a very close up shot haha! It's the 41 mm, the smaller one!


----------



## mizznana

caley said:


> My order has moved to “preparing to ship”! Ahhh so excited for it! I really need to get my butt over to a H boutique to see other color options irl. I’d love a double tour in rouge


How exciting and that’s a great idea! I do think it’s nicer to actually check the colours out in store. I do plan to do that when I decide to get another more fun colour in the near future.



1gunro said:


> Well it was a very close up shot haha! It's the 41 mm, the smaller one!



Hahahaha wow tiny wrist! Enjoy your new watch!


----------



## Grande Latte

Yeah, I'm really enjoying my Hermes AW. I have lots of sport bands, and I will definitely be getting more Hermes bands too. 

Some people think it's a bit too much to pay for an electronics on a wrist, but I figured, if it's constantly on my wrist, it better look good.


----------



## zzzman

Picked up a second hand Eperon d’Or from eBay in a reasonable condition. Been wanting to get this for a long time!


----------



## vcalover22

acrowcounted said:


> The Hermes Apple Watch comes in a long Hermes orange box, no matter where you purchase it, I believe. If you buy at the Hermes store, they are likely to wrap and tie it in their standard brown ribbon. Do be aware though that purchasing from an Apple store will give you a no questions asked return policy for 14 days whereas buying at Hermes gives a store credit return policy and only if unopened, otherwise no returns. It shouldn’t matter if you are set on your purchase but I do know some people tend to return things more often.


Is this a sure thing? I want to open the hermes apple watch i was gifted but I’m afraid they wont let me return it once i open it… it was purchased at the hermes store


----------



## acrowcounted

vcalover22 said:


> Is this a sure thing? I want to open the hermes apple watch i was gifted but I’m afraid they wont let me return it once i open it… it was purchased at the hermes store


Honestly, it’s already too late to get a return for money back. The Hermes store only gives store credit for any return of an unopened like-new item. An opened Apple Watch is not returnable at the Hermes store. If you have any doubt about keeping it, it’s probably best to return it sealed for store credit now (assuming you’d use the Hermes store credit) and then buy another one directly from Apple, if they even have it in stock.


----------



## phoenixfeather

Bleu lin 41mm Hermès 7 on biscuit Hermès Evelyne bag.


----------



## phoenixfeather

lxp727 said:


> Does anyone swap out their H straps with a different one when doing sweaty workouts? I want to get the watch for someone as a gift but this person works out heavily and would probably destroy the strap quickly with sweat if he doesn’t swap it. Would it be best to get the watch from Apple so there’s a sport band and then get the leather strap separately from H?


Most of the time I use Apple's solo loops. They're so comfortable and so easy to put on and off. I really have to force myself to use my Hermès leather bands. But it's OK for me. The watch is supposed to bring me joy and usefulness. And I enjoy the Hermès watch faces with every watch band.


----------



## caffelatte

acrowcounted said:


> Honestly, it’s already too late to get a return for money back. The Hermes store only gives store credit for any return of an unopened like-new item. An opened Apple Watch is not returnable at the Hermes store. If you have any doubt about keeping it, it’s probably best to return it sealed for store credit now (assuming you’d use the Hermes store credit) and then buy another one directly from Apple, if they even have it in stock.



Yes, no refunds at Hermes, only store credit if not opened and used. I was told once I turned on the watch for the first time, it also can’t be exchanged or returned for store credit.


----------



## phoenixfeather

cindy663 said:


> Yes, no refunds at Hermes, only store credit if not opened and used. I was told once I turned on the watch for the first time, it also can’t be exchanged or returned for store credit.


I've heard that too. That's why I always buy Apple products from Apple. Would love to buy them at Hermès but it's not worth the hassle.


----------



## 1gunro

I love my new Hermes edition! I ordered the watch with the Attelage double tour in gold. 

So I have a question. For those of you who have the Jumping nylon strap, how does it hold up to running/exercise and water? Does it dry quickly? I am thinking of getting one of those to wear most of the time instead of the H orange strap. TIA! I reserve the Attelage for evening!


----------



## zephyrus

peony girl said:


> Hello!
> 
> Does anyone use a Hermes Noir strap (with Noir stainless steel) for your Apple watch with a silver stainless case?
> 
> I have wanted a Noir strap for a long time for my Hermes apple watch with sliver stainless (40 mm), but Hermes does not make black straps with silver metal.
> 
> If someone could kindly share a picture of your silver stainless watch with your Noir strap with Noir stainless, I would very much appreciate it. I would love to see it.  Or even your own opinions on how it looks are appreciated! I am so torn!
> 
> Thank you!!



Actually, my partner was recently given an Hermes AW (although it had issues so they had to take it back) that came with a Noir Double Tour in silver stainless steel, rather than the current black stainless. I have no idea where the person who gifted it got it from, so I can't help much there :/ However, I recently saw a listing (on Ebay) for the series 3 Hermes AW with the same double tour. So, they may not offer it currently, but I think some exist in the world!


----------



## Notorious Pink

I gave the 41mm AWH to DH at the end of October….he loves it. Got the navy strap but he prefers the orange one (“looks more H”). Anyway, I included it in my holiday gift article along with a photo of some of the H-only watch faces (and the home face). There’s quite a number of them and I love how you can change/add what many of them display. Again (of course) he prefers the orange one.


----------



## uhpharm01

Notorious Pink said:


> I gave the 41mm AWH to DH at the end of October….he loves it. Got the navy strap but he prefers the orange one (“looks more H”). Anyway, I included it in my holiday gift article along with a photo of some of the H-only watch faces (and the home face). There’s quite a number of them and I love how you can change/add what many of them display. Again (of course) he prefers the orange one.
> 
> View attachment 5278543


Apple did a really good job with the Hermes Apple Watch IMO.


----------



## Cindy1994

The watch is too heavy compared to the regular Apple Watch


----------



## bagnut1

Cindy1994 said:


> The watch is too heavy compared to the regular Apple Watch


?
The only difference between "regular" and H versions is software, i.e. H-specific faces.


----------



## mizznana

Cindy1994 said:


> The watch is too heavy compared to the regular Apple Watch


Is it because you’re comparing the aluminum vs stainless steel Apple Watch? I like the look and feel of the stainless steel which is definitely heavier.


----------



## Kitsune711

Do new straps come out each season for the Apple Watch? I just got one and as much as I like the bands they have now…I hope more will come out in the future.


----------



## peony girl

zephyrus said:


> Actually, my partner was recently given an Hermes AW (although it had issues so they had to take it back) that came with a Noir Double Tour in silver stainless steel, rather than the current black stainless. I have no idea where the person who gifted it got it from, so I can't help much there :/ However, I recently saw a listing (on Ebay) for the series 3 Hermes AW with the same double tour. So, they may not offer it currently, but I think some exist in the world!
> 
> View attachment 5278463


I’m so sorry for this late response! Thank you so much for your comment!

I have never seen this and love the white stitching. I hope Hermès will release a watch band like this in the future in black as well as different colours!


----------



## oshinex

Kitsune711 said:


> Do new straps come out each season for the Apple Watch? I just got one and as much as I like the bands they have now…I hope more will come out in the future.


Yes this is the case. Hermes bands come and go with the seasons.


----------



## bh4me

Initially got the watch with double tour band. Loved it so I decided to get single tour bands. Of course, I assumed it would be the same size. It’s a little bigger. I should have checked the wrist sizing.   

I love them and didn’t want to bother with getting another hole on it. Wrist fit worked when I accessorized with bracelets…yay. I like using the h straps for non h watch as well.


----------



## bh4me

Reversed the Behapi to the rose side


----------



## Grande Latte

bh4me said:


> Reversed the Behapi to the rose side
> 
> View attachment 5288959


Wow. Love how you mix and match. What a refreshing look!


----------



## 1gunro

How do you like the Jumping strap? Do you ever workout with that one, and does it hold up?
Love your idea with behappy bracelets too! I’m going to ‘borrow’ that!


----------



## bh4me

Grande Latte said:


> Wow. Love how you mix and match. What a refreshing look!


Thanks! I don’t normally wear bracelets on the wrist with the watch but tried this as a workaround to the band sizing issue I have. Now, I’m obsessing over the next combo


----------



## bh4me

1gunro said:


> How do you like the Jumping strap? Do you ever workout with that one, and does it hold up?
> Love your idea with behappy bracelets too! I’m going to ‘borrow’ that!


I just got it recently but I’m loving it. It’s super light but a little stiff which I suspect will relax over time. I haven’t used it for working out (I know I should be but I don’t  ) but I would prefer using this vs the leather strap for those type of activities.

There is a yt vid where the person talks about using it for swimming. I did some research prior to purchasing though I would not use it for swimming, it was good enough to make me buy it Lol. It’s at around 3:08 —Jumping strap vid


----------



## Kitsune711

Ok so I was wearing my leather band for my watch and sweating today like I normally would when I’m warm annnd now the orange band has turned brown?

is this normal? I mean, I was sweating sure but not that much. I took it off when washing hands and sanitizing. Do you think Hermès might be able to help me or am I stuck now with a sad splotchy strap?


----------



## alxz

I bought the attelage double tour one from 2020 when it came out and have probably worn it 5-ish times so I wound up skipping this year's. Mostly because I like using the watch to workout, and switching bands was too much of a hassle, so I just put a sport band on my old one and have mostly just been using that lol... I think covid reduced the number of times I would have a reason to wear the watch that it's no longer worth it even if I like the designs.


----------



## Grande Latte

Kitsune711 said:


> Ok so I was wearing my leather band for my watch and sweating today like I normally would when I’m warm annnd now the orange band has turned brown?
> 
> is this normal? I mean, I was sweating sure but not that much. I took it off when washing hands and sanitizing. Do you think Hermès might be able to help me or am I stuck now with a sad splotchy strap?


Do you have a pic?

Personally, I only wear sport bands for workout and around the house (cleaning/ cooking, etc…) I have quite a collection of sport bands.

I only wear Hermes bands when I get out of the house.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Kitsune711 said:


> Ok so I was wearing my leather band for my watch and sweating today like I normally would when I’m warm annnd now the orange band has turned brown?
> 
> is this normal? I mean, I was sweating sure but not that much. I took it off when washing hands and sanitizing. Do you think Hermès might be able to help me or am I stuck now with a sad splotchy strap?


Never wear a leather watch band for working out.  That’s what the sport bands are for.  I think it’s normal that the leather would show the effects…it’s not waterproof.  Did you purchase from Hermes or Apple?  You could try approaching one or the other about it.   Good luck.


----------



## Kitsune711

Grande Latte said:


> Do you have a pic?
> 
> Personally, I only wear sport bands for workout and around the house (cleaning/ cooking, etc…) I have quite a collection of sport bands.
> 
> I only wear Hermes bands when I get out of the house.





Gourmetgal said:


> Never wear a leather watch band for working out.  That’s what the sport bands are for.  I think it’s normal that the leather would show the effects…it’s not waterproof.  Did you purchase from Hermes or Apple?  You could try approaching one or the other about it.   Good luck.



I didn’t take a picture, although wish I had.The spots turned back to orange? I’m not kidding I was really surprised. I think when I wear thicker clothes, I’m just going to wear either the Nylon or the Soorts band from now on. Keep the orange for special occasions haha


----------



## WingNut

Hi everyone....I'm seeking some assistance with sizing and strap options. I'm traveling (HI) and stopped into Hermes to get a new watch (I have a very old one...V 2). I tried on the 7 in a 45 mm because I really like bigger faces, and hate to have to put on my glasses to see what the heck the watch is telling me . However, I have small wrists (think Cartier JUC size 16 since that's the best I can do with no measuring tape at the moment). Every iteration of straps was too big around my wrist with the smallest hole used. No way they'd add a hole (I'd have to do that after, which is no big deal to leather). How is everyone who has small wrists but wearing the 45 size dealing with this? And what about the rubber strap? I use the rubber for working out on my old one.....I think that same strap will work, even if not optimal, on the 45, correct? It's been so long that I've bought one of these....is it possible to get the watch with the leather strap as standard or just the rubber one? Can the DT strap fit a small wrist in the 45? Sorry so many questions, I'm planning to go back today and figure out my configuration. And thanks in advance  I've been searching through this thread and haven't found the answer yet.


----------



## Grande Latte

41 or the 45 are your options. I picked the 41 because I'm also Cartier size 16 or even 15. As to going bigger screen I get you, but the 45 will be too big size wise on your wrist so I recommend the 41. Besides in the 7, the screen is pushed all the way to the sides, so you get bigger real estate for your eyes.

Also, in the 41, do try out the new Hermes Double Tour. These leather bands run extremely small. So this time around I'm able to find bands that work beautifully on me. 

PS: 45 does not have double tour leather strap options. 

Here's mine.


----------



## Brimson

Grande Latte said:


> 41 or the 45 are your options. I picked the 41 because I'm also Cartier size 16 or even 15. As to going bigger screen I get you, but the 45 will be too big size wise on your wrist so I recommend the 41. Besides in the 7, the screen is pushed all the way to the sides, so you get bigger real estate for your eyes.
> 
> Also, in the 41, do try out the new Hermes Double Tour. These leather bands run extremely small. So this time around I'm able to find bands that work beautifully on me.
> 
> PS: 45 does not have double tour leather strap options.
> 
> Here's mine.
> View attachment 5299403
> View attachment 5299404



This almost makes me want to get an Apple watch. SO nice!


----------



## Marcosuve

Thanks for this interesting information!


----------



## WingNut

Grande Latte said:


> 41 or the 45 are your options. I picked the 41 because I'm also Cartier size 16 or even 15. As to going bigger screen I get you, but the 45 will be too big size wise on your wrist so I recommend the 41. Besides in the 7, the screen is pushed all the way to the sides, so you get bigger real estate for your eyes.
> 
> Also, in the 41, do try out the new Hermes Double Tour. These leather bands run extremely small. So this time around I'm able to find bands that work beautifully on me.
> 
> PS: 45 does not have double tour leather strap options.
> 
> Here's mine.
> View attachment 5299403
> View attachment 5299404


Thank you, that looks very nice on you!

I somehow didn't see your reply and after lots of fiddling around with options I got the 45. My wrist is not quite as small as yours. My friend has the 45 and she's just slightly smaller than me and it works for her (tried it and liked it). I always found the smaller size just a bit too small, as I wear a men's Rolex daily and am used to that. Probably should have added that info to my original (already lengthy) query.

Also they DO have a double tour for the 45, albeit with a thicker strap. I just didn't like the colors it came in at the store. Also the thin strap meant for the 41 can be attached (we tried in store) on the 45, but it "technically" isn't wide enough at the attachment points.  They were pretty scarce in straps at the store. I havent set it up yet but I'm going to put my old 40mm sport strap on the watch and see if it locks in. I believe it does since that's the configuration my friend wears. The 45 sport strap I will put another hole in once I get home.

My husband was seriously eyeing it when I showed it to him, so worst case scenario if i find I don't like the bigger size I'll give it to him and get the smaller one.


----------



## Grande Latte

WingNut said:


> My husband was seriously eyeing it when I showed it to him, so worst case scenario if i find I don't like the bigger size I'll give it to him and get the smaller one.



Hahaha. Good strategy. I think you will be happy with either size, and many, many more Hermes band purchases.


----------



## blanchetcf

I was giving up my much loved Cartier for a tech watch so I still wanted one that looked really nice and bought the my first H Apple Watch 7 (41mm with gold strap since its a perfect neutral for me because it matches my skin tone - also easily available). I'm currently loving the look of the Navy band as well but don't really need it just yet. Does anyone know if Navy is a standard color of H that is consistently available or should I snag it while it's available since I know they switch some of the colors with seasons?

Also, when do they tend to release new colors?


----------



## Grande Latte

New colors in the spring. Because of COVID nobody knows when spring "is".


----------



## WingNut

Thought I’d post a few photos of my new 45mm with the old sports strap from my 38mm.

It fits just fine! not optimal where the attachment point is but certainly doable. It locks in at center.



I’ll have additional holes put in to the strap that came with the watch when I get home from vacation 
.


----------



## zzzman

Scored some good quality second hand bands!

Fauve Barenia Deployment with some mild patina 





Noir Gala Rallye in perfect condition


----------



## MoyJoy

zzzman said:


> Scored some good quality second hand bands!
> 
> Fauve Barenia Deployment with some mild patina
> View attachment 5307131
> View attachment 5307132
> View attachment 5307133
> 
> 
> Noir Gala Rallye in perfect condition
> View attachment 5307135
> View attachment 5307136
> View attachment 5307137


Ahhh I LOVE that Rallye! An eBay seller offered to modify it to fit my 41mm watch but I was afraid it would be too long and/or the holes would end up being problematic.


----------



## oshinex

Im always very jealous how the bigger watch size always get the "better" straps.


----------



## Kevinaxx

The leather stretched out on mine (not that that was completely unexpected).

I haven’t worn the strap daily either :/


----------



## JeanGranger

Series 7 Single Tour 45 Jumping in
Kraft/ Lime


----------



## JeanGranger




----------



## zzzman

The new bands released last week seem quite subdued and a bit boring…

They also updated their AirTag range. Wish this Beton came in a single tour. Would’ve been instant buy for me.


----------



## smallfry

I ordered the Cassis/Magnolia Jumping, love this color combo!


----------



## Grande Latte

smallfry said:


> I ordered the Cassis/Magnolia Jumping, love this color combo!
> 
> View attachment 5350892


It's very pretty. Do post some reveal photos. I'm tempted by a few bands, but I don't get to use my Hermes bands during the pandemic, I've been sticking to my sport bands.


----------



## smallfry

Grande Latte said:


> It's very pretty. Do post some reveal photos. I'm tempted by a few bands, but I don't get to use my Hermes bands during the pandemic, I've been sticking to my sport bands.



Here it is!  I love it, it's really pretty.  I think it's a bit more vibrant in person than in its website photo.


----------



## parlon

I've been trying to decide for a couple weeks on getting either a bag or an Hermes AW, and I've decided on the watch! But of course there's a catch... I really would like the 41mm Etoupe single tour (I have an Etoupe notebook and absolutely love it), but they don't have that combo on apple.com... but they do on hermes.com. On one hand I would like to buy from Hermes, BUT I read that returning would be a pain in case I need to. Apple is great with returns and customer service. Also I've read that if you lose your Hermes sports band, you can contact Apple to replace it (for $49, the price of the regular sport bands). I'm not sure if they would do that if I bought it from Hermes? 

Either way, now I'm double thinking the Etoupe color, and thinking about going with the classic gold. But... I'm not super excited about it, but I'm afraid to be bolder with the other beautiful colors. I kind of want to start out with a neutral... I wish they had a soft cream (blanc is too white for me, black is too heavy). Does anyone else have the Etoupe, or what are your thoughts about it? 



zzzman said:


> The new bands released last week seem quite subdued and a bit boring…
> 
> They also updated their AirTag range. Wish this Beton came in a single tour. Would’ve been instant buy for me.
> View attachment 5350596



I fell in love with that Hermes Airtag and bought it last week! I was planning on getting an airtag for my keys anyway, and I was looking for a nice keychain so I would stop losing my keys in my bag... and voila, it was perfect. I also wish they had this in the single tour!


----------



## Grande Latte

parlon said:


> I've been trying to decide for a couple weeks on getting either a bag or an Hermes AW, and I've decided on the watch! But of course there's a catch... I really would like the 41mm Etoupe single tour (I have an Etoupe notebook and absolutely love it), but they don't have that combo on apple.com... but they do on hermes.com. On one hand I would like to buy from Hermes, BUT I read that returning would be a pain in case I need to. Apple is great with returns and customer service. Also I've read that if you lose your Hermes sports band, you can contact Apple to replace it (for $49, the price of the regular sport bands). I'm not sure if they would do that if I bought it from Hermes?
> 
> Either way, now I'm double thinking the Etoupe color, and thinking about going with the classic gold. But... I'm not super excited about it, but I'm afraid to be bolder with the other beautiful colors. I kind of want to start out with a neutral... I wish they had a soft cream (blanc is too white for me, black is too heavy). Does anyone else have the Etoupe, or what are your thoughts about it?



If the combo is possible. I recommend Circuit 24 band with your AW. The Biscuit color is divine with a pop of pattern. Besides, I don't think the Circuit 24 collection is available anymore on Apple. They have been sold out or pulled from Apple website.
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/band-apple-watch-hermes-single-tour-41mm-H0007311JAB/


----------



## parlon

I ended up buying it from Apple, and decided to get gold (I have a pair of Hermes flats in gold, so I know the color at least!), and I'll buy the Etoupe band from Hermes directly later. But I really like the gold more than I thought! Such a nice classic neutral. I was thinking about the color too similar to Fauve, which is also beautiful, but a little too dark / textured for my every day.


----------



## Marionpasadena

zzzman said:


> The new bands released last week seem quite subdued and a bit boring…
> 
> They also updated their AirTag range. Wish this Beton came in a single tour. Would’ve been instant buy for me.
> View attachment 5350596


Me too!


----------



## Lkb

Grande Latte said:


> 41 or the 45 are your options. I picked the 41 because I'm also Cartier size 16 or even 15. As to going bigger screen I get you, but the 45 will be too big size wise on your wrist so I recommend the 41. Besides in the 7, the screen is pushed all the way to the sides, so you get bigger real estate for your eyes.
> 
> Also, in the 41, do try out the new Hermes Double Tour. These leather bands run extremely small. So this time around I'm able to find bands that work beautifully on me.
> 
> PS: 45 does not have double tour leather strap options.
> 
> Here's mine.
> View attachment 5299403
> View attachment 5299404



Agree. I am also Cartier size 15/16 and tried on both the 41 and 45. 45 is def too big and yes try the double tour. Here is mine !


----------



## Grande Latte

Lkb said:


> Agree. I am also Cartier size 15/16 and tried on both the 41 and 45. 45 is def too big and yes try the double tour. Here is mine !



It's lovely on you. Yes, an AW can look lovely, especially with a nice stack. 
I never paid any attention to the red double tour, but they way you wear it, makes me want to get one too!


----------



## champagne4lulu

Ladies! I just got my very first Apple Watch - series 7. It was a gift and not the Hermes version unfortunately. I would like to get a single or double tour strap to wear with it but my local has neither for me to see in person or try on.

which did you go for and what are your thoughts?? If you got DT do you fine the double loop annoying? As I don’t wear a watch I’m worried it will annoy me but damn it is stunning! I have the 41mm case and love the gold strap the most.

really not sure which one to get?! Pls help!


----------



## Lkb

Get the double tour. You can always switch to the strap that came with your watch if you need to go to the gym or whatever. That’s what I do !


----------



## Grande Latte

champagne4lulu said:


> Ladies! I just got my very first Apple Watch - series 7. It was a gift and not the Hermes version unfortunately. I would like to get a single or double tour strap to wear with it but my local has neither for me to see in person or try on.
> 
> which did you go for and what are your thoughts?? If you got DT do you fine the double loop annoying? As I don’t wear a watch I’m worried it will annoy me but damn it is stunning! I have the 41mm case and love the gold strap the most.
> 
> really not sure which one to get?! Pls help!



Definitely get the Double Tour. It's my personal favorite. Especially on smaller wrists. In fact, it makes the Apple Watch look the most "Hermes" or Cape Cod. Very elegant and delicate look.

I own the DT in Rouge H and Gold. They are both beautiful.
PS: if you want the DT in Gold, it's currently unavailable so you might have to cyber stalk it for restocking. Otherwise I think the Rouge de Coeur is very sexy too.


----------



## Lejic

champagne4lulu said:


> Ladies! I just got my very first Apple Watch - series 7. It was a gift and not the Hermes version unfortunately. I would like to get a single or double tour strap to wear with it but my local has neither for me to see in person or try on.
> 
> which did you go for and what are your thoughts?? If you got DT do you fine the double loop annoying? As I don’t wear a watch I’m worried it will annoy me but damn it is stunning! I have the 41mm case and love the gold strap the most.
> 
> really not sure which one to get?! Pls help!


I’d get the double tour if I were you. I got the single and within a week I had to use the innermost hole, and I am NOT tiny (hell I was 34 weeks pregnant even at the time). The “it’s too tight” comments had scared me off of the double tour even though it looked gorgeous at the store.

The good thing is, Hermes bands are relatively cheap, I think like $360 or something for the single tour? If the double really annoys you, you can add a single.


----------



## bagnut1

champagne4lulu said:


> Ladies! I just got my very first Apple Watch - series 7. It was a gift and not the Hermes version unfortunately. I would like to get a single or double tour strap to wear with it but my local has neither for me to see in person or try on.
> 
> which did you go for and what are your thoughts?? If you got DT do you fine the double loop annoying? As I don’t wear a watch I’m worried it will annoy me but damn it is stunning! I have the 41mm case and love the gold strap the most.
> 
> really not sure which one to get?! Pls help!


I have several each of single, double, and double attelage.  The singles and double attelages get the most wear.  I find the double to be very wide and almost always the crown gets pressed when I bend my wrist.


----------



## champagne4lulu

Lejic said:


> I’d get the double tour if I were you. I got the single and within a week I had to use the innermost hole, and I am NOT tiny (hell I was 34 weeks pregnant even at the time). The “it’s too tight” comments had scared me off of the double tour even though it looked gorgeous at the store.
> 
> The good thing is, Hermes bands are relatively cheap, I think like $360 or something for the single tour? If the double really annoys you, you can add a single.


Yeah that’s also my concern. I think my wrist is around 5.5-6.5 inches depend on where the watch would sit and I hate things being tight. I’d pretty much ruled out the DT for that reason. It is the one I love the most!

wish I could see it in person and try it on!


----------



## Lejic

champagne4lulu said:


> Yeah that’s also my concern. I think my wrist is around 5.5-6.5 inches depend on where the watch would sit and I hate things being tight. I’d pretty much ruled out the DT for that reason. It is the one I love the most!
> 
> wish I could see it in person and try it on!



I just looked at mine - where I wear it, before the bone by the wrist(don’t know its name), I measure~ 5 3/4. I got single tour and started wearing on third from tightest, moved to second within a couple weeks of daily wear, then settled at innermost-or-second at the end of a month, still wear it that way. I thought about asking a hole punched in, but the leather seems to be holding right now.

hope thishelps a bit, wish you could’ve tried, too!


----------



## morejunkny

champagne4lulu said:


> Yeah that’s also my concern. I think my wrist is around 5.5-6.5 inches depend on where the watch would sit and I hate things being tight. I’d pretty much ruled out the DT for that reason. It is the one I love the most!
> 
> wish I could see it in person and try it on!



My wrist is 6in and I posted the double tour attelage in post 2448 of this thread. I also have a black swift single tour (which I wear on the middle of the seven holes), and have not experienced any stretching of either band. I find that having leather bands makes me want to wear the watch so much more (I also have a Coach band from the first gen watch, and a Lilly Pulitzer leather band) than with just a silicone or mesh band-and Apple branded bands aren’t any great bargain, even if they are cheaper than an Hermes band. So…my advice is to buy the band that is calling your name and you will wear the watch so much more!


----------



## Chrisloveslux

WingNut said:


> Hi everyone....I'm seeking some assistance with sizing and strap options. I'm traveling (HI) and stopped into Hermes to get a new watch (I have a very old one...V 2). I tried on the 7 in a 45 mm because I really like bigger faces, and hate to have to put on my glasses to see what the heck the watch is telling me . However, I have small wrists (think Cartier JUC size 16 since that's the best I can do with no measuring tape at the moment). Every iteration of straps was too big around my wrist with the smallest hole used. No way they'd add a hole (I'd have to do that after, which is no big deal to leather). How is everyone who has small wrists but wearing the 45 size dealing with this? And what about the rubber strap? I use the rubber for working out on my old one.....I think that same strap will work, even if not optimal, on the 45, correct? It's been so long that I've bought one of these....is it possible to get the watch with the leather strap as standard or just the rubber one? Can the DT strap fit a small wrist in the 45? Sorry so many questions, I'm planning to go back today and figure out my configuration. And thanks in advance  I've been searching through this thread and haven't found the answer yet.


Hi I had this same issue. I only wanted the 45mm but the bands where all to big. I still bought it, it came with a single tour band and the orange sports band-I went and had additional holes placed in then so I could wear them and they are working just fine. I love the big face of the Apple Watch to.


----------



## champagne4lulu

Gah! Double tour attelage sold out at Hermes online and apple. Do they restock? Fml


----------



## Grande Latte

champagne4lulu said:


> Gah! Double tour attelage sold out at Hermes online and apple. Do they restock? Fml



If it reads "currently unavailable", it will be restocked, but you have to cyber stalk it.
If it reads "sold out", the band is sold out.

Are you looking at the Gold attelage double tour? They are available on US Apple site.


----------



## champagne4lulu

Grande Latte said:


> If it reads "currently unavailable", it will be restocked, but you have to cyber stalk it.
> If it reads "sold out", the band is sold out.
> 
> Are you looking at the Gold attelage double tour? They are available on US Apple site.


Ok it says currently unavailable on the apple site. It’s not on the Hermes site. I’m in Australia- fingers crossed we get some then!


----------



## champagne4lulu

Hey guys, DT attelage is finally back in stock but not in store for at least a week.  I really want to try on but I’m worried I’ll miss out.
My wrist is 6.5 inches / 165mm wrist (measured below wrist bone). On the standard Apple Watch silicone band I wear it on the 2nd innermost hole which is a comfortable fit.
I saw on the apple site it fits up to a 155mm wrist so is it definitely too small for me? Anyone got this size wrist with a 41mm DT attelage?


----------



## gracie05

champagne4lulu said:


> Hey guys, DT attelage is finally back in stock but not in store for at least a week.  I really want to try on but I’m worried I’ll miss out.
> My wrist is 6.5 inches / 165mm wrist (measured below wrist bone). On the standard Apple Watch silicone band I wear it on the 2nd innermost hole which is a comfortable fit.
> I saw on the apple site it fits up to a 155mm wrist so is it definitely too small for me? Anyone got this size wrist with a 41mm DT attelage?



The double tour bands run small. I use the smallest hole on the single tour Hermes straps and I have to use one of the middle holes on the double tour (wrist around 145mm). I am not sure the exact max size but you may want to try it on before buying, there are a lot of complaints on this thread about how small the double tours run.


----------



## champagne4lulu

gracie05 said:


> The double tour bands run small. I use the smallest hole on the single tour Hermes straps and I have to use one of the middle holes on the double tour (wrist around 145mm). I am not sure the exact max size but you may want to try it on before buying, there are a lot of complaints on this thread about how small the double tours run.


I’m going to have to try it on first  I hope it doesn’t sell out. It’s available to buy but not in store anywhere yet.


----------



## Grande Latte

champagne4lulu said:


> I’m going to have to try it on first  I hope it doesn’t sell out. It’s available to buy but not in store anywhere yet.



Buy. Attelage Double Tour runs extremely small. I think you'll be pleased.


----------



## champagne4lulu

Grande Latte said:


> Buy. Attelage Double Tour runs extremely small. I think you'll be pleased.


Do you think it’ll fit though?? I just have to check if I can return if it doesn’t fit. Any ideas what size wrist the last hole would fit?
I love it so much!! So stunning!!


----------



## Grande Latte

I think it will fit. DT is extremely small. There have been many complaints about it. 
If you can't fit this style, you won't be able to wear ANY Hermes leather bands. Period.


----------



## morejunkny

morejunkny said:


> My wrist is 6in and I posted the double tour attelage in post 2448 of this thread. I also have a black swift single tour (which I wear on the middle of the seven holes), and have not experienced any stretching of either band. I find that having leather bands makes me want to wear the watch so much more (I also have a Coach band from the first gen watch, and a Lilly Pulitzer leather band) than with just a silicone or mesh band-and Apple branded bands aren’t any great bargain, even if they are cheaper than an Hermes band. So…my advice is to buy the band that is calling your name and you will wear the watch so much more!





champagne4lulu said:


> Do you think it’ll fit though?? I just have to check if I can return if it doesn’t fit. Any ideas what size wrist the last hole would fit?
> I love it so much!! So stunning!!



I just took some more measurements. I have a 6in wrist and wear the double tour attelage on the second to last hole. Measured from the clasp to the hole, it's 13 inches while attached to the watch, so that means I like it with an inch of wiggle room to accommodate the wrap. The distance between holes is 3/16 of an inch, so if you wore it on the last hole it would give you another 3/16ths of an inch. 

So, it might be tight but will depend on how you like to wear your strap. I don't like it to spin or strangle my wrist.

As an aside, I saw the new white/cream color in person and it's beautiful.


----------



## Grande Latte

The double tour is the closest thing to the Hermes Cape Cod watch look. Very elegant and graceful.

I'm size 15 on Cartier love bracelet and this band is definitely designed for the smaller wrists. So I purchased two. I think Hermes will catch on later and release this style in more normal sizes for the masses. So right now, I'm really enjoying mine.


----------



## yaya19

Does anyone know if Hermes sells the sports bands as a standalone? I’ve misplaced my original sports bands and hoping to get a second pair.


----------



## acrowcounted

yankee19 said:


> Does anyone know if Hermes sells the sports bands as a standalone? I’ve misplaced my original sports bands and hoping to get a second pair.


They do not.


----------



## phoenixfeather

yankee19 said:


> Does anyone know if Hermes sells the sports bands as a standalone? I’ve misplaced my original sports bands and hoping to get a second pair.


If you've bought it directly from Apple they send you a new one.


----------



## Marionpasadena

yankee19 said:


> Does anyone know if Hermes sells the sports bands as a standalone? I’ve misplaced my original sports bands and hoping to get a second pair.


You can find on eBay sometimes. Just make sure reputable seller with great feedback.


----------



## uhpharm01

I'm guessing there will be a series 8 for the Apple Hermes Watch.


----------



## Grande Latte

uhpharm01 said:


> I'm guessing there will be a series 8 for the Apple Hermes Watch.



Definitely. But do you think there will be a big change in form factor? Like going from round edges to square edges?


----------



## uhpharm01

Grande Latte said:


> Definitely. But do you think there will be a big change in form factor? Like going from round edges to square edges?


I'm not sure if it will have a big change in the form factor. It may or it maybe for the rugged version of the Apple watch that I've heard about. Or it may get pushed back to 2023.

I did found this tweet. It's interesting timing that's for sure.


----------



## Grande Latte

uhpharm01 said:


> I'm not sure if it will have a big change in the form factor. It may or it maybe for the rugged version of the Apple watch that I've heard about. Or it may get pushed back to 2023.
> 
> I did found this tweet. It's interesting timing that's for sure.




Apple has had a lot of delays in manufacturing last year and this year. I suspect this year's design will remain unchanged. Or maybe the square design was supposed to come out last year, but is coming out this year. I dunno.

But yes, I've also heard rumors of this "rugged" design. Personally I think it looks like the titanium version, but will prove very useful for those don't want to handle delicate electronics on their wrists or ppl who do a lot of outdoor activities or athletes.

And yes, I'm excited every time Apple has a new announcement/ product launch. I'm a big fan!


----------



## uhpharm01

Grande Latte said:


> Apple has had a lot of delays in manufacturing last year and this year. I suspect this year's design will remain unchanged. Or maybe the square design was supposed to come out last year, but is coming out this year. I dunno.
> 
> But yes, I've also heard rumors of this "rugged" design. Personally I think it looks like the titanium version, but will prove very useful for those don't want to handle delicate electronics on their wrists or ppl who do a lot of outdoor activities or athletes.
> 
> *And yes, I'm excited every time Apple has a new announcement/ product launch. I'm a big fan! *


Same here.


----------



## jpark2

I *just* bought an Apple 7 Hermes watch (before I knew about the upcoming 8). It arrived yesterday but I haven't opened it yet in case I decide to return it and wait for the 8. It's definitely tempting me.


----------



## acrowcounted

Blissroads said:


> I *just* bought an Apple 7 Hermes watch (before I knew about the upcoming 8). It arrived yesterday but I haven't opened it yet in case I decide to return it and wait for the 8. It's definitely tempting me.


If you bought from Apple, definitely return it. Even if it’s the one you actual want, it will be able to be bought for much cheaper in a few weeks (though I’d recommend getting the 8 regardless).


----------



## jpark2

acrowcounted said:


> If you bought from Apple, definitely return it. Even if it’s the one you actual want, it will be able to be bought for much cheaper in a few weeks (though I’d recommend getting the 8 regardless).


Thanks for the advice; I'll probably go and return it this weekend. When new Apple watches are released, does the new one usually come in at the same price point as the previous model?


----------



## acrowcounted

Blissroads said:


> Thanks for the advice; I'll probably go and return it this weekend. When new Apple watches are released, does the new one usually come in at the same price point as the previous model?


Usually, though with inflation the way that it is right now, it’s anyones guess.


----------



## uhpharm01

Blissroads said:


> Thanks for the advice; I'll probably go and return it this weekend. When new Apple watches are released, does the new one usually come in at the same price point as the previous model?


I don't know the release date. I just know that they will be announced on Sept 7th


----------



## CrazyCool01

Hi am a newbie to Hermes Apple Watch. Please help me out !

So if i buy a Apple 7 series watch from Apple and get the strap from Hermes will that strap match the watch ?
Or the strap only goes with the Hermes Apple Watch ?


----------



## acrowcounted

CrazyCool01 said:


> Hi am a newbie to Hermes Apple Watch. Please help me out !
> 
> So if i buy a Apple 7 series watch from Apple and get the strap from Hermes will that strap match the watch ?
> Or the strap only goes with the Hermes Apple Watch ?


All bands and watch pieces (for a given size 41mm or 45mm) are interchangeable. Any 41mm band will fit any 38/40/41mm watch face.


----------



## uhpharm01

Blissroads said:


> I *just* bought an Apple 7 Hermes watch (before I knew about the upcoming 8). It arrived yesterday but I haven't opened it yet in case I decide to return it and wait for the 8. It's definitely tempting me.



rumor is Sept 16th


----------



## CrazyCool01

acrowcounted said:


> All bands and watch pieces (for a given size 41mm or 45mm) are interchangeable. Any 41mm band will fit any 38/40/41mm watch face.


Thanks so much


----------



## jpark2

uhpharm01 said:


> rumor is Sept 16th



Not too long now!


----------



## jpark2

Do new versions of the Hermes watch come with new Hermes watch faces too?


----------



## oshinex

Blissroads said:


> Do new versions of the Hermes watch come with new Hermes watch faces too?


yes. not always guaranteed.


----------



## renee_nyc

I'm curious about people's experiences getting their watch bands repaired/spa'd. 

I have a double tour watch band (Space black series 5) that I wear often. The leather split a little (natural wear and tear) revealing the material in between the leather pieces. 

I was in Hermes Madison getting a bag repaired and asked them to look at it. The repair service person took it to the back and the artisan said it would have to be sent to Paris to fix because of the resin that is used.

They ended up putting some resin over top of the split while I was doing the paperwork for my bag. It looks much better.

When I went back to pick up my bag I asked if they could do the same with one of my other bands but this time they said it couldn't be done. I told them they had done it before but they said it would be too complicated but I could leave it there and they might be able to fix it for $45.

I found the inconsistency interesting. I don't mind paying for it but $45 seems a little excessive given that they touched up the other one in a matter of minutes and didn't charge. Would love to hear how others have dealt with the wear, tear & repairs.


----------



## zzzman

Grande Latte said:


> But yes, I've also heard rumors of this "rugged" design. Personally I think it looks like the titanium version, but will prove very useful for those don't want to handle delicate electronics on their wrists or ppl who do a lot of outdoor activities or athletes.


Is anyone here interested in the Apple Watch Pro? It’s rumoured to be 47mm (massive). 

Wonder if it’ll have a Hermès version


----------



## Grande Latte

jpark2 said:


> I *just* bought an Apple 7 Hermes watch (before I knew about the upcoming 8). It arrived yesterday but I haven't opened it yet in case I decide to return it and wait for the 8. It's definitely tempting me.


Definitely return and wait for the September 7th Apple Event for new products. You might have to pre-order immediately online (if you know your preferred size and style of bands) for fast delivery, or wait like the rest of the others for normal delivery depending on your location.

Cannot promise the new Apple Watch 8 will have similar price points to the previous 7s due to inflation (arghhhh...) and serious production delays in China due to extreme heat, electricity shortages and of course COVID situation.

But 09/07 is just around the corner. I'm excited to see what's new! Happy shopping.


----------



## Grande Latte

zzzman said:


> Is anyone here interested in the Apple Watch Pro? It’s rumoured to be 47mm (massive).
> 
> Wonder if it’ll have a Hermès version


I think there might be a 47mm version, but I doubt it will be Hermes. Perhaps it will be for the new "rugged" version of the watch for serious athletes, and ppl who engage in a lot of outdoor activities.


----------



## jpark2

Grande Latte said:


> Definitely return and wait for the September 7th Apple Event for new products. You might have to pre-order immediately online (if you know your preferred size and style of bands) for fast delivery, or wait like the rest of the others for normal delivery depending on your location.
> 
> Cannot promise the new Apple Watch 8 will have similar price points to the previous 7s due to inflation (arghhhh...) and serious production delays in China due to extreme heat, electricity shortages and of course COVID situation.
> 
> But 09/07 is just around the corner. I'm excited to see what's new! Happy shopping.


I returned it yesterday and am eagerly waiting for September!


----------



## uhpharm01

Grande Latte said:


> I think there might be a 47mm version, but I doubt it will be Hermes. Perhaps it will be for the new "rugged" version of the watch for serious athletes, and ppl who engage in a lot of outdoor activities.




I agree with you that I don't think that the rugged version will be the Hermes version. 
I saw this on twitter tonight. Mmm. interesting. I can't wait for the announcement on Sept 7th


----------



## uhpharm01

zzzman said:


> Is anyone here interested in the Apple Watch Pro? It’s rumoured to be 47mm (massive).
> 
> Wonder if it’ll have a Hermès version




oh wow, this is going to be really interesting. you're right 47 mm or 48mm. wow.


----------



## Marionpasadena

I’m excited to get the new watch and I hope they have some cool new faces and straps!!! I’m selling my 7 to my sister!


----------



## uhpharm01

zzzman said:


> Is anyone here interested in the Apple Watch Pro? It’s rumoured to be 47mm (massive).
> 
> Wonder if it’ll have a Hermès version


----------



## Grande Latte

uhpharm01 said:


>



Can't wait for the event!


----------



## zzzman

uhpharm01 said:


>



49mm is way too big for my wrist. 

Hopefully they keep the Hermès version for Series 8. I might skip the watch itself this year but but a new leather band or two.


----------



## uhpharm01

zzzman said:


> 49mm is way too big for my wrist.
> 
> *Hopefully they keep the Hermès version for Series 8.* I might skip the watch itself this year but but a new leather band or two.


Same here.


----------



## uhpharm01

zzzman said:


> *49mm is way too big for my wrist.*
> 
> Hopefully they keep the Hermès version for Series 8. I might skip the watch itself this year but but a new leather band or two.


same here


----------



## oshinex

Apple Watch Pro: Is Hermès Edition going away after Series 8 event?
					

Tomorrow, Apple will unveil the new Apple Watch Series 8 alongside two other new Watches. While people are eager to know more about the new smartwatches, Apple Watch Series 7 Hermès Edition and its bands are now unavailable at the Apple Online Store. In addition, Hermès removed from its website...




					9to5mac.com
				




Just hearsay at this point. We will know tomorrow.


----------



## smallfry

oshinex said:


> Apple Watch Pro: Is Hermès Edition going away after Series 8 event?
> 
> 
> Tomorrow, Apple will unveil the new Apple Watch Series 8 alongside two other new Watches. While people are eager to know more about the new smartwatches, Apple Watch Series 7 Hermès Edition and its bands are now unavailable at the Apple Online Store. In addition, Hermès removed from its website...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9to5mac.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just hearsay at this point. We will know tomorrow.


I noticed this morning that there were no Apple Watches on the Hermes website, even the Apple Watch category under "Menu" is gone.  I took it to me that they were inventorying their AW stock in anticipation of the new release.  I hope that's what it is, anyway!


----------



## Gourmetgal

Watch bands are still listed only on the Apple site.


----------



## oshinex

Well no need to update from my H Series 7


----------



## Dany_37

Oh this Ultra version may get me to upgrade from my 7...only if an Hermes version is created.


----------



## acrowcounted

New Hermes perforated bands look promising. Hoping this gray one isn’t “too masculine for women” and comes on the smaller model.


----------



## lxp727

Whew for keeping the partnership with series 8! Can’t wait to see the band color offerings


----------



## oshinex

ill say it again, the smaller size watch wearings always gets screwed.


----------



## uhpharm01

lxp727 said:


> Whew for keeping the partnership with series 8! Can’t wait to see the band color offerings


Same.


----------



## oshinex

Well it looks like I was right.


----------



## jpark2

Just placed an order for the 41mm SS double tour. I'm glad I returned the 7 a few weeks ago, especially since the 8 is the same price.


----------



## jpark2

The new watch face is cute too.


----------



## Dany_37

Uggg, doesn't look like the Ultra will come in the Hermes version...boohoo!


----------



## DrTr

Glad they kept the H partnership too. Luckily for my wallet all the major upgrades/changes went into the Ultra rugged watch, so I can safely wait until next year to upgrade my 7. New phone and other Apple items will get enough of my $$


----------



## Dany_37

DrTr said:


> Glad they kept the H partnership too. Luckily for my wallet all the major upgrades/changes went into the Ultra rugged watch, so I can safely wait until next year to upgrade my 7. New phone and other Apple items will get enough of my $$


I agree...I'll keep my 7 since the Ultra is not available in an Hermes version.  I really hate that though but like you said, my wallet doesn't...Apple has gotten enough of my $ already.  I just got the new MacBook a couple of months ago anyway so I'll just slow my roll!


----------



## DrTr

Dany_37 said:


> I agree...I'll keep my 7 since the Ultra is not available in an Hermes version.  I really hate that though but like you said, my wallet doesn't...Apple has gotten enough of my $ already.  I just got the new MacBook a couple of months ago anyway so I'll just slow my roll!


Yes H and Apple keep me rolling too fast - my top two wallet thieves


----------



## Marionpasadena

oshinex said:


> View attachment 5605735
> 
> Well it looks like I was right.


I like the blue and gray! I got the blue with the watch I ordered…


----------



## zzzman

I ordered the Blue de France S8 and I just realised it comes with SBSS only

The new colours for the standard silver SS seem a bit boring and similar to past years.

So do we know that the new horse cartoon face is available to S7 as well?

I might actually just cancel this and get the new Ultra and buy a new leather band instead 

Edit: Horse cartoon face is available on older Hermès so I’ll just cancel the S8 Hermès and get the ultra instead


----------



## renee_nyc

I’m obsessed with this band (although it looks like my gourmette équestre triple tour).


----------



## Grande Latte

The one with the chains looks pretty darn sexy! I wonder if this band runs big or small.


----------



## phoenixfeather

I upgrade every year. Just ordered mine.


----------



## phoenixfeather

This year I chose gold. Last year I got the bleu lin. The year before that I bought the fauve barenia.


----------



## jpark2

I wonder why the Hermes watch doesn't come in gold SS.


----------



## uhpharm01

jpark2 said:


> I wonder why the Hermes watch doesn't come in gold SS.


but they do also have the black SS too. One person I read thinks that they don't sell the gold version is because they don't sell alot of Hermes Apple Watches in general so they only do the black and the silver SS.


----------



## jpark2

uhpharm01 said:


> but they do also have the black SS too. One person I read thinks that they don't sell the gold version is because they don't sell alot of Hermes Apple Watches in general so they only do the black and the silver SS.


Sounds reasonable. I thought gold might appeal to Hermes consumers just as much as black or silver, but maybe not!


----------



## acrowcounted

jpark2 said:


> Sounds reasonable. I thought gold might appeal to Hermes consumers just as much as black or silver, but maybe not!


I’m guessing it’s a SKU thing. For every case color they add, they’ll have to multiply all corresponding watch bands to have that same color for the lugs. So now you’d need the blue band with silver accents and the blue band with gold accents etc. Since they don’t sell many H watches to begin with, it’s probably not worth the logistics.


----------



## bibogirl

Just ordered the new series 8 with the chain band. Unfortunately not expected until the end of October. Considering the Beton double tour band. I wear a lot of black so the pop of cream/white will look nice, I think. But I’ll wait a little bit. I’m going to wait until the next iteration of the rugged before buying it. First pancake rule.


----------



## renee_nyc

Please share a photo when it arrives.



bibogirl said:


> Just ordered the new series 8 with the chain band. Unfortunately not expected until the end of October. Considering the Beton double tour band. I wear a lot of black so the pop of cream/white will look nice, I think. But I’ll wait a little bit. I’m going to wait until the next iteration of the rugged before buying it. First pancake rule.
> 
> View attachment 5606688


----------



## bibogirl

renee_nyc said:


> Please share a photo when it arrives.


Will do! I’m sure people on YouTube and influencers will have it way before the end of October though.


----------



## Friscalating

Hi all, Apple Watch virgin here: I’m keen to finally dive in with the 8 series and I particularly like the look of the double tour straps. Does anyone have advice on the 41 vs the 45? I think I have relatively small wrists (I wear a roulis double tour bracelet at T1 and it fits very comfortably without being too loose), would the 45 with a double tour strap look ok? Or is the only way to find out, to go and try it on? My SA has no idea when they’ll be in stores…


----------



## acrowcounted

Friscalating said:


> Hi all, Apple Watch virgin here: I’m keen to finally dive in with the 8 series and I particularly like the look of the double tour straps. Does anyone have advice on the 41 vs the 45? I think I have relatively small wrists (I wear a roulis double tour bracelet at T1 and it fits very comfortably without being too loose), would the 45 with a double tour strap look ok? Or is the only way to find out, to go and try it on? My SA has no idea when they’ll be in stores…


Apple/Hermes has a strange idea that only women would wear double tour bands and that woman only want the smaller size watch face, thus the double tour bands only come fitting the smaller watch (41mm). Technically you _could_ attach the 41mm double tour band to a 45mm watch case but there will be gaps and look a bit funny (and perhaps not as secure?) but if you are really set on the double tour look, I would strongly advise getting the 41mm Watch.


----------



## renee_nyc

I agree. I have small wrists as well and the bigger watch would overwhelm them.



acrowcounted said:


> Apple/Hermes has a strange idea that only women would wear double tour bands and that woman only want the smaller size watch face, thus the double tour bands only come fitting the smaller watch (41mm). Technically you _could_ attach the 41mm double tour band to a 45mm watch case but there will be gaps and look a bit funny (and perhaps not as secure?) but if you are really set on the double tour look, I would strongly advise getting the 41mm Watch.


----------



## renee_nyc

The band is very similar to a bracelet that I bought from Hermès a few months ago. Leather and palladium chain. It took me almost 8 months to find it, I think I would’ve been less persistent about tracking it down if I’d known this band was coming. It looks amazing.


bibogirl said:


> Will do! I’m sure people on YouTube and influencers will have it way before the end of October though.


----------



## Friscalating

acrowcounted said:


> Apple/Hermes has a strange idea that only women would wear double tour bands and that woman only want the smaller size watch face, thus the double tour bands only come fitting the smaller watch (41mm). Technically you _could_ attach the 41mm double tour band to a 45mm watch case but there will be gaps and look a bit funny (and perhaps not as secure?) but if you are really set on the double tour look, I would strongly advise getting the 41mm Watch.


Aha! Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Nic_Bryanna

Friscalating said:


> Hi all, Apple Watch virgin here: I’m keen to finally dive in with the 8 series and I particularly like the look of the double tour straps. Does anyone have advice on the 41 vs the 45? I think I have relatively small wrists (I wear a roulis double tour bracelet at T1 and it fits very comfortably without being too loose), would the 45 with a double tour strap look ok? Or is the only way to find out, to go and try it on? My SA has no idea when they’ll be in stores…


Apple Watch newbie here too… I tried on the 7 series just for size and I thought the 45 was overwhelming. Def preferred the 41 for me. Sounds like the 41 would work better for you. I wear a 17 love and a 16 juste un clou bracelet and it sounds like your wrist is smaller than mine. I hope that sorta helps.


----------



## bagnut1

Friscalating said:


> Hi all, Apple Watch virgin here: I’m keen to finally dive in with the 8 series and I particularly like the look of the double tour straps. Does anyone have advice on the 41 vs the 45? I think I have relatively small wrists (I wear a roulis double tour bracelet at T1 and it fits very comfortably without being too loose), would the 45 with a double tour strap look ok? Or is the only way to find out, to go and try it on? My SA has no idea when they’ll be in stores…


I also have smaller wrists and my DH’s 45 looks too big on me. Mine is the smaller size and the double tours - both widths - are a good fit.


----------



## Grande Latte

bibogirl said:


> Just ordered the new series 8 with the chain band. Unfortunately not expected until the end of October. Considering the Beton double tour band. I wear a lot of black so the pop of cream/white will look nice, I think. But I’ll wait a little bit. I’m going to wait until the next iteration of the rugged before buying it. First pancake rule.
> 
> View attachment 5606688


Yay. You're the first one to get this combo. I thought about getting this black leather/ Gourmette double tour, for my Hermes series 7 but am wavering at the moment. I just wanted to see more pictures of actual ppl wearing it before I decide.

I also wonder if the palladium chain will be heavy, or will it scratch my AW all the time?


----------



## Friscalating

Nic_Bryanna said:


> Apple Watch newbie here too… I tried on the 7 series just for size and I thought the 45 was overwhelming. Def preferred the 41 for me. Sounds like the 41 would work better for you. I wear a 17 love and a 16 juste un clou bracelet and it sounds like your wrist is smaller than mine. I hope that sorta helps.


This is very helpful, thank you!



bagnut1 said:


> I also have smaller wrists and my DH’s 45 looks too big on me. Mine is the smaller size and the double tours - both widths - are a good fit.


Good to know about the double tours, thank you!


----------



## JeanGranger

Dany_37 said:


> Uggg, doesn't look like the Ultra will come in the Hermes version...boohoo!






Loving the Ultra. Will get for hubby


----------



## oshinex

New Horse Hermes Watchface is out! 
Its fun but I wont be using it everyday. Functionality is too low.


----------



## Marionpasadena

oshinex said:


> New Horse Hermes Watchface is out!
> Its fun but I wont be using it everyday. Functionality is too low.


Yes it’s a little hard to even see what time it is! But it is quite cool!


----------



## Grande Latte

Marionpasadena said:


> Yes it’s a little hard to even see what time it is! But it is quite cool!


The Lucky Horse watch face is just so beautiful to look at. I mean the 4 color ways, and the way they are combined makes it very easy to pair with any colored watch band. 

I like this design even more than Circuit H!


----------



## yoning

renee_nyc said:


> I’m obsessed with this band (although it looks like my gourmette équestre triple tour).
> 
> View attachment 5606048


I want to see this in person!! It is so sexy!


----------



## Jem131

jpark2 said:


> I wonder why the Hermes watch doesn't come in gold SS.


My question exactly!


----------



## Jem131

Nic_Bryanna said:


> Apple Watch newbie here too… I tried on the 7 series just for size and I thought the 45 was overwhelming. Def preferred the 41 for me. Sounds like the 41 would work better for you. I wear a 17 love and a 16 juste un clou bracelet and it sounds like your wrist is smaller than mine. I hope that sorta helps.


My Hermes Apple Watch is the 44mm and beyond the bands that came with, I typically wear it with 41mm bands and love it. The face is still large like I want it but the 41mm strap doesn’t overwhelm.


----------



## Jem131

oshinex said:


> ill say it again, the smaller size watch wearings always gets screwed.


I never purchased the smaller size for that very reason. I remember my SA asking if I was sure about the 44mm and I was 100% sure.


----------



## zzzman

A few of the new bands posted over at MacRumors. I really want the Bleu de France!!!


----------



## jpark2

zzzman said:


> A few of the new bands posted over at MacRumors. I really want the Bleu de France!!!
> 
> View attachment 5611974
> View attachment 5611975
> View attachment 5611976
> View attachment 5611977


Wow that chain is super chunky!


----------



## renee_nyc

I absolutely love the look of it on the Hermès site. But I can’t say I’m nuts about it seeing it modeled. Maybe if I saw it from a different angle? 

Either way I don’t think it would look very good on me because my wrist is pretty small. I have a gourmette équestre bracelet, that has the chain and the leather wrapped together, but the chain is smaller so it’s a little easier for me to manage.





jpark2 said:


> Wow that chain is super chunky!


----------



## Grande Latte

renee_nyc said:


> I absolutely love the look of it on the Hermès site. But I can’t say I’m nuts about it seeing it modeled. Maybe if I saw it from a different angle?
> 
> Either way I don’t think it would look very good on me because my wrist is pretty small. I have a gourmette équestre bracelet, that has the chain and the leather wrapped together, but the chain is smaller so it’s a little easier for me to manage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613251


Wow. This Hermes bracelet is super cute! I've not seen it before but it looks fantastic. Does it come in other colored leathers?


----------



## renee_nyc

Thanks. I put some images with the colors below & the style name. 

It took me months to get this bracelet. First saw it in Paris but I had hit my spending limit, and then when I asked at Madison (my local store) it kept selling out. I finally got it when I was browsing the H site late one night and it was sold out the next day. It doubles as a necklace which probably means the versatility makes it more popular.



Grande Latte said:


> Wow. This Hermes bracelet is super cute! I've not seen it before but it looks fantastic. Does it come in other colored leathers?


----------



## MoyJoy

renee_nyc said:


> I absolutely love the look of it on the Hermès site. But I can’t say I’m nuts about it seeing it modeled. Maybe if I saw it from a different angle?
> 
> Either way I don’t think it would look very good on me because my wrist is pretty small. I have a gourmette équestre bracelet, that has the chain and the leather wrapped together, but the chain is smaller so it’s a little easier for me to manage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613251


That was me from another forum. I ended up getting the noir and am returning the chain one. It was chunky AND bright. So bright! Here are some modeling pics. 

Post in thread 'Hermès Edition Owners Thread'
https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/hermes-edition-owners-thread.1999198/post-31504422

I’ll attach the noir as well.


----------



## renee_nyc

Thanks for sharing. It looks better in the noir version, looks great on you. 

I really wanted to like the chain.





MoyJoy said:


> That was me from another forum. I ended up getting the noir and am returning the chain one. It was chunky AND bright. So bright! Here are some modeling pics.
> 
> Post in thread 'Hermès Edition Owners Thread'
> https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/hermes-edition-owners-thread.1999198/post-31504422
> 
> I’ll attach the noir as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613939
> View attachment 5613940
> View attachment 5613942
> View attachment 5613941


----------



## MoyJoy

renee_nyc said:


> Thanks for sharing. It looks better in the noir version, looks great on you.
> 
> I really wanted to like the chain.


Thanks! Me too! It may have been better suited on the thinner attelage version. But because the stainless steel has such a bright luster I’m not even sure I’d love it. Maybe if the chain was thinner as well like you’re lovely bracelet!


----------



## Grande Latte

renee_nyc said:


> Thanks. I put some images with the colors below & the style name.
> 
> It took me months to get this bracelet. First saw it in Paris but I had hit my spending limit, and then when I asked at Madison (my local store) it kept selling out. I finally got it when I was browsing the H site late one night and it was sold out the next day. It doubles as a necklace which probably means the versatility makes it more popular.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613795


Thanks for this post. Now I have one more item on my wishlist! I love the one in creme color!


----------



## Eeniminimyneemo

MoyJoy said:


> Post in thread 'Hermès Edition Owners Thread'
> https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/hermes-edition-owners-thread.1999198/post-31504422
> 
> I’ll attach the noir as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613939
> View attachment 5613940
> View attachment 5613942
> View attachment 5613941


looks great!


----------



## renee_nyc

The cream is gorgeous. If I come across it I’ll pm you 



Grande Latte said:


> Thanks for this post. Now I have one more item on my wishlist! I love the one in creme color!


----------



## renee_nyc

I keep looking at the photo wanting to love it and keep realizing it would just be too much for me. I may try to get a similar look with a (thinner) bracelet.


MoyJoy said:


> Thanks! Me too! It may have been better suited on the thinner attelage version. But because the stainless steel has such a bright luster I’m not even sure I’d love it. Maybe if the chain was thinner as well like you’re lovely bracelet!


----------



## renee_nyc

Our conversation about the heavy chain inspired me to play with my jewelry.


----------



## jpark2

I just saw this post where one person used a doll twilly as an Apple Watch strap. Such a great idea! Has anybody else tried this? https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/silk-marbling-scarves.1006036/post-35165022


----------



## whimsie

JeanGranger said:


> View attachment 5608302
> 
> 
> Loving the Ultra. Will get for hubby


The 45mm Hermès bands should fit the 49mm watch.  Now if I could just find one of those bands to fit my small wrist


----------



## EnaStein

MoyJoy said:


> That was me from another forum. I ended up getting the noir and am returning the chain one. It was chunky AND bright. So bright! Here are some modeling pics.
> 
> Post in thread 'Hermès Edition Owners Thread'
> https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/hermes-edition-owners-thread.1999198/post-31504422
> 
> I’ll attach the noir as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613939
> View attachment 5613940
> View attachment 5613942
> View attachment 5613941


Thank you for the pics - this is the 45 size?
Looks perfect on you


----------



## KandyKane

Here’s my metal gourmette, in real life the metal bracelet does not look as big as it does in the photos. I saw a few pictures and was a little worried, but I love it in person.
Sorry about the strange angle (and mess). I tried to take a photo from another persons perspective but it ended up being weird


----------



## Grande Latte

KandyKane said:


> Here’s my metal gourmette, in real life the metal bracelet does not look as big as it does in the photos. I saw a few pictures and was a little worried, but I love it in person.
> Sorry about the strange angle (and mess). I tried to take a photo from another persons perspective but it ended up being weird
> View attachment 5617937
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617938


Is that the gold Milanese Loop on an Hermes SS watch in the background? You know, it's funny, but I've been wanting a Milanese Loop, and prefer the gold, but the metal control freak aspect of me is forcing me to choose silver! Arghhh.... what to do???


----------



## MoyJoy

EnaStein said:


> Thank you for the pics - this is the 45 size?
> Looks perfect on you


It’s the 41. Thank you!


----------



## KandyKane

Grande Latte said:


> Is that the gold Milanese Loop on an Hermes SS watch in the background? You know, it's funny, but I've been wanting a Milanese Loop, and prefer the gold, but the metal control freak aspect of me is forcing me to choose silver! Arghhh.... what to do???


Yes it is, it’s the series of gold that has a slight pink hue! 
Just mix the metals, don’t look at the lugs  

I have bands with black lugs too as I had the Spade Black for a few series, it would be a shame not to use them so I just got over the mixed metals


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Still waiting on the shipment of the new apple watches…anyone facing the same delays? Looks like those direct from apple are already being shipped.


----------



## acrowcounted

Goobydoobydoo said:


> Still waiting on the shipment of the new apple watches…anyone facing the same delays? Looks like those direct from apple are already being shipped.


From the Hermes store or from the Hermes website? My SA says none of the H stores they checked with have gotten them yet. Wondering if the website would be quicker.


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

acrowcounted said:


> From the Hermes store or from the Hermes website? My SA says none of the H stores they checked with have gotten them yet. Wondering if the website would be quicker.


From the Hermes store. Hmm maybe getting it from the website would be easier but my SA already placed an order to hold whenever it comes in


----------



## uhpharm01

I just saw this.


----------



## acrowcounted

Goobydoobydoo said:


> From the Hermes store. Hmm maybe getting it from the website would be easier but my SA already placed an order to hold whenever it comes in


As an update, my SA let me know the website is actually doing orders with no stock behind it and shipping later whenever the inventory arrives. Stores have started to receive pieces, mine finally got some yesterday.


----------



## jpark2

I received my watch yesterday (ordered through Apple).


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

My order (in vert Rousseau double tour) came into the store but still waiting on another with the regular single tour in gold


----------



## Friscalating

They are in stores in Hong Kong, went and bought mine yesterday


----------



## Grande Latte

Do some reveals! Can't wait to see what everyone got!


----------



## Friscalating

Grande Latte said:


> Do some reveals! Can't wait to see what everyone got!


So I went in to the store thinking that I was certain I wanted a 41 with a double tour band but after trying a few watches on, decided I wanted a larger screen and I don’t mind that it’s quite large on my relatively small wrist (I did go through a G-Shock phase in my youth…). Ended up with a 45 in SS with a classic gold band. They punched in two extra adjustment holes in the band for me but I might need a third added. (The first pic is taken at close distance so makes the watch look wider than my wrist, but it isn’t)_. _Haven’t worn a watch in years, loving this one so far


----------



## Grande Latte

Friscalating said:


> So I went in to the store thinking that I was certain I wanted a 41 with a double tour band but after trying a few watches on, decided I wanted a larger screen and I don’t mind that it’s quite large on my relatively small wrist (I did go through a G-Shock phase in my youth…). Ended up with a 45 in SS with a classic gold band. They punched in two extra adjustment holes in the band for me but I might need a third added. (The first pic is taken at close distance so makes the watch look wider than my wrist, but it isn’t)_. _Haven’t worn a watch in years, loving this one so far
> View attachment 5622383
> View attachment 5622384


It is a big watch, but you wear it well. I love how you stack.
Trust me, this won't be your only Hermes band. Apple Watch is very addictive, you'll be adding more bands later on. Hermes colors are so beautiful.

Right now I'm in love with my Milanese Loop. It's nice to have something worry free, and a bit jewelry like. When I'm out and about with my Hermes band, I always have to carry a sport band in my bag, just in case it rains.


----------



## Friscalating

Grande Latte said:


> It is a big watch, but you wear it well. I love how you stack.
> Trust me, this won't be your only Hermes band. Apple Watch is very addictive, you'll be adding more bands later on. Hermes colors are so beautiful.
> 
> Right now I'm in love with my Milanese Loop. It's nice to have something worry free, and a bit jewelry like. When I'm out and about with my Hermes band, I always have to carry a sport band in my bag, just in case it rains.
> 
> View attachment 5622429


Ah that’s a good point, I was just thinking that I’d need to get a weather proof alternative because the sports band that comes with is too big and I’m not sure where to get extra holes punched in it, the Milanese Loop looks great and seems like it fit me too, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Serena88

I couldn’t resist to this year edition of the Apple Watch Hermès! ✨
This gourmette metal strap is everything ❤️ and goes perfectly with my fall outfits and style here in Milan!


----------



## Serena88

Grande Latte said:


> It is a big watch, but you wear it well. I love how you stack.
> Trust me, this won't be your only Hermes band. Apple Watch is very addictive, you'll be adding more bands later on. Hermes colors are so beautiful.
> 
> Right now I'm in love with my Milanese Loop. It's nice to have something worry free, and a bit jewelry like. When I'm out and about with my Hermes band, I always have to carry a sport band in my bag, just in case it rains.
> 
> View attachment 5622429


It’s beautiful on your wrist! I actually am using the capucine lucky horse ❤️


----------



## Grande Latte

Serena88 said:


> I couldn’t resist to this year edition of the Apple Watch Hermès! ✨
> This gourmette metal strap is everything ❤️ and goes perfectly with my fall outfits and style here in Milan!
> 
> View attachment 5622710
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622711
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622712


Girl, you nailed the look! Don't you just love the "Lucky Horse" watch faces? They make me smile every time I look at my watch.     

Is this strap heavy? Does the chain scratch the watch?


----------



## Serena88

Grande Latte said:


> Girl, you nailed the look! Don't you just love the "Lucky Horse" watch faces? They make me smile every time I look at my watch.
> 
> Is this strap heavy? Does the chain scratch the watch?


Thanks!!
No scratch at all at the moment, and I use it daily because otherwise I would be afraid of doing anything with it!
My colleagues at work made the same question (I’m an  employee and some of the customers asked about the scratches) as my watch is Noir, but I’ve chosen the noir version because I’ve already had three Hermès versions in steel and with the orange sport strap in the box!
It’s quite “present” on my wrist but not too heavy, in a pleasant way I must say, it lays naturally on your skin and feels like a jewel!
The Lucky Horse is pure love!!! I really hope to find it in different colors in the future I hope


----------



## bagnut1

Serena88 said:


> Thanks!!
> No scratch at all at the moment, and I use it daily because otherwise I would be afraid of doing anything with it!
> My colleagues at work made the same question (I’m an  employee and some of the customers asked about the scratches) as my watch is Noir, but I’ve chosen the noir version because I’ve already had three Hermès versions in steel and with the orange sport strap in the box!
> It’s quite “present” on my wrist but not too heavy, in a pleasant way I must say, it lays naturally on your skin and feels like a jewel!
> The Lucky Horse is pure love!!! I really hope to find it in different colors in the future I hope


Love it!  I have been on the fence about that strap but you have convinced me to get one....

One question (and apologies if it's already been covered and I missed it) - when you revert to a non-H AW after having one or more H versions, do you lose access to the H faces?  (I had assumed yes but after your posts I am not sure.)


----------



## Serena88

bagnut1 said:


> Love it!  I have been on the fence about that strap but you have convinced me to get one....
> 
> One question (and apologies if it's already been covered and I missed it) - when you revert to a non-H AW after having one or more H versions, do you lose access to the H faces?  (I had assumed yes but after your posts I am not sure.)


Yes, the H AW faces are just shown on the Hermes Apple Watch! I’ve had an aluminum Apple Watch serie 3 and while I was able to use all my Hermes bands with it, I really missed the H watch faces!  
I waited until Watch serie 6 and took the Hermès one (it was a double tour in rose azalee, rose extreme and Bordeaux, silver steel) and then in the next couple of years Hermès made the Noir version and I waited until Serie 8  eheheh


----------



## renee_nyc

I’ve always wondered that too! 


bagnut1 said:


> Love it!  I have been on the fence about that strap but you have convinced me to get one....
> 
> One question (and apologies if it's already been covered and I missed it) - when you revert to a non-H AW after having one or more H versions, do you lose access to the H faces?  (I had assumed yes but after your posts I am not sure.)


----------



## acrowcounted

renee_nyc said:


> I’ve always wondered that too!


The Hermes faces are a software bit that is only enabled on the Hermes watch hardware. If you upgrade to a non Hermes Apple Watch piece, you go back to the software with that bit set to off and lose access to the Hermes faces.


----------



## acrowcounted

Finally upgraded from my Hermes Series 4. I went with the navy blue single tour. Would have loved the blue perforated H band but of course it only comes with the larger Watch piece.


----------



## bagnut1

Thanks that's what I always thought.

Sticking with H versions.... I really enjoy the H faces.


----------



## renee_nyc

I kind of thought that might be the case (although I was hoping it might be linked to one’s -00”:
account.) 



acrowcounted said:


> The Hermes faces are a software bit that is only enabled on the Hermes watch hardware. If you upgrade to a non Hermes Apple Watch piece, you go back to the software with that bit set to off and lose access to the Hermes faces.


----------



## m4shi

Fyi, My SA let me know they received Apple watches finally. I got happy then he said “Oh, only the 45 came in!” I’ll have to wait longer for the 41. I wore the 44 ever since I had an apple watch. But with the Hermes edition, I wanted to enjoy the orange sports band which will be too big on my wrist if I buy the 45. So I decided on the 41 with the double tour band.


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Horse is sleeping!


----------



## Grande Latte

Goobydoobydoo said:


> View attachment 5631246
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse is sleeping!


This is the first time I've seen this color. Vert Rousseau? Wow. it's really pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Grande Latte said:


> This is the first time I've seen this color. Vert Rousseau? Wow. it's really pretty! Congrats!


Yup it’s Vert Rousseau! Thanks!


----------



## m4shi

Goobydoobydoo said:


> View attachment 5631246
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse is sleeping!


i got the exact same combo!


----------



## uhpharm01

Goobydoobydoo said:


> View attachment 5631246
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse is sleeping!


that's cute with the little pink apple in the bottom left corner.


----------



## uhpharm01

One day going to have to buy one of Hermes Apple watches.


----------



## Grande Latte

uhpharm01 said:


> One day going to have to buy one of Hermes Apple watches.


You can try resale market for the Hermes Series 7. I'm sure a lot of ppl are selling their S7s to go for the Ultra. Try and find a good deal.

Seriously, there's not much difference btw 7 and 8.


----------



## uhpharm01

Grande Latte said:


> You can try resale market for the Hermes Series 7. I'm sure a lot of ppl are selling their S7s to go for the Ultra. Try and find a good deal.
> 
> Seriously, there's not much difference btw 7 and 8.


Thanks for the suggestion. That Ultra is really nice.


----------



## lvmon

Just got this 41 mm space black


----------



## zzzman

Ultra with Fauve deployment buckle and the world time watch face.

Wish the ultra had a Hermès version / watch face!


----------



## zzzman

THIS rare “Madison Swift Blanc” single tour was being sold at the Hermès store at NYC Madison Avenue as a celebration of the store opening. 

Apparently it was available for 41 and 45mm but sold out quickly. All pieces are unique and seem to be cut from a big piece of printed leather (rather than duplicates like other pattern prints Hermès has released the past). 

I want one so bad! Wish I lived in NYC!


----------



## Grande Latte

zzzman said:


> THIS rare “Madison Swift Blanc” single tour was being sold at the Hermès store at NYC Madison Avenue as a celebration of the store opening.
> 
> Apparently it was available for 41 and 45mm but sold out quickly. All pieces are unique and seem to be cut from a big piece of printed leather (rather than duplicates like other pattern prints Hermès has released the past).
> 
> I want one so bad! Wish I lived in NYC!
> 
> View attachment 5647648
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647647
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647649
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647650


If there's a will, there's a way. Maybe secondary market. Was it recent? Call in and ask the NYC store.


----------



## CoastalCouture

Yesterday, I visited the Apple Visitor Center in Cupertino, California and came across this most striking display for the Hermes Apple Watch. All those colors of rich Hermes leather all in one place! 

Elsewhere in the store, you can examine the watches and bands. This is different from the set up at the Stanford Shopping Center in Palo Alto where Hermes and Apple are across from each other and neither typically has anything for you to examine. At Hermes, the watches are in a locked display that the staff cannot open.


----------



## FancyPanda86

CoastalCouture said:


> Yesterday, I visited the Apple Visitor Center in Cupertino, California and came across this most striking display for the Hermes Apple Watch. All those colors of rich Hermes leather all in one place!
> 
> Elsewhere in the store, you can examine the watches and bands. This is different from the set up at the Stanford Shopping Center in Palo Alto where Hermes and Apple are across from each other and neither typically has anything for you to examine. At Hermes, the watches are in a locked display that the staff cannot open.
> 
> View attachment 5671644



Beautiful Display! Love the photo  

Are you talking about Hermes Palo Alto BTW? I just bought my Series 8 there last month and while the display case isn't as fabulously decked out like Apple Park, they should be able to open it and let you try on cases with bands. Though some bands are tougher to come by though I believe.


----------



## CoastalCouture

FancyPanda86 said:


> Beautiful Display! Love the photo
> 
> Are you talking about Hermes Palo Alto BTW? I just bought my Series 8 there last month and while the display case isn't as fabulously decked out like Apple Park, they should be able to open it and let you try on cases with bands. Though some bands are tougher to come by though I believe.


Thank you!

Yes, Hermes Palo Alto, you can buy watches but, they are all sealed up in their boxes. Their display case was inaccessible, I think they said it was taken care of by the Apple display people. I was interested in a new band for my Series 7.


----------



## uhpharm01

There is a youtuber that is claiming that Apple will discontinued the Hermes Apple Watch this coming Fall? Has anyone here heard that? Thank you 
 PS. I'm wondering where did he hear this from. I do know that Apple doesn't sell the Nike Sport Apple Watch anymore since last year.


----------



## Grande Latte

uhpharm01 said:


> There is a youtuber that is claiming that Apple will discontinued the Hermes Apple Watch this coming Fall? Has anyone here heard that? Thank you
> PS. I'm wondering where did he hear this from. I do know that Apple doesn't sell the Nike Sport Apple Watch anymore since last year.


I think the YouTuber meant discontinuing relationship with Nike, not Hermes.


----------



## uhpharm01

Grande Latte said:


> I think the YouTuber meant discontinuing relationship with Nike, not Hermes.


Okay I went back and rewatched his video and he said that he is wondering what will Apple does with the Apple Hermes Watch this year. He was wondering if they would discontinue it and just offer the Hermes Faces for people that buy the Hermes bands. Since that's what Apple did with the Nike Apple Watch.


----------



## Grande Latte

uhpharm01 said:


> Okay I went back and rewatched his video and he said that he is wondering what will Apple does with the Apple Hermes Watch this year. He was wondering if they would discontinue it and just offer the Hermes Faces for people that buy the Hermes bands. Since that's what Apple did with the Nike Apple Watch.



Without Hermes Apple Watch collaboration, I'm not sure I want an Apple Watch at all. I would go back to traditional luxury watches.

If the rumors are true, I will wear my H series 7 for another year or two then trade it in to Apple. But I will have to find ways to sell my Hermes bands. Arghhh....what a hassle it will be......


----------



## uhpharm01

Grande Latte said:


> Without Hermes Apple Watch collaboration, I'm not sure I want an Apple Watch at all. I would go back to traditional luxury watches.
> 
> If the rumors are true, I will wear my H series 7 for another year or two then trade it in to Apple. But I will have to find ways to sell my Hermes bands. Arghhh....what a hassle it will be......


I was just asking because I was like were is he getting this from.he's the only person that I know of that has stated that. 

When the Fall of 2023 comes around it will be interesting...


----------

